#ubuntu-hr 2011-03-07
<DominiCanes> joomla ili wordpress
<ravilov> plava ili zelena boja?
<MmikeMRMA> postgres ili php?
<jelly> kruske ili jabuke?
<DominiCanes> odgovoriti ili ne odgovoriti
<ravilov> upravo si dobio odgovore
<DominiCanes> jebeni odogovori
<DominiCanes> hvala na info...rofl
<ravilov> kakvo pitanje, takav odgovor
<DominiCanes> tako je...
<DominiCanes> :-/
<ptlo> nah
<ptlo> odgovor je wordpress
<jelly> odgovor je ocito "ikiwiki"
<ravilov> odgovor je ocito "ovisi"
<ptlo> ne
<ptlo> ne ovisi :)
<ptlo> wordpress je
<ptlo> tj ovisi, ali ti je pitanjem dao dovoljno podataka
<ptlo> ako ne zna sta mu treba, treba mu wordpress
<ptlo> a ne joomla
<ravilov> pfft :P
<ptlo> a posto nije pitao "ili nesto drugo", onda nista drugo
<Mmike> zanimljivo :)
<jelly> edukativno
 * ravilov je misljenja da oba imaju svoju primjenu, tako da je ipak trebalo malo vise detalja
<ptlo> imaju svoju primjenu
<ptlo> ali ako nema detalja znaci da ne zna detalje znaci ide na jednostavniju varijantu znaci wordpress
<ptlo> nedostatak detalja je detalj :)
<Mmike> metadetalj :)
<ravilov> eg
<ravilov> eh*
<ptlo> well
<ptlo> lako biti general nakon sto je bitka otisla s kanala
<ravilov> hehe
<SilverSpace> provalili frendu na worepress
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jel? kako?
<Mmike> za joomlu ne moram nit pitati, to je jedna velika rupa
<Mmike> nema zapreke da moj DNS server hosta .asia domenu, right?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nemam pojma neki arapi
<SilverSpace> mislim da nije nadogradio wordpress
<SilverSpace> jako stari mu je bio 
<SilverSpace> verija 
<ptlo> http://droppages.com/
<SilverSpace> i kaj je najgore iso je sam prckat po tome a beckup mu je stari
<Mmike> ptlo, guba
<SilverSpace> hm
<Mmike> ERROR:  division by zero
<Mmike> a-ha!
<Mmike> kad ste zadnji put ovako nesto imali? ::)
<obruT> Mmike: prevazisli smo vec davno takve bugove :)
<Mmike> :) eto covjeku se razleti web tu i tamo, kaze, ne moze skuziti
<Mmike> kako mi pici sunce u vrat :)
<obruT> ja sam izgorio jucer po faci
<jelly> Mmike: Chuck Norris moze i s nulom dijeliti.
<Mmike> ;)
<obruT> tad se throwa ChuckNorrisException
<obruT> i doticna je uncachable :)
<obruT> uncatchable :)
<obruT> ne znam ni pisat vise :)
<dodobas> hmm, jel vidio tko intelov 6 jezgreni proc za kupiti u RH?
<obruT> sta ce ti to crni sine ?
<dodobas> evo kolega ima problem...
<dodobas> postupak obrade na 4jezgre traje skoro 1 dan
<jelly> obruT: i bolje da ne pisas po kanalu
<obruT> a bilo je sila :
<obruT> )
<jelly> dodobas: uh, a radije uzeti server(sku plocu) sa 2-4 packagea?
<jelly> ili platit CPU time na nekom cloudu ako nema puno podataka za transferirat
<dodobas> jelly: pa... to bi mozda i islo... mislim da serversku plocu...
<jelly> ili pitat Srce i njihov cluster, ak ste u akademiji
<dodobas> ali radi se o glupom 'vlasnickom' sofveru
<dodobas> znaci nema se licenca...
<dodobas> i iskreno boli me K.... ali eto da pitam jel itko vidio
<dodobas> :)
<jelly> ne znam jesu li 4 jezgre jos uvijek najisplativije, pa onda nekakav HP DL380 sa 2x4core prosiriv na 4x4core ak zatreba
<dodobas> jelly: jes, ali to sve kosta...
<dodobas> nekak ne znam da ce dati 30k+ da bi ovaj mogao 12h krace ladit muda...
<SilverSpace> hebali ih wordpress
<SilverSpace> kazu podrska da su slali obavijesti da se mora nadograditi wordpress a frend kaze da mu nije nista poslano
<obruT> a onda se pojavi kriticni security bug, horde script-kiddiea progugla za ranjivim verzijama wordpressa, upogone vec skinute skripte i hvale se ekipi u razredu kako su razvalili sajt :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> bas
<ivoks_> ne postoji nikakvo opravdanje za imanje nezuriranog wordpressa
<ivoks_> ovaj te sam obavijesti da postoji nova verzija i zna se sam updjetat preko FTP-a
<SilverSpace> neznanje
<ivoks_> joomla i drupal to isto pokusavaju, ali nitko to nema slozeno tako dobro kao wordpress
<SilverSpace> a i znam zasto nije nadogradivao
<SilverSpace> a i znam zasto nije nadogradivao
<SilverSpace> svaki put munesto promjene za dodavanje postova
<SilverSpace> pa se mucio sa time
<SilverSpace> ostavio stari jer se naucio na njega
<SilverSpace> sad je naucio na tezi nacin
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> to su gluposti
<ivoks> sto se to promijenilo u wp-u?
<SilverSpace> pa je od 2008
<SilverSpace> zadnji puta je nadogradio i beckup napravio 3.12.2009
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> vrijeme za poci doma malo vrtit pedale na trenazeru...
<obruT> pozdrav !
<SilverSpace> obruT: poz
<SilverSpace> pazi da te samo sunce ne opali
<Neuromanc> nda
<ivoks> SilverSpace: ja sam upravo updejtao wp, postavljen 2008.
<ivoks> SilverSpace: sve je isto :)
<ivoks> moj stav prema wordpressu je kao i prema flow snoboard vezovima
<ivoks> izbjegavam i izbjegavam zbog onoga sto su drugi rekli...
<ivoks> dok ne probam i odusevim se :)
<SilverSpace> nije sve isto drugacije je dodavanje fotki to mu je bio problem
<SilverSpace> ljeni ljudi koji nece uciti
<ivoks> nafta skocila 15$ u zadnja dva tjedna
<ivoks> to je skoro 20% :)
<ivoks> ok, ~16%
<SilverSpace> bome
<SilverSpace> bit ce hebeno ovu godinu
<ivoks> rekao sam ja da cemo pozaliti demokraciju u libiji :)
<SilverSpace> i ne samo u libiji
<Mmike> wordspres je suspectable na sql injectione
<SilverSpace> hebe me č ć u wordpress
<SilverSpace> Å¡ je dobar
<SilverSpace> jel to mozda do mysql_a
<ivoks> to je do tebe
<SilverSpace> na stranici su čć uredu ali na novom postu se ne vidi čć 
<SilverSpace> tak da mi je to cudno
<ivoks> ponavljam, to je do tebe :)
<ivoks> charseti u templateima su nuklearna fizika :)
<ivoks> (za neke) :)
<SilverSpace> ?er ?ip šit ?ir žtre
<ivoks> da ponovim opet? :)
<dodobas> ivoks: aj pls... :)
<ivoks> SilverSpace: post pises u admin dijelu, jel tak?
<SilverSpace> da 
<ivoks> i tamo ti je postavljen utf-8 charset
<SilverSpace> da
<ivoks> a ti si pokupio neki template koji ima iso8859-2 ili win1250
<SilverSpace> gledam sad izgleda da je database character seta
<ivoks> ma ne database
<ivoks> nema to veze s bazom
<ivoks> rekao sam ti
<ivoks> problem je u tebi :)
<ivoks> pogledaj headere glavne stranice
<ivoks> i vidi koji je charset tamo definiran
<ivoks> mozda nije nista definirano, a tebi browser po defaultu brije da je windows1250/iso8859-2
<ivoks> kuzis?
<SilverSpace> yep
<jelly> Mmike: eh, koji od php cmsova NIJE susceptible na sql injectione?
<jelly> da sad ne vadimo onu sliku auta sa DROP TABLE TABLICE
<Mmike> ;)
<Mmike> jelly, a, kad smo vec kod toga, reci neki ORM/ORW koji nije suspektabilan na isto ;)
<Mmike> da samo koristi prepared statemente i ne koristi mysql, problem bi bio rijesen
<jelly> susceptible, ne suspectable
<dodobas> Mmike: Django ORM :D
<jelly> osim toga django ima ponajbolje ime
<dodobas> ako ga koristis kako treba :)
<Mmike> jelly, da, to :)
<Mmike> dodobas, nema prepared statemente
<Mmike> i oslanja se na prepoznavanje/escapeanje 'zlocestih' stvari
<dodobas> Mmike: brate... ako hoces kucat SQL direkno... kucaj... :P
<Mmike> dodobas, jeps, a ako neces kucat sql direktno, i ne koristis prepareane statemente, brate, onda imaj probleme :)
<dodobas> Mmike: ili ovisi o necemu sto prepoznaje 'zloceste' stvari
<dodobas> bro...
<Mmike> pa da
<Mmike> i to ne radi dobro, uvijek :)
<Mmike> a onak, sa prepared statementima, nemas muke oko toga
<Mmike> dakako, ORM ti vise onda nije db-agnostic
<Mmike> i to sve sto ide uz to
<Mmike> nemosh imat win-win :)
<dodobas> ne mozes, ali zato imas vremena za popit pivo ako se ne hebes s prepared statementima.... :P
<dodobas> i cvrakuse cak...
<SilverSpace> http://slike.hr/slike/f/ff_42263.png
<SilverSpace> evo 
<SilverSpace> jebate to sam sad izvuko iz beckupa
<SilverSpace> :) 
<SilverSpace> mamicu im
<ivoks> opet, tvoja krivica
<ivoks> u biti, ne znam sto je to :) mislio sam da je web stranica
<SilverSpace> u template u index.php su ubacili kod
<ivoks> zasto ti je template rw za apache korisnika? :)
<ivoks> kaznili red bull
<ivoks> olimpiji se pise pobjeda od 5:0, red bull mora platiti 10k eura i neki lik dobio kaznu od 2 mjeseca
<ivoks> jos uvijek ne vjerujem da je mclean dao gol :)
<ivoks> steta sto je rendulicu ponisten gol
<ivoks> takve poteze bi ja kaznio s priznavanjem gola i onda jos dvije minute za ometanje igre
<dodobas> prenosim s #rv http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c1hLduV1p88
<Mmike> did you know charlie sheen took enough cocaine to kill two and a half men﻿
<Mmike> :)))))))))))))))))))))))
<ivoks> a vidi ovo
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iHuqd9ObxBU
<SilverSpace> ivoks: jes cuo na kraju utaknice u zg je trener od kac_a uso kod sudaca 
<SilverSpace> koji su to pizdeki 
<SilverSpace> nama kazu da smo balkanci
<SilverSpace> ivoks: svugdje mi je content="text/html; charset=UTF-8
<SilverSpace> kutija slobode ??
<ivoks> ode nokia ispod 6 :)
<ivoks> prodaju QT
<SilverSpace> koliko su pali
<ivoks> pa 2008. su bili na 27
<ivoks> sad su na 6
<ivoks> racunaj :)
<SilverSpace> bome
<ivoks> no ajde... pocetkom 2011. su bili na 8,5
<ivoks> od Basic
<ivoks> bah
<Mmike> nikoa
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> prva prava mobitelska ljubav
<ivoks> hahaha
<ivoks> postam tekst na facebook
<ivoks> i facebook mi sugerira Nokia fan page :D
<Neuromanc> :)
<Neuromanc> prokužili su te
<SilverSpace> ipak je problem u DB_CHARSET u
<SilverSpace> evo tu define(’DB_CHARSET’, ‘utf8′);
<SilverSpace> fali crtica utf8 utf-8
<Neuromanc> USB Powered Dual Fan Laptop Cooling Pad x1 Packing  $13.63 
<Neuromanc> spori su
<Neuromanc> 25.2 sam tpo narucio
<Mmike> daj sliku
<SilverSpace> ja mislim da cu prodati svoj LENOVO ThinkPad EDGE
<SilverSpace> 13"
<Mmike> kol'ko para ces traziti (te, zakja prodajes?)
<SilverSpace> sad je cijena 3999 dos i 1godina garancije i 4cel baterija
<SilverSpace> i 2grama
<SilverSpace> moj je 4Grama jos 2godine garancija 6cel baterija
<SilverSpace> i win 7
<SilverSpace> mislim da mogu traziti 4000kk
<SilverSpace> mislim da mogu traziti 4kk
<jelly> jel ta edge cuda imaju pravi Thinkpad BIOS ili je to nesto Lenovasto
<jelly> (necu ga kupit, samo me zanima na cemu su stedili)
<SilverSpace> jelly: vise se ne sijecam
<SilverSpace> evo ovaj http://www.mikronis.hr/shop/item.asp?itemid=15518&catid=16
<dru||d> napokon http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog
<jelly> ne dopada mi se sto svi webshopovi imaju genericke slike sa US tastaturom
<jelly> a makina vjerojatno ima dugacki Enter umjesto da je siroki Enter
<jelly> SilverSpace: glare screen?
<SilverSpace> jelly: Anti-Glare Screen Protector Film
<hbogner> pozdrav
<dodobas> ha, shebo sam youtube throttler  :D
<Neuromanc> mmike:
<Neuromanc> http://www.dealextreme.com/p/usb-powered-dual-fan-laptop-cooling-pad-2591
<ivoks> hihi
<Mmike> moja stara to ima
 * ivoks se vise niti ne sjeca kak to izgleda kada se laptop zagrije
<Mmike> baterijocuclac :)
<Mmike> ivoks kad imas jadan laptop :)
<Neuromanc> ivoks ja masem fasciklom upravo
<Neuromanc> obicno mi prvo prestane raditi wifi kad se pregrije
<Mmike> Neuromanc, speci ga!
<Mmike> maticnu samo, dakako!
<Mmike> tak sam ja graficku speko :)
<ivoks> od sutra prebacujem ubuntu-hr na stroj koji smo kupili za to
<ivoks> svoj server moram uzeti :/
<hbogner> bilo je ljepo dok je trajalo :D
<ivoks> nda... hebiga, treba mi server u uredu
<hbogner> znam, reko si, samo naprijed, bitno je da ti treba, znaci da ide :D
<ivoks> predlazem da tom prigodom ugasimo clamav na ubuntu-hr
<ivoks> svi imamo linux, ne treba nam antivirus za mail :)
<ivoks> a doticni je jedan od najvecih potrosaca memorije
<hbogner> he he he
<ivoks> 18652 mmike     20   0 38408 5812 1320 S    0  0.2  50:49.07 python             
<ivoks> Mmike: explain ^ :)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: jes visio da je bilo u dazi greska čć
<ivoks> SilverSpace: pa nije u bazi, nego u onome tko ne zna konfigurirati
<ivoks> nije baza napravila typo u konfiguraciji wordpressa
<SilverSpace> da u wp_config.php
<ivoks> cak stovise, default je utf-8
<ivoks> netko je morao sam, rucno, sjebati sve :)
<ivoks> namjerno
<ivoks> :D
<SilverSpace> ne bi reko kad je nanovo wordpress instaliran
<SilverSpace> vidim da toga ima dosta na google
<ivoks> define('DB_CHARSET', 'utf8');
<ivoks> to je default
<ivoks> i to radi
<SilverSpace> da i fali sta na google
<ivoks> nisam razumio recenicu
<SilverSpace>    utf-8
<ivoks> ne treba crtica
<SilverSpace> treba biti i onda radi
<ivoks> onda se cudom cudim kako svi moji sitevi rade
<SilverSpace> moguce da je do servera
<Mmike> ivoks: ubuntu-hr?
<SilverSpace> nemam pojma ali sad radi uglavnom
<ivoks> Mmike: da
<ivoks> dstat vrtis non-stop
<ivoks> hebali te grafovi
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> huh, da, zaostalo mi :)
<Mmike> od kad sam kopirao ona svoja sranja i brisao ih
<Mmike> sorrkach,e to, ubijo
<ivoks> SilverSpace: utf8 je ispravno
<Mmike> eto sam i skrin ubijo
<ivoks> SilverSpace: http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/charset-charsets.html
<ivoks> nema nikakvih crtica
<ivoks> WARNING: Those performing upgrades (especially blogs that existed before 2.2)
<ivoks> If DB_CHARSET and DB_COLLATE do not exist in your wp-config.php file, DO NOT add either definition to your wp-config.php file unless you read and understand Converting Database Character Sets.
<ivoks> logicno
<SilverSpace> gle nemam pojma zasto
<ivoks> ako nije prije bilo definirano, koristio se default od baze (cesto latin1)
<SilverSpace> sad radi
<ivoks> ako si napravio update i stavio novi wp-config.php, onda si promijenio komunikaciju prema bazi
<ivoks> SilverSpace: jesi radio update?
<Mmike> wp-upgrade je majka :)
<Mmike> sve napravi sam :)
<SilverSpace> da wordpress
<Mmike> jedini je bed sto si ga moras sam napisat :)
<ivoks> dakle, sa stare verzije na novu
<ivoks> 2.x na 3.x
<SilverSpace> da
<ivoks> i nisi ga pustio da sam napravi update, nego si isao sam stavljati datoteke
<ivoks> jel tak?
<ivoks> i tako si stavio i novi wp-config.php
<SilverSpace> sam je napravio
<SilverSpace> nista rucno
<ivoks> pri updateu wordpress ne mijenja wp-config.php
<SilverSpace> preko wordpres updatea
<ivoks> joj, gubim vrijeme :)
<SilverSpace> uglavnom sam googla i dosta ima problema sa nasim slovima i naso to rijesenje da treba staviti - 
<SilverSpace> i to radi
<ivoks> to nije rijesenje
<ivoks> znas li uopce sto si napravio?
<Mmike> ovo s casom vode je lose - pisam svako malo!
<SilverSpace> ivoks: vjerojatno zna 
<ivoks> mozes umjesto utf-8 staviti mali-pero, opet ce biti isto
<SilverSpace> bas to
<ivoks> saljes sql query koji ne prolazi, jer takav charset ne postoji
<SilverSpace> trebao sam zakomentirat liniju
<ivoks> i koristis default onoga sto baza definira
<ivoks> a to je vjerojatno latin1
<ivoks> sto znaci
<ivoks> jednom kad exportas tu bazu, sretno s citanjem sadrzaja :)
<ivoks> bolje bi ti bilo da ju dumpas, konvertiras i opet importas
<ivoks> i onda postavis utf8 u wp-config.php
 * ivoks -> ured
<Mmike> ili uzmes postgres
<Mmike> al' da
<Mmike> tesko ces to :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: :) 
<SilverSpace> ma boli me briga glavno da radi
<SilverSpace> sam si je kriv 
<Mmike> ima lik jedan, zove se gustav
<Mmike> ima hrpu sajtova na dva servera
<Mmike> uvijek dodje s problemom kojeg opise u 500 redova
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/2CJEM2
<Mmike> i uvijek brije da je to tezak problem
<SilverSpace> hehe
<Mmike> i uvijek je rjesenje unutar 5 minuta posla
<Mmike> eh :)
<Mmike> a covjek zahvalan, nemosh vjerovat :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly-home> Mmike: piva, pizza, kurve??
<jelly-home> (preciziraj kolko tocno zahvalan;)
<SilverSpace> $
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> jelly, :) eh :) to je remote-to-me :)
<jelly-home> pih
<jelly-home> bar pola toga se moze naruciti preko interneta i dostaviti
<Mmike> al' ovo s pizzom
<Mmike> sad me razgalilo nekako :)
<drac0> vecer
<drac0> kanalisti
<SilverSpace> drac0: oj
<drac0> oy SilverSpace
<drac0> si ziv
<drac0> nikako da te pusti ova zima :)
<SilverSpace> drac0: nikako :)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: evo ni na drugom serveru ne radi u wordpress_u ??šž?
<SilverSpace> nista dirao instalirano preko cpanela
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: ali ne radi na suptilno drukčiji način
<jelly-home> ?
<drac0> kad smo kod wordpressa i weba opcenito
<drac0> bilo bi ok da netko malo updatea ubuntu-hr
<drac0> zadnja vijest je sretan bozic :)
<jelly-home> koje godine?
<SilverSpace> drac0: pa pisi
<drac0> jelly-home, ne bi vjerovao al 2010 :)
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: opet ne radi ćč
<drac0> SilverSpace, si narucio ipad2
<SilverSpace> naravno
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0> :)
<SilverSpace> ustvari cekam iPad3
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0> bas sam ti to htio predloziti :)
<SilverSpace> cekanje je moja zanimacija
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0> lol
<drac0> al hebi ti to, sto cekak to i docekas
<drac0> SilverSpace, kad cemo bateriju rjesiti? :)
<SilverSpace> drac0: mogli bi ovaj tijedan
<SilverSpace> bit ce lijepo
<drac0> petak mozda
<drac0> moram vidjeti kako cu s vremenom
<drac0> a i frend isto
<SilverSpace> javi 
<drac0> btw sad su preselili
<SilverSpace> ja sam freee
<SilverSpace> di su sad
<drac0> iza rotora, novi zg, jadranska 2b
<drac0> vita fit zgrada
<drac0> iza bille i mcdonaldsa
<Mmike> drac0, jel' ti to rjesavas baterije za thinkpadove? :) mosh mozda i dock neki isfurat te trafo za isti? :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, nisi reko zasto prodajes i posto bi prodao?
<Mmike> Rendered 4672960 of 8620194 pixels (54%)
<Mmike> renda vec tjedan dana
<drac0> Mmike, mogu sve vezano uz thinkpad/ibm
<Mmike> 14140 mario     20   0  451m 309m 1432 S  196 16.0  25261:31 povray                   
<Mmike> drac0, daklem: tastatura, baterija, dock te trafo (ako ne dodje uz dock). Drugarska ponuda uz drugarski popust? :) Ako moze na R1 pa onda umjesto popusta rabat? :)
<ivoks> SilverSpace: a kaj sad da ti ja velim?
<ivoks> SilverSpace: ne znas :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pretezak mi je na bike u ruksag 
<ivoks> dock za x200?!
<Mmike> jok
<Mmike> za 
<Mmike> hm
<ivoks> meni treba onaj ultra dock II
<Mmike> R61
<ivoks> il kak se vec zove
<SilverSpace> Mmike: i stoji mi bezveze u ovih 10 mjeseci upalio sam ga samo na moru i sad kaj testiram natty
<ivoks> http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/MIGR-70299.html
<ivoks> ovo!
<drac0> Mmike, sibni na mail sto ti tocno treba, PN lapa obavezno, pa ti provjerim
<Mmike> drac0, daj mail
<Mmike> SilverSpace, a para?
<ivoks> The X200 UltraBase will charge both the installed battery and the battery attached to the charger simultaneously when the AC adapter is plugged into the UltraBase
<ivoks> to te ja pitam :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nemam pojma 
<Mmike> and if you have electric car, it will charge that too
<drac0> ivoks, to je fuckin bay :)
<ivoks> pa da
<jelly-home> Mmike: Thinkpad Edge != Thinkpad ... ima chiclet tastaturu, i jos neke stvari jeftinije
<jelly-home> ne znam tocno sto
<ivoks> thinkpad edge?
<ivoks> nikad cuo
<Mmike> jelly-home, znam ja sto je ovo sto srebrniprostor prodaje
<jelly-home> Mmike: jel mozda znas koje su jos razlike
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> u odnosu na R61/
<Mmike> ?
<jelly-home> ne, R61 je starija generacija
<Mmike> R61 je full size laptop, mrcina, 1680x1050, 15" ekran, robustan, solidan
<Mmike> ja jako zadovoljan
<Mmike> da, starija generacija
<Mmike> jedini bed mu je baterija, moja je crkavat pocela nakon godinu dana
 * jelly-home gledao T510 na njuskalu za 3700kn
<Mmike> (inace imam stari R52 i na njemu mi JOS radi baterija!)
<Mmike> a sad, moje dame
<Mmike> odoh na pivo
<drac0> :)
<drac0> here-here
<jelly-home> hear?
<drac0> jelly-home, stara engleska drinking postapalica :)
<drac0> ajmo reci zdravica
<drac0> here-here i bottoms up :D
<jelly-home> nikad cuo, ali "Hear, hear!" je uzvik slaganja (recimo, "Tako je!" ili "Pravo zboris")
<Mmike> Ima i 'there-there'
<jelly-home> i where-were za lovce na vukodlake
<drac0> Mmike, jos si tu :)
<drac0> jelly-home, lol
<ivoks> hear hear
<SilverSpace> ivoks: http://is.gd/R6N7f2
<ivoks> Zašto se stvara dojam da Austrijanci ne podnose ni razmišljanje o tome da bi njihove momčadi u doigravanju mogle nadvisiti hrvatska ili slovenska ekipa?
<ivoks> gluposti
<ivoks> pa medvescak je prosle godine bio u polufinalu
<ivoks> jednostavno su losiji i to je tak
<ivoks> austrijanci imaju bolje i bogatije ekipe
<SilverSpace> istina
<ivoks> Prije nekoliko godina, točnije u sezoni 2007/08, ljubljanska Olimpija igrala je finale Ebela protiv Red Bulla.
<ivoks> novinar sam sebi skace u usta :)
<SilverSpace> samo je istina da i nama ne sude bas sjajno
<ivoks> ma dobro, bilo je par pogresnih odluka, ali nista strasno
<ivoks> mi u zaru navijanja ponekad pretjeramo
<ivoks> jucer, npr., masa ekipe oko mene je skalala, trazila iskljucenje
<ivoks> a bio je sasvim uredan start; izgledalo je gadno, al start je bio cist
<ivoks> kada se isto desi sa zamijenjenim ulogama, onda pljescemo
<ivoks> tesko je biti objektivan :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> i osim toga, kaznili su red bull
<ivoks> a, samo da se zna, red bull je imao pravo
<ivoks> ono sto sam vidio i dozivio u ljubljani kada je medvescak igrao... teski primitivizam
<ivoks> bacali su pune boce na led
<ivoks> upaljace
<ivoks> i red bull je mozda pretjerao, ali netko je morao ukazati na stanje u tivoliu
<ivoks> od uvredljivog navijanja, busenja guma na parkingu, do gadjanja sudaca i igraca bocama
<ivoks> kaj nitko u ledenoj nije vidio da su dva igraca KACa otisla sepajuci?
<ivoks> pa 4 igraca su im ozlijedjena; nisu se valjda ozlijedili gledajuci tekme na TV-u; ozlijedili su se u igri
<ivoks> i kak to da je neki nered uvijek kad je prpic u igri? :)
<ivoks> ovi razbiju olimpiju 5:0, pa 7:1 i onda ovaj lik napise da neaustrijske momcadi ne smiju pobijediti
<ivoks> pa do gola im nisu dosli :)
<ZERO-ONE> večer ljudi! je li koristio tko ratpoision ili fluxbox?
<ivoks> davno davno
<ZERO-ONE> I? Dojmovi?
<ivoks> ~2005.
<ivoks> to je bilo prije 6 godina
<ZERO-ONE> Pa ne sjećaš se?
<ivoks> na Macu G2 ili G3
<ivoks> g3
<ZERO-ONE> Ugl. je li bolje od običnog Gnoma na Ubuntuu?
<ZERO-ONE> Mislim, kako da se izrazim: mogu li se qurčiti pred frendovima?
<ivoks> lazem, g4
<ivoks> qurciti se mozes samo qurcem
<ivoks> zato se i kaze 'qurcenje'
<ZERO-ONE> Znaš na šta sam mislio... :)
<ivoks> frendovi ce ti se smijati kada ces ustekati usb stick, pa onda morati ispisati naredbe da vidis sto je na njemu
<ZERO-ONE> hehe...
<ZERO-ONE> samo da se prisjetim tog
<ZERO-ONE> to sam na OpenBSDu radio
<jelly-home> abrakadabrapmount/dev/sdbshazam!
<ZERO-ONE> ok to sam riješio
<ZERO-ONE> :D
<jelly-home> shazam na kraju je bitan.
<ZERO-ONE> tek sad skužio... :)
<ZERO-ONE> dobro, znači križam flux box i ratpoison
<ZERO-ONE> a sad ...
<ZERO-ONE> kako se spojit na AP preko terminala?
<ivoks> :))
<ZERO-ONE> ok
<ZERO-ONE> kužim
<ZERO-ONE> znači pišem u terminal :))
<ZERO-ONE> ne treba lozinka ni ništa jelda?
<ZERO-ONE> ozbiljno
<ZERO-ONE> zna tko?
<ivoks> iwconfig
<ZERO-ONE> eh
<ZERO-ONE> iwconfig eth0 dalje neznam
<ivoks> onda se nemoj qurcit
<ZERO-ONE> pa gdje sam to radio?
<ivoks> 22:10 < ZERO-ONE> Mislim, kako da se izrazim: mogu li se qurčiti pred frendovima?
<ZERO-ONE> ok ok
<ZERO-ONE> isprike
<ZERO-ONE> no može pomoć?
<ivoks> prvo pocni sa 'man man'
<ZERO-ONE> ček i to je moguće?
<ZERO-ONE> mislim priručnik o priručniku?
<jelly-home> kak ćeš inače naučiti kako koristiti man?!
<drac0> odoh ubit oci
<drac0> ajte noc
<jelly-home> 10kn litra eh
#ubuntu-hr 2011-03-08
<drj_cro> jutro
* ivoks changed the topic of #ubuntu-hr to: Udruga Ubuntu korisnika u Hrvatskoj | http://ubuntu-hr.org | Posljednju inacicu Ubuntua mozete preuzeti na adresi http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com | U tijeku su radovi na ubuntu-hr posluzitelju
<MmikeMRMA> daklem
<dodobas> elem
<MmikeMRMA> gamegecko.com
<Mmike> Lik ima site u djangou napravljen
<Mmike> Solidno posjecen, balansiran haproxyjima, i tako to :)
<jelly-home> đango
<Mmike> Lik cijelu noc gnjavi da ima HTTP 500 greske
<Mmike> i sad posalje:
<Mmike> "We figured it out, nevermind. I had a python syntax error."
<Mmike> :)
<dodobas> e habiga kad ne pise testove :)
<dodobas> jelly-home: mislim da je žango :)
<jelly-home> dodobas: odjednom mi se više ne sviža tolko
<dodobas> hehe
<dodobas> treba pitati nekog belgijca koji prica flamanskim kako se tocno izgovara, any1?
<dodobas> hmm, kako ne koristiti gtk editor koji ima naziv 'beaver' :D
<Mmike> mpfh :)
<jelly-home> alright, I have my beaver open...
<ptlo> http://blog.ianbicking.org/2007/08/02/pronouncing-django/
<ptlo> Đ je, ne Ž
<jelly-home> \o/
<jelly-home> tj. \đ/
<dodobas> pa e... žoli i žuri :)
<jelly-home> tre žoli
<ptlo> reinharda ti pronounceaj kako god zelis
<ptlo> ali django the framework je od amerikanca
<ptlo> koji kaže Đ
<ptlo> :)
<ptlo> (well, mađara, al nema veze sad)
<dodobas> žan-goooo :)
<ptlo> taur of žan-gu
<Mmike> http://simonwillison.net/static/2010/redis-tutorial/
<Mmike> http://www.vixus.hr/shop2/procesori-amd/101100024-AMD-Phenom-II-X6-1090T-Black.html
<jelly-home> 9MB L2+L3 cachea za 6 coreova... zvuci malo za 2010
<Mmike> da, to sam i ja bas gledao
<Mmike> al' imam AM3 plocu, ovo mi se nekako najisplativije cini za nabosti...
<Mmike> ptlo, kak' ti radi SSD, kol'ko dugo ga sad vec imas? Moj se, cini se, usporio (subjektivni dojam)
<ptlo> pa kajjaznam, dobro radi
<ptlo> ne mjerim svaki dan performanse
<ptlo> imam ga manje od mjesec dana
<Mmike> ja ga imam, a valjda jedno 4-5 mjeseci vec
<ivoks> ostatak servisa cu prebaciti u toku dana
* ivoks changed the topic of #ubuntu-hr to: Udruga Ubuntu korisnika u Hrvatskoj | http://ubuntu-hr.org | Posljednju inacicu Ubuntua mozete preuzeti na adresi http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com | U tijeku su radovi na ubuntu-hr posluzitelju. Neki servisi ce biti nedostupni tokom danasnjeg dana.
<Mmike> ivoks?
<ivoks> Mmike: da?
<Mmike> netsplit neki bio?
<Mmike> ili si iz paralelnog svemira naletio? :)
<ivoks> zasto?
<Mmike> 'ostatak servisa...'
<Mmike> gdje je kontekst? :)
<ivoks> u 8 ujutro
<ivoks> web se vrti na kmetu
<Mmike> ali
<ivoks> neki servisi (ftp, rsync, mail i sl.) ce biti nedostupni do danas ~3-4
<Mmike> ivoks!
<Mmike> memoriju nismo kupili
<Mmike> diskove nisi poslozio kako spada
<Mmike> rekao si da ces javiti prije nego krenes s migracijom!
<ivoks> kakve diskove?
<ivoks> pa diskovi su u serveru
<Mmike> one koje si sfusao kad si instalirao kmeta
<ivoks> nemam pojma o cem pricas
<ivoks> /dev/md1               27G   16G  9.5G  63% /
<ivoks> Swap:      1951672          0    1951672
<ivoks> /dev/md2              2.7T  966G  1.6T  39% /srv
<ivoks> sta je sfusano?
<Mmike> pricam o tome da si (opet) rekao da ces javiti kada ces nesto krenuti raditi i onda to napravis na svoju ruku
<ivoks> ajde se poklopi usima :)
<ivoks> javio sam
<Mmike> Koja svrha dogovaranja kad ti uvijek napravis po svom?
<Mmike> Gdje si javio? 
<ivoks> al necu cekati svakoga da mu sapnem
<Mmike> Ja mail nisam dobio
<Mmike> A citam ga svakodnevno preko nekoliko stotina puta
<Mmike> Pliz, samo nemoj reci da si 'javio na ircu'
<ivoks> Mmike: dobro, koji k hoces?
<Mmike> da se drzis dogovora
<ivoks> jesmo razgovarali o tome prije mjesec dana?
<ivoks> jesam rekao da cu morati uzeti server
<ivoks> koliko unaprijed treba javiti?
<ivoks> godinu?
<Mmike> rekao si da ces javiti prije nego krenes s migracijom
<ivoks> za sto?
<Mmike> dan?
<Mmike> Zato sto smo se tako dogovorili
<ivoks> pa rekao sam jucer
<Mmike> Gdje si rekao?
<Mmike> Dal' si poslao mail? 
<Mmike> (ne ocekujem bas da ces zvati telefonom)
<ivoks> u biti ne jucer, neg prije par dana
<ivoks> mozda cak krajem proslog tjedna
<ivoks> BIO SI NA IRCU kada sam rekao
<ivoks> bio je i hb
<ivoks> bah
<ivoks> hbogner
<Mmike> bio sam na ircu kad si rekao da ces morati uzeti server
<Mmike> i zamolio sam te da javis prije nego krenes s migracijom
<Mmike> i rekao si da nema beda
<dodobas> heeh http://theoatmeal.com/comics/interview_questions
<Mmike> uz to sto sam te vise putao zamolio da POSALJES FAKIN MAIL jer IRC NIJE SREDSTVO KOMUNIKACIJE
<Mmike> i na skupstini smo pricali o tome
<SilverSpace> :)
<dodobas> sad se u privatnoj sesiji medjusobno ispravljaju uz uvid u zapisnike logove i sta ja znam
<ptlo> mir djeca
<dodobas> :)
<ivoks> dodobas: ne budi lud
<Mmike> mosh si mislit ;)
<ivoks> pa mi sad ne komuniciramo
<Mmike> ivoks voli sve sam, nek' radi sve sam :)
<Mmike> dogovori nemaju smisla, ja sam idijot sto se sekiram oko takvih stvari
<Mmike> ivoks: isprika
<Mmike> plus, vidim da sve radi, super odradjeno
<Mmike> plus, vidim da brze radi nego prije
<Mmike> kupim memorije jos ovih dana pa ti dostavim pa upikni kad uhvatis vremena
<budz0r> Mmike: dobil bus sijede :)
 * Mmike misli da ivoks ima pik na njega jos tamo od 97me (ili kad) kad je Mmike rekao da linux nije spreman za desktop :)
<Mmike> ili to, ili je neka ircerica u igri ;)
<sale> mailman ne(ce) radi(ti)? A taman sam sinoc poslao mail na listu. Prvi mail (i jos bitan) u posljednjih nekoliko mjeseci i bas ubodem migraciju :-)
<Mmike> sale, ja dobio tvoj mail
<Mmike> jedan, doduse
<Mmike> o prevodjenju
<sale> Mmike: e, taj da
<ivoks> sale: bit ce danas
<ivoks> osim ak Mmike nece sloziti
<sale> Mmike: 'doduse o prevodenju'? To kao nije bitno zelis reci? A, a? :-)
<sale> ivoks: lol :-)
<ptlo> mislim da bi svi trebali preci na fedoru i gotovo
<Mmike> centos
<Mmike> to je super
<Mmike> sale, pa, ne, samo sam htio specificirati koji sam mail dobio :)
<sale> Mmike: nemoj se sada izvlaciti. Znam sto si htio. Srami se :-P
 * Mmike pun srama
<civija> kokice? :)
<sale> civija: pa desi!
<civija> zivio sale 
<sale> nit' te vidjet, nit' te cut' :-)
<civija> delam :)
<civija> ko crv ...
<civija> sve naravno za dobrobit i boljitak firme :)
<civija> danas sam cak dosao u 10:30h na posao
<civija> tako da mogu ranije izaci
<sale> :-)
<sale> prica se da dezuras na fejsu. Sto si sad u social network departmentu? :-)
<sale> csno
<sale> chief social network officer :-)
<civija> tako nesto, da :)
<civija> social network manager i floor manager :)
<sale> :-)
<civija> to sigurno onaj chaky|work iznosi neistine o meni, a?
<civija> kad ga uhvatim bacit cu ga sa dubrovickih zidina, zajedno s instalacijskim cd-om od fedore
<sale> lol :-)
<Mmike> E, pa da!
<Mmike> sretan vam Dan Zena!
<Neuromanc> jutro
<sale> Mmike: hvala. I tebi isto!
<chaky|work> civija: aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<chaky|work> pizdo jedna
<chaky|work> sretan ti dan zena :P
<Mmike> http://simonwillison.net/2009/Oct/22/redis/
<Mmike> ptlo ^
<ptlo> da, redis je lud
<ptlo> iako nekako ga ne bih koristio za stvari u kojima mora cackati po disku
<ptlo> (tj kad je dataset prevelik za mem)
<ptlo> vise bi ga za queueove i slicne stvari koristio
<SilverSpace> malo vas je, malo vas je ...
<Mmike> ptlo a jesi probao ipython?
<dodobas> Mmike: pa to je vec sad oldschool...
<Mmike> a
<Mmike> jbg
<Mmike> ja otkrio sinoc tek :)
<Mmike> dodobas, ima nesto novije?
<dodobas> nemam pojma..., ali to je ono standard...
<Mmike> dodobas, trosis to?
<dodobas> za bilo kakav 'light' debugging -> import ipdb;ipdb.set_trace()
<dodobas> ipdb je pdb s ipython funkcionalnosti
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> gdje nadjes ipdb
<dodobas> instaliras ga...
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> kako? :)
<Mmike> nema tog paketa
<dodobas> err...
<dodobas> pip install ipdb ?
<dodobas> easy_install ipdb ?
<Mmike> heh
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> ok
<dodobas> Mmike: na ubuntu ponekad moras razmisljati 'out-of-the-box' neces sve naci u 'Ubuntu sofverskom centru' ili kako vec :P
<Mmike> jeps, znam
<Mmike> al' to kasnije komplikuje stvari :)
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> prestale su mi rasti dlake na rukama
<Mmike> tj, sakama
<Mmike> tj onim kontra-dlanovima
<Neuromanc> ovo je bilo ljuto...
<Neuromanc> shish iz mrvice...
<drj_cro> Neuromanc: vidim da se navike iz pabe ne mjenjaju sto set ice cevapa :)
<drj_cro> s/set/se 
<Neuromanc> vaistinu:)
<Neuromanc> no i vama je mrvica u dohvatu:)
<drj_cro> je. al sad smo svi poceli brijat na neku "zdravu prehranu" :)
<drj_cro> a i danas su nas zene iz banke castile(ipak je danas dan zena) :)
<Mmike> nelosa je ta mrvica
<Neuromanc> kod nas èastio mali Goran, roðendan mu je
<Mmike> al' nije mi nist posebno
<Mmike> ima tu na malesnici
<Mmike> i onak
<Mmike> ok je
<Mmike> to je sve kaj mogu rec
<Mmike> Neuromanc, kol'ko kila imas?
<Neuromanc> 20 više nego pred 20 godina:)
<Neuromanc> dobivam oko kilu odišnje:)
<Neuromanc> godišnje:)
<Neuromanc> doduše u zadnje vrijeme neki lažu i kažu da sam smršavio
<Mmike> sram te svojih kila
<Mmike> to pokazuje nesto :)
<Neuromanc> da, pokazuje da sam tipièni panonski žderonja:)
<Neuromanc> imam oko 90
<Mmike> dobro je to :)
<Mmike> ja imam 105 :)
<drj_cro> Mmike: al si i visi od njega :)
<Mmike> valjda
<Neuromanc> 181
<Mmike> pih, za dva centimetra :)
<Mmike> mozda 3
<Neuromanc> :)
<Neuromanc> onda se ti ipak bolje razumiješ u dobru klopu nego ja:)
<SilverSpace> otiso napumpati gume na bike i bome sezonu otvorio padom
<jelly> Neuromanc: nešto te zezaju naša slova, prebaci se na u te ef osam
<Neuromanc> jelly tjah bio je na utf8 default
<Neuromanc> jel sad bolje kad mu rekoh force? čćšđžČĆŽĐŠ
<Mmike> ][';
<Mmike> nemam ja to
<Neuromanc> :)
<Neuromanc> mmike a jel vidis moje ch zh i slicno?
<Mmike> jeps
<jelly> Neuromanc: da, sad je ok
<jelly> ćušpajz sa đuvečom i šišmiši
<Neuromanc> fala
<Neuromanc> glupo sam očekivao da mu opcija utf8: default i koristi utf8:)
<Mmike> kako vidjeti koji sve useri imaju permisione nad fileovima u nekom direktoriju (i poddirektorijima?)
<jelly> ls?
<jelly> gdje je trik
<Mmike> pa 
<Mmike> ls -lR | cut -d' ' -f2 | sort | uniq -c
<Mmike> tako nekako
<Mmike> rek'o mozda ima bolje nesto
<civija> ima
<civija> umjesto cut-a awk ... :)
<Mmike> cut je brzi
<Mmike> u biti bi mi trebalo nesto a-la: find -notuser someuser
<civija> notuser?
<Mmike> HA!
<Mmike> find . ! -user someuser
<rsedak> jutro
<SilverSpace> bome :)
<ivoks> sale: tko je prevodio pocetnu stranicu za firefox?
<ivoks> sale: ne znam uopce pod sto to spada... hrvatska rijec za 'personality' je 'osobnost', a ne 'licnost' :)
<jelly> mijenja se lice brauzera, a ne osobnost
<SilverSpace> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EC_Red_Chicken_Salzburg
<SilverSpace> he he :))
<Mmike> jesam to samo ja ili novi server radi znatno brze nego stari?
<jelly> ZNATNO
<SilverSpace> kaj radi server
<jelly> serivra
<jelly> bez typoa
<SilverSpace> as
<ivoks> arhiva se jos od 7 ujutro servira iz velike britanije
<ivoks> a portal je jos od 7 ujutro na drugom serveru
<Mmike> ivoks, znaci, nije jos na kmetu?
<ivoks> pa kazem da je jos od jutros
<ivoks> arhiva je samo proxy dok se ne updjeta
<Mmike> ne kuzim
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> sve osim arhive je na kmetu?
<ivoks> da
<Mmike> a arhiva se rsynca?
<ivoks> i arhiva je gore, ali se nije syncala od 7 ujutro
<Mmike> kuzim
<ivoks> sad kad se posynca, maknut cu proxy
<Mmike> kul
<sale> ivoks: personas, ne personality ;-) Personas su teme za FX i ako se ne varam cak si ti pogurao izraz 'licnost'
<ivoks> nikad to ne bi progutao :)
<ivoks> http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/munin/localdomain/localhost.localdomain/http_loadtime.html
<ivoks> pa ne cini se bas brze
<SilverSpace> dobar ThinkPad X220 http://is.gd/gzae06
<ivoks> to je nes novo
<ivoks> Standardna baterija pruža do 15 sati autonomije, a uz dodatnu bateriju autonomija se penje na čak 23 sata.
<ivoks> e sad... 12,5"
<ivoks> znaci da nece stati u ultra bay
<sale> tesko mi je palo sto su ukinuli 13" thinkpadove, ali ovaj ekran od 12.5" mi je cak podnosljiv
<ivoks> imati ce touchpad?!
<ivoks> fuj!
<ivoks> hereza
<ivoks> ah, stane u ultrabase
<sale> ivoks: imat ce oboje. Kao i moj x300
<ivoks> fuj
<ivoks> IO error encountered -- skipping file deletion
<ivoks> A!
<ivoks> The following packages will be REMOVED vim
<ivoks> The following packages will be REMOVED
<ivoks>   vim
<sale> ivoks: kakva nam je politika oko dodavanja novih revizora? Htio bih dodati novog clana, koji zadnje dvije godine prevodi na launchpadu by the book i pomalo nema smisla da mu revidiram prijevode, jer mu 99% stringova potvrdim bez izmjena
<ivoks> sale: nekad smo vijecali oko toga
<sale> znam, zato pitam
<sale> ili da posaljem mail Mmikeu :-)
<ivoks> sale: ali s obzirom da ti svi vjerujemo po tom pitanju, mislim da ne treba cijepidlaciti
<ivoks> svakako posalji mail Mmikeu jer mi sad nismo razgovarali
<sale> dogovoreno
<sale> :-)
<ivoks> https://launchpad.net/bugs/731327
<sale> moram priznati da sam ugodno iznenaden. Do sada su se osim mene i ivoksa javile jos 4 osobe za prevodenje
<sale> ne pamtim kad nas je toliko istovremeno prevodilo :-)
<sale> zapravo, to je mozda bio onaj revizorsko-prevoditeljski iz 2007/8. :-)
<ivoks> da :)
<Mmike> :P
<sale> ;-)
<Mmike> sale
<Mmike> ja bih isto uzeo gedit
<Mmike> jel 'to ok?
<ivoks> Ako je baterijski poklopac zatvoren i događaj se pojavi (na primjer "Obustavi kada je poklopac zatvoren na bateriji") kada je poklopac ranije zatvoren i AC energija isključena za jedno kasnije vrijeme.
<Mmike> ivoks: to je power manager?
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> ovo je sugestija
<ivoks> onak... ha? :)
<Mmike> ali
<Mmike> nj
<Mmike> nist
<sale> bas me zanima kako izgleda eng. string. Mislim da bi se dalo elegantnije prevesti
<sale> simplified croatian :-)
<Mmike> O, bogara mu 
<Mmike> fakat nisam jako dugo ovo radio
<sale> Mmike: bas sam ti mislio napisati da se za gedit trebas javiti na listu, jer IRC nije pravo sredstvo komunikacije
<Mmike> ne reagiram vise na to
<Mmike> probao sam par puta, odjebali ste me, sad cu se k'o prava fufna malo duriti, i onda zaboraviti na sve
<sale> :-)
<Mmike> nego
<Mmike> de mi reci sad :)
<Mmike> za taj gedit
<Mmike> u principu samo approvam current translations i dodam one kojih nema?
<sale> current translation ne trebas odobravati, on ostaje
<sale> mozes eventualno odobriti prijedlog ili sam dodati novi
<Mmike> konkretno: English: Edit text files, Croatian: Uredjivanje tekstualnih datoteka, Suggestion: Uredi tekstualne datoteke
<Mmike> ostavim kako je, right?
<sale> mozes odobriti suggestion, cini mi se prikladnijim prijevodom. Ali opet, ovisi o kontekstu
<sale> ili 'Uredite tekstualne datoteke'
<sale> sve ovisi o kontekstu
<Mmike> ne vidim kontekst, nazalost :(
<sale> Mmike: ponekad ti hint moze biti path datoteke ispod textboxa za prijevod
<Mmike> line: linija ili redak? redak, right?
<sale> yup, redak
<Mmike> erm :) margin: margina ili rub?
<sale> margina, granica
<sale> Mmike: http://ubuntu-hr.org/wiki/Kategorija:Izrazi  http://wiki.open.hr/wiki/Kategorija:Rje%C4%8Dnik
<Mmike> highlight je isticanje, right? ne oznaćavanje ili isticanje... (jeps, znam, trazim i tamo) 
<Mmike> steraj me slobodno kvragu kad ti postanem naporan :)
<Mmike> nah, osvjetljavanje je
<sale> mislim da je prikladnije 'isticanje'
<Mmike> i ja isto, al' vidim da wiki kaze 'osvjetljavanje'
<Mmike> nista, stavljam 'isticanje'
<sale> neke stvari na wikiju su obsolete :-)
<sale> ako ti se da, slobodno ih azuriraj
<Mmike> jeps
<sale> Mmike: btw. ako koristis Firefox, imas koristan addon ako ti se mozak zablokira na nekoj rjeci ;-) 
<sale> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/ehtip/
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> chrome koristim
<Mmike> al' budem probao ovo
<sale> fora je sto s ovim addonom predes preko rijeci i odmah ti pljune moguce prijevode
<sale> a mozes i selectati rijec i kliknuti na prijevod, pa ti addon automatski zamijeni rijec u textboxu
<Mmike> idem probat
<Mmike> sale, mraq
<sale> hehe, znam. Olaksa ti zivot ponekad
<sale> imam toggle ikonu u statusbaru browsera, pa palim addon kad mi zatreba
<sale> da me ne spama dok surfam
<Mmike> Charachter Encoding - Znakovne kodne stranice?
<sale> Mmike: IIRC, to smo prevodili samo kao 'kodna stranica'
<Mmike> sto je najbolje ocpe ne mogu pronaci gdje je to u novom geditu
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> Encodings su 'kodne stranice', a "Charachter Encodings" neka isto budu 'kodne stranice'
<Mmike> jeps
<Mmike> Kodna stranica
<Mmike> 'select different char encoding' -> izaberite drugi? drugaciji? razlicit?
<ravilov> neki drugi?
<Mmike> neki drugi
<Mmike> aaaaaaaaa, kako ga ugasim ruzno novo sucelje u nattyju
<Mmike> stavio sam classic desktop medjutoa i dalje imam non-classic desktop
<sale> Mmike: Odaberite drugu kodnu stranicu
<ivoks> sucelje je zakon
<ivoks> produktivniji sam onak... barem duplo :)
<Mmike> nah
<Mmike> meniji u vrhu ekrana - uzas
<ivoks> jos ima stvari koje nedostaju, ali jako mi se svidja
<Mmike> al' ok, to je stvar preferenci i navike
<Mmike> ja se nisam navikao i to ne zelim, moze li se?
<ivoks> doduse, koristim tipkovnicu vise nego mis
<ivoks> pa ima classic, koliko znam
<Mmike> probao, al' isto
<Mmike> mislim, u vboxu je to
<Mmike> moguce da je i do toga
<Mmike> 64bitni naty mi se uopce nije htio instalirati
<Mmike> Maksimalan broj prikazanih nedavno otvorenih datoteka - Maximum recent open files
<sale> mislim da mozes izbaciti 'prikazanih'
<sale> 'Maksimalan broj nedavno otvorenih datoteka'
<Mmike> E, a: Print Header
<Mmike> Jel' to "Ispis zaglavlja" ili "Zaglavlje ispisa"? :)
<sale> ovisi. Vjerojatno se radi o nekakvom checkboxu u postavkama ispisa - "Ispisi zaglavlje"
<sale> cisto sumnjam da je u pitanju 'zaglavlje ispisa' :-)
<Mmike> Pokusavam naci u geditu al' ne nalazim
<Mmike> a moze biti naslov polja u koje se upisuje zaglavlje ispisa
<Mmike> sale, dal' je ispis ili ispisivanje?
<sale> Mmike: ako prevodis po redu, mozes po ostalim stringovima zakljuciti kakav je kontekst. Npr. ako se prije i nakon ovog stringa spominju opcije ispisa, onda ce se najvjerojatnije raditi o 'ispisi zaglavlje' checkboxu ;-)
<sale> ispis
<sale> ako imas poruku: "Printing..." onda je "Ispisivanje..."
<sale> radi se o radnji koja upravo traje
<sale> e, i pazi da se poruke poput "Could not open file X" ne prevode kao "Nisam mogao otvoriti datoteku X" :-)
<sale> bolje je "Datoteku X nije moguce otvoriti"
<Mmike> Jeps, vidio na vikiju, thnx
<Mmike> i da, ispis/ispisivanje, thnx :)
<sale> np, ne moras se thnxati za svaku sitnicu :-)
<Mmike> e, a
<Mmike> dokumentacija gedita, dal' smo to prevodili?
<sale> dokumentacije bas i nismo prevodili
<sale> dio je preveden, ali prije nekoliko godina
<sale> ono, ivoks 2006. :-)
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> Sort list - uredi listu, poslozi, sortiraj?
<SilverSpace> oo prevodi se 
<sale> Mmike: sortiraj popis
<sale> bbl
<Mmike> o fuck
<Mmike> Određuje kako se pomiče pokazivač kada se pritsnu tipke HOME i END. Koristite "ONEMOGUĆENO" za pomicanje na početak/kraj retka, "POSLIJE" za pomicanje na početak/kraj retka kad se prvi put pritisnu tipke te na početak/kraj teksta ignorirajući bijele razmake kad se drugi put pritisnu tipke, "PRIJE" za pomicanje na početak/kraj teksta prije pomicanja na početak/kraj retka i "UVIJEK" za pomicanje pokazivača uvijek na početa
<Mmike> k/kraj teksta umjesto na početak/kraj retka.
<Mmike> :)
<jelly-home> a sta fali lupit Ctrl-Home za pocetak teksta
<Mmike> :) stavit u help: 'Ne pizdi, uzmi vim' :)
<Mmike> kako se prevode stvari koje imaju mnozinu?
<Mmike> ponudjeno mi je croatian[0] croatinan[1] i croatian[2]
<Mmike> ivoks?
<jelly-home> kako se prevode stvari koje imaju brojeve!
<jelly-home> kad string moze biti %d rezultat ili %d rezultata ovisno o tome je li %d 1, 21, 31, ili nije
<sale> Mmike: najlakse ces zapamtiti ako izmes brojeve 1, 3 i 6
<sale> 1 rezultat
<sale> 3 rezultata
<sale> 6 rezultata
<sale> los primjer :-)
<jelly-home> 6 rezultatiju
<sale> :-)
<Mmike> dal' je ovo 1 samo 1 ili je i 11, 21, 31, 101, 551?
<sale> ovo drugo
<sale> ne samo za 1
<Mmike> aha
<jelly-home> Mmike: mod 10 == 1, osim 11
<sale> 1 dokument, 3 dokumenta, 6 dokumenata
<sale> eto :-)
<jelly-home> 21 dokument.
<jelly-home> -1 dokument :-)
<drac0> zivili
<drac0> postovanje
<sale> jeez, danas su se svi prisutni na kanalu oglasili :-)
<sale> drac0: oy
<drac0> oy sale
<drac0> ukljucujuci i tebe lurkeru stari
<drac0> chaky, kako radi CM7 :)
<Mmike> sale, 
<Mmike> rekao si 1, 3, 6
<Mmike> znaci i 11, 31, 36
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> aj me ignoriraj sad malo, plz :)
<sale> Mmike: ok :-)
<sale> bitno da si skuzio ;-)
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> Bracket matching?
<Mmike> Mečanje breketa! :)
<Mmike> Označavanje parova zagrada?
<sale> Mmike: podudaranje/uparivanje zagrada?
<Mmike> sale, opet ja:
<Mmike> Changes made to the document in the last %ld second will be permanently lost.
<Mmike> ...u zadnjoj %ld sekundi..., u zadnje %ld sekunde, u zadnjih %ld sekundi?
<Mmike> Al' to nema smisla ako je recimo broj sekundi 51: u zadnjoj 51% sekundi?
<sale> glupo je jer nisu dodali visestruke mnozine
<sale> 'Promjene napravljene u dokumentu tijekom posljednjih %ld sekundi bit ce trajno izgubljene'
<sale> stavi sekundi, mislim da pokrivas veci raspon :-)
<sale> tj. vjerojatnije je da ce uletiti brojka poput 5, 10, 15, 20 itd.
<Mmike> ma da
<Mmike> al' cek, opet ne kuzim
<Mmike> imam ponudjena tri prevoda: croatian[0], [1] i [2]. Rekao si da gledam 1, 3, i 6
<Mmike> ali je u 'zadnjih pedeset i jednu sekundu' a ne u 'zadnju pedeset i jednu sekundu'
<Mmike> gubim se :)
<Mmike> sale, misilm da cu oznaciti te prijevode da ih netko revidira
<sale> 'Promjene napravljene u dokumentu tijekom posljednje %ld sekunde, bit ce trajno izgubljene'
<sale> 'Promjene napravljene u dokumentu tijekom posljednjih %ld sekundi, bit ce trajno izgubljene'
<sale> ovo drugo ti vrijedi za 6, a ono predzadnje za 1 i 3
<sale> 'Promjene napravljene u dokumentu tijekom posljednje 1/21/151 sekunde, bit ce trajno izgubljene'
<Mmike> gut
<sale> treba znat posloziti rijeci :-)
<ivoks> nije u zadnjih pedeset i jednu sekundu
<ivoks> vec u zadnju pedest i jednu sekundu
<chaky> drac0: oj, cm7 rc2 radi odlicno, a vorkKernel BFS jos bolje. :)
<ivoks> jer nije 'pedest i jednu sekundu', vec 'pedesetjednu sekundu'
<sale> ivoks: true, ali ajd' ti bolje poslozi :-)
<drac0> chaky, gv 1.4 je taj cm rc2 :)
<drac0> chaky, sta kazes na vorkkernel bfs?
<chaky> drac0: znam, imao sam problema s stabilnost na gv 1.4
<drac0> chaky, ma daj haha vidis kod mene kontra, radi gv super
<drac0> chaky, sto nisi cfs stavio
<Mmike> tijekom: posljednjih 15 minutA, poslijednjih 11 minutA, poslijednjih 9 minutA, posljednjih 4 minutE, posljendnjih jednu minuT
<Mmike> minutu
<drac0> bfs daje samo manje latencije
<drac0> inace je za multi-core sisteme, sto desire nije
<chaky> vorkkernel mi radi jako dobro, stabilno.
<chaky> znam da je
<drac0> usput ako ima vise taskova, uspori se u odnnosu na cfs
<sale> Mmike: posljednjE 4 minuE :-)
<drac0> plus onaj wakeup time :)
<drac0> chaky, coutts je izbacio .37.3 ;)
<chaky> drac0: ali wakeup time mi je bio problem i s default cm7 kernelom
<Mmike> sale, al' cek. Jos ne kuzim. Prvi prijevod je za kolicinu 1, drugi za 2-5 a treci od 6 na dalje?
<chaky> drac0: znam, bas cim
<chaky> citam
<drac0> chaky, pa cm default je uvijek bfs
<sale> Mmike: nope
<chaky> drac0: e nisam to znao
<drac0> chaky, ne znam zasto cm furaju taj bfs
<drac0> da da
<sale> Mmike: najprije ide jednina, zatim dva oblika mnozine
<chaky> drac0: btw. coutts kernel mi je stvarao problem na gv 1.4. Sustav nije vidio sd-ext particiju!?!
<drac0> chaky, ma daj
<chaky> drac0: a nista, onda idem fleshati vorkkernel cfs
<sale> Mmike: stvar je u tome sto mi neke stvari u mnozini izgovaramo kao jedninu
<Mmike> sale, od odva dva oblika mnozine kako znaju koji treba uzeti u obzir?
<chaky> da, ozbiljno, totalno cudno
<drac0> chaky, posalji mu to obavezno
<sale> Mmike: npr. 21 osoba
<drac0> chaky, si promjenio partition table?
<drac0> mozda zato
<Mmike> sale, da: '...posljednjih 11 sekundi, posljednjih 21 sekundu'
<drac0> chaky, razmisljam da bi bfs kernel bio zakon na ubuntu, 8-core + ssd ;)
<sale> Mmike: e, samo sto je hrvatski jos debilniji, pa se kaze 'posljednju 21 sekundu'
<Mmike> sale, ok, a to ce ubuntu napisati kao: 21 sekundi
<Mmike> al'... ova dva oblika mnozine, kad se koji upotrijebi?
<sale> Mmike: nope, za 21 treba uzeti jedninu - posljednju 1 sekundu, posljednju 21 sekundu
<chaky> drac0: nisam jos, razmisljam o tome. Ima problem, naime cm7 tablica je 130/5/302, 130 je OK za sistem medjutim ja sam primjetio da kada flesham drugi kernel, sistem ode na 133 ili 131
<Mmike> sale, ok, tako je ispravno. Dal' to ubuntu napravi?
<drac0> chaky, pa stavi 140 :)
<chaky> drac0: znam
<sale> Mmike: afaik, da. To sljaka
<chaky> drac0: samo kazem, onako usput
<drac0> chaky, ja se drzim za sada couttsa
<drac0> chaky, ma kuzim
<chaky> odoh ja fleshati onda cfs kernel
<drac0> chaky, ajde bas stavi vork cfs pa malo istestiraj cca tjedan dana
<Mmike> sale, aha, znaci sjebe za 11 onda, ok. 
<chaky> budem
<Mmike> sale, al', veils 2 oblika mnozine. Kad je koji?
<drac0> chaky, pa javis kako je i to, ja cu coutts cfs
<chaky> moze
 * drac0 ide maznuti nekih cokoladnih kolaca :)
<sale> Mmike: croatian [2] - posljednje 3/4/24... sekunde, croatian [3] - posljednjih 6/7/8/16/39... sekundi
<chaky> drac0: u nedjelju sma 3 puta radio full wipe zbog GV ROM-a !!
<chaky> popizdio sam
<chaky> zapravo problem je bio u gv + coutts kernel, oba .37 i .38
<sale> Mmike: ako ti ista pomaze, kao programeru :-)
<sale> Plural expression:
<sale> n%10==1 && n%100!=11 ? 0 : n%10>=2 && n%10<=4 && (n%100<10 || n%100>=20) ? 1 : 2
<jelly-home> sale: zvuci ispravno _ako_ je n unsigned ili abs(signed int), kome se to dalo napisati?
<jelly-home> naime -1 sekunda, -2 sekunde, -6 sekundi
<Mmike> di je 6?
<Mmike> di je 5?
<jelly-home> 5-9 su treca varijanta
<jelly-home> imas 1, 2-4, i (5-9,10-20)
<jelly-home> znaci 5, 6 su onaj zadnji else clause, rezultat 2
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> znaci 1, 11, 21, 521, 876831 ?
<jelly-home> ne 11
<Mmike> aha fakat
<sale> Mmike: ne mozes reci 11 sekunda, vec 11 sekundi (3. var.)
<jelly-home> jedan mali crnac ali jedanaest malih crnaca
<sale> :-)
<sale> Mmike: ako ne zelis prevoditi, reci tako. Nemoj nas ovdje zahebavati :-D
<jelly-home> minus pedesetjedan crnac
<Mmike> sale, znam ja kako na .hr moram reci, al' mi nije bilo bistro na sto se odnose one dvije mnozine
<chaky> drac0: kamera ne radi. Mislim da je Benee rekao kako ce na novijoj verziji kernela raditi kamera. Trebao ju je pustiti u nedjelju ili ponedjeljak, ali kaze da nije jos sredio do kraja.
<jelly-home> osmi ožujka
<chaky> drac0: zanimljivo, system particija s cfs kernelom zauzima tocno 130, dok s bfs na rc1 133 a na rc2 131
<Mmike> sale,  di si nasao onaj 'plural expression'?
<sale> Mmike: imas ispod headera link 'Translation details'
<sale> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/gedit/+pots/gedit/hr/+details
<sale> Mmike: kad si vec bio pitao... evo rasporeda langpack updateova za Natty https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/NattyLanguagePackReleaseSchedule
<sale> Mmike: i malo statistike, koju volis :-) http://people.ubuntu.com/~dpm/ubuntu-10.10-translation-stats.html
<sale> pazi susjede na 10. mjestu
<sale> mi smo 60.
<Mmike> Hm
<Mmike> mozda bi bilo lakse prevoditi sa slovenskog ili sa srpskog?
<jelly-home> kako ubuntu pusha prijevode nazad upstream ili nazad u Debian?
<Mmike> jelly, pojma
<sale> jelly-home: imas per package statistiku
<sale> jelly-home: pogledaj 
<sale> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/gedit/+pots/gedit/hr/+details
<sale> Shared between Ubuntu and upstream: 699 (63.1436314363%)
<jelly-home> pitam za proceduru, ne za postotke
<Mmike> sale 
<Mmike> n%10==1 && n%100!=11 ? 0 : n%10>=2 && n%10<=4 && (n%100<10 || n%100>=20) ? 1 : 2
<Mmike> ne kontam
<Mmike> fale zagrade neke tu?
<jelly-home> ne izgleda kao da fale
<jelly-home> ? : ima najmanji prioritet
<jelly-home> to je manjevise standardan C izraz
<Mmike> pa i nije bas
<jelly-home> ak je 01 ili 21-91, rezultat je 0. Ako nije, rezultat je sljedeci podizraz 
<Mmike> (n%10==1 && n%100!=11) ? 0 : (n%10>=2 && n%10<=4 && (n%100<10 || n%100>=20) ? 1 : 2)
<sale> jelly-home: aha, procedura. Nisam posve upucen u taj dio, ali znam da imaju nekakav mehanizam s kojim salju prijevode upstream. Sad, dolaze li prijevodi samo kao suggestioni ili se automatski prihvacaju samo neprevedeni dijelovi vjerojatno ovisi o upstream l10n timu
<jelly-home> Mmike: ista pasta
<jelly-home> ? : ima najmanji prioritet = zadnji se evaluira = ne trebaju ti zagrade
<Mmike> ubio me php
<jelly-home> to sto je tebi i meni ovako citljivije, jebga
<Mmike> u PHPu mora zagrada, taka je sintaksa
<Mmike> da, u Cu fakat ne mora
<Mmike> eh :)
<Mmike> e, i da
<Mmike> e pa
<Mmike> da sam ovako tulav, to je strasno
<Mmike> sale, radi ok :)
<ivoks> koje gluposti sude
<ivoks> a to je powers trebao zabiti
<Mmike> kol'ko je sad?
<ivoks> 2:3
<Mmike> Jos uvijek
<Mmike> kul
<ivoks> hahahahahahaha
<ivoks> kako igraju!
<Mmike> daj, suti, nemam telku tu ;(
<ivoks> imaju igraca manje
<ivoks> uzmu pak i onda se sa igracom manje dodaju oko KACovih igraca
<ivoks> gol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ivoks> s igracem manje!!!!
<ivoks> shorthanded!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<dodobas> uh...
<dodobas> ne pratim bas hokej... ali ovo izlgeda jako dobro
<Mmike> antipowerplay :)
<DominiCanes> kaj se gleda hockey
<Mmike> vim ima NAJRUZNIJE boje za php od svih boja koje ima
<dodobas> Mmike: pa sto ne ovisi to o colorthemi ?
<Mmike> ma ubuntu default
<dodobas> SilverSpace: si cuo... mclaren ce raditi svoje motore
<ivoks> koji glupi gol primimo
<ivoks> pa ne mozes vjerovat
<ivoks> autogol
<jasna_> pozdrav svima. ima tko da daradi sa FLTK?
<ivoks> iskljucenje1
<ivoks> penal!
<jasna_> kome?
<ivoks> fulao :/
<dodobas> jasna_: FLTK?
<jasna_> da
<drac0> chaky, zanimljivo
<dodobas> sto je FLTK
<drac0> chaky, ne kuzim kako je richard ispeglao hrpu bugova prije cm
<drac0> chaky, cm 2.3.3 je tak izasao a cyanogen kaze da imaju ispeglati hrpu bugova opet
<drac0> chaky, gv mi je super stabilan na 1113 cfs kernel, kamera radi, sve radi :)
<jasna_> FLTK framework za c++
<DominiCanes> drek
<DominiCanes> gol
<ivoks> :/
<DominiCanes> ma molim te
<chaky> drac0: evo meni kamera ne radi, ali kaze Benee da ce raditi s novijom verzijom kernela, navodno je *on* zaboravio nesto dodati :P
<jasna_> hehe
<jasna_> ok :)
<DominiCanes> likovi ko da igraju nogac
<chaky> drac0: i meni cm7 radi na 1113 :)
<chaky> drac0: Benee kaze da se moze slobodno dodati profil koji kaze kada je screen off, idi na 128
<Mmike> http://mmike.dyndns.org/~mario/plural.php
<Mmike> eto
<drac0> chaky, da eviollet axi fora
<Mmike> za mene i meni slicne
<drac0> chaky, to mi je radilo na defrost+ .37.2 kernelu
<ivoks> jasna_: ja nisam. nikad
<chaky> drac0: nisam jos probao
<drac0> coutts ne znam dal radi, nisam mjerio sa current widget couttsa
<drac0> al vjerujem da radi
<Mmike> sale, ispravno radi i za 11 i za 21 i uopce radi ispravno sve
<Mmike> i sad je i meni jasno valjda sto treba upisati gdje
<drac0> u biti najpametnije je za axi pratiti defrost+ kernel
<drac0> inace mi se coutts pokazao kao vrlo dobar i stabilan
<drac0> chaky, jel ti radi ledica fotica i ledice opcenito na cm rc2
<drac0> vidim da ekipa nailazi na hrpu bugova
<chaky> drac0: mislis na LED za bljeskalicu?
<chaky> ova LEDica za dojavu sms-a, poziva itd. radi bez problema. A radi mi i bljeskalica
<ivoks> zasto je sandrocka iskljucio?
<sale> Mmike: jos si tu? :-)
<sale> zar nismo prosli sve moguce kombinacije
<Mmike> nismo!
<Mmike> tj, sad jesmo! :)
<drac0> chaky, ok znaci sve radi :)
<drac0> nekima ne radi
<chaky> e jebiga
<drac0> zbilja je randomly
<drac0> hrpa toga
<chaky> prvi boot nakon flesanja iznad RC1 je trajao 15 min :)
<SilverSpace> oj drac0 
<ivoks> borba
<ivoks> teska borba
<drac0> chaky, :)
<ivoks> ovo je za jedne i druge biti ili ne biti
<drac0> oy SilverSpace
<chaky> idem ca, see ya ppl
<drac0> chaky, ciao ragazzi
<SilverSpace> drac0: kaj opet rootas
<drac0> i have no idea :)
<drac0> SilverSpace, to mi je trenutna zanimacija
<drac0> rootao sam odavno :P
<drac0> chaky i ja samo trazimo pravi kernel :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> aha ko ce prije ciglu napraviti 
<jelly-home> iPhone 4 izgleda cist ok, osim sto je staklen
<drac0> prije ce tvoj stock postat cigla nego moja root kucka :)
<drac0> jelly-home, da da samo ga nagovaraj bude jos i to kupio uz ipad 2
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: yep
<SilverSpace> drac0: ma kaj ti znas
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0> :)
<SilverSpace> iPhone 5 bude zakon samo treba cekati :)
<drac0> lol izjava mjeseca
<Mmike> kako maknuti neki servis da se pokrece pri bootu?
<Mmike> a konvertiran je u upstart?
<Mmike> isto koristim update-rc.d?
<Mmike> ili?
<ivoks> zakomentiras liniju
<ivoks> koja pocinje sa 'start on...'
<Mmike> znaci, update-rc.d vise ne radi?
<Mmike> Promjene učinjene u dokumentu tijekom posljednje 1 minute će biti zauvijek izgubljene.
<Mmike> Jel' to ok?
<Mmike> Ali bi trebalo: tijekom poslijednjih 21nu minutu? right?
<jelly-home> 1 i 21 je isto.
<sale> Mmike: nope, 21ne minute
<sale> Mmike: dvadeset-jedne minute
<jelly-home> posljednjih 5 ili 11 minuta
<jelly-home> Mmike: s/tijekom posljednje/u zadnje/
<ivoks> poslijednja dvadesetijedna minuta
<jelly-home> a i pasiv nije baš u duhu rvackog
<ivoks> :(
<drac0> oneiric ocelot
<drac0> wtf
<ivoks> kako im mi pustimo da se vrade u igru :(
<Mmike> Sve sto ste napravili u zadnjih 10 minuta bit ce unisteno. Sve sto ste napravili u zadnjih 21 minutu bit ce izgubljeno. 
<jelly-home> AIEEEEE
<Mmike> ok, that's that for today
<jelly-home> Mmike: zadnjih 21 minut_a_ 
<jelly-home> genitiv je to, a ne akuzativ
<sale> Mmike: 'Sve sto ste napravili u *prethodnoj* 21 *minuti* bit ce izgubljeno'
<Mmike> A-ha!
<Mmike> sale, valjda u 'prethodnih' 21 minuta?
<jelly-home> jok dobro je reko ;-)
<ivoks> prethodnu!
<ivoks> minutu
<Mmike> Ma cek
<sale> Mmike: nope, stavi umjesto 21 '1' pa reci naglas :-)
<ivoks> 21 i 1 su isto
<ivoks> jednina
<sale> tocno
<jelly-home> 1, 21, 31 je jednina
<Mmike> 'Sve sto ste napravili u zadnjih pola sata je bilo uzalud'
<Mmike> Right?
<sale> :-)
<ivoks> previse gledas TV na kojem novinari nemaju pojma
<Mmike> Sve sto ste napravili u zadnjih trideset minuta bilo je uzalud.
<Mmike> Right?
<jelly-home> Mmike: to onak, zaokruženo? :-)
<Mmike> Sve sto ste napravili u zadnjih 20 minuta bilo je uzalud
<Mmike> jelly, pa da ;)
<sale> Mmike: stavi 'needs review' i vozi dalje. Pregorit ces :-)
<jelly-home> Sve što ste napravili u zadnjoj 21 minuti, uključujući prijevode ove aplikacije, biti će izgubljeno!
<sale> jelly-home: *bit* ce, i se izbacuje ako iduca rijec pocinje sa 'ć' :-)
<Mmike> ma
<ivoks> odustaje :)
<sale> ivoks: /kick mmike i mirni smo :-)
<jelly-home> sale: u načelu da, ali ovdje se ne bi složio
<Mmike> "u zadnjoj 21 minuti" ne moze biti ispravno
<jelly-home> dvadeset jednoj
<ivoks> dvadesetijednoj
<ivoks> to je jedna rijec
<jelly-home> s/ /i/ 
<sale> yup, nema 'i' izmedu 'dvadeset'_'jednoj'
<jelly-home> petstotinačetrdesetitri dinara i nula para
<Mmike> jednoj, drugoj, trecoj, cetvrtoj... dvadesetjednoj, sve 5
<Mmike> al
<jelly-home> u zadnjih 2 minute
<jelly-home> zadnje?
<sale> zadnje
<jelly-home> jebatga, meni i jedno i drugo zvuči ok
<ivoks> zadnje
<ivoks> zadnje dvije
<ivoks> zadnjih dvije nikako nije dobro
<ivoks> al tako kazu na TV-u
<ivoks> i ljudima udje u uho
<jelly-home> i uđe u gramatiku
<ivoks> kuzis ti suca
<ivoks> ovaj padne kraj njega
<ivoks> kraj njega
<ivoks> a ovaj gleda glavnog suca
<ivoks> kao, sta da napravi
<Mmike> 'u zadnje dvije minute zabili su 22 gola'
<Mmike> to je ispravno
<ivoks> da
<Mmike> 'u zadnjih 5 minuta ...'
<Mmike> i to je ispravno
<Mmike> u zadnjoj dvadesetjednoj minuti
<Mmike> kak je to ispravno?
<ivoks> dvadesetijednoj
<ivoks> jer se gleda zadnja znamenka
<ivoks> sto je jedan u ovom slucaju
<ivoks> banham je zvjer
<Mmike> 'u zadnju dvadesetjednu minutu'
<ivoks> i ti fali
<ivoks> stavi i pa ce ti imati smisla
<Mmike> jest, dvadesetijednoj
<Mmike> ali ne dvadesetijednu
<jelly-home> u jednoj minuti si falija ceo fudbal
<jelly-home> u dvije minute si falija dva fudbala
<jelly-home> u 5 minuta, bolje da ne pričamo
<Mmike> Daklem: U posljednju jednu, dvadesetjednu, tridesedjetnu
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> 11 ne ulazi jer za 11 imamo rijec, a ne spajamo vise rijeci
<jelly-home> Mmike: da, ali ovdje nemaš u+akuzativ nego u+lokativ
<jelly-home> nisi ubacio u jednu rupu, nego si odbacio sve izmjene obavljene u jednoj minuti
<Mmike> jelly-home, mislim da ne
<Mmike> ovako
<Mmike> Promjene ucinjene u zadnjoj dvadesetijednoj minuti biti ce izgubljene.
<jelly-home> ok
<jelly-home> (modulo pasiv ;-)
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> odustajem za danas :)
<DominiCanes> pa kaj je ovaj ubuntu lud al kaj
<jelly-home> sad cem uljetit i uciniti sve tvoje izmjene izgubljenima
<DominiCanes> zakaj ne mozes imat avi i sub file na isto ime
<Mmike> Promjene učinjene u dokumentu u posljednju 21 minutu bit će zauvijek izgubljene.
<DominiCanes> o cem  ti to
<jelly-home> evo ga opet sa akuzativom
<jelly-home> malo prije si imao ok konstrukciju
<Mmike> sto tako: ...u posljednje 22 minute....; ... u posljednjih 35 minuta.... ; u posljednjih 20 minuta
<Mmike> cek, jelly
<DominiCanes> ok hvala kaj se obazirete
<Mmike> U "posljednju dvadesetjednu minutu", a ne u "posljednjoj dvadesetjednoj minuti"?
<jelly-home> u "posljednjoj dvadesetjednoj minuti" <- dobro
<DominiCanes> u poslednojoj minuti
<jelly-home> ma sekundi
<DominiCanes> kaj ubuntu ne prihvaca dva razlicita file-a.....avi i sub na isto ime
<Mmike> DominiCanes, mario.avi i mario.sub su dva razlicita filea. ne kuzim sto mislis pod 'ne prihvaca'?
<ivoks> joj da zabiju...
<DominiCanes> ma stavim na usb film.avi i film.sub i ne ide
<jelly-home> DominiCanes: kako "stavljas"
<DominiCanes> copy paste
<Mmike> kaj znaci 'ne ide'?
<Mmike> di ne ide?
<DominiCanes> na usb
<jelly-home> DominiCanes: a nautilusu?
<jelly-home> s/a/u/
<jelly-home> DominiCanes: koju gresku javi?
<DominiCanes> eazy eazy.....nautilus?
<ivoks> gol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<jelly-home> nautilus ... Gnome file browser
<ivoks> HAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAA
<ivoks> GOLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<DominiCanes> gooooolllll
<ivoks> 5:5!!!!
<ivoks> 5 sekundi prije kraja
<DominiCanes> 5 sekunda do kraja
<ivoks> sekundi!
<DominiCanes> lol
<jelly-home> gol u zadnjih 5 sekundi
<DominiCanes> samo sam htio cut
<jelly-home> ivoks: pazi sad kad promjene budu izgubljene
<Mmike> DominiCanes, ne mozes kopirati na usb?
<ivoks> ako im ne poniste
<ivoks> nece :)
<Mmike> u posljednju 21 minutu 
<jelly-home> NE
<Mmike> jelly nije 'posljednjoj' 
<DominiCanes> al je jos nesto cudno
<jelly-home> Mmike: je.
<Mmike> bilo bi: u posljednjoj dvadesetiprvoj minuti
<jelly-home> Mmike: to je ok
<Mmike> ali to je ta jedna minuta, dvadesetprva
<jelly-home> da.
<DominiCanes> kad stavim ta usb na win7  masinu....uopce nema avija nit suba
<Mmike> DominiCanes, dal' ti je usb formatiran kao ext3/4 ili kao nfts?
<Mmike> ili kao vfat?
<DominiCanes> nemam pojma
<Mmike> eh, doznaj :)
<Mmike> mount
<DominiCanes> kaj je to file sistem
<jelly-home> struktura zapisa na disku u koju idu folderi i datoteke
<DominiCanes> kaj je to filesystem type 
<jelly-home> ima razlicitih vrsta filesystema
<DominiCanes> msdos
<DominiCanes> terminal i mount ili kaj
<ivoks> za 5:5, 5 sekundi prije kraja
<ivoks> nemozes vjerovat
<ivoks> sad treba pobijediti
<ivoks> i onda i ubiti u zagrebu
<jelly-home> DominiCanes: mount u terminalu nakoon sto spojis i imas otvoren usb disk, da
<DominiCanes> vfat
<jelly-home> kad pustis da se kopiraju datoteke, moras na pristojan nacin otkaciti usb disk, ne smijes ga samo cupnut
<DominiCanes> damn
<DominiCanes> ja sam ga cupao uvijek
<DominiCanes> hmmm
<DominiCanes> koja recenica
<jelly-home> inace postoji mogucnost da kopiranje uopce nije zavrsilo do kraja
<Mmike> jelly: u zadnji dvadesetijedan krug nije bilo pretjecanja.
<jelly-home> Mmike: u zadnjem dvadesetijenom krugu.
<ivoks> drama
<ivoks> drama!
<SilverSpace> sok
<ivoks> hvala bogu za tv.iskon.hr, pa mogu telku gledat bilo gdje :)
<SilverSpace> na cem gledas
<jelly-home> ivoks: hm, idem te copypasteat na internu listu ;-)
<Mmike> fakat!iskon tv.
<DominiCanes> ne ide
<ivoks> jelly-home: cek da parafraziram
<SilverSpace> pod hitno telefoni moraju dobiti projektor :)
<ivoks> hvala bogu za tv.iskon.hr, pa mogu telku gledat bilo gdje :) samo kaj su me zajebali jer ne mogu gledat na VIP-u
<jelly-home> ivoks: djubrad.  Al stavi proxy na CARNet ;-)
<DominiCanes> kad imam na disku radi al kad idem stavit na usb izbaci da ne mogu jer vec postoji to ime
<Mmike> jelly, U zadnjih dvadesetijedan krugova nije bilo pretjecanja :)
<ivoks> lol
<Mmike> eto sam zagadio i njuze
<ivoks> u zadnjem dvadestetijednom krugu nije bilo pretjecanja
<jelly-home> a koji ste kufer gledali, Indy500?!
<ivoks> ne, to bi bila formula 1
<ivoks> tamo se ne preticu
<SilverSpace> koji lijep stadion ima Å¡ahtar
<jelly-home> u formuli jedan se nemre desit da prodje 1/3 utrke bez pretjecanja
<Mmike> dva lektora mi kazu 'u zadnji dvadesetijedan krug' dok mi treci kaze moze tako, moze i 'u zadnjem dvadesetijednom krugu'
<Mmike> sad se oni svadjaju :)
<jelly-home> ova prva dva su idijoti
<jelly-home> i/ili idijotice
<ivoks> fakat
<ivoks> pa kak uopce razmisljaju o tome
<jelly-home> nabijem ih u zadnji dvadesetijedan krug
<ivoks> u zadnji dvadesetijedan krug nije bilo pretjecanja
<ivoks> ah... sad mi je jasno zasto novine lice na to na sto lice
<ivoks> ovi koji tvrde da je 'u zadnji dvadesetijedan krug nije bilo pretjecanja' su ziher hercegovci
<ivoks> pa brkaju gutanje slova s gramatikom
<jelly-home> Mmike: kuzis, kad ih nabijes u zadnji krug, onda ih boli krug, ali kad ih nabijes u zadnjem krugu, to je samo lokacija gdje si ih nabio, a nije specificarno sto ih boli
<Mmike> jasno, nije 'u zadnju minutu' nego u 'zadnjoj minuti'
<jelly-home> \o/
<DominiCanes> danas smo u akciji
<SilverSpace> i olimpija izborila produzetak
<ivoks> ajmo po pobjedu!
<Mmike> oso sam
<Mmike> hvala svima na strpljenju
<SilverSpace> na 21 minuti
<ivoks> udji jebemti
<ivoks> odbij se
<ivoks> krump neki
<ivoks> bilo sta
<ivoks> STA NISU SUDILI!?
<SilverSpace> jaoo
<ivoks> umrijet ce svi skupa na tom ledu
<ivoks> ah
<SilverSpace> zavrsila sezona
<jelly-home> sudden death mod u produzecima?
<ivoks> nema veze
<ivoks> igrali su
<ivoks> tesko je i protiv sudaca i protiv kaca
<SilverSpace> yep
<jelly-home> ako sam dobro shvatio ovih 15 minuta sto sam gledao, malo podmetanja stapa pod noge se oprasta?
<ivoks> ako si austrijanac, da
<ivoks> nema veze, slijedece zime pocinje nova sezona
<ivoks> a ja ima msezonsku :D
<sale> ivoks: s/slijedece/sljedece
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DDpKx4w_NIc
<sale> slijedeci Ivanu, stupio sam na pseci drek
<sale> sljedeci vikend idem na more
<sale> grammar nazi day
<Mmike> ;)
<Mmike> dvajsjenom :)
<sale> :-)
<Mmike> 'duplo manje'
<Mmike> to nema smisla, right?
<sale> right
<sale> upola manje
<sale> dvostruko vise
<Mmike> upola, tako je
<Mmike> thnx
<dodobas> crap
<jelly-home> duplo manje ima smisla!
<jelly-home> ak svi znaju sto to treba znaciti bez da im objasnjavas, onda ima smisla 
<jelly-home> al kolokvijalni izrazi nisu bas za prijevode softvera
<SilverSpace> olipija jos igra
<SilverSpace> ivoks: http://is.gd/pxwzHO
<sale> trebam uploadati nekoliko datoteka na server (upload kroz wiki). Apache nema write privilegije nad direktorijem 'public', gdje se inace spremaju datoteke uploadane na taj nacin. Nek' netko pogleda, thx
<sale> ivoks: ^^
<budz0r> sale: bacam oko
<budz0r> sale: nemrem nis, nemam root-a :(
<sale> budz0r: aha, vjerojatno zbog prebacivanja na drugi server
<budz0r> je
<budz0r> sale: a sto bi htio uploadat?
<budz0r> kakav sadrzaj?
<budz0r> mozda taj sadrzaj nije dozvoljeno uploadat
<sale> dvije slike za jedan clanak
<sale> moze se uploadati
<sale> mislim, inace :-)
<budz0r> jesu li svg?
<budz0r> a ha
<sale> png
<sale> par KB, nista posebno
<budz0r> nema veze koliko je veliko
<budz0r> bitna je ekstenzij
<budz0r> ektenzija
<budz0r> zato ni ne mozes uploadat jel je png
<budz0r> trenutno je dozvoljen samo svg
<sale> budz0r: velicina ima veze, file max upload size je 2 MB
<sale> Maksimalna veličina datoteke: 2 MB (datoteka na vašem računalu)
<sale> Dopušteni tipovi datoteka: png, gif, jpg, jpeg, svg. 
<budz0r> a ha
<budz0r> onda mu je ocito png, gif, jpg, i jpeg defaultno
<sale> budz0r: yup, bilo bi glupo da je omogucen samo svg
<budz0r> istina :)
<budz0r> znam di je problem, ali ne mogu nista bez ivoksa
<budz0r> on ima root-a
<budz0r> treba na images direktoriju promjenit permission
<sale> pretpostavio sam da Apache nema write privilegije
<budz0r> sale: dobro si pretpostavio :)
#ubuntu-hr 2011-03-09
<drj_cro> jutro
<MmikeNekud> Meloplat
<SilverSpace> MmikeNekud: kaj ti koristis na desire za navigaciju
<MmikeNekud> auru
<MmikeNekud> ako bas moram
<MmikeNekud> za po gradu je koma
<MmikeNekud> za van grada je ok
<MmikeNekud> isao u djurdjevac pred tjedan-dva
<SilverSpace> thx
<MmikeNekud> i zaokrenula me preko pitaj boga di
<MmikeNekud> al' imam onu staru krekanu drac0vu verziju
<MmikeNekud> tako da moguce da nova radi ok
<SilverSpace> ja na legend imamiGo
<SilverSpace> kaj nema nis korisnog
<ptlo> ja imam eksterni nuvi, radi ko vurica
<ptlo> (garmin)
<SilverSpace> da to i ja znam
<SilverSpace> :)
<MmikeNekud> jeps, eksterni gpsovi su mila majka za autonavigaciju
<MmikeNekud> ovo na mobitelu je ok
<SilverSpace> MmikeNekud: evo ja sad skinuo i stavio frendu igo motonav
<MmikeNekud> al' to je za legende, right?
<SilverSpace> ne to je za desire
<MmikeNekud> kul
<MmikeNekud> daj url :)
<SilverSpace> igo je za legend
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/eNeZxV
<SilverSpace> hr karta je unutra
<MmikeNekud> eh
<MmikeNekud> shareani ip imam, i netko vec downloada :(
<SilverSpace> http://www.fileserve.com/file/zaCbzfc.
<SilverSpace> MmikeNekud: sori krivi link
<MmikeNekud> koji, prvi ili drugi?
<SilverSpace> http://www.fileserve.com/file/zaCbzfc.
<MmikeNekud> to je krivi link?
<SilverSpace> http://www.fileserve.com/file/zaCbzfc
<SilverSpace> jel sad pravi
<SilverSpace> :)
<MmikeNekud> silverspace, ne kuzim te, 3 puta si mi dao krivi link, ili kaj? :)
<MmikeNekud> ok, da preformuliram: koji je pravi?
<MmikeNekud> ovaj sa fileserve? skidam, al' onaj s tockom na kraju
<MmikeNekud> asert.rar se zove file
<SilverSpace> da
<MmikeNekud> ok
<MmikeNekud> thnx :)
<SilverSpace> dole imas zeleni gumb
<MmikeNekud> silverspace, jel' imas kakve novosti o f1 prenosima?
<SilverSpace> ne 
<SilverSpace> mozda sale nesto zna :)
<SilverSpace> sale: :))
<SilverSpace> MmikeNekud: ee pas ti je orka
<MmikeNekud> SilverSpace, thnx :)
<MmikeNekud> SilverSpace, de mape nadjem?
<SilverSpace> karte
<MmikeNekud> a
<MmikeNekud> nutra su
<SilverSpace> da
<MmikeNekud> kul
<MmikeNekud> super
<MmikeNekud> thnx :)
<SilverSpace> ocu izvjestaj kak to radi :)
<SilverSpace> kaj mrzim kad stara skuha ovako rano rucak i jos se to se mora vruce jest 
<SilverSpace> a nisam gladan
<MmikeNekud> SilverSpace, budes, za vikend slozim sve
<MmikeNekud> odo pojest nesto
<MmikeNekud> brb
<tparcina> SilverSpace: Da li si koristio Navit?
<SilverSpace> tparcina: ne, ne koristim te navigacije to me frend trazio za desire koji ne ide nikud uz zg 
<SilverSpace> popizdim na to koji ce mu kujac za zg
<ivoks> meni je aura bas ok
<ivoks> koristio sam ju po zagrebu, sloveniji, italiji, svicarskoj, austriji
<ivoks> nisam imao nikakvih problema
<MmikeNekud> pa dovede te na odrediste, da
<MmikeNekud> al' ruta koju bira, eh
<SilverSpace> u subotu malo u maksimir sa biciklom
<obruT> SilverSpace: odi s nama biciklom do Kalnika
<obruT> samo jos nismo dogovorili hocemo li preko sljemena ili zaobici sljeme
<MmikeNekud> manijaci
<SilverSpace> obruT: nemam konde jos za to
<SilverSpace> prebrzi ste mi :)
<obruT> nemamo ni mi :) bice to voznja prezivljavanja :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> tek je pocetak sezone, prva voznja, idemo na Kalnik i vec se nesto razmislja da idemo prek Sljemena, crknut cemo samo tako :)
<SilverSpace> tko prezivi pricat ce :)
<SilverSpace> kud preko sljemena
<SilverSpace> kalnik je kž
<obruT> a sjecam se proslogodisnje voznje na Kalnik, bili smo ukondicionirani, nismo isli preko Sljemena, al smo crkli na zadnjem usponu prema starom gradu :)
<obruT> preko Sljemena da zacinimo voznju :)
<obruT> ta zadnja strmina je fakat opaka, zakuco sam puls preko 200
<SilverSpace> zagorskom stranom
<obruT> skoro umro
<SilverSpace> prenaporno mi to 
<SilverSpace> moram i doktora prije obaviti nek se upustim u takve avanture
<SilverSpace> prehlada me ubila ove zime
<SilverSpace> obruT: bas na sljeme ili preko laza
<obruT> ako cemo ici na sljeme onda bas na sljeme, inace idemo starom varazdinskom do jednog trenutka kad se odvajamo desno
<SilverSpace> ja jucer sjeo na bike i odem sa slabo napumpanim gumama na inu da napumpam i sjebem se malo natuko koljeno 
<SilverSpace> prva voznja pa pad
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> onaj mali rubnik izmedu trave i staze me sjebo zato kaj je bila slabo napumpana guma
<SilverSpace> uso na koso na njega
 * MmikeNekud radi na svom strarom Thnikpadu R61
<obruT> e jebiga :)
<MmikeNekud> kako to govno ima dobru tipkovnicu
<MmikeNekud> a to je jedna od losijih thinkpad tipkovnica
<SilverSpace> kak bi reko frend nadam se da sam svoju kvotu ispunio za ovu godinu :)
<SilverSpace> preko sljemena ima cca 90km u jednom smjeru
<SilverSpace> mislim da bi jaja ostavio na zicu :)
<jelly> hm, taman sam odlucio uzeti desktop kantu, kad vidim da T510 an njuskalu ide za 5-7kkn
<MmikeNekud> jelly, s desktopom je super sto mozes ispeci graficku kad ti crkne :)
<MmikeNekud> Zadnji 21 put sam to tako napravio :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> Moji zadnji 1 Thinkpad nije imao tih problema
<MmikeNekud> thinkpadi su super
<MmikeNekud> presuper
<MmikeNekud> i zadnji prvi i dvajstjednnni
<SilverSpace> 11.10 Oneiric Ocelot
<darkwood> hmm, primjetio sam verzija ubuntua se numerira po datumima?
<darkwood> prvo ide mjesec pa onda dan*
<SilverSpace> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/646
<SilverSpace> prvo godina pa mijesec
<darkwood> aha, tako vec pametno :D
<darkwood> mislio sam da ide, dan pa mijesec :D
<ptlo_> je, lako shuttleworthu sada, nakon 2000, to raditi
<ptlo_> da ga vidim da je poceo sa 99 i onda prebacio na 1 :)
<ptlo_> svi bi mu se smijali zbog Y2K buga :)
<ptlo_> to ce biti ubuntuu problem za 88 godina
<ptlo_> opet ce prebaciti
<darkwood> lol :D
<hbogner> pozdrav
<ivoks> budz0r: kak nemas root?
<ivoks> sale: gdje je taj direktorij?
<ivoks> nema tamo nikakvog publica
<sale> ivoks: ovdje se uploadaju slike - http://ubuntu-hr.org/wiki/images/3/3a/Programi.png
<darkwood> ima tko iskustva sa rootanjem htc-a ?
<ivoks> sale: dobro, i taj direktorij je rw za apache
<sale> ivoks: http://ubuntu-hr.org/wiki/Posebno:Postavi_datoteku
<sale> kod uploada png slike: Server ne može pisati u direktorij za postavljanje (public). 
<sale> ownership mozda?
<ivoks> ne, u images je sve od www-data
<budz0r> oj
<budz0r> ivoks: pa pokusam sam se jucer sudoat i nisam mogao
<sale> ivoks: os tailat logove dok ja pokusavam uploadati? Nesto je ocito strgano :-)
<ivoks> ok, sad ce raditi
<ivoks> samo da instaliram image magick :)
<sale> sljaka
<sale> thx, sto je bilo?
<ivoks> ocito i images mora imati rw za apachea
<ivoks> al to se nije mijenjalo... to onda nije ni prije radilo
<ivoks> budz0r: u admin si grupi, mora raditi
<budz0r> ivoks: sad radi
<ivoks> zanimljivo
<budz0r> jucer nije majke mi :)
<ivoks> da, vidim u logovima da nije
<sale> ivoks: na pretproslom serveru, onom koji je sporij od mog mobitela, je radilo :-)
<ivoks> dobro, to je bilo davno :)
<sale> i gore je bio prastari ubuntu :-)
<ivoks> http://ubuntu-hr.org/wiki/Datoteka:Kornatitour.jpg
<ivoks> koja fotka, ha
<sale> pazi metadata ispod :-)
<sale> sve cita mediawiki
<ivoks> pa da
<ivoks> to cita imagemagick :)
<sale> MmikeNekud: trazio si, dobio si :-) http://ubuntu-hr.org/wiki/Testiranje_prijevoda
<MmikeNekud> drwxr-xr-x 23 ivoks   ivoks   4096 2010-07-28 09:16 images
<MmikeNekud> e, i dodobas je vlasnik hrpe fajlova tamo :)
<SilverSpace> cak nisam zaboravio pass za wiki :)
<MmikeNekud> budz0r, ja sam te jutros dodao u sudoere, javio sam ti na ircu, shodno novim obicajima :)
<budz0r> MmikeNekud: je je videl sam
<dodobas> MmikeNekud: que?
<ivoks> drwxr-xr-x 23 www-data www-data 4096 2010-07-28 09:16 images/
<ivoks> MmikeNekud: ne znam kaj brijes
<ivoks> ^
<ivoks> a tko bi trebao biti vlasnik datoteka?
<ivoks> bitno je samo da nije www-data :)
<MmikeNekud> ivoks: pa, sad si promijenio :)
<ivoks> promijenio sam prije 15ak minuta
<MmikeNekud> ili kad vec
<ivoks> 16:30 < ivoks> ocito i images mora imati rw za apachea
<SilverSpace> sale: evo dodao sam link da glavnu stranicu
<MmikeNekud> budz0r, zato nije radilo 
<MmikeNekud> -rw-r--r--  1 dodobas  root      10828 2008-02-16 16:32 ubuntu-hr-wiki.png.OLD
<MmikeNekud> -rw-r--r--  1 ivoks    ivoks     13307 2010-03-25 16:50 UPGRADE
<MmikeNekud> zakaj ja nisam vlasnik niti jednog fajla tamo?
<ivoks> jer nisi nista radio?
<ivoks> Letang, Prpic, Kinasewich i Banham su sigurni, a navijači odavno pale svijeće da im se pridruži i Robert Kristan.
<ivoks> vidis, kinasewich nije htio potpisati ugovor
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> trazio je obecanje da ce momcad biti pojacana
<ivoks> ne kuzim ovu recenicu:
<ivoks> Rendulić je dokazao da je mangupčina, i u igračkom i u karakternom smislu
<SilverSpace> da mali je fakat dobar
<SilverSpace> di to citas
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/-ako-ispadnes-vec-u-prvom-krugu--nesto-moras-promijeniti-/930452/
<SilverSpace> etvrtak od 18:00 do 19:30 sati organizira druženje i klizanje Medvjeda i navijača u Domu sportova.
<SilverSpace> č
<ivoks> super
<ivoks> mozda mi dodje dres do tad :)
<SilverSpace> hm 
<SilverSpace> moru ircat 
<SilverSpace> a nece mi otvarati ni jednu stranicu
<SilverSpace> kk
<SilverSpace> kaj je to sad
<SilverSpace> ma da
<sale> koga da zagnjavim da promijeni "IRC" link u zaglavlju foruma? :-)
<sale> ovaj trenutni ne funkcionira
<sale> trebalo bi staviti http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=ubuntu-hr
<SilverSpace> irc radi
<SilverSpace> surfat ne mogu
<sale> SilverSpace: jesi li siguran da ti IRC radi? Ponavljas se :-P
<ptlo_> SilverSpace, jesi mozda na metronetu?
<ptlo_> ja jesam, DNSovi su im rikli
<ptlo_> odnosno, DNS promet opcenito im je riknuo, nit do googlovih 4.4.4.4 ne mogu
<sale> ptlo_: mislim da nije 4.4.4.4, nego 8.8.8.8 i 8.8.4.4
<ptlo_> aaa vidis
<ptlo_> istina
<ptlo_> promet do 8.8.8.8 mi radi
<sale> eto :-)
<ptlo_> e sad mi je skroz crklo
 * MmikeMRMA je doma
<SilverSpace_> Hm ne radi metronet
<Mmike> kak' da 3 lajne spojim u jednu?
<Mmike> tj
<Mmike> imam wp-config.php file, unutra imam DB_NAME, DB_USER, DB_PASS
<Mmike> mogu reci: grep -E 'DB_NAME|DB_USER|DB_PASS' wp-config
<Mmike> i dobijem 3 reda
<Mmike> kak' da ih turnem u jedan?
<SilverSpace_> Definitivno riknuo metronet ni net ni telefona
<Antonio_> bok
<Antonio_> moze li mi tko reci zasto ne zeli 11.4 instalirati preko pendrivea?
<Antonio_> ne ocitava mi uopce .iso na desktopu
<MmikeMetronet> Tja
<MmikeMetronet> Tja, meni radi :)
<Antonio_> :O
<Antonio_> -.-
<Antonio_> .D
<Antonio_> imas ideju sto napraviti?
<SilverSpace_> Fuck ne mogu ih ni dobiti
<SilverSpace_> Neki kvar kod neuspjeha
<SilverSpace_> Metroneta
<MmikeMetronet> silver
<MmikeMetronet> lokaliziran je problem, rekao bih
<MmikeMetronet> antonio: nisam siguran sto znaci 'preko pendrivea'
<SilverSpace_> Mmike: i u samoboru ne radi
<Antonio_> MmikeMetronet, preko pendrive installera za USB
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ovo je stroj moj neki u svetoj klari
<Mmike> koji je nametronetu
<Mmike> Antonio_, correct me if i'm wrong, al... ti zelis staviti .iso image na USB stick, bootati komp s tog USBa i instalirati?
<Antonio_> ne, .iso je na desktopu, zelim ga instalirati na USB :9
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> da imas liveusb na sticku?
<Mmike> pa da mosh doc negdje i butat svoj ubuntu sa sticka?
<Antonio_> nemam, to i zelim napraviti :)
<sale> Mmike: mislim da ga zanima kako .iso image raspakirati na stick :-)
<Antonio_> pa da :)
<Antonio_> radio sam to preko Pendrivea 
<sale> Antonio_: imas Startup disk creator u Ubuntuu
<Antonio_> iliti universal image installer :)
<Antonio_> e problem je sto nemam uz sebe nijednu masinu s linuxom :(
<Antonio_> pa sam si sad skinuo par distri, pa da si slozim :)
<Antonio_> mozda je problem sto se radi o 11.4 alfa 3?
<sale> mislim da mozes snimiti iso na CD, bootati Ubuntu u live modu i onda pokrenuti Startup disk creator
<sale> Antonio_: pogledaj i unetbootin alat
<sale> imas ga i za windoze
<SilverSpace_> Mmike: kvar je definitivno jer javili su se i drugi na twitteru 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jeps, lokaliziran, velim, meni radi
<Mmike> sale, unetbootin mu nece napraviti livecd na koji moze storeati svoje podatke
<Mmike> ili hoce?
<SilverSpace_> Mmike: evo sad u susjednoj zgradi frend javlja da kod njega radi
<sale> Mmike: unetbootin ce mu stvoriti bootabilni usb stick :-)
<ivoks> e sale 
<ivoks> uzas!
<Antonio_> pa stoga moram pendriveom, tako da mi moze storati podatke koje napravim u linuxu
<Neuromanc> e ljudi...
<Neuromanc> zna netko o vodafone homeboxu...
<Neuromanc> vipovom
<Neuromanc> jel se može promijeniti njegova lokalna ip adresa?
<Neuromanc> u 192.168.77.1 recimo
<Neuromanc> default je 192.168.1.14
<Neuromanc> default je 192.168.1.1
<Neuromanc> err
<Neuromanc> metronet ti ima nekih dns problema
<SilverSpace_> Sad mi ni VIP ne radi
<SilverSpace_> Fala susjedu kaj sad
<ivoks> lopove
<SilverSpace_> :)
<Mmike> kad dropam neku bazu u mysqlu
<Mmike> dal' ostanu grantovi koje je user imao nad tom bazom?
<Mmike> pa kad ju rekreiram, vratim podatke, sve je 5?
<ivoks> da
 * Mmike makes a big phew :)
<ivoks> osim...
<ivoks> osim ako dropas 'mysql' bazu
<sale> :-)
<ivoks> grantovi za baze se postavljaju u mysql.user i mysql.db
<SilverSpace_> Ubit ću se bez interneta :)
<Neuromanc> :)
<Neuromanc> promjena ip adrese homeboxa
<Neuromanc> anybody?
<SilverSpace> vratio se internet
<Mmike> silverija
<Mmike> Neuromanc, sorry
<Mmike> ivoks, znam, al' reko, mozda, ako dropam bazu ovaj zabrije i obrise u db tablici kaj treba
<Mmike> al' eto
<Mmike> proslo bez muke
 * Mmike prebacuje 130 wordpressova sa jednog servera na drugi
<SilverSpace> opa RB rastura :)
<dodobas> SilverSpace: oce bit sta na ovim prostorima, na lokalnim TV?
<SilverSpace> mislim da nece
<dodobas> crap... mozda bosanci budu imali nesto
<sale> dodobas: blazicko je rekao da lokalne tv kuce izmisljaju gluposti i da bi Arena sport trebala potvrditi da je otkupila prava prijenosa za nasu regiju
<sale> arena je inace dostupna na maxtv-u
<dodobas> a da, ali nije u osnovnom paketu
<sale> znam, da
<sale> ma cijela situacija je zesci shit
<sale> interesa ima i to velikog
<sale> reklamni termini se mogu prodati i otplatiti licenca
<sale> vjerojatno se nitko ne usudi investirati na pocetku, ali lova bi im se vratila prije kraja sezone
<dodobas> pa e, indijske i turske sapunice se same otplacuju
<SilverSpace> ovi krivi bolid stavili SV http://www.formula1.com/news/headlines/2011/3/11802.html
<SilverSpace> ili mozda nisu
<SilverSpace> infiniti na nosu
<Mmike> a ne zna se jos za arenu nista?
<sale> Mmike: nope
<Mmike> ESPN America
<Mmike> ESPN Classic
<Mmike> Sport 1
<Mmike> Eurosport
<Mmike> Eurosport2
<Mmike> SportKlub Hrvatska
<Mmike> SportKlub +
<Mmike> Eto
<Mmike> to je ono sto sugavi amis nudi od sporta
<Mmike> tak' super internet, tak' jadna telka
<sale> nemam ni ja nista bolje kanale na Iskon.TV-u
<SilverSpace> ja bi jednu ovakvu http://hunnylander.files.wordpress.com/2011/01/mclaren-mechanic-bahrain-2010.jpg?w=667
<sale> de la rosa se vratio u McLaren :-)
<Mmike> sale, di/kako ti planiras gledati? 
<SilverSpace> http://f1.imgci.com/PICTURES/CMS/8900/8967.jpg
<sale> Mmike: if everything else fails, njemacki RTL :-)
<ivoks> ja imam samo DVB-T
<dodobas> damn, mislim da ni to nemam na shugavom maxtvu u osnovom paketu
<dodobas> a ovaj iskon internet tv... to moras biti iskon korisnik?
<sale> yup
 * ivoks si je kupio prvi mille uredjaj
<ivoks> err miele
<dodobas> a onaj hulu i slicni?
<sale> dodobas: ima jedan koji se placa. Cek da iskopam...
<ivoks> i to ovo: http://www.miele.hr/index.php?page=product&id=5426
<ivoks> :D
<sale> dodobas: http://www.filmon.com - imas BBC na kojemu je prejebeni prijenosi
<dodobas> sale: njih ponekad uhvatim, ali to nije pouzdano
<sale> gdje ih uhvatis?
<sale> satelit?
<dodobas> m
<dodobas> ma ne, naletim na stream, ali to nije pouzdano, stalno se mijenja 
<dodobas> zna pucati
<dodobas> recimo 3/10 puta uspijem
<hbogner> ajde napokon izasao SGU_02x11
<ivoks> mogao bi updejtat telefon
<ivoks> al nema nis novo :)
<Mmike> oooo
<Mmike> blj
<Mmike> jel' se vama raspada desire?
<Mmike> meni zadnji (jedini) poklopac nece kliknit vise kak' spada
<ivoks> raspada?
<Mmike> 'raspada'
<ivoks> ja sam zadnji poklopac potrgao
<ivoks> strgao sam onaj jedan ...ne znam kako bi to nazvao...
<ivoks> gore na vrhu
<ivoks> dva su
<ivoks> idem odmorit oci
<ivoks> i pogledat neki film :D
<sale> lol http://urlybits.com/2011/03/equality-ad-fail/
<Vlado9A3CY> hello world :)
<sale> Vlado9A3CY: ehlo
<Vlado9A3CY> i tebi sale :)
<drj_cro> vece
<darkwood> :D
<darkwood> vecer
#ubuntu-hr 2011-03-10
<drj_cro> jutro
<Neuromanc> jutro
<hbogner> pozdrav
<MmikeDOMA> blj
<hbogner> blj i tebi :)
<Neuromanc> lol
<MmikeDOMA> numerickio dio tastature mi ne radi
<MmikeDOMA> tj
<MmikeDOMA> cudno se jako ponasa
<MmikeDOMA> gnj
<Neuromanc> stisni numlock:)
<ivoks> wow
<ivoks> koliko aktivnosti na mailing listi :)
<ivoks> kako zeznuti neciji stroj, a da mu treba malo duze da skuzi gdje je problem?
<ivoks> pod zeznuti mislim, malo se poigrati s adminom, ne unistiti podatke ili nesto
<ivoks> chmod 700 /
<ivoks> bash baca gresku kako ne moze uci u /home/user jer isti ne postoji
<ivoks> a postoji i permissoni su u redu :)
<SilverSpace> jutroo
<rob||> weee ... rijesio problem s keyem
<ivoks> danas je biti ili ne biti :)
<rob||> :))
<rob||> Plaćanje na PayPal u Hrvatskoj
<ivoks> win+shift+1
<ivoks> u unityu
<ivoks> mrak! :D
<dodobas> ivoks: sto to napravi?
<ivoks> otvori novi terminal
<ivoks> al potrebno je dodatno objasnjenje
<ivoks> win+X je otvaranje aplikacije koja se nalazi u tom izborniku
<ivoks> kako je terminal prvi, onda win+1 otvara terminal
<ivoks> e sad... ako je terminal vec otvoren, win+1 te baca na desktop na kojem je otvoren
<ivoks> a win+shift+1 otvara novi terminal, bez obzira ima li neki vec otvoren
<ivoks> ako ih imas vise otvorenih, win+1 ti daje izbornik na koji terminal se zelis prebaciti
<ivoks> fora je sto su neki shortcuti hardcoded
<ivoks> npr win+a je aplikacije
<ivoks> win+t je trash
<ivoks> win+f je home direktorij
<ivoks> win+w je expose plugin
<SilverSpace> ROBERT KRISTAN ostaje na vratima #Medvescak-a i iduce #EBEL sezone!!!!!
<SilverSpace> yes
<ivoks> WOHOOO!!!
<ivoks> ne mozes vjerovat
<ivoks> a lik je zrel za treceg ili cak drugog golmana u NHL-u
<SilverSpace> predobromu je izgleda zg
<ivoks> ma sumnjam da je to razlog
<ivoks> u ljubljanu ne moze
<ivoks> u jesenicama ce ga ubiti
<ivoks> a austrijanci ga vjerojatno ne zele
<dodobas> koje je najjaca liga u evropi? svadska?
<ivoks> ruska
<SilverSpace> ru fi sv
<ivoks> finci imaju isto par dobrih liga
<ivoks> ni njemacka nije za bacit :)
<ivoks> s kime cesi igraju?
<SilverSpace> finci su jaci od svecke lige
<SilverSpace> cesi zive na repki
<SilverSpace> liga im je tak tak 
<ivoks> covjek bi pomislio da su se skompali s nekim
<ivoks> ako im je liga zatvorena samo na cesku, onda sigurno nije nes
<ivoks> zamisli ligu u kojoj bi bili finci, cesi i rusi
<ivoks> opasna konkurencija NHL-u :)
<ivoks> ili barem AHL-u
 * ivoks ce upravo obrisati 513 LDAP unosa
<ivoks> :)
<jelly> http://www.tportal.hr/scitech/tehno/116056/Servis-PayPal-napokon-dostupan-u-Hrvatskoj.html
<SilverSpace> ivoks: ces ic u ledenu danas
<ivoks> SilverSpace: ne, imam razgovor prilici zivota
<ivoks> samo me to moze sprijeciti da odem u ledenu i eto, potrefilo se
<jelly> TL;DR: primanje novaca radi na Visa kartice, ukljucujuci Visa Electron (npr. PBZ devizni tekuci)
<dodobas> koje su obaveze prema drzavi na primljen novac
<hbogner> znaci radi na pbz tekucem?
<dodobas> hbogner: ne... devizni debitni
<hbogner> pardon, pbz ziro, on je visa electron
<hbogner> interesira me jel s tim radi?
<ivoks> pa sad ti je rekao :)
<hbogner> ma neki su mi maloprije rekli da ne, pa provjeravam dodatno
<ptlo> visa i visa electron nisu ista stvar
<hbogner> da, to znam
<ptlo> a u novinskom tekstu ne pise eksplicitno
<ptlo> tj nisam siguran da vjerujem novinaru
<hbogner> zato i pitam :D
<Neuromanc> ivoks google razgovor?
<ptlo> ne, gradnja autoceste :)
<ptlo> to je profitabilnije
<ptlo> a manje moras radit' :)
<hbogner> u libiji :D
<ptlo> ne, u hrvatskoj :)
<ptlo> u libiji bi mozda morao radit' :)
<Neuromanc> izgradis jedan zahod i imas godisnju placu i troskove
<ivoks> Neuromanc: vrlo slicno
<Neuromanc> facebook
<ptlo> duckduckgo
<Neuromanc> duckduck je mala firmica?
<Neuromanc> ili su se namnozile guskice u medjuvremenu?
<dodobas> http://dodododogo.com/ :D
<ptlo> :)
<dodobas> ovo mi je bolje :D
<hbogner> dodobas, priznaj imas svoje ruke u dodododogo :D
<dodobas> nemam... zbilja
<jelly> ptlo: meni radi na pbz deviznom tekucem
<ptlo> jelly: kaj ti radi, uplata od paypala prema tebi?
<ptlo> jelly: ili je to samo tldr? :
<jelly> radilo je ukljucivanje te funkcionalnosti, sad jos trazim nekoga ko ce mi dat novaca 
<jelly> ptlo: os kupit ciglu
<dodobas> a koje su obaveze prema drzavi na primljen novac
<ptlo> jelly :)
<ptlo> dodobas, izdas racun kome god da si prodao sta god preko paypala, i platis porez
<ptlo> ako imas biznis
<jelly> dodobas: pa, ak imas >1 izvor prihoda trebas prijavit porez kao svaki posten gradjanin
<ptlo> ako je osobno, ne brines se
<dodobas> ptlo: ja sam privatna osoba...
<ptlo> dodobas, pa onda ne smijes poslovati u hrvatskoj
<ptlo> odnosno, mozes imati autorske ugovore :)
<dodobas> ptlo: pa mogu preko autorskih...
<ptlo> well
<ptlo> opet
<ptlo> imas ugovor
<ptlo> platis porez
<ptlo> svejedno je jel to preko paypala ili keshom
<dodobas> ako je uguvor autorski... opet isti porez... :)
<ptlo> paypal je samo nacin za obavljanje transakcija
<ptlo> nema ti on veze s porezom
<SilverSpace> ivoks: :) Imao sam mnogo ponuda, neke iz EBEL lige, poput RB Salzburga i Vienne Capitalsa, ali ostao sam u Medveščaku jer s njim želim osvojiti EBEL ligu.
<SilverSpace> koji car
<ivoks> :)
<SilverSpace> do 2013
<SilverSpace> e sad kaj im to znaci
<SilverSpace> godinu ili dvije
<SilverSpace> vjerojatno godinu
<eke777> pozdrav svima!
<eke777> Imam pitanje u vezi jednog win programa 
<eke777> Uredno sam ga instalirao na Wine i program radi odlično
<eke777> jedno je problem sa spremanjem. "Save" gumb je siv, disejblan
<eke777> možda problem sa nekim dozvolama?
<SilverSpace> eke777: google
<SilverSpace> potpisao na dvije godine 
<SilverSpace> super 
<ivoks> eto, gotov ulaz u garazu u varsavskoj
<ivoks> konacno
<ivoks> sad cu imati gdje i parkirati kad odem u grad
<obruT> u grad s autom ?!?
<ivoks> da
<SilverSpace> puno buke ni za sta
<SilverSpace> zelena mafija
<ivoks> bas
<ivoks> sta fali ovome?
<ivoks> nis
<ivoks> i centar koji ce napraviti, super
<ivoks> umjesto stakornjaka imat cemo novu zgradu
 * obruT bi zabranio ulazak auta u centar grada
<Neuromanc> hm, nesto sam propustio:)
<Neuromanc> no uglavnom ja sam da se cijeli centar srusi i izgradi nanovo sa strukturnim kabliranjem
<obruT> prosirio pjesacku zonu, sredio biciklisticke staze...
<Neuromanc> skidam sve svece kad se neki link dovlači u centru
<obruT> Neuromanc: slazem se ! optika do svakog stana ! :)
<Neuromanc> turbo redundantna:)
<hbogner> ja imam optiku u zgradi al jos nista od toga
<ivoks> obruT: ja bi postavio half pipe u centar grada, ali svjestan sam da nisam sam u tom gradu :)
<ivoks> zamisli da Bogoviceva ovako izgleda:
<ivoks> http://www.freestyleterrain.com/new_tps/pics/pipes/olympic_half_pipe_wr.jpg
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e1Zoh2JC_XA
<domena> koja je dobra hosting kompanija za registraciju domena u hrvatskoj ?
<jelly> prodao sam ciglu frendu preko PayPala i radi
<jelly> virtualnu.
<Neuromanc> :)
<Neuromanc> super
<SilverSpace> lol jelly 
<Neuromanc> jesu ti naplatili 5 dolara naknade
<MmikeDOMA> domena, avalon!
<domena> hvala
<ivoks> hihi
<ivoks> kak je mark oprao gnome
<ivoks> sad ce poceti teze uvrede :)
<obruT> sta je reko za gnome ? nesto sto nismo znali ili ? :)
<ivoks> pa ono... da su neorganizirani
<ivoks> da ne prihvacaju druge ideje i samo teraju po svojem :)
<MmikeDOMA> :) a kaj je on ocekivao? :)
<MmikeDOMA> smijesno :)
<Neuromanc> kaj je jaca gnome programer:)?
<ivoks> al fakat, citam komentare od nekih gnome developera... i mislim si, jesu li svjesni svojeg postojanja
<ivoks> npr...
<ivoks> libappindicators su odbijeni jer nema programa koji ga koriste
<ivoks> onda developeri naprave patcheve za hrpu programa tako da ovi koriste libappindicators
<ivoks> no, i dalje se ne prihvaca libappindicators jer nisu u duhu gnome shella
<Neuromanc> :)))))))))
<ivoks> ok, zato su i predlozeni kao external library
<ivoks> i pazi sad
<ivoks> lik kaze kako imaju bugove s postojecim indikatorima, zbog kojeg ce za gnome shell napraviti novi pandan libappindicators
<ivoks> koji ce biti gotovo identican
<Neuromanc> :)))))))))))))))))))))))
<ivoks> i da je canonical kriv sto ce sad imati dvije kopije prakticki iste stvari
<ivoks> naravno, dodaje da ce njihova biti kvalitetnija
<ivoks> There are various bugs in gnome-shell (eg, 630842, 641853) that cannot easily be fixed with the current trayicon system, which would be trivial to fix with appindicators.
<ivoks> And so we are probably going to end up designing something more-or-less equivalent to libappindicator for 3.2, but sane underneath.
<ivoks> And this is all a huge waste that would have been avoided if Canonical had discussed the idea of appindicators in GNOME with the GNOME community before implementing them rather than just trying to force us to accept extremely unfortunate technical decisions after the fact.
<ivoks> a odbili patcheve
<ivoks> The #1 reason we rejected appindicators was because the protocol that they are built on (the original protocol, not the additions written for Ayatana) is a joke, and when we tried to suggest changes that would make it more useful to GNOME, we were more or less told (again, by KDE people, not Ubuntu people) that we were stupid.
<ivoks> It quickly became clear that it wasn’t worth making any further attempt to work with them, so we wrote them off.
<ivoks> koja djeca
<ivoks> to sve treba isamarat
<Neuromanc> a ti se cudis ko zak houdek nacinu glasanja na hrtu
<SilverSpace> :)
<Neuromanc> za cuditi se kad netko napravi nes kak treba
<Neuromanc> a ne kad zajebu stvar
<Neuromanc> zajebat stvar je pod normalno
<MmikeDOMA> To je open source :)
<Neuromanc> ma nije ios ni IOS ni MS nis drukciji
<ivoks> http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/offsite/poolshot.gif
<ivoks> SilverSpace: si vidio kako je lik stradao u nhlu?
<ivoks> sinoc
<ivoks> frakturu lubanje zaradio
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6IgKn0tLg4
<ivoks> moras vidjeti usporenu snimku da skuzis sto se tocno desilo
<jelly> Neuromanc: ne, 39 eurocenti 
<Neuromanc> jelly pa nije strashno...
<jelly> sad treba cekati 30 dana pa cu tek onda moci prebaciti svojih 61 eurocenti na racun
<jelly> step 3) Profit
<SilverSpace> hebate koji peh
<drj_cro> lol : Pitanje u Modroj lasti iz 1974. godine: "Dragi Lastane, kad prolazim pored ovaca, seksualno se uzbudim, jel' to normalno?-Darko M.(11) Gospić Lastanov odgovor: "To je isto toliko normalno koliko bi bilo normalno da ti postaneš ministar zdravstva."
<ivoks> znas kaj
<ivoks> lik je doktor znanosti za ekipu koja radi po bolnicama
<ivoks> ja se ne mogu nacuditi nekim ljudima
<ptlo> shuttleworth je full of shit
<ptlo> bas citam ovaj blog post
<ptlo> jebote :)
<ptlo> idem odmah instalirat fedoru
<ptlo> (* ipak ne :)
<ivoks> :)
<sale> http://dayofawesomeness.com/ :-)
<ptlo> http://fuckyeahnouns.com/ubuntu
<ptlo> sale, pih ja sam awesome svaki dan :)
<sale> ptlo: svi smo mi awesome :-) Citirat cu dayofawesomeness.com "The International Day of Awesomeness is a celebration of awesomeness. People are awesome every day, frequently don't realize it, and their feats of awesomeness are rarely recognized."
<sale> therefore, happy awesomeness day peeps!
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rVsRnbS6PN8
<drj_cro> ivoks: ma like je mozda i dobar doktor(makar cisto sumnjam), al definitivno nije za ministra zdravstva
<drj_cro> s/like/lik/
<MmikeDOMA> sam vam pricao kako je mysql los?
<obruT> ne, pricaj :)
<drj_cro> MmikeDOMA: nisi :)
<MmikeDOMA> pa, eto, los je, i to jako :)
<drj_cro> :)
<MmikeDOMA> SELECTovi blokiraju UPDATEove i replikacija konstantno kasni :)
<MmikeDOMA> a nikako da objasnim haproxyju da automacki ubije taj nod
<MmikeDOMA> da se oporavi
<ptlo> myisam, a? :)
<MmikeDOMA> ae
<ptlo> prebaci na innodb
<MmikeDOMA> innodb je 'pre spor'
<ptlo> to si ti meni pred tjedan dana reko :)
<ptlo> aha; stavi indexe :)
<MmikeDOMA> :) ili, makni se s mysqla :)
<MmikeDOMA> a ne biram ja, klijent bira
<MmikeDOMA> kad smo vec kod toga, zna li netko neki dobar realtime monitoring alat za mysql?
<ptlo> æ
<MmikeDOMA> a da nije watch -n 1 '....' i slicno?
<ptlo> my words exactly od proslog tjedna :)
<ptlo> pojma
<drj_cro> pa sto nema mysql neke svoje monitoringe
<MmikeDOMA> pa ima
<MmikeDOMA> 'myslqadmin processlist'
<MmikeDOMA> pa eto, grepaj
<MmikeDOMA> ili se spoji gore pa lupaj
<MmikeDOMA> pa reko, mozda ima nesto vec
<drj_cro> eto ima i klikalica http://www.mysql.com/products/enterprise/monitor.html
<MmikeDOMA> onaj mytop je neupotrebljivo los
<MmikeDOMA> drj_cro, kul
<MmikeDOMA> al' je buy
<drj_cro> makar onaj njegov gui mysql-admin to sve uglavnom ima u sebi
<drj_cro> al je gui
<drj_cro> *dobro mozda bas ne sve :)
<MmikeDOMA> nda
<MmikeDOMA> sve je to lose
<MmikeDOMA> mystat mi treba
<MmikeDOMA> nesto a'la dstat, al' s mysql sranjima
<MmikeDOMA> kol'ko kverija, kol'ko sporih, kol'ko konekcija, kol'ko je u lagu, kaj se dehavlje 
<MmikeDOMA> tja, prihvatimo se posla :)
<sale> MmikeDOMA: mtop, innotop?
<MmikeDOMA> sale radi li innotop i sa myisamom?
<sale> nope
<drj_cro> mysqlreport ti daje tu neke infoe,sad neznam dal pomazu
<MmikeDOMA> ma treb mi bas realtime, jer pratim to 5-6 minuta dok ga ne 'satjeram u red' i onda nek se nagios dalje brine o tome
<sale> MmikeDOMA: mtop je sasvim ok. Ima sve sto trazis. Ako se ne varam, nasljednik je mytopa
<MmikeDOMA> bas idem vidjeti
<sale> ima ovo sto trazis. Popis queryja, highlightanje slow queryja, kill, info o threadovima, system loadu...
<MmikeDOMA> sale, nek sam u timarim ovaj cluster pa pogleda
<MmikeDOMA> jel' moze red po red ispisivati kao dstat, ili radi vise kao top?
<MmikeDOMA> u biti
<MmikeDOMA> bum probo :)
<sale> kao top
<sale> otuda i 'top' u nazivu :-)
<MmikeDOMA> :) 
<MmikeDOMA> eto!
<MmikeDOMA> maknuo sam SAV promet sa slavea
<MmikeDOMA> znaci, taj slave samo cucla sa mastera
<MmikeDOMA> i DELETE bla FROM tra WHERE id =
<MmikeDOMA> traje vec 160 sekundi
<MmikeDOMA> a JEDAN FAKIN REDAK BRISE
<MmikeDOMA> id je PK
<rsedak> MmikeDOMA: :-)
<MmikeDOMA> rsedak, eh! :)
<MmikeDOMA> rsedak, ti me razumijes :)
<rsedak> nakon one fore, moramte razumjeti, da je bio apache odmah bi se sjetio :-)
<rsedak> sad moram obraditi video, 2i pol f.....n sata videa
<rsedak> dosadnog videa
<rsedak> hm sljedece bih modao sloziri web'n'walk na ubuntu :-)
<rsedak> da vidim kako ce to raditi
<MmikeDOMA> rsedak, ma... nakon 2-3 tjedna ces se priviknuti i onda ces biti samo frustriran :)
<ivoks> hahahaha
<MmikeDOMA> kakav video?
<ivoks> [dalmos1010]ma drago meni...ko bi reka da ce mi purgeski klub i janez biti toliko dragi 
<rsedak> ma neke svatove i krstitke, majka ima fotografsku radnju, pa je to snimljeno ove subote, a ja radim obradu(kontrolu) sto je snimljeno
<MmikeDOMA> rsedak, to, pretpostavljam, radis u linuxu?
<rsedak> zapravo ne, winXP i Pinacle Studio
<rsedak> ono nadobudno sam trazio hrpu dodataka, a kad sam skuzio da to korisnicima ne treba (ne zele dodatno platiti) onda sam se razocarao
<rsedak> a i prije 8 godina bas nije bilo programa pod linuxom koji mogu obraditi video
<rsedak> sada imas Kino, Cinelerra i ostalu skvadru
<MmikeDOMA> ma da
<MmikeDOMA> ja sam radio malo s cinellerom
<MmikeDOMA> al' to je profi alat
<MmikeDOMA> i ne snalazim se bas
<MmikeDOMA> frend koji inace koristi final cut i te stvari se sjeo za cineleru i odmah znao gdje je sto
<MmikeDOMA> iako veli da je program jadan :)
<MmikeDOMA> al' nesto jednostavno mi treba za copy/paste djelova mpegova nekih koje imam od pred 100 godina
<rsedak> mislim da ti kino moze pomoci, on je jednostavan (barem je bio prije 4 godine)
<MmikeDOMA> Setting up mtop (0.6.6-1.2) ...
<MmikeDOMA> ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<MmikeDOMA> ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<MmikeDOMA> Ble?!
<MmikeDOMA> sale, kak' si ti instalirao mtop iz paketa? :)
<rsedak> hm tko bi rekao da cu poceti koristiti ubuntu kao desktop? :-)
<sale> MmikeDOMA: nope. Compile from source. Doduse, koristim ga samo na centos serverima
<MmikeDOMA> flji flje flja
<MmikeDOMA> ok
<ivoks> jedino sto mi fali u unityu je 'aplikacije' :)
<ivoks> ono, jos nema nikakvog izbornika za instalirane aplikacije
<ivoks> ah, ipak ima :)
<ivoks> mislim da mi telefon zeli reci kako bi trebao zamijeniti baterije
<MmikeDOMA> meni taj unity ne radi
<MmikeDOMA> doduse, samo sam u vboxu probavao
<ivoks> unity radi samo ako ima 3d akceleraciju
<MmikeDOMA> znaci da ovo kaj imam u vboxu nije unity?
<ivoks> ako nema 3d akceleracije, trebao bi se dignuti classic desktop
<ivoks> e sad, ne znam kako to vbox radi
<ivoks> al classic izgleda isto kao gnome 2.x
<ivoks> dok unity izgleda prilicno drugacije
<MmikeDOMA> ovo ne izgleda k'o gnome 2.x
<MmikeDOMA> drugacije se otvara glavni meni
<MmikeDOMA> izbornici aplikacija su uvijek u vrhu
<MmikeDOMA> k'o sto mac to ima
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dHzP7mxRFJE
<MmikeDOMA> o, ne
<MmikeDOMA> nit blizu
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o1bs_q4xTvM
<ivoks> ovo pogledaj
<ivoks> ne, tu lik previse melje
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cOUVroRp8IM
<ivoks> ovaj se cini ok
<ivoks> samo sto je lik pretjerao sa compizom :)
<SilverSpace> bemti trebao bi deb napravit a sve zaboravio
<Neuromanc> jutro
<MmikeDOMA> http://www.sinatrarb.com/
 * ivoks -> Heineken u bacvi
<ivoks> http://translate.google.com/#hr|en|jebo%20ti%20pas%20mater
<ivoks> ne moze prevesti :)
<jelly-home> http://translate.google.com/#hr|en|u%20kurac
<jelly-home> ivoks: vjerojatno je bolje da ne moze
<jelly-home> s druge strane ovo je skoro ok: http://translate.google.com/#hr|en|nek%20sve%20ide%20u%20kurac
<ivoks> :)
<jelly-home> al pokvari se ako kvalificiras sa "prekrasni"
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> a ovo cak i krivo prevede
<ivoks> http://translate.google.com/#hr|en|jebem%20ti%20sve
<jelly-home> beautiful Dingle
<jelly-home> haha ti = you
<bobica257> Dobar Dan!
<bobica257> Trebam pomoć!
<bobica257> Kako prevesti roll back
<jelly-home> u kojem kontekstu?
<sale> bobica257: 'vrati(ti) postavke/konfiguraciju/razno'
<sale> ovisi o kontekstu
<bobica257> All database changes have been rolled back.
<sale> 'sve promjene u bazi podataka su vracene'
<jelly-home> vracene kamo?
<sale> vracene u izvorno stanje
<sale> prethodno stanje
<sale> 'sve promjene u bazi podataka su vracene u prethodno stanje'
<bobica257> Hvala
<jelly-home> bobica257: radi li se o poništenoj transakciji?
<ivoks> sve bazne projeme su otkotrljane natrag
<jelly-home> "sve promjene u bazi su stornirane"
<ivoks> ne...
<ivoks> sve bazne projeme su bile otkotrljane natrag
<ivoks> :)
<sale> kotrljanje. Ne bih rekao :-)
<sale> englezi to mogu prodati, ali mi ne :-)
<ivoks> joj sale
<ivoks> to je bio doslovni prijevod
<sale> joj ivoks, znam :-P
<jelly-home> bobica257: imas li recenicu ispred i iza te?
<bobica257> Ne, samo to
<bobica257> Mislim da bi ovo proslo
<bobica257> sve promjene u bazi podataka su vracene u prethodno stanje
<ivoks> u nattyu ima nesto novo:
<ivoks> apt-btrfs-snapshot
<ivoks> prije instalacije paketa napravi snapshot
<ivoks> pa ako ne valja, mozes roll back :)
<ivoks> kad smo vec kod kotrljanja
<sale> mogu se otkotrljati promjene
<sale> :-)
<jelly-home> "sve promjene" je nezgrapno, kvalifikacija "sve" je mozda nepotrebna ovisno o kontekstu
<jelly-home> drugo, PASIV SUXXX
<bobica257> A ovo jer nemam baš ideje
<bobica257> sve promjene u bazi podataka su vracene u prethodno stanje
<bobica257> Mislim ovo 'Reason: an unhandled exception occured ({0}).'
<jelly-home> poništavanje izmjena je bolje od vraćanja u prethodno stanje.
<sale> jelly-home: da, samo nije bas ponisteno, vracene su stari zapisi
<sale> s/vracene/vraceni
<jelly-home> sale: to je to.  Ako su izmjena ponistena, kao da je nije ni bilo.  Nisu podaci ponisteni nego izmjene
<jelly-home> storniranje izvrsno prenosi značenje, ali je posudba strane rijeci iz druge struke
<sale> cak mi se svida 'promjene u bazi podataka su stornirane'
<jelly-home> dal su transakcije nad podacima ili novcem, ista pasta
<sale> bobica257: prevedi kao 'promjene u bazi podataka su stornirane'
 * jelly-home koristi http://taktikanova.hr/eh/ za sinonime 
<bobica257> Ok hvala, kolko rasprave za jedan string o.O
<bobica257> Nego koko prevesti ovo
<jelly-home> serious translation is serious
<bobica257> canning failed. Reason: an unhandled exception occured ({0}).
<hbogner> pozdrav
<ivoks> canning?
<sale> nesto nedostaje cini mi se
<jelly-home> neuspjelo konzerviranje!
<ivoks> Scanning valjda
<jelly-home> ak pise canning onda je canning.
<ivoks> ta rijec ne postoji
<jelly-home> jos ces reci da verbing ne postoji
<ivoks> gle, postoji :)
<ivoks> Canning is a method of preserving food in which the food is processed and sealed...
<bobica257> Scaning, omaklo mi se slovo
<jelly-home> kak inace dobijes canned food
<bobica257> Scanning
<bobica257> Damn
<jelly-home> Hmm.
<jelly-home> Neuspjelo Skonzerviranje.
<sale> 'Skeniranje nije uspjelo. Razlog: dogodila se neobradiva iznimka ({0}).'
<sale> unhandle me muci u ovom kontekstu
<sale> 'neobradiva' se ne uklapa
<jelly-home> Skeniranje nije uspjelo zbog... neceg.
<sale> Razlog: dogodila se nekakva iznimka :-)
<jelly-home> osim ako ima hrpa dugin poruka sa Reason: foo
<jelly-home> drugih
<jelly-home> context is king
<jelly-home> Razlog: Å¡it hepnd ({o}).
<jelly-home> ({o}) <=== ascii goatse
<bobica257> hahhaha
<bobica257> :DDD
<bobica257> Jos jedna teža
<bobica257> You must restart {0} for icontheme changes to take effect.
<bobica257> I da  kako prevesti thumbnails
<jelly-home> ta je riječ vjerojatno već prevedena i postoji u nekom rječniku (/me ne zna gdje se nalazi taj rječnik)
<bobica257> Kaže da se prevodi kao ikone, ali to mi baš nepaše...
<sale> 'Da bi se primjenile promjene teme ikona, trebate ponovno pokrenuti {0}'
<jelly-home> Izmjene na [icontheme] će se vidjeti tek nakon [restarta].
<jelly-home> issati, jel to treba biti prijevod teksta ili svake pojedinačne riječi
<ivoks> lol banham ima facebook profil :)
<ivoks> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=903805053
<sale> 'Izmjene teme ikona bit će vidljive nakon ponovnog pokretanja {0}'
<jelly-home> Izmjena teme ikona vidjeti će se tek nakon ponovljenog pokretanja {0}
<ivoks> http://www.facebook.com/wacey
<ivoks> i wacey rabbit :)
<sale> bobica257: 'Izmjene teme ikona bit će vidljive nakon ponovnog pokretanja {0}'
<bobica257> Hvala
<bobica257> A thumbnails?
<jelly-home> srsly, izbjegni pasiv ako mozes
<sale> jelly-home: zasto?
<sale> bobica257: http://ubuntu-hr.org/wiki/izraz:Thumbnail
<sale> bobica257: mislim da se na drugim mjestima koristio izraz 'slicica'
<bobica257> Ok, hvala
<bobica257> refine?
<bobica257> Znam da sam dosadan, ali još učim
<bobica257> Mislim da je bolje pitati nego prevesti na glupost
<sale> bobica257: http://www.eudict.com/?word=refine&go=Search&lang=engcro
<sale> procjeni sto najbolje odgovara kontekstu
<jelly-home> sale: jer takav tekst biva manje prirodan
<bobica257> Ništa od toga, Kaže Refine your search criteria.
<jelly-home> http://taktikanova.hr/eh/eh.asp?trazi=thumbnail
<jelly-home> ah, djubrad od taktikanove imaju neki cudan javascript redirect, to radi samo kad je javascript _iskljucen_
<sale> bobica257: 'Prepravite kriterij pretrage'
<ivoks> thumbnail
<ivoks> slicica
<ivoks> a kako smo prevodili icon?
<ivoks> ikona?
<bobica257> enji/hr/+translate?start=0&batch=10&show=untranslated&field.alternative_language=&field.alternative_language-empty-marker=1&old_show=untranslated
<bobica257> Opa
<bobica257> https://translations.launchpad.net/basenji/trunk/+pots/basenji/hr/+translate?start=0&batch=10&show=untranslated&field.alternative_language=&field.alternative_language-empty-marker=1&old_show=untranslated
<sale> ivoks: da, ikona
<bobica257> Evo ljudi preveo sam skoro cijeli basenji sam, ostalo je još 19 stringova koje nisam siguran kako prevesti
<bobica257> pa ono ako bi ko bacio oko
<bobica257> bio bih jako zahvalan
<sale> 'VolumeDatabase files' - 'VolumeDatabase datoteke'
<sale> 'Prenosiv alat za indeksiranje pogona' - to je u redu
<sale> '{0} pogona učitano.' - isto u redu
<sale> 'Please select a volume record to remove.' - ovaj je tricky :-)
<sale> mozda 'Molim odaberite pogonski zapis za ukloniti'
<jelly-home> Å¡to je pogon?
<bobica257> Pogon je HDD, DVD-rom uglavnom harveraj
<bobica257> hardveraj
<sale> 'volume' - sinonim za 'drive'... pogon
<sale> uredar
<sale> uredaj*
<jelly-home> eh... volume sinonim za drive?
<sale> i na engleskom je sve izmjesano
<sale> volume, drive, disk, device
<sale> bobica257: '_Dodaj Pogon' - nikad ne pisi sve rijeci s velikim pocetnim slovom
<bobica257> ok
<sale> '_Dodaj pogon' - simple as that ;-)
<jelly-home> [21:16] <bobica257> Dobar Dan!
<sale> '_Edit Volume' - '_Uredi pogon' (nedostaje ti access key, tj. zaboravio si donju crtu na pocetku) ;-)
<bobica257> Već sređeno
<sale> eto, sve ostalo je OK
<sale> mislim, od onih 19 neprevedenih
<jelly-home> hehe, moglo bi i Ur_edi pogon ... pa shortcut ostane isti
<sale> moze i tako, mada je uocljivije na pocetnom slovu, ako ne postoji konflikt
<bobica257> hash?
<bobica257> to je tricky
<bobica257> :/
<sale> nema bas prijevoda za 'hash'. Npr. 'hash function' se prevodi kao 'hash funkcija'
<sale> 'hash value' = 'hash vrijednost'
<bobica257> Znači za opciju Hashing mogu ostaviti hashing?
<bobica257> Ili Hashiranje?
<bobica257> Ili možda Provjera(Hashing)
<sale> hashing nije provjera
<bobica257> hm
<sale> hashiranje, hashing. Ne znam sto je gore :-|
<jelly-home> sto ta opcija radi?
<sale> vjerojatno generira hash vrijednost necega. Snimljenog CD-a, image datoteke i sl.
<hbogner> http://poslovi.infostud.com/posao/Otac-i-Sinovi/Nosac-gajbica/d63170 :D
<sale> jelly-home: imas li jos uvijek inspiracije? :-)
<jelly-home> hbogner: SAD to pises, a rok za prijave jucer istekao!?
<bobica257> Znači stavim samo hashing?
<jelly-home> sale: ne na osnovu vjerojatnog znacenja
<sale> 'Izracunavanje nasumicne vrijednosti' ?
<sale> mozemo jos produziti :-)
<hbogner> jelly-home, sad saznao :D
<jelly-home> damn
<bobica257> MA nek bude hashing i zdravo
<jelly-home> #ing
<jelly-home> (u prijevodu: tarabiranje)
<bobica257> Evo ljudi sad je Basenji službeno i u cijelosti preveden na hrvatski jezik. One down 20 thousand to go. :D
<Vlado9A3CY> vecer
#ubuntu-hr 2011-03-11
<MmikeMRMA> http://english.aljazeera.net/watch_now/
<MmikeMRMA> Tsunami, japan
<drj_cro> jutro
<MmikeNekud> Bogme, ruzno je u Japanu
<obruT> onaj tsunami ne izgleda bas lijepo
<obruT> zamisli, vozis se po cesti i pokupi te brod
<MmikeNekud> nda
<MmikeNekud> zamisli da si sad u Japanu
<MmikeNekud> kao, isao malo vidjet kaj ima
<MmikeNekud> i zadesi te
<MmikeNekud> k'o sto su mi curu 'oteli' razbojnici u Arushi u Tanzaniji :)
<Neuromanc> ajoj
<Neuromanc> pa kaj je tamo trazila
<Neuromanc> i kaj znace navodnici:)?
<MmikeNekud> pa nisu ju oteli neg 
<MmikeNekud> isla je u 'nocni zivot' sa frendom  (ico i ja smo isli spavat, nije nam se dalo)
<MmikeNekud> i pokupili lokalca kao, on ce im pokazat di kaj ima
<MmikeNekud> i vozili se taksijem
<MmikeNekud> i dosli pred neki hotel
<MmikeNekud> i taksist se, kao, posvadjao sa cuvarem ispred hotela
<MmikeNekud> i ovaj repetirao kalasnjikov i natjero ih van iz auta dero se nesto na njih i tako
<MmikeNekud> :)
<MmikeNekud> kak' da namjestim IFS na newline?
<jelly-home> bash, $'\n'
<jelly-home> any sh, IFS="
<jelly-home> "
<Neuromanc> lol mmike
<MmikeNekud> jelly-home, thnx
<SilverSpace> bemti kak sad opet frendu provalili na sajt
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> rekao sam onda da je problem u vlasniku, ne u wordpressu
<ivoks> :)
<SilverSpace> ma suga
<ivoks> joj ovaj japan
<ivoks> brodovi zavrsili u zracnim lukama
<SilverSpace> nis nisam vidio 
<SilverSpace> sad sam doso iz Petrinje
<SilverSpace> sugavi wordpres
<SilverSpace> bas sugavi
<ivoks> nisi vidio japan?
<ivoks> http://www.rickey.org/?p=60208
<ivoks> na ovoj:
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ayLXYEIIBik
<ivoks> doslovno mozes vidjeti ljude koje ce pobrati val dok su u autu
<SilverSpace> jebote
<SilverSpace> strasno
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dm2Hr-1l1MM
<ivoks> ovo se srusilo: http://www.kudankaikan.or.jp/
<ivoks> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/nhk-gtv
<ivoks> val dosao do kalifornije
<ivoks> nosi brodove po marinama :)
<hbogner> pozdrav
<SilverSpace> hebes bedaka usli mu preko njegovog passworda
<ivoks> http://www.samitv.com/
<ivoks> strasno, strasno
<MmikeMRMA> super je bilo jutros
<MmikeMRMA> frend mi veli 'aj na aljazeeru'
<MmikeMRMA> i gledam
<MmikeMRMA> i ne vjerujem
<hbogner> kaj bilo MmikeMRMA 
<MmikeMRMA> pa live prijenos tsunamija
<hbogner> aha
<MmikeMRMA> strsasno
<ivoks> SilverSpace: pa nis ne pricas
<ivoks> SilverSpace: nis se ne hvalis najbrzim krugom u barceloni u 8 dana :)
<ivoks> maca popapala jezik
<MmikeMRMA> krug?
<MmikeMRMA> barcelona?
<ivoks> da, ovaj tjedan su sve momcadi bile u barceloni
<ivoks> posljednji trening
<ivoks> zna SilverSpace 
<ivoks> samo je zasutio sad :)
<ivoks> sokirali ga rezultati :)
<ivoks> schumi danas odvezo pol sekunde brze od najbrzeg kruga koji je RB odvezao u cijelom tjednu
<ivoks> a vozio je samo pol dana :)
<ivoks> bahahahahahaha
<ivoks> SilverSpace: :PPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP :)))))))))))))))
<ivoks> sad se nece javiti 5 dana
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> vettel je danas bio 2-3 sekunde sporiji
<SilverSpace> ivoks: nemam pojma
<SilverSpace> nije me bilo citavi dan
<SilverSpace> opet vozio praznog rezervara
<SilverSpace> :)))
<ivoks> prazan ili pun, odvezao je najbrzi krug u cijelom tjednu
<ivoks> svi su vozili sve kombinacije
<ivoks> naravno, osim red bulla
<ivoks> oni su vozili su punim tankom i dodatnim utezima
<ivoks> i tocili su na ini
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/JFkQMT
<SilverSpace> ovo treba znati
<SilverSpace> ivoks: to je vec napravio i na prvom testiranju
<SilverSpace> prazan rezervar i super soft gume koje izdrze tri kruga
<sale> http://urlybits.com/2011/03/the-perfect-word/
<ivoks> SilverSpace: ej
<ivoks> SilverSpace: to su svi testirali, u ovom ili onom trenutku :)
<ivoks> ajde da je danas bio najbrzi
<ivoks> onda mozes reci, on je vozio prazan, a svi su testirali pun tank
<ivoks> al njegov krug je najbrzi krug cijelog treninga, svih 8 dana
<ivoks> pola sekunde brzi od najbrzeg kruga red bulla
<ivoks> mclaren ce biti los ove sezone
<ivoks> Nekoliko sati nakon Å¡to je razorni potres od 8,9 stupnjeva po Richteru zatresao zapadnu obalu Japana, na Indoneziji je eruptirao jedan od najaktivnijih vulkana
<ivoks> obala je bila istocna
<SilverSpace> ovo je pizdarja http://is.gd/8D9WOw
<SilverSpace> nuklearke
<drac0> vecer
<drac0> kanalisti
<chaky> drac0: vorkKernel CFS od 28.2. je imao ogroman battery drain. 10% u 45 min a samo twitter otvorio na 1 min, ostalo sleep. Vratio se onda na BFS od 28.2. i sve OK. Sada koristim ovaj SVS CFS i baterija je odlicna!!!
<drac0> chaky, da citao sam ekipa negoduje :)
<drac0> chaky, al cemu svs
<drac0> static voltage nije bas nesto, cuga bateriju
<drac0> sta nisi neki havs bfs onda
<chaky> meni ne, evo ovo vrtim http://dl.dropbox.com/u/15273086/2.6.37.3/vorkKernel-CM-2.6.37.3-SVS-CFS-BFQ-SLQB-09-Mar-11.zip
<jelly-home> issati
<drac0> chaky, coutts je izbacio 37.3 isto
<chaky> znam
<drac0> chaky, al evo kod mene GV 1.5 radi super
<jelly-home> i sta se dobije fantasticno dobrog kad se mobitel naflasha na tako neki nestandardni os?
<drac0> defrost 1.7 havs cfs 1113
<drac0> jelly-home, zadovoljstina :)
<chaky> cure padaju ko lude 
<chaky> :)
<drac0> tvrdko veliki ima posla :)
<drac0> chaky, GV mi se pokazao do sada najbolje
<chaky> ja sam zadovoljan s cm7
<drac0> chaky, si ti na cm rc2
<chaky> da, rc2
<drac0> ja bas danas updateo na gv 1.5
<chaky> a vidio sam da je izasao
<drac0> richard i dalje suti o defrostu :)
<drac0> a stabilni gri40 je vani
<chaky> ili ceka cm7 final, ili GV je zapravo to.
<drac0> eviollet kaze da ipak radi na defrostu
<chaky> ne bih znao
<drac0> takodjer kaze da google nije pustio hrpu libsa za 2.3.3 jos uvijek
<drac0> preporuca se zadnji radio
<drac0> inace ima svega :)
<chaky> ali jebote, skinem mobitel ujutro s punjaca, 100% baterija, nakon 45 min ode 10%. 20min prije posla ja flesham novi kernel inace cu do kraja radnog vremena ostati bez mobitela :)
<drac0> :D
<drac0> lol
<SilverSpace> oj drac0 
<SilverSpace> kaj nista od baterije
<chaky> ujutro uz kavicu ja flesham linux kernel u mobitel :))
<drac0> SilverSpace, nista sorry nisam stigao ovaj tjedan, hrpa posla
<drac0> SilverSpace, ovaj pak ne radi vikendom
<drac0> budemo drugi tjedan
<drac0> bude i toplije taman za tebe, samo nemoj bikeom ici da ne dovuces tokio u zg :)
<SilverSpace> lol
<drac0> chaky, to sam i ja radio uz jutarnju kavu, gushti :)
<SilverSpace> neki dan bio 
<SilverSpace> to su sad posljedice u tokiu
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0> pa da, si vidio hebate
<drac0> :)
<SilverSpace> drac0: kaj to shumi radi
<drac0> SilverSpace, moram neki polovni bike zeti, sta preporucas
<drac0> SilverSpace, zahebava se :)
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/y9CzdK
<SilverSpace> uh nemam pojma kaj polovnog
<drac0> mislim da cu zapaliti prek grane i uzeti nesto u djelovima
<drac0> kotace uzmem tu kod nas
<SilverSpace> u slo
<drac0> u piranski zaljev, da
<SilverSpace> kod alesa cini mi se da se tak zove
<drac0> ma ima ih
<drac0> u djelovima presvercam sam tak :)
<drac0> SilverSpace, kako ti je stabilan natty?
<SilverSpace> ok
<drac0> se moze to opaliti za normalan rad
<SilverSpace> nemam nekih problema
<drac0> u virtualcu mi se cini ok
<drac0> jel ima neke frke s nv?
<SilverSpace> naravno da jos sve ne radi 
<drac0> ma jasno
<SilverSpace> ali nema neke nestabilnosti kao zamrzavanje ili rusenje
<drac0> nego kako je code name za 11.11 :)
<SilverSpace> neka macka
<drac0> da neki obelix oleg tako to
<SilverSpace> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/646
<SilverSpace> Oneiric Ocelot
<drac0> e to sam i rekao :)
<SilverSpace> mislim da cu ipak prodat edge
<SilverSpace> bezveze mi stoji 
<SilverSpace> dok jos imam dvije godine garancije
<SilverSpace> Tsunami stigao do Sjedinjenih Država: Poharao luke u Kaliforniji, na tisuće ljudi evakuirano
<drac0> SilverSpace, kako mislis da ti edge stoji?
<SilverSpace> drac0: ne palim ga danima
<SilverSpace> gubi na vrijednosti 
<drac0> SilverSpace, pa cemu sto, na cemu radis inace, onaj itx?
<SilverSpace> da mali atomce
<drac0> pa koji isus si onda kupovao edge?
<drac0> ja mislio da ti na njemu radis stalno
<SilverSpace> ma ne
<SilverSpace> proslo ljeto jedino na moru sam ga malo koristio
<SilverSpace> cekam samo neku dobru malu plocu 
<SilverSpace> da si slozim novo racunalo 
<SilverSpace> pa mi nece ni trebati
<drac0> ajoj
<drac0> sta onda bateriju uzimas :)
<drac0> no ok
<drac0> pikni si onu neku zotac kuruzu :)
<SilverSpace> drac0: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rVsRnbS6PN8
<SilverSpace> drac0: hebi ga kad sam vec narucio
<drac0> SilverSpace, lol
<drac0> tipicni rvacki pacijent
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> evo njegov portal http://www.gadgeterija.net/2011/03/09/dolazi-nam-lg-optimus-2x-jeste-li-spremni-za-prvi-dvojezgreni-smartphone/
<drac0> ma ok, al taj lg mi je ko i ovaj pacijent, gadan :)
<drac0> dok je recimo motorola atrix mmmmm :)
<SilverSpace> drac0: vidi mi netjak http://dl.dropbox.com/u/966116/IMAG0501.resized.jpg
<drac0> ides, narastao je mali gad :)
<SilverSpace> zajebant
<SilverSpace> zajebani
<SilverSpace> kaj ovi seru Ivica je pobjrdnik svijetskog kupa da vise ni ne stane do kraja na skije
<SilverSpace> 55 bodova mu jos fali teoretski 
<SilverSpace> u zadnjih sest trka bi ovaj drugi morao pet puta pobjediti
<SilverSpace> i to mu ne bi bilo dosta
<SilverSpace> lol pazi sisa http://is.gd/RqcuG7
<SilverSpace> jebemu maknuli video
<MmikeMRMA> Eto me zvao decko sestrin, lik je jezikoslovac na HRTu
<MmikeMRMA> Gramaticki je, veli, ispravno, koristiti lokativ: U posljednjoj dvadesetjednoj minuti ....
<MmikeMRMA> Ali, veli, moze i tzv. 'skamenjeni akuzativ': u posljednju dvadesetjednu minutu. Al', veli on, to nije gramaticki tocno, al' neki Sonje je rekao da je, pa kao, ajde.
<MmikeMRMA> jelly-home, you were right
<MmikeMRMA> sorry sto sam sumnjao u tvoja jezikoznalacka umijeca
<drac0> SilverSpace, http://bitURL.net/a9uz
<SilverSpace> oo
<drac0> nije los
<drac0> nista odoh nesto pojest pa pustit pseto na macku
<drac0> ajte noc
#ubuntu-hr 2011-03-12
<lizard_> pozdrav svima
<lizard_> može pitanje ???
<Vlado9A3CY> jutro :)
<lizard_> jutro vlado
<MmikeRMRM> Oi
<Mmike> lizard_, obicno samo pitas, ne pitas jel' mozes pitat :)
<lizard_> pa da pitam ... imam problem sa gparted nemoze prepoznat win 7 particiju ... nemogu pokraj win7 instalirat ubuntu
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> kako se manifestira to?
<lizard_> pa ovako ... jednostavno gpart mi prijavi unsuported file sistem
<lizard_> i to je to
<lizard_> cak sam razmislja da ga instaliram iz text moda
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> doduse, nisam nikad instalirao ubuntu uz win7
<Mmike> al' mislim da nebi trebalo biti problema
<Mmike> win7 koristi ntfs
<Mmike> koji ubuntu pokusavas instalirati/
<Mmike> ?
<lizard_> da stvar bude cudija to mi je prije radilo ... gpart mi je uredno vidio sistemsku ntfs particiju ... sad neće 
<lizard_> 10.10
<Mmike> pa da, velim, nebi smjelo biti problema... a, windowsi ti normalno rade?
<Mmike> sad si u windowsima?
<lizard_> jasno upravo tipkam iz njih
<Mmike> a, kad bootnes liveCD, mozes li na internet/
<lizard_> mogu sad da dignem live i da instaliram TeamViewer 6 pa da vidiš
<lizard_> ako ti nije problem :)
<Mmike> nema potrebe, samo dodji na irc :)
<Mmike> http://www.videobash.com/video_show/ride-on-blue-flash-a-backyard-roller-coaster-14562
<lizard_> moze evo me za 5 min.
<Mmike> kako vi instalirate google earth?
<lizard_> poz
<lizard_> mike jesi tu ?
<Mmike> tu
<Mmike> instaliravam google earth
<lizard_> sacekat cu ... nije problem :)
<Mmike> nene
<Mmike> reci :)
<Mmike> tj
<Mmike> otvori terminal
<Mmike> napisi: sudo -s
<Mmike> stisni enter
<Mmike> nakon toga napisi: fdisk -l
<Mmike> i pejstaj to sto ti se napise u pastebin.com
<Mmike> i onda mi daj link
<lizard_> Disk /dev/sda: 200.0 GB, 200049647616 bytes 240 heads, 63 sectors/track, 25841 cylinders Units = cylinders of 15120 * 512 = 7741440 bytes Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes Disk identifier: 0x89b4a79e     Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sda1   *           1          14      102400    7  HPFS/NTFS /dev/sda2              14       2
<Mmike> a otvori gparted
<Mmike> sto ti kaze?
<Mmike> jel' prepoznaje patricije?
<lizard_> cekaj oces sve da ti pastam ili oces samo particiju koju mi gpart ne prepoznaje
<Mmike> prvo, nemoj pastati na kanal
<Mmike> koristi pastebin.com
<Mmike> (ili nesto slicno)
<Mmike> i da, mozes pastati sve tamo :)
<lizard_> ne prpoznaje /dev/sda kaze unallocated
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> a, dal' si shutdownao windowse ili ih hibernirao?
<lizard_> napravio sam restart
<Mmike> cek da probam u virtualboxu
<Mmike> 10.10, i386 ili amd64?
<lizard_> koristin 10.10 x64
<Mmike> sec sam
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> kaj ti veli: parted -l
<lizard_> evo ovako http://pastebin.com/uQFH5Gnb
<Mmike> pa fino ti diskova imas :)
<Mmike> e, a
<Mmike> al' to je fdisk bio
<Mmike> zanima me sto ti kaze: parted -l
<lizard_> aha cek
<lizard_> http://pastebin.com/5vYPSMtF ...sta da ucinem
<Mmike> tja
<Mmike> reci N
<Mmike> a na koji disk pokusavas instaliratu ubuntu?
<lizard_> na /dev/sda na tom disku mi je win 7 particija koja je zauzela cijeli disk
<Mmike> a kako si instalirao win tamo, iz windowsa? ta patricija je 'potrgana' iz nekog razloga, al' nije mi bas jasno zasto
<Mmike> velim, slabo sam se sa win7 druzio
<lizard_> e pa da problem jos i veci jucer sam ponovo instalira win7 i problem isti
<lizard_> prije je to radilo normalono
<Mmike> pa ocito ta instalacija win7 je nesto lose napravila
<Mmike> mozda zato sto imas toliko diskova u stroju (al' to je sad vec moje lupetanje)
<lizard_> nevjerujem ... prije ce bit problem da je nesto u samoj particiji
<Mmike> pa, ja imam win7 instalaciju
<Mmike> i parted mi ne javlja onu gresku
<Mmike> da mu treba fakemsdos signature
<Mmike> al' velim opet, jako malo znam o win7
<lizard_> reci mi jeli bi gdisk rijesio stvar ?
<lizard_> nista navratit cu malo poslje ... mike hvala ti puno :)
<lizard_> cujemo se poslje
<ivoks> uf
<ivoks> grunula elektrana
<lizard_> koja elektrana ???
<ivoks> nuklearka u japanu
<lizard_> kvragu
<lizard_> problemi
<ivoks> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-pacific-12720219
<ivoks> ak se jezgra rastopila, da, gadno
<lizard_> hebate stvarno im nebi bio u kozi
<jelly-home> bbc world veli da je najvjerojatnije eksplozija pare, sto u principu nije starsno
<lizard_> idem sad napravit nesto cini mi se da imam problema sa MBR
<lizard_> ufff
<ivoks> al slika dola sa japanske televizije
<ivoks> prikazuje da cijela jedna zgrada fali
<jelly-home> yep
<jelly-home> urusilo se
<ivoks> u zgradama su obicno reaktori
<jelly-home> yep
<ivoks> nadam se da nije strasno kako bi moglo biti
<ivoks> moram priznati da sam iznenadjen da japan ima nuklearke
<jelly-home> njima 50% struje dolazi od nukleraki
<ivoks> znam da je to najbolji nacin kako doci do energije
<jelly-home> nemaju plinskih, nemaju ugljen TE
<ivoks> al opet, znaju da su na gadnom podrucju po pitanju potresa...
<jelly-home> da smo mi pametni imali bi isto jos bar jednu 
<ivoks> ljudi se boje :/
<ivoks> sad ce se jos vise bojati
<ivoks> taman je chernobil zaboravljen
<jelly-home> ljudi su bedasti i popusit ce sve ako se dobro proda
<jelly-home> ova bi zapravo mogla biti pozitivna reklama _za_ nuklearke ako sve prodje ok
<ivoks> sjecam se kad je bio prijedlog da se jedna sagradi u slavoniji
<ivoks> sto i je najbolja lokacija
<ivoks> najmanje trusna, a dosta vode
<ivoks> i rekacija je bila 'sto ako eksplodira'
<ivoks> masa ljudi tamo nije ni svjesna da je u madjarskoj, vrlo blizu slavonije, najlosija nuklearka u europi :)
<dodobas> Krsko ce se samo tako skrsiti...
<ivoks> zakaj to mislis?
<jelly-home> jer se rimuje
<ivoks> fascinira me ta pesimisticnost i negativnost, pa volim saznati razloge :)
<dodobas> stara tehnologija
<ivoks> nije bas tako stara
<ivoks> jesi kad bio tamo? :)
<dodobas> samo prosao
<ivoks> ja sam bas bio u nuklearki
<ivoks> krsko je u dobrom stanju
<dodobas> je da.. friska boja :)
<ivoks> imaju veliku plantazu jabuka oko nuklearke
<ivoks> :)
<dodobas> nego... zagreb ce uskoro pogoditi razoran potres
<dodobas> podrucje oko krsko, koliko je to stabilno
<ivoks> elektrane se rade da bez problema podnesu 8 po richteru
<dodobas> mislim geoloski
<ivoks> sto je za podrucje zagreba ekstreman potres
<ivoks> takav se potres u zagrebu nece nikada desiti
<dodobas> oce oce... :)
<dodobas> svake se godine prati geodinamika...
<ivoks> gle, u zagrebu ce se desiti veci potres, da
<ivoks> ali nece 8 po rihteru
<dodobas> sve se negje krece... a nema otpustanje
<ivoks> takvi potresi nastaju na spoju tektonskih ploca
<dodobas> dakle samo se ceka...
<ivoks> ono sto zagreb jebe je medvednica
<ivoks> uostalom, sve je to normalni razvoj planeta :)
<ivoks> http://analogija.com/slike/plate.gif
<ivoks> najbolje mjesto za zivot je new york :)
<ivoks> cak i kad yellowstone grune, taj ce grad opstati :)
<dodobas> ja bi radije u Moskwo
<ivoks> ma afrika se podvlaci pod europu
<ivoks> kad tad ce se europa odlomit :)
<dodobas> samo tada ce se to zvati SED .. sjedinjnje evropske drzave :D
<ivoks> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/d/dc/Tectonic_plates.png
<ivoks> japan uvijek najebe :/
<jelly-home> da, ali oni imaju distaster-recovery procedure 
<jelly-home> za razliku od recimo Haitija
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> i islanu je veselo
<ivoks> islandu
<ivoks> znate da je island svake godine sve veci i veci?
<jelly-home> a medvednica isto?
<ivoks> pod veci mislim siri i duzi
<ivoks> a medvednica raste, da
<ivoks> kao i svaka druga planina
<ivoks> brijem da je najsigurnije na sjevernom i juznom polu
<ivoks> samo treba rijesiti problem grijanja :)
<jelly-home> cbryanjones: Rough numbers from memory but FNN report showed radiation levels down from 1050 microsievert around 5:30 pm to around 70 microsievert now.
<ivoks> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/a/a4/Bridge_across_continents_iceland.jpg
<ivoks> tu se island siri :)
<ivoks> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/85/Global_plate_motion.jpg
<ivoks> svi na japan :)
<ivoks> i kostelic osvojio veliki globus
<ivoks> jadni ovi japanci
<ivoks> cijelo vrijeme se tresu
<ivoks> jutarnji ima clanak o 6,3 po rihteru u zagrebu:
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/udar-od-6-3-usmrtio-bi-oko-3000-zagrepcana-/931009/
<ivoks> a japanci su se treseli na 6.0+ samo danas vec 5 puta
<ivoks> a jucer 20 puta
<ivoks> na 5+ su svakih 15ak minuta
<ivoks> http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/recenteqsww/Quakes/quakes_big.php
<ivoks> Visoki japanski dužnosnik Yukio Edano potvrdio je da se radijacija proširila u atmosferu. Zona evakuacije je proširena na radijus od 20 kilometara oko elektrane, izvještava Reuters.
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> japanci ce potonuti u mariansku brazdu
<rob||> sto je sr0?
<jelly-home> rob||: isto sto i scd0 samo se drukcije zove
<jelly-home> cd / dvd 
<rob||> aha
<rob||> vidim da baca I/O error
<rob||> kako da preko ssh posaljem poruku na gnome?
<rob||> ja se spajam na racunalo putem ssh
<rob||> i zelim toj osobi poslati poruku
<rob||> instalirao prijatelju ubuntu
<ivoks> http://vimeo.com/20523493
<ivoks> https://launchpad.net/~ayatana-scrollbar-team/+archive/release
<ivoks> tu se moze testirati
<ivoks> samo natty
<ivoks> hm... ili ne :)
<ivoks> trebam pojasnjenje:
<ivoks> NASA-in geofizičar Richard Gross izračunao je da se nakon potresa rotacija Zemlje ubrzala za 1,6 mikrosekundu, odnosno milijunti dio sekunde.
<ivoks> ok... ovaj dio razumijem
<ivoks> Takva pojava nije presedan.
<ivoks> i ovaj
<ivoks> Nešto slabije ubrzanje Zemljine rotacije izazvao i prošlogodišnji potres u Čileu, dok je potres na Sumatri 2004. godine izazvao ubrzanje rotacije za 6,8 mikrosekundu
<ivoks> al ovaj bas i ne
<ivoks> ah, sad sam razumio :)
<ivoks> ok, nije nista ozbiljno s nuklearkom
<SilverSpace> hm 
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim ovo ubrzanje
<ivoks> meni se ucinilo da su napisali kako je manje ubrzanje prouzrocio potres u cileu
<ivoks> a brojka koju sam vidio je bila 4x veca od ove iz japana
<ivoks> tek sam naknadno vidio 'sumatru' :)
<ivoks> nema vise window bordera u nattyu
<ivoks> razmisljam otici biciklom do ureda
<ivoks> kad pada noc?
<ivoks> u 18h
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> problem je sto se bas i ne mogu po slavonskoj voziti
<helena> svaki put kad upalim laptop moram ukucat lozinku od defauln network kyring ili tak nešt kako to maknut?
<SilverSpace> eh trazi te neki program 
<helena> network managet applet
<helena> manager
<SilverSpace> odi u postavke
<hbogner> pozdrav
<helena> koje postavke?
<SilverSpace> helena: kak se spajas na net
<helena> nekad preko vip vodafone kartice nekad wi fi
<SilverSpace> tj na ruter
<hbogner> SilverSpace, os u 17 na kavu?
<SilverSpace> hbogner: ne
<hbogner> znam da ti je daleko, al iduci put cemo negdje neutralnije
<hbogner> ok
<hbogner> drugi put
<SilverSpace> hbogner: odi u network managet i onda na uredi i na kraju dolje imas kvcicu koja mora bit ukljucena
<SilverSpace> hbogner: ma nije predaleko
<SilverSpace> nisam bas najbolje
<SilverSpace> helena: ako si na hrvatski opcija je Dopusni svim korisnicima
<helena> engleski
<helena> aha
<helena> stavila sam
<helena> sad me vise nece to pitati idem probat
<SilverSpace> to se automatski logiras na ubuntu
<helena> da
<SilverSpace> da to je to
<SilverSpace> da upisujes password ne bi pitao
<helena> radi hvala puno
<SilverSpace> np
<SilverSpace> i drugi puta
<SilverSpace> :)
<helena> jel mi mozes pomoci vezano za spajanje na carnet preko stick
<helena> tj preko vip vodafone kartice
<SilverSpace> nemam ti pojima o tome nisam koristio 
<helena> negdje sam nasla da moram promijneiti ono gprs.vip.hr u data.vip.hr ali di moram ukucat podatke od carneta
<helena> i to mi tako radi
<SilverSpace> to bi mogo znati ivoks 
<SilverSpace> nisam koristio pa ne znam
<SilverSpace> :)
<helena> di da ga nađem u birtiji ? :)
<SilverSpace> kad dodes ovdje pingaj ga :)
<helena> jel se to radi sa nekim Å¡tapom ili?
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: ping
<helena> jel to ono kao kad zoveš bubimira
<SilverSpace> naprimjer ovako
<SilverSpace> mozda se javi ako je tu :)
<helena> ping ping ping ivoks
<helena> hi hi hi
<SilverSpace> :D
<SilverSpace> hbogner: kako na wiki onaj box Sadrzaj pomaknuti u desno
<hbogner> SilverSpace, koji box?
<hbogner> ahaa
<hbogner> cek da vidim
<SilverSpace> vidim da si skuzio :)
<SilverSpace> helena: ne javlja se :))
<helena> ne javlja se , sigurno pravi molotovljeve koktele za večerašnji prosvjed
<hbogner> SilverSpace, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Template:TOCright
<helena> ili pravi parole svi na ulice pokažite mupu guzice
<SilverSpace> helena: lol
<SilverSpace> helena: thx pogledat cu
<ivoks> SilverSpace: molim?
<ivoks> nis, idem natrag...
<ivoks> trebalo mi je 40 minuta
<ivoks> javim se za cca sat vremena
<ivoks> super
<ivoks> krepao ADSL u stanu
<rob||> gdje je najbolje staviti email adresu da je pokupe spam botovi? :D
<rob||> ovi su stvarno kreteni ... misle da im je dobra reklama na newsima 
<hbogner> pozdrav
<Mmike> Ma
<Mmike> kakav je drek onaj shotwell?
<Mmike> pobogu
#ubuntu-hr 2011-03-13
<drj_cro> jutro
<Neuromanc> jutro
<Neuromanc> istovremeno:)
<drj_cro> da
<lizard_> pozdrav svima
<Vlado9A3CY> jutro
<SilverSpace> jutroo
<Vlado9A3CY> jutro SilverSpace :)
<jelly-home> sve prije 12 je jutro!
<SilverSpace> naravno :)
<masnipalac_> dobar dan ljudi i odma molba za pomoć
<masnipalac_> digo sam live ubuntu
<masnipalac_> nije mi htjelo normalno botanje
<masnipalac_> sistem prepozna hard ali neće da ga montira ili tako nešto
<masnipalac_> DBus error org.gtk.Private.RemoteVolumeMonitor.Failed: An operation is already pending
<masnipalac_> root@ubuntu:/home/ubuntu# update-grub /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
<masnipalac_> http://pastebin.com/9CtnCmZs
<lizard_> poz
<lizard_> make jesi tu ???
<lizard_> mike :)
<hbogner> pozdrav
<masnipalac> dobro vece ljudi
<masnipalac> molio bi pomo§
<masnipalac> trebo bi montirati hard disc
<masnipalac> probo sam vidjet s partitionom, particija je tu, samo nije montirana
<masnipalac> danas mi se to desilo
<hbogner> masnipalac, obicno je dovoljno samo klinuti na disk i mounta ga
<masnipalac> e da
<masnipalac> samo meni ocito nije, digo sam live pupy
<masnipalac> i sad pisem s njega
<masnipalac> pokusam ga montati, neda mi, izbaci eror
<hbogner> ntfs?
<hbogner> jesi ga na win safely remove?
<hbogner> jel eksterni ili interni disk?
<masnipalac> imam gore stvari koje sam skinul s privatnih trakera
<hbogner> ...
<masnipalac> zato me sad muci, moram vratit sed
<masnipalac> unutarnji
<hbogner> ntfs, ext?
<masnipalac> danas restartovo komp i nije viúe tio dici
<hbogner> ntfs, ext?
<masnipalac> ubuntu je na drugoj a swap na prvoj particiji, extč je
<masnipalac> ext4
<hbogner> hmm
<hbogner> znaci nesto evalja
<masnipalac> da, a kaj
<masnipalac> kak ga montirati
<hbogner> sudo mount /dev/sda1 -t ext3 /media/disk/
<hbogner> probaj ovako
<hbogner> ili ext4 ako je 4
<masnipalac> eee jbga, sad sam na pupy linuxu
<masnipalac> moro bi probat dic ubuntu live
<hbogner> i kakve to ima veze?
<masnipalac> danas jesam i nije miradio dobro
<masnipalac> jesu li iste komande
<hbogner> sudo je sudo, mount je mount ext3 je ext3, dev je dev
<masnipalac> aha
<masnipalac> sad imam problem s terminalom, nemrem to upisat, idem dic ubuntu, pa se javim
<masnipalac> evo me
<masnipalac> daj mi molim te opet onu komandu
<hbogner> ako si na ubuntu live samo klikni na disk :D
<masnipalac> unable to mount location
<masnipalac> DBus error org.gtk.Private.RemoteVolumeMonitor.Failed: An operation is already pending
<masnipalac> eto, to mi izbacuje 
<masnipalac> Unable to mount 157 GB Filesystem
<masnipalac> DBus error org.gtk.Private.RemoteVolumeMonitor.Failed: An operation is already pending
<masnipalac> probo sam i u kompiuter i direkt na hard
<masnipalac> hbogner, daj mi ponovo napiši onu komandu, pa da sad probam
<hbogner> sudo mount /dev/sda1 -t ext3 /media/disk/
<hbogner> ali nisam siguran da je ta
<hbogner> to je otprilike
<hbogner> pa jos proguglaj da provjeris
<masnipalac> valjda ext4
<hbogner> koji god imas
<masnipalac> sudo mount /dev/sda1 -t ext4 /media/disk/
<masnipalac> i izbaci
<masnipalac> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/sda1 -t ext4 /media/disk/ mount: mount point /media/disk/ does not exist
<masnipalac> s ext3 ista stvar
<hbogner> ok, jel ti kuzis da trebas imati direktorij u koji ces mountati taj disk?
<hbogner> znaci treba ti direktorij disk/ u direktoriju /media/
<hbogner> ovo moje je samo primjer
<masnipalac> aaa
<hbogner> nije copy/paste komanda
<masnipalac> hehe, kad nemam pojma o tome, sory
<jelly-home> / na kraju mountpointa je nepotreban
<masnipalac> znači trebo bi napravit neki direktorij najprije
<jelly-home> sudo mkdir /media/disk  ili nešt
<jelly-home> volim mountat pod /mnt, pitam se zašto
<hbogner> jelly-home, a da, mnt je za mountnaje i meni ostao sa slacka, ali ...
<masnipalac> ta mnt mapa mi je prazna
<jelly-home> masnipalac: to joj je i bit
<masnipalac> pa kaj da delam, molim vas da mi objasnite, al korak po korak, inaće nikaj stoga
<Neuromanc> nda
<jelly-home> masnipalac: napravi novi ili nadji neki prazan direktorij, i koristi ga za mountanje
<masnipalac> eto taj "mnt" mi je prazan
<jelly-home> pa, onda smijes koristit /mnt kao mount point, ako je prazan
<jelly-home> (pocetni / je integralni dio putanje)
<masnipalac> dobro i kaj dalje
<jelly-home> znaci mount /dev/nesto [-t tip-filesystema, opcionalno] /mnt, kao root
<masnipalac> e viš, to nekužim, 
<jelly-home> ovo u [] nije obavezno
<masnipalac> dev nešto, kaj nešto
<jelly-home> ovisi koji filesystem želiš da se vidi.  "blkid" naredba je zgodna za vidjeti koje su sve particije i filesystemi na njima prepoznati
<jelly-home> znači /dev/sda je prvi disk,  /dev/sda1 je prva particija na njemu, /dev/sda2 je druga particija, /dev/sdb je drugi disk, a blkid će reći ima li kakovih prepoznatljivih sadržaja na istima
<masnipalac> ček, nemrem tu pejstat, bum na pastebin
<jelly-home> narafski
<masnipalac> http://pastebin.com/8PrtrKMv
<jelly-home> ako je sustav bio instaliran da koristi LVM, pored /dev/sdNEŠTO će postojati i /dev/mapper/NEŠTO-NEŠTODRUGO
<jelly-home> masnipalac: sad možeš zaključiti koja od tih particija bi mogla biti filesystem, i nju probati montirati
<masnipalac> pa valjda zadnja, ext4
<jelly-home> valjda!
<masnipalac> sigurno :)
<jelly-home> tko zna... :-)
<jelly-home> možda su u šumi
<masnipalac> pa to mi je particija sa svime
<jelly-home> i jesi ju montirao/la
<masnipalac> hom, instaliran ubuntu itd...
<masnipalac> nisam
<masnipalac> neznam
<jelly-home> da ponovimo kako se to radi: mount /dev/nesto  /neki/direktorij
<jelly-home> ili, mount /dev/nesto -t TIP-FSA /neki/direktorij
<jelly-home> i ako mount naredba ne veli nista, znaci da radi ;-)
<jelly-home> ondak pogledas "df" ili "mount" naredbu da vidis sto je montirano, i podaci sa /dev/nesto bi se trebali vidit pod /nekim/direktorijem
<masnipalac> molio bi te da mi napišeš komandu, ovak sam bespomoćan
<rob||> zasto mi je video na youtube rozi i ne vidi se!?
<jelly-home> masnipalac: sorry, ne dajem gotove naredbe besplatno.
<masnipalac> ok onda
<jelly-home> sad znas da ti je  /dev/nesto /dev/sdaNEKIBROJ, koji ti je rekao blkid, i znas da ti je direktorij /mnt prazan i smijes ga koristiti za montiranje
<jelly-home> dakle zamijeni /dev/nesto sa /dev/sdaBROJ i /neki/direktorij sa /mnt u naredbi, i izvrsi je
<jelly-home> rob||: ima li neki drugi video player negdje istovremeno ukljucen
<rob||> ne
<rob||> dnevnik.hr video je ok
<rob||> samo youtube je roz
<Neuromanc> koji je to kur izmedju ubuntua i gnometa?
<rob||> evo uploadam sliku da je mozes viditi
<rob||> http://img19.imageshack.us/img19/6875/prikazzaslonap.png
<CrazyLemon> izklopi hardware acceleration
<CrazyLemon> ili blokiraj youtube cookieje
<CrazyLemon> sta god ti vise pase
<CrazyLemon> :)
<rob||> koristim onboard graficku
<jelly-home> Neuromanc: evo ti pa citaj: http://aseigo.blogspot.com/2011/03/collaborations-demise.html
<CrazyLemon> rob|| desni klik na flash video -> settings -> prvi tab --> i izklopi hardware acceleration :)
<rob||> Settings mi je zasivljeno
<lizard_> vecer
<CrazyLemon> pa idi na neki drugi video..ne na youtube     odi na dnevnik.hr flash video pa tamo neče bit
<CrazyLemon> ili youporn...take your pick
<masnipalac> i dalje neuspjevam montirati 
<jelly-home> koju naredbu pokreces i koju gresku javlja?
<rob||> CrazyLemon, znam da nema na porntube, ali mi tu i tamo zatreba video s youtube ;)
<rob||> You have version 10,2,152,27 installed
<hbogner> rob||, i meni je roz vec danima a kad ga gledam embedanog na druge stranice radi ok
<masnipalac> http://pastebin.com/fVN9eeQn
<rob||> aha .. mislio sam da sam ja sta sjebao :)
<rob||> da i ja recimo na facebooku ga mogu normaklno gledati
<CrazyLemon> problem je vezan na youtube
<masnipalac> napravio sam mapu bot u home/ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> nesto su se igrali i od tad na linux distribucijami ne radi kako treba :)
<masnipalac> i tu sam mislio, ono mi nekak prekomplivcirano, a sad ispada da ni to nije sretno rješenje
<rob||> Linux phoenix.home.net 2.6.38-5-generic #32-Ubuntu SMP Tue Feb 22 16:10:15 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<jelly-home> masnipalac: ak ti je to prekomplicirano, cek da vidis cudesa koja treba za reinstalirati GRUB boot loader 
<rob||> Release:	11.04
<jelly-home> masnipalac: koju tocno naredbu si pisao, i koju tocno gresku javi?
<hbogner> ili vratiti lvm polje na raidu :D
<lizard_> e da pitam ima li pomaka u 11.04 veriziji
<masnipalac> pa na pasebinu je
<masnipalac>  http://pastebin.com/fVN9eeQn
<rob||> lizard_, novi GUI
<jelly-home> masnipalac: ah.  Rekao si mu -t a nisi reko koji tip filesystema
<lizard_> znam da je novi Gui samo proba sam par bildova nije mi se htio instalirat na mašinu
<jelly-home> masnipalac: "TIP-FSA" je trebalo zamijeniti sa stvarnim tipom fs-a.
<jelly-home> dakle ext3 ili ext4 ili sto vec je
<masnipalac> ext4 je
<masnipalac> a direktorij je hom-ubuntu-bot
<masnipalac> ili da ostavim oni mnt
<jelly-home> koji god, samo da postoji i da ga tocno napises
<masnipalac> mount point /home/ubuntu/mnt does not exist
<masnipalac> jbga
<masnipalac> nejde
<jelly-home> brijem da taj ne postoji
<jelly-home> brijem da si prije mkdir-nuo nesto drugo
<jelly-home> http://pastebin.com/fVN9eeQn veli /home/ubuntu/bot
<masnipalac> http://img851.imageshack.us/i/screenshotas.png/
<jelly-home> masnipalac: klinuo si na [/] filesystem gumb, dakle pocetak
<jelly-home> prikazan je sadrzaj / direktorija, a ne /home ili /home/ubuntu
<jelly-home> masnipalac: vidi se samo / u naslovu prozora
<masnipalac> mount /dev/nesto   a šta nešto, kaj treba upisat umjesto toga nešto
<jelly-home> taj dio si vec imao ispravan
<jelly-home> zapravo, lazem, nisi
<jelly-home> masnipalac: /dev/nesto ti je rekao blkid.  /dev/sda1 ili /dev/sda2 ili ....
<jelly-home> nadji pravi
<masnipalac> mount/dev/ sda2
<masnipalac> mount /dev/sda2 -t ext4 /
<masnipalac> e a sad
<jelly-home> "/" nije dobar izbor za montirati disk
<jelly-home> uzmi neki drugi, po mogucnosti prazan, direktorij
<masnipalac> to sam samo upiso, da vidiš
<masnipalac> a sad bi trebalo napravit, a gde 
<jelly-home> vec si napravio jedan malo prije, zar ne
<jelly-home> a mozes koristiti i od prije postojeci /mnt
<masnipalac> da, ali ono nije dobra putanja bila
<masnipalac> može
<jelly-home> koji se tako zove, zamisli cuda, jer upravo sluzi za montiranje kojekavog smeca
<masnipalac> pa daj reci onda kak da napravim
<masnipalac> mount point /ubuntu/bot does not exist
<jelly-home> masnipalac: pa, jel postoji direktorij /ubuntu/bot ? 
<jelly-home> ls -ld /ubuntu/bot
<masnipalac> cannot access /ubuntu/bot: No such file or directory
<jelly-home> znaci, ne postoji.  Jel postoji mozda /home/ubuntu/bot ?
<masnipalac> drwxr-xr-x 2 ubuntu ubuntu 40 2011-03-13 18:30 /home/ubuntu/bot
<masnipalac> mount /dev/sda2 -t ext4 /home/ubuntu/bot
<masnipalac> jel to
<jelly-home> probaj.
<jelly-home> ako ne javi nista, znaci da vjerojatno radi.
<masnipalac> žmirka, radi nešto
<jelly-home> potvrdi sa "df" ili "mount" naredbom da se pojavio redak sa /dev/sda2 u izlazu
<jelly-home> te dvije naredbe pokazuju koji su trenutno filesystemi montirani
<jelly-home> df je krace napisati, ali mount (sama za sebe) je tehnicki ispravnija
<masnipalac> još žmirka
<masnipalac> a kad poslije ugasim komp, dali če sutra bit ok ili opet isto
<jelly-home> jesi li dobio prompt nakon mount naredbe ili jos nesto ceka
<masnipalac> još žmirka
<jelly-home> vidi hoce li zavrsiti, to ne bi trebalo dugo trajati
<masnipalac> kake sam sreće, ...znaš :)
<masnipalac> još žmirka kursor u terminalu, bojim se da nebu niš stoga, predugo to traje
<masnipalac> upiso sam mount, niš se nije desilo, i dalje žmirka
<jelly-home> nisi dobio natrag prompt u terminalu?
<masnipalac> ne
<masnipalac> još žmirka
<jelly-home> ajd lupi jos jednom enter
<masnipalac> samo se kursor koji žmirka pomako u novi red
<jelly-home> djubre
<jelly-home> daj mu reci Control-Z
<jelly-home> (key combo)
<masnipalac> a mislim da ništa neradi, pošto mi na kompu nesvetli crvena lampica, koja inaće svetli kad komp nekaj dela
<jelly-home> ak veli "suspended" ili nes u tom stilu reci mu "bg"
<jelly-home> ak Ctrl z ne radi onda nes ne stima ;-)\
<masnipalac> niš
<jelly-home> masnipalac: mozes otvoriti jos jedan terminal i lupit "ps -fe |grep mount   " da vidis da li se mount naredba vrti ili ne
<masnipalac> http://pastebin.com/R044uCER
<jelly-home> nesto je u klincu, od prije imas vec dva mounta site particije koji stoje
<masnipalac> i?
<jelly-home> jedan je iz grafickog sucelja (onaj prvi, koji pokusava montirati pod /media/....)
<jelly-home> problem je mozda u softveru, mozda u hardveru
<jelly-home> masnipalac: pastebinnaj izlaz dmesg naredbe, cijeli
<jelly-home> masnipalac: znaci dmesg > dmesg.txt, pa onda pastebinnaj tu datoteku dmesg.txt
<jelly-home> dmesg daje poruke od Linux kernela
<masnipalac> http://pastebin.com/X71jAe8f
<jelly-home> masnipalac: jel ti livecd neki stariji ubuntu ili neki relativno friski? 
<masnipalac> 10.10
<masnipalac> zadnji
<jelly-home> hah.
<jelly-home> linija 368- veli da je kernel bagav 
<jelly-home> dakle softverski problem, sto je dobro
<jelly-home> linije 366-367 vele da je filesystem na /dev/sda2 kod proslog bootanja imao IO error, sto mozda znaci hardverski problem, a mozda ne, al ak ti je riknuo drugi disk onda je mozda kontroler bio zbunjen
<jelly-home> masnipalac: uglavnom.  Rebootaj opet.  Nemoj nista pokusavati montirati, nego umjesto toga treba prvo napraviti provjeru filesystema na /dev/sda2
<jelly-home> dakle jedan lijepi fsck
<masnipalac> ok, idem rebot, pa se vrnem
<jelly-home> ok.  kad se vrnes, ako u dmesg vise ne bude ruznog BUG ili OOPS, trebat ce napraviti fsck -C /dev/sda2
<masnipalac> znači fsck u terminal
<jelly-home> nakon sto potvrdis da kernel ne radi probleme
<masnipalac> fsck from util-linux-ng 2.17.2
<masnipalac> i to je sve
<jelly-home> fsck, sa relevantnim opcijama.  Jesi li provjerio u dmesg da vise nema BUG ni Oops?
<jelly-home> i da vise nema mount procesa?
<masnipalac> http://pastebin.com/eqbpsBar
<jelly-home> hah, djubre od ubuntua je opet probalo automatski montirati ili provjeriti /dev/sda2
<jelly-home> masnipalac: nadji livecd koji nece napraviti OOPS kad se boota 
<masnipalac> može stariji ubuntu
<masnipalac> 9.4
<jelly-home> 10.04 ili 11.04 beta ako toga ima bi trebao biti ok.  9.04 je mozda prestar za ext4
<jelly-home> ja obicno za popravljanje linuxa koristim grml.org
<masnipalac> nemam
<masnipalac> imam netbok edišn
<masnipalac> `10.10
<jelly-home> to je ok
<masnipalac> da ubacim
<jelly-home> bootaj to
<masnipalac> evo
<jelly-home> vidi hoce li se bolje ponasati kernel
<jelly-home> bitno je da nema Oops ni BUG 
<jelly-home> bbiab, odoh do pekarne
<masnipalac> nisam mogao dići, neka jebada s driverima, pisalo
<jelly-home> probaj onda sprziti noviji 10.10 od ovog, mozda su ispravili problem.  Ako ti instalacija nije jako bitna, mozes probat fsck-ati i sa bagavim kernelom ;-)
<jelly-home> ili neki drugi livecd
<jelly-home> za pocetak treba fsck da se particiji opce moze montirati, a nakon toga ce trebati popraviti boot loader
<masnipalac> sutra bi trebo stić drugi komp, pa bi onda mogo ubosti ovaj hard, 
<masnipalac> samo ako budeš ti ili ko drugi na kanalu
<masnipalac> laku noć i zahvaljujem na trudu
<rob||> izislasluzbena nadogradnja androida za x8
<rob||> android je nalinuxu, a ne mozesga nadograditi na linuxu nego moras na windowsima :(
<rsedak> jutro
<ravilov> android nije *na* linuxu, to *jest* linux
<rob||> da :)
#ubuntu-hr 2012-03-05
<ivoks> joj, ponedjeljak
<MmikeDOMA> dan blize petku
<ivoks> danas treba natankat
<ivoks> dizel bi mogao preci 10kn
<MmikeDOMA> znatna usteda
<ivoks> malo po malo...
<dodobas> MmikeDOMA: vid ovo http://i.imgur.com/RAQXo.jpg
<ivoks> lol
<MmikeDOMA> lol :)
<dodobas> The Vendor Client relationship - in real world situations -> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2a8TRSgzZY
<dodobas> nasao novi reddit
<dodobas> http://www.reddit.com/r/ProgrammerHumor/
<ivoks> salim se s laptopa na stroj sa 6GB RAM-a i 4 jezgre
<ivoks> s/salim/selim/
<Mmike> malo je 6 gigi rama danas
<Mmike> ja kupujem stroj sa i5 procom i 16GB rama, a ak mi plate sve, i i7 proc
<ivoks> ma ovo je stroj koji sam uzeo jos 2008.
<ivoks> samo stoji tu i trosi struju, glumi neki server
<ivoks> a s obzirom da na laptopu imam 2GB i ULV proc, ovo bi trebao biti veliki pomak
<ivoks> a imam i dosta veci disk :)
<dodobas> ste koristili kad redshift ili onaj x.flux ?
<ivoks> zvuci zanimljivo
<dodobas> trebao bi kao automatski podesiti toplinu boja monitora...
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> evo, bas cu probati
<dodobas> redshift -l 45.8:16 -t 6500:3700
<ivoks> nije se nista promijenilo
<dodobas> pa nije kad je dan...
<ivoks> mozda ne radi na laptopima :)
<ivoks> a je, promijenilo se
<dodobas> ubij to pa probaj redshift -v -o -l 45.8:16
<ivoks> kad ga ugasim, uocim malu promjenu
<dodobas> mozes cak maknuti -o
<ivoks> da, mijenja se
<ivoks> nije losa fora
<dodobas> ili se stavi u ameriku :) -l 45.8:-120 :)
<jelly-home> f.lux je original http://stereopsis.com/flux/
<Mmike> kak' da mdadmu kazem da pocne checkirati array
<ivoks> redshift bi trebao biti ukljucen po defaultu :)
<ivoks> i onda ostaviti korisnicima da ga iskljuce ako zele
<ivoks> wow...
<ivoks> thunderbird je preveden u 12.04
<ivoks> sale: kad je thunderbird preveden? :)
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> krepa disk u backupu
<ivoks> zamijeni se
<ivoks> slijedeci dan krepa drugi
<jelly> prije ili nakon rebuilda
<jelly> Mmike: debian ima /usr/share/mdadm/checkarray skriptu za one kojima se ne da citati manual
<SilverSpace> jutar
<jelly> ivoks: redshift postavke ovise o monitoru, osvjetljenju sobe, i osobnom utisku... kod mene defaulti totalno prekompenziraju
<jelly> ali redshift -l 45.75:16 -t 7200:5600 -m vidmode -o/-x mi je ok
<jelly> jeftine stedne zarulje dodatno pogorsavaju problem
<Mmike> jelly, neat! nisam opce znao za to, thnx :)
<jelly> a bedasti EU zakoni hoce zabraniti obicne zarulje iako ce to biti jako problematicno za graficke dizajnere, fotografe, i sve ostale kojima su boje bitne
<SilverSpace> hja kaj i halogene
<SilverSpace> vis sad si me sjetio da ja moram dvije zarulje kupiti
<ivoks> jelly: ne samo to, nego stedne zarulje sadrze zivu, koja je veci ekoloski problem od povecane potrosnje energije
<ivoks> opcenito, povecana potrosnja energije nije ekoloski problem
<ivoks> ekoloski problem je kako se ta energija proizvodi
<jelly> o tome uopce ne zelim razmisljati, ljudi ce ih bacati u smece sam tak
<jelly> ivoks: isti kufer, problem treba napasti s obje strane
<SilverSpace> http://i2.lulzimg.com/13c0e593e3.jpg
<jelly> dosta vise s tim r.pi
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> op....
<ivoks> q
<ivoks> Title: Global menu is not ergonomical on large screens
<ivoks> ** Changed in: compiz-core
<obruT> SilverSpace: jesi ti uspio narucit stogod ?
<ivoks>        Status: In Progress => Fix Committed
<jelly> ivoks: /me gleda na sat
<SilverSpace> obruT: nemam pojma Mmike mi obecao :)
<jelly> ivoks: 26.4. je blizu
<ivoks> da, je...
<Mmike> SilverSpace, da, nije se jos narucilo, nesto sporo to ide, al' imam te na umu. 3 komada su rezervirana za mene, 2 meni, jedan tebi
<SilverSpace> obruT: jes vidio arch za r.pi
<ivoks> moram se i ja pozabaviti svojim projektima
<jelly> ak LTS zavrsi sa UI-jem koje nije tip-top, to ce biti katastrofa
<SilverSpace> Mmike: :)) bus ti doso po ovu svoju kutiju
<ivoks> jelly: ja se ionako vise angaziram oko servera...
<ivoks> jelly: desktop mi je ono... nuzno zlo
<Mmike> SilverSpace, uhaj, matere si stare stavim na tavan, zaboravio :/ dodjem ovaj tjedan, moram opet u Djubrava knjige da sredim
<SilverSpace> eto sjeti se
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> pratim tag #ubuntu na twiteru bemti skoro da su svi sa spanjolskog govornog podrucja
<SilverSpace> ivoks: jesi sutra u zg
<SilverSpace> na hokeju
<ivoks> SilverSpace: cak bi i mogao...
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/zagreb/zet-ova-sms-karta-kupovat-ce-se-kao-osobna-kartica-clanak-383533
<SilverSpace> joj joj 
<SilverSpace> u supljeg u prazno
<SilverSpace> iz*
<ivoks> eh
<ivoks> nista od mog servera u desktop
<ivoks> graficka kartica je prejadna za bilo sto osim crne i bijele :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> mozda je bed u unityju? :)
<ivoks> nije... ne radi nis
<ivoks> unity ne dira graficku karticu
<ivoks> to su one serverske kartice
<ivoks> ati ES1000
<ivoks> Rage XL was a low-cost RAGE Pro-based solution. As a low-power solution with capable 2D-acceleration, the chip was used on many low-end graphics cards. It was also seen on Intel motherboards, as recently as 2004, and was still used in 2006 for server motherboards. The Rage XL has been succeeded by the ATI ES1000 for server use.
<ivoks> The chip was basically a die-shrunk Rage Pro, optimized to be very inexpensive for solutions where only basic graphics output was necessary.
<jelly> jah, Rage XL je bio u svim Proliantima do cca 2009
<jelly> iskreno ne znam zasto su ga isli mijenjat -- radi super ako ti bas treba grafika na serveru
<jelly> (tj. ako imas windowse ili defaultno instalirani RHEL ili SUSE)
<jelly> "One naših računi kod drži ravnotežu 20,500,000.00 kn (dvadeset milijuna pet stotina tisuća funti) je bio neaktivan i nije djelovao u proteklih dvanaest (12) godina. "
<MmikeDOMA> imam firefox 10.02
<MmikeDOMA> pa taj je JOS sporiji :)
<dodobas> pa ne znam... meni sa 60 tabova radi bez problema...
<dodobas> chrome mi je jucer sa 4 nakon 6h... uzeo 1gb rama
<dodobas> smece
<MmikeDOMA> nop
<MmikeDOMA> ff je smece
<MmikeDOMA> chrome radi 019348111 puta boje
<MmikeDOMA> da, uzme rama
<MmikeDOMA> jos gore, u Kayaku ima gadan bug pa chrome uzme i 4 GB rama (firefox uzme 600-800)
<MmikeDOMA> al' firefox je neupotrebljivo spor
<MmikeDOMA> meni chrome neuzme nikad vise od gige rama (ne racunam kayako)
<MmikeDOMA> a imam ga stalno upaljenog
<dodobas> YMMV ...
<MmikeDOMA> :)
<MmikeDOMA> kayako je, btw, isto drek
<MmikeDOMA> oko 250k ticketa i vise ne moze
<MmikeDOMA> i sad sugeriraju da ispraznimo bazu
<MmikeDOMA> pajz sad ovo
<MmikeDOMA> mysql cluster sa 22 slavea - 4 od njih su svakih 2-3 minute 'out of the pool' kako bi replikacija kasnila manje od minute - joy of MyISAM
<ivoks> ima netko za posuditi sirokokutni objektiv? za canon dslr
<obruT> ivoks: kad i na koliko trebas ?
<obruT> i je li fotic fullframe  ?
<ivoks> obruT: dan-dva
<ivoks> obruT: fotic je canon 550
<ivoks> eos 550
<obruT> imam ja, ak ces pripazit na objektiv :P
<ivoks> pa hocu...
<obruT> kosta oko 5-6 kkuna pa ono
<ivoks> znam da kosta
<ivoks> zato pitam jel ima tko za posudit
<ivoks> koji objektiv imas?
<ivoks> ak ga razbijem, kupim ti novi, jebiga :)
<obruT> canon 10-22
<obruT> to je najsire sto ces naci, a da nije neki fisheye ili tako neka perverzarija
<obruT> ide samo na crop faktor sto 550-tica je
<obruT> uglavnom super kvaliteta stakla, odlican i brz motor
<obruT> 3.5-4.5 max otvor blende
<ivoks> zvuci dobro
<ivoks> obruT: jel bi se mogli naci danas?
<obruT> moze danas, e sad, raspored za danas: oko 16:30 sam doma, onda sam na jarunu do nekih 18:30, onda opet doma do 19:30 pa sam u gradu (oko cvjetnog do nekih 22-23h)
<ivoks> obruT: moze u 16:30? :)
<obruT> moze, 16:30 na Voltinom
<MmikeDOMA> 550 nije full frame
<obruT> MmikeDOMA: znamo :)
<ivoks> al bolje nemam, pa...
<MmikeDOMA> ja bi takav objektiv isto
<obruT> objektiv je presuper, tesko mi ga skinut kad ga zaserafim :)
<MmikeDOMA> najsire sto ja imam je 15-85
<MmikeDOMA> isto nije fullframe fotic pa ima cropa
<MmikeDOMA> al' zato 270mm uzumira k'o veliko :)
<obruT> al onaj 16-35 je premrak objektiv, to na FF foticu radi cuda
<obruT> mislim naravno na canonov 2.8
<MmikeDOMA> :)
<MmikeDOMA> ovaj 70-210 sto imam je f4.0 all the way
<MmikeDOMA> i jako je dobar objektiv
<MmikeDOMA> samo kaj je, jbg, 70mm :)
<MmikeDOMA> a 50mm prime imam 1.8, to je isto fino skroz, al' 50mm
<MmikeDOMA> tak da
<MmikeDOMA> ovaj 15-85 mi je u biti izvrstan
<MmikeDOMA> izoblicenja u slici uopce nema
<MmikeDOMA> al' uopce
<MmikeDOMA> frend ima na nikonu 18-350
<MmikeDOMA> ili tako nesto
<MmikeDOMA> pa to je upotrebljivo na oko 60-200
<MmikeDOMA> sve ostalo je tak iskrivljena slika
<obruT> ja si razmisljam oko nekog telca i sve vise gledam 70-200 4.0L
<MmikeDOMA> to ja imam
<MmikeDOMA> tj, nemam to, imam 70-210
<MmikeDOMA> stari onaj
<MmikeDOMA> http://www.kenrockwell.com/canon/lenses/70-210mm.htm
<MmikeDOMA> mislim da sam ga 450 kuna platio
<obruT> MmikeDOMA: trebali bi se jednom naci, prosetat i tamo izmjenjivat objektive i isprobat :)
<MmikeDOMA> moze :)
<MmikeDOMA> ja za
<MmikeDOMA> i bajkove malo upogonit
<MmikeDOMA> da mi pokazes zanimljivosti oko grada
<obruT> bio sam za vikend kod staraca, isli cura i ja malo gledat ptice, eeeee, tako mi je zao bilo sto nemam neki telac, bilo bi presuper fotki
<MmikeDOMA> sam racunaj da je meni 30ak km u danu neki limit :)
<obruT> e pa da, mozemo s bajkovima
<MmikeDOMA> di ste isili?
<obruT> oko Slunja, uglavnom uz kanjon Korane
<obruT> prvi dan iznad kanjona, drugi dan u kanjonu
<obruT> vidjeli prekrasnih ptica... uspio ufotkat samo Sojku kojoj sam uspio prici blizu pa ju okinuo 50-ticom
<ivoks> joj
<ivoks> eduroamu
<ivoks> Konfiguracijski parametri
<ivoks> RADIUS server kojeg koristi davatelj usluga potrebno je na odgovarajući način podesiti kako bi mogao obavljati svoju funkciju. To je najlakše napraviti korištenjem gotovih paketa za Debian Linux distribuciju. Odgovarajući FreeRADIUS programski paket možete naći ovdje.
<ivoks> ali to nisu parametri, to je paket
<ivoks> koji su to parametri? :)
<ivoks> a za one koji imaju svoj, evo freeradius etc direktorij :)
<ivoks> i taj /etc nema veze s onim sto dodje u freeradius-aai paketu
<ivoks> pa joj...
<ivoks> ico!!! :D
<Mmike> daj, reci
<Mmike> pliz
<Mmike> da mu mast vadim
<Mmike> ueber-admin :)
<jelly> ivoks: to sto pise na eduroam.hr se ne slaze previse s onim sto dodje u paketu i s onim sto ti treba da bi ti radio lokalni radius kao eduroam-proxy
<jelly> ivoks: ALI to sto dodje u paketu JE dovoljno da tvoji korisnici mogu koristiti eduroam u roamingu, nakon sto kontaktiras eduroam majstore i sredis certifikate
<jelly> tak sam bar ja skuzio
<ivoks> nda...
<ivoks> jednom drugom zgodom...
<Mmike> ivoks, jesi kad migrirao stvari sa exchangea na postfix?
<jelly> imapsync ftw
<ivoks> Mmike: mail ili sve?
<ivoks> mislim, jasno je da ne mozes sve :)
<ivoks> postfix je samo mail
<jelly> eh, kriva vrsta brkova
<jelly> <brkolog> hihi, my cat inspired me
<jelly> eto kad je nas jezik neprecizan, ja mislio da se lik/liketa bavi sa moustaches, a zapravo su whiskers
<ivoks> Hamidovići poručili: Hašim je prvi, bit će još ubijenih Osmanovića!
<ivoks> ajte se odite ubijat negdje drugdje
<ivoks> eto, dizel 10,18
<obruT> tko je hasim i tko su osmanovici
<obruT> i hamidovici
<ivoks> neki koji se ubijaju po dubravi
<ivoks> a bjeze po medjimurju i istri :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: cigani :)
<obruT> nek se oni potamane, sto se zivcirate oko toga :)
<jelly> obruT: nisu dobar primjer
<jelly> ne valja pustati da se ljudi ubijaju bez obzira, za takve stvari sluze ratovi
<obruT> jebiga, onda ce se uvuci i oni koji ne trebaju
<jelly> da al tad postoji izgovor, a za ovo nema izgovora
<SilverSpace> yah
<ivoks> obruT: do kad si doma? :)
<ivoks> razmisljam si sad krenuti
<ivoks> tko zna kakva ce guzva biti kasnije
<ivoks> Over the weekend, developer Egor Homakov exploited a gaping vulnerability in GitHub that allowed him (or anyone else with basic hacker know-how) to gain administrator access to projects such as Ruby on Rails, Linux, and millions of others.
<ivoks> GitHub uses the Ruby on Rails application framework, and Rails has been weak to what's known as a mass-assignment vulnerability for years. Basically, Homakov exploited this vulnerability to add his public key to the Rails project on GitHub, which then meant that GitHub identified him as an administrator of the project.
<obruT> ivoks: pa u 16:30 sam tamo, presvlacim se i picim na jarun
<obruT> dakle tamo sam 15-tak minuta
<jelly> ivoks: \o/
<Mmike> ivoks, ma mail samo, rekao sam im da kalendar nemaju na postsfixu
<Mmike> ugl
<Mmike> odustali su od svega, tak da nista :)
<ivoks> obruT: ok, krecem
<Mmike> blah
<Mmike> i ja sam htiop
<jelly> Mmike: treba ti sto razlicitih servisa za migrirati sa exchangea.  postfix + dovecot + amavis+spamassassin + caldav + carddav 
<Mmike> ne, samo mail
<Mmike> tj, ne kalendar
<Mmike> tj, valjda
<Mmike> tj, neznam :)
<jelly> kalendar nije mail
<jelly> adresari nisu mail
<jelly> server side filtriranje... SKORO pa nije mail ;-)
<jelly> + roundcube + sieve plugini + ...
<jelly> + zpush za ActiveSync + ...
<jelly> i onda izgubis toliko vremena na to da ti je  jednostavnije kupit 3 MS server licence i AD i Exchange
<jelly> http://www.24sata.hr/zanimljivosti/samoborski-grunf-napravio-je-trokolicu-tesku-200-kilograma-256286
<ivoks> jelly: ili koristiti google :)
<jelly> for domains
<jelly> koji se opet placa
<jelly> ne zelim guglu povjeriti podatke i workflow od firme/ustanove, ymmv
<Mmike> tja
<Mmike> ne zelis ti
<Mmike> al' oni s kojima suradjujes koriste to zlo
<Mmike> tak da
<jelly> tak me zaboli
<ivoks> ima i zimbra
<jelly> ima svasta, samo je pitanje kak radi
<jelly> zarafa
<jelly> sigurno jos neki na z
<ivoks> ova nova zimbra je cak upotrebljiva
<dodobas> onaj redshift, bas fora ... :)
<jelly> jašta
<igcek> caw
<igcek> kako keiati obicnog koisnika u terminalu?
<igcek> kreirati*
<igcek> znaci, da nema root pivilegija
<jelly-home> sudo adduser korisnickoime
<jelly-home> man adduser za detalje
<igcek> aha, mislio sam da kad kreiras novog korisnika postane on root po defaultu al se cini da nije tak
<jelly-home> to ne bi imalo previse smisla
<igcek> jos nesto
<igcek> nautilus mi prikazuje samo homes ali ako rucno napisem... znaci smb://server/user... onda mi otvori folder koji trebam. u cem je fora? 
<ivoks> sad cu ja kak i linus
<ivoks> SMF developeri su moroni :)
<jelly-home> hello... php web forum?
<jelly-home> jel mogu biti ISTA drugo
<ivoks> kao, sad ce meni ftp posloziti privilegije
<ivoks> i gledam sto radi
<ivoks> chmod 777 ~
<ivoks> i to 1000 puta
<ivoks> i onda se buni kako nije uspio
<ivoks> ti srca
<ivoks> igcek: ja tebe ovo sa smb nisam nista shvatio
<jelly-home> jako voli ~
<jelly-home> ivoks: "zasto ne vidim network shareove negdje pregledno u file browseru, nego ih moram rucno ukucati"
<jelly-home> recimo
<jelly-home> ako bi nagadjali sto je pjesnik htio reci
<jelly-home> to se jednom zvalo Network Neighborhood u win95
<igcek> mah sheranje mi radi, al mi smeta jer ne mogu "preklikati" do njega
<igcek> jel to jelly napravijo prijevod iz igcekščinu u ivoksščinu
<igcek> :)
<ivoks> fora je u tome sto si si tako slozio share
<ivoks> slozio si si security = share
<ivoks> i homes
<ivoks> share
<ivoks> a kako security = share ne zna koji si ti user, dok ne upises koji share zelis, tako to i ne radi
<ivoks> ako se logiras prije nego udjes u server, onda ce i samba znati koji home ti servirati
<ivoks> idem sad doma
<ivoks> security = share se ne bi smjeo nikada koristiti
<jelly-home> doma iti
<igcek> ok, tenks
<hbogner> androidashi, ima netko neki dobar rss app za preporucit?
<sale> ivoks: preveden je i Calendar (Lightning) koji dolazi s TB-om ;-)
<sale> prijevod je jos uvijek u beti. Feedback je dobrodosao
<jelly-home> sale: kak se veli Feedback
<sale> jelly-home: povratna informacija
<igcek> laku noč svirači
#ubuntu-hr 2012-03-06
<ivoks> ajde, gejmeri i desktopasi
<ivoks> sto je bolje podrzano na linuxu? ati ili nvidia?
<ivoks> treba mi neka najjeftinija moguca kartica :)
<ivoks> pci-x ili pci-e
<ivoks> pa ove graficke imaju vise rama neg moj laptop
<dodobas> ivoks: zasto ne uzmes intel ?
<ivoks> pa jel ima intel pci-e?
<ivoks> links nema
<ivoks> (pasivni/aktivni hladnjak mi nije bitan jer ce cpu hladnjak sluziti kao a/c na moru)
<Mmike> 6 sati trajalo prebacivanje tablice iz myisam u innodb
<Mmike> ivoks, brijem da je nvidija bolje podrzana na linuxu
<dodobas> moje osobno iskustvo je bolje s nvidiom... cak i s onim noueavu driverdmo... kako vec
<ivoks> ok
<ivoks> nvidia it is
<Mmike> nda, taj noveau je, tak... al' nvidijin driver je nelos (iako nije carski nit on)
<Mmike> al', ivoks
<Mmike> cek!
<ivoks> gotovo vec, narucio :)
<Mmike> procitaj malo, progoogleci
<Mmike> lol :)))))))))))))))
<dodobas> :D
<ivoks> salim se
<Mmike> dodobas, jel' ti jasno sto se sad desilo? :)
<Mmike> slijedecih 2 godine cemo slusati 'kako smo ga sjebali, i kako slusa debile' :)
<dodobas> Mmike: svatko ima kriz koji nosi...
<Mmike> ivoks, neznam kakvi su novi atiji na linuxu, sto se tu promijenilo unazad godinu dana
<ivoks> kad bi dao 25000kn za karticu, da, onda bi kukao
<dodobas> nas se zove ivoks :)
<Mmike> ivoks, ja sam sestri kupio grafulju za 600 kuna, nvidija, radi k'o zmaj
<ivoks> al za 250kn, pa... tolko me kosta put varazdin-zagreb-varazdin
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> imas pravo,da :)
<dodobas> za ati znam da driver nije vise u slozbenom repozitoriju za archlinux :)
<dodobas> *sluzbenom
<ivoks> http://www.links.hr/?naziv=graficka-kartica-pci-e-xfx-ati-radeon-hd-5450-low-profile-1gb-ddr3-hdmi-dvi-d-sub-hdtv&option=artikl&id_kategorija=05180606&id_artikl=051.806.803
<ivoks> http://www.links.hr/?naziv=graficka-kartica-pci-e-asus-geforce-210-low-profile-passive-cooler-1gb-ddr3-hdmi-dvi-d-sub-hdtv&option=artikl&id_kategorija=05180306&id_artikl=051.803.838
<ivoks> eci peci pec
<ivoks> recimo da mi je asus zvucniji od xfx
<dodobas> oce radit unity na tome? 
<ivoks> jos je i low profile
<ivoks> ma nije toliko bitan unity
<ivoks> bitno je da hoce prikazati JPEG
<ivoks> :D
<dodobas> u boji ? :)
<ivoks> ovo sto sad imam ne moze ni to
<ivoks> ma mislim, moze, al... ne mozes vjerovat da je tako spor
<Mmike> ivoks
<Mmike> ne to :)
<Mmike> cek
<ivoks> Mmike: gle, necu igrati igrice
<ivoks> sve sto mi treba je da moze pokazati hd rezu
<ivoks> i da pri tom ne umre
<Mmike> da, svejedno, ne to
<Mmike> btw, jel' ti trebaju hdmijevi ili tvoutovi?
<Mmike> ili samo DVI ?
<ivoks> VGA i HDMI :)
<ivoks> nemam hdmi na monitoru
<ivoks> ovaj.. dvi
<Mmike> http://www.links.hr/?naziv=graficka-kartica-pci-e-gainward-geforce-gt-520-passive-1gb-ddr3-hdmi-dvi-d-sub&option=artikl&id_kategorija=05180306&id_artikl=051.803.829
<Mmike> doduse, ima je samo u varazdinu
<Mmike> al' to ti nije brijem problem
<ivoks> ah... imam dvi-d
<ivoks> pa kaj i tih dvi-a ima razlicitih
<ivoks> kak je covjecanstvo mutavo
<Mmike> znas zasto jos nvidija?
<Mmike> ati ima vece sanse da ce propasti u godinu/dve
<Mmike> pa ces bar imat nvidia drivere :)
<ivoks> i to kaj kazes
<ivoks> vidis... ova nvidia je jos jeftinija
<ivoks> PCI-Express 2.0
<ivoks> nemam pojma kaj ja imam u serveru
<ivoks> PCI Express x8
<ivoks> PCI Express x4
<Mmike> udario sam se
<Mmike> u koljeno
<Mmike> jako
<Mmike> boli
<ivoks> PCI Express
<ivoks> 2 PCI Express x8 slots, 2 PCI Express x 4 slots, 1 PCI-X 64-bit/133MHz slot
<ivoks> to znaci, nije pci-e 2?
<ivoks> Mmike: ozdravi brzo
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> pci-e i pci-x nije isto 
<Mmike> al'
<ivoks> znam da nije
<Mmike> koja je to ploca, serverska neka?
<ivoks> imam 6 pci-e slotova
<ivoks> da, serverska
<ivoks> mislim, to je server :)
<ivoks> PowerEdge T300
<ivoks> uzet cu tu nvidiu
<ivoks> a k... u varazdinu je
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> nisi u varazdinu? :))))))))))))))))))))))))
<ivoks> ne, u zagrebu sam
<Mmike> vish kak bog ima smisla za ironiju :)
<ivoks> a treba mi danas
<Mmike> ako narucis preko webshopa dostavit ce ti ju 
<Mmike> cek da vidimo sta jos ima onda
<Mmike> ovo sam izabrao zato kaj je ima u vz
<ivoks> nece danas
<Mmike> ugl, lagano je
<Mmike> da, nece danas stic dostavit
<Mmike> uzmi bilo koju nvidiju serije 4 ili 5
<ivoks> a ako narucim iz zagreba?
<ivoks> http://www.links.hr/?naziv=graficka-kartica-pci-e-asus-geforce-gt-520-1gb-ddr3-passive-hdmi-d-sub-dvi-hdtv&option=artikl&id_kategorija=05180306&id_artikl=051.803.797
<Mmike> a u varazdinu je, treba doc do zagreba
<ivoks> ma ova je u zagrebu
<ivoks> ak ju narucim danas, hoce ju dostaviti?
<Mmike> eto
<Mmike> dvojim
<Mmike> ak ti treba danas odi po nju
<Mmike> i nemoj placati virmanom
<ivoks> ionak idem tam danas
<Mmike> nego dodji tamo i plati karticom
<Mmike> ili gotovinom
<Mmike> jer ti nece dat robu ako im para nije sjela
<ivoks> zasto ekipa ocijenjuje izgled graficke kartice?
<ivoks> cek
<ivoks> daj mi objasni ovo:
<ivoks> http://www.links.hr/?naziv=graficka-kartica-pci-e-asus-geforce-210-low-profile-passive-cooler-1gb-ddr3-hdmi-dvi-d-sub-hdtv&option=artikl&id_kategorija=05180306&id_artikl=051.803.838
<ivoks> zove se
<ivoks> ASUS GeForce 210
<ivoks> a opis kaze:
<ivoks> GPU brand ATi Radeon
<Mmike> sjebali su :)
<Mmike> cesto im se desi
<Mmike> sanjao sam btw da sam pripravnik u linksu :)
<ivoks> strasno
<ivoks> kak je ddr3 jeftin
<ivoks> 16gb ddr3 = 8gb ddr2
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> ja sam cak sklon kupovanju ploce koja kuzi ddr3 samo da si mogu 16 gigi rama staviti
<Mmike> znaci imam izbor ploca+ram vs ploca+proc+ram (jer bih se htio maknuti s AMDa)
<Mmike> kak super tb9 radi
<Mmike> za arzliku od onog 3
<Mmike> drj_cro, oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<Mmike> drj_cro, pa sretan rodjendan!
 * Mmike treba SSD :/
<Mmike> vrag mater, ode 1k kuna u vjetar
<ivoks> o
<ivoks> danas cu na hokej
<ivoks> drj_cro: sve najbolje
<dodobas> kako ste regulirali s carnetom... da se mirror hosta na njihovoj mrezi ?
<ivoks> dodobas: tiho budi
* ivoks changed the topic of #ubuntu-hr to: Udruga Ubuntu korisnika u Hrvatskoj | http://ubuntu-hr.org | Posljednju inacicu Ubuntua mozete preuzeti na adresi http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com | Sretan rodjendan drj_cro
<ivoks> Na pitanje je li istina da je inicirala micanje koze iz hrvatskog grba, kao što su to objavili pojedini portali, ministrica Holy je odgovorila: "Ovo je smiješno, naravno da ne".
<ivoks> tko se sjetio te podvale :)
<drj_cro> hvala hvala :)
<Mmike> Ta Holly izgleda k'o Smrt koja se prepala Chucka Norrisa.
<Mmike> Znate kad dodje Smrt, pokuca na vrata, otvori Chuck Norris, Smrt malo zastane i onda kaze 'Maskareeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!'
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj je sa SSD
<ivoks> idem po tu karticu
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ma ovaj server-stroj koji ima CF je prespor postao
<SilverSpace> Mmike: aha pa reko ti ja da je cf prespor
<Mmike> pa da
<Mmike> al' nisam mislio da je tak spor
<Mmike> kuzis, smbd pise logove
<Mmike> kad gledam serije i to
<Mmike> preko sambe
<Mmike> i tol'ko je spor da zapisivajne loga natjera smbd da stane
<Mmike> pa mi i film stane
<Mmike> :) 
<SilverSpace> i jos vjerojatno imas sporu cf karticu
<SilverSpace> i cf kartice su preskupe 
<SilverSpace> ssd je daleko isplativija stvar
<SilverSpace> ministrica Holly uvodi hevy metal srijedu 
<SilverSpace> posto su uveli za studente bezmesni ponedjeljak 
<SilverSpace> na koji dode 30 studenata
<SilverSpace> koji je to idiotizam
<jelly> Mmike: nije on prespor nego ti servis vjerojatno radi fsync() ili fdatasync() za svaki log entry
<Mmike> jelly, dvojim, da ti budem iskren
<jelly> nemoj dvojit nego strace
<Mmike> radilo je ok mjesecima
<Mmike> i sad se usporilo
<Mmike> sad bih trebao wipeati CF karticu, i jovo nanovo
<Mmike> nead mi se to :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kaj?: ) bezmesni sta, heavy metal sta? :)
<jelly> besmesni cega
<SilverSpace> uveli su u studensku kuhinju rucak bez mesa ponedjeljkom
<jelly> jesi siguran da u studentsku
<SilverSpace> i na prvi rucak im je doslo 20 ljudi
<jelly> referenca?
<SilverSpace> jucer bilo na tv
<Mmike> zakaj bi to netko radio?!
<SilverSpace> zdrava hrana
<Mmike> nudi bezmesnu hranu za one koji ne jedu meso
<SilverSpace> kao
<Mmike> bullshit, bezmesno nikako nije zdravo
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ne za sve
<Mmike> nek postoje bezmesni-vegeterijanski meniji
<SilverSpace> nema mesa ponedjeljkom
<Mmike> al' bez mesa za sve je totalni idijotizam
<SilverSpace> pa je
<jelly> http://zeleni-ponedjeljak.com/ostalo/tko-je-sve-ukljucen  ... ne vidim tu nigdje neku studentsku menzu
<jelly> ja bi se kao vegetarijanac prvi bunio protiv takvog normiranog debilizma
<SilverSpace> prvi rucak im je doslo 20 ljudi sad se malo popravilo doslo je cca 40 rekla je kuharica
<jelly> ak ljudi hoce jest meso, nek jedu
<dodobas> to kao petkom riba... feckoff...
<jelly> Biljna prehrana smanjuje rizik od [...] pretilosti  ... mozda kod nekog drugog, kod mene nije bas tak ;-)
<SilverSpace> bilo mi smijesno kad su pitali nekog studenta za to pa je reko da zahtjevaju od Holly hevy metal srijedi i slavonski petak :)
<jelly> radije bi ih provozao po kafilerijama da vide otkud to meso stize, ak se hoce baviti aktivizmom
<Mmike> dodobas, da, tocno to!
<Mmike> kulen-petak
<jelly> no, to ce trziste rijesiti kad im ocito padne promet pa izgube novce
<SilverSpace> Mmike: :))
<SilverSpace> bas to
<jelly> opa, spam o povoljnim kreditima.  Izgleda dovoljno pismeno da bi neko mogao i nasjesti
<dodobas> i onda odes na gablec... i imas ponudnjeo... najbolje spagete bolonjez... a da nije riba
<dodobas> i onda te jos sram jest' kad te si cudno gledaju...
<Mmike> uh
<Mmike> ja bi iso jest u ono tamo kod tebe, dodo-basu
<dodobas> danas... ajd
<SilverSpace> i kod moje frendice je neki lik isto radio i dobio odkaz http://www.jutarnji.hr/bankarici-ireni-vuckovic-dvije-godine-zatvora-jer-je-klijentima-ukrala-1-1-milijun-kuna/1011651/
<SilverSpace> hebate samo na zderilo mislite :)
<Mmike> dodobas, a neznam dal' mogu danas, jel' ti mogu javit skoro?
<Mmike> mislim, iso bi
<Mmike> :) to je neupitno :)
<SilverSpace> jel tko bio ovdje od vas http://www.shop-in-zagreb.com.hr/mitnica-buffet---restoran-3485.aspx
<dodobas> Mmike: javi do 13h
<dodobas> imam danas vjezbe od 17-19... pa moram ici na gablec
<dodobas> jer inace mogu samo smece jest..
<Mmike> kuzim
<jelly> dodobas: pa, petkom riba ima vise smisla ako je stvarno 80% ljudi katolici
<jelly> doduse besmeni pondeljak isto ima smisla ako je 30% debelo ;-)
<dodobas> ima neki javascript UI library, a da nije JqueryUI/Sencha...
<dodobas> jelly: mislim da je vise ljudi debelo, nego sto su katolici :)
<obruT> problem je u tome sto je malo ljudi *katolika*, hrpa ih je kvazikatolika
<jelly> nebitno, ak su se deklarirali, nek pate
<obruT> ja da smijem bi ribu jeo valjda 2-3 puta tjedno
<dodobas> pa da im das mogucnost... ako se deklariras kao vjernik, toj religiji places porez...
<dodobas> a ako ne, taj isti postotak poreza placas u 'socijalni fond'
<dodobas> po izboru...
<SilverSpace> jelly: 70% je debelo
<dodobas> da vidis koliko bi ih se deklariralo :)
<obruT> SilverSpace: bio sam ja u Mitnici... nemaju mocene lepinje :P
<SilverSpace> obruT: :)
<jelly> SilverSpace: onda treba i ponedjeljak i utorak
<obruT> SilverSpace: u ostalom, sto se ti raspitujes, nemas ti sto tamo ici ko ni ja :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: tak pitam :))
<SilverSpace> molim kad po timeline cure sline
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> volim*
<SilverSpace> obruT: jesi se stogod vozio na bike
<obruT> SilverSpace: krenuo nakon fakat dugo vremena... petak prva voznja, jucer druga... ali oko jaruna zasad
<Mmike> obruT, osh danas na dja-roon?
<SilverSpace> je treba opet dupe priviknuti :)
<Mmike> brate mili
<Mmike> pa ovaj amazon
<Mmike> pa pred par godina kad sam to koristio, pa to je bilo jednostavon
<Mmike> ovo sad k'o svemirski brod
<Mmike> ivoks, si tu?
<Mmike> pre super je ovaj mysql
<Mmike> disk array moze potegnut dobrih 400 mb/sec u pisanju
<Mmike> al' mysql moze max 30
<Mmike> ne kuzim zasto
<Mmike> nikako
<Mmike> importam bazu, bez constrainta, bez iceg, iz CSV datoteka
<Mmike> i 30 mb/sec
<jelly> jel trosi 100% disk busy?
<Mmike> pa ne
<Mmike> mislim
<Mmike> nemam pojma, eto :)
<jelly> iostat -x 1
<jelly> %util
<jelly> svctm i wait su isto indikativni, ali ovise o polju
<Mmike> da, fakat
<Mmike> vidis :)
<Mmike> ugl, sad rsync tjedam, ugasio mysql
<Mmike> 600mb/sec mi pise po disku
<Mmike> kopira file i applyja razlike s origin hosta
<jelly> u cemu to gledas
<Mmike> pisanje po disku?
<Mmike> dstat
<Mmike> iostat kaze da je utilizacija mdpolja 80%
<Mmike> a gore po diskovima je manje
<jelly> wtf boje
<jelly> koji je idiot pisao taj dstat
<Mmike> ? :)
<Mmike> super je dstat
<Mmike> ima i plugine za mysql i za postgres i za cuda
<jelly> i nema osnovne stvari koje iostat prikaze?
<jelly> basically vmstat s bojicama
<jelly> Mmike: sve dok je manje od 99-100% znaci da nije disk kriv
<jelly> mi grafamo %util za svaki disk/array, pa se vidi ak je nesto zajelo na disk preko noci ili vikenda
<jelly> zasjelo*
<Mmike> jelly, da, vmstat s bojicama, mozda ima iostat plugin, nemam pojma, ak nema, lako se doda
<Mmike> vish, ovo grafanje
<Mmike> sam malo
<jelly> a bojice mi samo smetaju
<Mmike> dobre su bojice
<Mmike> kad trazim neki zajeb negdje obicno xterm imam na sitno namjesten
<Mmike> pa skuzim po bojicama da se neki kufer desava
<dodobas> Mmike: anytime, now...
<Mmike> dodobas, sec, verifying
<Mmike> dodobas, fail :/ nemrem(o) danas
<dodobas> oki...
<SilverSpace> uh skoro sat vremena na bike 
<SilverSpace> kad se dobro obuces ok je jedino me prsti na rukama malo zebu jer imam samo ljetne rukavice
<Mmike> rsync je masu brzi sa --inplace
<Mmike> ako si mozes(te) to dopustiti
<Mmike> 188.129.75.0 <- to je moj IP :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jel to neka navlakusa
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> ip k'o ip
<Mmike> al nisam nikad imo 0 :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> http://danas.net.hr/crna-kronika/page/2012/03/06/0468006.html?pos=n1
<Mmike> "Muškarci su uhićeni iako nisu umnažali ni distribuirali skinute igre i filmove niti su imali posla s nedopuštenim sadržajima kao što je dječja pornografija"
<Mmike> dobro, sto je to?
<Mmike> svi prenose idijotizme danas?
<Mmike> 24sata jos kenja kako je 'acta krenula prije nego je izglasana'
<obruT> e da, ak se vozitkate biciklicima po gradu, pogledajte prek puta raskrsca prije nego sto se prevezete s biciklom preko zebre i tako to
<obruT> opet su navalili, evo tu kod mene na Ozaljskoj stoje i cekaju
<SilverSpace> murija 
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> kupio karticu
<ivoks> skoro sam danas pobrao zensku na jednom raskrizju
<ivoks> i ona je bila za volanom
<ivoks> ispred mene
<ivoks> gospodaja je odlucila stati i prekriziti se na raskrizju
<ivoks> naime, tamo je bilo raspelo
<SilverSpace> :) 
<Mmike> KAJ!?
<ivoks> mogao sam to i ocekivati, sudeci po broju krunica koje su visile s retrovizora
<Mmike> obruT, jel? bas bi isao aktat malo dal' vozace kaznjavaju
<SilverSpace> bemti ludaka na cesti
<Mmike> ivoks, trebo si zakocit, izletit van iz auta, nagnut joj se kroz prozor i rec 'JEBO TE BOG!' :)
<ivoks> super
<ivoks> kartica ne ide u niti jedan utor
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/interpol-naredio-akciju-protiv-dvojice-kastelana-skinuli-office-te-nekoliko-filmova-i-igara-s-weba/602766.aspx <- eto, ovo vec ima vise smisla
<Mmike> ivoks, kaj? :) 
<ivoks> meni ovo lici na agp
<Mmike> pa kol'ko je star taj 'server'?
<Mmike> auuuuu
<ivoks> iz 2008.
<Mmike> eh
<ivoks> no, super...
<Mmike> sorry :/
<Mmike> uopce nisam mislio da bi mogao imati samo AGP gore :/
<ivoks> pa ja nemam agp
<Mmike> cek, brijes da je kartica AGP?
<ivoks> kazu instrukcije:
<ivoks> locate the agp or pci express slot
<ivoks> agp ima onu kuku na kraju, jel tak?
<budz0r> tak je
<ivoks> pa ova kartica ima kuku
<Mmike> ivoks koja je to tocno kartica, kaj pise na njoj?
<ivoks> engt520
<ivoks> asus
<ivoks> http://usa.asus.com/Graphics_Cards/NVIDIA_Series/ENGT520_SILENTDI1GD3LP/
<ivoks> to je to
<ivoks> PCI Express 2.0
<SilverSpace> ako nemas pci-e ne mozes staviti
<SilverSpace> to nije agp
<ivoks> http://www.orbitmicro.com/company/blog/wp-content/uploads/2009/06/pci_express_001.jpg
<ivoks> ja imam ovaj x4 i x8
<ivoks> a za nju ocito treba x16
<SilverSpace> agp
<ivoks> jednog dana cu SilverSpacea staviti na ignore, samo gluposti prica, upada u razgovor a ne prati nis
<jelly> tsktsk
<ivoks> pci express 1 imam
<ivoks> a ova kartica nije komaptibilna sa 1
<ivoks> 2.0 only
<SilverSpace> lol
<ivoks> e pa... materinu
<SilverSpace> ivoks: nisi pazio :)
<jelly> za sto ti treba nvidia?
<ivoks> pa imam jedan server kojeg bi prebacio u desktop
<ivoks> hoce netko kupit?
<jelly> imam ja GT220 koja doduse ima fan, ali mali 8cm
<jelly> mozes probat dal bi ti ta radila ;-)
<ivoks> koji slot? :)
<jelly> PCIe
<ivoks> a koji? :)
<ivoks> i ova je pcie
<jelly> dobro pitanje
<ivoks> ali ne pcie koji ja imam
<ivoks> jeb... mutavo covjecanstvo kad razlicite stvari zove istim imenom
<ivoks> http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/249291-12-card
<ivoks> hm...
<jelly> moja ploca ima PCI x16 support pa bi ova novija vjerojatno radila
<jelly> er. PCIe.
<SilverSpace> to ti je ploca
<ivoks> to je to
<jelly> jah.  DH55PJ: "One PCI Express* 2.0 x 16 bus add-in card connector"
<ivoks> SilverSpace ide na ignore
<SilverSpace> kaj si zivcan danas
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> sunce im zarko
<jelly> hah, "Nvidia's relative performance chart confirms that impression, ranking the GT 520 behind even the old GT 220"
<ivoks> u biti, taj pci-e 2, 16x je isto sto i agp
<jelly> al meni bi vise odgovarala skroz pasivna, cim manje buke tim bolje
<ivoks> jelly: ali koju karticu imas?
<ivoks> jelly: tj., koji utor?
<jelly> budem pogledao doma koliko tocno PCIe laneova trosi, jel x8 ili x16 ili nes drugo
<jelly> brijem da je x8
<ivoks> sigurno je 16x
<ivoks> sve su 16x
<ivoks> strasno
<jelly> ovo je starije
<jelly> ivoks: a koju tocno plocu imash? :-)
<ivoks> ne znam, zgasen je stroj sad
<ivoks> poweredge t300
<Mmike> dodobas, jesam ti rekao da cemo usrat stvar? :)
<ivoks> Mmike: kaj mislis, hoce uzeti karticu natrag?
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> ivoks, hoce
<jelly> ivoks: uh, to je staro, 2008?
<ivoks> jelly: da, 2008
<Mmike> ivoks, dodjes, kazes 'jebiga, sorry, ne pase na moju plocu'
<Mmike> samo imaj omot i sve sto su ti dali
<Mmike> meni su stoput tak vratili paru
<Mmike> naprave ti odobrenje (izdaju racun i iznosom u minusu)
<jelly> onda pitanje dal bi i ova moja radila
<ivoks> jelly: ma ako je 16x, nece
<ivoks> jelly: 8x bi mozda i radila
<jelly> ivoks: al imam i kramu 7100GS :-D ... cemu ta kartica treba sluzit
<jelly> tj. zasto ne koristit onboard grafiku
<ivoks> http://www.adexelec.com/pciexp.htm#PEXP4-SX-4/1
<ivoks> jelly: on board umre na ovoj rezoluciji
<ivoks> http://www.orbitmicro.com/global/express-adapter-p-755.html
<ivoks> 42$
<ivoks> pa tolko kosta kartica
<ivoks> bah :/
<Mmike> prebacio myisam u innodb
<Mmike> cluster se vrti na 3 slavea, umjesto na 6 koliko ih je bilo prije
<Mmike> tj, 8 cak, s tim da su 2 po 2 stalno isla van da slave ne zaostane previse
<ivoks> mogu plakat il kupit novi server :)
<ivoks> mislim da cu si izrezati jedan 8x utor
<ivoks> pa sta bude, bude
<ivoks> naravno da su nabili druge stvari iza, pa to bas i nece ici
<SilverSpace> svasta ljudi rade http://is.gd/ldfLzZ
<ivoks> ok, polomio sam ga :)
<jelly> tsk
<ivoks> sad cemo vidjeti jel gori :)
<Mmike> daj upali kameru
<Mmike> dok to radis :)
<ivoks> haha
<ivoks> radi!
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/cacic-opet-tankih-zivaca-nakon-dnevnika-bjesnio-na-stankovica-i-vikao-kako-vise-nece-na-htv/602769.aspx
<SilverSpace> koji mulac
<ivoks> radio je do X-a
<ivoks> 07:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF119 [GeForce GT 520] (rev a1)
<ivoks> 07:00.1 Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation HDMI Audio stub (rev a1)
<ivoks> a evo i Xa! :)
<ivoks> ne smijem ga nikad ostaviti u struji :)
<Mmike> u struji?
<ivoks> da, pod naponom
<ivoks> evo, sad pisem s njega
<Mmike> 'ne smijem ga nikad...'
<Mmike> ne kuzim
<ivoks> pa znas kaj sam napravio
<ivoks> polomio sam pci slot
<ivoks> i sad ta kartica unutra stoji, na silu
<ivoks> al dira sve oko sebe
<ivoks> tko zna kaj se tu sve moze zapaliti :)
<ivoks> vratim se kasnije
<Mmike> :))))))))))))))))))))))
<Mmike> konj
<Mmike> pa zasarafi ju?
<ivoks> sad vise ne radi
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> post fail e2220
<ivoks> 2022
<ivoks> E2022 is a general POST failure after video, according to the PowerEdge troublshooting guid:
<ivoks> ok :)
<jelly> ivoks: ak te interesira, pogledam navecer jel ova moja x8 ili x16
<ivoks> jelly: mozes, ali nema 8x kartica
<ivoks> ima samo 8x agp
<ivoks> dobro, poigrao sam se... :)
<ivoks> naucio nesto novo
<ivoks> bacio 360kn
<ivoks> sad moram dalje
<igustin> tko se ono ovdje hvalio poznavanjem LSI MegaCLI-ja? :)
<ivoks> svi?
<jelly> moguce da je fizicki karta na x16 slotu, a da samo efektivno radi na x8
<igustin> ivoks: ok, skrati mi muke...
<ivoks> jelly: obrnuto je slucaj
<ivoks> jelly: 16x moze raditi na 8x, ako je 8x otvoren
<igustin> ivoks: da li postoji jedan MegaCLI za sve modele kontrolera, ili svaki ima svoj?
<ivoks> jelly: moj 8x je zatvoren, pa ga je trebalo rezbariti
<ivoks> jelly: problem je sto je iza baterija i kartica se naslanja na tu bateriju
<ivoks> igustin: svi megacli-i koriste isti API (linux kernel)
<jelly> nista sto malo el. trake nemre izolirat
<ivoks> da, budem se s time opet sutra poigrao
<ivoks> sad moram gibati
 * jelly se samo zgrazao da najgorim CLI-jem koji je ikad vidio
<jelly> nad*
<Mmike> igustin, jel' te snaslo, a? :)
<jelly> jes da je hp smartarray katastrofalno grozno spor bez baterije, ali barem ima pristojan cli ;-)
<igustin> Mmike: što šutiš, i ti si se hvalio :P :)
<igustin> Mmike: daklem, jel' to dolazi na CD-u uz IBM stroj ili skidam s neta (gore od tog softvera je izgleda jedino njihov web) :/
<igustin> jelly: jel' se bar s tim MegaCLI-jem može više nego onim built-in RAID managementom?
<igustin> ono je shit
<jelly> nemam pojma, kod nas je to raid1, dva diska i vozi
<jelly> vise ni ne stane unutra
<Mmike> kako da splitam file po 'USE' retcima?
<Mmike> imam mysqldump file di su sve baze natrpane unutra, ima oko 550 GB. Kak' da ga sad splitam tako da USE 'bla' i sve do slijedeceg USE 'tra' bude u jednom fileu?
<Mmike> a bez da grepom lovim gdje je USE i onda headam/tailam
<hbogner> pozdrav
<jelly> Mmike: sed '/pocetak/,/kraj/p' 
<jelly> echo -e 'a\nb\nc\nd\ne' | sed '/b/,/d/p'
<jelly> nah, nes sam pobrkal
<ajhi> Mmike: 3 linije u pythonu
<jelly> heh 
<Mmike> ajhi, mislim da su tail/grep/sed masu brzi od pythona
<Mmike> bas mi sad palo na pamet izmjeriti brzinu pythona i perla
<ajhi> mislim da bi python vec to napravio dok ti smislis skriptu
<ajhi> :P
<ajhi> sam ne koristis regexe nego jednostavni startwith
<Mmike> pa daj da probam
<Mmike> python je podosta spor
<Mmike> (ne tvrdim da je perl brzi, tj, nadam se da nije!) :)
<ajhi> http://pastebin.com/UAxywrqB
<ajhi> napamet
<ajhi> nisam probao
<ajhi> da, jos input.close() na kraju
<ajhi> cek idem bas probat
<jelly> perl -ne "if(/^USE '([^']+)'/) { close FD if \$w; \$w=1; open FD, \">output.\$1.txt\" or die \"\$\!\"; } print FD if \$w; " 
<ajhi> shljaka
<jelly> testirano na http://paste.debian.net/158780/
<ajhi> jelly: jesi svjestan da smo budale
<jelly> vis ti kak je Mmike premazan svim mastima
<jelly> ajhi: da!
<ajhi> tak jeftina fora...
<jelly> kao python spor, ovoono
<ajhi> iako, bas me zanima
<Mmike> :)
<ajhi> sad
<hbogner> dobro je da nije glumio zesnko :D
<Mmike> trenutno mi awk splita, al' dobro, probat cu sve ovo :)
<jelly> Mmikica
<ajhi> Mmike: probaj moju i jellyjovu verziju i javi rezultate
<jelly> Mmikoleta?
<ajhi> mislim da bi moja verzija bez regexa trebala bit brza
<jelly> ma poanta je potrosit sto manje vremena, a kompjuktor nek ornda
<jelly> ronda
<jelly> da ne bi sad stelao buffere, stavljao /o modifier na regexp, itd itd
<ajhi> mene bas zanima razlika na tak velikom fajlu između ^regexa i startswith
<ajhi> hbogner: e, znas da ti nisam susjed vise
<ajhi> hbogner: cca godinu dana
<hbogner> ha ha ha ha
<hbogner> ja nisam znao ni da si ziv kolko si aktivan online a kamoli d ami vise nisis susjed :D
<ajhi> sad sam se sjetio
<hbogner> di si sad?
<Mmike> jelly, ajhi: file ima 500+ GB, brijem da je razlika osjetna
<Mmike> al' cekajte malo :)
<Mmike> pa javim
<jelly> Mmike: ne zaboravi flushati disk cache prije svakog testa :>
<hbogner> drugom rjecima provrti neki pr0n materijal :D
<jelly> tih 500 giga ionako ne stane u cache, samo podjebavam Mmike-a
<Mmike> kaj ti mislis da ja nemam 500GBRAM servera, a? :)
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=hKxN9I_eRTs
<jelly> man 5 proc, /drop_cache
<hbogner> onih 2tb prona ocisti cache dok kazes sex
<hbogner> ovaj keks, kazes keks
<jelly> dok kazes GILF
<Mmike> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/s720x720/424333_363788153652252_116623358368734_1180580_1312355188_n.jpg
<Mmike> LOLOLOLOL :)
<Petar_> Pozdrav
<Petar_> moze pitanjce
<Petar_> Imam ubuntu server 10.04 jel zna tko kako ga prebaciti na statiku
<jelly> ivoks: ovu imam http://www.pointofview-online.com/showroom.php?shop_mode=product_detail&product_id=258
<SilverSpace> staticki ip
<Petar_> nasao sam par siteova ali u svakome pise drugacije 
<Petar_> da statiku
<Petar_> na lokalnoj mrezi
<SilverSpace> koja verzija
<Petar_> 10.04 LTS
<SilverSpace> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/index.html
<Petar_> da vidim
<Petar_> ali evo tu veli ovak 
<Petar_> auto eth0 iface eth0 inet static address 10.0.0.100 netmask 255.255.255.0 gateway 10.0.0.1
<SilverSpace> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/network-configuration.html
<Petar_> da da to sam od tamo copy
<Petar_> ali vidi ovo 
<Petar_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/4826/switching-a-server-to-static-ip-from-dhcp
<Petar_> sto je network i broadcast
<jelly> Petar_: ajde fino pastebinaj na http://paste.ubuntu.com/ sadrzaj /etc/network/interfaces
<SilverSpace> ne mozes samo kopirati 
<jelly> ?
<Petar_> ok
<Petar_> cek
<SilverSpace> moras unjeti svoje parametre
<jelly> SilverSpace: sto ne moze kopirati
<Petar_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/871600/
<ajhi> Mmike: i, jesi?
<Petar_> i sto je "network" i sto je "bradcast"
<jelly> Petar_: to je sve, cijela datoteka?
<SilverSpace> jelly: sa guide u /etc/network/interfaces
<Mmike> ajhi, jok, ono jos radi
<jelly> Petar_: ok, a sto veli "ip addr show", isto na paste site molim
<Petar_> ne nije to je iz linka ono sto ja imam je dhcp default
<Mmike> ajhi, i imam drugi mysql koji mi se razletio sa debilodinim greskama pa sad to popravljam
<Petar_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/871600/
<Mmike> jebote, s postgresom kad imas problem onda je vrlo jasan i najcesce je zato sto je developer debil
<jelly> Petar_: molim daj TVOJ sadrzaj
<Mmike> kod mysqla je to uvijek sou program
<Petar_> žauto lo iface lo inet loopback
<Petar_> znaci default
<jelly> takodjer na paste.ubuntu.com
<Petar_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/871602/
<Petar_> ostalo je comment out
<jelly> sigh
<Petar_> ok i sto znaci "network" i sto znaci broadcast ?
<Petar_> iz prvog pastbin-a
<jelly> Petar_: network je adresa mreznog segmenta, "nulta" adresa u tom segmentu.  broadcast je adresa koja se na ethernetu koristi za slanje paketa svim racunalima na mrezi, i obicno je zadnja adresa u segmentu
<Petar_> znaci cast je 255 u range-u jel?
<jelly> Petar_: ako imas segment od x.y.z.0-255, da.
<Petar_> da na subnetu 255.255.255.0
<jelly> na subnetu sa netmaskom 255.255.255.0, right.
<Petar_> da
<Petar_> ok ajd idem odkacit dhcp pa to copy paste i restart 
<jelly> a gdje je dhcp, nema ga u http://paste.ubuntu.com/871602/
<Petar_> vjeruj mi dhcp je gore nemam
<Petar_> jel inace ne bih bio na netu
<jelly> onda moras saznati odakle se dize
<jelly> ako imas lokalnog korisnika ulogiranog u graficko sucelje, vjerojatno je NetworkManager krivac
<Petar_> apt-get remove dhcp-client ???
<jelly> nije potrebno
<Petar_> da ja sam logiran na gui
<Petar_> da vjerojatno jel kada got sam to radio je bilo isto kak ga otkacim
<jelly> a nis, podesi si staticku adresu u istom segmentu, restartaj, NEMOJ se ulogirati u GUI nego prvo u konzolu pa vidi imas li i koju adresu imas
<jelly> Petar_: u tim uputama koje si stavio nedostaje "auto eth0" redak za /etc/network/interfaces
<Petar_> da znam to je kao replace iface eth0 inet dhcp sa onim u paste binu ak me kuzis
<Petar_> auto eth0 ostaje njega ne diras
<Petar_> jel mogu ja kako maknut taj network manager jel on stavrno svira k.
<jelly> ti ga treuntno uopce nemas, a nije ni nigdje spomenut u uputama koje si linkao.
<Petar_> I edited /etc/network/interfaces file and switched .......
<Petar_> uffffffff ajmo ovako to moram napraviti na dva servera od kojih je jedan virtualka koja nema gui
<Petar_> prvo cu napraviti backup VDI diska od virtualke ulogirati se u nju i prebaciti prvo nju na statiku
<Petar_> Jel ak mi se glavni os razleti bit ce show 
<Petar_> Idem sam zapalit cigaretu pa se vratim
<Petar_> nesmije se pusit u firmi bleeeeeeee
<jelly> zato pusaci zive zdravije jer idu na zrak svako malo
<Petar_> bome
<Petar_> evo me
<Petar_> e taman se virtualka iskopirala
<Petar_> e i sam jos jedno pitanje virtualka mi ne kupi adresu sa server dok joj ne kazem dhclient
<Petar_> evo sad se reboota
<Petar_> ne radi
<jelly> aj pastebinaj opet kompletan sadrzaj /e/n/interfaces i "ip addr show"
<Petar_> kak kad sam na virtualki bez gui
<Petar_> cek
<jelly> imas pristup konzoli u nekakvom prozoru, daj screenshot
<jelly> eto moze i grep -v ^# /etc/network/transport
<jelly> uh
<Petar_> di da ti ga dignem screen
<jelly> mislim jedno pisem drugo
<jelly> eto moze i grep -v ^# /etc/network/interfaces jeli
<jelly> bilo gdje, imgur.com
<jelly> picpaste.com
<jelly> itd
<Petar_> http://picpaste.com/network-YcXFkKwt.png
<jelly> izgleda tip-top
<Petar_> znam
<Petar_> kak da ubijem dhcp
<Petar_> kill kaj
<jelly> nisi pokazao koja je i je li ijedna ip adresa treuntno podesena
<jelly> ip a
<jelly> (odn. ip addr show, ista stvar)
<Petar_> nista od toga
<Petar_> cek sam mi nije jasno zakaj stoji na eth1
<jelly> ka nista
<Petar_> o da 
<Petar_> radi promjenio sam u interfaces u eth1
<Petar_> sad samo mysql check 
<Petar_> o da 
<Petar_> da li mozda znas kako bi natjerao virtualku da se sama pokrene ako dode slucajno da iscuri ups i mora se pokrenuti server ponovno
<jelly> VBoxHeadless sa ispravnim parametrima negdje u neku init skriptu
<Petar_> hmmmmm long shot i like it
<jelly> i demonizirat ga, jer se nece sam ak se dobro sjecam
<jelly> mozda vbox sad vec ima infrastrukturu da to sam radi, tko zna
<jelly> al sumnjam, to je jos uvijek desktop igracka a ne pravo vm rjesenje 
<Petar_> a kaj bi ti napravio sa cime bi ti radio virtualizaciju
<jelly> ak se ima para vSphere ;-)
<Petar_> a ak se nema 
<jelly> ak nema, onda KVM
<jelly> i oni neki besplatni alati za mgmt sto pocinju sa virt-nesto
<Petar_> a ovo kaj sad imam nevalja jel?
<jelly> to nije bas manageablino ako pocne rasti i bude vise od 5-10 virutalki
<Petar_> biti ce max 3
<Petar_> mysql je sad i jos ce biti kroz par dana pxe
<Petar_> vise ovaj sugavi procesor nemoze ni gurati bar ja tak mislim
<ivoks> jelly: da, to je 16x
<ivoks> jelly: nema 8x kartica... 16x pci-e je isto sto i agp... koji bi proizvodjac isao mijenjati to
<jelly> svi!
<Petar_> LoL
<ivoks> jelly: al nema veze... skalpel i klijesta su rijesili problem
<ivoks> :)
<Petar_> :)
<ivoks> i sad 16x udje u 8x
<ivoks> i radi
<Petar_> cvikcange i ak previse odrezes malo izolir banta hahahahaha
<ivoks> ne mozes previse odrezat
<ivoks> samo skines rubnik na slotu
<Petar_> da to Å¡temajzlom odradis
<jelly> heh, ima lik na ##linux sa LUN-om na rdacu, cudi se zast je LUN-mountan rw al mu nesto (storage?) ne da pisat, veli read-only
<jelly> a je to
<Petar_> Meštar
<Petar_> ovo vam moram ispricat
<Petar_> kad smo vec kod a je to
<Petar_> dosao moj frend sa starim kod lika postavljat protu provalna vrata
<Petar_> i dosli u full novo uredeni stan 
<Petar_> puno drvo itd
<Petar_> i bilo je hladno a pur pjena se stisla 
<jelly> ... zvuci kao prica koja ce zavrsit sa vise stete nego posla obavljenog
<Petar_> i sad kao stavili oni pur pjenu da se malo zagrije na Å¡tednjak
<Petar_> zaboravili i prassssssssss razleti se po cijelom stanu
<Petar_> dolazi vlasnik i pita ih A KAJ STE VAS DVOJICA A JE TO
<igcek> :)
<Petar_> uglavnom steta oko 100 000 kuna
<jelly> :-D
<Petar_> za vrata koja su kostala cca 15
<igcek> majstori i po... pravo ceko sam da cujem do kraja :)
<jelly> pix or it didn't happen
<igcek> jedno pitanje, dal se da openvpn testirati u lokalnoj mrezi? mislim bi li funkcioniralo?
<ivoks> da se
<ivoks> ali to nikad nije pravi test
<igcek> pda sam da vidim ak "malo" radi :)
<ivoks> jer badava ti openvpn na serveru radio, ako tebe firewall zeza :)
<igcek> mah... imam ja vise druge frke nego firewall
<igcek> internet je preko umts-a pa imam blokirane sve portove. tak da bi tijo sto bolje gotovo napravit prije neg testiram
<Petar_> da li mozda netko od vas ima virtualku koja ima PXE server dignut
<igcek> jos nes, jestel mozda culi za wlan-si.net?
<jelly> nisam
<igcek> il koju sličnu varijantu
<igcek> ej, ak ste napaljeni na mreze onda je to sexy
<igcek> wkao sheranje interneta
<jelly> zgwireless je stara stvar
<Petar_> nis ljudi idem prebacit hosta na statiku i idem slozit nekog della pa lagano na pifu
<igcek> pazi to... imas router na kojeg "smjestis" open wrt i preko wan-a napravi neki vpn do "centrale"
<Petar_> pozz
<jelly> igcek: lak se njima bahatit sa wlan-si kad jedan AP pokrije pol drzave
<igcek> sad taj router shera internet, ruter se zove node
<igcek> :D
<igcek> ima i gore neku avtomatsku mesh piz**** koja veze bliznje rutere u mrezu
<jelly> e taj dio je zanimljiv
<igcek> znaci medju susjednim ruterima postane mesh mreza plus konekcija do ""centrale"
<igcek> ako sad svaki cowjek to baci na balkon evo nam djabe internetađ
<igcek> :)
<jelly> sloziti mesh routing u varijabilnoj mrezi je kompleksan problem
<igcek> mislim da ima neka open source varjanta koja je super duper mega... u grckoj, atenama mislim da jih je negdje 15 hiljada
<hbogner> igcek, otvorena mreza, to valent radi u osjeku
<igcek> ok sad hebes youjizz.com kad imas ovo https://nodes.wlan-si.net/network/map/#lat=46.17&long=14.96&zoom=8&type=m&project=1,3,6,7,8,9,10,11,13,15,18,19,20&status=up,visible,down,duped,new,pending
<jelly> bes youjizz kad imas xhamster?
<igcek> pda vidim ga ima node
<igcek> ima jih par u hrvatskoj
<SilverSpace> odoh na hokej
<igcek> mislim dobra fora, u nekim selima su jim teleoperateri rekli da nema nis od adslja jer je ekonomski neisplatljivo. pa jim sa pohorja sa ubiquitijem salju signal a u seli imaju ljudi svak po jen ruter i cijelo selo internet
<igcek> evo jos malo erotike iz tog sela
<igcek> https://nodes.wlan-si.net/network/map/#lat=46.341476516409365&long=15.99334716796875&zoom=12&type=m&project=1,3,6,7,8,9,10,11,13,15,18,19,20&status=up,visible,down,duped,new,pending
<jelly> igcek: pa tak se radi
<igcek> ima i na italijanskoj strani ista varjanta...
<ivoks> SilverSpace: pa tek je za 2 i pol sata
<ivoks> tj., sat i pol
<ivoks> ja idem opet operirat stroj
<jelly> htjeli su se u istri spojiti prek italije jos 90tih pa politika nije dala
<igcek> kak mislis?
<jelly> pa zamisli da ti regija im abolju povezanost sa italijom nego s ostatkom zemlje
<jelly> to se nikak nemre dopustiti
<ivoks> zasto se monitor vise nece upaliti :/
<jelly> ivoks: sve si strgao!
<igcek> te nacionalne, domoljubne i poliitičke fore nikad neču shvatit
<ivoks> it's alive!
<ivoks> pa ja ne vjerujem da to radi :)
<ivoks> mora biti u horizontalnoj poziciji :)
<jelly> lol wot
<igcek> caw decki
<ivoks> ubacio sam papir izmedju kartice i ploce :)
<jelly> a izolirband?
<ivoks> ne
<jelly> kakav si ti to fusher
<ivoks> to je samo za probu sad
<ivoks> cak i nvidia driver radi
<ivoks> wow...
<ivoks> a tak ubuntu izgleda
<ivoks> jakov fak svjetski prvak
<CrazyLemon> jeste čitali http://www.aktual.hr/clanak/hrvatska/1912/prve-zrtve-acta-e-u-hrvatskoj-akciju-pokrenuo-interpol-dvojica-kastelana-uhicena-zbog-piratstva ?
<igustin> jok, prvi glas :P nemamo mi internete, samo IRC
<MmikeDOMA> CrazyLemon, de, pliz, ne siri FUD :)
<jelly-home> kakav FUD, ak je na net.hr znaci da je istina!
<CrazyLemon> MmikeDOMA ne širim FUD samo pitam jeste čitali :D
<MmikeDOMA> CrazyLemon, yup, imas pravo
<MmikeDOMA> sorrey :)
<MmikeDOMA> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/64801_363899346974466_116623358368734_1180926_4606877_n.jpg
<jelly-home> ebemti drzavu
<jelly-home> na amazonu (.com) film $10, u Algoritmu $28
<jelly-home> jel se mogu blu-ray filmovi gledati bez obzira na regiju, samo uz pomoc softvera, ili treba kemijati sa promjenom regije kao na DVD-ovima?
<jelly-home> ili trebam kupit neki specificni player koji je region-free?  Trenutno nemam ni jedan
<igustin> jelly-home: to ti je zbog novog PDV-a ;)
<igustin> btw, pojma nemam za regije
<MmikeDOMA> www.php-ids.org hacked? :)
<igustin> đizus krajst, al' je nastala bura zbog ovog piratluka
<igustin> niš novo, svako malo nekog prasnu zbog istog, što sad?
<jelly-home> sad je zanimljivo
<igustin> je, interpol je keyword
<igustin> acta je još topla
<igustin> i odmah Rakara pingaju, jbt
<igustin> dobro je rekao - više ni jedno sr*nje u vezi interneta ne može proći bez njega :D
<MmikeDOMA> jel' koristite vi nekvei IDSove u radu?
<jelly-home> fuj, IDS
<jelly-home> ne koristimo ni IDS ni HDZ
<jelly-home> stvar je slicna kao sa antispamom -- ak hoces da radi pristojno netko mora updateati bazu vrsta napada cijelo vrijeme, a to kosta 
<jelly-home> i onda se to koristi samo tamo gdje jako treba i gdje netko da budzet
<igustin> slažem se (s time da je možda antispam malčice naporniji u tom smislu)
<MmikeDOMA> nda
<MmikeDOMA> mene tu opako gnjave s raznim idsovima
<igustin> ako zapneš, zovi Nineta
<MmikeDOMA> malo je to naporno, znas
<MmikeDOMA> kao programer ja bih popravio taj kod
<MmikeDOMA> a ne slagao ids trapove i ina sranja
<jelly-home> application firewalli imaju smisla, jer programer koji zna popraviti sugavu PHPusu nema toliko vremena koliko na svijetu ima sugavih PHP aplikacija
<Mmike> da, al'
<Mmike> kuzis
<Mmike> ma joj
<Mmike> necu nist rec
<jelly-home> nemoj
<jelly-home> ;-)
<jelly-home> nisi placen da razmisljas nego da radis
<Mmike> tja :)
<Mmike> da konzultiram :0
<Mmike> http://yro.slashdot.org/story/12/03/06/1335251/after-legal-fight-nci-researchers-publish-study-linking-diesel-exhaust-cancer
<Mmike> ahaha
<Mmike> dizel izaziva rak
<Mmike> nemojte rec :)
<Mmike> nadam se da ce konacno zabranit dizle
<igustin> nice -> http://t.co/uDG9rRD3
<Mmike> http://www.xiph.org/video/vid1.shtml <- ako niste, potrosite pola sata. Prica/uvod u digitalni audio/video. Jako dobro.
<Mmike> igustin, neat
<Mmike> porazno
<Mmike> 400MB/sec kaze bonnie, mysql inserta podatke sa jedva 4MB/sec
<Mmike> iostat -x kaze da je utilizacija diskova 0% :/
<ivoks> bar su se posteno potukli
<SilverSpace> :)
#ubuntu-hr 2012-03-07
<SilverSpace> jutro
<obruT> SilverSpace,  ivoks  jel bio tko na hokeju ? :)
<obruT> koji divljaci... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8vLsasF3yq4
<SilverSpace> obruT: bili oba dva
<SilverSpace> obruT: kaj bi bili divljaci
<Mmike> i sad ti meni reci da to nije debilan sport :)
<SilverSpace> hokej je takav sport da se ponekada potuku
<Mmike> poanta je - mlatit se
<SilverSpace> a za to jucer sve su suci krivi
<SilverSpace> svojim bi nebi sudenjem
<SilverSpace> doduse sve je to isplanirano da bi se kaznilo medvescak
<SilverSpace> na vrlo vaznu utakmicu das najlosije suce 
<SilverSpace> i onda ti se dogodi ovo
<ivoks> obruT: bio sam ja
<ivoks> Mmike: nije
<ivoks> jeste gledali tekmu?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: joj os vidjeti kaj je dibilan sport
<ivoks> ljudi su popizdili
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ajd (ak je polo ili kriket, ne moras, slazem se)
<Mmike> dada, tako je, urota protiv medvescaka
<Mmike> jel' gledas kad rukomet?
<ivoks> nije urota, ali...
<ivoks> pazi scenu
<Mmike> koliko puta tamo suci sjebu stvar?
<ivoks> iskljuci igraca
<Mmike> o kad si zadnji put vidio masovnu soru tamo?
<ivoks> pa se predomisli
<ivoks> i onda iskljuci igraca medvescaka
<ivoks> dva puta
<ivoks> medvescak presejce napad u srednjoj trecini, ovi sude opsajd kacu
<ivoks> a kac nije u posjedu paka
<SilverSpace> Mmike: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5M5_Jlio08k&feature=g-hist&context=G2765f45AHT1awIgAdAA
<Mmike> pa ovoj dvojici sto se tuku (oko druge minute), pa nebi im nikad vise dao da igraju hokej
<Mmike> ivoks, ofsajd :)
<ivoks> Mmike: pa neki su i dobili kaznu
<ivoks> uopce nije sporno da je tucnjava idiotizam
<ivoks> al kad ne mozes igrat, kad te suci stopaju
<ivoks> kac je bio bolji
<ivoks> to uopce nije sporno
<ivoks> ali ono sto su suci svojim neznanjem radili, to je necuveno
<ivoks> to jos nigdje nisam vidio
<ivoks> iskljucis igraca jedne momcadi
<ivoks> spremas se na buli
<Mmike> neznam, meni to sve debilno
<ivoks> pa se ustanes... izvuces tog igraca s klupe
<Mmike> jebo sport u kojem se ljudi mlate
<ivoks> i onda iskljucis igraca druge momcadi
<Mmike> a da mlacenje nije u pravilima (k'o boks, recimo)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: daj ne prdi 
<ivoks> Mmike: onda je i rukomet debilan
<ivoks> i vaterpolo
<ivoks> i nogomet
<ivoks> i kosarka
<Mmike> pa u rukometu nema mlacenja
<Mmike> nit u kosarci
<ivoks> to kaj ti *ne vidis* tucnjavu, to je druga stvar
<ivoks> kaj nema?!
<Mmike> kad si zadnji put vidio da su se potukli?
<ivoks> u rukometu?
<Mmike> di, kad?
<SilverSpace> rukomet je jos grublji sport
<ivoks> pa stalno se tuku
<Mmike> di se tuku?
<ivoks> pa ti to ne vidis
<Mmike> pa zato kaj se ne tuku :)
<ivoks> pitaj rukometase
<Mmike> kaj, poslije tekme imaju soru kad su kamere ugasene? :)
<ivoks> ja ti mogu govoriti o vaterpolu
<ivoks> koljena medju noge
<ivoks> lakat u glavu dok plivas
<ivoks> prst u supak i sl.
<ivoks> u svakom sportu ima prljavih poteza
<ivoks> u (nekim) hokej ligama to je regulirano pravilima
<Mmike> da, ivoks
<Mmike> al' ne k'o u hokeju
<ivoks> u drugim sportovima to uopce nije regulirano
<Mmike> ima toga i u nogometu
<Mmike> kak nije?
<ivoks> nije
<SilverSpace> na hokeju je to "recimo dozvoljeno"
<Mmike> kak nije? :)
<ivoks> nije
<ivoks> nitko nikog u vaterpolu nije iskljucio za udarac nogom medju noge
<ivoks> i to se desava u svakom napadu/obrani
<ivoks> u rukometu nitko nikada nikoga nije iskljucio za udarac sakom u rebra na 6m
<ivoks> Mmike: jesi se bavio rukometom?
<Mmike> dobro, kaj sad ti meni pricas?
<Mmike> o pravilima i nacinu igre
<Mmike> ili o mlacenju?
<ivoks> da se ljudi tuku u svim sportovima
<Mmike> ne, ne tuku se
<Mmike> nigdje kao u hokeju
<ivoks> KAK SI NAIVAN, liku
<ivoks> u hokeju je tucnjava regulirana i dio je showa
<Mmike> da, i to je debilno
<Mmike> u kurcu, lose, jadno
<ivoks> jesi ti ikad vidio tucnjavu bez krvi? :)
<Mmike> kad dva lika stoje nasred leda
<Mmike> i mlate se
<ivoks> to je show
<Mmike> onak, svi stoje, i gledaju ih da se mlate
<Mmike> to je idijotizam, ak ti je to show, jbg
<ivoks> a boks?
<Mmike> jesi kad vidio to u rukometu?
<Mmike> nogometu?
<Mmike> kosarci?
<ivoks> u hokeju se za prolijevanje krvi dobije iskljucenje s utakmice
<Mmike> jahanju? :)
<ivoks> u nogometu su se 'eto, lupili glavama'
<Mmike> da, nema mlacenja
<Mmike> ako se desi mlacenje, taj koji mlati ne igra ohoho dugo
<Mmike> jer to nije sportsko ponasanje
<ivoks> da, tam gaze jedni druge, slucajno :)
<Mmike> da, zestok start, razio jaja, crveni karton
<Mmike> al' nakon toga se ne mlate
<Mmike> dok se u hokeju mlate
<Mmike> debilizam
<ivoks> ma kaj se mlate
<ivoks> svi se ustanu i pruze si ruke
<ivoks> nema krvi
<ivoks> nema plavica
<ivoks> show
<SilverSpace> Mmike: sad ti je nedavno bilo u nasoj ligi rukometnoj kak su se tukli 
<SilverSpace> pa kaj 
<ivoks> kad su obuceni u sve i svasta
<SilverSpace> u NBA svako malo 
<ivoks> i rijetko koji sport je takav kontakt sport kao hokej
<ivoks> ni boks nije
<Mmike> neznam, meni to idijotizam
<Mmike> super mi je hokej k'o sport
<Mmike> al' to mlacenje je toliko idijotsko 
<ivoks> pa to je 99% vremena
<Mmike> zamisli da u skoku u dalj se mlate :)
<ivoks> i meni je idijotsko kada covjek u nogometu uklize i slomi obje noge suparnickom igracu
<Mmike> lik skoci, napravi mu se mjerenje
<ivoks> ali nije mi zbog toga nogoomet idijotski
<SilverSpace> jes vidio jucer onu dvojicu kak su se mlatili i kad su se na kraju zagrlili i prisapnuli necemo vise i odmaknuli se jedan od drugoga
<Mmike> onda stoji kod odraza i ceka da ovaj drugi se zaleti i pogodi ga nogom u trbuh :)
<ivoks> skok u dalj nije kontakt sport
<Mmike> ivoks, da, to je idijotski. I taj koji to napravi dobije ohoho kaznu za to. I toga nema po defaultu. U hokeju je to default. 
<ivoks> u svakom kontakt sportu ima prljavih poteza
<ivoks> Mmike: nije
<Mmike> a ok, ja onda gledam neki drugi hokej
<ivoks> Mmike: 4 nasih igraca nece igrati slijedecu tekmu
<ivoks> Mmike: ako ne i vise
<SilverSpace> Mmike: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dzp-XOI7z14
<Mmike> u americi kad sam bio sam isao na hokej
<obruT> biciklisti su najopakiji, s njima se nemojte zajebavat: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fy3qc1hmqNI
<ivoks> to je nesto drugo
<Mmike> pa tamo ekipa ide na tekme samo da gleda mlacenje
<ivoks> u HNL-u je tucnjava dozvoljena
<ivoks> u EBEL-u nije
<ivoks> i kaznjava se
<SilverSpace> obruT: u biciklizmu su najteze ozljede :) 
<obruT> vidi ove frajere u filmicu, koje mrcine, kako mlate :) 
<ivoks> lol... HNL :)
<ivoks> NHL
<obruT> ivoks: jesi uspio stogod ufotkat ? :)
<ivoks> obruT: jesam... jos danas imam jedan session, onda ti donesem objektiv
<ivoks> obruT: dobar je objektiv, al se muci s fokusiranjem u tamnijem okruzju :/
<SilverSpace> obruT: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z3_8khGesf0&feature=endscreen&NR=1
<SilverSpace> lol
<Mmike> ivoks, zakaj se onda ovi mlate, ako se kaznjava?
<ivoks> Mmike: jer im je puko film
<ivoks> Mmike: i za to ce biti kaznjeni
<Mmike> mah, k'o sto si sam rekao, to je dio sporta
<Mmike> i zato je to lose
<Mmike> (meni!)
<ivoks> nije dio sporta
<ivoks> dio je showa
<obruT> Mmike: ti nisi nikad gledao fajt Schumahera i Vettela ?
<Mmike> obruT, lol :)))))))))))))))))))
<ivoks> obruT: dobro si to sad referencirao
<Mmike> ne, al' sam vidio kako je schumaher izgurao hilla, pa kako je htio tuc Coultharda, i tak to :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: evo kak se u kosarci ne tuku http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-rb04TSzIM0
<ivoks> senna je najveci, ali kada se namjerno sudarao s prostom, to je dio sporta
<Mmike> ama, ivoks!
<Mmike> senna nije izasao van iz auta i ubio sakama prosta
<Mmike> ili nekog treceg
<ivoks> nije
<Mmike> a to ovi u hokeju stalno rade
<ivoks> ali ga je izgurao s ceste, pri 300km/h
<ivoks> reci, sto je gore
<ivoks> ponavljam, show
<ivoks> izgurati nekoga s ceste pri 300km/h - pokusaj ubojstva
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kaj? :) u prve 2 minute se sam naguravaju, nit jedna saka nije pala
<Mmike> ivoks, blah, pokusaj ubojstva je cim se sjednes u takvo auto
<Mmike> al' takav je sport - utrkivajne
<Mmike> ne sakatanja
<Mmike> da, u hokeju ak napravis bodycheck malo zesci - TO je dio sporta
<ivoks> pa ovo je klizanje gdje je nabijanje igraca na ogradu tijelom - dio sporta
<ivoks> polete sake - nije dio sporta
<Mmike> al' nije dio sporta da skidas kacigu i rukavice i mlatis se
<Mmike> TO je debilizam
<ivoks> namjerno se zabijes u neciju formulu - nije dio sporta
<ivoks> ali i jedno i drugo su dio showa
<ivoks> bernie je dio showa
<ivoks> njegove kceri su dio showa
<ivoks> sve je to show :)
<SilverSpace> imam osjecaj da nas Mmike zajebava sjedi u stolici i cereka se :P
<Mmike> mlacenje nije show nego idiotizam
<Mmike> i toga u ostalim sportovima nema
<ivoks> mozemo se sloziti
<Mmike> cak niti kao dio showa
<Mmike> ok, ima
<ivoks> ali bi ja rekao da je pokusaj ubojstva puno gore nego idiotizam
<Mmike> kad igraju ljubuski i siroki brijeg, onda se mlate
<ivoks> pa opet, gledas f1
<Mmike> aha, a saka u nos nije pokusaj ubojstva?
<ivoks> nije, to ljudi rade vec tisucama godina
<ivoks> al opet, i ubijaju se tak dugo :)
<Mmike> dogfart.com
<Mmike> lik ima tamo email
<Mmike> pa svasta Č0
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/iskalili-bijes-na-mladicu-jer-ih-nisu-pustili-na-dinamovu-utakmicu-/1012040/
<ivoks> eto, toga nema u hokeju
<ivoks> :D
<Mmike> kaj, uporno ignoriras ? :)
<Mmike> tuku se IGRACI
<ivoks> pa neka
<ivoks> tuku se i boksaci
<ivoks> to kaj se tuku u hokeju je vise seks nego tuca
<dodobas> Mmike: ja bi badminton :)
<ivoks> neki gledaju druge kako se tuku, a neki gledaju druge kako se seksaju :)
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> mislim da nisam htio znati o ivoksovim seksualnim ambicijama :/
<ivoks> ajde, odi odrzavati iamgay.com :)
<ivoks> il kak se vec zovu
<Mmike> ne hostamo to :)
<dodobas> jeste koristili DLNA protokol..
<obruT> dodobas: ja nesto sitno
<Mmike> neynam sto je DLNA_
<Mmike> jel' to ono nesto sonyjevo?
<obruT> XMBC kao renderer i zaboraviosamkakosezove program kao daljinski... i nisam bas bio nesto sretan previse
<obruT> inace frend uredno koristi PC kao media server i svoj tv kao renderer
<dodobas> da... ako tv podrzava...
<Mmike> obruT, koji TV?
<obruT> Mmike: dobro pitanje
<dodobas> noviji TV imaju... DLNA...
<dodobas> fora je jer mozes s mobitela stremat na TV...
<dodobas> ili neki drugi uredaj... koji je Renderer...
<Mmike> dodobas, a, kak to radim? wireles, bt, ?
<Mmike> ili moram zicom spojit?
<dodobas> svi uredaji moraju biti spojeni na istu mrezu
<jelly> Mmike: wireless, isti mrezni segment
<Mmike> neat!
<Mmike> to znaci da mi vise ne treba laptop pored kompa
<jelly> a tv spojis cime ide
<jelly> jel wireless ili wired
<Mmike> niti raspberry pi
<dodobas> Mmike: imas tv koji to podrzava ? :)
<jelly> Mmike: r.pi je bolji jer ce ti sigurno podrzavati vise formata od firmwarea u TV-u
<Mmike> dodobas, a nemam
<Mmike> jelly, aha, vidis
<Mmike> zgodno
<dodobas> a kako onda mislis ? :)
<dodobas> ja namjeravam danas stari laptop pokusati iskoristiti za to
<jelly> ja sam petljao sa Samsungom iz 2009 i LG-jem iz 2011 i malo su sugavi.  Problemi sa titlovima, sa nekim .mkvovima
<jelly> na kraju je bolje imati player sa strane koji radi pristojno, bio htpc ili zasebni uredjaj, a ovo na TV-u je vise da se pokaze da ce to jednom, za par godina, i TV moci
<Dragunov> Pozdrav
<Dragunov> Pitanjce 
<Dragunov> Jel zna netko kaj bi bilo dobro koristiti za dyndns updater a da je jednostavno za konfigurirati
<Dragunov> ubuntu server 10.04
<lulz87> ja koristim no-ip
<lulz87> imas i aplikaciju za ubuntu
<lulz87> cak mi i brzi od dyndns-a
<Dragunov> kak to instaliram
<lulz87> regas se na no-ip.info
<lulz87> apt-get install no-ip
<lulz87> tako se nekako zove paket
<Dragunov> eh da sad sam skuzio to je drugi provider 
<Dragunov> dyndns koristim imam ga slozenog za preko nekoliko mashina
<Dragunov> imam ga i za ovu slozenog samo kaj mi je sugava optima stavila smrdljivi slovenski router u kojem ne radi dyndns updater
<Dragunov> e sad trazim bas dyndns updater kojeg je lako konfigurirati
<igustin> ddclinet
<igustin> ddclient
<lulz87> brzi je no-ip
<Dragunov> brzina nije toliko bitna
<Dragunov> cool dyndns sam generira config file za ddclien
<Mmike> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/432145_3156076734173_1032867241_3034682_879312311_n.jpg
<jelly> aww
<jelly> Mmike: koliko giga je tezak svaki pajcek?
<Mmike> pojma :)
<SilverSpace> bemti dosada
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> osh posla? :)
<Mmike> placenog!
<Mmike> ak ti je TAK dosadno
<Mmike> odem rucat
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> jaysis,
<jelly> /etc/nagios3/plugins/check_du [...] print "SNMP disk usage netsaint plugin - written by Senko Rasic <[...]
<jelly> to je malo stariji kôd
<SilverSpace> jel se na linux moze vidjeti kolikoo jos traje SSD
<SilverSpace> na windozima ima neki alat
<jelly> SilverSpace: ako ga ne opises bolje od "neki alat" bit ce tesko razmisliti i sugerirati adekvatnu zamjenu
<SilverSpace> jelly: program je nemogu se sjetiti kak se sad zove
<jelly> SilverSpace: ako trazis neku 99% besmislenu brojku, uzmi hdsentinel pa se veseli.  Primjer izlaza: http://paste.debian.net/158854/  Web/download: http://www.hdsentinel.com/hard_disk_sentinel_linux.php
<jelly> na zaboravi chmod +x nakon sto izvuces iz zip arhive
<jelly> HDD Model ID : OCZ-VERTEX2
<jelly> Est. lifetime: more than 1000 days
<SilverSpace> aha
<SilverSpace> ssd life je tool za windoze
<jelly> kao sto autor(i) vele, ta stvar radi kao servis i daje procjenu ovisno o tome koliko se SSD koristi
<jelly> http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/forum/showthread.php?75085-SSD-life-utility-new-utility-to-estimate-SSD-lifetime
<SilverSpace> da meni nista ne pokazuje izgleda da je prestari ssd pa nema mogucnosti 
<jelly> pise ti koje uređaje podržava, a čak su se usudili i napisati dosta o tome što zapravo radi u tom threadu
<jelly> http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/forum/showthread.php?75085-SSD-life-utility-new-utility-to-estimate-SSD-lifetime&p=599293&viewfull=1#post599293
<SilverSpace> ma nema veze tak i tak to mi je bezveze palo na pamet
<SilverSpace> negdje sam usput vidio taj win alat ssd life
<SilverSpace> ovaj moj HDD Model ID : Mushkin 32GB SSD
<SilverSpace> je fakat dugo 
<jelly> jel imaš backup
<SilverSpace> nesto malo manje od tri godine
<SilverSpace> da
<SilverSpace> spremam se neki novi ssd kupiti ali neznam kaj bi uzeo, prva opcija mi je petriot
<SilverSpace> tj *patriot
<jelly> pod svakim brandom imas bitno razlicitih SSD-ova
<SilverSpace> da znam
<hbogner> pozdav
<SilverSpace> citam sad i forume
<jelly> pa kaj nam onda znači "prva opcija mi je patriot"
<SilverSpace> kaj kazu ljudi
<SilverSpace> hbogner: poz
<SilverSpace> jelly: :) 
<SilverSpace> mislio sam kao proizvodac
<jelly> kao da velis prva opcija mi je VW, a ne znamo jel kupujes Polo ili Passat
<SilverSpace> jelly: bas sam tak i mislio kupujem vW
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> ok!
<jelly> neko i to mora kupit...
<SilverSpace> druga opcija mi je BMW
<ivoks> iss
<ivoks> blazena intel grafika
<ivoks> pa ove nvidie su uzas
<ivoks> mozda je problem samo u driveru...
<ivoks> ajde da *maknem* nvidin driver
<jelly> ivoks: 290.x je bio problematican
<ivoks> 295.20
<jelly> ... nekima, Meni Radi™
<ivoks> sad cemo vidjeti
<ivoks> reset da se ocistim od prop smeca
<jelly> cisti se
<ivoks> mnogo bolje
<ivoks> samo ima jedan problem
<ivoks> nece vise od 1024x768 :)
<ivoks> nemozes vjerovat koliko je bolje
<jelly> ne mogu!
<jelly> tak je meni unity na 11.04 ili 11.10 radio skroz strgano, pa sam reko sigurno nouveau ne valja, mijenjao driver, s obje verzije nvidia drivera opet isto
<ivoks> ah...
<ivoks> zato sto koristim vesa driver
<ivoks> [    41.669] (**) VESA(0): *Built-in mode "1024x768"
<ivoks> [    41.669] (**) VESA(0): *Built-in mode "800x600"
<ivoks> [    41.669] (**) VESA(0): *Built-in mode "640x480"
<jelly> ... nije uvijek driver kriv
<ivoks> pa u ovom slucaju... ja ti ne mogu to opisati
<ivoks> Xorg zakolje proc
<ivoks> sve se teli
<ivoks> bas... lose
<ivoks> na laptopu mi intel radi 100x bolje
<ivoks> mozda treba neki bog kliknuti u compizu
<jelly> mozda treba ugasiti compiz
<jelly> ne znam vidi li se igdje brzina/sirina kojom pricaju ploca i grafulja
<ivoks> nvidia-settins -> sync to vblank
<ivoks> i za opengl i za xv
<ivoks> unity-2d je bas fora
<jelly> ivoks: ne to, nego PCI bus i oni laneovi koji kod tebe nisu spojeni ;-)
<ivoks> jelly: ma to nije bitno :)
<jelly> mozda radi fallback na x1 ili nesto drugo
<ivoks> to kaj pola slota visi je manje bitan problem :D
<ivoks> a to sto je to najjeftinija kartica je takodjer nebitno
<ivoks> hocu da leti
<ivoks> :D
<jelly> tko vrijedi leti
<jelly> (vidi Grunfa od jucer)
<jelly> al ne bi trebao trositi 100% jedne jezgre da se na glavu postavis
<jelly> osim ak imas ne znam... P3 ili P4
<jelly> a nemas toliko staru kramu, nego Xeon iz cca godista kad su bili Core Duo ili vec Core2 Duo
<ivoks> pa nije 100%
<ivoks> ali kad skrolam u firefoxu, da, skoci
<jelly> onda nešto ne valja
<ivoks> alt+tab ga isto sjebe
<jelly> na poslu sam prešao na kde4 kad su mi upgradeali desktop zadnji put, ne znam zašto sam doma ostao na xfce nakon što sam tu kantu upgradeao na relativno friski desktop
<jelly> najviše me čudi na Alt-Shift-Tab ne radi (ne ide u rikverc)
<ivoks> u kdeu?
<jelly> da
<ivoks> a i oni nesto izmisljaju, cin se
<ivoks> a vidi novi printer test page sto je zgodan
<ivoks> nema vise bacanja tonera :)
<ivoks> a i printer je brzi
<ivoks> 5 stranica u boji u 20ak sekundi
<jelly> ne radi ni u xfceu
<jelly> a koji printer, mozda si dobio noviji driver ili ghostscript usput
<ivoks> hp officejet pro 8500a
<ivoks> inace, preporucam spravicu
<ivoks> ima zasebne tonere za fax i printer
<ivoks> naravno, svaka boja ima svoj catrige
<ivoks> skenira, printa, faksira
<ivoks> a i radi preko wifia
<ivoks> moze i duplex printat
<ivoks> skener moze glumiti i kopirku, pa mozes iskopirati vise stranica
<ivoks> mozes isprintati dokument slanjem na odredjeni mail :)
<ivoks> ako ukljucis tu opciju :)
<ivoks> lol
<ivoks> citam komentare za skype
<ivoks> u ubuntu software centru
<ivoks> na hrvatskom!
<ivoks> pa to ljudi koriste :D
<jelly> to je skoro najbitniji komad non-free softvera koji koristim
<ivoks> ma ja govorim o komentarima
<ivoks> u ubuntu software centru postoje komentari za programe
<ivoks> nesto instaliras i komentiras, kao i android market
<jelly> komentari ljude vesele
<dodobas> OMG OMG OMG http://writtenkitten.net/
<dodobas> predobro...
<dodobas> sva sreca pa sam alergican na macke :)
<Mmike> webcams
<Mmike>  134GB 14:20:43 [2.65MB/s] [================================================================================================================>] 100%           
<Mmike> 14 fakin sati za 134 megabajta
<Mmike> mysql
<Mmike> ZASTO LJUDI KORISTE TU POLU-BAZU!?
<ivoks> GB
<ivoks> 134GB
<jelly> Mmike: citanje s razumijevanjem 0 bodova
<obruT> Mmike: zato sto je bolja od postgresa ?
<ivoks> 2.65MB/s
<ivoks> da nisi pejstao, jos bi ti ljudi povjerovali
<ivoks> ovako... the joke is on you :)
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> gigabajta
<Mmike> da ok
<Mmike> 14 sati
<Mmike> suludo previse
<ivoks> gledaj to ovak
<jelly> to je zasto sto ima terminal sirok 200 znakova sa super-sitnim slovima pa nis ne vidi
<ivoks> postgre to opce ne moze napraviti
<Mmike> postgres to napravi u sat-dva
<ivoks> iz myisam u innodb?
<Mmike> ne, ovo je import dumpa
<Mmike> dump je 134 GB
<Mmike> od toga ima mozda 5 GB innodba, ostalo je sve myisam
<Mmike> koji je munjevit (bar bi trebao biti)
<Mmike> zalosno kako lose :/
<ivoks> nis, moram ici...
<ivoks> vis ti ove tscumovce
<ivoks> zove me lik i vrbuje da predjem s vipa na tmobile
<ivoks> a signal mu puca :)
<jelly> Mmike: zar ne postoji neki brzi nacin za unos podataka u mysql?  Nesto COPY?
<ivoks> obruT: si doma skoro?
<jelly> ivoks: hehe, fail
<ivoks> http://www.physorg.com/news/2012-03-efficiency.html
<ivoks> jos me pita hocu li i za fiksnu preci kod tcoma
<ivoks> i jesam li pod ugovorom s tim drugim dobavljacem
<obruT> ivoks: bit cu oko 16:45 vjerojano... mislio si dofurat objektiv ili ?
<ivoks> reko jesam, namjerno :)
<ivoks> obruT: da
<ivoks> obruT: ono sto je ostalo od njega :)
<ivoks> obruT: al dat cu ti kes, pa ti kupi vec sto zelis :D
<ivoks> obruT: u 16:45 necu stici... :/
<ivoks> obruT: moze u neko drugo vrijeme?
<Mmike> lol :)
<obruT> doma sam od 16:45 do 17h, a onda me nema tamo negdje do 20h kad sam opet doma
<obruT> pa mozes i tad kasnije
<Mmike> jelly, neznam, bas cu probati nakon ovoga. davno sam testirao i mysql je bio porazan. postoje sad neki multi-threaded toolovi pa cu vidjeti
<Mmike> ivoks, kaj si fotko?
<ivoks> obruT: uf...
<ivoks> obruT: javim ako stignem do 17h
<ivoks> Mmike: namjestaj
 * ivoks gone
<Mmike> mosh meni ostavit objektiv, ja cu ga dat oburtu :)
<ivoks> obruT: ^ ?
<ivoks> posaljite mi sms kad se dogovorite
<ivoks> jer moram ici
<Mmike> obruT, ping? jel' bed to?
<obruT> Mmike: a kad bus mi ga vrnul ? trebace mi za vikend
<Mmike> veceras/sutra?
<obruT> Mmike: pa ak hoces moze
<Mmike> super!!!
<Mmike> thnx
<Mmike> idem javiti ivoksu
<obruT> veceras sam doma iza 20h, sutra bogtepitaj
<Mmike> nac cu te vec
<obruT> od 8-16 sam na poslu pa ono, ak prolazis :)
<Mmike> ivoks ce mi donjet to 
<Mmike> moze, tipkamo se sutra tu 
<Mmike> al aj daj telefon
<Mmike> pa se mozda tipkamo i veceras :)
<obruT> ok :)
<obruT> nist, idem doma pa na 2h vrcenja pedala :)
<ajhi> e Mmike 
<ajhi> kak je proslo ono jucer
<SilverSpace> hehe
<Mmike> ajhi, nisam probao
<Mmike> nisam stigao
<Mmike> imam u planu to sve za vikend pogledati/testirati
<ivoks> Mmike: evo, sad krecem prema tebi
<Mmike> ivoks, ok, ja doma, cimni samo pa se sjurim dolje
<Zeljkozg> dobra vecer
<jelly-home> vecer
<Zeljkozg> moze preporuka za player .MKV datoteka a da podrzava .SRT titlove?
<jelly-home> mplayer
<jelly-home> (pazi, to je command line djubre)
<Zeljkozg> VLC nije dobar?
<jelly-home> nemam pojma, vjerojatno je, ali nisam probao
<Zeljkozg> nema frke
<Zeljkozg> i jos jedno pitanjce :) za moju losiju polovicu
<Zeljkozg> mozila + zadnji flash update..ali joj ne rade face igre :)
<jelly-home> to ce morati reci netko tko ima fejs
<Zeljkozg> dobar odgovor :))
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> banham dobio 7 tekmi suspenzije
<ivoks> a prpic 4
<ivoks> Banham suspendiran na sedam utakmica zbog napada u predjelu glave i vrata, dok je Prpic kažnjen sa šest utakmica neigranja (četiri plus dvije uvjetno s rokom kušnje od tri mjeseca).
<jelly-home> ajd nije ni tolko strasno
<SilverSpace> ivoks: ja mislio da ce bit i gore 
<ivoks> pa... strasno je
<ivoks> to je gubitak polufinala
<SilverSpace> ma hebes to 
<ivoks> Grčkoj odobrila komplicirani kredit kojim je Grčka, već na dan sklapanja ugovora, banci dugovala 600 milijuna eura više nego što je posudila
<SilverSpace> tak i tak ne bi usli u finale
<ivoks> KAC, kao i uvijek, mora biti u finalu
<SilverSpace> ima pravilo da se ne smije iskakati iz boxa kad pocne frka a ovii su skoro bili svi na ledu
<ivoks> ovo je dovoljno velika steta da medvescak ne izadje iz lige
<ivoks> da su ih teze kaznili, izasli bi iz liga, a onda bi liga otpuzala natrag odakle je i dosla
<SilverSpace> bas
<SilverSpace> ?? Dodatak java je blokiran jer mu je istekao rok :) kaj je t
<SilverSpace> to*
<ivoks> da
<SilverSpace> u chrome mi iskocilo
<ivoks> java se vise ne smije distribuirati
<ivoks> tj., smiju stare verzije koje imaju hrpu rupa
<ivoks> to ti je vec davno najavljeno
<ivoks> odi na java.com i skidaj :)
<ivoks> ili koristi openjdk
<ivoks> za vecinu stvari je dovoljno dobar
<ivoks> icedtea-7-plugin - web browser plugin based on OpenJDK and IcedTea to execute Java applets
<SilverSpace> uh  kak se ono u terminalu prebaci java
<jelly-home> Debian opet ima java-package
<jelly-home> (koji generira pakete iz Oracleovih .bin arhiva)
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: update-java-alternatives, mozda?
<SilverSpace> naso sudo update-alternatives --config java
<SilverSpace> he he radi openjdk
<SilverSpace> samo imam jedan problem jedan lib treba biti u /usr/lib
<SilverSpace> kak to da na serveru napraviti 
<SilverSpace> nemam pristup root
<SilverSpace> fuck
<jelly-home> Kako znas da "<SilverSpace> samo imam jedan problem jedan lib treba biti u /usr/lib"?
<SilverSpace> koji k serem ma ne treba mi 
<SilverSpace> to mora bit na mojem racunalu :)
<jelly-home> ne razumijem, sorry
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: nema veze :) ukratko slazem jedan 3d viwer koji bi trebao bit na serveru da se otvara preko weba
<SilverSpace> samo kaj mi bas ne ide :)
<SilverSpace> hm sad mi sljaka doma na stroju i po svemu bi trebalo i na serveru
<SilverSpace> ivoks: https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/429464_157517141035646_100003320845769_212167_695868840_n.jpg
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: si tu
<SilverSpace> hoces mi vidjet dali kod tebe ovo radi http://silverspace.bshellz.net/3D/
<jelly-home> radi.
<jelly-home> a gdje ves-mash... aha, u veceu
<SilverSpace> da
<SilverSpace> thx
<SilverSpace> u principu to je to tj. bit ce sljedece godine pred ljeto 
<SilverSpace> nadam se
<SilverSpace> kuh i wc su sredeni 
<SilverSpace> kupaona me ceka
<jelly-home> nista fasadni dimnjaci?
<SilverSpace> ne u dimnjak
<SilverSpace> etazno plinsko grijanje 
<jelly-home> mislim imam i ja etazno centralno, ali je ovdje bojler uz vanjski zid i ima skroz jednostavni fasadni izlaz
<SilverSpace> da hebeno kod nas moramo svi iste bojlere na dimnjak
<SilverSpace> to nas ceka
<SilverSpace> neki majstor reko samo za dimnjak 100EU metar
<SilverSpace> cca 400 po stanu
<SilverSpace> sto i ne bi bilo puno da starci po katovima imaju para
<SilverSpace> ali nema se
<SilverSpace> + jos se mora i bojler kupiti 
<igcek> caw decki
<jelly-home> pun kufer dimnjaka
<jelly-home> ovo sa fasadnim bi je na prvi pogled bilo ruzno jer se izgubi zid i ne smije bit prozor 80cm od njega ili tak nest, al s druge strane si siguran da se neces utusit za 10 godina
<jelly-home> s/bi je/mi je/
<SilverSpace> mi do sad nismo imali problema
<jelly-home> mda
<jelly-home> koliko sam skuzio svaki bojler, svaka pec mora imati svoj dimnjak
<SilverSpace> ne treba
<jelly-home> al onda moraju imati neki grdi promjer
<SilverSpace> u biri mi imamo dvije cijevi 
<SilverSpace> svaki drugi kat ide na cijev
<SilverSpace> zadnji kat ima svoju zasebnu
<jelly-home> ne znam kako mjere kapacitei dimnjaka, uglavnom ne smijes ko blesav N etaza spajati na isti dimnjak, jer se onaj dole kad-tad ugusi u CO
<SilverSpace> gledali su kod nas vec to 
<SilverSpace> samo kaj je zajebano u stari dimnjak mora ic inoks cijev
<jelly-home> e, to
<SilverSpace> i to ide bez problema
<SilverSpace> i moraju svaki kat razbiti da bi to slozili u kupaoni
<SilverSpace> ja zato i odugovlacim sa kupaonom 
<SilverSpace> da to prije napravimo
<SilverSpace> odoh spat
<SilverSpace> LN
#ubuntu-hr 2012-03-08
<ivoks> Poštovani,
<ivoks> ovim putem Vas obaviještavamo da do kraja ožujka nudimo posebne pogodnosti. U ovoj akciji nudimo popust od 10% na navedene cijene za sve građevinske strojeve i građevinske kamione te Vam uz to možemo ponuditi i posebne uvjete financiranja putem leasinga.
<ivoks> trebao bi im reci da nisam gradjevinar?
<ivoks> 633,3km
<ivoks> prosjecna brzina 74km/h
<ivoks> prosjecna potrosnja 4,7l/100km
<ivoks> moram si uzeti jos jedan monitor
<ivoks> ili cak dva
<MmikeRMRM> drek
<MmikeRMRM> preksutra mi istice registracija
<ivoks> ah... taj krasan dio godine
<ivoks> mene je lik skoro srusio
<ivoks> na tehnickom
<ivoks> kaze 'a gdje vam je vatrogasni aparat?'
<ivoks> a ja blinkam... 'ha?'
<MmikeRMRM> molim!?
<MmikeRMRM> ja to nemam :)
<ivoks> nisam ni ja imao
<ivoks> a lik me gleda i smije se... 'pa vi ne znate?'
<ivoks> sva vozila, registrirana za poslovnu djelatnost, moraju imati vatrogasni aparat. cak i mopedi
<MmikeRMRM> a
<MmikeRMRM> ja nemam poslovni auto
 * MmikeRMRM phews
<Mmike> "Vaša domena ubuntu.hr ističe 18.03.2012. te ju je potrebno produžiti kako bi nastavila funkcionirati."
<Mmike> Kaj su oni konji?
<Mmike> 3 put sam vec produzivao!
<drj_cro> Mmike: prek www.dns.hr je produljis
<jelly-home> tri puta godisnje?
<Mmike> krivi je oib bio
<Mmike> pa sam slao mailom 
<Mmike> promjeun
<Mmike> sad cu poslat i mailom i faksom
<Mmike> Jeste kad slagali internu bittorent mrezu
<Mmike> ?
<jelly-home> ne, ima efikasnijih protokola od BTa 
<ivoks> Mmike: jesi vidio kazne za tucnjavu? javi mi kad takve kazne budu u F1 za namjerno nanosenje tjelesnih ozljeda
<Mmike> ivoks, zakaj ti uporno pricas gluposti? :)
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> kad si (zadnji put) vidio da je netko izasao iz bolida, dosao do protivnika, i izsakatao ga?
<Mmike> (ne kazem da se nije desilo)
<Mmike> (stovise!)
<ivoks> Mmike: poanta je da sport, u kojem je fizicki kontakt dio sporta, nanosenje tjelesnih ozljeda izaziva ozbiljne kazne; dok sport u kojem nema fizickog kontakta, presucuje namjerne pokusaje ubojstva
<ivoks> bilo to sakama, puskom ili volanom, tako je svejedno
<Mmike> ivoks, pricas pizdarije :)
<Mmike> kakav 'najmeran pokusaj ubojstva'? :)
<ivoks> zabijanje u formulu ispred ili iza sebe
<Mmike> namjerno? :)
<ivoks> gledamo to skoro svake sezone
<ivoks> namjerno da
<Mmike> mozes li molim te ukazati na neki konkretan slucaj
<ivoks> senna, prost, schumacher...
<Mmike> ili ce i ovo ostati na 'bla-tra'
<ivoks> dapace, takve 'igrace' slavimo kao najvece :)
<Mmike> cak cu ici toliko daleko pa cu reci da, reciom, u nogometu, 'namjeran' start cesto zavrsava opomenom (ne nuzno i crvenim)
<Mmike> ali, nota bene, NEMA SAKATANJA!
<Mmike> to je u kurcu
<Mmike> totalno
<ivoks> al dok se mlate nogama, sve je ok
<Mmike> hokej je zato jadan :/ ebel liga cijela je jadnjikava. Za dobar hokej preporucam cehe ili ruse. 
<Mmike> Ali, ne MLATE se nogama.
<ivoks> pa cesi igraju u ebelu
<ivoks> a sad ce i slovaci
<Mmike> Velim, kad si zadnji put vidio da se dva lika - mlate, na nogometnoj utakmici?
<Mmike> Stanu nasred terena, sake gore, i udri?
<ivoks> tebe muce sake, vidim ja
<Mmike> gotovo je: http://www.jutarnji.hr/najveca-solarna-baklja-u-zadnjih-pet-godina-obrusava-se-prema-zemlji/1012277/
<ivoks> nije bitan princip, vec zato sto ovi sa sakama
<Mmike> ne, mene muci to sto se ta dva lika tuku, kao, idemo vidjet tko je jaci, jebo sport, jebo pravila, sad se mlatimo
<Mmike> to me muci
<ivoks> pa pravila su jasna
<Mmike> ne muci me body check
<Mmike> niti malo
<Mmike> TO je dio sporta
<ivoks> kada igrac padne na pod, nitko ga ne smije dirati
<Mmike> al' sakatanje - lose
<ivoks> ako ga dirnes, kao sto je to prpic napravio, dobijes zabranu igranja i onda kad se vratis, imas uvjetnu kaznu
<Mmike> kuzim ja da u tebi cuci buntovnik i da bi se i ti najradije sakatao
<Mmike> al' to je kurcu :)
<Mmike> mosh to pokusat opravdat na 1001 nacin, al' i dalje ce to bit u kurcu
<ivoks> pa ne opravdavam
<ivoks> hocu ti ukazati da hokej to kaznjava
<Mmike> lol
<Mmike> sretni mi s takvim hokejem
<ivoks> tj., odredjene lige
<ivoks> NHL to kaznjava s 2min
<ivoks> EBEL sa zabranom igranja nekoliko utakmica
<ivoks> prpic 4, banham 7
<ivoks> to je izgubljeno polufinale za medvescak
<Mmike> sad ce jos malo formula
<Mmike> vec se veselim 'schumacker drek, vettel peder' :)
<dodobas> geytel, scheissemacher :)
<dodobas> Mmike: ima onaj Fantasy F1... http://www.f1racemanager.com/
<Mmike> dodobas, ma, to mi tak debilno :)
<dodobas> ima i croatiaF1 liga..
<dodobas> eh debilno
<Mmike> PRACTICE 1
<Mmike> 07 Days16 H35 M06 S
<ivoks> razmisljam o bureku
<drj_cro> damn sad sam ogladnio
<drj_cro> a ima ovdje i jedna pekarica sa odlicnim burekom
<ivoks> i ovdje je jedna blizu
<ivoks> drj_cro: ti si me trebao neki dan?
<ivoks> idem po burek, pa onda kasnije...
<drj_cro> ivoks: zaboravio/zaboravi :)
<ivoks> bujek :D
<ivoks> hm...
<ivoks> sve se usporilo
<dodobas> timewarping burek
<ivoks> nije to
<ivoks> iskon se raspao
<ivoks> 89.164.86.33 je imao data loss preko 70%
<ivoks> al evo, sad se oporavio
<Dado_> Pozdrav
<Dado_> Pitanjce
<Dado_> da li je netko mozda slagao mail notification kad se razleti raid 
<ivoks> EPROPSIRNO
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> moras specificirati kakav raid, softverski ili hardverski
<Dado_> soft 
<ivoks> mdadm salje obavijesti po defaultu
<Dado_> a kam ih salje kad nema mail definiran
<jelly> na lokalni root account, ako postoji lokalni delivery
<jelly> gdje drugdje!
<Dado_> hmmmmmm 
<ivoks> i tvoje se pitanje upravo pretvorilo u 'kako sloziti mail server'
<Dado_> LoL
<Dado_> bome da
<jelly> "apt-get install postfix"
<jelly> sprinkle liberally with sudo 
<ivoks> ne nuzno postfix
<ivoks> postfix je mozda preveliki za obicno slanje mailova
<jelly> nije.
<ivoks> ali vjerojatno ga je najlakse sloziti
<jelly> svaka gtk aplikacija trosi 10x vise resursa 
<Dado_> necemo puno resursa jel ih bas i nemamo
<ivoks> ima onih implementacija koje wrapaju /usr/bin/sendmail u telnet 25
<Dado_> kaj da onda stavim 
<jelly> nullmailer, ssmtp, msmtp-mta
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> Dado_: ovisi sto zelis
<jelly> Dado_: koliko stroj ima memorije
<ivoks> sad kad veli vise od 1GB
<Dado_> ima 4 gige rama s tim da je 32 bitni sistem tako da ne trosi sve 4
<jelly> Dado_: da li stroj ima staticku ip adresu?  Da li je na javnoj mrezi?  Da li tvoj provider nudi mail server kroz koji se mogu slati mailovi?
<ivoks> ak je linux, trosi sve 4 :)
<ivoks> 4 gige rama
<ivoks> pa ja imam servere sa 512MB koji su i web i mail server :)
<jelly> Dado_: onda ne moras komplicirat, nego stavi postfix, pa kroz /etc/aliases usmjeri _svu_ postu za roota negdje gdje ce je netko citati
<ivoks> stavi postfix i mir
<Dado_> ok 
<Dado_> sad radim pripreme vjerojatno se javim kad dodem na job
<ivoks> a je li
<ivoks> mi to pomazemo nekome tko onda zaradjuje na tome
<jelly> odgovori na gornja pitanja ce ti trebati kod instalacije
<jelly> ivoks: pa da.
<ivoks> :)
<Dado_> 3 place nisam dobio
<Dado_> nemoj mi sam novce spominjat
<jelly> onda radis za nadu a ne za nofce :-|
<Dado_> bas joj
<Dado_> jos kad skuzim kaj je "posta od roota" di mi je kraj Ježić i Sanader ce bit sirotinja za mene
<Mmike> obruT, objektiv - JEBEN!
<ivoks> Dado_: pa di to radis
<jelly> Dado_: svaki korisnicki racun na Linux sustavu, ukljucujuci sistemske, moze primati lokalno postu.  To ukljucuje racun "root".
<Dado_> prodaja informaticke robe mala firma obiteljska 
<ivoks> imate kakve monitore? :)
<obruT> Mmike: super, sad ga vrati :P :)
<jelly> slanje na adresu "jelly@localhost" ili samo "jelly" znaci da je posta za lokalnog korisnika
<obruT> Mmike: os stavit kakve fotke online ? da vidimo sto si fotko s njim
<jelly> ivoks: kakvi ti trebaju, mali, veliki ;-)
<Dado_> kak nebi bilo moitora 
<ivoks> treba mi 23"
<Mmike> obruT, ma nisam stigo sinoc, sad tu malo po doma, konacno mi cijeli stan stane u kadar :)
<ivoks> 16:9
<Dado_> dobar ili Å¡kart
<ivoks> da stavim iznad ovog :D
<ivoks> jer mi je preuzak
<Mmike> ivoks, sad cu malo ic napravit setnjicu pa cu fotkat kvarta, pa se cujemo popodne/navecer pa ti donesem gdje god da ces bit
<Mmike> erm, s/ivoks/obruT
<ivoks> Mmike: ma sve super :D
<Mmike> ivoks,  :)
<Dado_> gle najbolje da si uzmes dell-a ak oces dobar monitor
<ivoks> Dado_: pa dobar... ovaj sad koji imam je LG
<jelly> ima onih jeftinih Dellova sa IPS matricom sad
<ivoks> kak se krecu cijene?
<Dado_> ips matrica
<Dado_> e jbg cek da se logiram na VP
<ivoks> W: Bootloader in this image type not yet supported by live-build.
<ivoks> W: This would produce a not bootable image, aborting (FIXME).
<ivoks> a jeb...
<jelly> U2313HM
<jelly> erm.
<jelly> Dell U2312HM
<jelly> ivoks: a zasto ne 16:10 ?
<ivoks> vidis vidis
<ivoks> ovaj DELL logo ce se lijepo spojiti sa DELL logom na serveru
<ivoks> kompletic
<Dado_> ha racunaj za ovaj nekih 1300 + pdv
<ivoks> pff
<Dado_> al je monitor
<ivoks> u usporedbi sa viewsonic VX2336s, koji je bolji?
<jelly> kod konkurencije 1.439,00 kn za cash, sa pdv-om
<ivoks> :D
<Dado_> kod koga?
<Mmike> jelly, de url od konkurencije :)
<jelly> protis, to mi je najblize
 * Mmike bi isto novi monitor, al' bar 24" ako ne i vise
<jelly> 24" im je bio cca 1900kn
<Dado_> nemoguce protis radi sa 2 %
<Dado_> moj nc 1217
<jelly> Dado_: da, ali takve cijene su im iskljucivo za cash
<jelly> nije ni meni bas bistro al se ne bunim
<Dado_> lager nemaju jedino ak uzimaju robu od nekog drugog ja uzimam iz asbisa i cijena je ta
<ivoks> asbis
<Mmike> http://fasttcp.com/ - ha?
<ivoks> ja jos uvijek brijem da je to albanska mafija
<Mmike> je
<Mmike> al' je jeftina
<Mmike> vish, nisam pristupnicu ispunio
<Mmike> idem odmah
<jelly> Dado_: oni isto uzimaju od Asbisa, tak da wtf
<jelly> ali im ti 23" i 24" Dellovi idu dobro, imaju ih zadnjih par tjedana cijelo vrijeme tamo u sobicku
<ivoks> kad sam ih ja zvao, prvo su me ispitali tko sam, sto sam i kaj hocu
<ivoks> a onda su rekli 'dobili ste asbis'
<ivoks> ko da sam nazvao pentagon
<ivoks> par puta on hold
<ivoks> muzika, provjere
<Dado_> cek cek koga si zvao
<ivoks> i onda 'ajmo sad radit'
<ivoks> asbis
<Mmike> ivoks, ja sve preko mejla rijesio :)
<ivoks> al to je bilo prije par godina
<Mmike> tj, rjesavam
<Mmike> sad cemo vidjet
<jelly> ivoks: kaj bi ti s distributerom drito pricao!
<jelly> nemere
<Dado_> asbis je veleprodaja
<ivoks> jelly: moze, jer je firma kupovala od njih
<ivoks> joj
<ivoks> idem na cugu u blizinu hg spota
<Mmike> http://fasttcp.com/demonstration/
<Mmike> lol
<Dado_> HGsrot
<ivoks> Dado_: pa di mogu kupiti taj monitor?
<ivoks> moj mi dobavljac nudi onaj viewsonic za 900kn
<Dado_> Nikad necu zaboravit kad je Saša lončar naručio 2 šlepera pokvarenih monitora.
<Mmike> Dado_, zasto? :)
<Mmike> zabuna, ili?
<jelly> ivoks: treba vidjet kakvu sliku ima.  Vjerojatno su im matrice na kraju iz iste tvornice, al ko zna...
<Dado_> dobio je monitore crt kad si ih otvorio visile su zice sa kak su ih kinezi stavljali u nova kucista
<ivoks> 3 godine garancije
<jelly> ivoks: Dell ima pivot postolje ak ti to sta znaci u zivotu
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> steta kaj nije i telka
<jelly> fuj, kaj ce ti telka
<Dado_> najbolje bi bilo da odes u protis onda i kupis monitor tamo jel su izgleda slozili neku bolju cijenu za akciju
<Mmike> Dado_, a 24" ili vise, imas kaj zanimljivoga?
<Dado_> samo moras znat ak se kaj dogodi moras ga nosit na ovlašteni jel webshopovi koliko ja znam ne zaprimaju robu na servis
<Mmike> sad imam Asus VW220T, i skroz sam zadovoljan, samo sto je 22" i 1680x1050 pa moram bit blizu njega, htio bih vise pixela a i vecu dijagonalu da sam dalje
<ivoks> Dado_: ja govorim o viewsonicu i ozbiljnom dobavljacu
<Dado_> 	 Monitor LCD DELL UltraSharp U2412M (24", 1920x1200, IPS, LED Backlight, 1000:1, 2000000:1(DCR), 178/178, 8ms, DVI/DisplayPort/VGA/USB) Black
<ivoks> 1920x1200? to je 16:10
<jelly> to pita Mmike za 24"
<ivoks> pa da
<ivoks> ja sam sokiran da jos postoje 16:10 ekrani
<ivoks> ugodno, naravno
<jelly> 16:10 je jos podnosljivo, 16:9 mi je bezveze za monitor
<Dado_> mislis Megatrend
<Mmike> Dado_, koliko novaca?
<Mmike> 1920x1080 je 16:9?
<Dado_> za ovog della jel?
<Mmike> yup
<Dado_> 2050 keš
<Mmike> R1
<Mmike> to + PDV?
<Dado_> bruto
<Dado_> r1 ok
<ivoks> pa taj monitor ima i mreznu karticu?
<jelly> lolwut?
<ivoks> il ja krivo vidim
<Dado_> nema ima hub
<ivoks> nije los ovaj dell
<Dado_> e gle ekipa javim se kad dodem na job moram ici papati i raditi
<Dado_> pozz
<Mmike> aj aj :)
<jelly> http://protis.hr/products/details/monitor-lcd-led-24-dell-u2412m-ips-1920x1200-300-cdm2-2-000-0001-8ms-black/48574
<ivoks> jos nije na poslu? :)
<jelly> stari Dell 2005FPW cu vjerojatno zamijeniti s tim, ne zvuci lose
<jelly> mislio sam koristiti TV kao monitor, s kauca, al ne ide bas -- predaleko i treba sve fontove povecavat
<ivoks> Negativno Color Gamut: 82% - nije najbolje riješenje za obradu fotografija 
<ivoks> eh, to mi je deal breaker :)
<jelly> ivoks: onda si uzmi onaj koji ima bolju elektroniku i kosta 3000kn umjesto 1900
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> sarkazam
<jelly> al bilo koji IPS ce pomesti bilo koji TN u reprodukciji boja cisto zbog toga sto ima pristojan kut gledanja
<SilverSpace> dan
<jelly> mozes ga gledati od gore i dole bez da se boje mijenjaju
<jelly> (korolar: mozes ga pivotirati bez da se boje mijenjaju kad mices glavu lijevo-desno)
<ivoks> al to mi nije tak bitno
<jelly> super za citanje stripova i pornjave
<ivoks> to mi je monitor koji stoji ispred mene
<ivoks> ne trcim oko njega
<jelly> onda nema veze dok god si ti jedini koji gleda u njega a nije ti neko iznad ramena
<Mmike> nema visinsko podesavanje
<Mmike> to je mali fejl
<ivoks> ima, za 1,8cm
<jelly> right
<jelly> mda, Dell to uredno ima, ja navikao i cudi me da jos ima monitora sa postoljima gdje ne mozes namjestiti kut i visinu
<Mmike> ptlo postao tata, cini se
<SilverSpace> jelly: ja bi najrade da ga mogu nekako na zid nasarafiti 
<Dadio> Pozdrav
<Dadio> Pitanjce
<Dadio> Da  li je moguće ako nije spojen monitor na mashinu da se linux ne želi dignuti
<SilverSpace> ha meni se uredno podigne 
<Dadio> koja grafička?
<dodobas> SilverSpace: koristis Epimen ili Viagru :P
<SilverSpace> dodobas: jos ni jedno 
<dodobas> :)
<Dadio> ja koristim 89g + i 120 kg plus za dizanje
<SilverSpace> Dadio: intel 
<SilverSpace> dodobas: vidim da si informiran kaj ti vec treba ili dilas :)
<dodobas> SilverSpace: a hebiga... brzo sam ostario :)
<Dadio> da li je moguce da kad spojim monitor da se kasnije nemogu nakaciti vncom na mashinu
<Dadio> da ja tu imam neku nvidia-u 
<Dadio> prnjavu
<SilverSpace> dodobas: ne gledaj se u ogledalo :)
<SilverSpace> Dadio: kakve veze ima vnc i monitor :)
<Dadio> gle ima veze jel kad ne zakacim monitor upalim mashinu i nemogu se nakacit na VNC
<ivoks> Disciplinska komisija EBEL-a zbog događaja koji su dogodili na prvoj polufinalnoj utakmici EBEL-a između Medveščaka i Klagenfurta, koja je odigrana u utorak u Ledenoj dvorani Doma sportova, kaznila je i glavne trenere oba dvije momčadi. Trener Medveščaka Marty Raymond i trener KAC-a Christian Weber suspendirani su na dvije utakmice uvjetno s rokom kušnje od tri mjeseca.
<Dadio> Nis idem u skladiste nac neku drugu graficku
<SilverSpace> ivoks: a za ove kaj su iskakali sa klupe nikome nista 
<Dadio> kak mogu vidjeti logove na 10.04 lts
<SilverSpace> /var/log
<SilverSpace> zavisi iod cega :)
<ivoks> SilverSpace: pa to je zbog ovih koji su skakali s klupe
<Dadio> ocu vidjet gdje zapne kad nemam pojen monitor
<SilverSpace> ivoks: joj ebel mafija
<SilverSpace> gori su nego mi na balkanu
<Dadio> Jel može netko pogledati ovo u vezi mog monitora
<Dadio> http://imthi.com/blog/linux/ubuntu-904-remote-desktop-using-vncserver-without-monitor.php
<ivoks> linux se digne
<ivoks> ne dignu se X-i
<ivoks> http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/251427/nvidia_jumps_on_board_with_the_linux_foundation.html
<Neuromanc> balkanizacija Libije
<Dadio> kaj to tocno za mene znaci
<ivoks> koje?
<Dadio> ne dignu se x-i
<ivoks> to znaci da se X-i ne dignu
<ivoks> X-i su graficko okruzje
<ivoks> ako nema monitora, ne pokrene se sam
<Dadio> da ma znam ali kak da to zaje....
<Dadio> kak da ih kresnem na guranje
<SilverSpace> koji idiot http://is.gd/yEonGP
<Dadio> i nemoj mi rec da prebrikam konektor od monitora
<ivoks> http://olitee.com/2010/01/ubuntu-remote-desktop-without-a-monitor/
<Dadio> ok sad jos jedna stvar nisam stavljao vnc kao paket gore nego sam koristio onaj remote desktop koji dolazi sa gui-em da li ta fora isto pusi 
<ivoks> ako si slozio da se korisnik automatski ulogira, to ce raditi
<Dadio> jesam velim ti da mi radi kad je monitor zakačen
<drj_cro> pa sto mu nije jednostavnije dic samo vncserver i stavi neki mali wm(flux,xfce,...)
<ivoks> drj_cro: nije problem vm
<drj_cro> znam da nije,al ovako mora dirat xorg.conf 
<ivoks> drj_cro: problem je sto X-i po defaultu nemaju xorg.conf, vec pitaju hardware
<ivoks> drj_cro: ako nema hardvera, nema ni on-fly konfiguracije
<drj_cro> pa ce poslje plakat da mu je slika gadna kad usteka monitor
<ivoks> drj_cro: stoga treba upisati kakvu-takvu konfiguraciju
<jelly> this: <drj_cro> pa sto mu nije jednostavnije dic samo vncserver i stavi neki mali wm(flux,xfce,...)
<ivoks> ne vidim kako ce flux|xfce|unity|kde|wm rijeciti problem
<drj_cro> to je bilo samo zato da po def ne dize gnome(manje resoursa uzima)
<jelly> to radi zadnjih 15 godina na unixima
<jelly> fino svako svoj VNC server digne i vrti X aplikacije unutra ak mu trebaju
<drj_cro> pa upravo to
<jelly> ak ga veseli gnome session, nek stavi da se dize gnome session, tak nebitno
<ivoks> vi govorite o vnc4server?
<drj_cro> da
<jelly> ili koji god da je vnc server ovih dana u igir
<jelly> igri
<Dadio> ufffff
<Dadio> dobro sad na kraju kaj da radim
<ivoks> dali smo ti dva nacina
<Dadio> uglavnom bas me briga kak ce izgledat to je server
<ivoks> sad ti trebas izabrati
<Dadio> koliko ja vidim ovdje je jedno rjesenje koje bi ja sad u ovom trenutku mogao izvesti
<Dadio> :)
<drj_cro> Dadio: apt-get install vnc4server i onda pokrenes vnc4server sa userom kojim zelis,podesis sifru i to je to
<Mmike> srusio mi se xsane
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v4boTbv9_nU
<SilverSpace> he he
<SilverSpace> win(
<SilverSpace> nismo dugo slusali http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hknVoAoyy-k&list=PLDAB95BE11C5C93A4&index=7
<jelly> pa i nije bas win
<ivoks> na zalost, nemam zvucnu karticu, pa ne cujem sto prica
<jelly> ivoks: na kraju: <old man> and who put this out? <kid> Microsoft <old man> are they trying to drive me mad?
<ivoks> heh
<jelly> ebem li ti Chrome i HTML5 video, radi gore (u kombinaciji sa pulseaudiom) nego Flash
<Dadio> hmmmm ok kad instaliram vnc4server kaj onda
<SilverSpace> lol http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2KAcSoQ0GgI&feature=related
<Dadio> zapravo zaboravi nasao sam 15" monitor koji cu nakaciti na server i tak ce bit
<jelly> the bus... can't swim
<ivoks> sta su agrokoru oprostili pola milijarde poreznog duga?
<ivoks> evo, ja ne trazim puno
<ivoks> nek meni oproste 1/100 toga :)
<drj_cro> mogu i meni :)
<ivoks> ma moze i 1/1000
<Mmike> zasto ja budala nemam porezni dug?
<ivoks> nisi u sastavu agrokor grupacije
<ivoks> eto, zato
<jelly> Mmike: nisi krao na vrijeme i dovoljno krupno
<obruT> pa da, nitko ne pita za ogromne iznose, samo za male
<SilverSpace> kad si malo duzan onda si duznik a kad si puno duzan onda si partner
<igustin> stoviše, dioničar/udjelničar/suvlasnik ;)
<jelly> umjesto toga su trebali prebrojati razliku, nacionalizirati firmu i starog vlasnika u przun
<Dadio> ja uvijek velim ako krades nikad ne kradi malo jel bus naje......
<jelly> yep :-(
<SilverSpace> bemti internet i pucanju
<obruT> evo, ja nedavno kupio stan, moja prva nekretnina, donio im potvrdu o promjeni prebivalista, POTVRDU iz bivseg mjesta prebivalista da NISAM vlasnik niti jedne nekretnine na tom podrucju i ne, ne vjeruju oni, sad bi oni jos neke dodatne potvrde koje ne postoje da ih ne bi slucajno zakinuo za 2000€ poreza
<obruT> nisam napisao, rijec o poreznoj prijavi
<obruT> uglavnom, jebu me sa svih strana, sto je najgore, trebam donijet papir koji ne postoji
<obruT> a ovi sto ne rade, a imaju 100 nekretnina u vlasnistvu, nitko ih nist ne pita otkud im pare uopce
<SilverSpace> obruT: tak su i mene trazili papire i reko ok samo recite di trebam po njih a baba kaze nemam pojma 
<SilverSpace> skoro da nisu zvali zastitare koliko sam poludio
<obruT> pazi, ja njima donesem iz gruntovnice u Slunju potvrdu da NISAM vlasnik niti jedne nekretnine tamo, a oni mene traze potvrdu da je netko drugi vlasnik te nekretnine u kojoj sam zivio
<Dadio> hahahaha
<Dadio> jesi im jebao majku
<obruT> nisam, jer papirologiju srecom obavlja netko drugi za mene, ja samo dostavim papire... no da sam bio tamo, mislim da bi me uhapsili
<Dadio> ja svaki puta imam okršaj sa njima doduše ja im prijetim privatnom tužbom protiv samog radnika za nesavjesno obavljanje posla itd. bla bla truć ser kenj
<jelly> "ok, ja ne idem odavde dok mi ne nadjete gdje taj novi papir treba zatraziti i uzeti",  i kampirat
<Dadio> da vidis kak se odmah moze
<jelly> Dadio: a jel takva tuzba realisticna, jel to neko isfurao ili cist blef?
<Dadio> ja sad tuzim referenta iz HRT-a
<ivoks> issss...
<ivoks> sta sam sad dozivio :D
<Dadio> onog kontrolora
<Dadio> onaj koji vice neznam ja nista ja sam dobivam placu 5 000 kuna a reko prijatelju evo tebi jedna tužba u drugom gradu pa cu ga razvlačit po sudu jedno godinu dana svaki puta putni troskovi po njegovom đepu i onda na kraju ak dobijem ode par plačica
<Dadio> pa zamp sam dobio sud da nebi ovo
<ivoks> strasno nesto
<ivoks> nazove me neka baba i napada da njihov server ne radi dobro vec godinama
<ivoks> da promijenim lozinku korisniku xy
<ivoks> reko, ne mogu to napraviti preko telefona
<Dadio> ja bi  joj rekao "To je uredu!"
<ivoks> pa dalje ona, da ce mi poslati DNA i sliku
<jelly> lolwut
<jelly> "pljunuti ja"
<ivoks> da bi na kraju ustanovili kako joj je outlook krivo konfiguriran
<jelly> ^^ DNA i slika
<Dadio> ne kuzim
<ivoks> na kraju ispricavanje
<ivoks> i da ce me preporuciti sefici :)
<ivoks> ti srca... al prvo da ovo da ono, da krivo drzim telefon u ruci
<ivoks> da mi je valjda na koljenima
<ivoks> slusam i ne vjerujem
<Dadio> katastrofa 
<ivoks> jebes te drzavne institucije
<ivoks> nema vise produzavanja ugovora... koji meni to k treba
<Dadio> a di delas?
<ivoks> u svojoj firmi
<jelly> poklopis joj i velis da je signal bio slab...
<SilverSpace> Frenda su mi neki dan zaustavili jer je vozio biciklističkom u krivom smjeru. :))
<Dadio> hahahahahaha
<Dadio> kaj to je
<jelly> SilverSpace: ajd, to je donekle legitimno
<jelly> za razliku od crvenih i bijelih svjetala i gluposti
<Dadio> da nismo u HR bilo bi
<jelly> ili sacekusa na Jarunu jer se ne vozi bas po biciklistickoj stazi nego pored
<obruT> e pa to na jarunu bih volio dozivjet
<Dadio> Uffff sad rijesim jos dvije mashine pa idem probat onaj postfix instalirati
<obruT> najebo bi im se matere pa makar dobio kaznu za omalovazavanje sluzbene osobe
<obruT> dao bi murjaku bicikl i rekao "odi napravi trening po biciklistickoj"
<jelly> obruT: ne znam ko mi je to pricao, neki dan su imali sacekuse doslovno na stazi tamo, naplacivali za nedostatak svjetala ispravne boje, za kacigu, za sve
<obruT> to sve imam
<ivoks> kaciga samo izvan naselja
<obruT> za kacigu te ne smiju ako si stariji od ne znam 14 ili 16
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> svjetla su samo prek dana
<ivoks> ali!
<ivoks> wtf ante
<ivoks> svjetla su samo preko noci, ali sad smo u zimskom racunanju vremena
<ivoks> pa svjetla moraju biti i preko dana
<obruT> svjetla imam po dva naprijed (bijela) i dva iza (crvena)
<ivoks> obruT: upaljena?
<obruT> odjeca/ruksak su mi reflektivni
<obruT> ivoks: po danu se niti ne vidi jesu li upaljena ili ne
<ivoks> al moraju bit
<ivoks> idem, bok
<jelly> ćus
<SilverSpace> ovi su gori od HDZ a to je teško biti http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/ministri-ce-najblize-suradnike-zaposljavati-bez-javnog-natjecaja-clanak-384893
<SilverSpace> obruT: imas i macja na zbicama
<obruT> na specki ? naravno da ne :P ali natpisi svjetle
<SilverSpace> obruT: moras i na kotacima imati :)
<Mmike> kak moja cura dobro kuha
<Mmike> to nije istina
<SilverSpace> opet puce
<SilverSpace> Mmike: udebljat ces se
<SilverSpace> :)
<Dadio> na koji bi nacin mogao raditi backup mysql baze negdje na mrezu
<jelly> bedasti i jednostavni nacin: dump lokalno, backup dumpa kao normalne datoteke
<SilverSpace> fora je ovaj gnome-sushi
<Dadio> hmmm da ali ne zelim ja to radit ja bi to malo automatizirao
<jelly> automatiziraj, u cem je problem
<Dadio> a kak
<jelly> prvo napravis dump i scp/rsync/ftp rucno.  Kad to radi, slozis skriptu.  Kad skripta radi, stavis je u cron
<Dadio> hahahahahaha sad si me jako nasmijao kaj ti mislis da bi ja to tebe pitao da ja to znam napraviti
<Dadio> :)
<jelly> ne moras sve znati odmah, rjesavas komadic po komadic problema
<Dadio> ucim se ucimse vidis da se trudim
<Dadio> skoro sam se usr.. od truda
<jelly> ne vidim... vidim "hahahaha"
<jelly> da vidim "s cime se radi dump mysqla" onda bi reko "fino"
<jelly> ili "s cime da prenesem datoteku negdje drugdje na mrezu"
<jelly> fino korak po korak, i na kraju imas automatiku koja se sastoji od 50 malih naredbi i podesavanja, a koja "sve radi"
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ploca za tebe :) http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/dvoglava-evga-classified-sr-x/114613.aspx
<SilverSpace> hm da nemas di upiknuti graficku
<igcek> caw decki
<SilverSpace> oj igcek 
<igcek> BTW, jel samo decki tacno... mislim tu bas i nema cura?
<igcek> ko na fxu sosiđ fest
<jelly> /nick slatkica1991
<SilverSpace> kaj ja brijem moze se staviti grafulja fijjjjjju
<igcek> inace tu se nesto igram sa bridganjem, ak ja bridgam dvi eth kartici prolazi sve zbog mac addrese ne gleda layera 3. sta mi smeta je, da kompjuter koji bridga ima konekcijo, moze pingat gateway al internet ne radi. porqui?
<ivoks> nisi slozio rutu?
<Dadio> brijem da cu prvo za taj sport morati instalirati sambu 
<Dadio> Evo pritočio cole zapalio mashinu na briku i sad sam spreman hahahahaha
<igcek> rutu?
<igcek> ne mislim firewalat niš
<Dadio> E veli ovo da imam instaliran postfix
<Dadio> kak da ga konfiguriram da mi mdadm salje mail
<igcek> niti nista sa layer 3, cio komp nek bude samo ko neki switch
<igustin> Dadio: PROGRAM u /etc/mdadm.conf
<igcek> zaboravite naso sam nesto dokumentcije i mislim da znam u cem je fora
<Dadio> ok evo idem ga editirati
<Dadio> http://pastebin.com/2i2RTLqi
<Dadio> evo ga pise da salje na root kak su mi decki ujutro rekli to je kao root@localhost
<Dadio> e sad to moram fwd sa roota na jos 3 maila ako sam dobro skuzio
<igustin> Dadio: ja ne koristim MAILADDR, nego PROGRAM kojim pozivam malu shell skriptu, u njoj pošaljem sve parametre koje mi mdadm proslijedi, dodam svoje informacije i šibnem na mail
<igustin> Dadio: dodaš npr. PROGRAM /usr/local/bin/raidevent.sh
<igustin> Dadio: a raidevent.sh je nešto tipa...
<Dadio> slusam
<igustin> Dadio: http://pastebin.com/Zhpyx0LF
<igustin> u body/subject dodaš ostale informacije koje ti trebaju (podatke o stroju i ostalo)
<igustin> Dadio: pogledaj opise MAILADDR i PROGRAM u man mdadm.conf
<Dadio> cek dakle ova skripta koju si poslao u principu skupi podatke i salje na mail
<Dadio> kaj ne bih ja morao jos negdje konfigurirati mail sa kojeg saljem ???
<igustin> mdadm pozove PROGRAM s argumentima (kojim - piše u man-u), a ti dodaš što još hoćeš (SN stroja, IP adresu, smartctl podatke, top, štogod...)
<igustin> ako ne koristiš opciju -r kod mail programa, šalje kao root
<igustin> vidi man mail i opciju -r
<Dadio> ufffff ovo ce bit sex
<igustin> onda definira from adresu
<igustin> ha? :)
 * igustin "i tata bi, sine"
<Dadio> koliko vidim da ce me ovo dobro izje.....
<igustin> ?
<igustin> izgledati ti komplicirano?
<Dadio> da
<igustin> pa i nije baš
<igustin> koristi onda samo MAILADDR, ali meni to nije bilo dovoljno
<Dadio> pa gle kad jednom sažvačeš vjerujem da nije
<igustin> s ovim složim report kakav god želim, s puno informacija
<igustin> a, nisi nikad shell skripte radio?
<Dadio> nisam ovo mi je praktički prvi server koji slazem
<Dadio> na linuxu
<igustin> a, tako... pa eto, vatreno krštenje
<igustin> ovo s PROGRAM je cool jer možeš reagirati različito
<igustin> ako je manji problem šalje mail, ako je veći onda ti šibne SMS
<igustin> ili pošalje ticket u ticketing sustav
<Dadio> ma mail dolazi na droida
<Dadio> ok od kuda da sad krenem da onu skriptu stavim u /usr/local/bin/raidevent.sh fajlu
<igustin> a imaš i MAILFROM u mdadm.conf
<igustin> da, možeš tamo
<Dadio> na mail adresa u skripti
<igustin> tamo se obično stavljaju system-wide custom skripte
<igustin> da
<Dadio> kaj tamo stavljam from ili to
<igustin> ina adresa je to
<igustin> ona*
<Dadio> jel igra ; za odvajanje adresa
<Dadio> jel ako ne mogu fwd slozit i na google-u
<igustin> običan zarez ',' bez razmaka
<igustin> imaš i -test opciju kod mdadm koja simulira event i poziva taj PROGRAM, da vidiš da li ti radi (ne moraš čekat stvarni ispad RAID-a)
<Dadio> odlicno
<Dadio> cak da to spremim
<ivoks> Dear Ovi Share user –
<ivoks> You are receiving this email because you have previously used the Ovi Share service. 
<ivoks> As of 30 May 2012, we will be discontinuing the Ovi Share service.
<igustin> pa da, Nokia gasi Ovi Share, bilo prije par dana
<ivoks> pa no
<Dadio> ok zasejvao sam sad tu skriptu napucao joj mailove
<Dadio> idem zapalit jednu a ti molim te sljedeci korak
<SilverSpace> hokej
<Dadio> http://pastebin.com/WQFTvATE
<Dadio> kaj tu sve nevalja
<Dadio> uffff svi su zbrisali
<Mmike> obruT, ping
<Dadio> Nema veze zakacit cu ja sad ovo za dyndns i spojit se od doma.
<Dadio> ljudi palim domeka cujemo se
<jelly-home> igustin: e jesi ga iskomplicirao, like je mogao samo alias slozit da mu root mail ide na tri mjesta
<igcek> aha, stvar je bila u dhclient eth0
<ivoks> sendmail: fatal: open /etc/postfix/main.cf: No such file or directory
<ivoks> kak je to uspio
<ivoks> ziher je odabrao 'no configuration' za postfix :)
<igcek> onda dobije i comp sa bridgem ip
<ivoks> pa da
<ivoks> a kaj si ti slagao
<igcek> pa sve samo dhclient ne :)
<igcek> bio je bridge, samo kompa na kojem je bio bridge nije bilo
<igcek> ova http://www.linuxfoundation.org/ stranica je kul... stvarno razumljivo sve napisano
<igcek> sad kad je taaj bridge postavljen n trebam nikakvih skrita pisat za slučaj reseta?
<igcek> ak ga ugasim i upalim ce stvar bit jos uvijek configurirana
<hbogner> e jel netko ima novih iskustava sa dyndns
<hbogner> ja sam stari korisnik i imam 2 free domene
<hbogner> sad pokusavam sloziti kolegi novi free host, ali neda novi free
<drj_cro> hbogner: pocelo se naplacivat to jos odavno. al mozes mu kreirati novog usera
<drj_cro> mislim da jedan korisnik moze 1-2 free domene
<hbogner> i kreirao sam mu novog usera
<hbogner> je ja sam stari korisnik i imam 2 free
<hbogner> ali novom neda free
<hbogner> samo trial
<drj_cro> pogledaj koju domenu biras,imaju tamo one free i one koje se naplacuju
<hbogner> kaze 0$ ali trazi karticu ipak
<drj_cro> hm..mozda za provjeru 
<hbogner> ma necemo tako
<drj_cro> :)
<drj_cro> hebat ga kad sad svi zivi dave sopa/acta/tko sve vec ne
<drj_cro> \quit
<igustin> jelly-home: pa, mogao je koristiti samo MAILADDR i MAILFROM, to sam mu spomenuo
<igustin> jelly-home: ali on očito ima problem i s mailerom, to nisam čačkao
#ubuntu-hr 2012-03-09
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/rejting-agencije-na-optuzenickoj-klupi-i-u-velikoj-britaniji--/1012542/
<ivoks> bilo je i vrijeme, ali bojim se da je i ovo samo iz supljeg u prazno
<ivoks> ne smije jedna, dvije ili tri privatne tvrtke odredjivati buducnost zemlje, pogotovo ne kad te tvrtke niti ne obavljaju nikakvu djelatnost u toj drzavi
<ivoks> juhu
<ivoks> http://climagic.org/bugreports/libvte-scrollback-written-to-disk.html
<igustin> ali ni banke ni MMF se ne bi trebale baš toliko oslanjati na te rejting agencije
<ivoks> pa naravno da ne bi
<ivoks> s obzirom da svi zive na dug, te agencije kontroliraju zivot
<jelly-home> ivoks: pf, neko jos koristi terminale sa libVTE?
<jelly-home> vecina ih je grozno spora
<ivoks> pa je...
<ivoks> modprobe ipmi_watchdog timeout=15 action=power_off       
<ivoks> ipmitool mc watchdog reset
<ivoks> IPMI Watchdog Timer Reset -  countdown restarted!
<ivoks> ipmitool mc watchdog get
<ivoks> Watchdog Timer Actions: No action (0x00)
<ivoks> kak No action?
<ivoks> ah
<ivoks> nemam ipmi_poweroff modul
<MmikeDOMA> mlj
<ivoks> Prihvaćanjem plana restrukturiranja procjenjuje se kako će privatni kreditori zabilježiti gubitke i do 75 posto
<ivoks> grcka
<ivoks> Na taj bi se način grčki dug trebao smanjiti za više od 100 miljardi eura i doprinjeti stabilizaciji zemlje.
<MmikeDOMA> yea, right :)
<ivoks> kaj?
<ivoks> pa to je tako dogovoreno, gotovo je
<ivoks> hoces opet pitati zasto sake?
<ivoks> 11 puta su iskljucili igrace medvescaka jucer
<ivoks> a kacu tri
<MmikeDOMA> pa, komentiram 'doprinjeti stabilizaciji zemlje'
<MmikeDOMA> taj dio mi je smijesan :)
<ivoks> to je jednostavno tako... kac mora biti u finalu svake godine
<ivoks> 30 minuta kazne u jednoj tekmi
<ivoks> to je pola utakmice s igracem manje
<Mmike> reci ti meni radije, zasto my je load average na mysql stroju 60, a od 7 jezgri, cpu usage je oko 300%
<Mmike> nema iowaita
<ivoks> razvrstaj taj load po procesorima
<ivoks> tipka 1 u topu
<ivoks> kacov igrac legne na pak, nas dobije 10 minuta :)
<ivoks> jer je rekao sucu da je to, prema pravilima, penal
<ivoks> pa ti igraj
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> 4 proca iskoristena, 4 idlaju
<jelly-home> 8 pravih ili 4+HT?
<Mmike> pravih
<Mmike> tj
<Mmike> cek da vidim
<ivoks> dva quad cora, ziher
<Mmike> E5506, to bi mogo biti HT
<ivoks> to je quad core
<ivoks> i imas ih dva
<Mmike> upermicro X8DTU Dual Quad-core Xeon E5506 2.133GHz 24.00 GB 8x SAS 147gb 3ware 9750-8i
<Mmike> tako je
<Mmike> cudim se malo zasto, obicno imamo HTenejblane procove, pa kad je 8 jezgri to je jedan HT, kad je 16, to su dva
<Mmike> uglavnom, drek :/ vise nema lockova i slaveovi ne kasne (innodb), al' zato je sad load average sky high
<ivoks> e5506 nema ht
<Mmike> yup, nema
<jelly-home> loadavg je nebitan dok god stvari rade
<SilverSpace> novi ljubimac http://www.webupd8.org/2012/03/retext-30-released-text-editor-for.html
<Mmike> jelly, al', ne rade. telit se sve pocne. Prije bilo 6 slaveova, onda im je promet narasao pa su slaveovi pocleli kasniti. Pa su prebacene 'kljucne' tablice u innodb, sad ne kasne uopce, al' je 10 slaveova jedva dosta. Kad vratim na 6, load average na njima naarste i do 110, i sve se teli. A ne kuzim zasto, CPUa jos ima.
<dodobas> Mmike: pa digni dva slejva po masini...
<dodobas> i rjesio si problem :D
<Mmike> LOL :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.vjesnik.hr/Article.aspx?ID=665E4628-0B5B-4D3C-B0B9-9DF419DFEF6E
<Mmike> Domena je registrirana do: 09.03.2013. (ubuntu.hr)
<Mmike> odem 
<ivoks> microsoft kontaktirao canonical radi ubuntu huda
<ivoks> i google
<dodobas> plagijat ? :)
<ivoks> ne
<dodobas> patent: pomicanje misa pomice pokazivac po ekranu ?
<ivoks> ne, svidja im se ideja
<ivoks> pa mislim
<ivoks> stisnem alt
<ivoks> upisem varazdin
<ivoks> i dobijem 'spajanje na varazdin wifi', 'prognoza za varazdin', 'sastanak u varazdinu' itd
<ivoks> upisem vrazdni i dobijem isto :)
<SilverSpace> hub je pljga
<SilverSpace> sux
<ivoks> npr?
<SilverSpace> bar za sada
<ivoks> sto konkretno ne valja?
<SilverSpace> ne ponasa se kak bi ja htio
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> eh
<ivoks> pa ni ti se ne ponasas kak bi ja htio, ali ne suxas zbog toga
<ivoks> al mene vise zanima kak to mislis da se ne ponasa kak bi ti htio
<ivoks> sto bi ti htio?
<ivoks> no?
<SilverSpace> sto bi htio? jednostavno neki puta ne znam kaj se optvori 
<ivoks> ha?
<SilverSpace> tj. ne otvori se ono kaj sam si ja zamislio
<ivoks> hud nista ne otvara
<SilverSpace> doduse stvar navike
<ivoks> pa daj primjer
<ivoks> mislim... ne razumijem 'ne otvori se ono kaj sam si ja zamislio'
<ivoks> jer ne otvara nista :)
<ivoks> to je shortcut za menije
<ivoks> ako si prije uzeo misa i isao na Datoteka -> Spremi Kao...
<ivoks> sad je dovljno napisati kao i stisniti enter
<ivoks> mozes napisati i spremi kao
<ivoks> ali samo 'kao' je brze
<SilverSpace> onda ne kuzim ja taj hub
<ivoks> pa sta si ti mislio sto je to?
<ivoks> da pokrece programe?
<SilverSpace> ma ne 
<SilverSpace> znam kaj je 
<ivoks> pa daj onda jedan primjer kad vec ne mozes objasniti, mene bas zanima
<SilverSpace> evo pokusam zatvoriti terminal 
<ivoks> ja mislim kako je to super interface... daleko od toga da je wow, revolucija, ovo ono, ali mi omogucava da u par kratkih pokreta napravim stvari u drugim aplikacijama bez da micem fokus s aplikacije koju koristim
<ivoks> dobro, pokusavas zatvoriti terminal... ctrl+q je brze, ali ajde, ajmo kroz hud
<ivoks> stisnes alt
<ivoks> napises zatvori i stisnes enter
<SilverSpace> eto to ne kuzim meni se ne dogodi nista
<ivoks> ajde ti to snimi :)
<ivoks> evo, ja cu snimiti...
<ivoks> http://www.init.hr/dev/out.ogv
<ivoks> mozes vidjeti da sam upisao 'stop' i stisnuo enter kako bi zaustavio snimanje filma
<ivoks> evo, snimiti cu jos jedan filmic...
<SilverSpace> hm radio to i kvragu meni ne radi ne dogodi se nista probao i novi tab u tom terminalu otvoriti i nista
<SilverSpace> fakat ne kuzim
<ivoks> pa jel citas sto pise?
<ivoks> prije nego stisnes enter?
<ivoks> hud uci
<ivoks> i ako si pisao zatvori i odabirao 'novi tab'
<ivoks> onda ce ti on to tako nauciti
<SilverSpace> moguce da sam ga ja shebo zato 
<SilverSpace> pokusavajuci sve i svasta
<ivoks> pa kad imas fokusiran terminal
<ivoks> stisnes alt i upises zatvori
<ivoks> sto ti je prvo na popisu? doslovno prepisi
<SilverSpace> lol izgleda da radi sad mi je nakon cca pola minute otvorio dva taba
<ivoks> http://www.init.hr/dev/out-1.ogv
<SilverSpace> da to je kod mene sve usporeno 
<SilverSpace> jako usporeno 
<SilverSpace> radi usporeno 
<SilverSpace> i ne bas svaki puta
<SilverSpace> ali nema veze probat cemo to kad dode final precise
<SilverSpace> i nanovoj instalaciji
<ivoks> ne znam zasto bi bilo sporo
<ivoks> jer je logika iza prilicno jednostavna
<ivoks> osim ako ti opcenito compiz nije usporen, pa je sporo zbog renderiranja
<ivoks> koja je to graficka?
<ivoks> meni na intelu i na onoj nvidia koja stoji u pol utora, radi jednako brzo
<ivoks> jedini fail koji imam je da stisnem alt i prebrzno pocnem pisati, pa ne ulovi prvo slovo
<ivoks> ali to nije problem, upravo zbog toga sto ima algoritam za greske u pisanju
<SilverSpace> intel 
<SilverSpace> sporo racunalo
<ivoks> sad mi jos reci da je atom
<SilverSpace> budem vidio kad sve slozim na laptop
<SilverSpace> ivoks: je atom :)
<ivoks> atom nije procesor :D
<ivoks> idem pusit
<jelly> mrzim kad mi se izgubi input negdje... na Xima sam navikao da ce bilo sto da upisem ili uklikam prije ili kasnije doci na vidjelo
<jelly> otkad su prebacili input drivere na kernel (evdev) to se strgalo
<SilverSpace> lol za kaj je ovaj jucer zaradio 10 minuta
<SilverSpace> mrzim heidi
<MmikeNekud> mrzim
<MmikeNekud> :)
<MmikeNekud> fino, fino
<MmikeNekud> obruT, di si danas kad? da mi ne ukradu objektiv :)
<MmikeNekud> SilverSpace, link na ubuntu-hr.org koji si stavio je potrgan
<MmikeNekud> mosh bacit oko?
<SilverSpace> MmikeNekud: MmikeNekud opet
<MmikeNekud> hm?
<SilverSpace> pa popravio sam ga io opet
<SilverSpace> budem sad ubacio sliku na drugo mjesto 
<SilverSpace> MmikeNekud: jel sad vidis
<SilverSpace> pojavilo se meni kad sam se ulogirao
<MmikeNekud> http://img.genbeta.com/2011/10/ubuntu-11-04-lts-precise-pangolin.jpg
<MmikeNekud> to je slika
<MmikeNekud> i nema je
<MmikeNekud> tj, ne vidi se
<MmikeNekud> hm, cudno, mogu ju wgetnint
<SilverSpace> da ja je sad vidim i u editoru
<SilverSpace> wp editoru
<SilverSpace> budem to slozio drugacije
<MmikeNekud> mosh uploadat cijeli sklu|/;
<MmikeNekud> cijelu sliku?
<SilverSpace> evo sad je uplodana na nas server
<obruT> MmikeNekud: do 16:30 u firmi kod remize (krizanje ozaljske/selske), jel bi mogao do tad zaletit ?
<SilverSpace> koji konj kad sam se htio ulogirati na nas wp uporno pisem wp_login.php i pitam se zasto nece umjesto wp-login.php
<SilverSpace> vi se uporno naslikavate a slika nigdje :)
<SilverSpace> MmikeNekud: si vidio ovo http://www.vecernji.hr/sport/formula1/medu-sest-mladih-vozaca-rb-junior-teama-pulski-puckoskolac-clanak-380465
<MmikeNekud> kak volim mehanicare
<MmikeNekud> pusta ulje, sjeban vam je glavni kocioni, da, nije dobar, znam ste ga reparirali, ma ne, curi, pa vidte
<MmikeNekud> sad lik, nakon 2 GODINE, skuzio da su zadnji kocioni cilindri osli, i da pustaju
<MmikeNekud> debili
<MmikeNekud> obruT, pa, tesko, al' mogu probat. kud poslije da te hvatam?
<obruT> poslije cu biti doma do nekih 18h, a onda sam u Lisinskom dok ne zavrsi koncert
<MmikeNekud> oho!
<MmikeNekud> kulturno uzdizanje :)
<MmikeNekud> kaki koncerat?
<MmikeNekud> di si doma, kad vc tipkam
<MmikeNekud> http://www.business.hr/kompanije/umjesto-da-poveca-cijene-zbog-prosvjeda-i-pdv-a-dukat-pojeftinio-i-do-25-posto
<obruT> Voltino, krizanje Drvinja (Dragutina Golika) i Bastijanove, kod Konzuma
<obruT> a u Lisinskom je "Salsa filarmonica - Ricardo Luque & Friends"
<igustin> super, sad znamo kamo usmjeriti Tomahawk ;)
<igustin> mislim - ne u Lisinski
<hbogner> igustin, tomahawk je americko smece, scud je bolji :D
<hbogner> veci payload
<igustin> :)
 * obruT to sve prackom skine bez problema
<SilverSpace> Petriot je must have
<hbogner> ili neko ruski/kineski/iranski icbm
<MmikeNekud> obruT, pa to mi skroz blizo doma
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FYfPhY4vbyo&feature=youtu.be
<ivoks> iss... zabranit office i outlook
<ivoks> ne moze poslati mail jer neki profile ovo ono, data file bla bla
<ivoks> i onda tekstom napise naklikcite ovih 6-7 polja
<ivoks> umjesto da mi da shortcut di cu to napraviti
<SilverSpace> ovaj brasero je glup ko kurac
<SilverSpace> sjebo mi pisi/brisi dvd
<jelly> dvd+rw se dade reformatirati
<jelly> odustao sam od rw medija jer su redom grozno nepouzdani, i grozno lose podrzani u Linuxu
<jelly> USB stickovi su super
<Dado_> Pozdrav
<SilverSpace> jelly: da istina
<Dado_> Ljudi neznam jel se sjecate jucer smo bili pricali o onom postfix-u
<jelly> UDF format je efektivno neuoprebljiv
 * jelly ne zna pisati
<jelly> Dado_: mda, izgledalo je kao da nisi dobro podesio postfix
<jelly> "internet site with smarthost"
<Dado_> nisam uopce
<Dado_> :)
<jelly> zato i nije radio
<jelly> nisam siguran radi li na ubuntu "sudo dpkg-reconfigure postfix"
<Dado_> e sad ja sam istrazivao onu dokumentaciju od postfix-a i izgleda mi dosta komplicirano za konfigurirati
<Dado_> postfix dolazi sa instalacijom
<jelly> Dado_: i je i nije.  Debian i derivati imaju pojedostavljeno podesavanje nekih osnovnih postavki
<Dado_> ok ovo je kresnulo konfiguraciju
<Dado_> kaj da odaberem kako bi konfigurirao google mail
<jelly> Dado_: prvo treba podesiti SMTP server, poslije ces raditi redirekciju na gmail
<jelly> Dado_: biraj "internet site with smarthost"
<jelly> ne znam napamet sto sve pita
<Dado_> ok 
<Dado_> System mail name
<Dado_> kaj da tu stavim
<jelly> puno ime stroja, odn. puno ime njegove javne IP adrese.
<jelly> Dado_: jel imate staticku IP adresu?
<Dado_> ne
<jelly> kako ste spojeni na internet, dsl?
<Dado_> da 
<jelly> Dado_: koji je hostname te kante?
<Dado_> uffffffff nemam pojma
<jelly> Dado_: upisi "hostname -f" u nekom drugom terminalu
<Dado_> ok imam ga
<Dado_> to da stavim u system mail name
<jelly> da, za sad
<jelly> kako glasi?
<Dado_> cek stranka mi je dosla
<Dado_> smtp relay host
<jelly> Dado_: e, to je bitno.  Tu stavis SMTP (mail) server od svog ISP-ja 
<Dado_> uffff cek da ga iskopam
<ivoks> biznet.xnet.hr :)
<ivoks> mail.iskon.hr
<ivoks> mail.t-com.hr
<ivoks> take your pick
<Dado_> svi ce raditi?
<jelly> NE
<ivoks> naravno da ne
<Dado_> optima
<ivoks> ne znam za te
<Dado_> cek da nadem
<jelly> mail.optinet.hr
<jelly> veli random gugl rezultat http://www.webdnevnik.com/tutorijali/mail-programi/454-outgoing-mail-server-popis-hrvatskih-smtp-outgoing-mail-servera.html
<ivoks> al mozes iz zahebancije staviti mail.iskon.hr
<ivoks> i nadati se da ce proci :)
<Dado_> naravno da nemogu
<jelly> nece.
<ivoks> jelly: hoce hoce, ako se dobro slozi
<jelly> ivoks: nece, sasvim sigurno.
<ivoks> ni smtp auth?
<jelly> ivoks: ni smtp auth.
<Dado_> root and postmaster mail recipient
<jelly> Dado_: stavi svoj lokalni account
<jelly> to ces poslije promijeniti
<Dado_> kak mislis lokalni acc
<ivoks> kada slozis DNS :)
<Dado_> mislis ime usera na systemu
<jelly> Dado_: kako se ulogiravas na stroj, drito kao root, ili kao neki drugi korisnicki racun?  Stavi taj drugi.
<Dado_> kao korisnik radim
<jelly> "korisnik"
<jelly> doslovno?  Onda stavi to.
<Dado_> nije doslovno nego ne radim kao root 
<Dado_> other destinations to accept mail for
<jelly> prazno 
<Dado_> (blank for none
<jelly> Tab, Enter (ako je Dialog tekstualno sucelje)
<Dado_> force sync updates
<jelly> da.  Nije bitno.
<Dado_> specify network blocks
<jelly> koji je default?
<ivoks> samo enter lupaj
<jelly> yep
<ivoks> sve bitno si vec postavio
<jelly> ak ima unutra 127.0.0.0/8 dobro je
<Dado_> mailbox size limit 100M
<jelly> 0
<Dado_> imam to sa jos sve nesto
<ivoks> diskutabilno
<Dado_> 127.0.0.0/8
<Dado_> i jos komad necega 
<jelly> to je ok
<Dado_> local adress extension moze +
<ivoks> enter samo
<ivoks> jalamont je to dobro slozio
<jelly> Dado_: to ne diraj
<Dado_> protocol ipv4 ili all
<ivoks> lamont cak
<jelly> ne diraj
<Dado_> cek cek kaj da ne diram
<jelly> ostavi kak je
<Dado_> koje 
<Dado_> +
<jelly> protocol ipv4 ili all
<jelly> i + isto
<ivoks> koji dio od 'samo lupaj enter' nisi shvatio?
<Dado_> mogu ipv4, ipv6 ili all
<ivoks> ko u windowsu
<ivoks> next next next...
<jelly> niko normalan ne salje mailove preko ipv6
<Dado_> http://pastebin.com/Jm6SpRTz
<jelly> Dado_: to je to.  
<Dado_> cool
<Dado_> i kaj sad
<jelly> Dado_: echo test | mail -s 'proba' neki.primatelj@example.org
<jelly> stavi svoju adresu, i vidi jel prodje
<Dado_> aha to bi kao sad trebalo raditi
<Dado_> cek sam sekunda tu vadim neku plocu iz laptopa pa probam
<ivoks> nece to proci :)
<jelly> onda iskon.test@gmail.com :->
 * jelly se nada da ubuntu server ima instaliran neki mail/mailx po defaultu
<jelly> Dado_: ako nema "mail" naredbe, instaliraj jos bsd-mailx
<ivoks> nema po defaultu
<ivoks> The program 'mail' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<ivoks> sudo apt-get install mailutils
<jelly> ne mailutils, bagavo smetje
<ivoks> GNU verija mailx
<drj_cro> ivoks: sto ti nisi presto pusit?
<drj_cro> il si opet propusio uz ove svoje korisnike :)
<Dado_> heirloom-mailx?
<Dado_> aptitude install heirloom-mailx?
<jelly> Dado_: ne, jebote heirloom
<drj_cro> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=3aiGdPcIw-Q#!  :)
<Dado_> samo mailx?
<jelly> Dado_: bsd-mailx je ime paketa, one verzije koja radi dobro.
<Dado_> aha
<Dado_> instalirano
<jelly> e.  i sad si probaj poslati mail
<Dado_> izgleda da 0 bodova
<Dado_> ni spam ni inbox
<Dado_> bez echo veli da null message body hope thats ok
<jelly> izvrsno.  Sad gledaj u /var/log/mail.log sto se dogodilo.
<jelly> Dado_: posalji zadnjih 50-100 redaka te datoteke na pastebin
<Dado_> ok
<Dado_> http://pastebin.com/Kxrb7KfN
<jelly> 450 4.1.8 <dragunov@IBTCserver>: Sender address rejected: Domain not found (in reply to RCPT TO command)
<jelly> morat ces postaviti nesto sto postoji pod myhostname u /etc/postfix/main.cf
<jelly> Dado_: jel ima firma mail domenu ili nesto
<Dado_> ima
<Dado_> mislim imam hr domenu sparkiranu na hosting na kojem imam mail server
<jelly> koja domena?
<jelly> Ak ima A ili MX zapis za nju, onda ce raditi
<Dado_> ibtehnocenta.hr
<jelly> r
<jelly> ?
<jelly> ondak editiraj /etc/postfix/main.cf i stavi pod myhostname = ibtehnocentar.hr
<jelly> da sad ne ides iznova reconfiguraciju
<Dado_> mislim da ima mx koliko se sjecam
<jelly> i sudo service postfix reload
<jelly> Dado_: za svaki slucaj daj jos na pastebin i izlaz naredbe "postconf -n"
<jelly> nakon reloada sa ispravnim myhostname, ako myorigin nije zasebno podesen, taj optinet bi trebao primiti novo poslani mail
<Dado_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/876031/
<jelly> ako pak Ubuntu od Debiana nasljedjuje debilnu postavku "myorigin = /etc/hostname", onda to tamo treba popraviti
<jelly> Dado_: ok, konfiguracija izgleda dobro
<Dado_> bravo frende radi
<jelly> Dado_: obrisi stare mailove u queueu sa "sudo postsuper -d ALL"
<Dado_> ok jucer mi je netko ovdje napravio skriptu 
<jelly> koji je to naivec bio
<Dado_> hahaha
<Dado_> echo -e "$0\n$1\n$2\n$3\n---" | mail -s "RAID event"
<Dado_> zatim razmak mailovi
<Dado_> rekao mi je da je stavim u /usr/local/bin
<Dado_> dali je ta skripta meni aktivna tj. koja bi bila mdadm naredba da testira riad
<Dado_> raid
<ivoks> jelly: /etc/mailname
<jelly> ivoks: ?
<jelly> da. to
<ivoks> nije debilno :)
<jelly> je, jer sluzi samo da bi zadovoljilo formu (Debian Policy)
<Dado_> ovak morat cu izgleda konfigurirati mdadm
<Dado_> .cf
<jelly> Dado_: skripta je /usr/share/mdadm/checkarray
<jelly> Dado_: poziva se iz /etc/cron.d/mdadm
<jelly> a moze i rucno
<jelly> Dado_: a sadrzaj mdadm.conf mozes generirati sa /usr/share/mdadm/mkconf
<Dado_> ne kuzim kaj nutra moram upisati
<jelly> najbitniji su ARRAY redci i MAILADDR
<Dado_> a kaj cu napisati tamo :)
<jelly> jesi vec slozio md raid?
<Dado_> da to sam slozio jos pred par dana to sam prvo slozio
<jelly> samo pozovi /usr/share/mdadm/mkconf
<jelly> to ce na stdout izbaciti kompletan novi mdadm.conf
<Dado_> izlista mi sadzaj datoteke mdadm.conf
<jelly> ne.
<Dado_> ha vjeruj mi da da
<jelly> nego izgenerira novi
<Dado_> to je kao na M$ da napises type mdadm.conf
<jelly> nije, primijeti datum.
<jelly> uglavnom, ako vec imas ispravne ARRAY redke u /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf, onda samo jos podesi mail adresu i to je to
<jelly> retke(sp?)
<Dado_> mislim da imam
<Dado_> koji mail da stavim
<Dado_> posto smo radili onaj postfix
<jelly> gdje hoces da idu obavijesti
<jelly> to je primatelj
<jelly> postfix sluzi da bi to radilo.
<Dado_> mogu ih odvajati zarezom bez razmaka jel?
<jelly> ne znam, man mdadm.conf
<jelly> kod mene se to uvijek salje na roota, pa onda u  /etc/aliases sav mail za roota preusmjerim dvojici admina 
<jelly> u /etc/aliases smijes staviti vise od jedne email adrese s desne strane
<Dado_> e pa to smo rekli da cemo napraviti jucer
<Dado_> ajd ti meni molim te reci kak da ja sad napravim test recimo sa izmjenjenim root o moj mail
<Dado_> mdadm "ono nesto" /dev/md0 --test
<jelly> nemam pojma, ja to preko checkarray wrappera ;-)
<jelly> Dado_: btw, ako si promijenio email adresu u mdadm.conf, restartaj mdadm servis.
<ivoks> a joj
<ivoks> http://www.chipoteka.hr/www_new/modules/moduli/shop/product.php?sifra=8020807501
<ivoks> di cu ja to naci u varazdinu
<Dado_> ak narucujes iz chipoteke uzmi odmah dvije
<Dado_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3aiGdPcIw-Q&feature=player_embedded
<ivoks> pa trebaju mi dvije
<Dado_> onda minimalno 3
<SilverSpace> watch -t -n1 "date +%T|figlet"
<SilverSpace> figlet treba biti instaliran
<jelly> SilverSpace: nista do xdaliclocka
<Mmike> Sin se spremio za izlazak u grad i pita:
<Mmike> - Tata, imaš li para?
<Mmike> Otac mu odgovori:
<Mmike> - Imam sine, ne sekiraj se ti za mene.
<obruT> Mmike imas li ti objektiv ? :)
<Mmike> obruT, imam, sve mi ga tesko odvojit se od njega :)
<obruT> da se ne sekiram za tebe ? :)
 * jelly složio screensaver iz youtube videa
<Dado_> ovaj mdadm ne ne javlja nis na mail
<Dado_> iskopcao disk i nista ne javlja 
<ivoks> pogledaj logove od mail servera
<SilverSpace> jelly: da nije losh
<ivoks> to sto ti nisi dobio mail moze biti zbog puno razloga
<jelly> Dado_: a sto veli cat /proc/mdstat 
<jelly> i nakon toga, sto veli mail.log
<Dado_> http://pastebin.com/JV3QP36r
<Dado_> on je opet zabrijao na stari host izgleda
<ivoks> nije zabrijao, tak si mu rekao
<ivoks> jesi restartao postfix nakon sto si promijenio postavke?
<Dado_> ha nisam mijenjao nista
<Dado_> jesam
<ivoks> kaj ti pise u /etc/mailname?
<jelly> Dado_: deder obrisi taj stari mail iz queuea, inace ce ga slati jos 5 dana
<Dado_> kak da ga obrisem
<jelly> [14:49] <jelly> Dado_: obrisi stare mailove u queueu sa "sudo postsuper -d ALL"
<jelly> koristi "mailq" naredbu da vidis ima li sto u mail queueu 
<Dado_> etc/mailname ne postoji
<ivoks>  /etc/mailname
<Dado_> ne
<Dado_> mozda /etc/mail.rc
<ivoks> a sta kaze postconf myorigin
<Dado_> = $myhostname
<ivoks> a sta kaze
<ivoks> postconf myhostname
<Dado_> moja hr domena
<Dado_> velim ti da sam restartao
<Dado_> zabrijao je
<ivoks> nije nis zabrijao
<ivoks> taj postfix radi bez problema stotinama tisuca ljudi, ako ne i milijunima
<ivoks> sigurno nije bas nekom pocetniku zabrijao :)
<Dado_> ma je 
<Dado_> :)
<ivoks> ajde pejstaj main.cf
<ivoks> pa da vidimo
<Dado_> http://pastebin.com/ftSE342h
<ivoks> promijeni:
<ivoks> inet_interfaces = all
<ivoks> u:
<ivoks> inet_interfaces = localhost
<Dado_> ali znas da je radilo sa onim test mail
<Neuromanc> u pičku materinu s glupim korisnicima
<ivoks> kojim test mailom?
<Neuromanc> jebo ga smart fortress da ga jebo smart fortress
<ivoks> vidim da je Neuromanc tamo gdje sam ja bio jucer...
<ivoks> :)
<Neuromanc> ivoks:)
<Neuromanc> ono, 2012ta godina je, koja budala jos klika na internet poruke da ima na racunalu virus i da ce bas program s te porno stranice ga ocistiti?
<Neuromanc> j mater glupu
<SilverSpace> Neuromanc: lol imam ja takvih hrpetinu 
<Dado_> ja samo sa takvima i radim
<SilverSpace> nikako objasniti 
<Dado_> sve kaj nitko nemoze dobijem ja
<Dado_> echo test | mail -s 'proba' neki.primatelj@example.org sa ovim je radilo
<ivoks> a mdadm nece?
<Dado_> pa ne
<Dado_> tj vidio si log
<ivoks> log je imao svega
<Dado_> odstekao sam disk i maila nema
<ivoks> ma ni nemamo dokaze da je poslan
<Dado_> ufffff a kak vidim jel to uopce prati kaj je to demon ili kaj
<ivoks> mdadm bi se trebao vriti
<ivoks> vrtiti
<Dado_> e da ali mi ni raid ne radi tj izgleda zato kaj mu nisam stavio boot degraded
<ivoks> pa zakaj nisi?!
<Dado_> pa bem mu misha moram nac di to je
<ivoks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootDegradedRaid
<ivoks> This page is orphaned. The success of the "fixes" presented on this page can be measured by the bugs filed to mdadm, see ReliableRaid for an overwiew of what still needs to be fixed.
<ivoks> :DD:DDDDDD :DD :DDDD :D
<Dado_> LoL
<jelly> pazi kaktussssssssss
<Dado_> kak volim kad slozim laptop i imam šeraf viska odmah se osjecam ko konstrukcijski genije jel sam napravio nesto sto radi sa manje dijelova od proizvođaća
<ivoks> welcome sony
<ivoks> http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9225041/Sony_division_drops_AWS_goes_OpenStack
<SilverSpace> fuck zasto me sad trazi pass za spajanje preko ssh na server
<Dado_> neki je instalirao ssh i nije ti rekao
<SilverSpace> bemti sad pamet pa imam key i radilo je danas
<Dado_> generiraj novi
<SilverSpace> ma necu radit ce sto posto nakon restarta :D win sidrom 
<Dado_> puty?
<Dado_> ja imam uredno sex sa puty-em kad se kacim na hosting
<SilverSpace> iz terminala
<SilverSpace> nece proc i scp
<Dado_> cek na win si jel?
<SilverSpace> ne ubuntu
<SilverSpace> evo radi nakon restarta
<SilverSpace> :)
<Dado_> :)
<Dado_> Danas je SPC
<Dado_> SPV tj.
<Dado_> Službeni početak vikenda
<jelly> bolje od Srpske Pravoslavne Crkve
<Dado_> SPV se kod mene u firmi slavi svaki petak od 8 ujutro pa nadalje
<Dado_> prvo ide objava na fb i naravno svaka objava mora imati barem jednom spomenutu pivu
<Dado_> Evo sad cu ti ga modificirati daj mi sam reci koja je revizija ploče vjerojatno je rev2.1. ako si je kupio kod mene piše ti dolje lijevo kad pogledaš u kučište.
<SilverSpace> kaj sad cu cekati kraj godine http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/pad-cijena-ssd/114636.aspx
<Dado_> pa sad su oko 2 dolara
<Dado_> noname ali jbg
<jelly> SilverSpace: ak ti treba onda kupi, ak ti ne treba ti ne treba?
<jelly> sad je OCZ Vertex Plus 120GB oko tisućice, a valjda su mu do sad i firmver popravili
<SilverSpace> a gle nije da je hica ali bi mi dobro dosao :)
<SilverSpace> cekam novi stroj sa atomom d2700 tek onda idem u nabavku sveg ostalog kaj mi je u planu
<jelly> bolje si uzmi nesto u sto mozes staviti vise od 4GB memorije pa ti SSD mozda nece trebati
<Dado_> ja osobno ne razumijem cemu taj ssd uopce sluzi osim za renderiranje hrpe videa
<jelly> meni sluzi da ne cekam dok disk ronda
<Dado_> ma da ok a kaj kad se spusi 
<jelly> i da muzika i video ne preskacu kad krene backup po noci
<jelly> Dado_: spusi sto, ssd?  Onda se ili kupi novi ili reklamira ak je pod garancijom
<jelly> i da dpkg brze radi
<Mmike> KINGSTON SSDNow V200 Series Solid State Drive 2.5" SATA III-600 64 GB = 400 kuna
<Mmike> jel' to ok cijena?
<jelly> tesko je reci
<Dado_> to je odlicna cijena
<Dado_> sad sam dobio ponudu za TakeMS 559+pdv za 60 giga
<jelly> pitanje kakve performanse Mmiketu trebaju i da li će ih entry level uređaj zadovoljiti
<SilverSpace> jelly: nikad vise veliku kutiju na stol zato sam se i prebacio na atoma 
<Dado_> mislim kuzim radis backup negdje drzis u raidu ali i raid 6 se razleti i moras nosit na data recovery tako da mi to nikako nije privlacno
<jelly> Dado_: doma je raid1
<Dado_> da znam ali ti velim i da se Å¡estica zna razletit
<jelly> a ako ti se raid6 uspije razletit onda ili nisi pazio ili si ga pustio da se razleti
<Dado_> i kaj ces spaljene čipeke nosit na recovery
<Dado_> ma vjeruj mi znam barem za 2 slucaja
<jelly> Dado_: ne, uopce ne racunam na ikakav recovery, bit ce rsync cijelog sistema sa backupa
<jelly> kad krepa
<Dado_> da ok 
<jelly> Dado_: velim -- ako pazis i koristis pristojni hardver to se ne bi trebalo desiti
<jelly> ako ne radis scrubbing redovno ili nemas hot-spare, jebga
<jelly> ili ako niko ne cita mailove od kontrolera ;-)
<SilverSpace> ili ak te grom udari
<SilverSpace> :)
<Dado_> a znam da postoji jedna prica kad je lik dosao u jednu vecu firmu FULL pametan 
<Dado_> i vele mu odi do servera evo ti disk formatiraj ga u ntfs i gurni ga u rack
<jelly> SilverSpace: za to su backup diskovi kod mene veci dio tjedna isljuceni i sa eSATA i sa struje
<Dado_> On turbo pametan
<SilverSpace> jelly: mojem frendu se dogodilo da mu je raid6 spalio grom sva sreca nakon beckupa pa se nista nije izgubilo :)
<jelly> "works as intended"
<jelly> ne znam koji je odgovarajuci idiom na hrv.
<SilverSpace> da je bilo pri kraju radnog vremena bilo bi pizdarje i ovakoj je lik poludio kak se to moglo dogoditi
<sale> jelly: radi/funkcionira kako je zamisljeno?
<jelly> sale: mda, al nema mi bas isti koncizni stih
<sale> "radi" :-)
<Dado_> da bi lik na kraju formatirao disk u FAT32 jel je "FAT32 bolji" o onda stari disk sa acronisom isao seliti preko toga (acronis ne backupira kraj diska tako da ni ne backupira raid polje) uglavnom usrao je cijeli server 
<Dado_> taj je bio rekorder nije izdrzao niti jedan dan na poslu
<jelly> gle, ak u firmi ne daju placu po tri mjeseca, nije cudno da takvi dodju
<jelly> mislim, taj ne bi smio proci prvi intervju
<SilverSpace> ma ti diskovi su za kujac trebalo je vec odavno smisliti da se diskovi upiknu u plocu kao ram
<lulz87> pozdrav
<lulz87> momci koja je procedura povrata poreza iz slovenije
<lulz87> sutra planiram u ljubljanu po odjecu
<Dado_> Ljudi ovako kad odstekam Disk iz raida fstab mi kod boota zasteka jel pokusava mountati /dev/md0 u /media/vbox 
<Dado_> editirao sam /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/mdadm i change boot_degraded u tru
<Dado_> true
<Dado_> ali nazalost uvijek zapne 
<Dado_> pa sam mislio da stavim skriptu u bin/bash koja bi zaustavila i pokrenula md0 posto kada to napravim rucno on digne i mounta nakon boot-a
<Dado_> koliko je i dali je uopce to pametno ili ???'
<jelly-home> Dado_: nakon editiranja po /etc/initramfs-tools treba update-initramfs -om obnoviti sadrzaj initramfs imagea, prije toga izmjene nisu aktivne
<Dado_> aaaaaaaaaaa
<Dado_> jos cu ja nes i naucit 
<Dado_> mislis treba update-initramfs -u jel -om ne postoji
<Dado_> probao sam sudo update-initramfs -u ali nije upalilo
<jelly-home> -om je bijo instrumental
<jelly-home> Dado_: jos mu reci koji kernel (ili sve njih)
<jelly-home> redom
<SilverSpace> lulz87: moras imati putovnicu
<SilverSpace> na granici kod slovenaca prijavit racun tj. robu
<Dado_> aha 
<Dado_> kaj da mu metnem sve onda
<Dado_> aha znaci -k ok
<Dado_> probao sam sudo update-initramfs -u -k all ali ni to ne prolazi
<jelly-home> Dado_: kak ne prolazi -- naredba ne radi, ili nema outputa, ili daje gresku, ili se /boot/initrd* datoteke ne promijene, ili nesto peto?
<Dado_> update-a kernel tj 2 komada
<Dado_> nakon toga restart i frulica
<Dado_> opet zapnem na mountu
<jelly-home> đubre
<jelly-home> kibi mebi gibi tebi
<jelly-home> (ko je ovo izmislio) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MiB
<Dado_> Sad mi dode da odem u birtiju popijem litru rakije i da se vratim poštelat raid
<Dado_> onak s vrata sa zaletom
<Dado_> idem u ducan i doma
<jelly-home> za F1ičare http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/3220058_460s.jpg
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: :)
<Dado_> kad radim update initramfs da li moram biti root mozda?
<jelly-home> da
<jelly-home> sudo je dovoljan
<Dado_> sad sam zaje napravio imam jedan pokusaj 
<Dado_> nisam prikopcao drugi disk kad sam isao doma ak mu stisnem restart bye bye do ponedjeljka
<Dado_> sad nisam pametan correct me if im wrong da li je moguce da fstab pokrece prije nego dobije instrukciju da boota sa degraded
<Dado_> tj ajmo ovako kako provjerim da li je initramfs stvarno updatean
<jelly-home> Dado_: e da --- opali dpkg-reconfigure mdadm 
<jelly-home> ak ti je /boot ili / filesystem na md raidu, navedi ih kad te pita koji arrayevi trebaju biti startani kod boota
<jelly-home> i nakon toga opet update-initramfs, mislim, ako ga on sam ne napravi
<Dado_> redundancy chek off ili on?
<Dado_> ali mislim /boot /filesystem ne mogu biti na raidu jel cijeli glavni system nije u raidu 
<jelly-home> Dado_: on, uvijek on
<Dado_> cek 
<Dado_> sad dok si tu ide paste bin
<jelly-home> di sam?
<Dado_> bjezis mi
<Dado_> :)
<Dado_> http://pastebin.com/xcc5U2Bd
<Dado_> neznam jel vidis ali izgleda da je napravio update initramfs
<jelly-home> "mdadm: metadata format 01.02 unknown, ignored" je cudno
<jelly-home> da, napravio je sam update
<jelly-home> u pondeljak ces vidit radi li
<Dado_> pa mogu sad vidjet ak mu puknem restart vise se necu moci logati
<Dado_> sto to znaci metadata format unknown
<jelly-home> mdadm ima nekoliko razlicitih formata na disku: 0.9, 1.0, 1.1, 1.2  ... 01.02 bi trebao biti isto sto i 1.2 i taj je podrzan vec par godina, tak da ko zna otkud mu taj poruka
<jelly-home> ta*
<Dado_> e ovako cu napraviti obrisati cu line u fstabu da mounta taj dev/md0
<Dado_> onda ce restart proci
<jelly-home> zakomentiraj
<Dado_> kaj da komentiram
<Dado_> aha # da jasno
<Dado_> ali jel moram nesto update-ati nakon kaj komentiram
<jelly-home> ne
<jelly-home> bar nesto da je dovoljno samo promijenit konfiguraciju
<Dado_> joj ti neznas kak sam se ja jako namucio oko ovoga
<Dado_> ovi na poslu su rekli da nisam normalan vec tjedan dana 
<Dado_> al ja cu ga napraviti da radi pa makar ga razlupao kad ga slozim kak ja hocu
<jelly-home> jebiga prvi put se uvijek istelis
<Dado_> evo stisnuo mu restart
<Dado_> daj mi reci kad sve slozim na sistemu sa cim da ga kloniram jel ide sa ghostom
<jelly-home> taj dio ne znam
<Dado_> Lock out
<Dado_> zastekao je kod boota
<Dado_> trebalo je nesto update
#ubuntu-hr 2012-03-10
<igcek> decki... kak mora biti firewall skonfiguriran da funkcionira ftp?
<igcek> otvorijo sam port 21, i dobijem prompt za user i pass al se onda zatakne. sad nes sam cito, pa se mi cini, da je treba cijel ftp server stavit u dmz, znaci sve portove da stvar funkcionira?
<igcek> jel to tak?
<jelly-home> ftp protokol je blesavo pisan, pa mora ili firewall dobro razumjeti protokol ili staviti to sto si napisao
<jelly-home> igcek: ako mozes, izbjegavaj ftp u potpunosti
<igcek> pa mislim i da hocu, jer to da je sve skupa u dmzju se mi ne cini neko rijesenje
<jelly-home> ssh i sftp 
<jelly-home> (sftp je dio openssh, i nema veze sa ftp-om)
<igcek> a sta recimo scp, ak se user logira preko scp-ja moze pisat samo po home folder al je problem jer more citat sve ostale. 
<igcek> konto sam da bi sve sto je u / napravio read only samo za roota. al valjda postoje kakve stvari sto trebaju read dozvolu a nisu root
<jelly-home> scp je isto dio ssh, ali radi preko shella.  sftp se moze sloziti tako da korisnik ima samo sftp pristup, bez interaktivnog shell pristupa, relativno jednostavno
<jelly-home> i da je chrootan
<jelly-home> tj. da ne moze pristupiti nicemu drugome
<igcek> aha, pa to sam vidio... to je na dnu konf. fajla za ftp?
<igcek> vsftpd
<igcek> znaci on poslije koristi port 22...
<igcek> aja ne, pa to mi bas i ne koristi
<jelly-home> ne.
<jelly-home> vsftpd je ftp server
<jelly-home> sftp je dio ssh, i podesava se u /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<igcek> nemam bas neke strogo za zastititi fajle... men je vise problem ova ftp firewall komplikacija
<igcek> cekaj je dio ssh ali nije 22?
<jelly-home> je 22.
<jelly-home> ili koji god podesis
<igcek> aha, odoh pogledat taj conf
<jelly-home> napisi u gugl chroot sftp user ili nes slicno pa vidi, i pazi da se odnosi na barem OpenSSH 5.5
<jelly-home> ili bar bilo koju v5
<igcek> ok tnx
<MmikeDOMA> flj
<MmikeDOMA> jelly-home, straceam smbd vec sat i pol, nije nit jednom zapelo :)
<jelly-home> ?
<MmikeDOMA> a ono sto mi samba zapinje zbog toga sto brijem da pise logove
<MmikeDOMA> nego!
<MmikeDOMA> onaj SSD koji sam pejstao, brijes da je to entry level?
<MmikeDOMA> treba mi za u dekstopu
<MmikeDOMA> za sve osim /hometa
<jelly-home> zasto ne za /home?
<MmikeDOMA> u biti, krivo pricam, i home, da
<MmikeDOMA> /storage je non-ssd
<jelly-home> pa, nije najjeftiniji, ali nije ni ko zna sta
<jelly-home> to je updateani indilinx kontroler, koji je relativno stari dizajn
<jelly-home> s druge strane neces ga gaziti sa hrpom malih writeova, pa valjda ne bi ni trebao primijetiti
<jelly-home> http://forums.redflagdeals.com/ocz-vertex-vs-vertex-plus-vs-vertex-2-vs-vertex-3-ssd-1077341/
<jelly-home> taj Vertex Plus kad je izasao je imao probleme sa firmverom, ali cini se da valjda svi SSDovi to imaju
<jelly-home> a sad je vec proslo 6-12 mjeseci, trebao bi biti cist ok za po doma
<jelly-home> definitivno bolji od bilo kojeg hdda
<jelly-home> s drueg strane, ta serija je EOL http://www.ocztechnology.com/ocz-vertex-plus-series-sata-ii-2-5-ssd-eol.html
<jelly-home> izgleda zamijenjen sa http://www.ocztechnology.com/ocz-petrol-sata-iii-2-5-ssd.html
<jelly-home> http://protis.hr/products/details/ocz-petrol-series-solid-state-drive-25-sata-iii600-128-gb-mlc-retail-ptl125sat3128g/55038
<MmikeDOMA> hm
<MmikeDOMA> thnx na inputima
<MmikeDOMA> zasto kupovina hardvera uvijek mora biti komplikovana? :)
<jelly-home> MmikeDOMA: ne mora.  Kupuj Apple.
<MmikeDOMA> fakat
<MmikeDOMA> KINGSTON SSDNow V200 Series Solid State Drive 2.5" SATA III-600 64 GB	
<MmikeDOMA> alternativa
<jelly-home> jos jeftinije
<jelly-home> onaj Dado je to imao za ~400kn
<jelly-home> ne... to si bio ti
<jelly-home> hmha, steka mi Skype
<MmikeDOMA> u biti, krivo tipkam
<MmikeDOMA> alternativa je ovo:
<MmikeDOMA> OCZ Petrol Series Solid State Drive 2.5" SATA III-600 64 GB MLC, Retail
<MmikeDOMA> moram u kupovinu, neke goste imamo danas
<MmikeDOMA> bbiab
<jelly-home> mrmlj, neki djavo mi blokira promet prema 161.53.182.3:80, ja browsam ili telnet, do servera ne dolazi
<MmikeDOMA> I meni, ako te veseli :)
<jelly> na nekom drugom serveru ili?
<jelly-home> cek, krivi xchat
<jelly-home> na poslu mi je ostao ssh prema serveru koji radi, al novi ne mogu otvorit
<jelly-home> %@$# CARNet
<MmikeDOMA> yup
<MmikeDOMA> desi im se nekad :)
<jelly-home> naravno, helpdesk nema pojma o cem se radi i koga dalje zvati, ter me nagovara da zovem onoga tko mi je slagao DNS zapise za www.adu.hr
<jelly-home> "ovaj, to sam ja slagao" "zbunj"
<jelly-home> oh well.
<SilverSpace> dan
<jelly-home> večer
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: ovo je dobra cijena za onaj ocz
<SilverSpace> 128G
<jelly-home> 120G nominalno
<SilverSpace> ma necu nis gledati moram najprije racunalo sloziti tj. dobiti
<jelly-home> da, npr. nesto sa pravim procesorom a ne atom
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly-home> moj i3 je prilicno tih
<SilverSpace> a kaj da uzmem da je tiho
<SilverSpace> i mala ploca
<jelly-home> da ima pravo kuciste a ne najjeftinije bio bi jos tisi
<SilverSpace> necu veliko atx kuciste
<SilverSpace> ovima hebem majku kaj su u prvu seriju stavili radeon http://www.lenovo.com/products/us/desktop/ideacentre/q-series/q180/
<SilverSpace> vec bi bilo na stolu da nije radeon
<SilverSpace> fuck tv sa vindozima radi reprodukcija filma sa ubuntu ne 
<MmikeDOMA> 22:48:05.046463 fstat64(45, 
<MmikeDOMA> tu zapne!
<MmikeDOMA> matere mu!
#ubuntu-hr 2012-03-11
<ivoks> moram si nabaviti brze diskove za ovaj stroj
<ivoks> i maknut se s XFS-a
<ivoks> moram si kupiti zvucnu karticu za ovaj stroj
<ivoks> http://www.links.hr/?naziv=zvucna-kartica-pci-e-asus-xonar-dx-xd&option=artikl&id_kategorija=05232&id_artikl=052.320.004
<ivoks> al danas ocito ne rade
<SilverSpace> samo pazi da ti pase u utor :)
<ivoks> je, vec sam gledao :)
<MmikeRMRM> zvucna kartica
<MmikeRMRM> koliko to nisam kupovao :)
<ivoks> pa ja nemam niti jedan usb stick... :/
<dodobas> ivoks: sve u cloud :)
<ivoks> treba mi za testiranje nove verzije cloud-live usb imagea
<ivoks> al s obzirom da se nece butati niti u kvm-u, mozda je problem teze naravi :/
<ivoks> kaj virtual box ne zna citati raw disk imagea?
<ivoks> imagee
<ivoks> slike
<ivoks> preslike
<ivoks> http://blog.mybox.ro/2010/11/03/how-to-use-a-raw-disk-image-file-in-virtualbox/
<ivoks> holly f..k
<jelly-home> ?
<SilverSpace> kaj je ovaj ram jeftin ? http://www.links.hr/index.php?page=sviartikli&option=search&id_kategorija=0&search_phrase=DDR3+DIMM
<jelly-home> 2x4GiB za 350kn, meni je to ok
<SilverSpace> je
<SilverSpace> ram je fakat jeftin
<jelly-home> pazi, prvi rezultati su svi redom so-dimm
<SilverSpace> da to i gledam 
<SilverSpace> koji sam tupson prije dva tjedna gledao kuciste, stio si ga uzeti i sad ih vise nema  http://www.links.hr/?naziv=kuciste-chieftec-bt-02b-mini-itx-crno-180w&option=artikl&id_artikl=052.601.121
<SilverSpace> to je tak kad ne uzmes odmah
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bKDT8m_0w6M
<Mmike> nikak da skuzim zasto mi zapinje fucking samba
<ivoks> dakle, jesam li ja to dobro shvatio
<ivoks> iskon duo flat je 125kn mjesecno
<ivoks> vip adsl flat je oko 300kn mjesecno
<ivoks> ?
<jelly-home> ivoks: koji duo?  tf+internet na stranicama pise da je 157kn
<ivoks> http://www.iskon.hr/za_tvrtke/male_i_srednje_tvrtke/internet_telefon/iskon_duo/vise/narudzba_iskon_duo_flat
<ivoks> ok, ovo je bez PDV-a
<ivoks> ali jos uvijek drasticno jeftinije nego u vipu
<SilverSpace> ista brzina?
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> cak iskon spominje 5mbps, dok vip spominje 4mbps
<jelly-home> ne znam zasto vip naplacuje flat 100kn gore
<jelly-home> http://www.vipnet.hr/poslovni-korisnici/telefon-internet/vip-adsl-usluga
<ivoks> ni ja
<ivoks> uglavnom, toliko su skupi da je to smijesno
<ivoks> eh, sad kad bi ja znao username/password za svoj iskon account
<SilverSpace> i jos ih mozes drzati samo na jednome mjestu 
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: ?
<SilverSpace> vip uredaj 
<ivoks> ?
<jelly-home> kakav uredjaj, router?
<SilverSpace> ide preko njihovoga repetitora
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: ovo nije homebox, nego normalan DSL
<SilverSpace> aha
<SilverSpace> sory
<ivoks> a iskon 'uredjaj' mozes nositi okolo? :)
<ivoks> taman da i govorimo o officeboxu
<jelly-home> pa mozes!
<jelly-home> nosi ga koliko te volja :-)
<ivoks> samo placaj pretplatu :)
<SilverSpace> frendica nema izbora jer kod njih u novoj zgradi nema nista osim vip homebox
<SilverSpace> telefon i internet
<jelly-home> ivoks: a jel ti uopce dostupan vip na adresi
<SilverSpace> pa sam mislio da je to to 
<ivoks> jelly-home: tak nebitno
<ivoks> jelly-home: ostajem na iskonu
<ivoks> samo kaj sam trenutno na BIZ.aDSL
<ivoks> u cem je razlika:
<ivoks> Iskon.TV player - mjesečna naknada u iznosu od 20,32 kn + PDV uključuje mogućnost praćenja programskih sadržaja (tv programa) iz ponude Iskon.TV-a putem mobilnih uređaja te putem osobnih računala spojenih na Internet. 
<ivoks> Iskon.TV player Plus - mjesečna naknada u iznosu od 28,45 kn + PDV uključuje mogućnost praćenja programskih sadržaja (tv programa) iz ponude Iskon.TV-a putem mobilnih uređaja te putem osobnih računala spojenih na Internet. 
<jelly-home> u par programa (pron, i jos nesto)
<ivoks> ok...
<ivoks> sad imam t-com broj
<ivoks> i na njemu biz.adsl
<ivoks> na tome imam iskon broj
<jelly-home> eh, bitstream
<ivoks> dakle, imam dva broja
<ivoks> ja bi htio da taj t-com broj ostane
<ivoks> a da ovo prebacim na iskon.duo
<ivoks> jel to moguce?
<jelly-home> broj se moze prenijeti, da
<ivoks> ne zelim prenijeti t-com broj
<ivoks> to je od druge firme
<jelly-home> nego?
<ivoks> dakle osoba X ima t-com liniju
<ivoks> i tamo ima broj
<jelly-home> zelis uvesti drugu liniju?
<ivoks> osoba X je narucila biz.adsl
<ivoks> i sad dobiva jedan racun za t-com i drugi racun za iskon usluge
<jelly-home> ok.
<ivoks> ove iskon usluge bi sad htio prebaciti na osobu Y
<ivoks> trenutne iskon usluge ukljucuju jedan tel. broj i adsl
<ivoks> u principu, ono sto imam je spliter
<jelly-home> za iskon.duo ti treba kompletna parica
<ivoks> jel
<jelly-home> to se presteka u drugi DSLAM
<ivoks> znaci, morao bi razvuci jos jednu liniju
<jelly-home> da, ako zelis zadrzati uslugu od t-coma na postojecoj parici
<ivoks> a jel se moze t-com broj prenijeti na iskon
<ivoks> mislim, znam da moze
<jelly-home> broj se moze prenositi di hoces, da
<ivoks> al zelim imati dva odvojena racuna
<ivoks> jedan broj za jednu firmu, drugi broj za drugu firmu
<ivoks> i onda bi uveo jos jedan broj za ovu drugu firmu
<jelly-home> uf, to ne znam (cist sumnjam da moze)
<ivoks> ako vidis ovo:
<jelly-home> stvar je samo billinga, ali pitanje da li je to implementirano ili nije
<ivoks> http://www.iskon.hr/za_tvrtke/male_i_srednje_tvrtke/internet_telefon/iskon_duo/vise/narudzba_iskon_duo_flat
<ivoks> podrzava dvije linije
<jelly-home> da, al nigdje ne pise da ces imati dva racuna
<ivoks> ionak nema smisla razbijati glavu
<ivoks> Nažalost, usluga trenutno nije dostupna na željenom broju 
<jelly-home> ha
<jelly-home> problem rijesen :-|
<ivoks> nda
<ivoks> kaj da ja tu izmislim, joj...
<ivoks> da dobijem nes vise od 4mbps
<jelly-home> wireless?
<ivoks> metronet triple play
<ivoks> kad bi bio negdje drugdje :)
<jelly-home> kad si u zapecku
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> jebga...
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/nvidia-the-linux-foundationu/114663.aspx
<jelly-home> ak si u varazdinu mozda se mozes spojiti na onaj... http://wlan-si.net/  <g>
<ivoks> jelly-home: ne, u zagrebu sam
<ivoks> govorim o uredu
<jelly-home> onda se mozes spojiti na znas kaj 
 * jelly-home hides
<ivoks> danas tekma
<ivoks> biti ili ne biti
<ivoks> Referees: BERNEKER, SMETANA, Hofer, Hollenstein
<ivoks> pa da vidimo...
<SilverSpace> suci
<SilverSpace> iduci vikend F1
<SilverSpace> jucer me lik napao da u ubuntu ima spyware cod
<SilverSpace> vidio majicu na meni
<jelly-home> cod?
<SilverSpace> reko ti si neki windoze lik 
<SilverSpace> kaze lik da
<ivoks> sigurno se zove Oleg
<SilverSpace> reko brini se ti za milion + soaywarea u windozima
<jelly-home> jel cod ime tog navodnog spywarea ili sta
<ivoks> tss... ko dva djeteta
<SilverSpace> ma zaboravio kako je rekao da se zove paket u kojem google spijunira
<SilverSpace> navodno
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> nije mi se dalo gnjaviti sa likom
<SilverSpace> kaze za to je sve kriv open source :)
<jelly-home> "sine, de odi pojebi nesto umjesto da me zajebavas s glupostima"
<SilverSpace> vis mogo bi i ja nesto 
<SilverSpace> DT 
<ybrjkfc> Privet vam ot rossijskogo ubuntu soobŝestva :)
<jelly-home> and hi to you people as well
<ybrjkfc> <jelly-home> hi!
<igustin> 12:43 < jelly-home> "sine, de odi pojebi nesto umjesto da me zajebavas s glupostima"
<igustin> 12:45 < SilverSpace> vis mogo bi i ja nesto 
<igustin> ^^^ epic! :D
<jelly-home> nisam htio nist rec...
<SilverSpace> ma joj 
#ubuntu-hr 2013-03-04
<hbogner> jutro
<dodobas> yewhatvar
<dodobas> poslusati tek nakon 5-6 piva https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f1TJnDG61_Y
<datase`> dodobas: Title: Jeremy Kyle - What the hell are they saying ?, Views: 426689, Rating: 96.939506%
<vileni> jutr
<SilverSpace> jutrooooo
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S1Q2jwEX11U
<datase`> SilverSpace: Title: On thin ice 5, Views: 243544, Rating: 98.854476%
<jelly-home> Meanwhile in Russia... http://i.imgur.com/Fo5xj3w.jpg
<Mmike> doso covjek
<Mmike> i dao nam svoj private ssy key
<Mmike> zajedno s passwordom
<Mmike> da mu postavimo na servere
<Mmike> da se moze spojiti
<Mmike> :)
<hbogner> :d
<Mmike> budz0r, ping
<Mmike> eto smo produzili domenu :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: lijepo ti poceo tijedan :)
<SilverSpace> tjedan*
<SilverSpace> kronicni nedostatak mjesta na disku 
<SilverSpace> koliko god da je disk veliki uvijek fali bar jedna giga
<igustin> Natječaj 'Otvorena informatika' za 2012. http://is.gd/dsymYZ
<hbogner> ja imam 120giga os-ovi, 160giga home, 2tera podatci i opet sam na knap, hrcak 
<BotaniCar> Jutar 
<BotaniCar> Treba pocet strimat filmove, od arhiviranja imaju koristi svi osim onog na cijem disku stoje.
<hbogner> BotaniCar, od toga 500-tinjak giga fotke, pretezno slr :D
<hbogner> + jos nesto giga dvd snimki s kamere
<hbogner> ..
<hbogner> ako ne i 750 vec sad a ne 500
<budz0r> Mmike: pong
<Mmike> budz0r, ti odgovaras na one sve upite na info@ubuntu-hr?
<budz0r> vise, manje, kad tignem
<budz0r> nisam na onaj zadnji
<budz0r> onaj za suradnju
<budz0r> hoces ti mozda odgovorit?
<Mmike>  jok
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> reci mu da na irc dodje u neka doba
<budz0r> ok, javim mu 
<Mmike> ako vam itko ikad pozeli uvaliti mysql-ndb, poterajte ga kvragu :)
<budz0r> Mmike: odgovorio
<Mmike> KILL ALL WOMAN AND RAPE MAN!
<hbogner> Mmike, a da ti uzmes pauzu
<Mmike> mah
<Mmike> nece se racuni sami placat! :)
<Mmike> https://plus.google.com/115250422803614415116/posts/KygiWsQc4Wm
<weshmashian> mornin'
<jelly> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GP6rkf3qB0c
<datase`> jelly: Title: Rodrigo y Gabriela - Orion (Studio Version), Views: 64378, Rating: 99.7561%
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike je mislio reci "Kill all the woman and rape the horses" , profesionalna deformacija :9
<hbogner> horses ili sheep
<BotaniCar|2> Ono kaj imas :) Nemrem ti silovati oFcu , ako nemas :) 
<jelly> .baa
 * datase` puts on the oversized boots and velcro gloves and tries to mount tparcina like a New Zealander with his first sheep.
<tparcina> datase`: ?!?
<datase`>  is http://everything2.com/title/Gratuitous%20exclamation%20marks, or very slow tonight
<BotaniCar|2> :)))
<Mmike> http://instagram.com/p/WbbpjSOB_o/?fb_action_ids=10152605986355368%2C10152605986000368%2C10152604511810368&fb_action_types=og.likes&fb_source=other_multiline&action_object_map=%7B%2210152605986355368%22%3A229374903854279%2C%2210152605986000368%22%3A318017334968715%2C%2210152604511810368%22%3A135396649966546%7D&action_type_map=%7B%2210152605986355368%22%3A%22og.likes%22%2C%2210152605986000368%22%3A%22og.likes%22%2C%2210152604511810368
<Mmike> %22%3A%22og.likes%22%7D&action_ref_map=%5B%5D
<Mmike> ako ovo nije lol
<BotaniCar|2> lol je tvoj prijelom :) 
<weshmashian> iss...
<weshmashian> tinyurl or smtn? :)
<ivoks> uh
<ivoks> riknut cu
<Mmike> http://tinyurl.com/bs6hj6g
 * Mmike je lame
<ivoks> Milanovićev savjetnik Slavko Goldstein spašava Vladu
<ivoks> a joj...
<ivoks> pisi kuci propalo
<ivoks> vlada angazira publicistu da spasi ekonomiju
<ivoks> dobra stara titova skola :)
<ivoks> pricaj ljudima kako je dobro :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: imas za chrome nadojeb za skracivanje linkova koji izvrsno radi http://is.gd/nltrlG
<BotaniCar|2> Ima li otvorena zajednica nesto sto bi bilo pandan crystal reports-ima ?
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: kaj je crystal :)
<BotaniCar|2> Alat za analizi i izvjestavanje ( keywords: bussiness intelligence, data mining)
<BotaniCar|2> *analizu
<BotaniCar|2> na 'rvackom, zakacis to na bazu, neki baja slozi par pametnih upita, i onda Uprava dobije izvjestaj prepun sarenig grafova, i onda na osnovu tog mudruju i vode te u neslucenu zaradu
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: mene jedino zanima ovo nakon zadnjeg zareza :)
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: sto bi reklo da si materijal za managera, ne sljakera :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: reko bi moj netjak bit ce sve po mom kak ja hocu u vrticu 
<BotaniCar|2> TO ! Zna mali :) 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: e da dijalog kopiranja mozes vidjeti i desnim klikom da home mapu u dash
<drj_cro> BotaniCar|2: jasper
<BotaniCar|2> drj_cro: hvala ! 
<SilverSpace> Moja ljetnja destinacija bila je ove godine i pod snijegom  https://dl.dropbox.com/u/966116/novigrad1440.jpg
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> facebook mi ddosa jedan site
<jelly> ddosaj i ti njima
<ivoks> otvorili 800 konekcija prema httpdu
<jelly> to nije ddos, to je normalan promet! :-)
<weshmashian> to je slab promet!
<weshmashian> :D
<ivoks> ddos je
<ivoks> jer ima 100 ip adresa s kojih se spajaju
<ivoks> requestaju slike
<ivoks> i tako u loop
<ivoks> nije da ce server riknut, ali to nije normalan promet
<jelly> sta ce im slike
<ivoks> pa o tome i je rijec
<hbogner_> sad bas i ja gledam logove
<hbogner_> mene hertzner crawla :d
<BotaniCar|2> ja nikog ne zanimam
<jelly> budi sretan
<dodobas> oh lol... moram napraviti update na 1166666 zapisa u bazi
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: itekako jesam :) Dost mi je kaj sam u popularnom IP rejndzu , pa nekad popijem collateral popularnijih meta :)
<Vlado9A3CY> bon žur
<jelly> ben hur!
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> .../me is moving up...
<ivoks> 16:42 [datase`(~datase@beardy.se)] Error: You must be registered to use this command. If you are already registered, you must either identify (using the identify command) or  add a hostmask matching your current hostmask (using the "hostmask add" command).
<ivoks> ... is a command?
<ivoks> haha
<ivoks> ili samo .
<ivoks> . nesto
<ivoks> .nesto
<ivoks> ..nesto
<ivoks> ...nesto
<ivoks> .../me bla
<ivoks> i broke datase` :)
<Vlado9A3CY> No such command.
<Vlado9A3CY> :)
<jelly> tocka joj je command character
<jelly> .rt
<datase`> jelly: jellese's recenttracks: Rodrigo y Gabriela – Orion, Dave Brubeck – Take Five - JazzAndBluesExperience, Daniel Ingram – Becoming Popular (The pony everypony should know), Daniel Ingram – Love Is In Bloom, Daniel Ingram – This Day Aria Reprise
<dodobas> njoj, awwww
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> http://lisazoid.com/kako-se-kafa-brze-ohladi-duvanjem-ili-mesanjem/
<jelly> hladnim mlEkom!
<weshmashian> kuhanjem caja
<Mmike> kuha se juhica
<SilverSpace> pih 
<BotaniCar> .tr
<BotaniCar> .rt
<datase`> BotaniCar: BotaniCar's recenttracks: Fatboy Slim – Because I Got It Like That (Ultimate Mix), Fatboy Slim – Weapon of Choice, Fatboy Slim – Talkin' Bout My Baby (Midfield General's Disco Reshuffle mix), Fatboy Slim – Put Your Hands Up, Fatboy Slim – Drop Some Drums
<BotaniCar> .lol
<BotaniCar> koji Q ? Nikad cuo az te pjesme ! 
<BotaniCar> .selfrepair
<Mmike> .rt
<datase`> Mmike: Mmike's recenttracks: [unknown] – VN520041, [unknown] – VN520049, [unknown] – VN520049, [unknown] – VN520048, [unknown] – VN520041
<Mmike> dobar
<BotaniCar> :D
<hbogner> Mmike, to neka zestoka partijana
<Mmike> dqa
<Mmike> :)
<SilverSpace> hm kaj ubuntu odustao od Wayland 
<ivoks> .rt
<datase`> ivoks: ivoks's recenttracks: Madsen – Du schreibst Geschichte, Innerpartysystem – Heart Of Fire, Incubus – Wish You Were Here, Head Automatica – Solid Gold Telephone, Madsen – Unsichtbar
<ivoks> incubus ok, ali sta je ovo ostalo...
<ivoks> SilverSpace: ne samo to... unity odlazi u qt/qml
<SilverSpace> ivoks: da bas gledam ee kaj bi to trebalo znaciti rolling release
<SilverSpace> distra
<ivoks> znaci da nema releasea
<ivoks> svako malo nove verzije paketa
<ivoks> poput debian sid
<SilverSpace> aha samo ce se paketi nadogradivati
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> postoje ideje jos o mjesecnim verzijama
<ivoks> ali to bi bili samo snapshoti
<SilverSpace> imam upalu ahilove tetive jao sto boli 
<SilverSpace> Ukupno liječenje može trajati od nekoliko sedmica do nekoliko mjeseci,
<SilverSpace> fuck
#ubuntu-hr 2013-03-05
<dodobas> yeloko
<MmikeDOMA> lobkec
<vileni> jutro
<ivoks> kinder surprise je zabranjen u sad-u
<ivoks> pa mislim... wtf
<ivoks> ahaaaaaaaaaaahahaha
<ivoks> This, not surprisingly, means there is a booming black market for them. People on vacation often sneak eggs back across the border with them to share with friends and family. 
<ivoks> svercaju kinder jaja! :D
<ivoks> aaaaaaahahahahaha
<hbogner> da da, kinder jaja zabranjena u "murica"
<budz0r> jelly: ping
<budz0r> jelly: svojevremeno sam te bio pitao o firmwareu za thomson wl780i
<budz0r> cak mi ni nije bitan firmware, bitan mi je admin pass s kojim mogu mjenjati voip postavke
<budz0r> :)
<budz0r> mozes li mozda nekaj skombinirat
<dodobas> kad stave... 
<dodobas> Complete convergence across the form factors is achieved, with Mir serving as the carrier across form factors, powering a seamless transition between different use-cases and devices. 
<dodobas> na https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MirSpec#Roadmap
<dodobas> odmah znas da to jedan teski promasaj
<ivoks> zasto bi bio promasaj?
<dodobas> jer ce ga zamijeniti za 6mj...
<dodobas> ali to je canonical.... mi zelimo imati svoj stack
<dodobas> i to je ok...
<dodobas> samo zaboravljaju... da open-source nije samo slobodan softver
<dodobas> nego i zajednica oko njega... a to nemaju...
<ivoks> a sto bi trebalo napraviti?
<ivoks> trebao bi biti samo jedan alat koji ce svi koristiti?
<ivoks> hocemo to reci lighttpd ekipi? gnome ekipi? python ekipi? libreoffice ekipi? ne kuzim...
<ivoks> ili mislis da su svi ti projekti od pocetka imali tisuce developera?
<dodobas> ivoks: naravno da ne, ali je ovo siptomantski za canonical
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> pokretati open source projekte?
<ivoks> koji su drugaciji od onih koji su sad ustaljeni?
<ivoks> jesu li isto to rekli redhatu kada je krenuo sa gnomeom?
<ivoks> tj., GNU-u
<ivoks> ako nece biti dobro, nestat ce
<ivoks> ne kuzim cemu taj bijes i mrznja zato sto je netko negdje pokrenuo open source projekt
<dodobas> ali canonical ne pokrece open-source projekte... nego radi u tajnosti.. onda pusha neku public verziju van...
<ivoks> jel ti tako pizdis i na suse zbog yasta?
<dodobas> pa evo narode igrajte se
<ivoks> nego sta ce? 'mi cemo napraviti ovo i ono, evo prazan git repositorij'?
<ivoks> pa i linux kernel je tako poceo
<dodobas> ivoks: ne radi se samo o tome... nego i o Canonical cuntributor terms.... oni zele imati svoj stack
<ivoks> 'evo gle, imam tu cijeli operacijski sustav, biti ce gnu'
<dodobas> ali to nije open-source
<ivoks> dodobas: i mozilla ima contributor agreement, i GNU
<dodobas> nego samo kod pod open-source licencom
<ivoks> zelis reci da GNU nije open source?
<dodobas> ivoks: bitan je sadrzaj CTa
<ivoks> ili firefox?
<dodobas> ne da li ih ima ili ne
<ivoks> pa sto kaze sadrzaj?
<dodobas> a canonical zeli kontorlu....
<dodobas> to je ok
<ivoks> jesi ti to citao ili samo pratis ostale muje?
<dodobas> muje?
<dodobas> jesi li ti citao ?
<ivoks> pa ono 'kud svi, tud i mali mujo'
<dodobas> ili samo pricas da kontriras ?
<ivoks> jesam, citao sam
<ivoks> krace i jednostavnije od onoga sto sam morao za mozillu potpisati
<ivoks> (a samo sam prevodio)
<dodobas> a koja je razlika izmedju canonical CTa i mozilla CTa?
<ivoks> nikakva
<dodobas> provjerim pa ti javim :)
<ivoks> ti si vlasnik koda i patenata, ali dajes ovome drugome eksluzivno world-wide pravo da koristi tvoj kod
<ivoks> jel znas zasto se donose CT-i? i zasto ih ima skoro svaki ozbiljniji projekt?
<ivoks> npr., isto sam potpisao i za openstack
<ivoks> zato da se ne bi ponovio linux
<dodobas> zastitu za vlasnika
<dodobas> 'vlasnika'
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> zastita od smrti projekta
<ivoks> npr., linux kernel nema to i ima problem
<ivoks> srecom, nije ozbiljan, ali je problem
<Mmike> ivoks, koristim Ubuntu font na ugovoru :)
<dodobas> to je zastita interesa 'udruge/kompanije' koja trazi da se CT potpise
<ivoks> dodobas: nije
<ivoks> to je zastita open source projekata
<ivoks> sad cu ti objasniti
<ivoks> linux kernel je gnu gpl 2
<ivoks> i zamislimo da se svi zivi developeri dogovore da se prelazi na gpl 3
<dodobas> sad ces mi dati svoje misljenje... ali dobro... ako vec ulazimo u semantiku...
<ivoks> al jedan je umro
<ivoks> i njegov kod je u kernelu
<ivoks> i mozes se jebat
<ivoks> linux ce zauvijek biti gpl2 jer nije imao taj agreement; mislim da ga sad cak i ima
<ivoks> Mmike: da? svidja ti se? :)
<dodobas> ivoks: IMHO to nije problem, ako projekt umire SAMO zbog licence onda neka umre
<ivoks> pa nije li to blesavo?
<dodobas> problem je sto CT omogucava transfer 'odluke' na kompaniju...
<dodobas> koja kaze da ce raditi u najboljem interesu zajednice...
<dodobas> don't think so...
<ivoks> ne
<dodobas> slican problem je bio i s OSM licencom
<ivoks> ti si vlasnik koda
<ivoks> uvijek i zauvijek
<ivoks> ti si vlasnik patenata
<dodobas> ivoks: naravno... da jesi ... ali ti se s tim kodom (komadicem) mos hebat... ako dozvolis
<ivoks> samo sklapas ugovor da tvoj kod, koji si dao za odredjeni projekt, postaje dio tog projekta i projekt odlucuje sto se s njime biti *unutar tog projekta*
<ivoks> taj isti kod mozes koristiti negdje drugdje
<dodobas> dakle OSM je bio CC-BY-SA za podatke i proizvode podataka...
<ivoks> dakle, samo pratis malog muju; nisi ni procitao :)
<ivoks> openstack ima 3 (slovima: tri) ugovora koja moras potpisati
<dodobas> konacno su se prebacili na ODbL za podatke, a proizvode(karte, whatever) moze licencirati kako tko zeli
<ivoks> i svi lijepo suradjuju
<dodobas> i time izgubili 30% podataka
<dodobas> jer su 'vlasnici' bili mrtvi
<dodobas> e sad da li vjerujem OSM Foundationu.... kojeg mogu biti clan...
<dodobas> ili Canonicalu (the kompaniji)
<dodobas> pa canonicalu ne vjerujem
<hbogner_> i jos ispravljamo tih 30% izgubljenih podataka
<ivoks> pa mozes nevjerovati, to je tvoja odluka
<ivoks> ali ne mozes raspravljati o necemu sto nisi ni procitao, a svoje zakljucje donosis na temelju onoga sto su drugi, zlobno, rekli
<dodobas> tako da promjena licence linux kernela na GPL3 ili BSD... ako ce se izgubiti 20% koda... so let it be...
<dodobas> hoce li linux kernel umrijeti zbog toga... ne bih rekao
<ivoks> rijec je o puno vise od 20%
<dodobas> ivoks: ne vjerujem ti :)
<ivoks> i sigurno je to jedan od razloga zasto se ne mijenja na gpl3
<dodobas> jer je sve ovo samo hipotetski
<ivoks> dodobas: sta mislis koliko koda je tamo od alana coxa?
<dodobas> na GPL3 ne mijenjaju jer je GPL3 restriktivne losa licenca...
<Mmike> ivoks, sad cemo vidjeti kako ispadne kad se isprinta, al cini se jako ok :=)
<dodobas> GPL2 je vec ustaljen na sudovima...
<Mmike> to mi novi stationari, i stilove sam si uredio i sve :)
<dodobas> ivoks: git blame (pa kroz povijest)
<Mmike> jos da skuzim kako radi autonumeracija u libreofficetu
<Mmike> pas mater
<hbogner_> Mmike, kak mislis autonumeracija?
<hbogner_> u calcu napises 1 u prvi redu, 2 u drugi red, oznacis oba i povuces dolje
<hbogner_> ta da
<ivoks> Mmike: mislis na stranice?
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> na clanke
<Mmike> clanak 1, clanak 2, clanak 3
<ivoks> ah...
<Mmike> pa ak obrisem clanak 2, da se ovi iza automacki pobrisu
<Mmike> i da refrerence na clanak 3 postsanu clanak 2
<ivoks> blazeni latex
<Mmike> ne znam latex
<Mmike> nit malo
<Mmike> ohoho, dolar ide gore
<Mmike> ivoks, jel' znas ti detalje oko ispravnom nazivanju racuna (bancinog)
<Mmike> vise nema brbanke-brracduna
<Mmike> nego se IBAN koristi svugdje, jel' tako?
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> ali broj sadrzi tvoj broj racuna
<Mmike> yyup
<Mmike> od 1.6 je zakonska obveza IBAN koristiti
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> pa ja ga koristim
<ivoks> al ne znam sto te zanima
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> od 1.6.2013 moras koristiti IBAN
<Mmike> do onda mosh oba
<Mmike> Broj računa:	2484008-1104567272
<Mmike> IBAN	HR6024840081104567272
<ivoks> dakle, to svi znaju.... i?
<Mmike> i nista :)
<ivoks> i?
<ivoks> ok :)
<dodobas> oh... http://planetf1.com/driver/18227/8541385/McLaren-edge-closer-to-Honda-deal
<ivoks> to bi bilo blast from the past
<Mmike> i, tko ce ove godine biti prvak? :)
<ivoks> steta sto honda vise nije dobra :)
<dodobas> McL-Honda ... to je bila momcad
<dodobas> Mmike: a onaj tko plati... :)
<dodobas> alonso ili vettel, dark horse Kimi ili unexpected Perez
<dodobas> gumbek ce biti prvak samo ako ima auto sekundu brzi od svih ostalih...
<dodobas> hamilton, mislim da mercedes nije rijesio race pace, mozda su brzi u jednom krugu
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kakvo je to pitanje? :) zna se tko ce biti prvak :)
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> nazalost :/
<Mmike> BotaniCar, jel' tvoja zena bila luda dok je bila trudna
<ivoks> zene su uvijek lude
<obruT> +1
<Mmike> ma, istina
<Mmike> al' ima levela i levela
<SilverSpace> Mmike: to ti ide u dva smjera ludiloo ili dobrica ti si izgleda dobio ludilo :)
<Mmike> :) nemres imat sve u zivotu :)
<Mmike> a i valjda se nebi zatelebao k'o prase da nije luda :)
<Mmike> tako da, win/win ipak, valjda, joooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooj!
<Mmike> BotaniCar, upimoc :)
<dodobas> Mmike: pocni pisati 'memoare' :)
<dodobas> jednog dana mozda i zaradis na ludosti
<dodobas> radni naslov: Da, ja sam trudan!
<BotaniCar|3> :D 
<BotaniCar|3> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/12084_10151743646859045_719774810_n.jpg
<weshmashian> ja vise nemrem smislit kremsnite jer je moja zena samo to mlatila u trudnoci
<weshmashian> osim toga, bila je skroz normalna :)
<BotaniCar|3> Ok, ako ces imati kakve nezamislive kremsnite - javi, bu'm ja neutralizirao :)
<BotaniCar|3> Mmike: ne znam kaj da ti odgovorim, imala je promjena u obrascima ponasanja. Istina, imao sam i ja :) 
<SilverSpace> pazi ti majstora posalju paket na pokojnoga staroga i otkupnina 220kn 
<SilverSpace> prije neki dan neki dostavljac kao dostavlja satove koje je netko kao narucio i 100kn trazi 
<SilverSpace> koji lopovluk 
<BotaniCar|3> Vish, to je posel, kupiti na placu par satova i zvoniti okolo :)
<BotaniCar|3> Mmike: s'tu mozda ? 
<ivoks> jedna firma trazi operatera racunala
<ivoks> treba znati mreze, telefone, windows i nesto maca
<ivoks> ako je netko zainteresiran...
<drj_cro> +da je bar magistar 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, da
<Mmike> BotaniCar, uvijek sam tu kad radim :)
<BotaniCar|3> i'll spam in msg :) 
<ivoks> ne mora biti magistar
<ivoks> rijec je o, a nazovimo to tako, poslovnoj zoni
<weshmashian> moja ex firma trazi 'arhitekta programske opreme', i dalje nemam pojma kaj bi to trebalo bit
<ivoks> isti bi odrzavao racunala u dvije firme
<weshmashian> potrebne vjestine: office, power-point, internet
<ivoks> znaci, to je 'daj mi slozi mail, ovo, ono
<Mmike> ivoks, a para?
<ivoks> Mmike: nije mi receno
<ivoks> bit ce natjecaj na HZZ-u uskoro
<ivoks> al eto, mene su prvog pitali jel znam nekog
<Mmike> neozbiljno
<Mmike> sto nisu paru ponudili
<Mmike> za 3k kuna neznam nikog
<Mmike> za 5k bih mozda i znao
<ivoks> ha gle... velim, bit ce natjecaj
<rut> ja bi i za 3k da sam u zg
<rut> jos bi i birali . ih 
<BotaniCar|3> Ziher bi za 3k nekaj, nemres ni rezije/hranu namiriti time; odnosno, mogu misliti koliko bi ostao uz tu placu - do prve bolje prilike :)
<rut> eto na
<rut> a sad radim za 2k8 
<rut> i to sto nevolim 
<rut> a moram 
<rut> e moj botanicni .. nemas ti poima o lajfu 
<rut> odoh .. ceka mene 2smj 
<BotaniCar|3> Je, bas nemam pojma o zivotu, ovo kaj sam napisao sam napisao jer sam radio za malo novaca, i znam koliko se lojalnosti moze ocekivati od radnika ako radi za rezije. nemas ,izgleda, ti pojma o motiviranju djelatnika, rut
<BotaniCar|3> kom ja tipkam .. 
<weshmashian> dodje ti isto ko i da je tu :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> umro sam sad na bike
<SilverSpace> upropastila me ova zima
<SilverSpace> i jos me tetiva boli 
<weshmashian> SilverSpace: znas mozda dobar te jeftin bike servis 'u kvartu'?
<hbogner> hebem ti doktore
<hbogner> narucen u 11 dosao na red u 12:15
<SilverSpace> weshmashian: hm znam starog biciklistu reprztacija juge u donjoj dubravi morao bi i ja kod njega
<SilverSpace> weshmashian: nemoj samo ici kod onoga preko puta murije
<SilverSpace> za druge ne znam 
<weshmashian> SilverSpace: znam jednog lika u idrijskoj (gornja dubrava) blizu crkve, mislio sam da ih ima mozda vise okolo
<weshmashian> SilverSpace: kaj nije taj prek puta murje zatvoren godinama?
<weshmashian> znam da je bil bike shop tam nekad
<SilverSpace> weshmashian: ako znas onog prije culinecke desna strana prema sesvetama taj je sad preko puta murije
<SilverSpace> tam u dvoristu 
<weshmashian> valjda je to taj :)
<weshmashian> no dobro, izbjegavat cu taj dio :)
<Mmike> blah
<Mmike> ubuntu nema parallel
<BotaniCar|3> Hrvat u Parizu ulazi u javnu kuću. Prostitutka ga upita: - Na koji način želite voditi ljubav? - Na hrvatski - ponosno će on. - A ne! Nema na kredit...Hrvat u Parizu ulazi u javnu kuću.
<BotaniCar|3> Prostitutka ga upita: - Na koji način želite voditi ljubav?
<BotaniCar|3> - Na hrvatski - ponosno će on.
<BotaniCar|3> - A ne! Nema na kredit...
<ivoks> jos jednom!
<SilverSpace> weshmashian: ovaj ti je na kraju Backe ulice one pored zatvora unutra nasuprot Ljubijske na samom kraju 
<SilverSpace> stari je odlican i jeftin 
<SilverSpace> u fusu radi 
<weshmashian> zatvora? kojeg sad zatvora :)
<SilverSpace> sad se ne mogu sjetiti kak se zove
<SilverSpace> weshmashian: ma one sive zgrade ko zatvor kaj zgleda
<weshmashian> a, fakat, da :)
<weshmashian> dobro, nije samo meni tak izgledala :)
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/Sn3nDt ispred zelenog auta desno u dvoriste 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> sad su je malo sredili stavili su staklo prije je bila jos ruznija http://goo.gl/maps/d87Ot
<ivoks> rba mi poslala mail gdje mi nude idirekt
<ivoks> a vec ga koristim
<ivoks> odgovor ce biti 'radi li na linuxu?' ne? aj bok onda
<SilverSpace> hokej danas
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=QPKKQnijnsM
<datase`> Mmike: Title: Wealth Inequality in America, Views: 2189374, Rating: 96.224374%
<BotaniCar|2> sam nekaj zaboravil ili bi mi 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' trebalo izbaciti prozorcek za konfiguraciju ? 
<ivoks> New York's Dow Jones share index set a new all-time high on Tuesday, returning to levels not seen since before the global financial crisis.
<BotaniCar|2> ivoks: mogu kak reci xorgu da dumpa trenutnu konfiguraciju u file, i time napraviti predlozak koji bih naknadno editirao ?
<BotaniCar|2> Koliko sexa radi par pixela .. 
<BotaniCar|2> The vbox additions don't start properly on Debian until you rearrange the boot scripts as explained here: 
<BotaniCar|2> http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?t=6139
<ivoks> BotaniCar|2: Xorg -configure
<Mmike> upgrade done, downtime nonexistant :)
<ivoks> morat cu si naci jos jednog zaposlenog
<ivoks> al nekog iskusnog linuksasa
<Mmike> ivoks, sto treba, druzi smo, pomoci cemo si :)
<ivoks> ma treba mi netko sjedit u uredu i radit
<ivoks> tesko to mogu rijesiti outsourcingom
<ivoks> sad pisem mail u kojima obavjestavam ljude da nisu usli u uzi krug za razgovor za posao
<ivoks> i ne znam kako bi to srocio
<ivoks> zao mi ih je
<jelly> to su oni koji su isplati nakon 1. razgovora, ili odmah nakon slanja CVja?
<jelly> ispali*
<ivoks> nakon cvja
<ivoks> previse ih je da svima ponaosob pisem
<ivoks> ici ce u bcc svi :/
<jelly> ne budi nehuman, napravi skriptu :-]
<ivoks> nisam nehuman
<ivoks> ali jebiga... sve su to klinci
<ivoks> tek zavrsili faks
<jelly> Dragi/a Milica Sistemić
<ivoks> poslano
<ivoks> sad ocekujem hejt mejlove, al kaj da ja sad tu napravim
<jelly> neam tu hejt mejlova, ti si tvrtka i formalno si im se zahvalio, više sreće drugi put
<dodobas> ivoks: mozda ih nece biti, ako duze traze posao, nemaju volje za pisati h8t mail
<dodobas> ako im je prva odbijenica... onda mozda i dobijes
<ivoks> jebiga
<jelly> cinjenica je da ce se javit X ljudi za svako mjesto, ak budu pisali svakome hate mail nece se dobro provest
<civija> ne kuzim svrhu pisanja takvih mailova zato sto nisi dobio neki posao ...
<civija> niti kuzim ljude koji to pisu
<ivoks> pa ja ne znam hoce li to netko napisati
<ivoks> ovo mi je prvi natjecaj za posao
<civija> ma vjerojatno nece, pogotovo ako nemaju razloga
<civija> otpali su u prvom krugu i to je to
<ivoks> vidjet cemo...
<ivoks> nis, idem na hokej
<Mmike> ivoks, da
<Mmike> to kaj si im rekao 'sori' te dize iznad 99% tvrtki u .hr
<weshmashian> ^^ what he said
<weshmashian> zena se javi tu i tamo na neki oglas, al' ni bu ni be nakon kaj posalje mail
<Mmike> lol
<Mmike> canonical zica paru za ubuntu :)
<hbogner> Mmike, link?
<Mmike> ubuntu.com
<hbogner> Mmike, u cetvrtak u 19?
<Mmike> odi na download :)
<Mmike> hbogner, da
<hbogner> otiso na download i nevidim
<hbogner> daj bolje upute ili printscreen
<Mmike> Tell us what we should do more…
<Mmike> …and put your money where your mouth is ;)
<Mmike> Make the desktop more amazing
<Mmike>  $
<Mmike> Performance optimisation for games and apps
<Mmike>  $
<Mmike> Improve hardware support on more PCs
<Mmike>  $
<Mmike> Phone and tablet versions of Ubuntu
<Mmike>  $
<Mmike> Community participation in Ubuntu development
<Mmike>  $
<Mmike> Better coordination with Debian and upstreams
<Mmike>  $
<Mmike> Better support for flavours like Kubuntu, Xubuntu, Lubuntu
<Mmike>  $
<Mmike> Tip to Canonical – they help make it happen
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> :) sorry
<Mmike> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/questions?distro=desktop&bits=64&release=latest
<Mmike> tu
<hbogner> to nikad nebi nasao
<hbogner> vidis vidis, to bi ja trebao za osm-hr napravit :D
<Vjetar> jutar
<jelly-home> .slap Mmike 
<jelly-home> Mmike: da, to je gore jos od 12.10 i vec smo tad komentirali...
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> bas me zanima dal' konacno usb-startup-disk-creator radi
<Mmike> naravno da ne radi :/
<jelly-home> koji bug #?
<Mmike> pa, nista se ne desava
<Mmike> futex mutex
<Mmike> wiat
<Mmike> hm, brijem da je zbog namountanog sshfsa
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> btw, super je kad pokaze jedno 10ak /dev/sde1 patricija :)
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> sad, cini se, pise po shtiku
<weshmashian> nego, jel' mi se cini ili je iskon digo brzine pred par dana?
<weshmashian> tocnije - digo download :)
<jelly-home> bijela ili narancasta zona?
<jelly-home> (ie. na kojoj infrastrukturi)
<weshmashian> kak da to znam?
<weshmashian> beats me (with a stick)
<jelly-home> jel mozda znas kak ti se zove usluga
<weshmashian> to znam!
<weshmashian> iskon.duo :) tv+interwebz
<weshmashian> veli mi speed test da imam 8Mbps sad
<jelly-home> ah, iskonova infrastruktura.  Nije bilo promjene koliko ja znam, al mozda ti je diglo DSL profil ak su skuzili da ide
<hbogner> ok, onda su koe mene na poslu nest sjebali jer puca veza cjeli dan
<jelly-home> dok jednom ne smrkne... ;-)
 * Mmike ce bnet uzeti za promjenu
<Mmike> amis nece povecavat brzine
<jelly-home> ne bi trebalo pucati vise od jednom dnevno
<hbogner> Mmike, doma na bnet , radi bez problema
<jelly-home> amisa opce nema u mojoj nedodjiji... na Tresnjevki
<hbogner> jelly, puca cjeli dan
<jelly-home> hbogner: ne vidim nista ocito na DSLAM logovima... jeste prijavili problem?
<hbogner> Mar 05 09:21:14 * hbogner has quit (Ping timeout: 240 seconds)
<hbogner> Mar 05 13:52:53 * hbogner has quit (Ping timeout: 255 seconds)
<hbogner> Mar 05 14:33:31 * hbogner_ has quit (Ping timeout: 260 seconds)
<hbogner> Mar 05 14:58:27 * hbogner__ has quit (Ping timeout: 256 seconds)
<hbogner> Mar 05 15:40:24 * hbogner_ has quit (Ping timeout: 245 seconds)
<hbogner> ovo je od danas
<hbogner> sutra cu zvati danas nisam stigao
<hbogner> e s tim da 3 sata nisam bio u uredu i zgasio sam irc
<hbogner> petak 7 puta
<weshmashian> dost za danas, bbl :)
<hbogner> zvat cu sutra kad dodjem i iskopam broj
<Mmike> jel' se moze ubuntu one i amazon drek maknut lako
<Mmike> ili je to ukeljeno?
<jelly-home> hbogner: u petak kad je bio 1. u mjesecu je eventualno smjelo dvaput rezat liniju, sve preko toga treba prijaviti
<hbogner> je reko si mi za 10-12 sati diskonekt
<jelly-home> ae
<hbogner> ma danas bizdio s zdravstvenim sustavom
<hbogner> *pizdio
<hbogner> otislo mi 4 sata danasnjeg dana na zdravstvo
<Mmike> KDE nema shopping lenses i ine gluparije?
<jelly-home> u KDE na Debianu sam ugasio compositor, da vidim jel to leaka resurse u Xorg server
<Mmike> jelly, i?
<jelly-home> tek su dva dana prosla
<hbogner> laku noc ljudofi
<igustin> ekipa, čekamo prijave vaših predavanja za DC2013 :P :D
<igustin> lol
<igustin> uhvatit ću ja njega već :-/
<jelly-home> uku ti ga baba
<jelly-home> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f57nW9-_fDM#t=30
<datase`> jelly-home: Title: Štrumpfovi - Štrumpfovi su poljubičastili, Views: 72934, Rating: 85.26316%
<Mmike> glupa mrezna kartico
<Mmike> ti si 100 gigabitna
<Mmike> znaci da mozes preko 30MB u sekundi
<Mmike> RADI TAKO
<Mmike> kretenski komadu hardvera
<weshmashian> back
<Mmike> weshmashian, ? :)
<Mmike> weshmashian, jel ti to s posla ostalo? :)
<igustin> Mmike: jesam li ja tebi na ignore? :S o.O
<igustin> :)
<weshmashian> Mmike: izgleda :)
<Mmike> igustin, ne :) reci, sto mogu uciniti za tebe? :) 
 * Mmike trepce
<weshmashian> predavanja na domain controlleru 2013? :)
<Mmike> igustin, kad je termin?
<igustin> Mmike: tvojoj ženi ili konfi?
 * weshmashian misli da bi Mmike trebao odrzat predavanja o mysqlu i mongou
 * igustin se slaže s weshmashianom
<Mmike> i o mysql-ndbu
 * igustin a smišlja se i neki fight club tog tipa
<Mmike> to mi je svjeze sad :)
<weshmashian> eto, di ces bolje :)
<igustin> Mmike: 15.+16. svibanj
<Mmike> igustin, ako ne idem u pariz, tu sam
<weshmashian> Mmike: kaj, to i obican mysql su kategorije za sebe?
<Mmike> al' mislim da u pariz idem oko pocetka petog
<Mmike> na jedno 5-6 dana
<igustin> Mmike: toliko si mi drag da ti dozvoljavam da biraš termin
<Mmike> weshmashian, da
<Mmike> igustin, ljubim te u celo :)
<igustin> Mmike: ne muljaj!!!
<Mmike> hm
 * Mmike razmislja o lightning talku - kako igustina dici na zadnje noge :)
<igustin> kakav sad Pariz, pobogu :P
<Mmike> kad koristim enkriptirani home
<Mmike> i tarnem sve van laptopa
<Mmike> i vratim sve nazad
<Mmike> jel' imam i dalje podatke? :)
<igustin> Mmike: dignut ću ja tebe na vile ako se ne pojaviš s nekim predavanjem
<Vjetar> omg Mmike 
<igustin> Mmike: *možda*
<Vjetar> 80 posto tvoji pitanja su u prvih 5 hitova na googletu
<igustin> Vjetar: ma to on nas trola
<Mmike> Vjetar, znas li ti koliko je ovo brze/bolje?
<Mmike> dodjes, pitas, googlas
<igustin> Mmike: ...i to je zanimljiv lighting talk... :P
<Mmike> u medjuvremenu imas znanje
<Vjetar> igustin: stavio bi ja ovdje vms bot
<Mmike> i mosh se prepirat s onim koji nesto zna :)
<weshmashian> samo treba rec "x sux jer ne moze y ko z!". svi znaju da je to najbrzi nacin za dobit odgovor kod linuxsasa :)
<weshmashian> linuxasa*
<Vjetar> Mmike: znam koliko je napornije za pratiti kanal
<jelly-home> weshmashian: prvo /nick Ljupkica97
<Vjetar> jelly-home: lol
<weshmashian> jelly-home: joj, da, to obavezno!
<Vjetar> weshmashian: tipizirani odgovr na takave izjave je "u sux"
<jelly-home> I quit Linux FOREVER!!!1
<jelly-home> /part
<weshmashian> Vjetar: tebi, kojem se neda raspravljat, al' uvijek se nadje netko tko se zakci na takav trollbait :)
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ep8hJ4cT8Mk
<datase`> Mmike: Title: The Man with the Smallest Penis in Existence, Views: 419995, Rating: 85.191144%
<Mmike> NSFW!
<Mmike> /home/.ecryptfs/mario/.Private/ECRYPTFS_FNEK_ENCRYPTED.FWYHInCsEg9LW-QTRzhOWSN9aek7K2Z3DNn3YuS-1nVj2v85YA4EaWgE5---/ECRYPTFS_FNEK_ENCRYPTED.FWYHInCsEg9LW-QTRzhOWSN9aek7K2Z3DNn3DyHGBohl3CM7XqbzN6L05k--
<Mmike> pa ti meni reci sad sta on backupira
<Mmike> kme :/
<Vjetar> weshmashian: postoji i drugi tipizirani odgovor: http://tinyurl.com/arznrak
<jelly-home> ebenti, jel tako tesko upisat backup ecryptfs u ddg
<Mmike> jelly-home, :P
<Mmike> Vjetar, aj mi dekriptiraj ono gore, plz
<jelly-home> Mmike: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=backup+ecryptfs
<Vjetar> Mmike: http://tinyurl.com/arznrak
<Mmike> Vjetar, ne radi mi, jel' treba javascript za to?
<Mmike> jelly-home, that's not the point :)
<Mmike> jos samo 4GB
<Vjetar> Mmike: meni radi (tm)
<jelly-home> that's EXACTLY the point <Vjetar> 80 posto tvoji pitanja su u prvih 5 hitova na googletu
<jelly-home> drugo da pita njub koji ne zna kak i sta trazit, njemu bi fino natenane objasnili
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> jel' to sad sala neka, ili?
<Vjetar> igustin: neka on održi neko predavanje o zaobilaznim metodama dobivanja informacija danas na interentu be upotrebe Google-a
 * Mmike malo sere iz dosade jer mu pre dug dan :)
<jelly-home> al jebat ga ak se ti ne udostojis potrosit 30 sekundi na ociti search, zake bi se neko trudio odgovorit na nepotrebno pitanje
<Mmike> Vjetar, dobra! :)
<Vjetar> Mmike: ti ga sereš, a smrdi svima :D
 * Mmike se ispricava jellyju
<Mmike> sve iz straha da mi se ne promijeni shell!
<jelly-home> zasto meni, ispricaj se svima :-)
<Mmike> eto, sad se kelner backupira
 * Mmike se ispricava svima
<jelly-home> i daj odgovor tu na kanal kad ga otkrijesh
<Mmike> jelly-home, sad cemo vidjet
<Mmike> taram cijeli /mnt/sda1
<Vjetar> Mmike: uvjetno prihvaćam ispriku, samo ako se više ne ponovi ovakav izljev kakice
<Mmike> pa cemo ga odtarat kad se vratim doma s laptopom
<igustin> Mmike: koji browser preferiraš?
<Mmike> Vjetar, tebi se nisam ispricavao, ti si windowsator
<Mmike> igustin, chrome, najcesce
<Mmike> shto?
<Vjetar> Mmike: ti si slabo informiran
<igustin> filldisk.com
<jelly-home> igustin: to je feature a ne bug
<Mmike> igustin, LOL :)
<Mmike> ./dev/smpte3
<Mmike> tar: ./dev/smpte3: Cannot mknod: Operation not permitted
<Mmike> eto
<Mmike> necu pitat kakva je ovo greska! :P
<Mmike> idem
<Mmike> ostajte zdravi
<jelly-home> igustin: al interesantno je vidit kak se web majstor/koder razveselio kad je nasao DoS i cijelu domenu od toga napravio
<igustin> :)
<igustin> branding
<jelly-home> hmha, na traku od 250kn stane 1.5-4TB
<jelly-home> šteta sto je uređaj grozno skup, ispod 100-200TB su diskovi jeftiniji
<Anakin> bok ekipa
<Anakin> imam dva pitanja
<Guest58899> jel bi se moglo negdje u rh kupiti ubuntu hoodie? :D
<Guest58899> ii dali mogu vrtit ubuntu server na dualbootu sa win8?
#ubuntu-hr 2013-03-06
<hbogner> jutro
<ivoks> koja tragikomedija jucer u ledenoj :(
<dodobas> yeloko
<dodobas> ivoks: komentatori na TVu su pricali da je problem to sto trener nije mijenjao u produzetcima... nego 'umarao' istu postavu
<ivoks> svasta ti komentatori pricaju
<ivoks> razlog poraza je sto medvescak ima 4 linije, a redbull 8
<ivoks> sto cijela postava medvescaka kosta kao jedna linija red bulla
<ivoks> vise novaca, bolje uvjete, mladje igrace
<ivoks> sto to redbull ima
<ivoks> i znalo se da ce biti tesko i rijetko tko je vjerovao u prolaz
<ivoks> carnet se raspao
<ivoks> ne mogu izaci iz europe
<ivoks> tocnije, ne mogu do kine
<ivoks> idem u ured, tam imam iskon
<jelly-home> nemas vpn?
<jelly-home> "Dana 05.03.2013 došlo je do neplaniranog ispada mrežne povezanosti prema diskovnim spremištima VPS-a čiji je oporavak trajao od 11:22 do 15 sati" vele oni... i stave sve korisnike vidljive u CC
 * jelly-home prepoznaje izvjesnog dodobasa at geof haer
<dodobas> jelly-home: yes...
<jelly-home> necu pitat zasto nemaju multipath za SAN
<jelly-home> al cu pitat sebe zasto mi ne radi nagios
<dodobas> so... BTC... 45$ :)
<dodobas> hoce netko kupit :)
<jelly-home> moze, po $2
<dodobas> jelly-home: k, to ti je 0.444 BTC-a
<dodobas> *0.044 :)
<BotaniCar|2> BitCoinz ? Da mi vas je vidjet' na Dolcu s tim :) 
<MmikeDOMA> dodobas, jesi sretan? :) zaradio konacno, a? :)
<MmikeDOMA> BotaniCar|2, opce me nebi cudilo :)
<BotaniCar|2> SFW: https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/67298_548557708508532_1954955634_n.jpg (pronadji uljeza)
<dodobas> MmikeDOMA: naravno da ne... vec sam ti rekao zanima me st oce biti 2020... sada mi je tako svejedno :)
<obruT> BotaniCar|2: ovaj zvucnik ? :)
<BotaniCar|2> obruT: ja jos nisam siguran, zato trazim asistenciju :)
<BotaniCar|2> Kaj je Chavez riknul ? 
<obruT> BotaniCar|2: to se prica vec mjesecima :)
<BotaniCar|2> Pa da, ajebate. Ono kaj su vjezbali na Castru su CIAfci uspjeli s njim :) http://hr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hugo_Ch%C3%A1vez
<BotaniCar|2> obruT: mjesecima, ali evo danas osvanulo na 'leaksima/wikipediji 
<BotaniCar|2> kak su oba izvora .. diskutabilna dok ih admini ne modeririaju,pitam 
<Mmike> kak sam los sinoc bio
<Mmike> isao sestricni slozit laptop, ubuntu
<Mmike> i zaboravio stick s ubuntuom doma
<Mmike> i skinem ja kod nje ubuntu
<Mmike> na windowse
<Mmike> stavim na jedan njen stick, ne radi, drugi, ne radi
<Mmike> i tak, jedno sat i pol mi je trebalo da skuzim da windoze nisu do kraja downloadirale iso image
<vileni> md5sum nista, a :)
<Mmike> da, naravno
<Mmike> nakon sat i pol
<Mmike> iako sam onda skuzio da je .iso velik oko 400MB
<Mmike> okrenuli jadni ljudi kucu da nadju jos stickova
<Mmike> jer, kao, stick ne valja
<Mmike> ma uzas
<BotaniCar|2> je je , klijent je kriv, ne posluzioc :) Kako si biased, to je za plakat' :)
<vileni> nije dosta sto ih na ubuntu tjeras, jos i to :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, sumljam na antivirus :)
<BotaniCar|2> Zakaj ? AV ti ili ne bi dozvolio ni da pocnes, ili bi ti nakon cijelog downloada rekao da je spremio iso u karantinu, ne bi nikak odrezao stvar na 2/3
<jelly-home> u zadnjoj trecini je bio virus... prve dvije su ok
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, crni su putevi windowsa!
<Mmike> ne kuzim ovaj mongo nikako
<BotaniCar|2> Crni i neoprani, slazem se :) 
<Mmike> nemam activity po bazi nikakav, prazna skoro
<Mmike> i restartao primary nakon sto sam ga stepdownao
<Mmike> i sad svi serveri imaju 'syncing to' stanje
<Mmike> a nema rada
<Mmike> nikakvog!
<BotaniCar|2> Mogu nekak smanjiti bind-ov log level ? Imam u /var/log/messages toliko sranja svaki put kad ga restartam,da mi se smuci :) 
<dodobas> Mmike: jesi platio 10gen-u... nisi... onda sta se bunis :P
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, reci da ide u /dev/null sve
<Mmike> dodobas, ne, al' im aktivno ukazujem na greske :)
<Mmike> "When I asked Greg KH, he clearly told me that Canonical’s business model is to not to contribute."
<Mmike> http://www.linuxadvocates.com/2013/03/is-canonical-heading-in-apples-direction.html
<Mmike> iako se cini da je lik google-lover, zanimljivo
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: trpanje u /dev/null bu neutraliziralo logging, ja bi samo malo smanjio kolicinu dreka koju sprema :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, imas grep-the-null :)
<BotaniCar|2> :D 
<BotaniCar|2> koji si ti uberkenjac, to je neistina :) 
<BotaniCar|2> :*
<igustin> BotaniCar|2: zar ti bind log ne ide kroz syslogd?
<ivoks> dakle, pogrijesio sam jucer
<ivoks> nisam dobio hejtmailove
<ivoks> vec zahvale
<Mmike> tako je
<Mmike> jer nisi picka
<Mmike> nego si se javio i rekao 'sorri, jebiga'
<BotaniCar|2> igustin: bind mi defaultno (Centos 6.x) logira u /var/log/messages .. nema veze , citam sad o konfiguriranju logginga , bolje da sam procitam nego da mi Mmike da jos kakvu pomoc :)
<igustin> ivoks: RBA?
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> natjecaj za posao
<igustin> ah :-/
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, ja serem, nadam se da je to jasno :) ako ti kazem : rm -rf /var/log/messages, NE SLUSAJ ME!
<BotaniCar|2> zakaj ? Meni je "rm" alias na "mail msplivalo@jagor subject:pederu" :) 
<jaizza> dobro jutro
<jaizza> long time..
<BotaniCar|2> Opla ! I sense breasts ! 
<jaizza> BotaniCar|2
<BotaniCar|2> NisamJa
<jaizza> BotaniCar pajp 2
<jaizza> 2 čega?
<BotaniCar|2> Eh, da mi je sirovine za pajpat, i'd pajp tuu
<ja> netko mi je pobral nick
<ja> :-(
<ja> nego, kaj ima?
<BotaniCar|2> Jaca: Nekak mi to "netko mi je pobral nick" smrdi. Aj' ti dokazi prvo da si ti ja, onda cemo dalje ! 
<ja> kak da dokažem?
<ja> ja sam ja od tamo negdje 1994. :-D
<BotaniCar|2> Hmm .. iz kojeg je ovo filma: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=ZoEwR9_Sy_M&list=AL94UKMTqg-9De2rwTBAB34lyRFTRUeu9_ ? 
<datase`> BotaniCar|2: Title: Righteous Brothers - UNCHAINED MELODY - GHOST, Views: 10860832, Rating: 99.46658%
<BotaniCar|2> Ghost ? 
<ja> pak ti piše na početku :-D
<BotaniCar|2> Nisam gledal film, ako i je, zato pitam :) 
<ja> kaj, ne gledaš ljubavne komedije?
<BotaniCar|2> Jok :( Zena ne voli komedije :) 
<ja> nego, kaj si ti sam tu?
<BotaniCar|2> Nisam , ovi ostali se boje zena
<ja> ja sam mislila da bu  bar mmike tu :-)
<BotaniCar|2> err, hocu reci, jako su zaposleni
<ja> a i vileni je tu
<ja> zaposleni zaposleni
<jelly> negosta
<ja> ajme kolko su vlakova načićkali na zapadnom
<vileni> ja ja ja
<ja> vileni vileni vileni 
<ja> jelly 'dan
<jelly> dan, ja
<ja> kaj se meni spava danas
<BotaniCar|2> jaca: si skuzila da se tebi u stvari svaki dan spava , kad lijezes ti, i kaj radis po krevetu cijele noci ? :D
<ja> e pa sad..
<ja> nemrem reć jer se ne tiče samo mene :-P
<BotaniCar|2> Ahh, slobodno cu to interpretirati kao "vrtim se po krevetu i ne spavam" :)
<ja> .-X
<datase`> ja: currency convert [<number>] <currency1> [to] <currency2>
<ja> :D
<ja> datase bot?
<BotaniCar|2> .baa
 * datase` puts on the oversized boots and velcro gloves and tries to mount drj_cro like a Newfoundlander with his first sheep.
<ja> datase` glup si
<ja> slabo slabo, čovjek bi očekivao bar kick, ako ne i ban-kick
<ja> :-D
<BotaniCar|2> Mislim da jos ne govori 'rvacki 
<jelly> .x 1000 NOK to HRX
<jelly> .x 1000 NOK to HRK
<datase`> jelly: 1000.00 nok = 1020.00 hrk
<jelly> aha, valjda je .-X isto sto i .x 
<ja> .-X 10000 NOK to HRK
<datase`> ja: 10000.00 nok = 10203.00 hrk
<ja> :D
<ja> izgleda da nije
<ja> ah ček
<ja> jedna nula više
<jelly> .x 100 EUR to HRK
<ja> a što će DBA u banci nego dodavat si nule
<datase`> jelly: 100.00 eur = 759.34 hrk
<jelly> uf, puno je to
<BotaniCar|2> Cuj kak se malicka hvali da ima bolji posel od svih tu ;)
<jelly> suptilno...
<BotaniCar|2> ^^
<ja> suptilno je moje sredje ime
<ja> zapravo lažem
<ja> mislim, nije mi "lažem" srednje ime
<BotaniCar|2> De se odluci 
<ja> a kaj misliš kak sam završila s dva imena?
<Mmike> zasto 
<Mmike> zasto rsync .ibd fajlove kopira 20MB/sec, a MyISAM 80MB/sec
<Mmike> zasto?
<ja> Mmike: da nema malih sitnih misterija koje nam okupiraju vrijeme, bilo bi nam dosadno u životu, zato
<Mmike> ti si se trebala zvati mirjana konfucije zagar/bencek
<BotaniCar|2> Vish,jos joj nije kasno :D
<ja> eto, treće srednje ime na izbor
<ja> Mmike: i nisi prvi koji se tome dosjetio
<SilverSpace> dan
<ja> SilverSpace 
<SilverSpace> bamti sve sprcko sam si sve chipove idem popravljati nepokvareno 
<BotaniCar|2> To je posel ! nadam se da imas i lemilicu-dvije pri ruci ! 
<SilverSpace> i sad kad zracunam koliko sam para sve potrosio na djelove i programator 
<SilverSpace> lemilicu paste 
<BotaniCar|2> ogao si kupiti mekintosa :) 
<SilverSpace> mogao sam od lika na ebay kupiti gotov modan proizvod
<SilverSpace> koja sam ja budaletina
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: ma kaj da ti velim 
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar|2> Jebaj ga, hobiji kostaju, to je tak
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: to mi je skola za ubuduce :)
<BotaniCar|2> Nekak ne vjerujem da si polozio, bush ti opal taj ispit jso koji put :) 
<SilverSpace> al kaj ces bilo mi je zabavno i malo sam si istrenirao zivceke
<BotaniCar|2> To je kao kad ja svakih 6 mjeseci kazem "ovo su zadnje slusalice koje sam kupio" :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> bas
<SilverSpace> bas cu vidjeti dali ce mi na 40$ naplatiti carinu i pdv
<ivoks> hoce
<ivoks> Mmike: sparse?
<jelly> fragmentacija
<Mmike> mislim da se bas ti fileovi na masteru jako pisu
<Mmike> nezznam, u biti
<SilverSpace> tko je ja ?
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> svi smo mi ja
<jelly> ček
<jelly> svak od nas je ja
<Mmike> bogme, i ja sam ja
<Mmike> ti nisam sigurno
<Mmike> a nit ona :)
<Mmike> iako, s ovim grudima, hoho, hoho :)
<jelly> ko,ja?
<jelly> TMI
<ja> samo je jedna ja
<weshmashian> mornin'
<weshmashian> boobies?
<ja> weshmashian
<weshmashian> ja
<weshmashian> Newman!
<jelly> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-UZ_2m6LAcI
<datase`> jelly: Title: Sarlo Akrobata - Niko kao Ja , 1080p HD, Views: 10426, Rating: 97.68116%
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bzD8Phbqekg
<datase`> Mmike: Title: Indira Radic - Marija / MiX Srpski-Francuski 2011-2100, Views: 290889, Rating: 31.450828%
<Mmike> kaj? :)
<hbogner> wow, vidi danas ni jedan diskonekt
<jelly> svejedno prijavi, neka provjere jel nesto bilo jucer
<jelly> hbogner: 062101010
<hbogner> jelly, thx taman trazio broj
<Mmike> AAAA, kako to, 062 brojevi, sramota, teh podrska i onda moram skupo placati, aaaa (nezadovoljni neinformirani korisnik)
<Mmike> tak i RBA ima 062 :)
<weshmashian> to da ih sto manje zoves :)
<Mmike> cini se k'o da je netko namjerno stavio taj 062 da bude slican k'o 060
<Mmike> ma, 062 nije nist skuplji
<Mmike> samo imas priliku izabrat broj
<jelly> jel?
<Mmike> pa mosh imat 062123456
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> 060 su skupi
<Mmike> 062 nisu
<jelly> to nisam znao :-)
<ivoks> svakim danom sve mi je jasnije zasto je rimsko carstvo propalo
<ivoks> tj., zasto je covjek preko noci zaboravio graditi ceste, amfiteatre, proucavati nebo itd
<ivoks> http://tehnoklik.net.hr/vijesti/google-maps-live-traffic-prikaz-prometa-u-zagrebu-prvi-u-regiji
<ivoks> ^ ovo sam primijetio jucer
<Mmike> jos da navigacija proradi kako spada
<Mmike> ivoks, zasto? (ti je jasnije)
<Mmike> tj, ne zasto ti je jasnije, nego zasto je propalo
<weshmashian> zbog google mapsa?
<ivoks> Mmike: isto zbog cega ce i ova civilizacija propasti
<ivoks> tesko mi je to opisati
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> sad sve znam :)
<ivoks> jednostavno razumijem :D
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> znas kako vele - ako ne znas objasniti nekome, onda u biti ne razumijes :)
<ivoks> jasno mi je to
<ivoks> al lakse je uzivo nego tipkati
<ivoks> cek, sutra je skupstina? :)
<hbogner> evo objasnnila mi sluzba za korisnike da mi veza puca jer ju zagusujem, tj koristim max upload 
<ivoks> promijeni isp
<hbogner> i kazu da stavim ruter u bridge mod i svoj ruter iza
<Mmike> ivoks, pa, tako bi trebalo biti :)
<Mmike> (skupstina)
<hbogner> to ce bit priivremeno rjesenje
<ivoks> Mmike: nismo javno objavili
<hbogner> jos smo na ugovoru
<SilverSpace> hbogner: tcom?
<hbogner> SilverSpace, skoro pa isto: iskon
<Mmike> ivoks, objavi sad
<Mmike> dodobas, jel' jesmo jos uvijek sutra?
<ivoks> Ten things you must do in Dalmatia:
<ivoks> 1. Tour the Kornati archipelago by boat.
<ivoks> by kayak! :D
<SilverSpace> hbogner: da stare bakrene zice
<Mmike> and get bored by immense amount of stone land
<Mmike> no wildlife
<Mmike> no trees
<Mmike> no vegetation
<Mmike> no nothing
<ivoks> jesi ti stao nogom na taj otok? :)
<hbogner> SilverSpace, nije u tome problem, pucalo bi onda stalno
<hbogner> puca kad opteretim vezu sa uploadom
<hbogner> kaze da su ruteri tako namjesteni
<hbogner> da ako hocu to zaobic moram stavit svoj ruter iza njihovoh i njihov u bridge mod
<Mmike> ivoks, jesam, na vise njih
<Mmike> ivoks, prisilili su me :)
<Mmike> ivoks, iako sam vise vremena proveo dureci se na brodu :) umjesto da odemo na super plaze na pasmanu bas smo morali ic gledat kornate
<Mmike> hbogner, ne vidim smisao u tome
<hbogner> Mmike, nevidim ni ja, a ni ostali
<ivoks> kak ne vidite?
<ivoks> logiku mices s njihovog na svoj ruter
<ivoks> oni su ti dali kantu koja se raspada
<vileni> hbogner: koji provider?
<hbogner> vileni, iskon
<hbogner> btw trebam ti dofurat onaj wattmetar
<hbogner> ti si mi usput do doma pa te lako uhcvatim :D
<vileni> hbogner: jako bih cijenio to, stovise, do vrijednosti nekih dobrih cevapa :)
<ivoks> svako malo cujem facebook pop zvuk
<vileni> btw, buraz zove iskon, da se pozali na njihov router
<vileni> i kaze mu lik na sluzbi da je normalno da ruter skroz pozuti od vrucine
<hbogner> vileni, ja planiram stavit onaj mikrotik iza
<hbogner> lol
<vileni> i da pucanje veze nema nista s tim sto se pregrijava
<vileni> i da oni u iskonu testiraju stvari na istom takvom koje se ne mogu opisati obicnom smrtniku koji na srecu ima samo jos 3 mjeseca ugovora
<hbogner> neznam koliko je ovdje jos ugovor, mislim da se isto blizi kraj
<hbogner> xx.10.2013. ustice
<vileni> koji mikrotik bi stavio? :)
<Mmike> kako guglo mjeri ovaj traffic congestion?
<vileni> vjerojatno prati ekipu sa latitudeom, koliko brzo mijenjaju lokaciju ;)
<vileni> stovise, cak ne mora ni to, kroz grad
<vileni> ima ono kad pristanes da koristi wifi za lokaciju
<hbogner> vileni, onaj koji dobijem
<vileni> hbogner: a da, zaboravih na to :)
<vileni> ja imam onaj 2011 na poslu, predobar mi je
<vileni> fora je ovaj traffic, jos da mi google now vikne na vrijeme ako idem prema nekom zastoju :)
<Mmike> i da radi navigacija
<vileni> ma sto ce mi navigacija, znam do doma :)
<vileni> a i imam don't panic koji ne koristim jer mi je maps brzi
 * Mmike voli pv
<jelly> metronet koristi mikrotike za carnetove stalne veze, simpaticno
<ja> i tako to
<Mmike> kaj su makrotikovi bolji?
 * Mmike hides
<jelly> bolji od cega?
<hbogner> od enkoma moraju bit bolji :d
<jelly> stanga nije visoko postavljena
<jelly> ^^ los prijevod
<hbogner> neki su kunu u cisco neki u mikrotik, sreo sam obe zelot ekipe
<jelly> s ciscom moras pazit jel cisco cisco, ili rebrandano nesto sto su kupili
<vileni> linksys najcesce, ili ona atlanta :)
<vileni> ali sad su prodali linksys
<vileni> kad sam imao carnet bnet, nikako mikrotik nije htio proraditi za tunel
<jelly> eee carnet, uvijek zaboravim da mogu i to gledat ne bi li doslo jeftinije
<vileni> meni se ne isplati za 30kn razlike, previse gnjavaze
<hbogner> je carnet bnet je malo zeznutiji
<hbogner> nikako nisam uspjevao na tp-linku nastimat spajanje rodjaku
<jelly> bnet u pravilima piše da će ograničavati brzinu od 18:00-24:00 " prema korisnicima koji ugrožavaju integritet mreže " ali ne piše što to točno znači
 * jelly ima namjeru točiti stream prema firmi od 3-5Mbps cijelo vrijeme
<jelly> i imaju kriplan upload za internet-only uslugu... ali se svejedno cine najbolji koji su trenutno dostupni
<Mmike> hm?
<Mmike> ja bas htio uzeti bnet
<Mmike> imam 3 mjeseca za 1kn
<Mmike> plus, ostsaje mi amis
<dodobas> eto Mmike...
<dodobas> zasto ja imam tablicu od 1.2Gb, ako sum(po_koloni) = 245mb :)
<Mmike> you've hit a bug
<Mmike> It seems like a bee to me.
<Mmike> Eric, to be more precise.
<weshmashian> jej, istekla mi ugovorna obveza na t-mobiletu
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MlrsqGal64w
<datase`> Mmike: Title: Monty Python - Eric the Half-a-Bee (1972), Views: 97896, Rating: 97.84946%
<hbogner> jelly, ovisi o paketu
<hbogner> http://www.bnet.hr/content/download/2969/26672/file/Kodeks_ponasanja-ozujak-2013.pdf
<hbogner> 490kb
<dodobas> Mmike: ja sam glup... :D
<hbogner> clanak 10
<hbogner> tamo ti pisu svi detalji
<Mmike> dodobas, cek, ono  nije bila sala? :)
<dodobas> nope :)
<dodobas> umjesto id ja koristio 'id' 
<dodobas> a pg_column_size je frikovit po pitanju argumenata
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> al' sto
<Mmike> aha!
<Mmike> da :)
<dodobas> i normalno da je faking search spor, kad se u tablici nalazi 715mb tesktualnih metadata, koje se apsolutno nigdje ne koriste :)
<jelly> hbogner: ne pisu nikakvi detalji za ono sto sam citirao... pise koliko ce smanjiti, koliko ce ti ostaviti, ali se ne specificiraju parametri u kojem slucaju se to desi
<hbogner> pa pise po kolko prometa salju upozorenje a na kolko limitiraju
<hbogner> tablica
 * jelly ćorav
<jelly> aha
<jelly> onda moram izračunati koliko je 3-5Mbps * 24 * 7 * 31
<jelly> 3TB
<hbogner> joj kad si vec kod coravosti
<jelly> toliko o bnetu, onda
<hbogner> isao jucer drugom okulistu na drugi pregled i prvi privatnik mi dao prejaku dioptriju, dakle super za daleko, ne bas super za blizu
<hbogner> sad dobio prilagodjeno za blizu
<hbogner> jer vise radim na 30-50cm nego na daleko
<hbogner> lol
<hbogner> 3 tb
<hbogner> pa jesi bas siguran
<hbogner> da nije 300gb?
<weshmashian> to zvuci premalo
<hbogner> i izbaci 7 iz racunanja
<jelly> pardon.  5 Mbps * 86400 * 31 / 8 = 1674000 MB = 1.6TB
<hbogner>  /10 mozda?
<jelly> ne
<hbogner> sigurno?
<jelly> kaj stvarno mislis da ce ISP brojati neto TCP datu, umjesto svih bitova
<vileni> 256gb navodno prije throttleanja
<hbogner> 500kb * 60 *60 *24 *31
<vileni> meni se u zadnje vrijeme nekad cudno ponasa
<vileni> a torrenti nekad uopce ne idu :)
<jelly> vileni: ovisi o odabranom paketu
<vileni> a nisam ni blizu limita
<vileni> jelly: to za ovaj moj od 16 max
<vileni> smanjuju na 2M/256k od 18-24 ako prekoracis :)
<jelly> torrente i ne vrtim cesto.  A max download mi nije toliko bitan (sve iznad 5Mbps je ok) koliko max upload da bude bar 1Mbps
<jelly> inace je tlaka vozit vnc i javasluke za posal
<hbogner> ali koji ti paket mislis uzet da imas 5mbps upload?
<vileni> to si uzmi 2d paket onda :)
<vileni> 140kb/s uploada sam imao na tome
<vileni> i stabilno sve bilo
<jelly> hbogner: niko ziv mi nece dat 5Mbps upload.  Trebam 5/1 
<hbogner> ja imam ~150kb/s
<vileni> hbogner: na 2d?
<hbogner> 3d
<jelly> hbogner: ni vlastita firma mi ne da 5Mbps upload :-)
<vileni> ja sam limitirao bio zbog qos-a :)
<hbogner> jelly, pa kak to onda ocekujes od bneta?
<hbogner> vileni, i ja sam limitirao
<jelly> hbogner: ne ocekujem.  Ocekujem 5/1 Mbps 24/7
<jelly> a to izgleda necu dobit
<vileni> ja imam cca 300mbit uploada ovdje, bilo i gigabit prije :)
<jelly> al recimo da gasim STB umjesto da stoji cijelo vrijeme upaljen... onda je recimo 4-6 sati stream gore
<jelly> to je 420GB na mjesec
<hbogner> ja sma na t-comu imao cca max 300-400 giga downloada mjesecno
<vileni> ja nisam presao 300gb jos
<ivoks> ja bi bilo sto
<ivoks> al kod mene nitko ne nudi nista
<jelly> ivoks: kad nemas liniju vidljivosti
 * weshmashian odavno prestao pratit kolko prometa natuce
<ivoks> cura dosla na hitnu 'ja zelim tabletu za dan poslije'
<ivoks> pa to nije za hitnu
<hbogner> weshmashian, to sam prije gledao ponekad
<hbogner> vise ne
<hbogner> jelly, kak nema pa valjda vidi sljeme :D
<Mmike> poluuuuuuuuuuuuudecuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<Mmike> polllllllluuuuuuuuuudecu
<SilverSpace> kod mene vjerojatno ovoga ljeta i optika
<Mmike>          RX bytes:324415212 (324.4 MB)  TX bytes:51113768 (51.1 MB)
<Mmike> od jutros, kroz vpn
<jelly> hbogner: a koji ISP ima wifi ili wimax na sljemenu??
<hbogner> ja u zgradi imam optiku
<hbogner> jelly, nije isp :d
<hbogner> wifi ekipa
<SilverSpace> hbogner: od koga je optika
<jelly> hbogner: jedino da dobacis do gore i nazad na neki downlink
<hbogner> ima link zagreb - brda iza petrinje
<hbogner> SilverSpace, t-com
<jelly> hbogner: bilo bi zgodno vidit kak to radi u vremenskim uvjetima
<SilverSpace> ah ti pak nece uvesti optiku jos deset godina
<hbogner> jelly, pa nek si slozi faks->sljeme->doma :D
<hbogner> na faksu bar ima link :d
<hbogner> SilverSpace, imam ju, i mogu je dobit odmah, smao minimum 20/20 mega
<jelly> ivoks: njoj je hitno...
<hbogner> tako nesto, samo to skupo
<jelly> hbogner: onda bi morao dilat susjedima da isplatis
<hbogner> da, al sumnjam da bakice bas trebaju, i sluzbeno nebi smio 
<SilverSpace> hbogner: kod mene ce biti 24/24 i 300kn tv tel i internet
<SilverSpace> http://www.btnet.hr/data/uploads/play/n_3play2_optic.gif
<weshmashian> super im je homepage, i dalje imaju bozicni ugodjaj
<ivoks> jelly: sve me strah tog btneta
<ivoks> kaj jelly 
<SilverSpace> 10/10 220kn
<ivoks> nisam htio jelly a spomenuti
<SilverSpace> weshmashian: :) 
<jelly> btnet nemam optiku, a forumi vele da im kvaliteta jako varira na kablu
<jelly> al da imaju optiku kod mene, uzeo bi
<SilverSpace> jelly: kod mene je ok sad na kablu 
<ivoks> kod mene nema nikog :(
<jelly> ivoks: ni btneta? :-)
<jelly> ni klun ni nogice
<ivoks> a nema
<ivoks> iako pise 'dubrava'
<jelly> hm
<jelly> mozda tak ni kod mene nema iako pise tresnjevka
<ivoks> a ovaj iskon
<ivoks> upisem broj (od iskona), kod provjere dostupnosti
<ivoks> i vele:
<ivoks> Potrebno unijeti ispravan broj!
<ivoks> Za provjeru dostupnosti potrebno je unijeti glavni T-Com broj. Za dodatne informacije nazovite 0800 1000.
<jelly> ivoks: haha, koji broj?
<ivoks> kod mene je samo bijela zonu dostupna
<jelly> onda ti je isti kufer, modulo sitna razlika u cijeni 
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/hp-ov-all-in-one-ubuntuom/122317.aspx
<ivoks> nije isto
<jelly> kak nagovorit nginx da slusa na jedno 100 portova
<jelly> ne priznaje 100 listen direktiva unutar jednog server { }, a kad testiram sa ab sa iste ip adrese linux potrosi sve portove jako brzo i ne da reuseat
<ivoks> Policajci kazneno prijavili ministra Ranka Ostojića Bajiću i USKOK-u!
<Mmike> jelly, blj?
<Mmike> jelly, pa s kol'ko ga napadas?
<Mmike> hehe
<Mmike> zagreb je pozutio :
<jelly> Mmike: 150k paralelno
<SilverSpace> Kristan došao pijan na trening, suspendiran iduću utakmicu!
<SilverSpace> :)
<ja> zjev
<SilverSpace> mrnjauuuu
<ja> micica
<jelly> Mmike: testira se neka firewall djidja, cilj je vidit dal moze drzati 150k connection trackinga
<Mmike> jelly, taj conn tracking ubije sve
<Mmike> tj, podosta uspori
<Mmike> a bas gledam
<jelly> ama, imam appliance koji to radi
<Mmike> ne vidim neki nginx tu koji ima preko 100 listen direktriva
<Mmike> aha
<jelly> jel ima neki sa dvije?
<Mmike> root@ded634:/usr/local/nginx/conf.d# grep listen * | wc -l
<Mmike> 22
<Mmike> na prvu 
<jelly> s jedne strane appliancea je packet generator, s druge strane je nginx sa jednim ili hrpom listenera
<Mmike> CASE WHEN (up.penis_l is NULL OR up.penis_l < 1) THEN 0 WHEN (up.penis_l < 14) THEN 1 WHEN (up.penis_l > 14 AND up.penis_l < 22 AND up.penis_l) THEN 2 WHEN up.penis_l > 22 THEN 3 END as penis, \
<Mmike> dio SELECTa za sphinx
<BotaniCar> voah , sastanci od 3+ sati nisu za mene 
<weshmashian> Mmike: a dje ga nadje... :)
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: nisu ni za koga :)
<Mmike> weshmashian, mydirtyhobby.com sphinx.conf
<Mmike> ako te bas zanima :P)
<Mmike> jelly, kak ti radi KDE switch?
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> kde-off-composting stuff
<BotaniCar> ima neki mehanizam kojim bi me serveri mogli upozoriti N dana prije nego kaj neki certifikat istekne ? Pricam o selfsigned certifikatima, za ove druge me issuer obavjestava
<weshmashian> Mmike: ma ne to, 634 :)
<jelly> ah, zaboravih ; nakon listen 10000
<Mmike> weshmashian, lol :) the Crap :)
<weshmashian> Mmike: i krivo oslovljavas nginx :P :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ima, zove se cron :)
 * Mmike ima osjecaj da ce jednog dana srest botanicara na cesti a ovaj ce ga napucat sakom u glavu
<Mmike> :)
<BotaniCar> Necu , brate, ali bi se moglo desiti da te silom naguram u neki fast food i natjeram da svu zajebanciju kompenziras u .. pomfriju :)
<hbogner> BotaniCar, zar zelis umrijeti od predoziranja pomfrijem?
<jelly> Mmike: eh, nagazih ga sa 100 ab-ova, svaki 1000 paralelnih konekcija na svoj port, i oslo sve u OOM
<BotaniCar> hbogner: bolje od toga nego od nejebice ! 
<BotaniCar> "oslo sve u OOM" , ovo mi ide u favorite :)
<hbogner> BotaniCar, he he he
<jelly> slicno kao 3PM
<BotaniCar> Jesam se danas naslusao nebuloza :) Imamo jedan softver/servis kojem je frontend flash, sad razvojnici vele da se to nikako nemre supstituirati HTML5-om :) Prvo mi je youtube pao na pamet kao primjer da se ipak moze :) 
<BotaniCar> jelly: ovo tvoje je bolje 
<jelly> jel ima neki http benchmark koji trosi manje resursa (tam di se pokrece) od ab?
<BotaniCar> AFAIK , ne 
<Mmike> jelly, mislim da ne, ab je poprilicno glup/los/brz
<Mmike> imas httperf
<Mmike> i imas siege
<Mmike> siege je dosta sporiji
<Mmike> probaj httperf
<BotaniCar> siege je do jaja, ali brijem da nije nikaj manje stresan za kantu s koje se vrti
<dodobas> jmeter... ftw
<BotaniCar> dodobas: valjda, jmater :) 
<Mmike> pas mater
<Mmike> ovi imaju PHP skitpu
<Mmike> koja generira sphinx kofniguraciju
<Mmike> BotaniCar, glup je podosta siege (ne glup k'o ab, doduse)
<Mmike> meni httperf najbolji
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: hebo te patak rakija ce se pokvariti :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ja sam mislio da si ju zaista otvorio kad si onomad bio bolestan, pa ni ne spominjem 
<BotaniCar> Ovo mijenja stvari! 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: upravo je pronasao u ormaru :)
<SilverSpace> i zaboravih na nju
<BotaniCar> Olrajt ! kak si s vremenom oko petka ?
<SilverSpace> nis ovaj tjedan 
<BotaniCar> Fino, skines se, a ne bi se sexal .. fala puno :) 
<SilverSpace> ne mogu iz stana upala ahilove tetive strogo mirovanje
<BotaniCar> Odem doma, sad sam si sav jadan :)
<SilverSpace> hebga kad ti moram reci da si gori od Mmike :)
<Mmike> TA-DAAAAAAAAAA!
<Mmike> :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> ESTAB           106958 # to je vec bolje
<SilverSpace> evoga tek kaj su peticu izdali sad vec i 5S samo sto nije
<Mmike> http://mydirtyhobby.com/?ac=search [NSFW] <- eto za sto je bio onaj query od maloprije
<jelly> heh, svaki ab sa 10k konekcija trosi isto memorije kao nginx koji opsluzuje 15 ab-ova
<jelly> hm, moje omiljene spemere blokirala i blacklista
<jelly> NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from static.104.37.9.176.clients.your-server.de[176.9.37.104]: 554 5.7.1 Service unavailable; Client host [176.9.37.104] blocked using b.barracudacentral.org; http://www.barracudanetworks.com/reputation/?pr=1&ip=176.9.37.104; from=<noreplay@izvorznanja.net>
<jelly> sad ih vise ne hvata custom rule
<jelly> nadam se da ce nauciti da ne uzimaju popise adresa iz sumnjivih izvora
<civija> jos kad bi se mogli blokirati telefonski spameri ...
<jelly> tih nemam
<civija> mene nedavno zove neka zena da ocu li kupit kosmodisk
<civija> da mi ga daju besplatno
<civija> i samo moram platit postarinu do zagreba
<civija> koja iznosi oko 200 kn :)
<civija> ili imam drugu opciju
<civija> da ga pridignem u zadru kod njih
<civija> onda je besplatno
<civija> i ja kazem dobro
<civija> pokupit ce ga netko u zadru onda
<civija> i kaze mi: 'mogli ste odmah reci da vas ne zanima' i poklopi mi :)
<jelly> hah
<civija> nisam stigao ni poslat je picku materinu koliko je brzo poklopila
<jelly> 200 kn?  Nek ga stave na prvi bus, doci ce 20-30kn liku za kavu
<jelly> ali reklo bi se da nije u tome poanta, jeli
<civija> ma jasno
<civija> oni kao i zadra zove brojeve u zagrebu
<civija> zovu*
<civija> i nadaju se da nece naletit na nekoga ko ima rodbinu ili nekoga u zadru
<jelly> nazoves je natrag i sve po spisku
<jelly> ili je stavis na cekanje
<civija> e vidis dobra fora
<civija> samo moram naci kako se to radi na mom telefonu
<weshmashian> "dobar dan, jel' imate nekoga u zadru? ne? odlicno, zanima li vas kosmodisk?"
<jelly> "da, mozete li malo sacekati, dijete mi se popelo u ukljucenu pecnicu..."
<jelly> too much?
<weshmashian> too much
<jelly> "da, mozete li malo sacekati, upravo peglam bananu pa da ne zagori..."
<weshmashian> now you're just pushing it :)
<weshmashian> trebas "aha, samo malo" i otic dovrsit veceru, pogledat kaj ima na telki i tak
<weshmashian> otic u setnju...
<jelly> ostavit automat da svakih 30-180 sekundi veli "evo samo tren|izvinite, samo trenutak|ivane, dolazi ovamo!!|plavo"
<weshmashian> :D
<jelly> i speech recognition, ak pita "sta plavo?", odgovor je "sta kozmodisk?" i poklapanje slusalice
<Mmike> jelly "da, mozete li malo sacekati, dijete mi se popelo u ukljucenu pecnicu..."
<Mmike> LOL
<Mmike> :)
<jelly> jeste li vi malocas zvali?  Oce centrala da pogresi jednom ali ne sto puta...!
<jelly> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YvT5Lnn8uo8
<datase`> jelly: Title: Balkanski spijun - Mozda ste dobili pogresan broj.mp4, Views: 93896, Rating: 99.41818%
<hbogner> vileni, ako oces watmetar sutra mos se uclanit u ubuntu-hr pa dodji na skupstinu i onda ti ga predam, inace ces cekati jos nekoliko dana/tjedana
<Mmike> da, vileni, da!
<Mmike> uclani se!
<Mmike> mosh zafrkavat ivoksa k'o punopravni clan! :)
<dodobas> budi clan jedan dan :D
<Mmike> pricam s njemcem, austrijancem i norvezaninom
<jelly-home> a koliko to uclanjenje KOSTA
<Mmike> kako smo sva cetvorica jadni jer drkamo po pornjavi upravo
<Mmike> umjesto da smo doma sa zenama ili makar pijemo s frendovima
<Mmike> jelly-home, za prave igrace - besple
<jelly-home> a za mene 100kn/mjesec?
<weshmashian> barem
 * weshmashian bi mogo doc trollat ko windowsas :)
<weshmashian> facebook mi je napokon upotrebljiv nakon sto sam sakrio hrpu ljubitelja zivotinja i kvazi-aktivista
<Mmike> jelly-home, ak ti nisi pravi igrac, neznam tko je
<hbogner> i poslje cevapi?
<hbogner> ako ne ode ja prije :D
<hbogner> prije sastanka
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> vidjet cemo
<Mmike> po zaslugama
<hbogner> ja rucat moram pa s vama ili bez vas
<hbogner> meni svejedno
<Mmike> ja cu vjerojatno ranije na ramstek
<Mmike> tako da
<Mmike> :)
<hbogner> bitcoin dir preko 8 giga
<hbogner> kad je4 samo toliko narastao
<Mmike> krekas , a? :)
<hbogner> ne
<hbogner> samo valet
<dodobas> hbogner: nedavno je izasao 0.8.0 klijent... koji je radio neki rechecking ... :)
<hbogner> je jucer mi sve ponovno vrtio, zato ga sad pustio ponovno da odradi
<hbogner> trosio cpu 100%
<dodobas> hoce netko kupit BTC-a ... :)
<dodobas> sad dok mu se vrijednost ne sroka.. :)
<jelly-home> zar ne postoji nekoliko burzi gdje se to prodaje
<dodobas> postoji...
<jelly-home> pa, pitaj tamo onda
<dodobas> ali sutra jedinstvena prilika... OTC prodaja... popularne cijene :)
<hbogner> otc?
<dodobas> over the counter
<dodobas> iz ruke u ruku 
<hbogner> ahaa
<hbogner> vileni, jesi tu?
<vileni> evo me
<vileni> hbogner: sad tek vidim "ucjenu" :D
<hbogner> ma nije ucjena nego guzva
<hbogner> nije da se moras uclanit
<vileni> :)
<vileni> ni neznam gdje se to dogadja, niti da li stignem :)
<dodobas> jeste mu rekli da ... tko se uclani postane precednik... dekretom
<vileni> sta, zadnji koji udje je predsjednik? :)
<hbogner> dodobas, nee, sad si mu to otkrio pa namjerno nece doc
<vileni> neznam, preklapa mi se sa predavanjem u microsoft.hr :)
<hbogner> joj, jos sefu nisam reko za iduci tjedan
<hbogner> morao bi sutra
<vileni> za MUM?
<vileni> ja sam rekao jos prije mjesec dana :)
<hbogner> da za mum
<vileni> vec sam mu spomenuo da ce mi i za dorscluc trebati :)
<SilverSpace> ah 
<dodobas> MUM?
<vileni> http://mum.mikrotik.com/2013/HR/info
<jelly-home> jesu ti mikrotiki stvarno tak ok
<vileni> za tu cijenu, mislim da nemaju konkurencije :)
<hbogner> kolega u wireles udruzi ih koristi za velike linkove i za lokalne mreze, a koristi ih i u poslovne svrhe
<hbogner> za mrezu sa par stotina korisnika
<vileni> nama je jedan firewall na faksu, do 300mbit prometa gura :)
<vileni> ali sad ga mozda zamijenimo sa ccr1036
<jelly-home> a koliko broja konekcija i pravila?
<jelly-home> (megabiti su bezveze ;-)
<vileni> jelly-home: rado bih ti rekao da znam, ali nije u mojoj nadleznosti :)
<jelly-home> ah
<vileni> ako ga naslijedim, mogu istestirati :)
<vileni> ali inace, nekih 400 korisnika mislim da ide
<hbogner> The main product of MikroTik is a Linux-based operating system known as MikroTik RouterOS
<vileni> jelly-home: mozes ga instalirati u virtualku ako te zanima kako izgleda os 
<vileni> 24h je trial licenca
<jelly-home> 24h? svasta
<vileni> pa dovoljno za vidjeti jel ima opcije koje trebas :)
<vileni> a onda je oko 200kn level4 licenca
<jelly-home> ali ne i jel rade
<vileni> dobijes ju gratis sa bilokojim uredjajem
<hbogner> ili budes pirat pa krekiras :D
<jelly-home> eh sad
<vileni> hbogner: ja sam vidio samo stare verzije krekane :)
<vileni> 2.9 i 3.2 mislim
<hbogner> znam samo za stare isto
<jelly-home> da sam htio bit pirat vrtio bi doma windows 2012
<vileni> kao router? ;)
<jelly-home> i hipervizor i sve
<Mmike> sto za auto versiooning?
<Mmike> dokumenata?
<Mmike> ima netko preporuku?
<hbogner> odoh
<hbogner> noc
<Vlado9A3CY> noc
#ubuntu-hr 2013-03-07
<dodobas> yelokoo
<dodobas> fora lista
<dodobas> http://www.databasesoup.com/2013/03/20-rules-of-software-consulting.html
<BotaniCar> jutro, momcine
<ivoks> Bad Clients Will Destroy Your Business: half of your success will be built on the ability of recognizing bad clients and avoiding them or terminating their contracts before they suck away all of your time and resources. Always be able to walk away, even if it means giving a refund.
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> ovaj jos moram nauciti
<BotaniCar> Da, ovo je 100% suprotno tvojoj nedavnoj izjavi da se ni jedan posao ne odbija. Iako, ovo kaj si pejstao vrijedi samo za neka trzista, da mi je vidjeti kako autor prezivljava kod nas 
<Mmike> ne odbijas posa
<Mmike> samo ga naplatis :)
<Mmike> sto je klijent jadniji/nepouzdanij, vise ga kosta
<Mmike> pa neka ga
<Mmike> i UVIJEK trazis paru unaprijed
<ivoks> BotaniCar: pa velim, ovaj jos moram nauciti
<ivoks> ja posao nikad ne odbijam
<BotaniCar> Nekak nisam siguran da su , za sad, kod nas uvijeti da se usvoji ta doktrina
<Mmike> ivoks, bas nikad nikad?
<Mmike> siguran sam da si odbio posao vise puta
<ivoks> odbio sam 'hocete li nam odrzavati windows server'
<ivoks> i 'mi bismo da nam netko napravi telefonski sustav'
<Mmike> http://theintelhub.com/2013/03/04/why-are-giant-sinkholes-appearing-all-over-america-is-something-happening-to-the-earths-crust/
<Mmike> lololol :)
<Mmike> Mysqlu, zasto si glup, zasto o zasto
<Mmike> 2 identicna servera, isti master, sve isto. Na jednom se triggeri okidaju, na drugom ne. 
<dodobas> Mmike: ali trudi se... to je ok 
<ivoks> Jutarnji list posjeduje Hodogram sindikalne aktivnosti, nacrt plana rušenja Vlade
<ivoks> ok, tolko o vaznosti smijeha u jutarnjim satima
<ivoks> 5. Ljeto: Odbijanje pregovora
<ivoks> za razliku od proljeca, jeseni i zime
<BotaniCar> o0o0o , kaj , novi 3DMark dela i na ljunixu !!!
<BotaniCar> Mislim, androidu,ali ista je stvar
<ivoks> nije ista stvar
<ivoks> graficki stack na androidu nema nikakve veze s uobicajenim linux distribucijama
<ivoks> na zalost
<ivoks> i onda kada se pojavi netko tko kaze 'ajmo napraviti jedan graficki stack za sve uredjaje', onda je on pizda i zeli fragmentirati, ukrasti, stajaznamstosvene
<ivoks> :)
<BotaniCar> Nisi pizda vec picajzla, no kako imas pravo .. 
<rut> dali winxp podrzavaju gpt ?
<BotaniCar> winxp vise ne podrzavaju ni sami sebe, buzz off
<BotaniCar> http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/hardware/gg463525.aspx
<rut> znaci samo 64bit . tnx
<BotaniCar> Q.    Can Windows XP x64 read, write, and boot from GPT disks? A.    Windows XP x64 Edition can use GPT disks for data only. Q.    Can the 32-bit version of Windows XP read, write, and boot from GPT disks? A.    No. The 32-bit version will see only the Protective MBR. The EE partition will not be mounted or otherwise exposed to application software.
<BotaniCar> Efektivno, trebas 64bita i na novijim edicijama ako to hoces kao boot device 
<BotaniCar> Microsoft capitulates and some angst over Office 2013 is relieved: http://tinyurl.com/br48deq
<BotaniCar> jebote, ovo znaci da mogu premjestiti svoj office na tudje racunalo, ako sam prvi vlasnik :) O, svasta .. no, dobro, korak u pravom smjeru
<vileni> sad kad pocnu na njuskalu prodavati office, malo koristen, drugi vlasnik, ne trosi ulje
<BotaniCar> Pa, bas mi tak to izgleda .. 
<BotaniCar> Servisna knjizica !!
<vileni> to obavezno :)
<jelly-home> ivoks: butthurt na stranu, doci sa novom idejom iz nule umjesto pregovora sa xorg/wayland ekipom _je_ fragmentacija
<jelly-home> no razumljivo s obzirom da ni u wayland ni u brzinu kojom xorgovci razvijaju ista nije lako imati povjerenja ni raditi biznis kejs
<BotaniCar> Zna li netko: na URLu http://www.postgresql.org/docs/9.1/interactive/auth-pg-hba-conf.html mi pise da u novijim verzijama postgresa mogu  upisati i FQDN kao identifikator klijenta koji se moze spojiti. Da li se resolving vrsi kod pokretanja postgresa, ili pri pokusaju spajanja ?
<Mmike> When host names are specified in pg_hba.conf, you should make sure that name resolution is reasonably fast. It can be of advantage to set up a local name resolution cache such as nscd.
<Mmike> rekao bih per request
<hbogner> prvi diskonekt danas
<Mmike> ili straceaj postmastera
<Mmike> ili zaviri u sors :)
<hbogner> od sad zovem sluzbu za korisnike za svaki sljedeci diskonekt
<hbogner> dajem im pravo na jedan dnevno
<Mmike> hbogner, a drugi provider?
<hbogner> Mmike, cim istekne ugovor
<hbogner> i ide sluzbena prituzba, sef ce slati
<Mmike> al
<Mmike> ak ti ne radi
<Mmike> zassto bi cekao da ugovor istekne?
<Mmike> sto pise u ugovoru?
<hbogner> neznam kod sefa je, ja od danas zovem, sef ce slati sluzbeno pa kaj ce bit on ce odlucit
<hbogner> ako neradi kak traba ... mozda
<jelly-home> hbogner: tak treba, broj prijava je dobar mjerljivi pokazatelj
<jelly-home> u krajnjoj liniji onda imas napismeno da si prijavio problem X puta od toga Y puta nije bilo nikakve akcije osim objasnjenja, i X puta se nije nista popravilo
<hbogner> ja cu telefonski se4f pismeno
<ivoks> jelly-home: ako se sjecas, wayland je bio najavljen kao rjesenje
<ivoks> iskreno, ne znam zasto se odustalo, ali sumnjam da je to bilo jer je netko bas htio raditi svoje
<budz0r> danas u 19:00 na gradevini?
<dodobas> koliko ja znam 18:00 kod mene u sobi 64 ?
<jelly-home> ivoks: good luck s tim... ne znam di cete naci inzenjere i know-how za implementaciju, al ak 50% bude actually radilo u navedenom timelineu, svaka cast
<budz0r> u 18:00?
<budz0r> dodobas: nismo tako dogovorili, ako se ne varam
<ivoks> jelly-home: nemam pojma niti se zamaram time
<jelly-home> mislim trebalo je 18+ mjeseci da jedan obicni unity postane uptrobljiv
<dodobas> budz0r: onda se dogovorite :)
<ivoks> u 18 danas
<ivoks> i ja mogu biti samo do 19h :/
<budz0r> a ha
<ivoks> predlazem da budz0r bude novi predsjednik
<budz0r> ivoks: LOL
<budz0r> ivoks: ne bi ja, meni sasvim ok ovako :)
<ivoks> s obzirom da je, kao podpredsjednik, upucen u sve tajne udruge
<ivoks> ukljucujuci i saznanja iz roswella
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> 19 smo dogovorili
<Mmike> ne 18
<Mmike> ja ne stignem prije 18:30 
<budz0r> Mmike: tako je, i ja se sjecam
<Mmike> bas citam mailove
<Mmike> zadnji prijdlog je bio 19
<Mmike> jer hbogner nije mogao u 18
<ivoks> a jebemu misa
<Mmike> pa sam se ja preorganizirao
<ivoks> ok, znaci - 19?
<Mmike> ivoks, koliko vidim, ti si zadnji rekao 'moze' 
<Mmike> yup, 19
<ivoks> ok
<Mmike> gotovi smo u manje od sat vremena
<Mmike>  onda mozemo ic pit :)
<budz0r> :)
<ivoks> sumnjam...
<ivoks> ja moram u teretanu
<Mmike> ivoks kupi si TRX i imaj teretanu doma
<Mmike> 600 kuna dodje
<budz0r> ivoks: ma pazit ces se kad odes u penziju
<ivoks> Mmike: ovo je s profesionalnim trenerom, program, ovo ono
<Mmike> nepotrebno
<Mmike> velim ti, trx
<Mmike> usput, pitaj trenera za trx, bas me zanima sto ce reci
<ivoks> imamo ih nekoliko
<ivoks> tj, oni imaju
<ivoks> konacno
<ivoks> TSA ublazava sigurnosne mjere
<ivoks> http://www.networkworld.com/community/blog/hockey-sticks-pocket-knives-and-billiard-cues-among-carry-items-tsa-will-soon-let-onboard-planes
<ivoks> fini gol je modriz zabio
<ivoks> modric
<Mmike> ivoks, super je kad to imas doma jer onda ne moras do teretane :)
<Mmike> a mosh radit svakodnevno, pol sata, 20 minuta
<ivoks> teretana mi je jako blizu
<Mmike> a i tetice te gledaju :)
<dodobas> dakle onda 19h ?
<budz0r> dodobas: tako je
<jelly> Subject: УПГРАДЕ
<hbogner> pa tako je bilo zadnje na listi, 19, ja sam pitoa jel moze, nije bilo prigovora
<hbogner> ja sam do 18, 18:15 na fizikalnoj terapiji, pa dok se spremim, i dovcem do tamo...
<hbogner_> ma jel to meni puce veza?
<jelly> !
<Mmike> jelly, jel' moze paket donjet file koji je chattran sa +i ?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: mogu kak sprijeciti reverse lookup kos spajanja na postgres ( spajao bi se s dyndns-a,umjesto da slazem VPN)
<jelly> Mmike: ne, ak ti to treba u postinstu chattraj, a u prerm/upgrade i jos kojegdje makni
<jelly> BotaniCar: zar stvarno zelis postgres protokol, koji je uglavnom neenkriptiran, vozit preko vascelog interneta
<BotaniCar> jelly: zelim, spajanje se vrsi na bazu koja sluzi za testiranje i ne sadrzi nista povjerljivo ili nepovratno izgubljeno ako se pobrise. S druge strane nemam infrastrukturne uvjete da slozim korektnije spojke. 
<jelly> brijem da ak si jednom slagao openvpn da je potrosit 10 minuta na to jednostavnije, al...
<BotaniCar> al nisam samo ja u igri .. 
<jelly> ah, _nemas_ uvjete
<BotaniCar> Mislim, imas apsolutno pravo, ali moram nesto sloziti ad-hoc, pa ako bude ok, valjda ce biti i para da se slozi kak treba
<jelly> uglavnom /me ne zna i uvijek se muci sa tim pg_hba.conf 
<BotaniCar> ja se ne mucim, i u najgorim uvijetima imam pristup serveru koji ima stalnu adresu, spojim se na postgres server i dodam si trenutni dsl ip u pg_hba , ali ako ce se spajati ljudi s 10 lokacija, vise ili manje tehnicki pismeni ( DM/BI ekipa ) .. svce s ciljem da probaju nekaj i vide jel vrijedi truda. Ako vrijedi, onda se prica mijenja jer bude i novaca
<Mmike> jelly, eh, fakat :) thnx
<Mmike> BotaniCar, mozes, koristi ip adrese
<jelly> cek... server ima stalnu adresu, i imas admin prava, kak onda nemres skrumpirat vpn drito na njemu
<Mmike> mosh i dozvolit spajanje sa 0.0.0.0/0
<Mmike> BotaniCar, a ssh?
<Mmike> ako vec vpn ne mozes
<Mmike> ili reci postsgresu da moze samo ssl
<BotaniCar> Mmike: to predmnijeva da od svih testera dobijem aktuelne IP adrese , i da me drze up-to-date, ili da pustim sve-i-svakog , ili da to slozim kak treba i slozim VPN. Dobro citam ? 
<BotaniCar> cek cek, ssh, pa tunel ? 
<Mmike> slozi ssh
<Mmike> reci ljudima da ti daju kljuceve
<Mmike> posalji im .reg file za putty koji ce ubaciti tunele
<BotaniCar> Nda, to jednako ne mogu kao ni VPN, windows ekipa 
<Mmike> mozes, kaj nebi mogao
<BotaniCar> OK, opcije su mi jasne, morm razmisliti, hvala 
<Mmike> imas i ssl
<Mmike> postgres podrzava ssl
<BotaniCar> !!! 
<Mmike>  mosh mu rec da odjebaje konekcije koje nisu ssl
<BotaniCar> to bi moglo biti to 
<Mmike> al' mislim da ti je to jos veci izjeb nego ssh
<Mmike> ne zaboravi ugasiti peer authentikaciju u postgresu ako ces slagati ssh tunel
<jelly> opet treba dijeliti CA okolo i importati u windowse
<Mmike> jer se, u biti, svi spajaju s localhosta, a peer znaci 'pusti bez passworda'
<Mmike> jelly, right
<Mmike> BotaniCar, vidi kak mosh putty konfiguraciju slat naokolo
<jelly> ili jos gore, client certifikate ;-)
<BotaniCar> Ili da slozim replikaciju na servere ljudi koji testiraju , pa nek se oni brinu kak ce se spojiti na svoj server ?
<BotaniCar> ( svi imaju kolocirane servere na kojima nekaj vrte , i urede na DSLu )
<Mmike> pa, cuj
<Mmike> mozemo jos komplicirati :)
<Mmike> das im bastion host
<Mmike> na koji se spajaju
<Mmike> a taj host ima virtualni postgres
<Mmike> od pg-ha clustera, ili neceg
<Mmike> pa u biti oni vide samo dio toga
<Mmike> a ne sve
<Mmike> e, sad
<Mmike> mosh vpn slozit izmedju njih
<Mmike> tako da se cini da su u istoj mrezi
<Mmike> iako nisu
<Mmike> na to sve dodas neki fancy drek, kao rsa-pam, ili tako nesto
<Mmike> sve to fino izdokumentiras
<Mmike> i voila :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ssh ti je po meni najjednostavnije i najsigurnije rjesenje
<Mmike> dodaj u pg_hba conf all all 127.0.0.1/32 md5
<Mmike> znaci da se s localhosta moze spojit bilo tko, i da ce ga pitat za password
<Mmike> dodas te sve usere u postgres
<Mmike> i das im grantove koje trebaju imat
<Mmike> mosh cak rolu otvorit jednu koja ima privse koji ti trebaju
<Mmike> i onda rec userima da inheritaju tu rolu, da se ne moras jebavat sa 10 setova grantova
<Mmike> i jos svaki taj user ti mora dat svoj ssh kljuc, koji si sam izgenerira, internet je prepun toga kako ce putty-debilko to lako napraviti
<Mmike> i turni mu .reg file sa konfiguracijom puttya, to ce ti bit najkompliciraniji dio, rekao bih
<BotaniCar> Nevezano, kaj nisu u novijim postgresima user=rola, a naziv 'user' je zadrzan iz povijesnih razloga ? Nemadugo sam izvrsio "grant user1 user2;" , i proslo bez beda.Shvatio je user1 kao rolu i user2 je dobio potrebna prava
<Mmike> tako je
<Mmike> user=rola
<Mmike> odnosno, createuser napravi rolu sa LOGIN privilegijom
<Mmike> a create role ne
<Mmike> al' to je samo wrapper oko create role
<BotaniCar> Svaki put kad u bilo kakvom kontekstu procitam 'wrapper', pomislim na burito :)
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> netko neki a-la ubuntu-one ili dropbox servis
<Mmike> al' da ga sam kontroliram?
<BotaniCar> Mislis, hostao bi sam nesto takvo, ili bi nesto na tudjem hardveru, a da si ti gazda ?
<jelly> Mmike: sparkleshare?
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ovo prvo
<Mmike> jelly, kul, thnx
<weshmashian> mornin'
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/sport/clanak/novu-sezonu-formule-1-ponovo-moze-gledati-cijela-hrvatska/666176.aspx
<jelly> vroom
<BotaniCar> Opa, to znaci i ja ! 
<BotaniCar> Nevezano, ne sexajte se u Australskom zbunju (posebno opasno za zene) : http://www.telegraf.rs/vesti/579970-lav-pojeo-zenu-usred-seksa-u-zbunju-decko-nag-pobegao
<BotaniCar> Neee, opet bu Blazicko komentator :) Ergo, opet mute-anu formulu gledam :)
<jelly> BotaniCar: austrijski _mediji_, pozivajući se na sajt my _zimbabwe_ .com
<BotaniCar> kaj sam ja napisal ? Australija :crveno_lice: .. sorry 
<jelly> krivo žbunje
<BotaniCar> Imam samo jedan alert u nagiosu, bolje da provjerim sve :)
<BotaniCar> Eh, jelly , ti si mozda prava osoba za pitati. Zakaj Debian, za razliku od vecine drugih distribucija, nema postgresql.conf i pg_hba.conf u data-directory-u postgresa ? Nije nimalo bitno, samo sam znatizeljan
<jelly> zato sto vole imati pravu stvar na pravom mjestu
<ivoks> BotaniCar: ostale distribucije onda rade krivo
<jelly> to jest, globalna konfiguracija ide u /etc
<ivoks> conf ide u /etc/
<ivoks> .
<ivoks> EOD.
<BotaniCar> :) Hvala obojci 
<BotaniCar> (i opanci)
<jelly> grc u listu... /me sepavac
<ivoks> zato i biramo debian (i debian offsprings); uvijeg znamo gdje je sto
<ivoks> ponekad te upstream zbog toga mrzi, but hey...
<BotaniCar> jelly: meni je juce 'zaspala' peta .. to mi se jos do sad nije desilo, pre glup osjecaj
<ivoks> a koliko se u debianu ide daleko, dokazuje rasprava treba li biti /var/www ili /srv/www
<jelly> /srv je zapravo ok
<ivoks> pa je
<ivoks> i trebao bi biti /srv
<jelly> u firmi imamo /opt/blah na /opt mountpointu za vecinu aplikacija koje imaju gro podataka
<jelly> koristi se manje-vise kao /srv
<ivoks> rijesili smo problem sa slovenijom
<ivoks> kako?
<ivoks> pristali smo na sve njihove zahtjeve
<ivoks> lako je biti takav politicar
<jelly> yay /o\
<BotaniCar> ./win
<datase`> BotaniCar: /win <an alias, 1 argument>
<jelly> /lose
<jelly> cek sta
<jelly> .win croatian politicos
 * datase` gives croatian politicos a floppy disk, yay, you won croatian politicos!
<BotaniCar> ahahahaha
<ivoks> .win jelly
 * datase` gives jelly a floppy disk, yay, you won jelly!
<BotaniCar> .beer ivoks
 * datase` gives ivoks a cup of Eki
<ivoks> nije random :/
<BotaniCar> brijem da beer je :) 
<jelly> jebomeje
<BotaniCar> .beer BotaniCar
 * datase` throws BotaniCar a tablespoon of Hoegaarden
<jelly> .beer jelly 
<BotaniCar> vu-hu
 * datase` serves jelly a mug of Bass
<ivoks> fuj
<BotaniCar> hmm, jelly trazio pivo, a dobio drum&base :)
<jelly> kaj, hohardn je ok
<ivoks> sapunica
<jelly> bass nemam pojma kaj je
<ivoks> to mi je bilo fino dok nisam posao punoljetan :)
<Mmike> kako da nadjem najnoviji file u diru nekom?
<Mmike> bez ls 
<ivoks> find
<jelly> kak ne podnosim vise od jedne-dvije pive, onda kad je piva uzmem najfinije
<Mmike> ivoks, kak?
<Mmike> nema sort find
<ivoks> find . -newest :)
<Mmike> fuck :)
<Mmike> thnx :)
<ivoks> salim se, jebte :D
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> skuzio sam sad
<Mmike> beljim ti se :P
<jelly> dobro, bolje, Mmike
<Mmike> ne vidim drugi nacin od ls -t | head -1
<ivoks> imas -ctime
<Mmike> a nisam sretan s ls
<BotaniCar> "find -cmin"  ?
<BotaniCar> i, mjesto head, ja bi del tail :) 
<ivoks> il to, da
<ivoks> al to nece dati najnoviji file
<Mmike> ls -alrt | head 1
<Mmike> nece, to ce dati i dir
<Mmike> pa onda moram mrljavit sa find -iname(....
<Mmike> ok, abandoning that approach :)
<ivoks> jel trazis bas najnoviji
<ivoks> ili noviji od nekog timestampa?
<Mmike> najnoviji, zadnje napravljen
<ivoks> find $1 -type f -exec stat --format '%Y :%y %n' {} \; | sort -nr | cut -d: -f2- | head
<jelly> i to je bolje od ls?
<ivoks> tko je to rekao?
<Mmike> pa, ako je mandatory da neces ls, onda je :)
<jelly> zakljucak: ivoks jos uvijek naivno glumi google umjesto Mmiketa
<ivoks> da :)
<BotaniCar> Meni je to skroz kul :) 
<jelly> nikad se opametit :-)
<BotaniCar> Nije mi samo jasno zakaj smo prestali s jutarnjom triviom :) 
<BotaniCar> Brijem da je ivoksu ponestalo problema za rijesiti na poslu :) 
<ivoks> ha cuj
<ivoks> sad cu se manje baviti tehnickim pitanjima, a vise organizacijom... pa...
<ivoks> da mozak ne zakrzlja
<jelly> Mmike: https://www.lmgtfy.com/search?q=find+newet+file+linux
<BotaniCar> Aww, stigla mi 2 komada HP 1810-8G swicheva , bebice male <3
<ivoks> 1810?
<BotaniCar> je
<ivoks> jedino gore od toga je 1400
<jelly> Mmike: za bonus, nadji koji link po redu je ivoksovo rjesenje
<BotaniCar> Meni su skroz u redu za ono kaj ce delat' 
<BotaniCar> ivoks: 1400 su non-managed ? :D
<ivoks> je, dovoljno dobro za osnovno pametno switchanje
<ivoks> da
<BotaniCar> :D
<Mmike> Error 107 (net::ERR_SSL_PROTOCOL_ERROR): SSL protocol error.
<Mmike> jelly, ne radi mi taj link :)
<ivoks> 18xx nemaju serijski port :/
<jelly> Mmike: popravi ga!
<ivoks> 192.168.2.10, ako se dobro sjecam
<BotaniCar> ivoks: nemaju vise toga nego kaj imaju, ali imaju ono kaj mi treba i iskustveno znam koliko su robusni 
<ivoks> prazan pass
<BotaniCar> dolazimo pred datacentar, kolegi se sasipaju na pod iz kutije, i jos zvekne transportnmu kutiju od servera na jednog i nikom nista :)
<jelly> kak nemaju serijski port... zamijenjeno usbom ili?
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> ima svoj ip
<ivoks> velim, to je najslabiji hp managed switch
<ivoks> radje imam jedan 2524 nego 1800
<ivoks> iako je 2524 100mbit
<Mmike> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/10575665/linux-find-command-find-10-latest-files-recursively-regardless-of-time-span
<jelly> radje imam cisco 2960 :-)
<Mmike> this one is interessting :)
<BotaniCar> ivoks: financijski me vodi "politika popluna",pa .. 
<ivoks> BotaniCar: ma sve ok... znam kak ti je
<ivoks> 1810 cak ima podrsku za stp
<ivoks> ajde, konacno :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: a kaj ti u stvari zelis napraviti, ne pratim od pocetka ?:D
<Mmike> htio sam nac zadni file u nekom diru
<Mmike> zadnje kreiran
<Mmike> al' sam odustao
<Mmike> skripta ce bit pametnija, pa nece ovisit o tome
<BotaniCar> ivoks: da, sad si mogu (nisam probao) spojiti swich sam u sebe :) 
<jelly> Mmike: "kreiran" je tesko dobit na unixima, imas changetime i modifiedtime
<jelly> ext4 ima crtime ali ne postoji POSIX API kak to izvuc
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> i nek se netko zaigra, eto mi sranja
<jelly> f="/"; dev=`df -P "$f"|tail -n1|awk '{print $1}'`; i=`stat -c%i "$f"`; sudo debugfs -R"stat <$i>" "$dev" 2>&1|grep ^crtime
<jelly> fun!
<ivoks> gle ga kak gugla :D
<jelly> ne, to je bio /msg dpkg crtime
<BotaniCar> :) :) 
<ivoks> carnetu puko link na pmf-u
<jelly> eh, desi se
<ivoks> cesto to nijma tako
<ivoks> jedna skola svako malo ostane bez neta
<jelly> neka specificna?
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> i onda oni mene zovu da je server riknuo
<ivoks> gase ga i pale
<vileni> i 1700 je gori od 1800, ali barem imaju neku konfiguraciju oba
<vileni> 1900 ima konzolu, ali mislim da nije previse korisna osim za reset passworda
<BotaniCar> NOKIA s Appletom protiv Samsunga ? WTF. http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/samsung/9914882/Nokia-joins-forces-with-Apple-in-bid-to-ban-Samsung-products.html
<ivoks> pa sigurno vlanove mozes slagati
<vileni> ali kao switch je jako dobar
<vileni> osim sto me zivcira captcha :)
<jelly> BotaniCar: mislis, Microsoft
<BotaniCar> jelly: ne moram sve crtat' , da
<jelly> captcha na serijskom portu?!?!
<vileni> jelly: ne, na web sucelju :)
<vileni> serijski nema skoro nista
<jelly> kakvo crno web sucelje
<vileni> a ovaj 2824 je ok
<jelly> kak skriptirate web sucelje?
<ivoks> svi 2x24 su ok
<vileni> jelly: pa 1900-24g ima rudimentarnu konzolu, i prilicno mocno web sucelje
<ivoks> za manji ured, sasvim ok
<vileni> a 2xxx mozes sve kroz konzolu mislim
<jelly> kak se na tom radi redovni backup konfiguracije
<ivoks> nikak
<vileni> jelly: tak da spremis konfiguraciju kad poslozis nesto
<vileni> ;)
<jelly> ah
<ivoks> kazu da ce opet snijeg
<jelly> ah se sam moram sjetit napraviti backup, to je unaprijed osudjeno na fail
<vileni> ja ni ne spremam, imam 2 vlana i snmp, to je to :)
<ivoks> Lav napao ljubavnike dok su se seksali u divljini Zimbabwea i ubio ženu.
<ivoks> svasta danas bude vijest
<vileni> sad razmisljam lacp sloziti, ali me strah kako bi to radilo
<jelly> bondage
<BotaniCar> Kak mislis kak bi radilo ? Dobro .. 
<vileni> pa, moram iskreno probati da vidim, posto mi veci dio prometa ide na glusterfs
<jelly> za failover il za lb
<vileni> lb
<vileni> failover mi manje bitan, ionako su cvorovi potrosna roba koje se ne odrzava bas
<vileni> ali 3 glavna imaju 4x nic
<vileni> gigabitni
<ivoks> hm...
<ivoks> ima netko ideju...
<ivoks> imam apache proxy prema localhost:1000
<ivoks> apache zahtijeva auth i onda pusta proksiranje
<ivoks> kada se auth zavrsi, sve je ok
<ivoks> medjutim, tada korisnik zatrazi java applet sa tog weba
<ivoks> i onda java trazi isti taj auth
<BotaniCar> Nevjerojatno, ja planiram nekaj slicno tek sloziti :) Velis, ne dela kak treba ? 
<ivoks> dela
<ivoks> al me muci sto java trazi auth
<BotaniCar> ali pita 2x ? 
<ivoks> da
<BotaniCar> ukua .. 
<ivoks> cini se kako je bug u appletu
<BotaniCar> Ja sam sad na brzinu sklepao ovo kaj sam planirao sloziti kod sebe i ne pita 2x 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ako za postgres slozim streaming, simultanu, replikaciju; skrsi mi se slave, master za svaku transakciju ceka timeout od slavea. To je stvarno tako ?
<BotaniCar> *slave== standby
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> mastera boli kuki za slave
<Mmike> osim ako mu ne kazes da ga ne boli kuki
<BotaniCar> pa, ako imam hot_standby , nemre ga ne boljeti, ne ?
<BotaniCar> Nda, veli mi i postgresova dokumentacija da ne jebem s sinkronom replikacijom ako nisu low latency uvjeti jer bum inace cekal za svaki dreQ 
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> replikacija je po defaultu asihrona
<Mmike> master pise u binlog svoj
<Mmike> tj, u wal
<Mmike> i slave to cita kad i kako moze
<Mmike> to je default
<SilverSpace> dan
<Mmike> mosh slozit tako da master, kad dobije 'commit' od clienta, priceka da mu slave javi da je commitnuo tu promjenu na sebe
<Mmike> nekad ti to treba
<Mmike> nekad ti to smeta
<Mmike> najcesce ti smeta
<BotaniCar> Mmike: zato sam naglasio da bi sinkronu, ali kaj vise citam, to sam manje siguran da to zelim 
<Mmike> dal' mosh zivjeti s propalim transakcijama?
<Mmike> recimo, desi ti se commit  koji ode na master
<Mmike> slave ga jos nije pokupio, iz bilo kojeg razloga
<Mmike> i master umre
<Mmike> na slaveu nemas tu transakciju
<Mmike> jel' to bed?
<Mmike> ako radis aplikaciju za kupovinu karata, on line kladjenje i ino, onda je to veliki bed :)
<Mmike> ako je to porno web aplikacija koja tracka klikove, onda nije nikakav bed
<Mmike> s time da ako imas sinkroni slave, pazi da rijesis situaciju u kojoj slave umre a master ceka na commit
<BotaniCar> Moram priznati da nisam siguran. Dok ne saznam tocno, pretpostavljam da je bed
<BotaniCar> Jesi ti to mene zadnjom recenicom upozorio na ono sto sam ja prvom recenicom pitao ? 
<BotaniCar> Upozorenje: IMPLODIRAM ! 
<BotaniCar> Enivej, ono kaj bi ekipa radila je iznad spomenuti datamining, pretpostavljam da je parcijalni set podataka (nepropagirane transakcije) bed u tom poslu. 
<Mmike> pa, ne
<Mmike> obicno ti datamineri uzmu snapshot baze
<Mmike> pa onda drljaju
<Mmike> koristi se neki ETL alat (ovo zvuci k'o fakin sajns fiksn) i onda oni dobiju svoj dejta verhauz
<Mmike> i po njemu pile i rezu
<BotaniCar|2> Nda, mozda bolje da sjedim na rukama dok ne dobijem odgovor .. mislim da ce u mom scenariju oni dobiti sinkronu repliku produkcije i Accessom se spajati na nju, nekaj pitati i nakon par upita skuziti da opce ne znaju kaj hoce. 
<Mmike> za OLAP mu ne treba svjeza baza, obicno se slozi dak ta se svakih sat-dva cupa radi snapshot nekud, pa se onda on transformira u ovo kaj ovi hoce
<Mmike> ako ce oni samo ETL raditi
<Mmike> erm, data mining
<Mmike> kaj ce im sinkrona replikacija?
<Mmike> ako ti je to backup/failover server, onda ti je to, mozebitno, jako bitno
<BotaniCar|2> Cuj, ja imam opciju da DM ekipa uzme kao snapshot dump baze koji ionako radim i transportiram kopiju na njihov server, pa nek si toce to gdje hoce. Kad sam to iznio kao inicijalnu ideju poceli su rogoboriti o stvarnim podacima, vremenskim razmacima i kajaznam kaj. Kako sam siguran da ne znaju kaj hoce, vjerojatno su kenjali kenjanja radi. 
<BotaniCar|2> ne, ovo mi ne bi bio failover/backup. 
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, imas neki kurac koji se zove pentaho
<Mmike> i nesto sto se zove kettle
<Mmike> ima whitepaperova zgodnih oko toga
<Mmike> pa vidi kak se radi data mining
<Mmike> obicno se radi tako de svaku noc iz OLTP sustava puni neki data warehouse
<Mmike> s nekim ETL alatom (kettle, recimo - iako to moze biti najobicnija shell skripta)
<Mmike> i onda data analyst ruje po data warehousu
<Mmike> jer, njega ne zanima dal' je u zadnjih 3 minute prodano 50 ili 40 kutija sibica
<Mmike> al' ga zanima koji je promet po ducanu/grupi/regiji/pizdi napravljen jucer
<Mmike> pa mu onda ETL to sve prebroji i poslozi
<Mmike> brutalci mogu uzimati stvari svaki sat, recimo
<Mmike> imas OLTP tako slozen da ti nije neki bed uzeti podatke svaki sat (recimo, s nekog slavea)
<Mmike> i onda se radi transformacija koja puni razne data warehouseove
<Mmike> al' to ti sve ne treba, osim ako ne radis neki kurac za wallmart :)
<BotaniCar|2> Sad gledam modalitet korisnickih pristupa ( kroz servise) toj bazi, i ispada da se user-side , netko spaja jednom u 1h, ako je tome tako, nerealno je ocekivati da ce DM/BI ekipi trebati podaci azurniji od dnevnih .. 
<BotaniCar|2> Pentaho je opasan,da. 
<ivoks> New Gateway:       fe80::1
<ivoks> BotaniCar|2: ako ti sta znaci, rijesio sam problem sa javom i authom
<jelly> http://www.jamesallenonf1.com/2013/03/why-mclaren-partnering-with-honda-makes-sense/
<dodobas> jelly: McLaren Dacia :)
<dodobas> uglavnom... F1 na nacionalnoj SPTV... ako nekog zanima ...
<vileni> super, mpbz sad random stavlja brojeve na tipkovnici za pin
<jelly> zastita od skicanja sa strane
<vileni> da
<vileni> svejedno, ne svidja mi se :)
<jelly> mpbz nisam htio jer ne vjerujem da mogu na siguran nacin staviti bilo sto u mobitel
<vileni> ja bi samo htio vidjeti facu onog tko mi uspijeti ukrasti nesto sa racuna, to razocaranje i nevjericu :)
<BotaniCar|2> ivoks: smijem pitati kako (ja ga u stvari nisam uspio isprovocirati, ali ako mi se pojavi) ? 
<jelly> vileni: velis moze ti samo minus gledat
<BotaniCar|2> .pal vileni
 * datase` points at vileni and laughs uproariously.
<vileni> jelly: ni to, nikad nisam imao minus ;)
<jelly> :0
<BotaniCar|2> c c c , kak'a si ti to 'rvat'na 
 * weshmashian i dalje ima plan ove godine zatvorit minus
<BotaniCar|2> Ja ne, taman sam usao u njega i napravio plan kak se unutar 2 mjeseca izvuci van, kad mi je sjelo da budem vjencani kum .. 
<BotaniCar|2> Ne da bu'm u minusu, nego bu'm u minusu 
<BotaniCar|2> Jebem ja sebe i imanje prijatelja, to se nikak ne isplati 
<BotaniCar|2> ha,. ste znali da MS vise ne planira izdavati azuriranja u obliku SP-ova  ? :) http://www.instantfundas.com/2012/10/windows-service-packs-no-more.html
<ivoks> BotaniCar|2: ako ti se nije pojavio, onda ni nece
<BotaniCar|2> ivoks: sto se sramis, jel bio java problem, ili nesto trece ? 
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, tko se zeni
<Mmike> udaje
<ivoks> to je java problem, ali sam ga rijesio malo drugacije
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: Tin i Sarah
<ivoks> nije da se sramim, ali eto...
<BotaniCar|2> ivoks: posteno
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, oooo, kul :)
<ivoks> A collection of innovative concept, citizenM is a hotel driven by one desire: to create affordable luxury for the people. By "the people," we mean a smart new breed of international traveler, the type who crosses continents the way others cross streets. 
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, http://www.postgresql.org/docs/current/static/runtime-config-replication.html#GUC-REPLICATION-TIMEOUT
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: ak nema SP-ova, kaj ce se onda slipstream updateane instalacije raditi sa zilion patcheva?
<weshmashian> da
<SilverSpace> frendu stiglo ovo http://is.gd/0z4Tr4 panika do boli a ja jos malo potkurio :)
<Mmike> 4 virtualke na istom disku, dists-upgrade na sve 4 odjednom = losa ideja
<jelly> ili los disk
<jelly> (sto je naravoucenije kod bilo kakvog jaceg deploymenta virtualizacije -- disk je daleko najuze grlo -- sav streaming/linear IO se efektivno pretvara u random io)
<dodobas> Mmike: pa zbilja :)
<Mmike> jelly, doma to :) lokalno :)
<Mmike> dodobas, ja dolazim
<jelly> a di je sastanak?
<jelly> zapravo, nije bitno, ionako moram do poste prije 8
<dodobas> jelly: soba 64, odmah iza porte AGG fakultet, Kačićeva 26
<jelly-home> mogu doć sad ;-)
<dodobas> pa... kao jos malo
<jelly-home> nah... taman skinuo cipele
<hbogner> vecer
<Mmike> gosn predsjednik
<hbogner> o gosn tajn(asluzba)ik
<budz0r> vecer
<hbogner> eto da pokrenem temu, wordpress jedne boje, forum druge boje, wiki donekle ko wordpress, a ubuntu pak cetvrte boje, ima dobrovoljaca da se pozabave grafickim prilagodbama weba da pase ubuntu bojama i dizajnu?
<jelly-home> mogu ja, lagano sam colorblind ;-)
<hbogner> ma nije greda, ako bude ok, saljemo prjedlog u canonical da oni promjene svoje boje po nama
<hbogner> a ako ima dobrovoljaca za slozit i openstreetmap hrvatska wordpress template nek se slobodno javi, volonterski naravno :D
<budz0r> hbogner, sad kad si precjednik, dodam te u info mail
<budz0r> i prosljedim ti mail od lika o kojem sam danas pricao
<budz0r> ok, ajmo prvo ovako, ima li zainteresiranih za ici u ilok pricati nesto o ubuntu-u?
<budz0r> ssh avl
<budz0r> ups :)
<hbogner> budz0r, ok dodaj
<hbogner> ok prosljedi
<hbogner> ja bi isao u ilok, ali guzva na poslu, guzva na faksu, ... tako da ako ima jos netko
<hbogner> drugi
<hbogner> pa to je frajer maloprije odgovorio
<budz0r> hbogner: da
<hbogner> etko ko sto sam reko, informaticka uciona
<hbogner> budz0r, podsjetnik rss :D
<hbogner> odoh sad, laku noc
#ubuntu-hr 2013-03-08
<hbogner> jutro
<vileni> jutro
<vileni> ili, jutro predsjednice hbogner? :)
<hbogner> vileni, pizdek, nosio sam ti watmetar
<hbogner> i da jutro izdajico
<vileni> hbogner: ja sam jucer ozbiljno pitao gdje je to :)
<hbogner> mene nisi
<budz0r> jutro
<dodobas> yealoko
<Mmike> vileni, nc, nc
<Mmike> heh
<Mmike> ms security essentials i na XPjoima :)
<vileni> kako mislis, pa cijelo vrijeme su na xp? :)
<Mmike> nisu
<Mmike> neki dan bio kod majke i updateirao joj windoze
<Mmike> i nije doslo
<Mmike> a danas u virtualki ovoj, doslo
<vileni> a, mislis dosli sami od sebe?
<Mmike> da, uguro ih windows update
<vileni> mi to po defaultu instaliramo
<vileni> od besplatnih skoro pa najbolji av
<dodobas> aur/mir-bzr 461-1 (1) Ubuntu's new display server
<dodobas> ah... eto ga u archu
<vileni> hm, a jel ga ima u ubuntu? :)
<Mmike> vileni, pa, to su mi svi rekli
<Mmike> vileni, samo nisam znao da ima i za XPje
<vileni> Mmike: previse si moderan
<vileni> kod nas se svi jos grcevito drze xp-a
<vileni> djelomicno sto imaju i kante iz tog vremena
<Mmike> nisam
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> sestra ima 7micu
<Mmike> stara ima xpje
<Mmike> i kuma zenina ima xpje
<Mmike> i to bi bilo to od windowsa za koje se brinem
<vileni> a ti obiteljski informaticar jel? :)
<Mmike> da :/
<Mmike> al' od kad je teamviewera, lakse je :)
<vileni> o da
<vileni> ali ja nikome ne popravljam
<Mmike> ma, ne popravljam nit ja
<Mmike> dodjem i vratim image
<Mmike> ako se nesh potrga
<vileni> to sam i ja stavio
<vileni> ali onda moras paziti da spremis podatke i vratis itd
<Mmike> ne moras
<Mmike> kazes im da ne trpaju nista bitno na C
<Mmike> C je za windowse i sistem
<Mmike> i da ne koriste MyDocuments
<Mmike> sve na D
<Mmike> :)
<vileni> a gle, jedno je sto im kazes :)
<Mmike> i onda partimage samo pregazi C, vrati windoze u stanje prije sranja, pokupis jos updatee zadnje i zadnji antivirus, i napravis image oipet :)
<Mmike> tja, to je njihov problem
<Mmike> do sad jedino zenini starci (koje sam izuzeo gore nenamjerno) se ne drze toga :)
<vileni> uglavnom, jednom mi dosao stric, na uskrsni ponedjeljak, nakon sto sam ja nocnu odradio
<vileni> da mu popravim racunalo
<vileni> poslao ih sve kvragu onda
<dodobas> wohoo, jos 16h kopiranja :)
<vileni> dodobas: skinuo si internet? :)
<dodobas> radim kopiju 1.6T podataka na usb/ntfs disk
<dodobas> trenutno cucla oko 20mb/s
<Mmike> pa kroz usb nesh puno brze nit dobit
<vileni> sa nekog servera u koji nesmijes ugraditi disk? :)
<dodobas> Mmike: a znam... zato kazem ... woohoo :)
<vileni> usb 3.0 je zato super, a ovi novi stickovi su ludnica sa 250/150 r/w
<Mmike> http://xkcd.com/350/
<Mmike> roftl
<dodobas> vileni: nema vise slobodnih sata konektora
<Mmike> a pitat drugove dal' imaju sata karticu?
<Mmike> nc, nc
<vileni> dodobas: nezgodno :) ja bi vjerojatno uzeo jednu od kanti ispod stola i oba diska stavio unutra :)
<vileni> copy station
<vileni> sto zapravo i nije losa ideja, hm
<vileni> sloziti par ladica za 3.5", 2.5" :)
<dodobas> vileni: nisu oba diska... nego freenas ZFS raidz polje od 4 diska...
<vileni> uf :)
<vileni> a kombinacija preko mreze, ako imas gigabit?
<vileni> mozda bi islo barem 60?
<Mmike> dodobas, kak' se zove ona knjiga od jucer?
<dodobas> Mmike: nema vise slobodnih pci/whatever slotova na toj Atom ploci
<Mmike> dodobas, kad te nece, onda te bas nece :)
<dodobas> Mmike: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Core_Python_Programming
<Mmike> dodobas,  ovo kaj vileni veli? :) drugi stroj, pa mreza? :)
<Mmike> dodobas, je'l su bar zanimljivi podaci?
<vileni> koja je to ploca? moji atomi imaju samo 2 sata
<Mmike> ja kad kopiram tak puno obicno je to pornjava-related-crap :/
<Mmike> moj ima sat i pol. al' nije los, da se s njim stic.
<dodobas> Mmike: pa problem je sto se preko mreze cudno ponasa...
<dodobas> md5 sume nisu iste... 
<Mmike> dodobas, kra?
<vileni> to je kolega imao na starom kompu
<Mmike> dodobas, kak' to moze bit?
<Mmike> drj_cro, oooooooooo
<vileni> sve preko mrezne sto je kopirao se koruptalo
<Mmike> drj_cro, pa sretan ti sretan
<Mmike> (rodjendan, sa zakasnjenjem, ne dan zena! :) )
<dodobas> podaci... raw podaci nekog 3d skeniranja
<dodobas> uglavnom.... problem s tom kistrom se jedan disk cudno ponasa...
<dodobas> mozda cak zbog loseg sata kabla...
<drj_cro> jutar
<drj_cro> Mmike: hvala :)
<dodobas> pa je moguce da READ ne radi dobro
<dodobas> tj. nije radio dobro, jer ga sustav nije 'izbacio' iz polja
<dodobas> sad je potpuno istekan, polje degraded... i sad se opira
<dodobas> jedan od problema je sto... jedini nacin da se provjeri da li su podaci dobri su chekiranje hasheva
<dodobas> a sad 1.6T... 
<dodobas> pa je ideja napraviti kopiu podataka... i nek se onda ekipa igra s tim... pa idi sto im treba ili ne
<dodobas> a u medjuvremenu ja mogu raditi s tim polje sto god hocu...
<Mmike> dodobas, ti imas 2nd ili 3rd edition?
<dodobas> 2nd
<jelly-home> vileni: rsyncas jedno 2-3 puta dok ne budu isti ;-)
<dodobas> Mmike: gdje si ti nasao 3rd ?
<vileni> jelly-home: da, ali imao jako veliki postotak gresaka, mislim da nismo nikad otkrili uzrok
<vileni> sad je neki novi stroj dobio pa je ok valjda :)
<Mmike> http://www.amazon.com/Python-Applications-Programming-Edition-Series/dp/0132678209/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1362728951&sr=8-2&keywords=Core+Python+Programming
<dodobas> Mmike: oh gle :)
<Mmike> dodobas, al, daj procitaj foreword
<Mmike> veli lik da je splitana knjiga
<Mmike> da third edition nema sve sto je imala 2nd
<dodobas> Mmike: a daj mi link
<dodobas> gdje da sad to nadjem
<Mmike> http://www.amazon.com/Python-Applications-Programming-Edition-ebook/dp/B007GQB3DO/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1362728951&sr=8-2#reader_B007GQB3DO
<Mmike> kliknes na knjigu i onda pocnes citat :)
<Mmike> imas 'about this third edition'
<dodobas> tja...
<dodobas> izbacili su 600 stranica 'osnova' pythona
<dodobas> i stavili samo PART 2 na koji su dodali WEb development i experimental
<dodobas> i nisam uhvatio... sto ce biti s onim sto su izbacili... izdati ce novu knjigu ?
<SilverSpace> jutroooo
<dodobas> IMHO, taj prvi izbaceni dio je to zbog cega knjiga vrijedi...
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: nema slipstreamova (valjda). Racuna se da svaki Azerbejanski farmer ima petabajtni pristek na internet .. 
<BotaniCar|2> Jos je bolje pitanje kak ce velike firme, prije se testirao i deployao svaki SP, sad ce se isto morati na svaki patch za sebe 
<BotaniCar|2> Jutro,momcine
<vileni> mi ugasili wsus, nije imao smisla vise :)
<BotaniCar|2> kako to mislis ? 
<BotaniCar|2> iamte toliko previse bandwitha, vjerujete korisnicima da ce strojeve sami drzati azurnima, ili sve navedeno i jos nesto ? :D
<BotaniCar|2> "nije imalo smisla" .. 
<vileni> pa, u principu kompjuteri imaju brzi link prema internetu nego prema wsus stroju za pocetak
<vileni> druga stvar, korisnici imaju sve ovlasti nad svojim racunalima, njih 80%
<jelly-home> to je problem
<vileni> da
<vileni> problem su korisnici opcenito :)
<BotaniCar|2> To ne mijenja cinjenicu da sami nece nikad pokrenuti update 
<vileni> jednog je mucilo sto administrator ima ovlasti nad nekim folderima u windowsima, pa je isao micati to
<vileni> administrator kao lokalni account jel
<vileni> a apdejte nikad nije htio instalirati
<BotaniCar|2> Lose vi to hendlate, lose :) Kaj nitko ne tuce korisnike ? Nemate batinas.. operatere ? :D
<jelly-home> treba uvesti fasizam, svima uzeti admina, stavit u AD i group policy da nemre nist sjebat
<vileni> za sad im mozemo samo uskratiti pomoc oko rjesavanja problema
<vileni> i to ograniceno
<vileni> prokleta prava na slobodu :)
<jelly-home> kakva sloboda na radnoj stanici na poslu
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: to ! 'no-fuckups'policy-froup ! 
<BotaniCar|2> *group
<vileni> jelly-home: da se radi o nekoj ozbiljnoj firmi onda se slazem
<vileni> ovdje vrijede akademska pravila
<BotaniCar|2> cuj ovog, proglasava ruku koja ga hrani neozbiljnom :) 
<vileni> sto za pocetak znaci da nista nije na vrijeme
<vileni> BotaniCar|2: indirektno sam i tebe proglasio neozbiljnim, ali to je ionako istina :P
<BotaniCar|2> vileni: ja sam neozbiljan dok se ne okrenem prema monitoru di mi je posel :) Vi, cini se, stalno :)
<vileni> BotaniCar|2: ja ozbiljno radim, ali nemam bas podrsku u tome :)
<BotaniCar|2> Nemas ti podrsku ni u sebi,starino, citam iz tvojih rijeci da si neke stvari proglasio izgubljenim bitkama :)
<vileni> BotaniCar|2: bitka, ne rat :)
<vileni> ocito nemam samo ja problema sa genijalcima
<vileni> Došlo je do kvara na printeru, molim isto otkloniti. Ne može printati, daje poruku "out of paper"
<vileni> frendica dobila takav ticket :D
<BotaniCar|2> Procjena vremena potrebnog za popravak ? Polegnuta 8-ica ! 
<vileni> to ne mozes popraviti, problem je izmedju stolice i racunala :)
<vileni> okruzen SEP poljem
<BotaniCar|2> :) 
<Mmike> dodobas, thnx, to sam htio :) znaci, da ne kupujem 3rd nego 2nd, bez obzira sto je za python 2.5
<dodobas> Mmike: rekao sam ti jucer...
<Mmike> pa pise u knjizi da je 2.5
<dodobas> python 2.7 ima skoro sve sto ima i 3.2
<Mmike> 1st edition je 2.0, 2nd je 2.5
<Mmike> ma da, ok :)
<Mmike> to :)
<dodobas> to sto u knjizi mozda nema .. ne znam... relativnih importa i sta ja znam mozda dictionary comprehensiona
<Mmike> budz0r, javi se
<vileni> hm, k9 me nesto zeza
<dodobas> budz0r: javi se
<vileni> oznaci mi mailove procitanima sam od sebe
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=80KhR94n_Ss#!
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: How To Add Pie Control To Any Rooted Android Smartphone/Tablet! [LMT Launcher], Views: 85689, Rating: 98.2324%
<jelly-home> pita od cega
<BotaniCar|2> Tko pita ? 
<jelly-home> ne skita
<Mmike> "Tata, mogu van? " - "Ne."
<Mmike> Tko pita - ne skita.
<Mmike> TonkicaPalonkica Frrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<BotaniCar|2> :) :) 
<Mmike> daklem
<Mmike> ne uspijevam objasniti liku kako radi master-master replikacija
<Mmike> nikako
<Mmike> :/
<BotaniCar|2> Okusaj se prvo na meni :) 
<BotaniCar|2> Sad me zvali s 101-ice, da bi oni da se oglasavamo kod njih :( Pojeo i nji' kapitalizam :( 
<hbogner> odabrano ili izabrano?
<hbogner> sto je standardnije
<dodobas> selektirano ? :)
<budz0r> Mmike: eto me
<budz0r> hbogner: eto me
<hbogner> dodobas, he he he prevodim sa englesko0g na hrvatski, ne obrnuto
<hbogner> sad zona, podrucja ili lokacija?
<Mmike> budz0r, aj mailaj onu knjigu od sinoc?
<BotaniCar|2> hbogner: teze nam je odgoovriti bez konteksta , daj recenicu u izvorniku ! :) 
<hbogner> To fulfill this requirement 8 sites was selected.
<hbogner> site kao lokacija 10x15km
<hbogner> stavio sam zona jer su u drugom dokumentu tako naveli
<hbogner> sad nasao
<dodobas> valjda ... 8 sites were selected ?
<hbogner> dodobas, ovo je njiuhova verzija koju prevodim na hr :D
<budz0r> Mmike: evo samo cas
<BotaniCar|2> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/154947_441496672572127_1537189322_n.jpg trolol
<jelly> huh, "PDV obrtnicima od 31. prosinca 2013. godine više ne obračunavamo po naplaćenoj nego po fakturiranoj realizaciji"
<hbogner_> da, to linic hoce, maras se buni, il kak se vec zove
<BotaniCar|2> Kak su krenuli , uskoro vise nece imati kome kaj naplacivati .. 
<BotaniCar|2> trosi netko munin v2 ? Ste slagali hijerarhijski prikaz vise servera s njim ? 
<SilverSpace> Rpi se ceka 20 dana
<jelly> nije mi bas jasno... zasto je cilj vladi da zatuce likvidnost do kraja
<SilverSpace> nije ni njima 
<SilverSpace> tjesi se
<SilverSpace> sad ja moram u vrtic po netjaka a ne bi smio hodati bemti kvaku 22
<jelly> taxi!
<SilverSpace> ma blizu je cca 500m
<SilverSpace> opa novi Rpi mi radi na prikljucen na tv usb 
<SilverSpace> na kojem stari nije htio raditi
<obruT> SilverSpace: ne smijes hodat ? sta si radio opet ?
<SilverSpace> obruT: ma nije giht
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: mogu ponuditi samo teorije zavjere, razuman razlog za ovaj obrazac ponasanja ne vidi nitko .. 
<SilverSpace> upala ahilove tetive
<hbogner_> SilverSpace, znaci zato nisis jucer dosao :D
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: umjesto da i doo-ove prebaci na model PDV po naplati, kao sto rade skandinavci
<SilverSpace> hbogner_: yep u proljece sam uvijek koma
<SilverSpace> odoh
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: meni osobno skandinavci nisu nikakav uzor (unatoc hypeu) , malo sam se informirao, i brijem da su oni svoje sranje samo odgodili 
<weshmashian> mornin'
<BotaniCar|2> Munin je ponekad tako razocaravajuc :) I moja ocekivanja su nekad previsoka. Slozim hijerarhijski prikaz na centralnom serveru i dobijem prazne grafove (uredno su kreirani isti grafovi kao na serverima koje nadzirem). Nadao sam se da ce uzeti podatke s nadziranih servera prije nego pocne plotati, a ne da uzme trenutak prvog spajanja kao nultu tocku. 
<BotaniCar|2> Mislite da bi scpanje grafova s nadziranog servera, na nadzorni, pomoglo ?
<dodobas> BotaniCar|2: a ne moze skoditi
<BotaniCar|2> dodobas: imam 30k servera za strikanje, ne da mi se ako je netko vec probao, a nije pomoglo :)
<BotaniCar|2> **30-ak
<dodobas> BotaniCar|2: pa probas jedan ?
<BotaniCar|2> dodobas: budem, budem :( idem ih prvo sve dodati u konfiguraciju na nadzornom serveru, ako ovo ne pomogne, bolje da je nulta tocka sto ranije .. 
<dodobas> a onda ako radi... das naredbu naucniku....
<BotaniCar|2> Naucnik dobil pedalu, drugog nisam dobil 
<BotaniCar|2> Tuga je moja golema
<weshmashian> o, how come?
<BotaniCar|2> Nije zadovoljil. Sto zato kaj nije bil pre sposoban, sto zbog nerealnih ocekivanja od njega :) 
<BotaniCar|2> Brijem da je vise ovo drugo :) 
<BotaniCar|2> uprava ocekivala da decko i stekne radne navike, i nauci delat, i bude pro/reaktivan i da me prestigne ; sve u metar dana .. 
<BotaniCar|2> Decec otisel razocaran, ja sav jadan, uprava nezadovoljna .. i onda se cude kad im velim da bu s svakm drugim isto :) 
<BotaniCar|2> kao, zakaj ? Reko, za sljakera najnize vrste je probni / uvodni rok bar 3 mjeseca, vi bi profilirali studenta u mjesec .. 
<dodobas> kao da su ih ista naucili na faksu :)
<BotaniCar|2> Taman i da jesu, ne poznam nikog tko bi mogao sjesti u stolac pored mojeg i u metar dana poloviti sve .. ne vrijedjam, ali to tak neide 
<weshmashian> nope
<weshmashian> cek, a i ko normalan daje probni rok od mjesec dana?
<BotaniCar|2> upravo tako. najsmjesnije je sto bi probali opet :) 
<BotaniCar|2> I uvjeravam ih da bu isto :) Al nikaj :)
<weshmashian> heh, ja imam veci problem trenutno
<weshmashian> tek sam sad skuzio da je osmi mart :)
<BotaniCar|2> Ja sam ujutro izasao iz kuce ko furija (zaspal sam na posel) , sad sam skypetom zeni cestital :)
<Mmike> "Na Windowsima u skoli smo imali antivirus, firewall, deepfreeze tu i tamo, nesto da klinci ne mogu skidati torrente u skoli i svejedno su racunala bila u katastrofalnom stanju. Otkad sam stavila Ubuntu vec godinu dana nema antivirusa, nema deepfreeza, nema instaliranja igrica, nema torrenta, nema virusa, nema malwarea i racunalna ucionica funkcionira savrseno ♥ Iva Sucic Mario Splivalo"
<Mmike> frendica iz Slavonije :)
<dodobas> BotaniCar|2: tebi su namijenili menađersko mjesto ?
<BotaniCar|2> dodobas: jednom, kad shef klone. 
<BotaniCar|2> erm, nema torrenta odkad imaju tuntor ? mozda samo ne znaju di su logovi :)
<BotaniCar|2> Ima li netko pojma kakav to tablet T.ht nudi uz produzenje ugovora/uzimanje maxtv-a ? Zena zvala agentica i zaboravila je pitati, a ja na webu ne vidim. I, isplati li se t.ht opche ?
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: nitko jos nije dobio
<SilverSpace> kao kasni im isporuka 
<BotaniCar|2> a jel se zna kaj opce nude ? (model)
<SilverSpace> nemam pojma
<ivoks> pas masters...
<ivoks> obrisao sam si file na kojem sam radio tjednima
<ivoks> i jos expungao smece
<ivoks> i naravno, prepisan je taj dio diska
<BotaniCar|2> *zagrc*
<BotaniCar|2> vikao bi ti jace da je steta ozbiljna :) 
<SilverSpace> U pozitivnom ste razdoblju, što znači da je pravo vrijeme za akciju i poboljšanje životnih prilika.
<SilverSpace> joj kak lazu
<ivoks> sve se moze ponovno vratiti, ali moram sve odpocetka
<BotaniCar|2> huh , riskirati cu da te dodatno izivciram, ali kak to mislis ivoks ? Ako sve vratis, zakaj ispocetka ? 
<civija> jelly: je li stigao switch? :)
<ivoks> BotaniCar|2: sadrzaj datoteke mogu vratiti tako da ponovno sve odradim
<ivoks> BotaniCar|2: znaci, za par tjedana
<BotaniCar|2> ivoks: ahh, ruzno :( 
<hbogner_> ivoks, a backup nemas?
<BotaniCar|2> ne jebi covjeka :) Ocito nema adekvatan :)
<ivoks> hbogner_: ne
<hbogner_> auu, bed za cuti, kamoli da mi se  desi
<ivoks> testdiskom nadjem file
<ivoks> ali... velicina je 0
<Mmike> "There are only two kinds of people in the world. One that do backups, and one that will be doing backups." (c) A Very very wise man.
<BotaniCar|2> ivoks: nemas neki drugi alat kojim bi mogao probati recovery ? Meni je znalo spasavati datoteke koje su na disku bile gazene i vise no jednom 
<BotaniCar|2> I, nadam se da ne tipkas sjedeci za tom masinom :) 
<ivoks> Mmike: radim backup, ali ne radne povrsine
<ivoks> nekom gluposcu sam obrisao file
<ivoks> i onda expungao smece
<Mmike> ivoks, to se svede na - ne radim backup
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> eh
 * Mmike ne ostavlja nista bitno na desktop
<ivoks> kaj je najbolje, radim
<ivoks> pa ovo je bio WIP
<ivoks> al eto, sjebo sam se
<Mmike> mudriji si za iskustsvo 
<ivoks> da
<Mmike> OperationalError: (2004, "Can't create TCP/IP socket (24)"
<Mmike> glupi mysqwl, glupi
<ivoks> 0  7-Mar-2013 06:14
<ivoks> aaaa... argghhhh
<ivoks> kak se zove onaj alat? photorec?
<Mmike> sjebo sam porezsnu
<Mmike> ivoks, da
<Mmike> ivoks, dio partimage paketa
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> testdisk paketa
<ivoks> testdisk
<Mmike> za koji kufer porezna radi do 13:30 samo
<Mmike> mislim, kaj
<Mmike> GNJ
<weshmashian> GNU*
<jelly> GUN*
<vileni> tromjesecni izvjestaj za mrezu na kampusu kaze 84.3TB prometa
<vileni> od toga je 82TB vjerojatno torrenti :)
<jelly> mali kampus
<jelly> kolko uploada?
<vileni> ne pise, citam ova izvjesca na srcu
<hbogner_> vileni, nije, dio otpada na promet prema mmike-ovim serverima
<jelly> tj. odlaznog?
<vileni> hbogner_: istina ;)
<SilverSpace> sto ce sad Maldonado nema mu vise Chaveza
<ivoks> nasao sam ga!
<hbogner_> i jel sve u njemu ivoks ?
<ivoks> nije sve
<ivoks> ali 90% je
<BotaniCar> nego, di/kak si ga nasao ?
<ivoks> photorec
<BotaniCar> ja nekad imam vise srece nego pameti :) Ne radi mi ni jedan munin plugin za postgres na jednom od servera. pocnem debugirati, skuzim da ne radi jer se postgres slomio :)
<ivoks> gov.hr o lol
<jelly> čo'če, elc se hoće linkedinati sa mnom
<ivoks> ma daj
<ivoks> nisam ga vidio par godina :)
<jelly> ne znam jesam li ga vidio ovo stoljeće ;-) mislim da je bila jedna kava kad je bio u zg
<jelly> pitam se ima li norveška gov poddomenu
<hbogner_> jelly, lol, bas sam razmisljao o tome
<ivoks> hah
<ivoks> nasao sam verziju u kojoj je sve :D
<jelly> hbogner_: bar bi bila zabavna ex-yu imigrantima
<hbogner_> he he he
<hbogner_> isto kao sto netko iam jebo.me/pas
<jelly> kad nema .te
<BotaniCar> ./dance
<BotaniCar> nekak sam euforican, ne znam 'el petak, ili proljece 
<jelly> ili piva od rucka
 * BotaniCar opet lju-bo-mori na jellya i ekipu koja ima priliku pivit' pive na poslu
<BotaniCar> no, za sve ostale , tu je bot ! 
<BotaniCar> .beer BotaniCar
 * datase throws BotaniCar a cup of Tiger
<jelly> ne na poslu, na ručku
<BotaniCar> o0o0o0 
 * BotaniCar catches
<ivoks> inace, u izgubljenom fileu je bio popis switcheva, njihovih mac i ip adresa
<ivoks> rezultat visednevnog hodanja po jednom faksu i skupljanja informacija
<rsedak> jutro
<jelly> ivoks: asset management za siromasne? :-)
<BotaniCar> :)
<rsedak> I obrtnici, ocemo li odraditi masovni egzodus iz Lijepe naše? :-)
<dodobas> otvarajte firme...
<rsedak> dodobas: znaš da i razmišljam o tome
<rsedak> ali i opet ista prioša samo drugo pakiranje
<rsedak> priča
<BotaniCar> Ja nagovaram sheficu da migriramo firmu van cim se bude smjelo. 
<jelly> u EU ili negdje u pripizdinu?
<dodobas> na Atlantidu :)
<hbogner_> oj rsedak 
<weshmashian> brijem da mu tam ne bi ni trebala firma da mu bude dobro... :)
<rsedak> oj :-) hbogner_ vidimo se 13.4. u Karlovcu?
<weshmashian> rsedak o/
<rsedak> weshmashian: :-) 
<hbogner_> 13.04 pa kaj radimo tamo na moj rodjendan? 
<rsedak> sad kad bih znao tko si weshmashian :-)
<hbogner_> rsedak, opet robo liog?
<weshmashian> rsedak aka mcrnic :)
<rsedak> hbogner_: slavim tvoj rodjendan i pustamo robote :-)
<weshmashian> no da, to sam super slozio...
<rsedak> oo mcrnic :-D
 * weshmashian aka mcrnic
<weshmashian> to je sad bolje :)
<hbogner_> rsedak, ako sam u KA onda da, jel opet u istoj skoli?
<hbogner_> malo mi je taj tjedan-dva guzva s ispitima
<rsedak> mislim da je ista skola, moram provjeriti info
<hbogner_> cool
<rsedak> nadam se da je u istoj skoli .-) prosli puta je bilo izvrsno
<hbogner_> bumo vidli
<dodobas> eh... jos 6mj pa hbogner_ vise nece pricati o ispitima :P
<hbogner_> istina
<hbogner_> na dobar ili na los nacin
<dodobas> jos 27h... kopiranja... faking 10mb/s
<jelly> komprimizimiraj?
<BotaniCar> jelly: EU , ako ce se isplatiti 
<jelly> ma sve treba u srbiju prebacit, IT pogotovo ;-)
<hbogner_> kaj su dors cluc 3 dana?
<hbogner_> koji dan su radionice? 17?
<BotaniCar> jelly: MS vec ima dio (ako ne i sve) call centra za regiju tamo
<jelly> IBM ima u poljskoj ili tak negdje, zanimljiv naglasak i vladanje jezikom
<BotaniCar> Srbi s kojima sam pricao sasma korektno govore svoj jezik :) 
<jelly> to vjerujem
<ivoks> ne mozes samo tako otvoriti firmu
<ivoks> mroas platiti pdv na izdane, a nenaplacene racune
<ivoks> tak da ti se sve svede na isto
<ivoks> to su gluposti
<ivoks> koje smo mi budale izabrali na vlast
<jelly> da, al ak vec moras raditi tako, to je samo jos jedna prednost koju obrt vise nema
<ivoks> tj., kakve budale biramo vec 20 godina
<BotaniCar> Germani odlucili da pravo na pitku vodu vise ne spada u osnovna ljudska prava: http://www.dnevno.hr/vijesti/svijet/eu/80626-sumrak-covjecanstva-bundestag-izglasao-da-pravo-na-vodu-nije-ljudsko-pravo.html
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> izglasali su da moze biti privatnih voda
<ivoks> a ne da ljudi nemaju pravo na vodu
<obruT> za bilo kakvu privatizaciju voda treba smaknut svakog pobornika tako neceg i to utapljanjem u vodi
<ivoks> heh
<jelly> ivoks: to je vrlo, vrlo slicno
<ivoks> je
<ivoks> ali koliko sam ja skuzio, rijec je samo da se dozvoljava privatizacija izvora
<BotaniCar> ivoks: mislim da ce se razlika izmedju nase dvije izjave zamagliti i nestati u provedbi. 
<ivoks> dakle, kao sto je janino vrelo u vlasnistvu jamnice
<jelly> "ok, imaj ti vodu, ali ne ovu, ova je privatna i odjebi"
<BotaniCar> Pa, ako imas privatni izvor, imas i vlasnika. A on nije duzan nikom zednom dati vode. 
<BotaniCar> ovo kaj jelly veli
<jelly> cak ni ako nema nikakve druge pitke vode u blizini.
<ivoks> nikad izvori vode nisu bili drustveno vlasnistvo
<ivoks> pa cak ni za vrijeme juge :)
<jelly> bili su drzavno, sto je ajmo rec ok
<ivoks> i onda se privatiziralo
<ivoks> izvori vode bi se eventualno mogli davati u koncesiju
<ivoks> drzava ima svoje izvore vode
<ivoks> kako kod nas, tako i u njemackoj
<ivoks> ne vidim gdje je problem ako se viskovi daju u zakup ili privatiziraju; pa mislim, ako ti nadjes vodu u svom dvoristu, hoces li se odseliti?
<BotaniCar> I uvodjenjem ovakvog zakona mi postaje potpuno nevjerojatno da 'netko' zatruje drzavne izvore i , gle di smo onda ? Pricamo o Korporacijama, jedna drugoj to rade, sto nebi nekoj drzavici.
<BotaniCar> Ok, necu dalje u teorije zavjere .. 
<BotaniCar> Ovo svejedno nije ok,kak god da okrenes. Ako cemo pravo visak vode ne postoji, dok god ima zednih.
<ivoks> pa ne kazem da je ok
<ivoks> kazem samo da se cudimo tome ko tele sarenim vratima, a ne kuzimo da mi takav zakon imamo vec 2 desetljeca :)
<BotaniCar> Mislim da nas zakon nije ni slican ovom 
<ivoks> jel znas njemacki?
<BotaniCar> (trenutni zakon, onaj prijedlog je skoro isti)
<ivoks> ili citas sto je netko 'preveo'?
<BotaniCar> Ovo drugo / g.translate
<ivoks> jer ovo sto si ti pejstao nije prijevod, vec interpretacija
<BotaniCar> Cuj, i ovo sto mi ti govoris je interpretacija, a od X ljudi koji su si to interpretirali, samo je tvoja takva. Sad, ili nitko ne zna njemacki, nitko ne cita, ili malo brijuckas .. ja ne znam 
<jelly> ivoks: zakup da; privatizaciju ne, jer ce moguca dodatna potreba u buducnosti morati krsiti privatno vlasnistvo
<ivoks> dakle...
<ivoks> ono sto nijemci rade je samo copy-paste onoga sto su englezi napravili 1999.
<ivoks> pardon, 1989.
<ivoks> prouciti 'privatizaciju voda' u engleskoj
<jelly> i sjebali se
<jelly> _grdo_
<ivoks> ovisi kako gledas
<ivoks> opet piju vodu iz slavina, rijeke su cisce
<jelly> privatizirali su infrastrukturu i imali raspad vodovodnog sustava
<ivoks> u upravljanje vodama se ulozilo vise nego duplo od razdoblja prije privatizacije, itd...
<jelly> jer prvih 15 godina niko nije ulagao u odrzavanje nego su samo kupili vrhnje
<ivoks> nije tocno
<jelly> kaj... prvih 10?
<ivoks> u prvih 6 godina je ulozeno 17 milijardi funti
<ivoks> prije privatizacije, ulozeno je u 9 milijardi u istom vremenskom razdoblju
<ivoks> cijena vode je skocila, tocno, za 47%
<BotaniCar> ja povecana ulaganja ne vidim kao korist, ako ja kao konzument imam problema doci do neceg; a ako i mogu, 47% mi je skuplje .. 
<ivoks> ima i losih primjera... argentina
<ivoks> BotaniCar: prije 1989., u engleskoj su bile redukcije vode
<ivoks> i poslije naravno, dok se sustav nije poslozio
<ivoks> studija u argentini je pokazala da je smrtnost djece pala za 8% u gradovima u kojima se privatna firma bavila vodom
<ivoks> naravno, ne govorim da je idealno da se neka firma bavi time
<BotaniCar> Misljenja sam , a vidjet cemo, da ce redukcija biti opet jer potrebe rastu,a kapaciteti ne. I onda u to uvedes privatno vlasnistvo. Kao rezultat mozes imati samo tezu nabavljivost. Novac po ovom pitanju jednostavno nije mjerilo niceg. Ovakav zakon nije problem danas, ali ce biti sutra
<ivoks> ali, ako uzmemo u obzir da kod nas vise od 50% vode nestane u zemlji, kroz probusene cijevi, da se o tome nitko vec desetljecima ne brine
<BotaniCar> (tezu nabavljivost za nekog bez $$, jasno)
<ivoks> ocito je da trenutnim 'upravljacima' voda nije bitna
<ivoks> ili ih treba organizirati i poceti dijeliti otkaze za nemar ili dati nekome tko ce davati otkaze za nemar
<ivoks> idila je super, ali ljudi nece radit dok ne osjete da im nerad donosi nesrecu
<ivoks> ja ne bi brkao hrvatske kapitaliste i zapadne kapitaliste
<BotaniCar> je, protiv zakupa se vise-manje nema kaj reci, ali davanje strateskih resursa u trajno privatno vlasnistvo .. 
<ivoks> ovi nasi nisu kapitalisti :)
<ivoks> to je stoka
<BotaniCar> Nisu ni ovi vani :) Samo imaju par dekada sminke na sebi :) Radio sam za neke :)
<ivoks> http://washinternational.wordpress.com/2011/08/10/germany-berlin%E2%80%99s-water-privatisation-under-investigation-by-eu/
<BotaniCar> ./sidenote: kak je lepo vidjeti kumulativni munin za 20ak servera, da mi je bar 3metarski ekran 
<BotaniCar> smijem muninu obrisati sve u /var/www/htdocs/munin , ako se sve crta i na centralnom serveru ?
<jelly> uh, usrks pada na isti dan kad se mijenja sat
<BotaniCar> odnosno, mogu kak disejblati lokalno crtanje ?
<jelly> ak me KDE ne laže.  31.03., a 01.04. je uskrsnji pondeljak _i_ prvi april
<BotaniCar> o0o0o 
<BotaniCar> Go(o)d jokes , coming up
<jelly> sigurno će i Papu izabrati taj dan od 2 ujutro do 3 ujutro
<BotaniCar> :D
<BotaniCar> decki, ugodan vikend ! 
<jelly> NeDaMeNemaNegoMe: CEKAJ...!!!
<jelly> imam nesto da te pitam
<jelly> O:-)
<ivoks> tesko je raditi s klijentima kojima su serveri u SCIF-u
<ivoks> Radioaktivni otpad iz Dubrave potječe iz jedne zagrebačke
<ivoks> bolnice!
<ivoks> u Dubravi ih ima toliko da ne mozes pogoditi iz koje... :)
<ivoks> "Ne može se točno utvrditi gdje su zaposlenici Čistoće, prilikom skupljanja kućnog otpada, pokupili taj opasni otpad, ali se zna da je to bilo na području Žutog Brijega u Dubravi"
<ivoks> pogotovo ih tamo ima hrpa :D
<weshmashian> hm
<weshmashian> :)
<jelly> huh, kernel.org maknuo v2.6/ i v3.x/ direktorije iz nekog razloga
<weshmashian> da, ziher su sa Rebra, recimo, odfurali smece na zuti breg :)
<ivoks> ma to je kb dubrava
<ivoks> tam spaljuju sve i svasta
<weshmashian> ko bi reko, jel? :)
<weshmashian> ma joj, ne volim tu bolnicu, ponajvise iz osobnih razloga
<ivoks> Proračun:
<ivoks> Prihodi - 113,6 milijardi kuna
<ivoks> Rashodi - 124,5 milijardi kuna
<ivoks> glupani, ne valja vam matematika
<ivoks> Mandžukić je najveća svjetska enigma, nitko ne može riješiti to kretanje, ni on ne zna 'kamo goni'.
<jelly> %$@# mamlazi znjukali master kernel mirror, sad cu opet morati povlaciti 150GB 
<jelly> naravno da nemam backup
<ivoks> hehe
<ivoks> sve ih dodali natrag, 8.3. :)
<ivoks> ftp://ftp.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/
<Mmike> 4 gige oteo chrome
<Mmike> em ti firmu
<weshmashian> n00b, meni samo 760M :)
<dodobas> meni 0M ;)
<Mmike> http://mmike.dyndns.org/munin/localdomain/localhost.localdomain/memory.html
<ivoks> bome...
<ivoks> humble bundle...
<ivoks> linux korisnici dali vise nego mac korisnici
<ivoks> dakle, ne u prosjeku (sto je isto tocno), vec sumarno
<weshmashian> Mmike: ubio si kayako, priznaj!
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pa kaj sve imas otvoreno u chrome da ti toliko pojede
<jelly> ivoks: sad cu da im pokrenem rsync u tri pe em
<jelly> well, u petnaest do sest
<jelly> rsync: failed to connect to rsync.kernel.org: Connection refused (111)
<jelly> %@#
<jelly> The domain jeb.al it's available
<ivoks> a je.ba?
<ivoks> http://djes.ba/
<jelly> djesi.ba je bio medju prvim stranicama na .ba
<Mmike> weshmashian, da
<Mmike> weshmashian, i pokrenuo ponovo :)
<jelly> kad jeb.al, nek je maskenb.al 
<SilverSpace> hebote led mislio nesto napraviti na kompu i sad kad sam sjeo za tipkovnicu ne znam sto sam htio napraviti
<Mmike> tak je to u pemziji? :)
<weshmashian> Mmike: oh, ja te na blef optuzio :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: mozak vise ne radi, starost
<hbogner> ha ha ha gov.hr me trazi usernam i password
<SilverSpace> hokej hrt2
<dodobas> right, tatoo art ... http://i.imgur.com/4PG7ukI.jpg
<ivoks> borba u salzburgu...
<ivoks> 2:2!
<dodobas> ajmo medovi
<ivoks> joj, da zabiju...
<ivoks> joj
<ivoks> zamalo
<ivoks> neeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<ivoks> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-21720551
<ivoks> bili frendovi prije par mjeseci... 3000kn svaki platio :)
<Mmike> ne kuzim
<Mmike> to da mogu rec da su platili toliko, ili? :)
<ivoks> pa njima to bas i nije bilo tak puno love
<ivoks> a s obzirom da je to restoran koji je bio proglasen najboljim na svijetu, 3-4 godine zaredom...
<ivoks> pola cijene je otislo na vino :)
<Mmike> onaj kom 3k kuna nije puno dat za jelo ima opakih problema sa sobom
<Mmike> inace, danci imaju uzasnu hranu
<ivoks> ili zaraduje puno
<Mmike> da neznam koliko zaradjujes, 3k kuna das za hranu samo ako imas potrebu pricati o tome
<Mmike> da je 600 kuna, bilo bi mi jasno
<Mmike> jer, to je danska
<Mmike> tamo pivo kosta 80 kuna
<ivoks> ne znam bas, ti das 40kn, pa pricas o tome :)
<Mmike> al' 3k kuna
<Mmike> da, al' ne pricam o tome zato kaj sam daio 0.04k kuna
<Mmike> pricam zato kaj je bilo fino
<Mmike> ili nije
<Mmike> danci imaju neki kufer koji zovu smorebrot
<ivoks> pa nisu ni ovi pricali cijenu, vec sta su jeli
<ivoks> nije to tamo danska hrana
<Mmike> to je kao kopenhabnski neki sendvic
<Mmike> poznat i to
<Mmike> najveci drek ikad
<Mmike> oko 100 kuna kosta jedan
<Mmike> ima povrsinu od 4 ccm?
<Mmike> erm qcm
<Mmike> bas, uzas
<Mmike> nas 5 je tamo bilo, frend dobio povisicu, pa kao, on ce castit
<Mmike> nas 5, 8 piva, 5 sendvica tih, 800 kuna :)
<Mmike> tak da, mozda tih 3k kuna i nije tak pretjerano k'o sto se cini
<ivoks> ja sam tamo pivo placao po 50-60kn
<Mmike> sjecam se natpisa na restoranu nekom: suppa = 80 kruna
<Mmike> 80 kruna je bilo pivo, ispravka
<Mmike> to je oko 60-70 kuna
<Mmike> doduse new castle brown ale :)
<Mmike> al' svejedno
<Mmike> u onaj hopdevil nisam nikad volio ic zato sto ga seru s cijenama
<Mmike> k'o onaj black rock
<Mmike> u zagrebu
<Mmike> izvrstan biftek, ali izvrstan
<Mmike> i cak je ok cijena
<Mmike> al' onda ti salatu naplati 20 kuna, prilog 20 kuna, umak svaki 15 kuna
<Mmike> idi vrit
<Mmike> il' onaj prasac
<Mmike> fina hrana, jest
<Mmike> al' je dobijes za pod jezik
<Mmike> a platis k'o 2 odojka
<Mmike> i ja sad moram ic van :/
<Mmike> slavit rodjendan
<ivoks> odi u trilogiju
<Mmike> di je to?
<ivoks> na gornjem gradu
<Mmike> jel' isto neko fensi mjesto s fensi cijenama?
<ivoks> malo je skuplje i ne mozes bas birati sto ces jesti
<ivoks> jede se ono sto je taj dan kuhar nasao na placu
<Mmike> k'o prasac
<ivoks> http://trilogija.com/
<Mmike> mislim, hrana je izuzetna u prascu, ukusom
<Mmike> onak, fakat, rapsodija
<ivoks> ni ovdje ne dobijes puno
<ivoks> ali zato i je fino
<Mmike> al' za tak puno para tak malo dobit
<ivoks> ne sjecam se, mislim da sam imao 4 slijeda
<Mmike> mogli su mi i 'magarac' napisat na celo
<ivoks> nije da se nisam najedo...
<ivoks> dobro je kad ti konobar zna objasniti hranu
<ivoks> i zna s vinima
<Mmike> Srednje pečeni biftek omotan San Daniele pršutom i mladim lukom, 
<Mmike> preliven dijon-teragon sosom, uz pečeni batat	 	 	
<Mmike>  
<Mmike> 70,00 kn
<Mmike> ovo ocpe nije puno
<Mmike> doduse, ovaj batat je WTF
<Mmike> al' dobro :)
<ivoks> vjeruj mi, ne dobijes puno
<Mmike> lose je kad ti netko mora objasnjavat hranu
<Mmike> dodjes, probas, jedes
<Mmike> ak ti je fino, fino ti je
<Mmike> ak ti nije fino, nije ti fino
<Mmike> nemamo svi iste ukuse
<ivoks> pa tam bude nekih stvari za koje nisam cuo :)
<ivoks> pa pitam covjeka, kaj je to
<ivoks> naime, ne mozes samo taj biftek jest
<ivoks> to ti nije dosta
<ivoks> rucak po osobi ti se bez problema popne na 200-300kn
<ivoks> kad sam ja bio, svi ostali su bili stranci
<ivoks> jako dobro kotira na tripadvisoru
<Mmike> meni je to preseravanje
<Mmike> kad dodju ovi ameri tu 
<Mmike> onda obicno jedemo u nekom hotelu
<Mmike> recimo, aristos ima izvrsne stejkove
<Mmike> al' 300 kuna je komad!
<Mmike> onak
<Mmike> pre-se-ra-vanje :)
<ivoks> podsjeca na kopenhagen
<ivoks> pivo 90kn u hotelu
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yw3px6o-6-w
<datase> Mmike: Title: Penn & Teller - BULLSHIT! : Feng Shui & Bottled Water (Part 2/2), Views: 37661, Rating: 98.24176%
<ivoks> reko, ma zajebi
<Mmike> dobro, danska je skupa
<Mmike> jedino kaj mi tamo zao kaj nisam kupio svjetla za bicikle :)
<Mmike> drek, moram se ic prat :/
<Mmike> brb
<Mmike> mlj
<Mmike> snijeg u srijedu
<Mmike> (da bar)
<Mmike> "ja se moram presvuc"
<ivoks> petak, 23:30, a ja u uredu
#ubuntu-hr 2013-03-09
<Mmike> ivoks, jos uvijek?
<Vjetar>   Mmike petak na subotu noć na IRCu :)
<Mmike> bilo se vani
<Mmike> pa se sad dolazi k sebi
<Mmike> "This release is expected to be the final update for version 8.3, which is now End-of-Life (EOL). Users of version 8.3 should plan to upgrade to a later version of PostgreSQL immediately. For more information, see our Versioning Policy."
<BotaniCar1> LOL, inejblao Centos-Vault , yum check-update > 407Mb :)
<BotaniCar1> prevrnuo sam internet naglavacke, ne vidim kak zaustaviti X-e na centosu osim s "init 3" : ) 
<jelly-home> hmph, treći put danas da se virtualac odspojio s irca
<jelly-home> BotaniCar1: a jel isto ko na debianu da ima neki gdm ili kdm ili lightdm servis kojeg se moze zaustaviti?
<Mmike> brflj
<Mmike> kosta je car
<Mmike> ako niste, preporucam Tvornicu Pljeskavica
<Mmike> MegaMulti Milina.
<BotaniCar1> jelly: presmijesno, nema :) nemrem /etc/init.d/gdm stop ili nekaj :) 
<BotaniCar1> A ako kill -9 proces, restarta se :) 
<BotaniCar1> Nego, kad se Xi podizu bez konfiguracijske fajle, imaju nekakav automagicni nacin da odrede defaulte, mogu im kak reci da po zavrsetku to zapisu ? ( kak da xi aktivnu konfiguraciju zapisu u fajl?) 
<jelly-home> to ne postoji
<jelly-home> autori su odlucili da se nece zamarati sa konfiguracijom
<BotaniCar1> OK, u slucaju fizickih masina to radi krasno, ali s virtualkama imam izjebe, i ne da mi se kucati cijelu fajlu :) Nema mi pomoci ? 
<jelly-home> ne kuzim... napravis je jednom i stavis u template odn. installer
<jelly-home> X -configure ce generirati nesto, ak se dobro sjecan
<hbogner> jel jos netko na bnet-u ima problema sa githubom ili je to do mog stroja samo?
<BotaniCar1> jelly: moj rant je poceo s " prevrnuo sam internet naglavacke, ne vidim kak zaustaviti X-e na centosu osim s "init 3"". Ako Xi nisu zaustavljeni, config daje gresku. Ako odem u runlevel 3, imam segmentation fault gresku kad pokrenem x configure :) 
<BotaniCar1> a ako ti stavim ovaj .config koji se sam generira, riskiram da mi se udavis od smijeha :) 
<BotaniCar1> tak da, sad bum si napravil template, ali ide mi na qua da to moram delat :) 
<BotaniCar1> iz a rant
<jelly-home> X -configure :1, onda
<BotaniCar1> Isto, segfault
<jelly-home> kao root?
<BotaniCar1> Kao root. Nezam jesam ili nisam napisao, visrualka je. 
<BotaniCar1> *virtualka
<jelly-home> pojma, ne bi se trebalo rusiti
<jelly-home> mozda ostane /var/log/Xorg.1.log za procesom pa unutra pise nes korisno
<BotaniCar1> citam
<BotaniCar1> brijem da je bed"(EE) open /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory". To poziva kao karticu.. kak znam di mi je "00:08.0 VGA compatible controller: Microsoft Corporation Hyper-V virtual VGA" ( lspci daje to ).
<BotaniCar1> ako imam ovo http://pastebin.com/r2e7ZQ1p , kak nadjem di mi je device ( /dev/?/? )
<jelly-home> dri je nebitan i bez njeg se moze, bitno da Xorg uzme pravi 2D driver
<jelly-home> ... glupo pitanje je, kaj ce ti grafika na virtualki?
<BotaniCar1> Zato kaj hyper-v defaultno daje 4:3 display size , ja bi dodao 16:9
<BotaniCar1> nisam puno pametniji ni nakon logova http://pastebin.com/tnMcv9yh
<jelly-home> mislim, zasto odn. za sto ti opce treba grafika u virtualki
<BotaniCar1> Drek ! 
<BotaniCar1> kad se VNC-am, uredno imam bilo kakvu rezoluciju !
<BotaniCar1> Zakaj ?
<BotaniCar1> Idem rootat telefon, kak mi ide danas , bolje da to napravim s 2 sobe razmaka izmedju njega i mene .. 
<Mmike> rek? :)
<Mmike> drek! :)
<BotaniCar1> Rezolutni drek ! :) 
<weshmashian> the rek
<BotaniCar1> Svi pornichari su na broju :D
<BotaniCar1> aj sad recite, zakaj je VLC pametniji od Xa ? :D
<weshmashian> ima dva slova vise :)
<BotaniCar1> zen,stari moj, zen :D
<weshmashian> s/pornichari/bludnichari/ :)
<BotaniCar1> kek
<BotaniCar1> heh, rutao telefon ! 
<weshmashian> na kraju sam skuzio da mi ne zuji disk nego mi jeftilen zvucnici imaju ground loop
<BotaniCar1> .win BotaniCar
<weshmashian> what a surprise
 * datase gives BotaniCar a fish, yay, you won BotaniCar!
<weshmashian> BotaniCar1: w00t!
<weshmashian> i, koji ti je drugi korijen telefona? :)
<BotaniCar1> Nekakav stock, samo rootan. Moram ici guglati kaj znaci "to deodex a ROM" :) 
<weshmashian> how to detox your rom
<weshmashian> ja se nisam trudio rootat svoj jer nemam pojma kaj dobijem s tim
<weshmashian> a nije mi se ni dalo gledat kaj dobijem s tim :)
<BotaniCar1> kajaznam, meni par glupih stvarcica .. tipa, mogu setirati CPU speed ( inace telefon vozi kak mu se hoce , ovisno o power saver modu) 
<weshmashian> meh, sto sam stariji to vise ostavljam stvari po difoltu, postajem pravi juzer :)
<jelly-home> pristojna cijena ak se uspiju izbjeci dazbine http://www.uredeal.com/jiayu-g3-mtk6577-hd-1280x720p-45-inch-ips-screen-android-40-ultrathin-3g-smartphone-black_g3385.html
<BotaniCar1> nemrem to tak, sporo mi je i sad ne bude :) Nemam vremena - sve sam stariji ! :) 
<jelly-home> steta sto ih nema na njuskalu, ima jiayu g4 al taj je quad core i skup
<BotaniCar1> :) Ja ne znam kak da skrpam za nek'vi tablet , zeni riknija laptop, nema smisla da vise laptopari - imamo i desktop racunalo 
<jelly-home> nexus 7 je oko 2kkn
<jelly-home> i to u ducanu, a 1600 na njuskalu
<BotaniCar1> Kad jednom skupim, mislil sam ici do 3 - taknekak smo za laptop dali 
<BotaniCar1> Zakaj je to jeftinije od samsunga ? :) 
<jelly-home> 10" je mozda i preveliko, tesko drzat u reci nakon kratko vremena
<weshmashian> there's a penis joke hidden in there somewhere
<BotaniCar1> :)
<weshmashian> wut? vlada odlucuje kada pocinje/zavrsava ljetno racunanje vremena?
<weshmashian> te ima i zakon o racunanju vremena?
<BotaniCar1> :) Logicno, oni znaju bolje :) 
<jelly-home> weshmashian: da, daylight saving je svugdje reguliran pravnim aktima
<jelly-home> (jer jedino njima cijela ideja ima smisla, umjesto da oni koji trebaju imaju klizno radno vrijeme)
<weshmashian> heh, oduvijek sam mislio da je to stvar dogovora ili neceg treceg
<weshmashian> meh, tak i tak nebitno :)
<jelly-home> pa je
<jelly-home> al taj dogovor treba negdje zapisat
<jelly-home> ovo ce biti najkraci Uskrs u jako puno vremena ;-)
<BotaniCar1> *ono kad ti je godina i kalendarski takva da iduca moze biti samo bolja*
<BotaniCar1> Jeste znali da ako pritisnete 'WIN'+'SHIFT'+'STRELICAL/D' , mozete shaltati prozor koji je u fokusu izmedju monitora :) 
<weshmashian> jel' netko zna gdje bi se mogao nabavit karton 3+cm debljine?
<api984> vecer
<BotaniCar1> vecer
<api984> ca ima.... 
<BotaniCar1> Spavam :) 
<api984> haha... prbo, ne ide... :D
<api984> probo...
<BotaniCar1> Heh , ne valja to :) 
<api984> prespavao popodne
<api984> glavobolja cijeli dan
<api984> proslo napokon
<BotaniCar1> Ja odo' probati :) LakuNoc && iBok 
<api984> bok
<weshmashian> o/
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> NeDaMeNemaNegoMe, zakaj si ti budan jos? :)
#ubuntu-hr 2013-03-10
<NeDaMeNemaNegoMe> Mrmlj, lima pizdi :) 
<weshmashian> fun fun :)
<weshmashian> nebum ti se smijal jer bu se i moj onda zbudil :) odem spat :)
<api984> noc
<api984> :D
<Mmike> mnji
<dodobas> yuleoe
<dodobas> pa da vidimo libreoffice 4
<vileni> ijao, koji apgrejd na centosu
<Vlado9A3CY> koji? :)
<vileni> sad vidim da su izbacili 6.4, valjda je to :)
<vileni> 400+ paketa
<api984> vileni, centos koja verzija ima vise pak... 
<BotaniCar2> api984: sve ti je napisal, 400+ paketa > novi release :) 
<BotaniCar2> Ili je, kao ja, tek sad otkljucao neke repozitorije :) 
<api984> BotaniCar2, ok. thnx
<BotaniCar2> cat /etc/centos-release 
<BotaniCar2> CentOS release 6.4 (Final)
<api984> drzim se jos starti 5.8
<BotaniCar2> Fakat , novi release :) 
<api984> starog
<BotaniCar2> api984: ja jos imam par servera na 5.9 , kad je end-of-life tome ? 
<api984> BotaniCar2, nisam gledao da budem iskren
<api984> Ne volim novi release bas... cekam da prođe malo vremena da vidim di su mane itd.... 
<BotaniCar2> Hmm ? Pa, stavi si ti 6.1 :) 
<api984> BotaniCar2, hahha :D 
<BotaniCar2> pda, to je vani vise od pola godine, ako je bilo djecjih bolesti, istitrali su ih
<api984> BotaniCar2, u pravu si
<api984> izasla Samba 4 stable.... jos u 11mj
<api984> probao netko
<BotaniCar2> ponestaje mi windows domena :) 
<api984> BotaniCar2, hahaha
<api984> BotaniCar2, probao netko dici DOMENSKO okr u Linuxu + workstatione sa (LDAP, KRB5, SMB) auth ..... 
<api984> sa npr. pam_mount ili sl.... 
<api984> bas gledam sta ukomponirat malo s time.... 
<Mmike> Gutten Morgen!
<Mmike> Wie geht es?
<Mmike> BotaniCar, :* :) sretan rodjendan :)
<api984> Mmike, jutar
<Mmike> shta ima?
<api984> evo kafe pijem
<api984> nisam moga spati jucer.... 
<Mmike> ja mogu gotovo uvijek spavat :/ 
<Mmike> i ja kaffam
<Mmike> bas cu jos jednu )
<api984> meni druga vec je
<api984> oso u 5h spat
<api984> na kompu cilu noc
<api984> probo netko Z-Push, Funambol mozda
<api984> svi idlaju... :D 
<api984> zzzzzzzzzzz.................
 * api984 is away: Don't follow me
<vileni> ja sam funambol koristio na starim mobitelima za sync
<vileni> kalendar i kontakti
<Mmike> i ja ist
<Mmike> a sad onaj calendarserver pokusavam osposobit
<Mmike> al mi bas i ne ide :)
<api984> Mmike, koji.... 
<api984> radicale, davical, calendarserver.org?
<Mmike> calendarserver
<Mmike> radicale?
<Mmike> vish, za to nisam cuo
<Mmike> davical je smao state masina, pa mi nije bas dobar
<api984> radicale je simple.. probao i radi
<api984> u pythonu jež
<api984> moze auth preko Imapa recimo
<api984> izgleda ok. projekt je dobar... 
<api984> up and running 20min
<api984> python 2.6
<Mmike> a, koji phone syncas?
<api984> pokusavam nest smislit za BlackBerry (nije za mene).... imam android inace.... 
<api984> znam da oba ne vole CalDAV servere
<api984> pokusavam preko ActiveSync-a ili SynCMLa
<api984> nesto open source free
<api984> popizdio kad je google skinuo sync.... :D
<api984> pokusavam sljedeće.... sekunda da napisem sada
<jelly-home> skinuo?
<api984> thunderbird - lightning (email+cal) <-> caldav (cal), imap email -> funambol ili activesync -> android ili blackberry 
<api984> jelly-home, yup ne radi AS sa googleom vise
<api984> instantemail.t-mobile (BES) ne moze syncat vise sa BB uređajima
<jelly-home> huh, zanimljivo, valjda su zakljucili da im se ne da placat licenca
<api984> jelly-home, bilo lepo dok trajala
<api984> trajalo... 
<jelly-home> api984: a z-push sa caldav backendom?  Ima neki fork koji kakti podrzava caldav iza https://github.com/dupondje/PHP-Push-2
<api984> jelly-home, to bas mislim probat
<api984> jelly-home, zpush na službenim pusha samo email preko IMAP-a. ako se koristi Zimbra email server tada ide i cal i kontakti
<api984> jelly-home, ima nest custom da je netko progurao Caldav ?
<jelly-home> taj fork je prvi rezultat na guglu... nisam probao
<api984> https://zignar.net/2012/04/14/z-push/
<api984> http://www.grosseosterhues.com/2012/08/enable-activesync-push-for-cyrus-imap-servers-using-z-push/
<jelly-home> drugi je "sogosync"
<api984> jelly-home, ovo si vidio http://www.memotoo.com/
<api984> jelly-home, yup i sogo mi je zanimljiv
<jelly-home> ovisnost o tudjem cloud servisu mi nije u igri
<api984> jelly-home, slažem se.
<jelly-home> kad bi memotoo dali licencirati i serverski dio i bili opensource, to bi bilo zanimljivije
<jelly-home> ali to bojim se nije dio biznis plana tipicne cloud aplikacije
<api984> jelly-home, e to bi bilo vec nesto
<api984> jelly-home, SoGo mi je zasad zanimljiviji
<api984> jelly-home, damm kak sam to propustio. vidio to prije jos... must have slipped my mind at some point.
<BotaniCar2> ja sam jos ljut na Xe. 
<BotaniCar2> i cijela ta linux-jebe-zid-ako-hocu-syncati-kalendar mi isto ide na klinac, pomislim s nostalgijom na outlook i exchange
<Vlado9A3CY> BotaniCar2, glede kalendara i todo liste, zaviri u ovo ako vec nisi :) ... http://www.toodledo.com/
<dodobas> u RAID1 polju, jedan disk 100% utilization, drugi 15%...
<jelly-home> md raid1 ne zna razdijeliti jedan veliki zahtjev na dva diska, tako da se drugi disk koristi samo kad ima vise od jednog io zahtjeva istovremeno
<dodobas> jelly-home: cudno je sto nisu veliki IO zahtjevi... tj. pretpostavljam da nisu, kad se radi UPDATE u bazi
<BotaniCar2> Vlado9A3CY: to je 3rd party hosted rjesenje,ne ? 
<BotaniCar2> Da smijem tako,prebacio bi sve na google i bok :( 
<Vlado9A3CY> ma bas sad gledam ...
<Vlado9A3CY> to je meni neki dan preporucio jedan moj kolega ...
<Vlado9A3CY> ali mislim da to nije ono sto ja trebam :)
<Vlado9A3CY> da ne kazem bas da sam totalno razocaran, jer sam mislio da cu moci sinkronizirati ToDo listu... 
<Vlado9A3CY> ali to nije to
<Vlado9A3CY> nazalost
<BotaniCar2> Ne znam , ja trazim selfhosted rjesenje ( jeftinije od exchnge-a) koje moze syncati mail, kontakte, kalendar i vezane sadrzaje 
<dodobas> BotaniCar2: https://owncloud.org/features/ ?
<BotaniCar> Dobar ( i pravovremen ) savijet za sve vlasnike pasa: https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/308712_465754773497556_348910469_n.jpg
<BotaniCar> (vrijedi i za macke i kornjace )
<jelly-home> plavusa
<jelly-home> http://i.imgur.com/4nMqG8C.png
<BotaniCar> dodobas: "selfhosted" , ili nekaj ne vidim ? 
<Mmike> nixhr!
<weshmashian> o/
#ubuntu-hr 2014-03-03
<jelly-home> izgleda vise kao neki americki kanal nego bbc
<MmikeDOMA> ufufufufuf
<vileni> jutro
<ravilov|web> I'm watching you http://is.gd/mwyAj3
<SilverSpace> dan
<Vlado9A3CY> hi... & bye :)
<Mmike> man
<Mmike> na 1920x1080 unity ne izgleda glomazno
<Mmike> cak i font nije prevelik :D
<ivoks> na 3840x1080 je super :)
<Mmike> ae :)
<Mmike> na manjima je neupotrebljiv :)
<Mmike> 14.04 je turbo/ultra/sport zbog a-la debug-mode=on ?
<drj_cro> Mmike: pa iskljuci si debug-mode :)
<drj_cro> a i ikone/panel si smanjis pa je upotrebljiv,ili si jednostavno stavis nesto drugo mate/xfce/...
<Mmike> fakat
<Mmike> u 14.04 bi mater trebo bit
<Mmike> blah
<Mmike> hrpa mate paketa fali
<Mmike> cini se da cemo i dalje na mintu ostati 
<drj_cro> kak fali
<SilverSpace> bah
<drj_cro> -qui
<drj_cro> sry..krivi prozor
<SilverSpace> kako cron natjerat da samo jednom izvrsi naredbu 
<SilverSpace> u odredeno vrijeme 
<ravilov|web> cron nije za izvrsavanje samo jednom
<ravilov|web> tome sluzi at
<CTCP2> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/bombasi-s-trga-bana-jelacica-zele-se-nagoditi-nadaju-se-uvjetnoj-kazni/731697.aspx
<CTCP2> HDZ-ova zlatna mladez :)))
<CTCP2> "Windows Update cannot check for updates, because the service is not running. You may need to restart your computer."
<CTCP2> idiotski windowsi
<CTCP2> znaci, trebam imat servis za update stalno upaljen da bi mogo pokrenut update :))))
<ravilov|web> pa da
<CTCP2> pa ocu ga rucno upalit, tek tolko da vidim kolko ima tih updatea
<CTCP2> nisam to radio 2 godine
<ravilov|web> nema rucnog paljenja
<CTCP2> "15.6.2011. last update"
<ravilov|web> kad kazes "check for updates", on samo posalje naredbu background servisu"
<CTCP2> glupo
<ravilov|web> glupo je sto nisi radio update skoro 2 godine
<CTCP2> kaj, sad moram restartat windowse da bi on mogo pokrenut update, lol
<ravilov|web> ne, zasto?
<ravilov|web> pa pokreni servis...
<CTCP2> to nije glupo jer nije bilo potrebe
<ravilov|web> to ti mislis
<CTCP2> sve sljaka super vec 2,5 godine
<ravilov|web> ok
<ravilov|web> svakom njegovo
<CTCP2> moram skontat kak da ubacim updatevoe u ISO image
<CTCP2> zadnji integrated je prastar
<CTCP2> Microsoft.Windows.7.Enterprise.x64.SP1.Integrated.June.2012-BIE
<pkiller> http://forums.mydigitallife.info/threads/45005-Simplix-Pack-to-update-Live-Win7-System-Integrate-hotfixes-into-Win7-distribution
<pkiller> CTCP2: ---^
<CTCP2> lol, tnx xD
<Mmike> e
<Mmike> di da kupim upgrade na win7?
<ravilov|web> sa cega? viste?
<Mmike> winxp
<ravilov|web> ne znam bas da moze upgrade
<Mmike> dobro, di da kupim windowse ? :)
<ravilov|web> pa na trznici
<ravilov|web> ona baba sta kozji sir prodaje
<ravilov|web> kazu da ima i windowse
<Mmike> sta si ti neki duhovit momak
<Mmike> trebalo bi da se zoves humorov a ne ravilov
<Mmike> :D
<ravilov|web> harr
<drj_cro> Mmike: links,hgspot,... al mislim da mozes samo win8 sad kupit pa downgrade na 7cu(makar moja preporuka da ostavis 8)
<ravilov|web> evo ja probao kupit windows... http://i.imgur.com/HDuLoT9.png
<drj_cro> il preko neta si kupis key(u US oko $100 kod nas oko 1000kn)
<ravilov|web> ili
<ravilov|web> zaposlis se negdje gdje daju win7 na sluzbenoj opremi :p
<Mmike> pa nemres kupit nist osim win8
<Mmike> al automacki imas licencu za sve starije verzije
<ravilov|web> da?
<ravilov|web> sumnjam nekak da bi win8 serial radio na win7
<Mmike> ne, dobijes win7 serial
<Mmike> cim si kupio win8
<Mmike> mislim, neznam, u biti :)
<Mmike> al' znam da je tak bilo kad sam vistu kupio
<Mmike> tj, htio sam XP
<Mmike> al' nije bilo vise
<Mmike> pa onda kupis vistu
<Mmike> i kupis instalacijski medij sa XP
<Mmike> i to je to
<Mmike> nist, idem pisat mailove, nikakva ste mi korist :)
<ravilov|web> pa pitas o M$
<ravilov|web> krivi kanal :
<ravilov|web> :p
<drj_cro> kupis win8 i radis downgrade na win7
<drj_cro> jedino tako
<Mmike>  We are sorry, an unexpected error occurred processing your request. Please try again.
<Mmike> hahahahaha
<Mmike> :D
<SilverSpace> aha naso kak rebootat u odredeno vrijeme npr shutdown -r 20:00
<ravilov|web> Mmike: sta si corav? pa maloprije sam to linkao
<ravilov|web> jao
<hbogner> servis kaze da je jucer isekla garancija i da vis nevrijedi, pa sam im objasnio da je crkao u subotu dok sam bio u pripizdini, a da jucer nisu radili pa nek to rjese
<ravilov|web> fun
<CTCP2> hehe, i kaj su odgovorili na to?
<hbogner> primili i vidjet cu sutra sta ce biti
<hbogner> hoce priznat garanciju ili ne
<ravilov|web> nakon 2-3 tjedna: "razmotrili smo vas slucaj i utvrdili da nas nije briga gdje ste i sto radili te da je garancija ipak istekla"
<ravilov|web> :p
<CTCP2> kad imas poslova sa sudovima itd., ako zadnji dan pada na nedjelju/praznik, onda se racuna sljedeci radni dan kao zadnji
<hbogner> to sam im rekao, to su i zapisali
<hbogner> a onaj spanjolski sto je ivok jucer linkao je mtk
<vileni> hbogner: kupujes mob? ;)
<weshmashian> mornin'
<hbogner> vileni, crkao mi i9001
<vileni> vidjeh
<hbogner> vileni, gledam p780
<hbogner> pandawill 220$
<vileni> hmda :)
<vileni> zvuci solidno na papiru
<hbogner> frend ga ima, i drzi mu 2 dana sa max opterecenjem, gps+data svakodnevno po pun klinac sati
<Mmike> microsoft support
<Mmike> pa ti likovi nemaju pojma :/;
<ravilov|web> pa zato i rade tamo
<Mmike> instaliram vb gueston stvari
<Mmike> i super
<Mmike> reboot, nova rezolucija, sve veliko, tipi topi
<Mmike> onda povucem upgradeove sve
<Mmike> i sve se razleti :)
 * jelly ima krafnu
<CTCP2> hbogner : evo moba za tebe : http://www.njuskalo.hr/sony-xperia-m/sony-xperia-m-flappy-bird-oglas-10845907
<hbogner> CTCP2, nevalja, nije dobar za majnanje
<CTCP2> sve to flappy bird debelo nadoknadjuje
 * ravilov|web bi ga uzeo ali kad je na prodaju samo jedan komad
<BotaniCar> Bokich 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: tebe trebam
<Mmike> ti si windowsator
<Mmike> dakle, imam laptop sa winxp gore
<Mmike> legalni i to sve
<BotaniCar> daj mi 10 min, brb
<Mmike> htio bih upgrade (reinstall) na win7
<Mmike> kako najbezbolnije i najjeftinije to napraviti?
<Mmike> ravilov|web: tako mi svega, ako sad opet pocnes prtljat prijavit cu te nasem zajednickom poslovnom wannabe-partneru! :D
<BotaniCar> Ti mene pitas kao da sam sales inzinjer :) Bezibre, najjeftinije/najbrze ti je da ti aj opet dam link na partnerski portal i ukrades 7icu i napravis nadograadnju on d flaj :) 
<Mmike> ma nebi nadogradnju
<Mmike> budem reinstalldtrljo sve 
<BotaniCar> To ti je kuplje 
<BotaniCar> *skuplje 
<BotaniCar> ako se dobro sjecam
<Mmike> zena u microsoft hrvatska mi rekla da se to nemoze
<Mmike> da mogu jedino win8
<Mmike> da odem nac u ducan ak ima na polici di jos win7 :)
<BotaniCar> Mozes na win8 ( kupiti licencu) i onda imas pravo legit downgradea na win7 ( ako negdje nadjes medij) 
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> to sam i pito zenu
<Mmike> veli ona, to se nemre
<Mmike> veli  mi nemamo za download vise win7
<Mmike> reko, ali ja imam win7 instalaciju
<drj_cro> Mmike: stavi si win8 meni bar bolje rade neg win7
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> to mi je mami
<Mmike> ima na poslovnom stroju win7
<Mmike> pa ce i na laptopu imat win7
<Mmike> kad vec cvili za windowsima
<Mmike> i nece ubuntu
<BotaniCar> kak ce ti mama znati koje windowse ima , ako joj maknes METRO interfejs i puknes klasicni start meni ? 
<weshmashian> maknes METRO intrfejs i stavis GETRO
<jelly> GHETTRO?
<Mmike> lol
<Mmike> getro :D
<Mmike> segro, anyone?
<weshmashian> uf :)
<jelly> skegro?
<weshmashian> skegvo pedeve!
 * BotaniCar je delal i u SEGROu i METROu, samo GETRO (ne) fali
 * weshmashian nije nikad delal
<ravilov|web> Mmike: reci mami nek nis ne dira, sad ce prestat support za xp pa je vise nece gnjavit svako malo za updates pa je mirna :p
<Mmike> e, tak ti je to
<Mmike> ne citas dokumentaciju
<Mmike> nego readme fileove
<Mmike> prokleti komercijalni softver
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: to mogu potvrditi, a mozda negdje imam i koju sliku na kojoj se vidi kak intenzivno ne radis
<BotaniCar> .nickometer BotaniCar
<datase`> BotaniCar: The "lame nick-o-meter" reading for "BotaniCar" is 0.0%.
<BotaniCar> .nickometer sweetmuffin
<datase`> BotaniCar: The "lame nick-o-meter" reading for "sweetmuffin" is 0.0%.
<jelly> BotaniCar: changing them more often than say once a year automatically gives you 101% points
<BotaniCar> jelly: kaj bot preko nickserva/internog kesa uparuje entitet ( mene) i nickove koje entitet koristi ? Mahic ! 
<jelly> internog keša, da
<BotaniCar> Eh, to je lejmerskije nego promjena nicka :) 
<jelly> ali nickometer ne koristi taj fičur
 * BotaniCar gundjalo
<ravilov|web> trabunj
<rut> vidi skatulje 
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/t1/1972349_736628143034916_710025905_n.jpg
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/t1/1920401_10152185929286461_1579655233_n.jpg
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> bojim se da je jedino rjesenje za krizu oko ukrajine uklanjanje putina s vlasti
<ivoks> ostalo ce sve voditi ratu
<markosejic> D Dan
<ivoks> al dobro je vidjeti da su rusi modernizirali vojsku :)
<markosejic> a i rusi tamo kuhaju nece to biti dobro
<ivoks> nece, da
<ivoks> do sad su se mogli jos i fino izvuci
<ivoks> al sad cu malo pretjerali i zapad to nece gledati samo tako vise
<ivoks> jer ovo vise nije problem ukrajine
<ivoks> ovo je sad problem da te rusi ignoriraju
<ivoks> a to se natou nece svidjeti
<markosejic> sad ce opet biti napetost s Rusijom
<ivoks> gledaj to ovako...
<ivoks> hladni rat je bio uzrok najveceg razvoja covjeka
<ivoks> kako je zavrsio, samo su kola isla nizbrdo :)
<ivoks> pa hajmo opet
<markosejic> Nasao si Dobru Seiju za gledati
<markosejic> seriju
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: lazes!
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: zapravo, ignore, jos bus iso dokazivat da si u pravu, to nebu dobro :)
<markosejic> True Detective
<jelly> Hello Sir,
<jelly> How are you doing? My name is Kojo George and I am 13 years old from Liberia. I got your contact in the Refugee camp, and learned that you [...]
<jelly> alzo, Kojo je dobar u bruteforceanju webmail passworda 
 * obruT je danas dobio 800000$ na racun u western unionu... nisam ni znao da imam taj racun... pa ja sam bogat cojek
<obruT> True Detective rulez
<obruT> ne znam tko ce docekat sljedeci tjedan da izadje zadnja
<jelly> ivoks: sorry, ne, s/covjeka/tehnologije/
<ivoks> jelly: tocno
<jelly> covjekova motivacija, ciljevi i ponasanje su ostali isti
<jelly> neki brijaci na extinction briju da toliko brzo razvijamo tehnologiju da necemo biti u stanju zaustaviti se prije nego napravimo nesto sto ce nas unistiti
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Budapest_Memorandum_on_Security_Assurances
<ivoks> nece ameri smijeti dugo gledati kako se ugovor krsi
<ivoks> taj putin je fakat pic...
<ivoks> ovi im predali nuklearke
<ivoks> zauzvrat trazili da ih se ne dira
<ivoks> ovaj uzeo nuklearke i sad s tim istima im prijeti
<jelly> ivoks: ili mozes reci da su .ua bili naivci '94'95
<jelly> vjerovali americi i engleskoj
<jelly> jel kina ista rekla?
<SilverSpace> http://www.24sata.hr/nik-titanik/dnevni/2807
<jelly> Chinese foreign ministry spokesman Qin Gang said: "China has always upheld the principles of diplomacy and the fundamental norms of international relations. "At the same time we also take into consideration the history and the current complexities of the Ukrainian issue."
<jelly> u prijevodu, ako si uzmete Krim natrag, necemo se buniti previse
<SilverSpace> jelly: nije tu samo krim u pitanju 
<SilverSpace> ivoks: trebali su jednu sakriti :)
<jelly> ne, u pitanju je odrzavanje statusa quo ekonomske mafije u regiji
<CTCP2> fuck NATO
<CTCP2> i treba im neko malo pokazat di im je mjesto
<CTCP2> dost su se americka govna bahatila po svijetu kak im se sprdne
<CTCP2> sam nek kmece
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/riix1R
<SilverSpace> CTCP2: tebi je drago da ti putin dode u dvoriste 
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] [#673 +b *!*@93-139-97-75.adsl.net.t-com.hr] edited by uBOTu-fr: expires at [2014-03-06 16:37:28 GMT], for 3d 0h 0s in total
<obruT> imperijalisti su i jedni i drugi i kad tad ce da nam dodju u dvoriste
<ivoks> jelly: da, mislim da se kina nece buniti zbog krima
<ivoks> i zato nato nista ni nije napravio
<ivoks> ali ako rusi prvi zapucaju, eh, onda bi se i kina mogla svrstati
<jelly> ivoks: napisi neki komentar u ban
 * jelly sutra nece znati jel bilo zbog psovanja ili superpingvina ili cega
<Hrki> poz
<Hrki> bokte, ovaj jared leto ima 42 godine :) pa sto taj jede, izgleda kao da ima 25
<ivoks> zna zasto
<ivoks> objasnjavam mu :)
<jelly> ivoks: al tvoj fellow halfop ne zna!  /msg uBOTu-fr mark 673 naporan svat
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] [#673 +b *!*@93-139-97-75.adsl.net.t-com.hr] marked by ivoks: CTCP2 ne zna razgovarati bez navijanja
<ivoks> mozes ga unbanat ako zelis
<ivoks> objasnio sam mu
<jelly> \o/
<jelly> /o\
<jelly> SilverSpace: $10k je premalo za taj posal
<jelly> jeftini marketing za stari hardver
<jelly> libv je RE-ao Mali 400 godinu i po dok nije dosao do Q3A demoa
<SilverSpace> jelly: malo? a gle netko ce ga napraviti 
<jelly> Mozda.  Uzmi u obzir da su do sada vecinu drivera za rpi radili placeni ljudi
<ivoks> dajte ljudi
<ivoks> ko boga vas molim
<ivoks> trebamo ljude
<ivoks> znate python?
<ivoks> javite se na posao
<ivoks> znate openstack? posao dobijete za 24h
<jelly> 2.7 ili 3?
<ivoks> bilo koji
 * jelly ne zna ni jedan dobro :-)
<ivoks> trebamo inzenjere
<ivoks> situacija je ocajna
<ivoks> 5 firmi u svijetu rotira iste ljude :)
<jelly> rjesenje je obuciti nove tako da mogu otici drugome!
<jelly> a gle, cim sporije se to razvija, duze ce mi trajati vsphere ovdje... 
 * jelly hides
<obruT> ivoks: ce trebat ljude nakon 1.7. ?
<ivoks> jelly: ako si radio s vsphere, *trebamo* te!
<ivoks> jelly: vmware integrira vsphere u openstack
<ivoks> obruT: uvijek
<ivoks> ako znas vmware api i python
<ivoks> garantiran posao
<ivoks> http://ir.vmware.com/releasedetail.cfm?ReleaseID=756729
<obruT> nakon 1.7. cu vjerojatno odlucivati kamo dalje sa zivotom i poslom
<obruT> no super... sam u uredu, fino prdnem jer nema skoro vise nikog u firmi i naravno da je najzgodnija kolegica jos u firmi i taman je evo u ured :P
<CTCP2> lol
<obruT> bas je nasla kad ce navratit :P
<obruT> a bas sam ga gadno opalio, bome se osjetio
<MmikeDOMA> obruT, PIC!
<MmikeDOMA> da
<MmikeDOMA> zamisli kadsh moc smrad slat internetiom :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly-home> obruT: bas smo komentirali, otkad se t-mobile odselio u menzi gore se nema sta gledati, sve 40+ godina
<CTCP2> di to
<CTCP2> btw, ovaj idnex.hr ima kriminalno lose clanke
<CTCP2> debili kad rade update nekog clanka ubacuju nove dijelove na random mijesta u clanku
<CTCP2> nekad na pocetak, nekad na kraj, a najcesce u sredinu
<CTCP2> mjesta*
<SilverSpace> tu lezi problem Destorica najbogatijih ljudi na svijetu zajedno posjeduju oko 507 milijardi dolara
 * weshmashian se otprilike ovako osjeca sad: http://upboat.me/wyii/-/What-year-is-it?!.jpg
<SilverSpace> naravno jos nije u zatvoru http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/lovric-merzel-pod-istragom-uskoka-potrosila-182000-zupanijskih-kuna-na-privatne-proslave/731805.aspx
<obruT> sta zatvor... oduzimanje imovine i javno kamenovanje
<CTCP2> i zatim tucanje kamenja na golom otoku =)
<Hrki> heh, konacno nam etazirali zgradu :)
<obruT> i tak... migracija krenula
<jelly-home> s A na B?
<obruT> sa S na B :)
<obruT> ovo ce biti jos jedna u nizu dugih noci
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YmKFwP42YfE
<datase`> SilverSpace: Title: Å ima Jovanovac-Pijem ja, pije punica, Views: 192080, Rating: 96.8559%
<obruT> sva sreca pa bot ispise naslov neceg od cega bi vjerojatno dobio srcani udar da otvorim :)
<SilverSpace> Hrki: nova ili stara zgrada 
<jelly-home> 97% nije loš skor
<CTCP2> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gXLVTPTY59k
<datase`> CTCP2: Title: Funny Kitten Funny Bearded Dragon Lizards, Views: 3622, Rating: 92.380952%
<CTCP2> obruT : sta je taj true detective tak dobar
<SilverSpace> sranje meni 
<CTCP2> ja gledo prvu, bila je tak-tak
<CTCP2> ni nes posebno, ni nes prelosa
<SilverSpace> dobro ova dvojica glume 
<SilverSpace> ali mi je bezveze 
<SilverSpace> pogotovo epizode kasnije 
<obruT> CTCP2: jedna od boljih serija koje sam gledao... naravno, bezveze je ovima koji hoce akciju i pucacinu :P
<obruT> iako, bas me zanima kako ce zavrsiti, da ne ispadne sranje na kraju :)
<CTCP2> znaci, zadnja next week
<obruT> da
<CTCP2> bum ubacio u dl
<obruT> skroz su mi dobri likovi, spika, zanimljiva je prica i naravno "klasican" nacin snimanja
<obruT> vizualno bas ugodna, dobra atmosfera
<obruT> i sasma ok doza privatnog zivota likova, bez pretjerivanja i patetike
<obruT> iako volim akciju, moram priznati da mi ovdje doticne uopce ne fali
<obruT> nema sladunjavosti i sladunjavih likova cime danasnje serije nevjerojatno obiluju
<MmikeDOMA> obruT, kojo to?
<Hrki> SilverSpace: 86' godiste
<Hrki> ma bili su papiri na neku komunalnu firmu
<Mmike> 5.430997
<Mmike> tol'ko je dolar
<Mmike> pa jebemti
<Hrki> meni tecaj kaze 5.5
<Hrki> srednji
<obruT> Mmike: True Detective
<Hrki> jel ima prijevod za jucerasnju epizodu ?
<SilverSpace> Hrki: aha mi smo jos livada 
<SilverSpace> nismo ni ucrtani 
<jelly-home> Mmike: kuzim da je rublja pala i nafta isla gore, a zasto bi dolar isao dole?  Jel to srednji tecaj?
<SilverSpace> nafta sad treba ici dole 
<jelly-home> zasto?
<jelly-home> http://csdb.dk/release/?id=129324 # C64 Flappy Bird
<Hrki> SilverSpace: ma katastrofa, taj katastar i gruntovnicu pothitno ujediniti i srediti
<SilverSpace> nedavno doslaneka baba i kaze da je zgrada njezina jer je na njzinoj zemlji izgradena 
<Hrki> :)
<CTCP2> nogom u dupe
<Mmike> jelly, ma, kupovni, od banke
<Hrki> ima neki zakon koji vas stiti, ako nesto imas na necijoj zemlji nemoze ti nista
<Hrki> naravno, ako si vlasnik tog objekta 
<jelly-home> Mmike: od koje lihvarske banke, pbz?
<jelly-home> Mmike: kupi u mjenjacnici i odnesi u banku, tak ja radim
<jelly-home> inace imam sve u pbzu, ali tecajevi za devize su im katastrofalni
<obruT> jel zna tko kak u libreofficetu selektirat odnosno prikazat samo redove koji imaju neku background boju ?
<SilverSpace> Hrki: moja je 78 tak tak jos se drzi 
<SilverSpace> mi smo svoj ulaz dosta sredili ali ostala tri nista 
<SilverSpace> sad nas cekaju dimnjaci i plinskii bojleri 
<Mmike> jelly, ne, raifajzn
<Mmike> prodajni je 5.6 :)
<Mmike> kupovni = banka kupuje
<jelly-home> Mmike: prodaj sve u mjenjacnici  i odnesi u banku, tak ja radim :-)
<CTCP2> neko kupuje bitcoine xD
<CTCP2> http://www.protis.hr/products/details/usb-stick-corsair-32gb-voyager-gt3a-usb-30-drive-rubber-rugged-short-body-22055-mbs/61967
<CTCP2> wtf
<CTCP2> read/write 220/55 MB/s
<CTCP2> stick brzi od mog SSD-a xD
<jelly-home> 55MB/s sustained write je sasvim ok
<jelly-home> naravno, ne moze se koristiti za random io, ali za velike image super
<jelly-home> kupio 16GB iz te serije prije valjda 6 godina za 400kn i jos radi
<Mmike> ubit cu si mis
<Mmike> casna rijec
<Mmike> left click radi
<Mmike> al' na kratko :)
<Mmike> i onda je drag'n'drop nemoguc
<CTCP2> hehe, jel Logi
<CTCP2> njima je to poznata boljka
<CTCP2> http://www.protis.hr/products/details/usb-memorija-corsair-voyager-30-16gb-usb-30-flash-drive-cmfvy3a16gb-readwrite-200mbs-25mbs/80118
<CTCP2> nije ni ovaj los
<CTCP2> 200MBs/ 25MB/s
<jelly-home> CTCP2: jos ces otkriti kako radi raid0 
<CTCP2> xD
<ivoks> o da!
<ivoks> 3.3.2014.
<ivoks> stavio sam:
<ivoks> http://www.andbethere.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/success-baby.jpg
<ivoks> u sluzbeni dokument
<CTCP2> Mmike : jel te logitech zajebava?
<CTCP2> Mmike : btw, dakle na mintalice da stavljam SERVER Yubuntue?
<CTCP2> Ubuntu Server 13.10 x64
<Mmike> ivoks, e, tako cu ti ukrast to kad zavrsim ovo sranje
<Mmike> CTCP2, da
<Mmike> i to m-u0007
<CTCP2> m500
<Mmike> CTCP2, da, stavi ubuntu server
<Mmike> i to 12.04
<Mmike> da se ne jebes sa 'isteklo mi'
<CTCP2> sta to znaci "isteklo mi" :>
<CTCP2> x64 da stavim, ok?
<jelly-home> znaci da za godinu dana 13.10 vise nece imati updatea
<CTCP2> :<
<Mmike> CTCP2, pa, da
<Mmike> mislim
<CTCP2> iako, to me ne dira jer ih nikad ne updateam xD
<Mmike> svejedno je :)
<Mmike> ja imam 12.10 na mintalici
<Mmike> jer onda onaj driver nije radio s drugim xorgom
<Mmike> al' ovaj noviji radi
<Mmike> tak da je svejedno, brijem
<CTCP2> "ja imam 12.10 na mintalici" - 13.10 il 12.10
<CTCP2> nudi mi samo 12.04 i 13.10
<Mmike> mario@mintalica:~$ lsb_release -a | grep Rele
<Mmike> No LSB modules are available.
<Mmike> Release:        12.10
<Mmike> mario@mintalica:~$ 
<CTCP2> aha
<Mmike> ma mis je ok
<CTCP2> Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal)
<Mmike> ima onajj kotacic koji mosh zakocit/otkocit
<Mmike> pa leti backlog kad treba
<Mmike> a cesto treba, matermu
<CTCP2> da, to je cool
<Mmike> ali lijevi mikroprekidac je oso
<Mmike> i onak
<Mmike> MEGA frustrira
<Mmike> sad sam uzeo neki sestrin stari
<CTCP2> garancija prosla? xD
<Mmike> isto logicet
<Mmike> al' taj je optical, nije laser
<Mmike> i ne radi mi bez fakin mousepada na crnom stolu
<Mmike> tako da mi dodje da uzmem srafnciger i zabijem si ga u kuk
<CTCP2> ja sam imo par MX Revolution
<CTCP2> i par MX Performance
<CTCP2> na svima je oso lijevi klik
<CTCP2> nekad ne reagira
<CTCP2> a nekad napravi DOUBLE klik
<CTCP2> jednom mi je zbog double klika sortiro file od 3.000 linija po abecedi xD
<Hrki> SilverSpace: da plin je zakon, otkud si da nemas jos plin?
<Mmike> Hrki, iz zagreba :)
<ivoks> dalmacije?
<ivoks> nema plina svuda :)
<Mmike> CTCP2, e, to
<Mmike> za popizdit!!!
<Mmike> je'l ima di za kupit mousepadicha?
<Mmike> onih malih jastucica glatkih
<Hrki> heh, plin je zakon :) mada da imam dimnjak ka spada bi napravio centralno na drva 
<Mmike> za kad ih razjebes jer si iso sarafit?
<Hrki> to je najbolja iskoristivost
 * Mmike si je usro cijeli postgres sql-injector-tracker config upravo zbog kurcevog misa
<CTCP2> xDD
<jelly-home> Mmike nema undo?
<CTCP2> Mmike : imas za narucit prek ebaya te prekidace
<CTCP2> al nije mi se dalo zajebavat
<Mmike> ma imam prekidac
<Mmike> al' onaj pimpek
<Mmike> da mis lakse klizi
<CTCP2> aaa, podlozni
<CTCP2> ima, znam da s nekim L misevima dobijes za rezervu
<CTCP2> za gejemrske
<CTCP2> jel ti ovom misu prosla garancija? ak nije, salji im na reklamaciju
<CTCP2> cujem da i izvan garancije cesto oce zamijenit
<CTCP2> kad je taj kvar
<CTCP2> vec vise od 5 godina im se to dogadja
<SilverSpace> Hrki: imam plin od prvog dana etazno grijanje samo sad je problem u dimnjacima i novim bojlerima koji se ne mogu prikljuciti na stare dimnjake 
<SilverSpace> cca 9-15 kk po stanu za sanaciju 
<SilverSpace> i nove bojlere
<Mmike> eto sam ga opravio
<Mmike> sad ce da vidimo kako ce
<Mmike> CTCP2, prosla, naravno :)
<Mmike> da nije, vec bi bio di moram bit :)
<Mmike> mislmi da je 3 godine star mis ovj
<Mmike> ovaj
<Mmike> jos da si kupim neku malo bolju tastaturu
<Mmike> doma imam K120
<Mmike> na poslu imam k220 :)
<SilverSpace> mause
<SilverSpace> mouse*
<Hrki> je, skup je to sport
<SilverSpace> ja zadovoljan sa rat 5
<Hrki> samo kakav to imas dimnjak, neki sjeban
<Mmike> tja
<SilverSpace> stari dimnjaci sad moraju imat inox cjev ii to duplu 
<Mmike> mislis - novi
<Mmike> da, jer vise nesmije uzimat zrak iz prostorije
<SilverSpace> da 
<SilverSpace> nece ni radit drugacije 
<Hrki> ti imas onaj iz sljako-betona ?
<SilverSpace> da
<Hrki> ufff, taj nije dobar vec 30 godina :)
<Hrki> ako ne i vise
<SilverSpace> za plin je bio okk 
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> fino sam popravio :)
<Mmike> turio sam malo papira izmedju plasstike i mikroprekidaca
<Mmike> i cini se da raadi ok sad :)
<SilverSpace> kaj sad ne radi 
<Mmike> radi :)
<Hrki> ma pizdarije su sa tim dimnjacima, otkada je susjed produzio kucu sad mi stari ima problema sa dimnjakom jer su se promjenile struje zraka
<Mmike> sad cemo vidjeti koliko dugo
<Mmike> super, usparo sam si 300 kuna
<SilverSpace> kupii si novog 
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> jelly, debian-backports for squeeze are no more?
<SilverSpace> Button: Red Bull je nevjerojatno brz kroz zavoje
<SilverSpace> je samo kaj crkavaju renault motori
<SilverSpace> i na pravcu fali mu 30km
<Mmike> kak da u vboxu potjeram vrijeme unapred dok je virtualka ugasena?
<Mmike> jel' se to moze?
<SilverSpace> ?
<SilverSpace> udi u bios
<weshmashian> mornin'
<SilverSpace> Mmike: How to set the BIOS time in Virtualbox
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> vrijeme i virtualizacija
<ivoks> o tome su vec i knjige napisane
<ravilov|web> ba
<SilverSpace> bu
<SilverSpace> https://www.uzishop.hr/intel-/647-asrock-z87-oc-formula.html
<SilverSpace> fakat 2kk
<Mmike> SilverSpace, dje u biosu?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ma ne znam to sam onak lupio 
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> presuper :)
<Mmike> a ja trazim :)
<Mmike> <- tuka
<SilverSpace> gle google pise u vezi toga nesto 
<Mmike> odustajem
<Mmike> pre kasno je 
<Mmike> spava mi se
<Mmike> a moram jos na benzinsku po destiliranu vodu
<ravilov|web> cudne ti imas spavacke potrebe
#ubuntu-hr 2014-03-04
<obruT> tk oima potrebe za spavanje ?
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: ako me stavis na ignore dok se dokazujem, samo si negiras priliku da dokazes da (ni)sam u pravu :)
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=fLvTko0vnGo
<datase`> BotaniCar: Title: GUSARI - JEBEM KRATKO ALI LOÅ E !, Views: 952, Rating: 100.0%
<BotaniCar> "Možda nemam para da lupam se po nosu, zato pijem vinjak i čupam te za kosu!" 
 * BotaniCar ode pogat po firmi
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/eu-zabranjuje-prodaju-ine-zbog-putinove-intervencije/1170184/
<ivoks> dakle, ovi novinari su mulci svjetske klase
<ivoks> ako osoba A nesto ne proda osobi B, kako je to onda osoba C ostala bez ozbiljnog novca?
<BotaniCar> :) Ne znam zakaj su mi ovakvi clanci smijesni, valjda neki psiholoski odbrambeni mehanizam 
<BotaniCar> o0o0o , novi puppet u centos repozitoriju 
<BotaniCar> Ahahahaha "/msg dpkg qotd2" :) 
<ivoks> kaj, putin odustaje
<ivoks> skuzio je
<ivoks> ne mozes dirati europu oruzjem, samo ekonomijom
<ivoks> jucer je ruska burza krnula 12%
<ivoks> sad je eu jos zaprijetila i izbacivanjem ruskih banaka iz eu
<ivoks> pfff
<ivoks> Ruski predsjednik Vladimir Putin naložio je snagama koje sudjeluju u vojnim vježbama ovoga tjedna da se vrate u bazu, objavile su u utorak ruske novinske agencije pozivajući se na glasnogovornika Kremlja.
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> kakav izlaz iz zajeba, kapa dole :)
<ivoks> sve je bila vjezba
<BotaniCar_> APP
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> ivoks: krivo ti je ovo za inu 
<ivoks> SilverSpace: jel?
<SilverSpace> da ne samo sto mol prodaje nego i vlada svoj udio 
<ivoks> pa onda i bolje da nije doslo do toga
<ivoks> ove nase 'vlade' prodaju samo firme koje zaradjuju
<ivoks> neshvatljivo
<SilverSpace> i mol je demantirao da ce prodat 
<SilverSpace> da mulci ne znaju pokrenuti silne nekretnine 
<SilverSpace> http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/svijet/319137/U-Beogradu-slave-rusku-invaziju-na-Ukrajinu.html
<BotaniCar_> http://jebo.me/pas/7 # malo poshalica na racun Crnogoraca
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> moex je danas vec pao sa 1450 na 1300
<BotaniCar_> ivoks: tocno ovo kaj si rekao. ja ne kuzim da rasprodajemo ono sto donosi dobit .. ako nemaju sto prodati, nek' zarade placu i nadju drugo rjesenje. K vragu, nek udju jos malo u minus i plate strucnjake koji ce im pomoci , ako oni ne znaju.
<ivoks> pa ja bi im posuo latice pred noge da dignu kredit za investiciju
<ivoks> ali oni dizu kredite samo za place
<ivoks> http://finance.yahoo.com/echarts?s=MOEX.ME+Interactive#symbol=moex.me;range=5d;compare=;indicator=volume;charttype=area;crosshair=on;ohlcvalues=0;logscale=off;source=;
<ivoks> jucer je rusija platila jos jedne olimpijske igre
<ivoks> toliko su novaca izgubili :/
<ivoks> http://oil-price.net/
<ivoks> :/
<ivoks> ajde, mislio sam da ce biti i gore
<SilverSpace> joj necu vise citati komentare kako ljudi ne znaju povijest krima 
<BotaniCar_> SilverSpace: komentiraj,ja ju prvi ne poznajem
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q9jJufz9RNE
<datase`> ivoks: Title: Guano Apes - Big In Japan, Views: 2993948, Rating: 97.283334%
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar_: ma necu :)
<BotaniCar_> pico , mogao bi me bas nekaj i nauciti :) 
<ivoks> SilverSpace: povijest krima je da je to uvijek bila vise rusija nego ukrajina
<ivoks> zato i ima autonomiju
<ivoks> osim toga, rusi su prolili puno krvi za krim
<SilverSpace> godine 1667. na Krimu je živjelo 1.120.000 stanovnika; oko 180 tisuća Tatara i preko 920 tisuća Ukrajinaca i Bjelorusa
<ivoks> al onda su dosli turci
<SilverSpace> rusa nigdje 
<ivoks> to je ko da sad pricas kako su u bosni zivjeli hrvati i srbi
<ivoks> to je bilo prije 500 godina
<ivoks> rusi su obranili krim od turaka
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crimean_War
<SilverSpace> rusi dolaze sa staljinom 1925
<ivoks> nije istina
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crimean_War
<ivoks> neg, idem
<ivoks> aj bok
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar_> Kak sad da ja znam kome da vjerujem od vas dvojce ? Ha ? Wiki laze cim zine, to znamo
<SilverSpace> a poslje ww2 razjurio skoro sve tatare 
<drj_cro> jutro
<markosejic> D Dan
<SilverSpace> no da poceo vojni stroj trositi pare 
<BotaniCar_> Kak provjerim koji je font koristen u PFDu , osim konverzijom u neki od ofiZ formata i provjerom tamo ? 
<jelly> PDFu?
<jelly> okular ima file -> properties -> fonts
<jelly> acroread brijem isto, ali nisam ga pokretao vec dugo
<jelly> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-26387276#sa-ns_mchannel=rss&ns_source=PublicRSS20-sa nuspojave globalnog zatopljenja
<ravilov|web> ne znam o cemu pricate, ali evince ima isto nesto slicno
<BotaniCar_> jelly: thx
<MmikePoso> jelly: kak bi jednostavno apgrejdao sve pakete za apgrejd osim jednog?
<BotaniCar_> ravilov|web: thx
<BotaniCar_> ma, na 'dozama sam, nekakav lijevi reader koristim, ocito nije feature rich kao neki PDF kreator
<ravilov|web> MmikePoso: skriptom?
<jelly> MmikePoso: holdas tog jednog
 * MmikePoso si cesto misli da je ravilov|web u biti jedna fina prcamtenjezno.hr 
<MmikePoso> jelly: pa da :)
<MmikePoso> jelly: thnx :)
<jelly> MmikePoso: u cem je problem?
<jelly> ah
<MmikePoso> u tom :)
<ravilov|web> MmikePoso: ne prcam, ja bi tako
<ravilov|web> dijelom jer se nisam sjetio holdanja
<MmikePoso> oho
<MmikePoso> apt-mark
<MmikePoso> nismo tog bili svjesni
<ravilov|web> vidi vidi
 * ravilov|web tipka apt-<TAB>
<ravilov|web> ima svega
<jelly> jamnicke do besvijesti
<SilverSpace> no da 
<ravilov|web> jel zna netko kako u xp iskljuciti ovo automatsko dodjeljivanje IP-a kad nema mreze i/ili DHCP-a?
<ravilov|web> onaj automatic private address tipa 169.254.79.75
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92WOhvkBjFo
<datase`> jelly: Title: KUD Idijoti - Zdravlje i veselje, Views: 2721, Rating: 100.0%
<MmikePoso> nego, jeste vidli kud LTC ode? :)
<MmikePoso> u nebesa, u ne be sa :)
<jelly> urnebesa
<drj_cro> pa 17$ je
<BotaniCar_> ravilov|web: ne bush to ugasio nikak, mozes eventualno disejblati divajs
<BotaniCar_> MmikePoso: meni mjesecna oscilacija od 2$ ne izgleda kao uzlet u nebesa, jos je smijesnije ako gledas kvartalni trend
<MmikePoso> pa s obzirom da je pred 2 sata bio 14
<BotaniCar_> LTCEUR     10.11     11.60      11.70
<MmikePoso> ovo je uzlet u nebesa
<MmikePoso> super je bilo ovo sa mtgoxom
<BotaniCar_> ah, zaboravio sam da ti pokusavas usicariti na mikrotransakcijama, buger off
<MmikePoso> i panikom :)
<SilverSpace> ja radim u rudniku 
<MmikePoso> sad se oporavlja to sve 
<MmikePoso> fino, fino
<MmikePoso> ravilov|web: izstekaj kabl
<BotaniCar_> MmikePoso: u stvari ljubomorim jer nisam imao dovoljno para da i otvorim rudnik i mesetarim :D
 * MmikePoso goes: huahahaha
<MmikePoso> BotaniCar_: ajmo kod tebe tamo u kucicu slozit mining rig
<MmikePoso> kak mozemo spojit struju?
<BotaniCar_> MmikePoso: NIC s istekanim kablom ima dodijeljen IP , ako sam dobro skuzio, ravilov|web bi da ga nema
<MmikePoso> ima neki elektroenergeticar tu?
<BotaniCar_> MmikePoso: imam struju, nemam hladjenje
<MmikePoso> kupit cemo ventilatore
<MmikePoso> velike
<MmikePoso> one industrijske
<MmikePoso> i crijevo do obliznje sume
<MmikePoso> da svjez zrak ide
<MmikePoso> :D
<BotaniCar_> imam i ventilatore, ali nerado bi pilio brodski pod da napravim airflow, puknuo sam 15 kilokuna u kucicu, necu ju satrat zbog koina :) 
<MmikePoso> hm
<MmikePoso> a imas prozor koji?
<BotaniCar_> nemam. 
<SilverSpace> kome cete prodat cion kaj to ko prima vise 
 * BotaniCar_ ignorira hejtere koji ne provode samostalna istrazivanja :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar_: lol primi se lopate 
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar_> Primi se ti, bas mi se oce shebata kicma pod stare dane
<jelly> SilverSpace: ali super za monopoly
<SilverSpace> :)
<ravilov|web> nisam probao sa istekanim kablom, ako je ustekan a DHCP ne radi ili postoji neki drugi problem, xp ce sam dodijelit neki "private" IP
<ravilov|web> oh well
<ravilov|web> (drugi je sad problem zasto DHCP ne radi)
<jelly> instaliraj linux pa neces imati takvih problema!
<SilverSpace> zna to xp
<ravilov|web> SilverSpace: nazalost nije do xp-a ovaj put
<ravilov|web> jelly: imam i linux u drugoj virtualki :p
<SilverSpace> meni na jednom stroju DHCP uopce nije htio radit 
<SilverSpace> na xp
<ravilov|web> NAT u vboxu mi ne radi kako treba (prema dokumentaciji to je normalno jer je kazu NAT implementacija rudimentarna i falicna), pa pokusavam sloziti nesto sa dnsmasq i TUN/TAP
<jelly> bridge mode ftw
<jelly> ostalo je komplicirano
<ravilov|web> e, ali necu da mi se virtualka vidi izvan hosta
<ravilov|web> ali hocu da virtualka ima pristup netu
<ravilov|web> jelly: to ti je ko da kazes da treba ugasit sve firewalle jer su komplicirani :p
<jelly> NAT != firewall
<ravilov|web> znam da nije
<ravilov|web> ali ono
<jelly> ostavi firewall
<ravilov|web> ajmo pustit virtualku direktno na mrezu
 * ravilov|web ostavlja
<ravilov|web> btw u identicnom vbox setupu ne radi ni linux, pa je ocigledno do mog dnsmasq setupa
<ravilov|web> hmm ova kuharica sad kaze da osim tap/tun ifacea treba dodati i bridge...
<MmikePoso> hoover
<MmikePoso> jesi tu?
<MmikePoso> hrvoje: plonk
<ravilov|web> hm
<ravilov|web> moguce da je problem u firewallu na hostu
<ravilov|web> sad pitanje
<ravilov|web> DHCP serveru sam dao raspon xxx.100 do xxx.200
<ravilov|web> prvi guest koji sam bootao je dobio xxx.190
<ravilov|web> kojom logikom? random?
<SilverSpace> ubise me ovo vrijeme 
<ravilov|web> ubi i ti njega
<SilverSpace> ravilov|web: to i mene zanima meni u mrezi neki idu od 102 pa 122 i 136 
<SilverSpace> kojom logikom ne znam 
<ravilov|web> jel imas "pravi" DHCP server ili neki za kucnu upotrebu tipa dnsmasq?
<weshmashian> mornin'
<jelly> ravilov|web: mozda je random, mozda je hash od mac adrese klijenta, mozda su u sumi
<jelly> hm, da li da odbijam mailove koje korisnici salju na @gmal.com ili ne
<jelly> noch eingmal
<SilverSpace> noc
<jelly> ne noć, noch :-)
<pkiller> jelly pise njemacke fore :)
<jelly> kad me gmal podsjetio
<ravilov|web> jelly: na takve mailove posalji reply sadrzaja "per your request, your subscription to WetHotties has been extended for another year"
<jelly> to bi bilo... neprofesionalno
<SilverSpace> jao odlicne cevose mama doma napravila 
<SilverSpace> danas druzenje u zlatnom medi OSM
<obruT> SilverSpace: jes vidio majstore ? :) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HhabgvIIXik
<datase`> obruT: Title: Road Bike Party 2 - Martyn Ashton, Views: 8800165, Rating: 98.276454%
<SilverSpace> obruT: hebote kakvim to biciklom voze 
<obruT> neki ocito vrlo cvrsti cestovnjak
<obruT> ne znam kak mu se kotaci ne potrgaju
<ravilov|web> pa modificiran bi
<ravilov|web> bic
<ravilov|web> nis cudno
<ravilov|web> parkour na biciklima
<obruT> trial... sto ekipa obicno radi na biciklima za to... ova ekipa (je placena da) to radi na cestovnjacima
<SilverSpace> samo me zanima koliko je puta losnuo na snimanju 
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> ima na kraju snimaka padova :)
<obruT> iako, ova ekipa je definitivno medju najboljim trialasima... gledao sam vise njihovih filmica
<ravilov|web> koliko moras bit lud...
<SilverSpace> ne moras 
 * SilverSpace misli za sebe da nije lud 
<SilverSpace> mada sam radio dosta gluposti 
<ravilov|web> right
<ravilov|web> vecina ljudi za sebe misli da nisu ludi :p
<ravilov|web> otkrio sam jos jedan benefit tuneliranja/masqueradinga umjesto jednostavnog bridgeanja
<ravilov|web> radi mi ssh na host koji je inace restrictan na moj host ip :)
<ravilov|web> (iz guesta naravno)
<SilverSpace> ravilov|web: ;P
<SilverSpace> kad gledam u nazad sreca me je mazila da nisam imao ozljeda oguljena koljena laktovi brada nos se ne racunaju 
<ravilov|web> a nedostatak zareza? :p
<pkiller> to je jer nije kacigu nosio :)
<SilverSpace> ovo su ludaci https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hv_DRJZZ2qI
<datase`> SilverSpace: Title: Red Bull Rampage from start to finish, Views: 3050906, Rating: 98.33222%
<SilverSpace> ravilov|web: ljenostpisanjaznakovanepotrebnih
<ravilov|web> y u lzy
<ravilov|web> zarezi nisu nepotrebni znakovi btw :p
<pkiller> tko se ovdje bavi web dizajnom ... css i te Å¡eme
<ravilov|web> jupi, konacno slozio da mi 100% radi veza iz vboxa prema van!
 * ravilov|web zna css ali se ne bavi dizajnom
<ravilov|web> zasto o zasto mi glupavi windows update uporno nudi silverlight iako sam vec bezbroj puta zakvacio "don't show this update anymore"?
<ravilov|web> oh wait
<ravilov|web> pa to je M$
<ravilov|web> sto se i ja cudim
<pkiller> ma znam i ja css ali sam izgubio osjecaj za lijepo :)
 * ravilov|web nije placen da ima osjecaj za lijepo
<pkiller> sve neke cudne boje odaberem... a ne želim kopirat neku drugu stranicu (iako je sve danas kopija necega :/ )
<ravilov|web> ja uglavnom odaberem neku base boju pa odem na one stranice gdje mi izgenerira nekoliko tonova te boje
<ravilov|web> ili se drzim standardnog klasicnog black/white/gray
<pkiller> ma ja idem na adobe kuler pa si nađem neki swatch ... ali sve to bude bezveze...
<ravilov|web> mozda si prezahtjevan
<pkiller> e pa to je problem...
<pkiller> ali kad drugi netko napravi... onda nije moj problem :)
<MmikePoso> instaliras addonse u vbox
<MmikePoso> i copy paste prestane raditi :/
<pkiller> ma koji vbox... od oraclea?
<pkiller> virtualbox?
<ravilov|web> MmikePoso: sjecas li se rasprave o guest addons od prije nekidan? :p
<ravilov|web> er wait
<ravilov|web> MmikePoso: moras omoguciti shared clipboard u postavkama vma
<ravilov|web> ne znam sto ti znaci da je prestalo radit kad si instalirao GA, to znaci da je prije instalacije radilo? meni nije nikad radilo bez GA, ponekad ni s njima...
<MmikePoso> yup
<MmikePoso> prije instalacije je radilo
<pkiller> MmikePoso: koje si windowse na kraju instalirao?
<SilverSpace> ?
<MmikePoso> bogme, sad radi
<MmikePoso> pkiller: 99
<MmikePoso> :D
<MmikePoso> pkiller: ubuntu 13.10
<MmikePoso> naime
<pkiller> :)
<MmikePoso> postgres advanced server od enterpriseDBa nemresh instarliati do kraja ako nemas Xe :)
<ravilov|web> MmikePoso: F U, taman sam mislio da sam zavrsio sa slaganjem virtualki, sad moram isprobat clipboard
<ravilov|web> that's insane
<MmikePoso> :D
 * MmikePoso kuri i kad nezna da kuri :)
<pkiller> za sta vi koristite te virtualke, za posao ili za testiranje (posao) :)
<ravilov|web> ha
<ravilov|web> gle radi
<ravilov|web> job done
<ravilov|web> pkiller: za virtualizaciju uglavnom
<ravilov|web> :p
<pkiller> ali na cemu na desktop kompjuterima ili na serverima... 
<pkiller> evo zarez ,
<rut> pkiller za skatulje 
<ravilov|web> pkiller: na svemu, gdje god treba
 * ravilov|web na laptopu
<pkiller> znaci više za testiranje...
<MmikePoso> pkiller: ja za testiranje najcesce, lakse mi je imat to sve na laptopu nego se drkuljit na remote serverima
<MmikePoso> testiranje, slaganje, isprobavanje
<ravilov|web> ne bi to nazvao testiranje
<MmikePoso> kad sam zadovoljan onda slozim na zivom stroju 
<MmikePoso> i tamo testiram 'za pravo' :D
<ravilov|web> za brzinske potrebe
<jelly> MmikePoso: a mi selimo sve sa fizikalaca na virtualke
<ravilov|web> MmikePoso: ti ko ja, instalirao XP u virtualku i onda selio na pravi hardver
<pkiller> MmikePoso: a ne bi bilo bolje da onda to samo exportaš i instaliraš na production?
<MmikePoso> vec imam slozene virtualke - mongodb cluster, mysql m-m, mysql ndb, postgres drekeci, i tak....
<MmikePoso> jelly: a znam
<MmikePoso> pkiller: ne, jer je ovo sandbox
<BotaniCar_> ravilov|web: ako ti sto znaci, nisi sam. Imam jedan debian gateway na kojem dnsmasq nazivno radi - no ne dodjeljuje adrese, vec su mi ljudi pregledavali i konfiguraciju i fizicki layout mreze, nitko ne kuzi zakaj ne radi 
<ravilov|web> MmikePoso: znaci imas sredjene sve najbolje baze svijeta :p
<MmikePoso> ravilov|web: da
<MmikePoso> mysql ndb se istice, jelda? :)
<jelly> svakom svoje, nekome je hardver skup, nekome je management fizickog hardvera i ispadi skupi
<ravilov|web> BotaniCar_: ja sam svoj rijesio, problem je bio u krivim rulovima u iptables
<pkiller> jel koristi tko od vas nx server / client
<weshmashian> ll
 * ravilov|web ne zna sto je to pa onda ocigledno ne koristi
<weshmashian> damnit
<ravilov|web> weshmashian: .: no such file or directory
<MmikePoso> weshmashian: de i neki password kad si vec tu :D
<ravilov|web> hunter2
<weshmashian> MmikePoso: Uvaeshochaa7yaud
<weshmashian> eto ti :)
<ravilov|web> weshmashian: mislio je neki u upotrebi a ne frisko izgenerirani :p
<weshmashian> ravilov|web: trazio je password i dobio je password :)
<ravilov|web> fair 'nuff
<BotaniCar_> +1 za passworde koji su u granicama pamtljivog :)
<MmikePoso> weshmashian: dobar! :)
<ravilov|web> flyinghorsedeadbattery
<MmikePoso> pwgen: invalid option -- '3'
<MmikePoso> Usage: pwgen [ OPTIONS ] [ pw_length ] [ num_pw ]
<MmikePoso> Options supported by pwgen:
<MmikePoso>   -c or --capitalize
<MmikePoso> 	Include at least one capital letter in the password
<jelly> BotaniCar_: to su samo oni koje koristis svaki dan
<MmikePoso>   -A or --no-capitalize
<MmikePoso> 	Don't include capital letters in the password
<MmikePoso>   -n or --numerals
<MmikePoso> 	Include at least one number in the password
<MmikePoso>   -0 or --no-numerals
<jelly> ...
<MmikePoso> 	Don't include numbers in the password
<MmikePoso>   -y or --symbols
<pkiller> botanicar... dali je dobar password Dal1J3dobarPassw0Ed
<MmikePoso> 	Include at least one special symbol in the password
<weshmashian> ... x2
<MmikePoso>   -s or --secure
<jelly> MmikePoso: jebote
<MmikePoso> 	Generate completely random passwords
<MmikePoso>   -B or --ambiguous
<MmikePoso> 	Don't include ambiguous characters in the password
<jelly> MmikePoso: paste
<MmikePoso>   -h or --help
 * weshmashian bitchslaps MmikePoso 
<MmikePoso> 	Print a help message
<MmikePoso>   -H or --sha1=path/to/file[#seed]
<MmikePoso> 	Use sha1 hash of given file as a (not so) random generator
<MmikePoso>   -C
<MmikePoso> 	Print the generated passwords in columns
<MmikePoso>   -1
<MmikePoso> 	Don't print the generated passwords in columns
<ravilov|web> MmikePoso: koji ti je
<MmikePoso>   -v or --no-vowels
<MmikePoso> 	Do not use any vowels so as to avoid accidental nasty words
<MmikePoso> eh
<MmikePoso> :/
<ravilov|web> kickban
<MmikePoso> tvYbHEhloS6XCXnaYSOI0z5LW5Jiq2pbo
<ravilov|web> :p
<MmikePoso> to sam tijo 
 * MmikePoso se iepricava
<MmikePoso> ispricava
<MmikePoso> jelly: pa, nisam namjerno
<pkiller> haha nisi valjda | koristio za irc
<ravilov|web> MmikePoso: moj (regularni) klijent me upozori ako hocu pejstati vise od 5 linija teksta, tvoj nije toliko pametan? :)
<rut> osjetljivi ljudi .. i dlaka im smeta u jajetu 
<ravilov> tako
<pkiller> ma ja koristim weechat... konacno sam ga  sredio da nekako izgleda... i onda ga koristim uz tildu... i byobu-tmux
<ravilov> /kick ravilov|web GO AWAY
<pkiller> i sad konacno imam klijent sa kojeg se mogu od bilo kuda spojit na irc... ima i neki android klijent koji se spaja na weechat, pa onda i u pokretu, sve iz jednog interfejsa :)
<MmikePoso> ravilov: jesi ti kad cuo za /exec ?
<ravilov> MmikePoso, nekad davno
<ravilov> oh
<ravilov> I get it
<MmikePoso> there you go :)
<MmikePoso> htio sam bit pametan
<MmikePoso> sa velikim passwordima
<ravilov> i bio si
<ravilov> lol
<MmikePoso> 4OSUX0OCWUsxEZyafwOWsub1mgGjCQjOQN2q7ttFlHGs0235IjgN
<MmikePoso> kFLzHKo9KHp4SjP9rZRLUbi79FoBHVuK75rUJKsoQhaMwnoMvdJ2
<MmikePoso> KZdUV5yFvACV5YEKpFEqahQqTT7Otk6HGygfXgEcpJ2NlWR2Ufi5
<MmikePoso> :D
<MmikePoso> al' me sjebalo
<MmikePoso> pa mi pwgen fino upute ispiso :)
<MmikePoso> i svima vama :)
<ravilov> neki bi to zvali iskompleksiranom kompenzacijom :p
<hbogner> ipak idem na lenovo p780, nasao ga za 220€, europska verzija :D
<jelly> pwgen 16 1 i niko to neće pogodit
<jelly> kakvi -s, -A, kakvi bakrači
<ravilov> hmm
<ravilov> apt-get install pwgen
<ravilov> je dobar prvi korak
<ravilov> cek, on to generira pronounceable passwords?
<ravilov> po cemu je ovo pronounceable?!
<jelly> po engleskom, ravilov 
<ravilov> no it's not
<jelly> nema f nego ph, nema u nego oo, th, i slicno
<ravilov> mah
<hbogner> kaj znaci RMA na servisu?
<hbogner> sad vidio da mi to pise na webu
<jelly> hbogner: povrat vendoru i zamjena dijela
<hbogner> pise Status: zavrsen - vas uredjaj je zavrsen
<jelly> onda su valjda zamijenili vec
<hbogner> sad zovem
<ravilov> hbogner, Return to Manufacturer Authorization
<ravilov> google cuda nadje
<hbogner> nasao nesto slicno
<hbogner> ali sad mi kazu da to znaci da cekaju odgovor proizvodjaca
<markosejic> good day
<hbogner> mozda cekam odgovor jer su uredjaj primili 1 dan nakon isteka garancije, sto je bilo u nedjelju, neradni dan
<ravilov> hbogner, to u principu RMA i znaci, ne znam zasto pise da je gotov, mozda je gotov "sto se njih tice"?
<hbogner> da, to me zbunilo, zato sam i pitao sto rma zaci, da nisma krivo skuzio
<pkiller> baš sam pričao sa jednim frendom prije koji dan... pa pošto ovdije se često dotakne i politika i kako nas sexa ova naša država...
<pkiller> da podijelim sa vama ideju :)
<MmikePoso> http://www.nowykurier.com/toys/gravity/gravity.html
<MmikePoso> :D
<pkiller> mi smo narod koji boluje od štokholmskog sindroma, a država nas je otela...
<pkiller> imamo sve simptome, i naroda i vlasti... sad samo treba naći nekoga da dobro napiše tužbu
<pkiller> i pošto smo sad dio eu... imamo se kome žalit :)
<hbogner> Mmike, probaj phun http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phun
<MmikePoso> hbogner: ima linux varijanta?
<MmikePoso> http://www.algoryx.se/dynamics-for-spaceclaim/
<MmikePoso> droooooooool
<CTCP2> hbogner : po cem je tak dobar taj P780
<CTCP2> i di si ga naso
<hbogner> Mmike, mislim da ima, nesjecam se
<hbogner> CTCP2, baterija 4000mah(min 2dana pri zestokom koristenju, do max 7 dana klasicnog koristenja), dualsim
<hbogner> CTCP2, u ducanu istocno od nas
<CTCP2> a mane/nedostacI?
<CTCP2> bas trazim neki OK mob
<hbogner> CTCP2, http://www.telekineza.com/lenovo-p780-vasa-recenzija/
<jelly> meni se Jiayu G3S pokazao cist ok
<hbogner> "Trajanje baterije se može usporediti s Nokia 6500 classic – od 3 do 7 dana."
<markosejic> bit ce zanimljivi ubuntu telefoni
<hbogner> http://www.gsmarena.com/lenovo_p780-5544.php pa usporedjuj
<hbogner> jel netko zeli kupit Panasonic KX-TDA15 ?
<jelly> ha, isti SoC, ista rezolucija, jedino je veci ekran 
<hbogner> soc?
<jelly> system on a chip.  ajmo rec procesor
<hbogner> ok, to, jer nasao sam vise soc opisa smao nisam znao sto tocno mislis
<hbogner> google previse nudi, kak nezna pogodit kaj ja mislim :D
<ravilov> kazu da je ribicija opustajuca... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J3taIbJK8X8
<datase`> ravilov: Title: gone fishing, Views: 1, Rating: %
<MmikePoso> hbogner: koliko para?
<jelly> (procesor i graficka i, cesto, radio i kojesta ..)
<jelly> ali vec je 4.3" veliko, 5" od ovog lenova bi mi bilo uf
<hbogner> Mmike, http://emmi.rs/mobilni-telefoni-mobilni-telefon-lenovo-p780.11.html?productId=37619
<hbogner> Mmike, ali ja cu dobit drugu cijenu s druge lokacije
<hbogner> jelly, ja imam ogromne ruke, pa mi je to ok, frend ga ima, probao, ok je
<jelly> ae
<BotaniCar_> ravilov: "views 1" voah, dze ga nadje tako svjezeg ! :) 
<hbogner> Mmike, imas ga i iz kine za $220 ali 3g radi samo na 2100mhz, dok je to kod nas samo u gradu, onda te van grada baci na 2g
<hbogner> http://www.forum.hr/showthread.php?t=814663
<hbogner> http://www.forum.hr/showpost.php?p=48020293&postcount=436
<hbogner> sorry na spamu
<ravilov> ajme, zar se na fhr ide za mobitele??
<MmikePoso> hbogner: koliko je tih 39k kuraca  nasim novcima?
<MmikePoso> erm, pimpeka
<hbogner> Mmike, djeli sa 15
<MmikePoso> tijo sam rec pimpeka
<MmikePoso> dijeli ti 39 sa 15 :)
<BotaniCar_> MmikePoso: centimetar je centimetar :) 
<ravilov> MmikePoso, ali si ipak odlucio bit pristojan
<MmikePoso> 2.6?
<hbogner> tako nekako, ja ga dobijam za 100€ manje
<hbogner> zato i uzimam
<MmikePoso> 2600 kuna?
<hbogner> da to je kad podjelis 39k sa 15
<jelly> skupo
<hbogner> ja ga dobijam za 100€ manje
<jelly> to je taman cijena koja bi bila podnosljiva
<hbogner> ili od kineza za 220$ ali oni nemaju "3G Network HSDPA 900 / 2100"  nego samo "3G Network HSDPA 2100"
<jelly> ooh, ima i usb host
<jelly> odn. usb OTG
<hbogner> da
<jelly> moj kinez to nema
<hbogner> koje otg ili 900mhz?
<jelly> otg
<markosejic> izlazi i neki ultra jeftini Firefox Os Telefon
<jelly> a za 900MHz ne znam
<jelly> hbogner: kak se to vidi?
<hbogner> jelly, ovaj ima u specifikacijama, ali mora bit negdje u postavkama
<hbogner> prosnjofaj po netu svoj mob
<hbogner> vidina telekineza.com
<jelly> to mi nis ne znaci kad vendor zna lagati u specki
<hbogner> znam, znam
<CTCP2> ima odje za 2100 (275 E): http://www.njuskalo.hr/lenovo-mobiteli/lenovo-p780-black-5.0-hd-gorila-glass-ips-1gb-4gb-qc-1.2ghz-oglas-10156477
<hbogner> prosnjofaj po netu, ili u opcijama moba, pisali su da se moze/nemoze oznacit
<hbogner> CTCP2, ima kineska verzija "3G: WCDMA 2100 MHz"
<hbogner> to samnarucis za 220$
<jelly> Network Support:GSM 850/900/1800/1900, WCDMA 2100MHz 
<ravilov> sta nije (w)cdma ono za ameriku?
<ravilov> ono sto koriste bez sim kartica
<ravilov> verizon i slicno
<hbogner> al sve je to ok, smao kad odes van grada 3g bazne stanice rade na 900, u gradu su na 2100, pa te van grada prebaci na 2g
<hbogner> to ej jedina caka
<hbogner> ravilov, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/W-CDMA_%28UMTS%29
<hbogner> is an air interface standard found in 3G mobile telecommunications networks.
<ravilov> mmm ok
<jelly> iskreno nemam pojma koji se standard za prijenos koristi, al u gradu to radi 3-15 Mbps downloada
<hbogner> e pa u gradu je 3g ok, van grada te baca na 2g, i to je razlika
<jelly> e sad, dal android pise wcdma a koristi hspa u tom dijelu spektra, dunno
<ravilov> nda, to je sve samo grafika
<ravilov> moj recimo ovisno o temi u gradu gore napise 4G, a hardverski ne podrzava 4G :)
<jelly> na ikoni pise H ili H+ ;-)
<ravilov> moze pisat i jedno i drugo, ovisno koju temu odaberem :p
<ravilov> hbogner, za taj lenovo preporucujem instalirat neku temu koja ce za 2G napisat 5G :p
<hbogner> ha ha ha
<hbogner> ma bitno da baterija drzi i da mogu 2 kartice unutra, dosadilo mi vuc 2 moba
<ravilov> pa spremi ih u djep
<ravilov> ne moras ih vuci
<jelly> waiting for triple sim
<hbogner> a bas ih volim vuc na lajni ko psa
<jelly> jos stavis i aplikaciju za lajanje
<jelly> heh, jezikoslovci bi poludili da vide mailove tehnicara
<jelly> > Fejlala je predaktivacija, dhcp nije uspio asajnati adresu. Riješeno
<CTCP2> svetogrdje
<ravilov> strasno
<hbogner> ja poludim kad vidim neki ekonomsko/politicko/pravni tekst
<jelly> asajnanje adrese mi je simpaticno
<ravilov> hbogner, poludis li dovoljno taman ces razumjeti tekst
<ravilov> asajnanje me iz nekog razloga podsjeca na asangea
<hbogner> slusao nekidan nesto na radiju i skoro se upisao od smjeha
<hbogner> neki novi funkcioner se zasprehao 
<jelly> pravni tekstovi mi vise lice na neki low-end programski staticki jezik di sve zivo moras definirati rucno
<ravilov> 10 REM pocetak
<ravilov> 20 GOTO 10
<jelly> ono, 30 ekrana deklaracija, pola ekrana korisni inner loop, 10 ekrana exceptiona
<ravilov> 30 REM kraj
<jelly> JMP $FCE2
<ravilov> 10 GOSUB 10
<jelly> etogana
<ravilov> *boom*
<jelly> ?OUT OF MEMORY  ERROR IN 10
<ravilov> pih
<ravilov> nije imlodirao
<MmikePoso> SYS64728
<MmikePoso> erm
<MmikePoso> SYS64738]
<MmikePoso> e rokoru
<ravilov> opet passwordi?
<MmikePoso> ti nisi komodor'ca im'
<MmikePoso> o
<ravilov> ne
<ravilov> ZX
<jelly> boo
<jelly> dole gumicari
<ravilov> the original chiclet keyboard!
<jelly> so jes jes
<ravilov> kad sam se navikao na ZX filozofiju prakticki nisam ni htio nista drugo
<ravilov> tu pritisnem jednu tipku i izbaci cijelu naredbu
<ravilov> tamo moram sve tipkat!
<jelly> pa da,  to je ok ak imas 26 naredbi ili manje
<ravilov> zasto?
<ravilov> pa postoje razni shiftovi :)
<ravilov> ok, vise nije jedna tipka nego 2, oh well
<jelly> modifieri su komplicirani
<ravilov> less so ako su sticky
<jelly> tek su onda komplicirani
<ravilov> e jbg
<SilverSpace> ?
<MmikePoso> jedino kaj je spektrum imao bolje od komodorca je ugradjeni basic
<MmikePoso> ono kaj je komodorac imao se moglo komotno zvat napredni assembler
<SilverSpace> basic jao prvi program za izracun place 
<SilverSpace> danas mi zao kaj se tome nisam posvetio 
<MmikePoso> nikad nije kasno, sspace
<SilverSpace> kad sam bio jebivjetar 
 * MmikePoso zamislja SilverSpacea kako galebari po jadranu :)
<SilverSpace> MmikePoso: :) jedno vrijeme me drzalo jedrenje 
<SilverSpace> odoh po kruh
<MmikePoso> iso sam ja sad po kruh
<MmikePoso> i sjebo
<MmikePoso> to tak kad te zensko salje u ducan
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> pisi ne pamti :)
<ivoks> pa je...
<ivoks> netko mi otrovao psa
<ivoks> :(
<SilverSpace> gamad 
<jelly> :-( dok te nije bilo ili?
<ivoks> da
<MmikePoso> fak :(
<MmikePoso> ivoks: uginuo?
<ivoks> da
<MmikePoso> e jebemu mater :((
<MmikePoso> sumnjas na susjeda nekog?
<MmikePoso> da dodjem s batinama ili necim?
<MmikePoso> picku materinu :(
<ivoks> ne sumnjam na susjede, stalno smo imali nekog psa
<ivoks> osim ako nije slucajno
<MmikePoso> kol'ko je star pas bio?
<ivoks> 6 mjeseci
<jelly> pih, dijete :-|
<jelly> di to, ovdje ili dole?
<ivoks> u zagrebu
<SilverSpace> jos malo zadnje kolo i moramo pobjediti Slovan Bratislavu
<SilverSpace> http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00EONR674
<SilverSpace> wtf 600eura
<ivoks> no, nije otrovana
<ivoks> ugusila se sama s necim
<CTCP2> :<
<CTCP2> btw, trebaju kome PCI-e riseri?
<CTCP2> Mmike
<CTCP2> di je botanicar
<CTCP2> narucujem ove
<CTCP2> http://www.ebay.com/itm/PCI-E-1x-to-16x-Powered-USB-3-0-1M-Extender-Riser-Adapter-Card-Bitcoin-Litecoin-/310852430004?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item48603fa8b4
<CTCP2> i jos neke
<CTCP2> pa ak neko oce da uzmemo skupa
<weshmashian> meni treba cubieboard :)
<SilverSpace> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BhvcIg3CAAA4zhW.jpg:large
<Mmike> CTCP2, neznam :)
<Mmike> CTCP2, tek sam doso doma
<Mmike> idem dete imat 
<SilverSpace> weshmashian: cubieboard nema display port i zato necu to :)
<SilverSpace> Gigabyte Brix cekam
<jelly> CTCP2: kak to radi?
<SilverSpace> fora http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4779#ov
<markosejic> bas fora
<CTCP2> jelly : pa normalno radi :D
<CTCP2> jedino ak oces full performanse i za igre, onda uzmes 16x-16x verziju
<SilverSpace> seati smo 
<SilverSpace> mogo bi u prag
<SilverSpace> Ako danas kupim litavski ili ukrajinski kečap umjesto ruskog, tada će Rusija izgubiti nekoliko centi .. Nije puno, ali je pravedno
<Hrki> cuj, rusija ima prava na krim vise nego albanci
<Hrki> zasto su albanci neovisni, a ove zajebavaju
<Hrki> naravno, albance podrzava amerika pa je uredu
<CTCP2> Hrki : e pa to ti je ta "americka pravica" i "demokratija"
<CTCP2> quod licet Iovi, non licet bovi
<CTCP2> sto mogu jedni, ne mogu drugi
<CTCP2> dok ameri razore drzave do temelja
<CTCP2> i zatim im isti one uvale ogromne kredite da si obnove to sto su im razorili
<CTCP2> nazivaju to "demokracijom"
<CTCP2> fora ti je u tome da EU i USA zele guzit rusiju prek ukrajine
<CTCP2> a rusi nisu mali debilceki koji ce to dozvolit
<CTCP2> putin nije onaj debos jeljcin
<CTCP2> inace, da je obrnuta situacija
<CTCP2> tj da je ukrajina za rusiju, a krim kontra
<CTCP2> vec bi ameri "oslobodili krim" i "uveli demokraciju" :D
<Hrki> zato mi je drago da se kina jaca i slicni
<Hrki> da nebude samo jedan policajac :D
<CTCP2> +1
<CTCP2> nema veceg gusta neg gledat amere kak kmece xD
<CTCP2> iran, sirija, ukrajina, ne padaju im sam tak u ruke ko sto su planirali
<SilverSpace> CTCP2: gle rusi su vise puta tenkovima usli u druge drzave od bilo koga 
<SilverSpace> samo kaj ti to neces vidjeti 
<SilverSpace> u ime ugrozenih rusa 
<SilverSpace> isti su ko hitler tamo gdje je rus tamo je rusija 
<CTCP2> mozda, ali NISTA MANJE vrijedi i za amere
#ubuntu-hr 2014-03-05
<Mmike> kme :(
<ravilov> <CTCP2> nema veceg gusta neg gledat amere kak kmece xD
<ravilov> <Mmike> kme :(
<ravilov> now what does that make you? :)
<ivoks> https://www.gitorious.org/gnutls/gnutls/commit/6aa26f78150ccbdf0aec1878a41c17c41d358a3b
<ivoks> apple 1
<ivoks> gnutls 1
<ivoks> jos cekamo isti bug u opensslu
<ivoks> i onda mozemo reci da je to namjerno
<ravilov> mozda su svi forkani iz istog koda
<hurtigbuffer> ili u nssu
<jaizza> dobro jutro radni narode
<markosejic> D Dan
<Elfkill> uuuu jebote, kolko pisulinaca
<CTCP2> imas i #linux.hr
<Elfkill> ja ti volin windows
<Elfkill> hihihi
<jelly> Elfkill: cijeli freenode ih je pun, ukljucivo *-women kanala
<Elfkill> ma to sam htio pitat
<Elfkill> imal sto phicaka viska ???
<jelly> Elfkill: to pitanje je neprimjereno na tehnickoj mrezi
<jelly> trazit curu odi na iskricu, fejs ili nesto slicno
<MmikePoso> Stipe?
<Elfkill> mikiiiiiiiiii
<Elfkill> sunce ti i livado neobrana
<Elfkill> dis ti
<Elfkill> olupino stara sto se radi kod tebe
<MmikePoso> Pa za ne povjerovat ! :)
<MmikePoso> Pa odakle ti tu, nesrico? :)
<Elfkill> Mmike ovi ovdje me odmah popljuvali, koda nemaju vhiska za mene :( shmrc
<MmikePoso> e, da
<Elfkill> a zanan da imaju, samo su skrtavi
<MmikePoso> moras bit pristojan tu 
<MmikePoso> to ti je, fina skola
<Elfkill> aha aha
<MmikePoso> samo nas trojica odabranih mozemo bit nepristojn
<Elfkill> pokusam pazit tolko mogu obecat
<MmikePoso> Elfkill: jel' majnas sto bitcoine i ove druge coine? :)
<Elfkill> al ako me okripi a jeb*ga brate, znas kako je
<Elfkill> lol 
<Elfkill> sto ste bunarili po kontejnerima pa naisli na koji dobar diskich ? LOL
<Elfkill> i cek, znaci ja sam jedan od te 3-ce ?
<Elfkill> ili ?
<jelly> you wish!
<Elfkill> aj aj samo polako, naviknut cu vas ja polako
<Elfkill> kroz dan dva i bit cu i vama normalan :)
<MmikePoso> Elfkill: di si ti sad, more ili zg?
<MmikePoso> jel' imas jos pse i macke i ribice i sve ono? :)
<Elfkill> ama Zg zadnjih dekadu ipo
<Elfkill> i sve i sve
<Elfkill> jos su zivi
<Elfkill> +koralje 
<MmikePoso> Finding Nemo Aquarium :)
<MmikePoso> hehe :)
<MmikePoso> a mladica, jos s tobom?
<Elfkill> je
<Elfkill> ti ??
<Elfkill> kako tvoj zivot
<Elfkill> tj jos uvijek me trpi hihihi
<MmikePoso> bas htio komentirat
<MmikePoso> Ja dobio dijete ima skoro pola godine
<MmikePoso> pa ne spavam
<Elfkill> ah, navika pardon 
<MmikePoso> i uopce sam malo lud ovih dana :)
<Elfkill> uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<Elfkill> majk napravio backup
<MmikePoso> inace sve po starom, jedem, pijem, pusim, debljam se ;)
<MmikePoso> Elfkill: ahahahahahaah :)
<Elfkill> za 6 miseci backup backup-a, spavat i ovako i onako neces, a sto je sigurno sigurno je
<Elfkill> brijen da cu danas do filozofskog do rupe nesto trebat
<Elfkill> si ti negdje u blizini ???
<MmikePoso> ne bas
<MmikePoso> green gold
<Elfkill> kazu ima neka teta sa cicama do poda, i to kad stji
<MmikePoso> tj, hilton :)
<Elfkill> aaaaaa
<Elfkill> lijepo, tamo je moja radila taj akvarij
<Elfkill> :)
<Elfkill> mogo bi ti i neki brojchek ostavit, da kad samu blizini koffein poločemo
<Elfkill> aaaa tvoja mladica? koju si to ujebo, ups ovajjj usrecio, neka nasa ili normalna ?
<MmikePoso> pa
<MmikePoso> mislim da je ona dosla na irc kad si ti vec se prizenio :)
<Elfkill> aha, znaci nasa
<Elfkill> jadna ti majka miki naeb si ko zuti
 * ravilov jos jedan? jao
<hbogner> ha ha ha
<markosejic> bas
<hbogner> zvao servis i nakon 37 minuta cekanja saznao da cekaju da se sasung izjasni
<hbogner> *samsung
<hbogner> kroz tjedan/dva
<vileni> hbogner: a uzimas lenovo bez obzira na taj? :)
<hbogner> vileni, i uzet cu jer ja sma jos samo nekoliko dana u rh i nema me poslje mjesec-dva
<vileni> nisi tu za recursion?
<hbogner> a ostavit cu papire pa nek stara ili frend odu po sto god naprave, makar po stari mob
<hbogner> vileni, tad imam ispit
<vileni> nezgodno
<MmikePoso> Elfkill: nasa :)
<MmikePoso> Elfkill: tic joj je bio nick onomadne
<Elfkill> MmikePoso hmmm to mi je poznato
<Elfkill> brijes da sam je zicao ???
<Elfkill> LOL
<Elfkill> mozda onda bolje da me ne spominjes hehehe
<Elfkill> aaa da, o da, pitao i vise nego jednom
<Elfkill> sva sreca ocito nisam bio na dohvat ruke pa mi je obraz cist :P
<BotaniCar> Pita muž ženu: Jesi li ikada poželjela bit muško?!
<BotaniCar> A ona će na to: Ne, a ti?
<Elfkill> oooooOOooooo
<BotaniCar> Elf, Stipe ? :) 
<BotaniCar> o0o0o0o0o0
<Elfkill> pa ebat ga, danas je dan
<Elfkill> kako si mi ti, su i tebe friži ulovili ?
<BotaniCar> Mene supruga ulovila za "kuglice" celicnim stiskom :) 
<Elfkill> jojjjjjjjjjj
<Elfkill> e, moram se požalit na vodstvo
<Elfkill> upozoren sam da se pristojno ponasam
<Elfkill> jesi i ti jedan ot magicne trojke tu koja smije kenjat
<BotaniCar> A Bo(n)ga mi, kako mi je sad shefica doviknula da me trebam, mogla bi mi o ona nekaj napraviti, brb :) 
<Elfkill> jer su mi odmah dali do znanja da ja nisam shmrc
<BotaniCar> Nda, njajuke, vodstvo je super, jedan op i taj je AFK, +h ekipa ne jebe zid puno
<Elfkill> ahh dobro, jer hevalo sunce mamu jos sam pun razrezotina, neki kreten na rupi na zidu napiso phicka
<Elfkill> da mu eben sve po spisku
<Elfkill> vidite vodstvo da pazim kako se izrazavam
<Elfkill> ? ha ? HA?
<MmikePoso> Elfkill: eh, nisi ti jedini
<MmikePoso> mnogi su ti
<Elfkill> ajd, bar nisamo onda osamljeni
<MmikePoso> BotaniCar: jes' ti vidio ovog konja tu? :D
<Elfkill> nemoj tako ruznim rjecnikom na men
<Elfkill> da si bar tovar napisao nebi se ljutio al ovakoooo ??? !!!! ja pa jos konj ?????
<Elfkill> svasta, neam rjeci
<BotaniCar> MmikePoso: tko je (izem mene) kojn ? 
<ravilov> koji kruzok
<ravilov> lol
<MmikePoso> BotaniCar: elf, dakako
<MmikePoso> Elfkill: pa to je pozitiva
<MmikePoso> arne i ja smo bili prvi konji
<MmikePoso> bruno phalanx treci
<MmikePoso> (iako ce on srat da je prvi)
<MmikePoso> privilegija je, onomad, bila bit konjem ;)
<Elfkill> e di je arne, jel ziv on jos ??? Il ga je cesta zaebala pa naglo skrenula ?
 * ravilov bi radije da ga ne jasu osim pod iznimnim okolnostima
<Elfkill> ahhh ravilov, ceka tebe jos puno sjena za papat
<BotaniCar> Nego, kaj se meni desava .. nestalo struje u preduzecu, vrati se - nema mreze. Gledam kaj je, fali na gejtveju jedan interfejs i nemrem ga dici nikako. Na kraju ispadne da u "/etc/network/ifstate" nije navelo sve interfejse, dodam rucno - proradi sve
<BotaniCar> Imao tko kaj slicno ( wheezy) i nasao uzrok ? 
<Elfkill> aha, obicno ljudski faktor
<Elfkill> ako iskljucis fs corruption
<BotaniCar> jedini sam s root pristupom, a nisam bio nadrogiran izmedju zadnjeg sistemasenja i nestanka struje .. 
<BotaniCar> osim ako sam se puknuo s nekom date-rape drogom, pa se ne sjecam.
<Elfkill> hihihihi ili si bio tako jako da se ne sjecas ?
<BotaniCar> da,to
<Elfkill> pa ti drkaj sa jednom a sadrugom po tipkovnici
<BotaniCar> Upravo sam dobio prvi , bar na po primjenjiv, savjet kak da napravim sestru djetetu :) 
<BotaniCar> Mislim, osim klasicnog "*ebi se" 
<BotaniCar> vele da su spermici predodredjeni da naprave cure, izdrzljiviji, ne krepaju nakon 24h kao oni za muske. Savjet je praskati se par dana prije ovulacije 
<Elfkill> lukavo, to bi radilo
<Elfkill> al ne i tijekom
<Elfkill> LOL
<BotaniCar> jesteda
<Elfkill> sto, iti kreces u projekt backup backupa ??? posto jedno vec imas ?
<BotaniCar> Davi me dete da bi seku, a ja kontam da ju napravim sad dok mi se jos dize :) 
<Elfkill> lol
<BotaniCar> Ajde, pogledam dnevnik i ne treba mi sex mjesec dana
<Elfkill> ili to ili poslje ce ti spermice sa injekcijom cupat iz jaja
<Elfkill> cuh da bi to moglo boljet
<BotaniCar> Cek, to je fakat tako ? 
<Elfkill> pa neznam ni ja, al to mi ono logicno, ako tvornica radi al crijeva ne
<Elfkill> kako doc do robe ?
<BotaniCar> Mislim da su mi se jaja upravo uvukla u trbuh 
<Elfkill> trenutno smo otvoreni za sugestije ITKO sa kanala ima ideju
<Elfkill> ???
<BotaniCar> sad ce ravilov reci da skriptiramo to :) 
<Elfkill> a gle, mozda te samo jednom bocnu i ostave iglu unutra, znas ono ko infuzija samo sto konstantno izvlace
<BotaniCar> Elfe,plasis me, vec sam zaboravio koliko si uvrnut :) 
<Elfkill> jedino malo bad ako moras othodat pisat, da ne zapnes
<Elfkill> hihihihihihihi
<Elfkill> evo evo stajem na loptu jajastu
<Elfkill> di si ti inache, u kojem kvartu sljakas
<jelly> BotaniCar: nemam pojma sto /etc/network/ifstate je
<BotaniCar> jelly: fajla koja ifup-u veli kakva je situacija s NICovima 
<SilverSpace> dan
<BotaniCar> sadrzaj tipa lo=lo eth0=eth0 [...]
<jelly> otkad to?
<BotaniCar> jelly: https://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/debian-reference/ch05.en.html
<BotaniCar> ( moras search, ne znam kak da linkam tocan dio, a nisam se sjetio pastebina odma
<jelly> ah, /etc/network/run/ifstate
<jelly> state za ifup/ifdown
<BotaniCar> Je, pardon .. 
<BotaniCar> Dodatno, kreten sam jer po defaultu nisam imao strace na gejtveju pa nisam mogao debugirati uzrok problema, sad je pokrpano .. 
<jelly> al to se dize sa ifup ili sa auto linijom u interfaces(5)
<jelly> BotaniCar: imas li auto ethKAJGOD u /e/n/interfaces?
<BotaniCar> jelly: nekaj se zborkalo, interfaces je ispravno populiran
<jelly> lako moguce, pogotovo ako krepa zbog neke nebitne up/post-up akcije
<BotaniCar> jelly: sad me grize da nadjem uzrok, a juzeri navrli na fejsbuk i ostale poslovno bitne stranice pa nemrem ici ponoviti :( Briem da ce ostati u dnevniku rada s upitnikom kod uzroka ..
<MmikePoso> e, onaj bash
<MmikePoso> jebemti
<ravilov> perv
<MmikePoso> stalno neki nadostukovi
<MmikePoso> umjesto da k'o covek to fino u pitonu napravim
<ravilov> kaki bash?
<ravilov> sta radi?
<SilverSpace> sto ne radi 
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> radi sta treba, al sporo
<MmikePoso> ili ne radi uopce
<MmikePoso> recimo, floating point pizdekanje
<ravilov> eh da
<ravilov> to bash ne prepoznaje
<ravilov> jedino zaobilazno
<MmikePoso> ae
<MmikePoso> 1001 wrapper
<MmikePoso> velim
<MmikePoso> PITON
<MmikePoso> kad sam glup
<MmikePoso> tako mi i treba
<MmikePoso> i sad sam opet odlucio zakrpat bash
<MmikePoso> jer ne stignem to u pitonu :/
<MmikePoso> netko drugi ce to, jednom :)
<MmikePoso> "Mario Splivalo" Travoltified is...
<MmikePoso> "Matteo Suzzivan"
<ravilov> MmikePoso, ako nista drugo na kraju ces imati lijepi library bash workarounda :)
<ravilov> za buduce potrebe
<ravilov> kojih sigurno bude
<MmikePoso> za buduce generacije
<MmikePoso> k'o sto imam hrpu tcsh djidja :) jer sam nekad brijao da je to one shell to rule them all :)
<jelly> pa dobro, al jedno je interaktivni shell a drugo skriptuljanje
<ravilov> lol
<ravilov> bash wants to be for both
<jelly> echo 'scale=6; 2/3'|bc popravio?
<BotaniCar> http://www.boredpanda.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/worst-book-covers-titles-48.jpg 
<jelly> zanimljivo zsh uredno floata u $(( )), ne sjecam se da sam to ikad koristio
<jelly> BotaniCar: mora biti fejk
<ravilov> bash bas sluzbeno ne podrzava float, samo int
<BotaniCar> http://www.boredpanda.com/funny-book-titles-covers/?image_id=worst-book-covers-titles-45.jpg :) Odem se ranit' :) 
<jelly> http://klyker.com/totally-inappropriate-childrens-books-21-photos/ 
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar tek :)
<BotaniCar> o0o0o0 !! Bukmarking ! 
<ravilov> MmikePoso, vid sta sam nasao! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lACkci2TB3Y#t=1m12s
<datase> ravilov: Title: eHrvatska - HRT2, 2009-11-04 - Ubuntu Install Fest u Hrvatskoj, Views: 340, Rating: 60.0%
<rut> di ste fukeri 
<BotaniCar> Djes, rutino, UberSistemce, ljubavnice, ratnice,pjesniche 
<rut> joj daj nemoj kakat 
<rut> sto ima ?
<rut> slabo me ima ovdje u zadnje vrijeme 
<rut> a kad i doletim vidim kako skatulja picajzli oko svega
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XlfSaBcyYlg
<datase> jelly: Title: Gaby Novak - Karavan /Caravan/ (1961), Views: 274, Rating: 100.0%
<rut> pa mi odmah zivot gorak
<BotaniCar> Ti bi da umrem, ha ? :) Nisi nista propustio, kao i obicno revaloriziramo i seciramo popularne novosti i nove tehologije, osim MmikePosoa , on koristi bash za stvari za koje nije namjenjen, i uspijeva. 
<rut> neka .. bitno da uspijeva i dode do cilja 
<rut> i da ne cjepidlaci 
<BotaniCar> Uvijek kad procitam "bez dlake na jeziku" pomislim na playboyeve duplerice 
<rut> daj neki link 
<rut> znam da imas :)
<rut> :P
<BotaniCar> nemam plejboj linkova, samo sljepljene casopise pod krevetom. Tazmisljam da ih stavim ispod sinovog kinderbeta i okrivim ga za stanje casopisa 
<rut> pa koliko mali ima god ?
<MmikePoso> ravilov: :P
<rut> ja zamisljam skatulju i njegovu skatuljicu .. pa taj mora da cijepidlaci ,,, hmm osim ako 
<ravilov> http://is.gd/JyZdKy
<rut> skatuljica ne nosi boxe 
<ravilov> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/t1/1723556_2152191581502748_107101574_n.jpg
<jelly> ravilov: ako mislimo da su nasi gradjevinci fuseri, kakvi su tek njihovi 
<SilverSpace> Meso i sir su jednako loši kao i pušenje
<MmikePoso> ravilov: mosh vjerovat da sam sad jos deblji :/
<SilverSpace> pa sad ti jedi mesinu
<BotaniCar> rut: 2,5 , sasvim dovoljno da bude kriv za $nesto :) 
<ravilov> MmikePoso, kazu da si se smanjio?
<ravilov> jelly, mozda nije do gradjevinaca nego do, erm, akcije...
<MmikePoso> ravilov: lazu!
<ravilov> smezurao i to...
<ravilov> bit ce da lazu
<ravilov> MmikePoso, jesi premotao malo s pocetka? najbolje mi prvi dio spike, krecu oprezno pa te snimaju izdaleka :D
<ravilov> ili jer si im preruzan ili zato da stanes u kadar :p
<MmikePoso> ravilov: ma
<MmikePoso> to je staro :)
<ravilov> da da
<CTCP2> ko je ova zgodna plavusha
<CTCP2> dobio sam poriv da i ja predjem na Yubuntu
<BotaniCar> CTCP2: sam ti vec rekao da si picica ? Bio sam u Bjelovaru, na /msg te trazio broj da te vodim na pivo, a ti nish 
<jelly> CTCP2: onda moras gledat Yubito
<CTCP2> BotaniCar : bijo u ZGu cijele dane
<CTCP2> biznis biznis
<MmikePoso> ravilov: http://youtu.be/tmDXZPS3tJs?t=49s
<datase> MmikePoso: Title: eHrvatska 45 -  Ubuntu Lucid Lynx, Views: 554, Rating: 100.0%
<BotaniCar> Onda si tek pica, mogao si ti mene na pifkana odvest' 
<MmikePoso> da
<CTCP2> pa vidjeh irc tek kad se vratih :D
<MmikePoso> CTCP2 se boji da mu ne otmemo koine :)
<CTCP2> xD
<jelly> nek ne nosi wallet sa sobom...
<CTCP2> BotaniCar : jel trebaju tebi riseri? narucujem pa...
<BotaniCar> CTCP2: ako si mogao (znam da jesi) sloziti remote nadzor mintalica, mogao si i ircmsg alerte amilom sloziti :)
<MmikePoso> majko mila 
<ravilov> MmikePoso, gabariti nastranu, uvijek mi je tesko odlucit jel ima vise kose s vrha ili sa dna glave :)
<CTCP2> http://www.ebay.com/itm/PCI-E-1x-to-16x-Powered-USB-3-0-1M-Extender-Riser-Adapter-Card-Bitcoin-Litecoin-/310852430004
<MmikePoso> ravilov: to je lako - s dna :)
<ravilov> lol
<BotaniCar> CTCP2: nece mi trebati (nema se para) do ljeta, jbg , mozda do onda u cipoteci nabave sve potrebno da si ga sam slozim 
<rut> muffin da bude kriv za takve stvari je malo tu mac
<ravilov> jelly, online wallet ionako ne mozes ponijet sa sobom
<rut> botanicar mislim da je bolje da bude na mamu 
<BotaniCar> ravilov: paradoksalno, drugi ti ga mogu odnijeti :)
<BotaniCar> rut: slazem se , u potpunosti :)
<jelly> ravilov: nosim cijelo vrijeme mail sa sobom, zasto ne waller
<ravilov> nosis samo pristup mailu
<ravilov> osim ako si freak
<BotaniCar> *osim ako imas terabajtni SSD u mobitelu
<BotaniCar> **SD
<pkiller> bilo bi fora da imas fiksnu ip adresu na mobitelu... i da imas svoj mail server :)
<jelly> ravilov: kreditna kartica je isto samo pristup tvom racunu.
<ravilov> jelly, znam, osjetio sam to na vlastitoj kozi
<BotaniCar> http://www.techrepublic.com/article/windows-81-gives-malicious-code-the-boots/ # ste vid'li kak se novije doze bootaju na siguran nacin, znam da vas to sve jako zanima 
<rut> http://postimg.org/image/ypx8pag5p/
<weshmashian> mornin'
<ravilov> wow
<jelly> https://soundcloud.com/woodman/ona-se-budi-shomy-woodman neloš refresh starog klasika
<ravilov> covjek uspio dobit burnin na ekranu mobitela
<ravilov> jesu li vbox guest addons u principu kompatibilni nadolje?
<jelly> ravilov: vbox nije tak dobro pisan da bi se mogao osloniti na to
<CTCP2> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/ssd-dzepu/130956.aspx
<CTCP2> ovo je nice
<weshmashian> i tak, htio sam pogledat neki dobar scifi pa sam pogledo Ender's Game
<weshmashian> i dalje zelim pogledat neki dobar scifi :)
<vileni_> javi kad ga nadjes :)
<Vlado9A3CY> imas na youtube The story of your enslavement
<Vlado9A3CY> :)
<MmikePoso> :D
<ivoks> https://www.recoup.com/offer/JammingAdventures8Day/HighFives
<ivoks> tako se to radi ;)
<SilverSpace> no da
<ivoks> hm, trazi registraciju
<ivoks> tko preko recoupa uzme kod nas aranzman, dio daje u humanitarne svrhe
<BotaniCar> Nekad mi se cini prilicno humano upucati nekoga, da li ljetovanjem kod tebe sponzoriram pogubljenja, ivoks ? 
<SilverSpace> ivoks: jesi rasprodao sezonu 
<SilverSpace> :)
<jaizza> yo
<ivoks> maskare u murteru
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/t1/1975028_1475208586023891_187860563_n.jpg
<BotaniCar> o0o0o
<jaizza> da se malo odmorim od posla
<jaizza> ivoks: tko je to s tobom na slici?
<BotaniCar> ivoks: kul ! :) Treba bit' besraman na dan maskaranja :)
<BotaniCar> ( i di nabavljate najlonke ) 
<ivoks> ima i ozbiljnih:
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/t1/1620619_1475206686024081_691620701_n.jpg
<ivoks> https://scontent-b-ams.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/t1/1510479_1475207426024007_274285472_n.jpg
<ivoks> za ove pomislis kako je jos uvije sezona
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/t1/10001416_1475207959357287_404407309_n.jpg
<ivoks> prate se trendovi
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/t1/1623782_1475207919357291_635111177_n.jpg
<BotaniCar> Aj nek izlevitiraju zdjelicu za milodare :) 
<ivoks> ako ste mislili da su ona dvojica grozni...
<ivoks> https://scontent-a-ams.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/t1/1660976_1475208729357210_223311577_n.jpg
<jaizza> ivoks: gdje je to bilo?
<ivoks> murter
<BotaniCar> 7 krug pakla :) 
<SilverSpace> 100 milijuna eura dnevno za 25% plina rusi dobiju od EU 
<ivoks> nije to problem
<ivoks> problem je sto vise od 50% njihovih prihoda ovise o prodaji nafte i plina europi
<ivoks> to je prilicno losa ekonomija
<ivoks> isto kao i nasa, koja ovisi o turizmu
<hbogner> nasa jos vise ovisi o turizmu
<ivoks> ne bas
<BotaniCar> A , koliko imas ekonomija koje ne ovise primarno o $necem ? 
<BotaniCar> ( na nivou drzava, jel )
<ivoks> evo ti, njemacka
<MmikePoso> ravilov: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R0vNKYlh4D0
<ivoks> SAD
<hbogner> bar se stekne takav dojam kad trkeljaju politicari
<datase> MmikePoso: Title: htv udruga ubuntu-hr, Views: 377, Rating: %
<BotaniCar> njemacka ? Ajde izuzmi lovu od automobilskih koncerna i vidi di si. Ameri nemaju ekonomiju, samo dug i bombe
<ivoks> 103 milijarde dolara rusija zaradi na nafti
<SilverSpace> jaizza: tko je to tebe natjerao na posao :) 
<hbogner> MmikePoso, tko je taj mrsavi na snimci?
<ivoks> BotaniCar: autoindustrija ne cini vise od 10% njemackih prihoda
<MmikePoso> hbogner: eto sam se opet ugusio skoro, od smijeha ovaj put
<hbogner> :D
<MmikePoso> "da sad ne filozofiram previse..."
<MmikePoso> majko mila :)
<ivoks> tocnije, rusiji je 65% prihoda prodaja nafte i plina
<SilverSpace> jaizza: sram ga bilo :)
<jaizza> SilverSpace: nitko zapravo
<jaizza> SilverSpace: go figure
<jaizza> SilverSpace: šef mi je vu Beču
<SilverSpace> ivoks: 65% uh pa to je grdo 
<ivoks> pa to ti velim
<ivoks> a budale se idu kaciti s europom
<ivoks> istina, europa jako ovisi o ruskom plinu
<ivoks> ali ima i drugih izvora plina, a europa je samo jedna
<SilverSpace> 25% 
<ivoks> sigurno je vise od 25%
<SilverSpace> sto se da nadoknaditi 
<ivoks> brijem da cijeli bivsi istocni blok ovisi iskljucivo o rusiji
<pkiller> ma nema šta 2-3 nuklearke ne bi jeftino riješile :)
<SilverSpace> ali po kojoj cijeni 
<jaizza> ako Rusija zavrne pipu, INA će procvjetat
<ivoks> baltik gore
<ivoks> jaizza: istina, mi ne ovisimo o ruskom plinu
<ivoks> mi smo medju manjim potrosacima
<ivoks> nek se desi sranje u ukrajini
<ivoks> rusi ce sjebat prvo srbiju
<ivoks> koja je iskljucivo na ruskom plinu
<SilverSpace> i bosna
<ivoks> a ako se zavrne pipa u ukrajini, ode sve u pm
<ivoks> i ja bi rekao da je ovo sve skupa upravo radi plina
<SilverSpace> jaizza: sef se provodi, a ti duplo radis danas i za njega :)
<ivoks> 'neposlusna' ukrajina rusiji znaci jako veliki problem
<jaizza> SilverSpace: ne
<jaizza> SilverSpace: on samo Å¡efuje
<jaizza> nije da RADI nešto ;-)
<ivoks> al ako im je tako stalo do ukrajine, koji k im nedaju novce da ih izvuku iz problema
<jaizza> "gdje ima Rusa, to je Rusija"
<SilverSpace> http://www.dalmacijanews.com/Portals/0/images/2014/03/plinovod.jpg
<SilverSpace> ivoks: mozda zele ovom frkom povecati cijenu nafte i plina tako i tako govore da oni gube na plinu 
<BotaniCar> ivoks: re:Njemacka, imas pravo. Dugo se nisam informirao. Sad citam i fakat je kak kazes ( http://www.tatsachen-ueber-deutschland.de/en/economy/main-content-06/strong-sectors-in-industry-and-service-providers.html )
<BotaniCar> Doduse, i s 13%, to im je leading industry
<ivoks> al to nije nis
<ivoks> rusija je samo u ponedjeljak izgubila 13% vrijednosti :)
<ivoks> tak da, nije to puno :)
<jaizza> WTF???? http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/sramota-u-selcu-na-karnevalu-ce-spaliti-majku-i-gay-dijete-iz-epruvete/732059.aspx
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> gay dijete
<BotaniCar> iz epruvete !!!
<ivoks> pa to je babaroga samo takva :)
<ravilov> MmikePoso, mlad i nadobudan, prava htv zvijezda :)
<ravilov> i to u ranu zoru
<ivoks> ne samo mlad i nadobudan
<ivoks> vec i upola tanji :)
<ravilov> i vise cupe na glavi
<ravilov> poslije se to spustilo u skembu :)
<MmikePoso> idite
<ravilov> kam?
<BotaniCar> Na shishanje ? Dijetu ? 
<ravilov> presenter: "Mario, vama puno hvala na gostovanju..."
<ravilov> Mmike: "hvala i tebi"
<ravilov> lol
<ravilov> Mmiketa za precjednika!
<SilverSpace> eto kaze Putin da to na krimu nisje ruska vojska 
<ravilov> nego? paravojska?
<SilverSpace> organizirani narod
<CTCP2> pravi rusi!
<SilverSpace> ode netjak na pregled za upis u skolu 
<SilverSpace> bemti kak vrijeme leti 
<SilverSpace> CTCP2: rusi su jos u kolonijalnom robovlasnickom drustvu 
<SilverSpace> svijesni toga koliko ih ima 
<jelly> SilverSpace: dogodio se narod, eh?
<jelly> di sam to vec cuo
<SilverSpace> http://www.24sata.hr/gadgeti/stigao-pravi-leteci-skateboard-iz-filma-povratak-u-buducnost-356370
<ravilov> SilverSpace, narucujes? :)
<ravilov> CTCP2, http://is.gd/gktay8
<SilverSpace> ravilov: obavezno ako ide uzbrdo 
<ravilov> pa vidim da skacu s tim po rampama ko na pravom skejtu
<ravilov> onda valjda ide, bar malo
<jelly> SilverSpace: http://huvrtech.com/ ?  24sata mi ne radi bash
<ravilov> da
<jelly> kad bi bar postojale baterije koje u tako malo mjesta mogu drzati energije da nose jednu osobu, el. auti bi vozili 1000km a ne 200
<CTCP2> ja radim preorder
<BotaniCar> Preorder hover-skejta ?
<SilverSpace> :)
<CTCP2> DA
<jelly> fucking magnets, how do they work
<SilverSpace> jelly: usisavaju energiju iz okoline :)
<obruT> hmm, zanimljiv je ovaj monitor... trenutno prva vijest i link "muzeju vostanih figura"
<jelly> SilverSpace: da, drugi zakon termodinamike objesit macku o rep (i stavit macka na hoverboard)
<BotaniCar> Kaj ne idu macki u vrecu/kutiju  ( vreca moze kamo god)
<jaizza> BotaniCar: ptuj ptuj ptuj
<BotaniCar> p'klat ? 
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uQzXZLA2rYM
<datase> BotaniCar: Title: Zabranjeno Pušenje - Pklatovi (1. Dio), Views: 8798, Rating: 97.948714%
<jaizza> primitivac
<BotaniCar> jaizza: nisi nikad kupila macka u vreci ? :D
<jaizza> BotaniCar: ne
<BotaniCar> Daleko si bolja od mene.
<jelly> prvi dio pklatova na kraju jedne strane kazete/ploce i nastavak na drugoj strani je bas bila fora
<BotaniCar> :) Ahh,znalac :)
<jelly> slika na videu je isto dobra
<CTCP2> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=ZEgJ0oo3OA8
<datase> CTCP2: Title: Breaking: Estonian Foreign Minister Urmas Paet and Catherine Ashton discuss Ukraine over the phone, Views: 301, Rating: 96.3964%
<CTCP2> in russia we trust!
<BotaniCar> Interesantno kako svi gutaju te vijesti o sranjima u inozemstvu, a tu ih imamo sasma dovoljno. Valjda je lakse gledati tudju nesrecu nego se iscupati iz svoje. 
<MmikePoso> customer ima oko 2TB podataka u mysqlu
<MmikePoso> jedno 6-7 baza
<BotaniCar> o0o0o0o0o
<MmikePoso> i hoce 3 od njih syncat dnevno na stage server
<BotaniCar> I, kak cete ? 
<MmikePoso> a dumpovi te tri baze imaju preko 100GB
<MmikePoso> a mysqlu treba dobrih dan i pol da to importa
<BotaniCar> Do tell, imam nesto slicno na umu
<MmikePoso> pa, necemo :)
<BotaniCar> Znaci, ako ti dodjem da bi BIao nekaj vece od 50MB, necete mi pomoci ? :D
<BotaniCar> big data,dude, big data
<BotaniCar> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/t1/1977196_829904127035690_1980640535_n.jpg # nadjite 10 razlika ( spoiler/rjesenje: https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/t1/1888457_10203521390860638_1591237364_n.jpg )
<hrvoje> MmikePoso: xtrabackup stream -> pa samo promjenis datadir na stage-u
<hrvoje> ali i to ce potrajat
<SilverSpace> CTCP2: pa naravno i mi smo sami bombadirali dubrovnik ... i sve ostale gradove 
<hrvoje> MmikePoso: jeste probali mydumper?
<MmikePoso> hrvoje: nah, to ne radi
<MmikePoso> hrvoje: tj, radi, al' za cijeli cluster
<MmikePoso> ma mydumper je isto spor
<MmikePoso> mislim, ima rjesenje
<MmikePoso> debili su maknuli 2 megaogromne baze na drugi cluster
<MmikePoso> al' sad mi nedaju da dropam te dve
<MmikePoso> jer valjda nemaju pojma di im je sto
<ravilov> za svaki slucaj
<ravilov> ?
<MmikePoso> hrvoje: to je, btw, Renauld i ekipa :)
<hrvoje> hmda, koji likovi
<hrvoje> MmikePoso: sa xtrabackup napravis parcijalni bekap i onda to uguras na stage
<MmikePoso> hrvoje: to mi nece raditi zato sto je to 5.1 koji nije imao innodb_file_per_table
<hrvoje> hahahaha
<hrvoje> predivdjam migraciju na novi cluster u skoroj buducnosti :)
<MmikePoso> mah
<MmikePoso> ded633, sjecas se?
<MmikePoso> backup master
<MmikePoso> e, ugl, to je sad samo slave
<MmikePoso> jer njma ne treba m-m
<hrvoje> da
<hrvoje> mozete taj slave nadogradit, i polako prebacit u innodb_file_per_table 
<MmikePoso> da
<MmikePoso> mislim
<MmikePoso> imam vec slave spreman
<MmikePoso> na 5.5 je
<MmikePoso> dump/import obavljen
<hrvoje> ali :)
<MmikePoso> ali nist
<MmikePoso> likovi su idijoti
<MmikePoso> a i kolege nisu bas najbistriji momci nekad :)
<MmikePoso> hrvoje: jomedia_tracking, rings a bell? :D
<hrvoje> da :)
<markosejic> d dan
<MmikePoso> root@ded3554:~# du -ch /home/mysql/data/jomedia_tracking/
<MmikePoso> 1.8T	/home/mysql/data/jomedia_tracking/
<jelly> jebo
<hrvoje> hah koliko traje dnevni bekap 25h :)
<jelly> eh, okines snepšot pa nek traje koliko treba
<jelly> Å¡Å¡Å¡Å¡
<hrvoje> cist sumnjam da je LVM tamo 
<MmikePoso> lvm :)
<MmikePoso> s tim samo problemi :)
<jelly> pfft
<MmikePoso> hrvoje: sam snapshot traje oko 3 sata
<MmikePoso> i onda jos oko 8 sati da se skompresira
<MmikePoso> na dual-hexacore kutiji
<jelly> kakve veze ima broj coreova
<MmikePoso> pa
<MmikePoso> brze kompresira
<jelly> istočiš ga na backup server pa nek se tamo komprimira
<MmikePoso> to je na backup serveru
<MmikePoso> dedicated backups slave
<jelly> onda ok :-)
<MmikePoso> tj, backups dedicated slave
<jelly> bravo!  Tak treba :-)
<MmikePoso> prije su imali backup na stroju koji je imao 8 jezgri
<MmikePoso> i jos su infobright vrtili gore
<MmikePoso> dnevni backup se kompresirao oko 28 sati :)
<jelly> pojma sto je infobright
<hrvoje> jel to jos zivo
<hrvoje> nisam vec dugo cuo da to netko vrti
<CTCP2> SilverSpace : mislis da se vukovar nije namjerno prepustio?
<CTCP2> sve su to puno kompliciranije igre neg sto se ovak na prvi pogled cini nama "gradjanima vulgaris"
<CTCP2> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/hakiran-razgovor-catherine-ashton-kijevske-snajperiste-angazirale-su-vodje-prosvjeda/732188.aspx
<hrvoje> MmikePoso: mozes ih prebacit na tokudb ima bolju kompresiju
<MmikePoso> jelly: column-oriented nadostuk za mysql
<MmikePoso> hrvoje: od infobrighta?
<MmikePoso> hrvoje: e, kakva iskustva imas(te) sa InnoDB Barracudom, Compressed row format?
<MmikePoso> brijem duganu za porn.com to upalit na jednom slavetu
<MmikePoso> pa cemo vidjet
<hrvoje> ne znam za infobright, ali ima bolji od InnoDB-a
<MmikePoso> cek, tokudb nije column oriented?
<hrvoje> radi ok, nisam cuo za neke bugove
<hrvoje> MmikePoso: ne, fraktalni indexi i sl. fore
<MmikePoso> nadam se da se nitko tu nece sjetit toga
<MmikePoso> oni ludi rusi tjeli mysql-ndb
<MmikePoso> taj drek je neupotrebljiv :/
<hrvoje> MmikePoso: radi sasvim dobro
<MmikePoso> nah, ne radi opce :)
<hrvoje> ma tokudb sam mislio
<MmikePoso> aha
<MmikePoso> neznam to
<MmikePoso> nisam probaov
<MmikePoso> vjerojatno nit necu dok nekom ne zatreba
<hrvoje> http://www.tokutek.com/products/tokudb-for-mysql/
<hrvoje> http://www.mysqlperformanceblog.com/2013/08/29/considering-tokudb-as-an-engine-for-timeseries-data/
<SilverSpace> Vladimir Putin nominiran za Nobelovu nagradu za mir! 
<SilverSpace> lol
<CTCP2> Veliki Vodja opet dominira
<jelly> MmikePoso: cemu sluzi "column oriented" nadojeb?
<ravilov> valjda da mozes pristupati na razini kolone a ne samo do tablice
<MmikePoso> ukratko
<MmikePoso> sve relacijske baze su row-oriented, znaci, podaci su ovako zapisani: 1, mario; 2, jelly; 3, hrvoje ; 4, ravilowsky
<MmikePoso> a u column oriented bazi imas: 1, 2, 3, 4; mario, jelly, hrvoje, ravilowsky
<MmikePoso> prednosti su da ne trebas indexe
<MmikePoso> da se jebacki kompresira
<MmikePoso> i da je pretrazivanje najcesce ultra brzo
<MmikePoso> mane su sto je zapisivanje u kurrcu :)
<ravilov> pa onda ti je isto ko row-oriented plus indexi :p
<jelly> MmikePoso: dakle, imas iste podatke samo u backendu u strukturi koja "fizicki" grupira istovrsne podatke blizu jedne drugima?
<jelly> ok, dakle sluzi za performanse?
<ravilov> osim kod zapisivanja :p
<jelly> ocito ces ostaviti lufta za svaku kolonu
<jelly> MmikePoso: jel to vise za blobove ili za "normalne" tipove?
<MmikePoso> jelly: z anormalne tipove
<MmikePoso> za zapisivanje imas brije di je svaka kolona jedan file
<MmikePoso> pa nije bed
<MmikePoso> brisanje je samo markiranje 
<MmikePoso> pa imas optimize/vacuum koji to cisti
<jelly> ili se cilja na nekoga tko ima milijarde redaka pa klasicni pristup ne radi dobro
<MmikePoso> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Column_oriented_database
<jelly> ah.  "Comparisons between row-oriented and column-oriented data layouts are typically concerned with the efficiency of hard-disk access for a given workload, as seek time is incredibly long compared to the other delays in computers"
<ravilov> a alter table x drop column y je onda samo brisanje fajla?
<jelly> MmikePoso: i kaj, onda imas mysql za tocenje unutra i normalan rad, i nadojeb za nekakve analize i DWH?
<MmikePoso> kod inforbrighta mosh kombinirat
<MmikePoso> imas myisam i infobright engine
<MmikePoso> nema innodba mislim
<MmikePoso> jer u biti to nije nadostuk nego mysql-like
<MmikePoso> i mos unutra normalno INSERT udrt
<MmikePoso> al' mosh i LOAD DATA koji je optimiziran za bright engine
<MmikePoso> u praksi to ne radi nish posebno dobro :)
<jelly> heh
<ravilov> jos uvijek postgres (bez nadostuka) > mysql (sa cim god)
<jelly> mislio sam da imas replikaciju na taj inforbright pa onda tamo neke vrste upita rade fantasticno bolje
<jelly> recimo, ako si telekom unutra bi mogao napucati par milijardi CDR-ova svaki mjesec pa jednostavno raditi billing i analizu po pozivatelju 
<ravilov> mysql ne bi bio mysql kad bi radio logicno i prakticno, sta ne?
<jelly> (ako nekog zanima kako se spremaju telefonski pozivi i internet promet http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Call_detail_record)
<MmikePoso> jelly: ma, ovi to koriste za serviranje oglasa
<MmikePoso> analize statistike pizde matere
<jelly> data mining
<ravilov> MmikePoso, otkad skupljaju podatke o oglasima ako ih ima skoro 2TB?
<ravilov> od stoljeca sedmog?
<CTCP2> puno pornofila...
<MmikePoso> ravilov: mislim da zadnje 2 godine
<MmikePoso> ili 3
<ravilov> hmm
<ravilov> onda stvarno imaju puno prometa
<ravilov> sto obzirom na sadrzaj vjerojatno ne cudi
<MmikePoso> http://www.memecenter.com/fun/1098721/wtf-tshirt
<MmikePoso> ravilov: mah
<MmikePoso> ravilov: to su losi momci
<MmikePoso> jedan od manjih clustera
<MmikePoso> ovi veci su bolje slozeni :)
<MmikePoso> idem doma
<ivoks> dobijem CV, kao lik se javlja na posao
<ivoks> a pocne ovako:
<ivoks> Before I introduce myself, I tell you one story about Admiral Cheng-Ho in the 15th century, who is the leading
<ivoks> actor of Kongfu Panda and A Chinese Odyssey directed by Lau Jeffrey.
<jelly> lik zivi vec 600 godina i tak dobro izgleda?!
<ravilov> ivoks, hoces zaposlit?
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> nisam ni citao dalje
<SilverSpace> Dobrovoljci iz Srbije koji se predstavljaju kao pripadnici "četničkog pokreta" stigli su u Sevastopolj pomoći Rusima. Vijest je javila ruska agencija Itartas
<SilverSpace> no da bit ce sranja 
<ivoks> mozda se povijest ponovi
<ivoks> ne bi bilo prvi put da se rusi, srbi i crnogorci na krimu bore protiv ostatka europe
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crimean_War
<ivoks> tja... ma razumijem ja ruse
<ivoks> ako ostanu bez ukrajine i gruzije, nece imati niti jednu toplu luku
<ivoks> odnosno, tokom zime ce ima sva zapadna mora biti smrznuta
<ivoks> Russia and the Ottoman Empire went to war in October 1853 over Russia's rights to protect Orthodox Christians.
<ivoks> zvuci poznato? :)
<CTCP2> lol, "cetnici"
<CTCP2> nadam se da ce ih putin nogom u dupe
<CTCP2> sam fale majmuni da rade provokacije
<jelly> ivoks: sigurno srbi i/ili crnogorci imaju pjesama o tim ratovima
<ivoks> ne znam
<jelly> ima Lord Tennyson zato http://sh.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Charge_of_the_Light_Brigade_%28pjesma%29
<SilverSpace> Novi glasnogovornik Vlade je novinar Jutarnjeg lista
<SilverSpace> no da 
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> naravno
<jelly> kak se veli conflict of interest na rvackom 
<jelly> ^_^
<ivoks> sukob interesa
<jelly> a nepristranost medija? :-)
<DomaMuffin> http://tinyurl.com/ory7lcx # You Sir are an enourmous Cock. 
<DomaMuffin> jelly: imamo rijeci za dosta nepostojecih stvari, no ne i za ovo :) 
<jelly> pazi pijevca?
 * jelly ukrao foru
<jelly> i odnio na drugi kanal
<DomaMuffin> takitreba
<SilverSpace> :)))))
<MmikeDOMA> daklem
<MmikeDOMA> onaj pfadmin je los
 * MmikeDOMA ce napisat svoj
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/video--cetnicki-krim-tim-bradati-vojvoda-milutin-dosao-pomoci-braci-rusima---mi-smo-jedan-narod-/1170880/
<CTCP2> katapultom odjebat
<SilverSpace> a ne ne 
<CTCP2> prmitivci ce sjebat Velikom Vodji plan
<SilverSpace> sto vise ih poslati dolje 
<CTCP2> kreteni ce namjerno zapocet pucnjavu
<CTCP2> malo rakije
<CTCP2> malo cajki
<CTCP2> a americki imperijalisti samo cekaju prvu priliku
<MmikeDOMA> CTCP2, aj posudi koju karticu :)
<CTCP2> xD
<CTCP2> posudio bi da su moje :D
<DomaMuffin> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WVe80iZtlYU&list=RDIbRwSI8yi1o # The Little Albert experiment was a case study showing empirical evidence of classical conditioning in humans.  (bljuc)
<datase> DomaMuffin: Title: Backstreet Boys - Incomplete, Views: 24107345, Rating: 98.942328%
<Mmike> pa tko ce znat :)
<CTCP2> investor xD
<DomaMuffin> Kaj, broji ih ? :D
<CTCP2> pa sad ovih dana ih idemo upogonit napokon
<CTCP2> (duga prica)
<CTCP2> vec likove iz ADM-a pizde
<CTCP2> likovi*
<CTCP2> hrpa opreme ceka da ju se podigne xD
<DomaMuffin> Ja sam umjesto wiki clanka linkao Backstreet boyse .. double shame on me 
<DomaMuffin> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Little_Albert_experiment
<Mmike> likovi
<Mmike> i ADM
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> mislio sam da i za njih majnas
<hrvoje> ravilov: u tim bazama je bio i click history, brzo se skupi redova i podataka
<Mmike> hrvoje, imate di Barracudu u pogonu?
<hrvoje> mi ne, ali imaju korisnici
<DomaMuffin> Err, kutija s 12 HB olobaka kosta 70kn (bez postarine) ? http://www.amazon.co.uk/Staedtler-122-HB-Pencils-Rubber-tipped-Degree/dp/B000GPI5N8
<DomaMuffin> Onda mi je jeftinije kupiti obican printer i tonere, nego ovo https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/t1/943089_10151425260541523_458033860_n.jpg 
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/black/clanak/svjetski-poznata-porno-stranica-ima-posao-za-vas/732246.aspx
<jelly-home> legalese je fakat ko neki proceduralni jezik
<jelly-home> gruntovnica mi je odbila uknjižbu na stan, a u odgovoru piše točno po stavkama a) sto sam trazio b) sto sam podnio uz zahtjev c) sto je od toga priznato d) sto nije priznato e) zasto nije priznato f) sto je ucinjeno kao najbolja implicitna mogucnost (predbiljezba umjesto uknjizbe) g) koji spis treba dalje napraviti h) sto treba dodati da bio ispravan
<jelly-home> uz svaku od tih stavaka je određeni čl. zakona po kojem je nešto napravljeno ili nije napravljeno
<jelly-home> naravno, kako se to pise hrvatski umjesto nekim kracim pseudokodom, ispadne za jednostavnu stvar dvije stranice teksta
<jelly-home> brijem da bi se mogao napisati ekspertni sustav koji bi radio posal suca u gruntovnici, ili barem tetke koja mu pise taj tekst
<CTCP2> +1
<CTCP2> kad citam neka sudska rjesenja, to su tekstovi od 5 stranica
<CTCP2> a jedna recenica se pretegne na pol stranice
<CTCP2> dok dodjes do kraja recenice, zaboravis sta je pisalo na pocetku
<jelly-home> da, citas ga kao staticke definicije i deklaracije
<jelly-home> bilo bi bolje da je smisleno indentiran :-)
<ravilov> hrvoje, a to da, ako se spremaju i takve stvari..
<SilverSpace> bosanska nogometna repka http://imageshack.us/scaled/landing/690/c88.png
<SilverSpace> http://assemblio.hr/
<CTCP2> bar mi ne stavlja u konfu Corsair AX 860
<CTCP2> koje dodje skoro 2000 kn xDDD
<DomaMuffin> +1 za proceduralni jezik,jelly 
#ubuntu-hr 2014-03-06
<ravilov> zijev
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZaJAjGLjZA
<datase> Mmike: Title: Waldemar Matuška - Eldorádo, Views: 10414, Rating: 100.0%
<Mmike> .
<BotaniCar_> Jutro 
<BotaniCar_> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/t1/21349_10201346297156349_1798808834_n.jpg?lvh=1 # nsfw
<BotaniCar_> Also,appletits
<ravilov> kako na NTFS konvertirat sve fajlove u sparse fajlove, te reci filesystemu/OS-u da svi buduci fajlovi budu sparse?
<BotaniCar_> Pomocu postojecih funkcionalnosti, nikak, IMO
<BotaniCar_> Veli MSDN da , The file compression in the NTFS file system is a partial solution to the problem. All data in the file that is not explicitly written is explicitly set to zero. File compression compacts these ranges of zeros. However, a drawback of file compression is that access time may increase due to data compression and decompression.
<BotaniCar_> ( http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/desktop/aa365564(v=vs.85).aspx ) , ali tebi ne treba to, ako sam dobro procitao 
<jelly-home> mozda sparse files koriste isti mehanizam
<BotaniCar_> U stvari, sad razmisljam, i ako ti vrijeme pristupa nije bitno, ovo je tocno sto trebas. Sve postojece na disku kojem enejblas kompresiju ce postati sparse , sve novo ce biti sparse 
<ravilov> ne zelim kompresiju
<ravilov> samo sparseness
<ravilov> znam da NTFS to podrzava, pitanje je samo kako to utilizirati
<ravilov> file mogu rucno konvertirati sa fsutil ali je zapetljano, moram sam rucno odredjivat regije unutar fajla koje su sparse
<SilverSpace> dan
<ravilov> ne mislim to rucno radit za sve fajlove
<ravilov> a i to mi ne pomaze za buducnost
<ravilov> hm, sad bas gledam, ni ext[34] zapravo nema tu opciju
<ravilov> ima jedino da je superblock sparse, i tar kod extracta moze raditi sparse fajlove
<ravilov> i to je to
<ravilov> btw sad bas gledam nesto
<ravilov> mount ima opciju "discard" koja je kazu dobra za SSD-ove, ali je off by default until more testing is done
<ravilov> imam SSD, jel bi preporucili da koristim discard?
 * BotaniCar_ jos nije kupio svoj prvi SSD
<jelly-home> ravilov: ne sa mount opcijom.  Umjesto toga, vrti fstrim na mjesecnoj bazi
<ravilov> jelly-home, thanks, znaci neki cronjob?
<Mmike> ravilov, mi koristimo discard svukud
<jelly-home> da, ili rucno
<Mmike> ja ga koristim i na laptopu i na desktopu
<Mmike> ne vidim di je bed s istom
<ravilov> jelly-home, a sto fali mount opciji?
<ravilov> Mmike, imas ssd na desktopu?
<Mmike> nego sta :)
<Mmike> tamo sam ga prvog imo
<ravilov> ili imas discard po defaultu?
<Mmike> 109 kuna platio pred 2 godine :D
<ravilov> ajd dobro
<jelly-home> ravilov: mount opcija ubije write performanse u odredjenim uvjetima jer tjera ssd da radi TRIM bas kad se puno pise/brise po disku
<ravilov> nama je sad na poslu novost da mozemo dobit desktope sa ssd-om
<Mmike> jelly-home, to si mjerio?
<jelly-home> Mmike: ne, vjerujem tytsou
<Mmike> ravilov, jedino taj ssd nije imao TRIM support opce
<Mmike> jelly-home, ja mjerio i nisam nasao nikakvu razliku
<ravilov> Mmike, to vjerujem, za ~100 kn :p
<ravilov> taj ssd mi zvuci ko da je na razini usb sticka :)
<Mmike> stovise, mjerio sam i alajnanje/nealajnanje, fs na raw device i na particiju, i ine kombinacije - nikakvih razlika u performansama
<jelly-home> Mmike: ne vidim zasto bi tjerao ssd firmware da cijelo vrijeme radi TRIM na sitno
<Mmike> samsungov ssd
<ravilov> Mmike, kak tak jeftin?
<Mmike> pa zato sto je to 'the right way'. fstrim je hack.
<jelly-home> pozovem ga jednom u X mjeseci kad se sjetim
 * ravilov ima jedan intel i jedan sandisk
<jelly-home> Mmike: kako kome
<Mmike> ravilov, sjebali se likovi, na web shopu imali krivu cijenu, oko 700 kuna je kostao onda
<Mmike> i napravili mi ponudu
<Mmike> i ja platio po ponudi
<Mmike> i zove lik sutra da mi ne moze isporuciti robu jer da kriva cijena i da eto
<Mmike> al' kao, moze mi oprostiti PDV, eto, jer ipak je njihova greska
<jelly-home> ako "the right way" ima probleme sa jeftinim starim ssdovima, ne vidim zasto bi ga koristio
<Mmike> reko, zakon o obveznim odnosima vas prisiljava da se drzite ispostavljene ponude, stoga - molim ga :)
<Mmike> jelly-home, jeftini stari SSDovi nemaju TRIM support
<Mmike> tako da tamo to nema veze
<ravilov> tako znaci, opljackao ih i naguzio :)
<Mmike> tamo radi secure-ata-erase
<jelly-home> Mmike: ne toliko stari
<ravilov> jelly-home, ej ej, nemam stare jeftine SSD-ove! :)
<Mmike> jelly, osim toga, tako mi rek'o kre :) a kre zna :) i nema tu diskusije vise!
<Mmike> :D
<jelly-home> PFFT BWAHAHA
<Mmike> ravilov, zao mi sto nisam 10 komada uzeo
<ravilov> resale :p
<Mmike> jelly-home, zajebanciju na stranu, fakat ne vidim di je bed sa discardom
<Mmike> al' ako ti ne smeta fstrim svako toliko, ne vidim nit di je tu bed
<jelly-home> right
<Mmike> mi imamo dva postgresa koji se fino koriste, vec 2 godine imaju raid10 na 4 ssda na starom kernelu koji ne gura TRIM do diskova
<Mmike> tj, mdadm to ne radi
<Mmike> i nikakvih bedova
<Mmike> al' ono - nikakvih
<ravilov> ok, teoretske diskusije o performansama nastranu, znaci u principu ako imam discard mount opciju, te kasnije pokrenem fstrim, trebao bi zavrsit trenutno jer nema sta trimat?
<Mmike> ravilov, nemam prakticnog iskustva pa ti mogu samo dati teoretski odgovor
<Mmike> ali kako te taj ne zanima, sutim :)
<jelly-home> ravilov: osim onog sto je bilo trimabilno i prije nego si ukljucio
<Mmike> btw, moje diskusije o performansama su prakticne. fio ftw.
<ravilov> jelly-home, sad sam rucno napravio fstrim na svim particijama pa nema zaostataka :)
<Mmike> (a ne bonnie. ili hrdparm :D )
<jelly-home> hehe
<Mmike> ravilov, nemoj swap imat na SSDu :D
 * ravilov uopce nema swap
<Mmike> ravilov, i, ja sam .cache maknuo sa ssda i stavio u /dev/shm
<ravilov> sa 8GB RAM mi stvarno ne treba :)
<Mmike> ravilov, swap ti uvijek treba
<jelly-home> s/nemoj swap imat na SSDu/imaj swap, ali nemoj swapati/
<ravilov> uopce nemam swap particiju
<Mmike> mozda ti ne treba 8 gigi swapa
<Mmike> pa, bolje bi bilo da imas malo swapa
<Mmike> i stavis swappiness na 1
<ravilov> ova ista instalacija se vrtila na starom laptopu sa 2GB RAM i nikad mi nije trebao swap
<ravilov> sa 8GB ni ne razmisljam o swapu
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> vm misconceptions
<Mmike> cek da nadjem clanak
<jelly-home> dok god ne vidis allocation failure u dmeshu, ne treba ti swap
<vileni_> meni 8gb malo
<ravilov> ja ne znam kako da napunim svojih 8GB
<ravilov> (ne, ne vrtim virtualke 24/7)
<vileni_> ja jednu
<vileni_> :)
<ravilov> koliko si joj dodijelio, 4GB? :)
<ravilov>  
<ravilov> $ free total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<ravilov> Mem:       7978220    3067860    4910360          0     223144    2130084
<ravilov> -/+ buffers/cache:     714632    7263588
<ravilov> Swap:            0          0          0
<jelly-home> ravilov: kerneli do cca 3.4 su imali bugove zbog kojih su bez ukljucenog bar malo swapa imali fragmentaciju internog pracenja memorije
<vileni_> mislim da je 2, win7 je :)
<ravilov>  
<Mmike> http://rudd-o.com/linux-and-free-software/why-swap-on-linux-is-always-good-even-with-tons-of-ram
<ravilov> jelly-home, 
<ravilov>  
<Mmike> mario@BUNTOR ~> free -g
<Mmike>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<Mmike> Mem:            15          9          6          0          0          3
<Mmike> -/+ buffers/cache:          4         10
<Mmike> Swap:           18          0         18
<ravilov> $ uname -r
<jelly-home> ravilov: Mmike brije po tome.  To je uglavnom rijeseno na bilo cemu novome
<ravilov> 3.11.0-17-lowlatency
<ravilov>  
<Mmike> jelly, :P
<jelly-home> Mmike: a koji ce ti kufer 18GB?
<Mmike> ubuntu to tak napravi :)
<Mmike> po defaultu :)
<vileni_> to ram + 2gb?
<Mmike> a i mogu hibernirat 
<Mmike> sa 16GB swapa nemrem hibernirat uvijek
<ravilov> meni sleep/suspend tak dobro radi da mi ni hibernacija ne treba
<jelly-home> i da koristis hibernaciju, to se skompresira spremi na uvrh glave pola potrosene memorije
<vileni_> meni da napravi 18gb swapa izgubio bih valjda 15% diska na to
<Mmike> ravilov, meni single master isto radi tak dobro da mi high availability ne treba :D
<Mmike> jelly-home, ne uvijek, ovak sam siguran da uvijek radi (doduse, neznam kad sam zadnji put koristio hibernaciju na desktopu :D )
<ravilov> Mmike, preporucam da na ostalim nodovima vrtis torrent trackere :p
<Mmike> ravilov, prvi put kad ti baterija umre dok si u sleepu/suspendu bit ce ti zao sto nemas hibernaciju
<ravilov> Mmike, i ne bas, umirala je vec i nikom nist, druga stvar sto uvijek pozatvaram sve prije sleepa :)
<vileni_> prvi put kad laptop ne bude blizu punjaca tjedan dana? :)
<jelly-home> meni radi™ sa 2GB swapa i vise mu ne dam
<ravilov> vileni_, ovo je noviji laptop, drzi do 30 dana u sleepu :p
<Mmike> ima nuklearnu bateriju :D
<jelly-home> ako moram hibernirat, prvo ugasim Chrome da hibernacija prodje ;-)
<vileni_> ravilov: pa i moj vjerojatno, ali racuna se da si i koristio nesto bateriju :)
<ravilov> jelly-home, meni radi™ sa 0GB swapa i vise mu ne dam
<jelly-home> ravilov: ne radi ti hibernacija, ali ak ti ne treba...
<ravilov> that
<ravilov> to i u windowsima ugasim ako se da
<ravilov> (na win7 je hibernacija jako tvrdoglava)
<Mmike> ravilov, u windowsima ti tek swap treba
<vileni_> hm, jel postoje 16gb soddim ram?
 * jelly-home ide pisat Prijedlog za upis zabilježbe opravdanja predbilježbe
<Mmike> misconception je da ti swap treba samo kao virtualna memorija u slucaju kad nemas dovoljno 'prave' memorije
<ravilov> Mmike, u win mislim da i imam swap, ali to mi je onak, to je korporativni SSD sa korporativnim win, kad rikne narucit cu novi i gotovo :)
<Mmike> Vigour, mislim da postoji
<Mmike> lol
<Mmike> vileni_, mislim da postoji
<Mmike> cek
<ravilov> wat
<ravilov> Mmike, meni je only ever za to i trebao swap, za sta bi mi jos trebao?
<vileni_> btw, znali ste da haswelli u laptopima koriste DDR3L? :)
<vileni_> ako jeste, sram vas bilo sto mi niste prije rekli
<jelly-home> vileni_: sto je "DDR3L"
<Mmike> hm, cini se da nema
<vileni_> jelly-home: ddr3 na 1.35v
<ravilov> YAFLA
<vileni_> moj novi laptop ne voli "normalni" ddr3 na 1.5v
<Mmike> ravilov, procitaj link gore, lik je malo povrsan al u globalu objasni zasto je korisno imati swap, pa makar i pol gige
<Mmike> cak iako imas 32 gige rama u stroju
<jelly-home> vileni_: ah, low-power?  to u serverima vec par godina ide 
<Mmike> btw, meni na 8 gigi rama swap treba :) kayako uzme 4-5 giga samo tako :D
<jelly-home> Mmike: stavi 16 memorije!
<vileni_> jelly-home: nezgodno je kad narucis ram pa ispadne da ga moras vracati :)
<Mmike> jelly-home, nemra laptop vise od 8
<jelly-home> Mmike: novi laptop!
<ravilov> Mmike, onda cu napravit file u /tmp koji ce mi bit swap :p
<ravilov> (/tmp mi je inace tmpfs)
<jelly-home> ravilov: ne mozes, tmpfs koristi swap kao backend
<ravilov> swap? ja mislio da koristi memoriju, koja god ona fizicki bila
<jelly-home> koristi memoriju i swap.
<jelly-home> ramfs koristi samo memoriju
<ravilov> well
<ravilov> svi moji tmpfs-evi su rucno ograniceni velicinom
<Mmike> ramfs
<Mmike> tmpfs
<Mmike> sta vi pricate
<ravilov> i nece nikad exceedat available physical ram
<ravilov> konkretno, /tmp je max 256MB
<BotaniCar_> !addquote <Mmike> ravilov, nemam prakticnog iskustva pa ti mogu samo dati teoretski odgovor | ali kako te taj ne zanima, sutim :)  # there's a 1st time for everything 
<Mmike> none            7.7G   21M  7.7G   1% /run/shm
<ravilov> Mmike, po defaultu ti svaki tmpfs uzme pola RAMa
<ravilov> zato sam ja svoje ogranicio
<ravilov> nije da actually alocira pola RAM-a, samo se predbiljezi :)
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> sto je ok  :)
<Mmike> i onda jos ~/.cache stavim unutra
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=55izx6rbCqg
<datase> ivoks: Title: RT Anchor Quits on Air, Views: 548712, Rating: 91.09415%
<Mmike> i fakat lete stvari
<ravilov> Mmike, ok, znaci poanta swapa je da linux moze jos vise/bolje cacheirati apps/data te time brze pokretati user finte, correct?
<ravilov> nisam jos procitao sve, big blob of text
<jelly-home> ravilov: taj clanak je previse povrsan i samo veli "ponekad je disk cache korisniji od aplikativne memorije"
<Mmike> ravilov, jakosazeto - virtual memory management u linuxu puno bolje radi ako postoji bar malo swapa
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZolXrjGIBJs
<datase> ivoks: Title: Russia Today anchor Abby Martin speaks out against Russian invasion of Crimea 3/3/2014, Views: 1634856, Rating: 93.859654%
<ivoks> o lol :)
<ravilov> mislim da cu zasad ipak drzat bez swapa, sve se otvara izuzetno brzo as it is i nemam nikakvih neobjasnjivih crasheva
<Mmike> je, povrsan je
<Mmike> ako ti se da citati tehnikalije, lkml.org pa citaj :)
<jelly-home> Mmike: ne pise zasto radi bolje, ne pise koji su bugovi i kako ces prepoznati kad radi lsoe
<ravilov> uff
<ravilov> Mmike, thx but no thz
<ravilov> thx*
<ivoks> jel svi laptopi imaju ddr3 danas?
<Mmike> ivoks, tesko je to rec
<Mmike> ivoks, ja mislim da ne
 * ivoks se ne kuzi bas u memoriju
<Mmike> ivoks, siguran sam da ih ima jos i sa ddr1
<Mmike> jer ljudi bas ne bacaju stare laptope
<ivoks> idem sestri kupiti memoriju za laptop
<ivoks> star je 2-3 godine
<ravilov> moj danas ima ili nema nista vise nego je imao ili nemao jucer :p
 * Mmike je jutros posebno duhovit :D
 * Mmike se uvijek osupne kad skuzi da ivoks ima sestru
<ravilov> ivoks, ne bi se pouzdavao u to
<jelly-home> moj 2005 laptop je imao ddr2, od 2008-9 ide ddr3
<Mmike> cuva ju gore nego ctcp2 coine
<Mmike> ivoks, jel' znas koji je, priblizno?
<ivoks> pa gledam po netu
<ivoks> lenovo g550
<jelly-home> pise ddr3 na pamfletu http://shop.lenovo.com/ISS_Static/WW/EMEA/merchandising/pdf/en/G550%20Consumer_DS_24NOV09.pdf
<ivoks> nasao sam da ide ddr3
<ivoks> ok
<ivoks> svaki ddr3 je isti?
<vileni_> nije, ali za najnovije smao je drukciji 
<ivoks> nemam pojma sto js dim, sim, etc...
<vileni_> soddim trebas
<ravilov> jao
<jelly-home> ne, ima sporiji i brzi, a u laptope uvijek ide so-dimm format
<ivoks> znam da ima sporijih i brzih
<ravilov> ivoks, you're in for a bucket of pain...
<jelly-home> ivoks: ja se pravim blesav i odem na memoryx.net, nadjem model laptopa i narucim
<ivoks> aj da vidimo
<Mmike> KAKSAMSIPROLIOKAVUJEBEMTISVEUF
<vileni_> jel po laptopu?
<jelly-home> ivoks: http://www.memoryx.com/g550.html
<jelly-home> bar pokazu sto _je_ kompatibilno pa mozes kupiti i drugdje
<ravilov> Mmike, jel po nekom SSD-u? :p
<Mmike> ma joj
<ivoks> http://www.memoryx.com/ibm2gbddr3so.html
<Mmike> stol mi izgleda k'o prezaposlenom giku sistemcu/programeru koji ima malo dijete
<ivoks> http://www.links.hr/?naziv=memorija-so-dimm-pc-8500-2-gb-g-skill-f3-8500cl7s-2gbsq-ddr3-1066-mhz&option=artikl&id_artikl=016.500.094
<Mmike> znaci ne da je nered nego je turbo-nered
<ivoks> vecina brojeva se podudara :)
<Mmike> i sad 
<Mmike> eto
<jelly-home> ivoks: da :-)
<ravilov> Mmike, kako nedolicno!
<Mmike> imam cak i 1GB sodim ddr2
<Mmike> usran kavom
<ravilov> nije li to kao cherry on top?
<ivoks> jedino je jedan pc, a drugi je pc3
<ravilov> ono, coffee stains
<ravilov> kak si dosad zivio bez toga
<ivoks> pa sad... nek si ja mislim
<ivoks> PC3-8500 DDR3-1066 204-pin SDRAM SODIMM
<ivoks> SO DIMM PC-8500, 2 GB 1066Mhz, 204pin
<jelly-home> pc3 je isto sto i ddr3 :-|
<ivoks> da, to je jedina razlika
<ivoks> ok :)
<markosejic> D Dan
<jelly-home> veci je problem da li su noviji chipovi drukcije geometrije ("gusci") nego ono sto pise u firmwareu laptopa... ak se nece upaliti, vratis ih
<jelly-home> a to se ne vidi na linksu
<ravilov> ode tamo s laptopom i ubode na licu mjesta
<vileni_> na novim hp-ima je fora kako skines kompletni poklopac sa jednim pokretom
<vileni_> treba 3min za promijeniti ram, ukljucujuci gasenje i paljenje :)
<ravilov> bez sarafljenja?
<vileni_> ima onaj osigurac kao za bateriju
<ravilov> aha, salter
<vileni_> samo ga povuces i cijeli donji dio laptopa se otvori
<vileni_> nijedan saraf za izgubiti :)
<ravilov> kasnije ga slucajno kvrcnes i cijeli se raspadne :p
<Mmike> idem radit
<Mmike> ajte
<ravilov> sta, novu kavu?
 * BotaniCar_ bi jednu s mlijekom
<ivoks> http://www.dailydot.com/lol/babymetal-metal-japanese-pop/
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WIKqgE4BwAY
<datase> ivoks: Title: BABYMETAL - ギミチョコ！！- Gimme chocolate!! - Live Music Video, Views: 1545314, Rating: 94.610986%
<BotaniCar_> samo sam cekao kad ce te curice doci do ovdje, ETA za manje od 24h od objave na netu :)
<ivoks> omg
<ravilov> spam
<ivoks> kaj je najbolje, nisu curice
<ivoks> to sve ima 30ak godina :D
<ravilov> sve japanke su curice
<ravilov> tako su odgajane
<ravilov> takve ce bit do smrti
<BotaniCar_> ivoks: cek, kaj nisu 14/14/16, ili sam ja vec uspio krivo zapamtiti ? 
<ivoks> nemam pojma
<ivoks> meni izgledaju ko da im je 30
<ivoks> a onda i one od 30 izgledaju kao da im je 12
<ravilov> a ivoks ima iskustva sa azijatima
<BotaniCar_> citao sam juce da su fakat deca neka
<BotaniCar_> no, imam goldfish memory, pa ..
<ivoks> pre.strasno.
<ivoks> doslovno pjevaju o cokoladi
<jelly-home> wikipedia kaze da su srednjoskoljke
<BotaniCar_> uredjaji spojeni na RS485 konektor mogu biti udaljeni max 300m, right ? 
<ivoks> Years active2010–present
<ivoks> pa kad su onda pocele pjevati? s 10?
<jelly-home> "junior high"
<jelly-home> 7, 8. razred
<ivoks> Prefecture
<ivoks> of origin
<ivoks> Hiroshima
<ivoks> ok, say no more
<ivoks> Instruments
<ivoks> screams, dance
<ivoks> screams :)
<jelly-home> Suzuka Nakamoto (中元 すず香 Nakamoto Suzuka?, born December 20, 1997) # ta je najstarija valjda
<ravilov> dance je instrument?
<ravilov> svasta danas zovu glazbom
<markosejic> Japanci kod njih je sve moguce
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A4vE_vpkr90
<datase> ivoks: Title: BELIEF, Views: 7970897, Rating: 83.78614%
<ivoks> I want to believe!
<BotaniCar_> ima Centos nekaj kao preseed na tuntoru/debianu ? 
<ivoks> kickstart
<ivoks> kickstart imas i na ubuntuu
<BotaniCar_> E, fala, znal sam da je zmija ! Poceo sam pred 3 godine pisati proceduru automatiziranog deploymenta i sad ne znam ni di mi je ni koji su mi keywordi :*
<BotaniCar_> Ups, krivi kanal :) 
<BotaniCar_> rekli mi da anakonda moze nekaj slicno
<ivoks> kickstart to radi
<BotaniCar_> Fala i tebi :)
<ivoks> anakonda poziva kickstart
<ivoks> i to je sve old school
<BotaniCar_> kaj je newage ? 
<ivoks> mi danas deployamo OS na 20 strojeva i podignemo IaaS za manje od 30 minuta
<BotaniCar_> Nesto primjenjivo bokcima bez clouda/clustera ? 
<ivoks> instalcija OSa s preseed/kickstart je fakat zastarjelo
<BotaniCar_> ( meni )
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> nema veze s cloudom
<BotaniCar_> Slusam
<ivoks> MAAS
<BotaniCar_> Nemoj mi one voodo pizdarije zazivati, deployam centose :)
<BotaniCar_> juju i to :)
<ivoks> ma, bit ce demo uskoro :)
<ivoks> a nis, onda deployay centos :)
<ivoks> neki jos uvijek deployayu solaris
 * BotaniCar_ samo tuzno klima glavom
<ivoks> http://maas.ubuntu.com/
<jelly-home> SmartOS je in, Solaris out!
<BotaniCar_> SnortNaNos ! 
<ivoks> moram pazit kaj pricam
<ivoks> vise ne znam gdje je granica izmedju 'vec objavljeno' i 'za objaviti' :)
<BotaniCar_> Zakaj, kao da ove logove netko parsa, a mi smo svi diskretni na smrt
<jelly-home> to. tal. no.
<jelly-home> jos kad bi znao _kome_ dojaviti da se ima koristi od toga
<ivoks> idem kupit memoriju; vratim se za kojih sat-dva
<markosejic> moram ja sebi uzeti 2 gb ddr2 za laptop
<BotaniCar_> Cudim se da me ivoksnije poslao u troku*ac kad sam spomenuo centos, znajuci njegovu ljubav prema redhetu :)
<jelly-home> a vidi da si siromasan cim centos trosis
<SilverSpace> laku noc
<jelly-home> :-)
 * BotaniCar_ opet samo nemusto klima glavom :)
<BotaniCar_> SilverSpace: ja sam se probudio u 2 ujutro danas, ti sad lijezes, kaj je juzina ? :D
<markosejic> ja sam od 6:30 na nogama
<BotaniCar_> markosejic: ja se od 06:30 s detetom igram :P
<BotaniCar_> markosejic: tko ti kriv sto imas radno mjesto / ides u skolu :D
<markosejic> ja od jutros radim
<BotaniCar_> Cestitam !
<markosejic> obavio sto sam trebao i sada sjedim i uzivam
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar_: ja zaspao poslje tri 
<BotaniCar_> markosejic: zelim ti redovnu placu :D
<SilverSpace> i jutros u sedam se digo
<SilverSpace> malo mi se spava 
<markosejic> stvarno je ddr2 skup pre skup
<BotaniCar_> http://inpraiseofargument.squarespace.com/ # Izvanredan site o retorici: nebrojeno suvremenih primjera.
<ravilov> SilverSpace, ja se digo u 6:30 :p
<ravilov> SilverSpace, powernaps
<BotaniCar_> ravilov: u firmi su ti dovoljno tolerantni da te puste da pod gablecom dremnes na 15 min ? 
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8dIfqEZ3gSI
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: How to Make a Mini Crossbow, Views: 180902, Rating: 99.38152%
<ravilov> a e
<BotaniCar_> - Bako, gdje je tata?
<BotaniCar_> - U drugoj sobi je. Ima problema s triperom i ne može pronaći rastvor!
<BotaniCar_> Tata dobacuje iz druge sobe:- Neee, imam problema s tviterom i ne mogu pronaći pasvord!
<ravilov> jelly-home, sjecas se mog problema sa ext3/ext4 na telefonu? reci sta god hoces ali nakon downgradea na ext3 telefon je evo up preko 22 dana bez random reboota :)
<ravilov> prije 22 dana sam ga sam rucno rebootao, prije toga je bio up nekih 10-tak dana
<ravilov> tako da sto se mene tice barem u mojem konkretnom slucaju ext4 stvarno ima nekih cudnih problema i ext3 rjesava stvar
<jelly-home> ravilov: mda, to me uopće ne čudi, ko zna koji kernel Android koristi
<ravilov> u mom slucaju default CM7 kernel prilagodjen od communityja da radi na mom uredjaju
<SilverSpace> jebote koji stroj https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=chscJyx2GKU
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Tactical Assault Crossbow! PSE TAC15 Upper for the AR15, Views: 579713, Rating: 97.86499%
<jelly-home> ravilov: jel barem 3.4.60 neki
<ravilov> actually krivo, CM7 kernel radi kao takav, community je podesio neke sitnice sto se tice powera
<ravilov> jelly-home, er, ne postoji 3.x kernel za CM7
<jelly-home> lol?
<ravilov> znas li sto je uopce CM7?
<jelly-home> onda sigurno ima bugova sa ext4, uopce se ne moras brinuti
<ravilov> CM7 = GB = android 2.3.7
<ravilov> tako da da
<ravilov> community radi na 3.1.x kernelu za moj uredjaj, ali it's going to be a while
<jelly-home> ni na tom nemoj koristit ext4
<ravilov> meni sasvim odgovara, sucelje i filozofija androida 4+ mi nekako uopce ne sjeda
<ravilov> a na ovome mi radi sve sto mi treba
<jelly-home> steta sto mamlazi nisu stavili neki fs adekvatan za flashovinje
<ravilov> jednom kad novi kernel srede koliko-toliko vjerojatno cu opet dati ext4 sansu
<ravilov> ali dobro je znati da fallback na ext3 pomaze
<ravilov> mda, nekad su android telefoni koristili onaj yaffs
<jelly-home> na ovom kinezu je isto ext4 na internom flashu, pitam se koliko ce izdrzati
<ravilov> svi su danas na tome
<jelly-home> ... i to sa discard mount opcijom :-)
<ravilov> lol
<ravilov> eto ti sad
<ravilov> imas u djepu ssd a da nisi ni znao
<markosejic> sad ce poceti izlaziti 64 bitni android
<ravilov> aha...
<SilverSpace> ne tak skoro 
<jelly-home> ARM64 ionako nije napravljen za mobile trziste nego za price/performance i power/performance prema x86 serverima
<jelly-home> sad, ako neko misli vrtit android na serverima, onda da, onda bi 64bitni android mogao biti skoro.  Ali nekak mi se cini da android cilja na to trziste
<BotaniCar_> http://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/1zeuoy/rumors_of_20gb_of_data_stolen_from_mtgox/ # Zivio MtGox, dobro da se ovo desilo dok se oko coina ne vrti jos toliko novca 
<BotaniCar_> steta kaj mi klinac nije stariji , ovo bi mu bila izvrsna prilika da se nauci oko noFci 
<BotaniCar_> opla, LTC opet iznad 12€ , Mmike jesi se opario ? 
<vileni_> koliko je to u dolarima
<vileni_> btce kaze 16.4
<vileni_> bio je i vise :)
<BotaniCar_> ltcusd pair je oko 15$
<vileni_> jucer/prekjucer je do 18 dosao
<BotaniCar_> ja na jednom Maltezanskom exchangeu mijenjam, ne pratim BTC-E
<BotaniCar_> **17.80$
<CTCP2> *in LTC & BTC we trust*
<BotaniCar_> Well, trust is the only thing keeping all this together :)
<BotaniCar_> nego, CTCP2, imas vec kartica kojih se zelis rijesiti ( fan failure i slicno )? 
<CTCP2> sve sljakaju ok, da kucnem u drvo xD
<markosejic> d dan
<BotaniCar_> uku, onda cu morati probati redmod na ovoj jednoj koju imam :( 
<CTCP2> tj jedna smrzne komp ak joj temp predje 65 C al nju sam stavio na kraj maticne i temp target stavio na 65 C pa sljaka ok
<CTCP2> redmod? da vidimo kajeto
<BotaniCar_> vodeno hladjenje uz koristenje card casea i tvornickog ventilatora
<BotaniCar_> i dalje me brine ljeto 
<CTCP2> da, i ja sam razmisljao o tom
<CTCP2> samo preskupo ispadne
<BotaniCar_> skuplje mi je da proizvodnja privremeno stane ili se oprema skuri
<CTCP2> true
<BotaniCar_> a i dalje je jeftinije na duzi rok nego 45 klima uredjaja
<BotaniCar_> vodeno hladjenje je cca 400kn, i 1h mog vremena po kartici 
<BotaniCar_> ( nda, i alat) 
<BotaniCar_> plus kaj citam da potrosnja kartice koja je redmodana padne za 30ak wata
<BotaniCar_> na tvoju kolicinu je to vec fina lova
<CTCP2> http://www.overclock.net/t/1203636/official-amd-ati-gpu-mod-club-aka-the-red-mod
<CTCP2> zgleda ok
<BotaniCar_> da, to je to
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/H3dzQU
<BotaniCar_> Kaj velis da neki komentar zalijepis uz ovako necitljiv URL, SilverSpace ? Dodro jutro, usput :)
<ravilov> БЕЗ КОММЕНТАРИЕВ
<ravilov> lol
<BotaniCar_> :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<MmikePoso> emtidreka koja glavobolja
 * BotaniCar_ beheads MmikePoso, problem solved
<weshmashian> mornin'
 * weshmashian bitchslaps MmikePoso, problem solved, again
<BotaniCar_> now now, no gayman sex here plox 
 * weshmashian napokon otiso po nove ocale
<BotaniCar_> Piktzrs or ju didnt
<weshmashian> cekaj, iduci tjedan su gotove :)
<MmikePoso> weshmashian: jel' danas dan?
<BotaniCar_> Err, onda nisi otiso po naocale, nego da ih platis :) 
<weshmashian> MmikePoso: je, al' ipak neidem :)
<weshmashian> BotaniCar_: e sad, detalji...
<BotaniCar_> :D
 * BotaniCar_ danas ima vremena picajzlat' ( sad sam se urek'o , jelda?)
<weshmashian> jesi :)
<MmikePoso> weshmashian: koji kurac?!
<BotaniCar_> OBA !
<weshmashian> MmikePoso: lijevi!
<MmikePoso> weshmashian: a daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaj
<MmikePoso> da me netko mogo vidjet kako pratim ovo slovo a na ovom preogromnom monitoru )
<weshmashian> okreni si ga vertikalno pa ce brze stic do ruba :)
<CTCP2> PROPO BITCOIN!
<CTCP2> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/propao-flexcoin/130961.aspx
<CTCP2> ITS OVER
<CTCP2> GAME OVER
<BotaniCar_> Who cares (beside gamers that can now finaly get their gear) ? 
<ravilov> kak ti bankroti u virtualnom svijetu idu skroz jednostavno
<ravilov> oslo sve u q, nemamo se kak pokrit, ajbokcao
<ravilov> prica gotova
<BotaniCar_> Ako cemo pravo, i s pravim bankama je isto. Da je vise love u ovim virtualnima, spasavala bi drzava i njih - ista stvar
<BotaniCar_> Konkretno, u americi ti je polog do jedne mjere zasicen od one njihove organizacije, kak se god zvala
<BotaniCar_> *zasticen
<Vlado9A3CY> sada ce netko umjesto bitcoina nekaj drugo izmisliti
<vileni_> super je kako kasne barem 2 dana za svijetom, i nije bitcoin uopce propao nego samo jedna od banaka
<jelly> neš ti banke sa <1M$
<pkiller> ma jebeš ti bug ... kopiraju sve sa google+ trending
<MmikePoso> "During the investigation into stolen funds we have determined that the extent of the theft was enabled by a flaw within the front-end"
<MmikePoso> :D
<pkiller> samo im dugo treba da prevedu valjda
<MmikePoso> "However, Flexcoin Inc is not responsible for insuring any bitcoins stored in the Flexcoin system. You are entering into this agreement with Flexcoin Inc. You agree to not hold Flexcoin Inc, or Flexcoin Inc's stakeholders, or Flexcoin Inc's shareholders liable for any lost bitcoins."
<MmikePoso> Ha, jeeeeeeebiga.
<MmikePoso> samo cekam da btc-e roku
<pkiller> al su budale... svi ti majmuni koji imaju te online sisteme...
<pkiller> pa sta se nemože napraviti da imaju monopoly money for monopoly money :)
<pkiller> nazovi ga token... tokenima trguješ dok su bitcoini u coldstorageu
<pkiller> nego jel bi znao netko kako da exportam mysql bazu iz jednog forum sistema, i konveritram za mongodb ili redis bazu drugog sistema.. kako uopce da krenem u to a da ne prepisujem sve usere i postove
<ravilov> pkiller, skriptom
<ivoks> tak treba
<ivoks> https://scontent-a-ams.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/t1/1796430_10152318684018217_617349210_n.jpg
<ivoks> hahaha
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/t1/10006269_726378444061374_1247454174_n.jpg
<ivoks> ttp://sftimes.co/?id=132&src=share_fb_new_132
<pkiller> ravilov: sta trebam ucit... :) daj mi par linkova :)
<pkiller> ili mozda samo trebam preradit neku postojeću ako ima već jelda? :)
<ravilov> nemam nista
 * ravilov bi krenuo ispocetka, cini se najjednostavnije
<pkiller> hvala vidit cu sta mogu sam, a ako neide, morat cu nekog platit :/
<ravilov> u coinima, naravno
<rut> di ste fukeri 
<rut> i skatulje
<pkiller> ravilov: naravno :)
<pkiller> rut: alo alo :)
<CTCP3> cudno da nema Ubuntu Coin
<CTCP3> hm, vis vis
<CTCP3> biznis ideja
<rut> cim dodem tisina . :(
<Vlado9A3CY> Uvijek pazimo kaj pricamo kad ti dojdes :D
<pkiller> CTCP3: treba pazit na trejdmarkove :)
<CTCP3> nek me tuze :D
 * CTCP3 voli zivit opasno
<pkiller> na rubu! :)
<rut> Vlado9A3CY eh . koda nema logova 
<rut> i jos ktome dostupni za javnost 
<rut> skatuljica mi nesto utihne .. :(
<Vlado9A3CY> rut, ako si mislio na hamradio, kod mene je zadnjih godina radioaktivnost jako pala :)
<Vlado9A3CY> a tehnika skuolja prasinu, ceka bolje dane :)
<Vlado9A3CY> ili sljedeci suncani maksimum, za 10 godina :)
<Vlado9A3CY> *skuplja prasinu :)
<BotaniCar> tataratira
<rut> Vlado9A3CY kod mene je pala cim je PR postao prespor :( 
<rut> di si muffin 
<rut> sreco seficina 
<BotaniCar> Sto sam neispavan danas .. malac je ciejlu noc kenjao (doslovno), place svaka 2h, udjem u sobu i padnem na dupe, smrad k'o magla ide po sobi .. 
<BotaniCar> dobil bi chep u dupe da je netko odrasli :)
<rut> a di je mama da ga utisa ?
<BotaniCar> A nije vise na sisi pa da to nesto vrijedi, a stan je mali pa je svejedno tko ce ga presvuc, oboje se probudimo
<rut> pa pravi muskarac spava 
<rut> a zena to sve obavlja
<rut> !
<BotaniCar> Nabiem ja tog pravog muskarca na onu stvar, nek mi kupi stan u kojem necu cut dok mali place
<BotaniCar> 'sam ja sad to napisao da sam gay ? 
<rut> aha
<rut> hahaha
<BotaniCar> ok, nabijem ga na tvoju stvar
<rut> nemozes moju .. ja spavam i ne budim se
<rut> zato ima zena .. 
<BotaniCar> Ma, tvoja deca vjerojatno placu jer imaju emocionalne traume od zadnjeg LSD sessiona, ti nemas bebice doma, ne ? :D
<rut> nemam .. veliki su .. 16g i 11g
<BotaniCar> cekaj samo da ja dodjem do toga ! 
<BotaniCar> Usput, koliko te mjesecno kostaju troskovi skolovanja za bilo kojeg od njih ( olovke, sendvici,izleti, sve to) ?
<rut> do sad 0kn kad nisam radio 
<rut> necemo o tome javno
<BotaniCar> Svejedno su isli u skolu,ne ? 
<BotaniCar> ma, ne pitam te odakle ti pare, nego koliko dete kosta, to ne bi smjela biti tajna
<rut> po sudu 700+700 .. 1400kn
<BotaniCar> pitam jer me iritira spika da je skola skupa, ja toliko svaki mjesec dam za vrtic, a povrh toga ga treba i obuc i sve drugo 
<BotaniCar> thx
<rut> ima i manjih cifri al ima i vecih 
<rut> gleda se imov. stanje . pricam za razvedene roditelje
<BotaniCar> al velim, na kraju ispadne da je sam logisticki trosak isti/manji ako ti dete ide u skolu, nego u vrtic. A nisam nikad cuo da rogobore roditelji korisnici vrtickih usluga, samo roditelji skolaraca
<CTCP3> djecu od malih nogu treba ucit samoodrzivom razvoju
<CTCP3> tako ce automacki bit manji trosak }:>
<BotaniCar> CTCP3: ne znas bas o cem pricas,jelda ? :) Ne tako davno su nam zabranili da djecu saljemo u rudnike s 3 godine, jbg
<CTCP3> zato se ja zalazem za zivot off the grid
<CTCP3> fuck drzava
<CTCP3> u planu mi je kupi par hektara negdje u gorskom kotaru i adios
<CTCP3> kupit*
<BotaniCar> lako je tako, lakse nego raditi da ti drzavno ustrojstvo postane prihvatljivije 
<BotaniCar> Budi faca pa predvidjenu lovu za te hektare ulozi u tuzbu protiv ministarstva rada :;)
<CTCP3> drzava je jedna velika prevara
<CTCP3> sto se prije to shvati, to se manje zivaca izgubi
<BotaniCar> ali .. to je i tvoja prevara :) I, nemres pobjeci od nje 
<rut> i banke su prevara .. majkte ti pbz u os . 3 poslovnice . u sve tri cekam po 40min da dignem svoju mizeriju (nezele zaposlit ljude)
<BotaniCar> rut: vele mi ljudi da banke otpustaju, za Bjelovarske znam s sigurnoscu, za druge ne 
<rut> a neki dan pazi ovo . pbz ostala bez novaca .. djed od 70g dosao po mizeriju od 1500kn i oni mu rekla da nemaju novaca
<BotaniCar> Puk'o im balon i ne zaradjuju k'o prije, jadni
<CTCP3> jadni
<rut> ma sto jadni . zapalit to treba .. ko prije . daj mi na ruke . j*** banke . 
<pkiller> BotaniCar: di god ja i ti dodjemo ode sve u penis :)
<rut> sto ce mi banka . 
<CTCP3> daj Bitkonje
<BotaniCar> rut: kad se smiris malo u firmi , pitaj shefa da otvoris obrt negdje drugdje i da te placaju kao podizvodjaca. Neces dobijati na ruke, ali ces dobiti bruto, pa si ti onda placaj davanja kak ti oces
<pkiller> njima bolje
<rut> ma banke treba ukinut 
<BotaniCar> Svima bolje, osim Linjari, njega tko hebe
<BotaniCar> rut: ako mozes, ukini tako da ne moram isplatiti stambeni prije ukidanja :)
<ivoks> pa di nam je Mmike danas
<CTCP3> treba napravit zatovren sistem bez drzave
<rut> pa nemoj placat 
<rut> haha .
<pkiller> mogli bi napraviti open source operativni sistem Linić, baziran na linuxu, svaki software update se plaća a 25% ide državi :)
<BotaniCar> ako ce se sta raditi, ja bi da jelly napravi spomenuti sudski-govor-to-citljiv-tekst konverter/program/stogod
<CTCP3> +1
<rut> botanicar zbunjujes me 
<BotaniCar> Nije tesko
<pkiller> ili ajmo napraviti altcoin Linić... to će svi mediji prihvatit i explodirat će u par dana... naravno se premajnano i dumpamo cim vidimo da je primio zalet :)
<pkiller> s/se/sve
<BotaniCar> pkiller: i s parama unajmimom hitmen^C^Ctajnicu 
<pkiller> tako je!
<pkiller> dovoljno ti je da se državnim službenicima isplaćuje plaća u linićima... i odmah će procvjetat država :)
<BotaniCar> U biti nemam nish protiv drzavnih sluzbenika, samo protiv njihove kolicine u nekim pod grupama. Za vatrogasce mi, recimo, uopce ne smeta sto dobijaju placu :)
<rut> imam ja protiv 
<rut> jer nerade svoj posao .. 90% njih 
<pkiller> jucer bio u gradu otvorit obrt... 8 ureda svaki veći nego moj stan, a svaki je za nešto drugo, ova jedna ženska radi samo na pomorskim djelatnostima
<pkiller> primaju stranke od 8:00 - 10:30 pon srijeda i petak
<BotaniCar> rut: 90% njih u policajce, vozace hitne , med.sestre i vatrogasce ! Kome ne pase, siroko mu polje 
<BotaniCar> Meni je katastrofa sto sve sjebu, znancu rekli da radno mjesto koje popunjava vise nije nuzno i IZMISLE je*eno drugo radno mjesto koje takodjer nije potrebno. Frajer ode na drugi posao kopati nos, a njegovo staro radno mjesto autsorsaju 
<rut> tako je botanicar
<pkiller> a na licima im se vidi da trunu tamo da im je dosadno, brije po mejlovima u outlooku, a meni nije odgovorila na mejl koji sam poslao prije 10 dana
<BotaniCar> tak da mogu reci da slusaju nase zelje , a istovreeno mi ga gurnu do balcaka bez podmazivanja :)
<rut> pa kako ce ti odgovorit kad joj je posao ne citat mailove stranaka vec pisat mailove kako bi ga voljela toplog u ustima 
<rut> i sl. :) 
<pkiller> haha... to su te "igračice"
<rut> naravno .. 
<pkiller> da ima posla ne bi o "toplome" razmišljala... zato je tamo od onih 8, 7 viška
<rut> pogotovo u vecim gradovima .. 70% njih ima ljubavnike
<rut> da .. 1 radi 7 gleda :)
<rut> evo primjer PU OS 
<rut> imaju neke igre na ljeto na moru . pa to ide tamo samo radi kurvarluka
<rut> :)
<rut> iz druge ruke cinjenica :)
<pkiller> haha... ma taj osjek sam cuo svatko svakog vara
<rut> a koda u zg toga nema . jos vise nego u OS
<pkiller> istina i tamo sam cuo :)
<pkiller> ali ima i u mikro gradovima... samo to je stvar odgoja i okoline
<pkiller> ja bi vam obijasnio kako ali bi mi rekli da sam previše primitivan :)
<BotaniCar> Samo ti objasni, ja cu te nazvati ovakvim i onakvim i ako ne napises nista :) 
<pkiller> haha
<pkiller> pa prvo... nesmiješ pustit ženu da se druži... trebaš ju maksimalno zaposlit
<BotaniCar> done
<pkiller> drugo... moraš paziti da stalno "pati" zbog nečeg
<pkiller> znači nesmiješ ju previše hvalit... uvijek ju moraš držat na povodcu... i moraš malo biti i ne zaljubljen :)
<BotaniCar> Ah, to nije tesko nakon par godina braka :)
<pkiller> tako je
<pkiller> a treća stvar je, da paziš da bude i ne bude ljubomorna na tebe... ne samo za sex nego i za sve ostale stvari
<rut> sve je to ljepo sto si ti napisao ... al to je ono nju drzim na lancu a ja sam puten sa lanca
<rut> ;) hahaha
<rut> eto muffin . budi se po noci i pazi malog .. pogresno . 
<BotaniCar> Ne kuzim, opisao si sve elemente dobrog krscanskog braka :) 
<rut> zena nek se budi i pazi .. onda je preko dana umorna i nema volje za sarat
<pkiller> tako treba, to je jedini način... ako želite znat kako treba postupat sa ženama gledajte Cezara kako radi "psss" :)
<BotaniCar> rut: moja zena je na poslu cijeli dan :) 
<rut> tim gore .. uvjek su tu ???????????????/ .....
<BotaniCar> A navece je vezana uz sparhet, as she should be :) Nek spava po noci, da mi ne otruje rucak 
<pkiller> BotaniCar: e to je još jedna stvar... žena ne bi smjela radit, jer tamo se "druži" i čudne misli joj padaju po glavi, vidi druge kako žive i tako
<pkiller> što veća izolacija je potrebna za dobar brak :)
<rut> i uljecu joj svakakvi picolovci 
<rut> slazem se pkiller
<BotaniCar> pkiller: na zalost nisam dovoljno placen da ju skroz iskljucim iz drustva i postignem klasicnu "pater familias" ulogu 
<rut> i kontrola .. !!!
<pkiller> zato su ljudi na salašima živjeli zdravo i sretno :)
<BotaniCar> Uz to, ove njene zive s takvim budalama da ispadam jeben u usporedbi :)
<pkiller> BotaniCar: onda si na konju :)
<rut> hmmm 
<pkiller> ali oni su najebali :)
<BotaniCar> *phew* , prvo sam procitao da sam konj ! :) 
<pkiller> haha
<rut> ja bi na tvome mjestu ubacio trojku .. cetvorku ..
<CTCP3> pkiller mudro zbori
<CTCP3> zato se ja selim off the grid
<BotaniCar> CTCP3: power grid too ? :D
<CTCP3> 10 hektara zemlje i 3 zene
<CTCP3> http://www.index.hr/black/clanak/sto-covjek-s-pet-zena-ima-za-poruciti-o-seksu-i-zivotu/731915.aspx
<CTCP3> ko ovaj majstor
<pkiller> to su opće poznate činjenice... ali zapad nas tjera da živimo u sodomi i gomori
<BotaniCar> 3 zene ? Sto se sam ne ubijes, lakse je i brze
<pkiller> +1
<CTCP3> BotaniCar : a ko ce kopat tih 10 hektara
<rut> pa sto nema u ZG neki sexguru 
<pkiller> CTCP3: pa djeca valjda
<rut> taj ima 5 zena 
<BotaniCar> One ce kopat , ali ti ces morati cijele noci orat' , stari moj 
<rut> ?
<rut> i neku sektu .. ono udri ko koga stigne 
<CTCP3> pkiller : pa i djeca, al mora neko dok djeca ne napunue 5-6 godina
<pkiller> mislis 3-4 :)
<CTCP3> da, to
<CTCP3> xD
<rut> ako se ne varam gledao sam na rtl exclusivu o liku 
<pkiller> pa dokle dobivaš od države
<pkiller> ali moraš ih školovat doma da "demon" ne uđe u njih u školi... pa da ne žele radit
<CTCP3> +1
<CTCP3> skolovanje doma se podrazumijeva
<BotaniCar> Kakvo skolovanje, cim znaju citati,gotovo je 
<pkiller> ste vidili novi solarni koncept?
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zwxdyRyROY4
<datase> ivoks: Title: How puffer fish protect itself, Views: 91554, Rating: 92.7912%
<pkiller> http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/rawlemon-solar-devices
<BotaniCar> ivoks: kak se obranila, ne stane grabezljivcu u usta ? 
<pkiller> naduva se i otjera sve oko sebe... tako i ja radim :)
<BotaniCar> Ja kad se naduvam .. ne trljaj mi sol o ranu, nemam 
<pkiller> haha
<pkiller> umijesto da neke glupe zakone donose... daj nek svatko može doma sebi sadit... radije bi time trampao nego bitcoinima
<SilverSpace> inace vrlo otrovna riba omiljena kod japanaca 
<BotaniCar> Jedno ne iskljucuje drugo ! 
<markosejic> D Dan
<markosejic> Fugu
<pkiller> idem... sramota me prekovremeno pisat što četam tu sa vama :)
<BotaniCar> Kad si svoj shef, kua bi te inace bilo sram :)
<pkiller> hehe... ovdje di sam sada nisam, ali imam odlične uvijete rada, jer radim isto tako odlične rezultate :)
<pkiller> cya later :)
<ivoks> kaj sad
<ivoks> http://danas.net.hr/svijet/sefica-bitcoin-mreze-pronadjena-mrtva
<ivoks> "Ljekari su je na licu mjesta proglasili mrtvom. Policija istražuje neprirodnu smrt", navodi se u izvještaju. 
<ivoks> vec vidim da je ovo bio prijevod sa srpskog :)
<BotaniCar> "sefica bitcoin mreze" , nisam cak ni pozelio kliknuti url :) 
<BotaniCar> Nego,ivoks u cem je fora s napuhavanjem ribe ? Nemre ju druga riba progutati ili kaj ?
<CTCP3> lol
<CTCP3> zplasi ih velicinom
<CTCP3> ko macke kad se nakostrijese
<markosejic> Black Sabbath - God Is Dead?
<BotaniCar> "load average 10.38" ... 
<ivoks> BotaniCar: pa da
<BotaniCar> o0o
<BotaniCar> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/t1/1239790_10152072221498547_132199205_n.png # ahahaha, kaj se desi ako na drugo zuto odgovorim s ne ? Nisam pro jer mi projekti nisu interesantni ? :D
<ravilov> http://mag.newsweek.com/2014/03/14/bitcoin-satoshi-nakamoto.html
<CTCP3> o/
<CTCP3> Veliki Vodja Satoshi
<ravilov> 0.00000001 BTC = 1 satoshi
<ravilov> inace
<ravilov> navodno
<CTCP3> http://cdn.newsweek.com/data/images/full/2014/03/04/3675-3-7-feo108-bitcoin9.jpg
<CTCP3> neka lov pocne :>
<Mmike> ravilov, kaj ti nas ucis kaj su bitcoin termini :)
<ravilov> pa netko mora :p
<ravilov> ne, samo iznosim sta sam cuo/procitao, verifikacije radi
<CTCP3> ravilov je preso na nasu stranu
<CTCP3> welcome to the dark side
<ravilov> ne postoje tu strane
<Mmike> brnem se, moram u postsu
<CTCP3> to bi oni zeljeli da mislis
<ravilov> bas ste beskorisni
<CTCP3> ne znam bas, iskopo sam ti uklonjenu sliku njegove kuce
<CTCP3> http://cdn.newsweek.com/data/images/full/2014/03/04/3675-3-7-feo108-bitcoin9.jpg
<CTCP3> ak se malo potrudis, mozes ga nac i maznut mu sve coine
<ravilov> bas me briga za to
<CTCP3> bolje reci hvala
<ravilov> jel stoji sta sam rekao?
<CTCP3> sta
<ravilov> jel se stvarno tako zove 0.1 microBTC?
<CTCP3> da
<ravilov> k
<CTCP3> mozd ne sluzbeno vec u slangu
<CTCP3> vidim da ovi DOGECOINAsi ga tak zovu
<CTCP3> al oni su otpadnici
<CTCP3> tak da..
<SweetMuffin> cuj njega, bili su dobri DOGEti dok su bili skuplji od LTCa :) 
<Hrki> gotov support za winxp :/ :)
<Hrki> This update is intended to notify customers of the Windows XP End of Support date, April 8th 2014.
<SweetMuffin> Pokoj mu dushi, dobro sam na njem zaradio :) A sad tek sto ima da derem ljude :) 
<Hrki> kako si zaradjivao :)
<CTCP3> "SAD kaže nema referenduma na Krimu bez pristanka Kijeva"
<CTCP3> bwahahahahaha pazi ove pacijente i licemjere
<CTCP3> jel neko reko KOSOVO?
<Hrki> nadam se da putin nije picka, i da ce odjebat amere
<Hrki> jer ako on nema muda, tko onda ima
<CTCP3> pa naravno da ce ih odjebat
<CTCP3> putin malo prica a puno radi
<CTCP3> vis da je u par dana sve proveo
<CTCP3> a ovi kreteni laju
<CTCP3> cek, jel ja ovo dobro citam
<CTCP3> ""Ne može postojati situacija u kojoj je legitimno izabrana vlada neke zemlje iskljuèena iz procesa odluèivanja glede nekih dijelova te zemlje. Oèito se radi o kršenju meðunarodnog prava"."
<CTCP3> nakon sto su legitimno izabrane nasilno izbacili
<SweetMuffin> ravilov: ovo kaj si linkao je fikcija, ili je lik fakat - lik ? 
<CTCP3> oni se pozivaju na "legalno izabrane"
<SweetMuffin> Hrki: pa na odrzavanju, kak na cemu :D A sad kad dojems "znate, sad je puno teze to odrzavati, nema sluzbene podrske, moram koristiti vlastite resurse, to se pise kao 10% skuplje" :) ž
<Hrki> daj mi reci, to odrzavanje
<Hrki> kome to odrzavas kompove? firmama ?
<SweetMuffin> Ne sramim ti doc' doma sloziti PC, ako me to pitas :) 
<SweetMuffin> Samo , nisam jeftin k'o studenti koji se nude na papoiricima na banderi :D
<Hrki> aha, znaci posvudusa si :)
<Hrki> ma mislio sam da firmama odrzavas
<Hrki> i ne kuzim taj update ako stavim :) sta ce me onda cijelo vrijeme notificirat da nema vise podrske? :D
<ivoks> poz
<ravilov> Hrki, do 6.4. ce te upozoravat, a onda ce ti explorer.exe zamijeniti sa "upgrade.exe /mandatory"
<ravilov> pardon, do 8.4.
<Mmike> zakaj (moje) bash skripte uvijek izgledaju k'o da ih je nesto ispljunilo
<Mmike> nesto s rogovima
<Hrki> ravilov: a kaj to znaci taj upgrade mandatory
<Hrki> da moram prisilno otici na novi windows?
<ravilov> Hrki, </trolling>
<ravilov> buduci da ocito nije bilo ocito
<Hrki> ja ti sve vjerujem, jer ne vidim drugi ralzog ovog updejta :D
<Hrki> http://www.jutarnji.hr/velika-zapljena-marihuane-u-istri/1171163/?foto=1
<Hrki> 79 stabljika marihuane i nekoliko paketića suhe droge ukupne tezine 231 gram policajci su pronašli u stanu 23-godisnjeg Puljanina u Koparskoj ulici, u kojem je pronađen i laboratorij za proizvodnju i promet droge. Osumnjičeni je *probijanjem betonske ploče* između svog stana i podruma prilagodio stan za uzgoj marihuane.
<Hrki> svasta :)
<Hrki> ovo je kao najsmijesniji vic na svijetu:
<Hrki> – Dva lovca su u šumi i jedan od njih se sruši. Budući da ne diše, njegov prijatelj nazove 911. – Prijatelj mi je mrtav! Što mi je činiti? – pita on, a operater mu odgovora: – Smirite se, gospodine. Mogu vam pomoći. Prvo se uvjerite da je zaista mrtav. Zatim nastupa tišina nakon koje se čuje glasni pucanj. Lovac dođe do telefona i kaže: – OK i što sada?.
<Mmike> :LD
<ravilov> to da je najsmjesnije?
<ravilov> nemate pojma
<ravilov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ienp4J3pW7U
<datase> ravilov: Title: Monty Python's Flying Circus - World's Funniest Joke, Views: 30041, Rating: 96.712332%
<Hrki> meni isto nije :) 
<Hrki> mozda nisam raspolozen za viceve 
<SweetMuffin> Hrki: jedini razlog oovog apdejta je da , kad MS lansira set malwera ciljanog na XP , mogu reci "a rekli smo Vam da imate staro smece, a mi Vam nudimo novo-super-duper" 
<SweetMuffin> Interesantno je da su opet napravili rekategorizaciju partnera, sad nemo'sh biti OEM vise, to mogu DELL i slicni, mi mozemo u najboljem slucaju biti system builderi ili nesto trece (zaboravio sam) , naravno, rabati nisu isti
<Hrki> sta uopce znaci oem =?
<SweetMuffin> Original equipment manufacturer
<SweetMuffin> u originalu, hardveraska umosklepina
<ravilov> sta google ne radi danas?
<Hrki> nista, preskocit cu taj update :)
<Hrki> nemam ni taj, ni onaj za provjeru genuine verzije
<Hrki> radi
<ravilov> prljavi pirati :p
<Hrki> nisam pirat :)
<Hrki> imam studentsku verziju, ali produzenu
<ravilov> ako nisi pirat onda te ne bi trebao smetat genuine check
<Hrki> radim sve po zakonu, dobio legalnu verziju koja traje jednu godinu
<Hrki> ali iskljucio check
<Hrki> to je po zakonu :)
<ravilov> aha...
<Hrki> pitanje je kako uopce taj M$ nemoze izdati OS koji je neprobijenž
<Hrki> pa PS3 i dan danas se nemoze probiti
<SilverSpace> to nema veze 
<CTCP2> pirati ftw
<SweetMuffin> Hrki: kak mislis da PS3 nije probijen ? I kaj te cudi da su svake doze do sad probijene, da ih koristimo samo ti i ja - ne bi bile ž
<SweetMuffin> http://www.phdcomics.com/comics/archive/phd030314s.gif
<Hrki> pa nije probijen
<Hrki> jedino je probijena verzija 3.6 mislim
<SilverSpace> Serious Sam 4
<Hrki> ali sad svaka ima firmware mislim 4.2
<Hrki> ali naravno, sad su procurili neki kljucevi jer ljudi nisu kupovali ps3 :)
<ravilov> CTCP2, vratili su sliku u clanak
<ravilov> ali smanjenu
<Mmike> ravilov, koji clanak?
<ravilov> Mmike, ne pazis?
<Mmike> jebek, daj url :)
<Mmike> kaj sad mislim dreck :)
<Mmike> bum ti uvalio da vpnove slazes :D
<ravilov> lol mucke li prijetnje
<ravilov> pa bio si tu, jos si komentirao
<ravilov> da nije valjda da ja vas ucim BTC terminologiji
<SweetMuffin> Jebes mi sve ako autora clanka koji je ravilov linkao ne treba objesiti za noge .. nad vatrom .. kakvo narusavanje privatnosti.. 
<SilverSpace> lol 
<SilverSpace> kopat lopate u ruke 
<Hrki> kaj sad opet govore o tim coinovima
<Hrki> samo neke pizdarije
<Hrki>     Bitcoin price:
<Hrki>     $656.56
<Hrki> uopce me ne zanima pricice
<jelly-home> SweetMuffin: vote_for_systemd nije ni jedan poznati DD
<SweetMuffin> jelly-home: tim bolje, smiju i seljaci imati misljenje
<jelly-home> smiju, ali to misljenje a) nikog ne zanima b) ne racuna se
<jelly-home> glasanju za Debian GR mogu pristupiti iskljucivo DDovi
<SweetMuffin> Ma, jakako :) Ali mi ovo izgleda kao kad su u MSu odlucili na tehnickom nivou da je METRO super, pa su ih seljaci prisilili da vrate Start gumb i jos ponesto i time napravili cuspajz
<Hrki> start gumb je zakon
 * Mmike ne vidi kaj je ravilov ilinakoo
<Hrki> mogo je biti metro + start
<Hrki> ne kuzim zasto su ukinuli start
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/black/clanak/znanstvenici-proucili-lsd-i-dosli-do-pozitivnih-zakljucaka/732453.aspx
<Hrki> stur clanak
<Hrki> samo ne kuzim, kako te placebo moze pucat kao trip
<Hrki> pa to skuzis odmah :)
<Hrki> vidi ovaj odlican video :) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n-rWnQphPdQ
<datase> Hrki: Title: LSD Testing (British Troops), Views: 3133521, Rating: 98.81644%
<Hrki> koja smijalica ih pere :)
<jelly-home> placebo efekt i moc ljudskog uma je fantasticna i nedovoljno istrazena
<Hrki> pogledaj video :)
<Hrki> nema tog placeba da te uhvati smijalica od 1h
<Hrki> hofmanu je slucajno uzeo preko koze dozu, pa se vozio na biciklu 
<jelly-home> ima tog placeba da te izlijeci od fizickih bolesti, a kamoli nece jedan trip
<Hrki> zato se i zove trip
<ravilov> Hrki, nemas pojma
<Hrki> elaburiraj
<Hrki> jebo takve komentare
<ravilov> pa tak zvucis
<ravilov> ko da nemas pojma sta sve moze placebo
<SweetMuffin> hrki: a cemu tocno sluzi "stara" vizualizacija start gumba ? Tako da bas moram naklikavati kroz 34 submenija da dodjem do neceg korisnog ? Sad kliknem Win gumb, utipkam tri slova onog sto mi treba i imam to na ekranu. 
<Hrki> jebe mi se kak zvucim
<markosejic> vecer
<Hrki> ja ti kazem da placebo nemoze zamijeniti trip, sta god ti znanstvenici govorili
<Hrki> ako nisi probo trip onda mi nemas kaj govoriti
<SweetMuffin> zadnji put sad sam imao posla s LSDom sam vidio veshmashine kak plesu u diskoteci. Felt good :) 
<Hrki> ok, sad si uzmi papiric i bas me zanima dali ces vidjeti sta :)
<ravilov> Hrki, to sto ti ne mozes ne znaci da je nemoguce
<ravilov> just saying
<jelly-home> SweetMuffin: to vidis i nakon 6 piva ako si isao sa weshmashianom!
<SweetMuffin> Ne pada mi na pamet, imam dete. Nemrem si dozvoliti da se drugi/treci/peti dan nemrem sjetiti koje mi je velicine noga, a kamoli da mogu nekaj smisleno s sobom. 
<SweetMuffin> jelly-home: weshmashiana zapit nije neka nauka, koliko se sjecam :) Al, probaj ga zajest :) 
<Hrki> ravilov: to mogu jedino shamani i ovi tibetanci, nitko drugi, potrebna je godina vjezbe i svega
<Hrki> ovdje se govori o obicnim ljudima
<Hrki> a to nemre nitko
<Mmike> YNJYIpk5lV
<SweetMuffin> ./msg nickserv ghost Mmike YNJYIpk5lV
<SweetMuffin> hmm, nije
<Mmike> mah
<jelly-home> ghost mmike!
<SilverSpace> http://autoklub.jutarnji.hr/foto-video-bmw-x4--nova-sportskija-izvedba-x3/1171133/?artId=1171145
<Mmike> ovo je bilo za nac u koji log file pise xchat :)
<SilverSpace> hebes mazdu 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, vish da i ivoks oce mazdu kupit
<SweetMuffin> SilverSpace: mogu hebat U mazdi ? :) 
<ravilov> Hrki, ok, ti si u pravu
 * ravilov pametniji popusta
<Mmike> ak to nije znak da je mazda jebena, neznam kaj je
<Hrki> si probo lsd ?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: :)
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: to je znak da brije ubrzo uvesti pravog forda ( mustanzi su dirt-cheap preko bare) uskoro, i treba mu temp-car :D
 * Mmike nikad nije droge nikakve probo jer je to lose i zakonom zabranjeno
 * Mmike se samo nekad napije k'o letva
<Mmike> al' nit to vec ne puno jer ima dete a to nije pozakonu i lose je
<Mmike> viski ne racunam
<Mmike> to je voda zivota
<markosejic> Vatrena Voda
<SweetMuffin> Viski je zlo, ak si u krivom drustvu, ne k'o rakija, al fino probudi onaj "ma kaj ti meni, sad bush bildo vugla" stav :) 
<jelly-home> bledoliki dobro zbori
<Hrki> ma pitam ovog shamana :D
<Hrki> i viski ej vece zlo od tripa i svega
<SweetMuffin> ravilov: kak ti je staro dete i kad si mu (ako) dao cocacolJu prvi put da pije ? 
 * SweetMuffin danas odbio sina suzama usprkos
<jelly-home> SweetMuffin++
<ravilov> a?
<SweetMuffin> Mislim, dao sam mu cole jednom, s nepunom godinom dana, tak ga je fino protjeralo da sam ljubio bocu :) Al, to je u medicinske svrhe 
<SweetMuffin> Aknem ti ga :) Ma, zabri'o sam da imas malo vece dete i pitam kad/ako si mu dal coca cole da pije 
<ravilov> nema cole kod nas
 * SweetMuffin nods
<Hrki> a ti Mmike ne lazi :)
<ravilov> Mmike, a viskicola?
<jelly-home> sa secerom je bila problematicna u veim kolicinama, a sa fruktozno-glukoznim sirupom je jos gore... a i losiji okus
<SweetMuffin> jelly: ti si se zadovoljio skaj kolom, ako se dobro sjecam ? 
<SweetMuffin> ili si samo rekao da je bolja od kokakole 
<SweetMuffin> ne sjecam se
<jelly-home> bolja je, ali je rijetko uzmem
<jelly-home> cak mi je i pepsi sad bolja od coca cole
<SweetMuffin> Ja ne znam da sam u zivotu popio pepsi, mozda si sutra kupim. 
 * ravilov pije samo caj i vodu
<ravilov> pardon, i rizino, bademovo i slicna mlijeka
<Mmike> ravilov, steta viskija
<SweetMuffin> viski-bademovo mlijeko, ne budi zelju u meni .) ž
<ravilov> imam kolegu na poslu koji je u stanju valjda jedino pivo popit kak treba
<ravilov> sve ostalo obavezno uvijek mijesa sa colom
<SweetMuffin> Narkoman
<jelly-home> radler-cola!
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U0qIiWvL9z0
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Picksiebner - Thank You Jesus, Views: 24199, Rating: 100.0%
<markosejic> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ognhF-ACTSw
<datase> markosejic: Title: Picksiebner-Skladište duhana, Views: 6696, Rating: 100.0%
<markosejic> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fwn03DXzK_w
<datase> markosejic: Title: Picksiebner Grizzly Adams - FHD, Views: 20152, Rating: 99.483872%
<CTCP2> <SweetMuffin> Jebes mi sve ako autora clanka koji je ravilov linkao ne treba objesiti za noge .. nad vatrom .. kakvo narusavanje privatnosti.. 
<CTCP2> brijem da Satoshi na SilkRoad2 upravo radi transakciju za "odredjenu uslugu" xDD
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RlNeKhbQS9M
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Picksiebner - Konobar (Hladno Pivo), Views: 31187, Rating: 98.4106%
<Hrki> satoshi je organizacija
<Hrki> nemoze jedan covjek sa razlicitih ipova mineati odjednom sa 100 kompova
<CTCP2> a?
<Hrki> pa ti mislis da jedan covjek , kad je sve pocelo moze mineat sa razlicitih 100ip adresa
<Hrki> trebalo je na poceku samostalno mineat
<CTCP2> to si nes cito u onom clanku il? nisam cito
<Hrki> negdje sam procito, davno
<Hrki> odma napocetku je bilo dosta kompova za mineanje, po cijelom svijetu
<Hrki> to se valjda neka ekipa sjetila
<Hrki> nema sanse da je to jedan covjek napravio :)
<ravilov> a sto znate filozofirat, a sve bez ikakve podloge razuma
<ravilov> a mogli bi jednostavno citat
<Hrki> a sta da citamo
<CTCP2> citanje je zastarjelo
<CTCP2> so old, such retro
<CTCP2> od citanje se niko nije bolesno obogatio
<CTCP2> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v4s2AMKPHnE
<datase> CTCP2: Title: Pat  Boone  -  Speedy   Gonzalez, Views: 1725947, Rating: 99.063014%
<Hrki> https://sharedcoin.com/
<Hrki> dobre fore za pranje love :)
<CTCP2> ctrl+d
<Hrki> pa ste ce tebi pranje, kad je sve legalno :)
<CTCP2> dje je legalno xD
<CTCP2> kod mene nikad nis nije legalno xD
<Mmike> danas je dan kad je pornjava stala :/
<CTCP2> ?:-O
<ravilov> http://www.howtogeek.com/183766/why-microsoft-makes-5-to-15-from-every-android-device-sold/
<jelly-home> Mmike: di je stala?  Meni Radi™
<Mmike> ti gledas protivnicku pornjavu :)
<SilverSpace> svrbi me nos
<SilverSpace> 'Ovih 10, 11 dana se neće ništa događati, a Ukrajina je ionako daleko'
<SilverSpace> bistar je ovaj milanovic
<Hrki> heh, sta se tako brinemo za ukrainu
<Hrki> kao da su se ostali brigali za nas 
<SilverSpace> zato bas 
<SilverSpace> doduse jebalo se njemu u briselu 
<Hrki> a sta je napravio ovaj puta zokica
<Mmike> freespace=$(($(stat -f --format="%a*%S" $WORKDIR)))
<Mmike> jebo mater i bashu i pizdama materinama
<CTCP2> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sEGeHxF0tF4
<datase> CTCP2: Title: REICH FRIENDS (Una serie del Tercer Reich), Views: 805332, Rating: 98.69778%
<SilverSpace> kaj je ovo blizu bilo http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=582_1394081164
<ravilov> Mmike, ti bas nikako da se dogovoris s tim bashom
<SilverSpace> uz rakiju bi mu bilo lakse 
<ravilov> Mmike, ovo radi: freespace=$(( $(stat -f --format='%a * %S' $WORKDIR) ))
<ravilov> SilverSpace, uz rakiju bi mu bilo svejednije :)
<ravilov> good enough, right?
<SilverSpace> toto 
<ravilov> kansas?
<SilverSpace> kotunjo
<Mmike> ravilov, ma radi i ono
<Mmike> al' u kurac i racunanje frree spacea tako :)
<ravilov> a df?
<ravilov> SilverSpace, insieme?
<Mmike> ravilov, pa, aj, kako bi sa df?
<Mmike> ovo mi se cinilo normalnije
<Mmike> df me ujebaje kad mi je $WORKDIR na remote mountu cudnom nekom
<Mmike> ako se sjecam 
<ravilov> pojma, samo ideja
<Mmike> ili nesto
<Mmike> ma piton
<Mmike> to 
<Mmike> a ne bash
<ravilov> csh :p
<ravilov> tcsh*
<Mmike> hehe
<Mmike> [fly] [~] > ps
<Mmike>   PID TTY          TIME CMD
<Mmike> 17552 pts/23   00:00:00 tcsh
<Mmike> 17560 pts/23   00:00:00 ps
<Mmike> [fly] [~] >
<Mmike> hrvoje, ide porn.com na 5.6 sutra
<Mmike> petak je
<Mmike> pa sto da se ne zajebavamo malo :D
<ravilov> bit ce sexa
<ravilov> Mmike, ne znam kako uopce uspijevas to koristit
<ravilov> probao tcsh jednom, nisam se snasao
<ravilov> exit to bash
<ravilov> (actually u ono vrijeme je bio zsh)
<Mmike> kad sam dosao na srce prvi put netko mi je rekao da si to stavim
<Mmike> jer je kao bolje od csh
<Mmike> i tako ostalo
<ravilov> pa od csh i je bolje
<ravilov> to ne znaci da je dobro :)
<ravilov> e!
<Mmike> bash sam poceo koristiti tek kad sam pocelo linux koristiti
<ravilov> probaj ksh :D
<Mmike> meh :)
<Mmike> http://www.coindesk.com/denial-outrage-acceptance-reactions-satoshi-nakamotos-unmasking/
<SilverSpace> http://linuxgizmos.com/tiny-quad-core-mini-pc-ships-for-69/
<SilverSpace> ne losa kutijica
<SilverSpace> sutra u 11h znat ce se tko prenosi F1
<SilverSpace> vjerojatno max tv
<SilverSpace> opet cu gledati rtl
#ubuntu-hr 2014-03-07
<SweetMuffin> Bu'm ti ja strimal, SilverSpace :) 
<BotaniCar_> "let's go to pound town on a fuck truck" ahahahahahaha
<ivoks> jel netko koristio smartsheet?
<Hrki> http://www.index.hr/sport/clanak/pobjeda-demokratskog-dinama-sportska-inspekcija-naredila-mamicu--raspisi-izbore/732538.aspx
<BotaniCar_> "naredila" :) Daj ajde, kupit ce ih sve i nastaviti po svom, ili ce kupiti izbore .. 
<Hrki> je, sve dok se svi clanovi kluba ne pitaju odluka nema smisla :)
<BotaniCar_> "Ova odluka inspekcije nije obvezujuća i može se lako pobiti pozivanjem na zakon o športu"
<Hrki> pa ja ne kuzim, jel se moze nesto donijeti kak spada
<Hrki> to pravo je zesce sranje, kad pravnici zovu jedne druge da im tumace zakon
<Hrki> kako da ja postivam zakon, ako ga ni pravnici neznaju tumacit
<BotaniCar_> Moze se donijet' utoka na sastanak kluba, za drugo smo svi krivog prezimena i pre plitkog novcanika . 
<Hrki> ma treba samo donijet zakon kak spada, nije mi jasno kako mamicevi odvjetnici znaju bolje on drzavnih
<Hrki> ja sam isto imao sranja sa murijom, dobio sam nalog ali naravno za krivu web adresu
<Hrki> tako je bila jadna optuznica da sam se sam obranio
<Hrki> amateri
<BotaniCar_> ma, sad ti mijesas nesto sto je u nasem pravu jos novo, kao web i vezano, s sportom. Nije ista liga :)
<Hrki> nema tu lige, poso je posao
<Hrki> ili ga znas raditi ili ne
<Hrki> ako radis preko kurca bolje ne raditi
<BotaniCar_> Posao je posao, ali interesi drzavnih mocnika nisu usmjereni prema webu
<Hrki> a da ti jos kazem da je islo preko uskoka ? :D
<Hrki> dok su sanader i ostali krali, mene je uskok optuzio :)
<Hrki> diletanti
<Hrki> a kakva je optuznica glasila bolje da ti ni ne kazem, totalno trosenje resursa
<BotaniCar_> Uskocili su ti, ha ? :D
<Hrki> jesu, njih 8 na jednog :)
<Hrki> + zenska
<Hrki> bilo im valjda dosadno jer nisu rjesavali prave stvari
<Hrki> pa su djecu napadali
<Hrki> i onda sam ja budala jer govorim da su nesposobni i korumpirani
<BotaniCar_> Ispada malo budalasto trositi rijeci na sve to ,da 
<Hrki> i jos neki dan, onaj celavi splico bivsi uskokov direktor, govori da oni trose resurse samo na bitno :)
<Hrki> a trose vrijeme na mene i onda im jos optuznica padne, lol
<Hrki> bez odvjetnika i ikoga
<BotaniCar_> Si podnio protutuzbu ? 
<Hrki> ma nisam, neda mi se povlacit po sudovima, to ti je bilo prije 10 godina, bio sam jos maloljetnik :D
<BotaniCar_> Steta, mozda bi se nesto desilo da rad uskoka kosta drzavu X novaca svaki mjesec zbog loseg rada
<Hrki> a evo, sad rade bar nesto cim nema smranadera
<jaizza> dobro jutro radni narode
<BotaniCar_> o0o0o0o zlatarevo zla^Cjaizza 
<jaizza> BotaniCar_: komad!
<jaizza> pa gdje se skrivaš?
<BotaniCar_> Iza vlastitog nosa ! In plain sight :) 
<BotaniCar_> Gladan sam i jadan 
<BotaniCar_> jedno je sigurno vezano s drugim
<jaizza> je i mene polako glad mori
<jaizza> kako ćeš ti rješiti svoj problem?
<BotaniCar_> Prst u pak, Dinamo prvak 
<BotaniCar_> Jedan nekako , drugi nikako , rekao bih 
<jaizza> nos možeš operirati...
<BotaniCar_> Nu, pa da vise ne budem bas ni po cemu poseban :) 
<SilverSpace> dan
<jaizza> SilverSpace: ooo komad
<BotaniCar_> SilverSpace: kak cu ti strimat formulu s maxteveja ? 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar_: eto :(
<SilverSpace> jaizza: o jeeee :)
<BotaniCar_> kaj eto, stavljam ti se na raspolaganje i pitam jel znas za neki lak nacin da to napravim :) 
<drj_cro> BotaniCar_: xbmc i stavi si 1channel i navi-x i imas vec strimova za svasta nesto/vidio i maxtvove programe :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar_: nemam pojma bar sad kaj bu izgleda da mi ostaje RTL hd
<BotaniCar_> drj_cro: cilj je da ja svoj MaxTV strim strimam dedicirano silveru ! :) 
<BotaniCar_> SilverSpace: trebam osposobiti ono da mogu maxteveati na tabletu i samo ti tablet dostavim :) 
<BotaniCar_> nek se t.ht muci s mojim problemims :) 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar_: ima max tv go 
<SilverSpace> ??
<BotaniCar_> Kajaznam , kaj ne dobiju to svi po defaultu ? 
<SilverSpace> nemam pojma nikada nisam imao maxtv
<SilverSpace> moram vidjeti mozda ima za ipad
<SilverSpace> kao hbo go 
<SilverSpace> mada me to uopce ne zabrinjava gledal sam f1 i do sad
<jelly> di si gledao?
<jelly> njemacki rtl?
<SilverSpace> da
<SilverSpace> btnet
<jelly> koliko ti je upload bandwidth? :-)
<SilverSpace> srednja zalost
<SilverSpace>  8192/512
<SilverSpace> rekli su povuc optiku 
<SilverSpace> postavili su i nove kutije 
<jaizza> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/t1/1939777_10202509674795496_1429900547_n.jpg
<jelly> :-( 512 nije ni blizu dovoljno za streamati video 
<Guest21962> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/t1/1621805_10152006052662799_1325703113_n.jpg
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/multimedia/archive/00395/bolnica_sanatorij_395573S0.jpg
<SilverSpace> jelly: da nije ni za nis drugo 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar_: mislim da sam rijesio max go 
<ravilov> tako sto si otkazao uslugu?
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar_> ravilov: zlobnice, pljuckas i dalje najboljeg pruzatelja usluga kojeg imamo u RH, koliko god bio ispod standarda :)
<SilverSpace>  https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/11w.png
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar_: je da te mazne po dzepu 
<SilverSpace> rade ja za 1000kn platim vama cevape nego njima dam 
<SilverSpace> odoh po netjaka
<ravilov> SilverSpace, ja bi rekao da im detekcija radi dobro
<BotaniCar_> SilverSpace: to je malo povrsan rezon. Od nas za kilokunu dobijes garantiranu jednokratnu pomoc, a od njih 2 godine podrske. 
<pkiller> jel bise nekome od vas dalo biti irc admin... skoro pa retoričko pitanje :)
<pkiller> bi se
<BotaniCar_> pkiller: ovisi o naknadi i obavezama
<BotaniCar_> to je kao pitanje jel nekom treba posla :) Ovisi :)
<pkiller> pa naknada bi bila za early adoptere... isto kao i kod bitcoina :P
<ravilov> jel moram znat sta radim?
<BotaniCar_> pkiller: da mi na intervjuu za posao ovako odgovoris ustao bih, rukovao se i izasao :) 
<pkiller> pa i ne baš :)
<pkiller> BotaniCar_: sva sreća da nije "posao" :)
<BotaniCar_> pkiller: biti * admin je i te kakav posao, ako ga radis dobro :) 
<BotaniCar_> pogotovo ako si u necem ispocetka pa gradis i reputaciju
<pkiller> ma ne mislim na pravog admina... nego da zna spičit ban kad treba
<pkiller> :)
<ravilov> to nije admin, to je op
<BotaniCar_> Ajmo ispocetka, kaj ti oces opche ? :D
<BotaniCar_> da ti netko sjedi na N kanala i ima majmuna ispred nicka ? 
<pkiller> ne ne... nego da ima /oper :)
<BotaniCar_> irc admin radi na server layeru AFAIK 
<BotaniCar_> *service
<pkiller> i da server ban baci tu i tamo... ako netko hoce floodat ili klonat
<BotaniCar_> pkiller: znaci, trebas nekog tko je ne samo dostupan, nego i prisutan i aktivan ( cita kaj se desava) , meni to zvuci kao posao 
<pkiller> hm... koliko te placaju da budes tu aktivan? :)
 * ravilov se pita kad ce vise irc umrijet, vec ga ionako mainstream smatra mrtvim
<CTCP2> ircn ikad nece umrijet
<CTCP2> irc je zauvijek
<CTCP2> samo irceri umiru
<CTCP2> irc ce ostat vjecno
<BotaniCar_> ravilov: neka mainstreama, nek misli sto hoce, po svemu sto ja vidim implementacija irca kao real-time komunikacije u sluzbi podrske drugim servisima ( web,npr) nije nikad bolje isla
 * pkiller je Dr. frankenstein... planira oživiti irc za hrvatsko tržište :)
<CTCP2> xD
<BotaniCar_> ravilov: na primjer, gotovo svaki mining pool ima irc chat support </troll>
<ravilov> "irc? kaj se to jos koristi?"
<pkiller> pa nazoveš ga chat... ne moraju svi znat da je irc u pozadini :)
<BotaniCar_> "ne pratim vise nista osim turskih sapunica i techneta, kaj ti ircas" :)
<pkiller> kao kad sam kao klinac otkrio da iskon Chat je ustvari irc sa java frontendom (mind blown!) :)
<jelly> fwiw, iskon chat nikad nije bio irc sa java frontendom.  Neki drugi jesu
<pkiller> onda je bio onaj od t-coma... znam da je jedan od tih bio :)
<jelly> e da, mislim da je taj bio
<weshmashian> mornin'
<pkiller> mornin
<pkiller> g
<BotaniCar_> djes, vesmasinac :) De, reci, jel te lakse zajest ili zapit ovih dana ?
<ravilov> zaje...
<BotaniCar_> Nemres ga zajebat, to mu je vec supruga napravila :) 
 * BotaniCar_ runs and hides
<pkiller> recimo sad ovaj nodebb forum (jos je jako mlad) napravljen u nodejs... cijela navigacija ti je na jednoj stranici, Å¡to je recimo prva novost koja je do sada falila da bi mogao lijepo implementirati irc chat http://community.nodebb.org/topic/879/nodebb-script-irc-embed-irc-on-your-forum#6332
<ravilov> https://stackoverflow.com/questions/15672134/convert-float-to-datetime - a ja mislio da je spremanje datuma/vremena kao integera lose
<ravilov> ovo je nekad bio CPU https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/t1/1622041_10152333674753885_1853660159_n.jpg
<pkiller> BotaniCar_: si vidio originalan post od satoshia, 2009 godine?
<pkiller> http://p2pfoundation.ning.com/forum/topics/bitcoin-open-source
<BotaniCar_> pkiller: ne znam, ti ? :) ( ne znam jel originalan) :)
<pkiller> ja sam malo čitao i sve mi se čini da je to neka skupina, sa akronimom, koja napravila bolju kopiju od opencoin.org
<pkiller> ovdje se baš skuži da su neki software developeri i to množina http://p2pfoundation.ning.com/xn/detail/2003008:Comment:9562
<BotaniCar_> Tako to i meni izgleda. 
<BotaniCar_> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/t1/1959797_10151994137558157_732845940_n.jpg # vjetrovito danas ( NSFW )
<ravilov> http://cir.ca/news/countdown-to-windows-xp-end-of-life
<ravilov> XP is not (as) dead!
<BotaniCar_> Velim vam da je ovo lukavi MSov trik da vas puste u uvjerenju da su glupi svi koji jos nisu migrirali :) Sad slijedi set XP targeted malvera i MSova objava "JESMO VAM REKLI DA [..] windows 8"
<ravilov> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BiG-VBeIIAAdfpi.png:large
<SilverSpace> eto me
<ivoks> jebo ih natjecaji
<ivoks> zna netko kako treba 'uvezati' ponudu za natjecaje?
<ravilov> http://www.engadget.com/2014/03/05/arduino-business-card-tetris/
<BotaniCar_> AFAIK, obicni spiralni uvez, ako u uvjetima pristupanja natjecaju nije specificirano kakove ponude prihvacaju
<ivoks> Ponuda se uvezuje na način da se onemogući naknadno vađenje ili umetanje listova (čvrsti-lijepljeni uvez, ili uvez s jamstvenikom i pečatom). 
<ivoks> koji k je sad jamvstvenik
<ivoks> mislio sam da je pecat jamstvo
<ivoks> koji kurac ovi izvode od te birokracije
<ivoks> prvo si imao potpis
<ivoks> pa onda pecat, jer potpis se moze krivotvoriti
<ivoks> pa sad moras i jamvstvenik jer se valjda i pecat moze krivotvorit
<ivoks> kreteni.
<ravilov> sta fali jednostavnom numeriranju stranica?
<ivoks> ma debili
<BotaniCar_> ravilov: to sto mogu tebe kao nekog tko prikuplja ponude potplatiti da na lak nacin u moju ponudu naknadno gurnes ispravno numeriranu stranicu drugacijeg sadrzaja ?
<ivoks> http://www.proming-hch.hr/hr/katalog/detaljan_prikaz_proizvoda/jamstvenik_trobojni_400m-1963/prikaz_artikala-99
<pkiller> danas predao papire za obrt... nemoj me plašit ivoks :)
<ivoks> aha, sad ce mi jos trebati i vosak
<ravilov> jos dodas lokot sastrane, i poruku gdje stoji da ce kljuc dobit drugom posiljkom
<drj_cro> pkiller: povuci to :)
<ravilov> :p
<ivoks> pa cu morati i prstenom to pecatirati
<BotaniCar_> ivoks: otiskom prsta pecatiraj ! :)
<ivoks> imam osjecaj da ce jednog dana traziti da se popisam na to
<pkiller> otiskom guzova :)
<BotaniCar_> pkiller: dracice na zigu ne izgledaju lijepo :)
<BotaniCar_> *dlacice
<pkiller> žene bi trebale otiskom guzova... jer: "nema dvije iste ženske guzice" ;)
<BotaniCar_> pkiller: znaci, ti volis vruci vosak na guzi tijekom sexa ? Pervertu nijedan :)
<BotaniCar_> Ili se tako depiliras ? :)
<pkiller> ja sam pravi muškarac... ne bi ni bradu ni jaja brijao da ne moram :)
<ravilov> ivoks, ne zaboravi prilozit i pedigre i certifikat autenticnosti autoriziran od barem dva aktualna monarha
<ravilov> pkiller, to se ne zove "muskarac" nego lijen
<SilverSpace> jese gledali danas na tv kaj sve treba imati ako si poljoprivrednik koje cetifikate 
<BotaniCar_> odnosno "onaj koji se bas i ne sexa" :) 
<ravilov> SilverSpace, tko jos gleda tv
<ravilov> :p
<SilverSpace> za sve zivo i nezivo 
<pkiller> ivoks: mi u udruzi se prijavljujemo na jedno 4-5 natječaja godišnje... uvez je uz potrošeno vrijeme čak i najskuplji :)
<ivoks> sad me zove predstavnih drzavne agencije
<ivoks> da nemam tvrdi uvez
<ivoks> da jesam li ja citao dokumentaciju nabave
<ivoks> pa sam puko ja na njega
<CTCP2> http://www.24sata.hr/reporteri/nisu-je-pustili-carinici-su-joj-zaplijenili-rakiju-med-i-ajvar-356289
<ivoks> ako vam se ne svidja ponuda, nemojte ju prihvatiti i necemo raditi
<ivoks> koji me kurac tu zajebavas oko ponude za iznos koji ne pokriva ni troskove jamstvenika
<ravilov> "ma svidja nam se, ali ne znamo je li autenticna!"
<BotaniCar_> ivoks: znaci, nisi citao ?
<ivoks> da sam ja neozbiljan
<ivoks> mene si nasao jebat
<BotaniCar_> ivoks: pa, jesi li citao i jel tamo pise tvrdi uvez ? 
<pkiller> BotaniCar_: ja se sexam samo ljeti... i to rijetko sa istom strankinjom :)
<ivoks> ovakve procedure nemaju ni u albaniji
<ivoks> BotaniCar_: pa pise da
<BotaniCar_> onda kaj pizdis. Kuzim da pizdis ako nekaj ne pise, kuzim da pizdis ako je procedura komplicirana, ne kuzim ako pizdis da te nazove netko i veli da imas previd.
<ivoks> BotaniCar_: samo ne znam kako cu tvrdo uvesti jednu stranicu
<BotaniCar_> Daj,isto kao i 101
<pkiller> ivoks... uvezi im ga ti tvrdo, i jednostavno daj nekome da tvrdo uveze stranicu :)
<rut> di ste fukeri 
<BotaniCar_> Fukamo ! Odnosno, ivoksa fukaju jer bi radio
<rut> ma da 
<rut> kako mozes biti tak prost ?
<BotaniCar_> Zivim na rubu, sve mi radi na linuxima, pa si mogu priustiti da malo pricam o sexu :)
<rut> joj daj .. nemoj da zile odem odmah sad izrezat 
<BotaniCar_> Sad sam se zacopral .. ni jedan sistemac ne izgovara "sve mi radi" u petak pred kraj smjene .. 
<rut> :)
<rut> eh . ja cekam od jutra da me zovu da neradi mail i www koji sam migrirao sinoc/danas
<rut> za sad nitko ne zove a imam osjecaj da ce zvonit 10 do 16
<BotaniCar_> Ahh, nabijas dodatne radne sate namjernim migracijskim greskama :) Iskusnjaro :)
<rut> bas .. ocu doma u 16h 
<BotaniCar_> Da da, i ocu ne raditi vikendima, i ocu da smo i korisnici i ja sretni u isto vrijeme :) 
<rut> :)
<rut> promjeni firmu 
<BotaniCar_> Mislis, zanimanje :)
<rut> aha
<rut> nego ima ja jedno teh. pitanje za linuxase .. naravno glupi iptables .. BSD i pf rulz 
<BotaniCar_> Nema sanse, di jos mogu biti ovakav tupan i furati kompleks malog Boga :) 
<rut> kako blokirat jednostavno brute force na port 110 
<SilverSpace> dnevnom praćenju pojedine utrke po cijeni od 30 kn
<BotaniCar_> rut: fail2ban ?
<SilverSpace> Korisnici će ovaj paket moći bez dodatne naknade pratiti do 30 travnja 2014., što uključuje četiri prve ovosezonske utrke Formule 1 
<BotaniCar_> rut: ili nesto kao opisano na http://kvz.io/blog/2007/07/28/block-brute-force-attacks-with-iptables/ ? 
<SilverSpace> tko ih jebe 
<rut> fail2ban mi bolje izgleda
<BotaniCar_> onda sam ti dao nekaj bolje na message
<BotaniCar_> Mozes me donirati u LTCima kad te jednom pocnu placati :D
<ivoks> materinu i drzava
<ivoks> evo, samo danas 2h izgubio na pizdarije koje je drzava stvorila
<ivoks> i jos cu morati
<ravilov> sto se nisi vise preselio u london ili negdje?
<BotaniCar_> ravilov: ovo je fakat bilo nisko. 
<BotaniCar_> Covjek sebi na stetu tu radi, a ti mu velis da kaj se ne preseli vec jednom .. 
<ravilov> ne znam o cemu pricas
<ravilov> drzava je u q i tu nece biti promjene u skorije vrijeme, ne vidim problem u ideji odlaska odavde
<CTCP2> ja to oduvijek pricam
<CTCP2> treba bjezat
<ravilov> ne, ne treba bjezat
<CTCP2> drago mi je da se ravilov i ja slazemo
<CTCP2> great minds think alike
<ravilov> treba birati bitke
<BotaniCar_> tomato tomato
<ravilov> covjek radi sebi na stetu? a u koju tocno svrhu? je li toliki domoljub?
<ravilov> ja nisam pa ne shvacam to
<BotaniCar_> Da, bar tako kaze. A ako ti nisi domoljub nastavak razgovora nema smisla. 
<CTCP2> treba znat razlikovat "domoljublje" i domoljublje i glupost xD
<CTCP2> ova "drzava" ide u krasni kurac
<CTCP2> i samo povlaci sa sobom one naivce koji misle kak ce se nes promijenit
<BotaniCar_> CTCP2: a sto ti radis da ne ode ukurac ? 
<CTCP2> i koji se "zrtvuju"
<BotaniCar_> Mislim svjestan si da si ti isto drzava ?
<CTCP2> BotaniCar_ : radio jesam, sad vise apsolutno nikakav kurac
<CTCP2> nit mi pada na pamet
<jelly> BotaniCar_: izbjegava placanje poreza na dobit? :-)
<BotaniCar_> a onda idi, ali ne FUDaj nas koji neidemo
<CTCP2> BotaniCar_ : ne, ja nisam rzava i s ovakvom "drzavom" ne zelim imat nikakve veze
<BotaniCar_> jelly: za sad mu to ne zamjeram, zakon je supljikav
<BotaniCar_> CTCP2: pa idi onda, ne FUDaj 
<BotaniCar_> CTCP2: pitanje je tko te treba "vani"
<CTCP2> lol
<CTCP2> pa ne treba mene niko "trebati"
<CTCP2> ja sam sam svoj "poslodavac"
<BotaniCar_> A uzet ce te jer te ne trebaju ?
<CTCP2> <CTCP2> ja sam sam svoj "poslodavac"
<BotaniCar_> Njaske, da imas kako, s ovakvom spikom, vec ne bi bio tu
<ravilov> CTCP2, ne mozes otici u drugu drzavu a da te tamo ne trebaju/ne zele
<ravilov> daj odrasti
<CTCP2> gle, ja sam se ovom kvazidrzavom (pre)dovoljno opeko da znam da je ovo ZESCE sranje a ne drzava
<CTCP2> ravilov : ne filozofitaj
<ravilov> sprijeci me ako mozes
 * CTCP2 sets mode +mute ravilov
<BotaniCar_> CTCP2: nije lijepo da svoj stav predstavljas kao argumentiran, bez argumenata, a tudji proglasavas filozofijom cim nije istovjetan tvojem.
<BotaniCar_> CTCP2: lijepo te pitam, ako je sve banana, kako to da si jos tu ?
<CTCP2> ono sto velim je da ne moram povlacit nekog tajkuncica jozhu da me zaspoli u svojoj megafirmici
<ravilov> http://www.the-nextlevel.com/tnl/attachment.php?attachmentid=69972&d=1366887708
<CTCP2> sam sebi napravim biznis
<CTCP2> BotaniCar_ : drzava me sjebala :D
<ravilov> CTCP2, pokusaj se preseliti u drugu drzavu, tek nakon toga mozemo ozbiljno pricati
<ravilov> do onda, TI si taj koji filozofira
<CTCP2> BotaniCar_ : drzava me sjebala i neki pojedinci "frendovi" :D
<BotaniCar_> drzava te sjebala da ne odes ? kaj su te zavezali za stupic ?
<CTCP2> BotaniCar_ : nesto slicno :D
<CTCP2> duga prica :D
<CTCP2> al sam bar spozno kakvo je ovo jadno govno od sistema
<BotaniCar_> Nitko to ne spori, osobno sporim fikciju da mozes otici van kad ti se digne
<CTCP2> pa nisam reko da mozs otic "kad ti se digne"
<BotaniCar_> Jesi.
<CTCP2> al treba otic ko god moze
<CTCP2> nisam reko
<CTCP2> reko sam samo da treba bjezat
<CTCP2> i da jebes "domoljublje"
<CTCP2> ko god moze, treba dat petama vjetra
<BotaniCar_> I onda, kad/ako i drugdje sve ode u krasni, bjezat dalje ? Samo ti trci.
<BotaniCar_> Nigdje nije dobro zato jer ljudi ne rade na tom da bude dobro.
<CTCP2> manje je vjerojatno da ce otic u jednoj svicarskoj nego u ovoj prciji
<jelly> ko zadnji ide iz drzve nek ugasi svjetlo
<jelly> CTCP2: pa dobro, a ko dopusta da je drzava takva nego mi
<ravilov> CTCP2, manje je vjerojatno za svicarsku jer tamo ljudi actually *rade* na tome
<ravilov> nece sve biti bajno i sjajno onako odjednom iz vedra neba
<CTCP2> BotaniCar_ : takvi domoljubi kao ti postoje i u jednoj bosni i u jednoj srbiji i u jednoj albaniji, makedoniji, kosovu itd... No sta mislis sta ce bit za 10-20 godina, oce li im se nes promijenit? oce kurac
<BotaniCar_> CTCP2: mislim da hoce, i radim sto god mogu da tako i bude. A zasto ti mislis da nece biti bolje, zato jer ima gro ekipe kao ti koja ce radije otici nego se potruditi ?
<BotaniCar_> Pitao sam te, kad takvi kao ti postanu vecina "negdje drugdje" i to se isto urusi,sto ces, bjezat dalje ?
<ravilov> zato bolje/naprednije zapadne drzave cesto i ne zele balkance kod sebe
<ravilov> jer je balkanski mindset cesto neizljeciv
<jelly> pfft
<jelly> Provjerio sam s kontakt centrom jedne firme koja ima rješenja za fiskalizaciju te su mi potvrdili da su poreznoj upravi popadali serveri.
<BotaniCar_> I, jos gore, truje i "domace" ljude u zemlji u koju dodju. 
<jelly> HA 
<BotaniCar_> jelly: istina, frendovi isto kukaju na FB 
<jelly> BotaniCar_: covjek bi ocekivao da ce to cudo biti multihomed, na HA clusteru, ali...
<BotaniCar_> jelly: bi, dok se ne sjetis po kakvoj liniji su "strucnjaci" koji su kreirali i implementirali sustav zaposleni :)
<jelly> ne znam tko je to radio, sorry
<BotaniCar_> dam CTCP2ova jaja na panj da je ekipa koja je implementirala fiskalizacijski server-side infrastrukturu pola para potrosila na graficke kartice :) 
<CTCP2> "<BotaniCar_> CTCP2: mislim da hoce, i radim sto god mogu da tako i bude. A zasto ti mislis da nece biti bolje, zato jer ima gro ekipe kao ti koja ce radije otici nego se potruditi ?" - nece jer nemas pravi info u kakvom je kurcu ova drzava :D.
<BotaniCar_> jelly: ne znam ni ja, sad malo rantam na osnovu dosadasnjeg goverment it iskustva
<Mmike> rad iz birtije 
<Mmike> di ima bolje?
<BotaniCar_> CTCP2: jel ti to sad ides malo ad hominem na mene jer nemas kaj reci pametno ? Otkud ti pravo da mi kazes da ne znam di zivim ?
<BotaniCar_> Mmike: "vani", pitaj CTCP2a
<jelly> Mmike: rad s plaze beats it, rekao bih
<Mmike> jelly: ne bas :/
<ravilov> CTCP2 je najbolji i najpametniji i jedini zna sve o svemu, i ja mu se klanjam i obecajem da cu ga bespogovorno slijediti do kraja zivota
<Mmike> kad si na plazi ne zelis raditi
<ravilov> Mmike, iskreno, ni u birtiji nemam bas cesto radne porive :)
<CTCP2> BotaniCar_ : nejdem nis "ad hominem" vec ti velim da 99% ljudi makar zna da je drzava u kurcu ne zna KOLIKO JE DOISTA u kurcu
<CTCP2> da znaju, bjezali bi masovno
<BotaniCar_> CTCP2: "nece jer nemas pravi info u kakvom je kurcu ova drzava" nije ad hominem, kazes ? :D
<ravilov> neki ljudi stvarno vole zivjet u vlastitim iluzijama
<CTCP2> pa nije to nis "uvredljivo"
<CTCP2> ravilov : sta oces time rec
<BotaniCar_> nisam ni rekao da je uvredljivo :) Nego napad na osobu govornika s suprotnim suprotnog stava, umjesto napada na suprotnu ideju. 
<Mmike> ravilov: a nemam nit ja
<BotaniCar_> ( sto je u grubo znacenje ad hominema) :) 
<Mmike> al sad ce gulas doc
<Mmike> a i paulaner toceni se toci
<Mmike> :)
<ravilov> CTCP2, mislim da je prilicno jasno sto sam rekao, ako ti nije jasno vjerojatno neces shvatit koliko god da objasnjavam
<BotaniCar_> jao, miklec, kak sam ti ja sad gladan kad si to rekao :)
<Mmike> ak porn.com stane, to je od paulanera :)
<CTCP2> ravilov : pa ne znam jel mislis na mene il na ovih mojih spomenutih 99% populacije
<jelly> kom porn, kom paulaner?
<Mmike> :D
<ravilov> CTCP2, nisam kao ti da si dajem za pravo suditi o cijelom covjecanstvu na osnovu vrlo ogranicenog znanja, tako da da, pricam o tebi
 * BotaniCar_ se smijucka na glas , treba jellya imati na ignoru za radnog vremena u interesu samoocuvanja radnog mjesta :)
<ravilov> Mmike, odjednom ce svi filmici postat jako zblurani? :)
<CTCP2> ravilov : i tvoje znanje o meni je ograniceno, tako da sudis o mom sudu na osnovu tvojih krivih pretpostavki
<BotaniCar_> Mmike: fakat: el ima porn stranica koje serviraju u 3Du ?
<ravilov> CTCP2, ti si ovdje sasvim dovoljno rekao i napravio da se o tebi da stvorit jako jako dobar sud, svidjalo se to tebi ili ne
 * ravilov EOD
<CTCP2> ravilov : trebas naucit razlikovat povremenu zajebanciju i ocito trolanje od ozbiljnih razgovora
<Mmike> BotaniCar_: 3dxstars.com
<Mmike> ak ne radi to je zato sto sam sjebo s papetom nesto a weshmashian nije ceo popravit :)
<BotaniCar_> Mmike: Woah !!! 
<ravilov> CTCP2, iznimno jadan izgovor, svaka cast
<BotaniCar_> Manitua mu, sad se skoro mogu razvest, dete imam, 3D drkalice su vc tu .. 
<CTCP2> ravilov : nije izgovor vec je cinjenica :D
<jelly> na ircu se ne vidi zajebancija ako ne podmetnes pet :) :) :) :) :-), netko ce te krivo shvatiti
<jelly> a i onda
<BotaniCar_> ______________
<BotaniCar_> nda, predugacak nick da podcrtam " a i onda"
<jelly> a i onda
<jelly> ?
<ravilov> nakon dovoljno izjava vidi se jako dobro sta je za*ebancija a sta netko stvarno misli, to sto se neki izvlace je njihov problem
<BotaniCar_> Ti,jedan, zbog cijeg zasmijavanja bu'm otkaz dobil && master of unicode :) 
<ravilov> to nije unicode...
<BotaniCar_> Nisam to napisao zbog andrlajna
<BotaniCar_> jelly: imas jos negdje na lageru onaj vic s benzinskom ?
<ravilov> zasto google vec danas cestita 8. mart?
<BotaniCar_> to se i ja pitam, znam da je na zelandu vec 8 mart, ali ne objasnjava google.hr
<weshmashian> da zaboravljivi muzevi/djeckovi ne zaborave da je sutra
<weshmashian> good guy google :)
<ravilov> muski su preglupi za to, ovako ce pomislit da je danas
<ravilov> i da su vec zaboravili
<weshmashian> nemoj tako, mene zena uspjela ujutro vec uvjerit da je osmi mart
<ravilov> thx for proving my point
<weshmashian> sto i nije tolki problem jer vecinu vremena ne znam ni koji je dan uopce :)
<ravilov> thx for proving my point AGAIN
<weshmashian> ravilov: jedino sto pruvam je da pojma nemam koji je dan, ne da zaboravljam svoje duznosti za osmi mart :)
<weshmashian> erm
<weshmashian> no da
<weshmashian> i need moar coffee
<ravilov> aha...
<SilverSpace> tak bi tulumario
<ravilov> pa ajde
<SilverSpace> nemam ekipu
<BotaniCar_> A kaj smo mi ? ! 
<BotaniCar_> bolje Mmiketa nagovori da idemo papat nekaj
<SilverSpace> sutra bi trebao na rostilj ali ne idem prehladno mi je jos vani
<ravilov> pussy
<Elfkill> neka pornjava se spominje
<ravilov> eskimima ne bi smetalo
<jelly> mijau
<Elfkill> i pussies
<Elfkill> ima viska ?
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar_: znas da ce Mmike naci neki izgovor
<SilverSpace> Elfkill: imas xbmc za to 
<Elfkill> googlam
<ravilov> I'm on a horse
<jelly> look at my horse!
<jelly> my horse is amazing
<SilverSpace> ravilov: bi te pitao da imas problema sa zglobovima ko ja
<Elfkill> hmmmm
<Elfkill> a di je tu p0rn?
<ravilov> SilverSpace, e jbg... podmazi pivom? :p
<Elfkill> ja kliknuo i ne pussies
<Elfkill> nema pussies
<Elfkill> kolko puta trebam kliknut da dodju pussies
<Elfkill> ???
<ravilov> idem ja na plotu napisat pi*ka
<ravilov> i rupu zbusit
<Elfkill> samo neki ekran se uvca smanji pa nestane
<Elfkill> pa opet
<Elfkill> ??? cudno nesto
<SilverSpace> ravilov: i najveci mi je problem prehlada a to mi sad ne treba
<SilverSpace> Elfkill: plugih +++
<SilverSpace> xxx
<Elfkill> oceu rec zanimljivo jest
<Elfkill> al hmm
<Elfkill> stvarno, kolko puta klikat dok ne dodjE PORT ??
<Elfkill> pron
<Elfkill> p0rn
<Elfkill> uff od sicekivanja neznan vise n itipkat
<SilverSpace> ravilov: lol
<Elfkill> ma pusti pljuginove
<Elfkill> mozda dodje ako dovljno puta klikam
<ravilov> SilverSpace, zabranjujem ti da me shvacas ozbiljno!
<Elfkill> ako koga zanima jos uvijek klikamm jos uvijek isto
<ravilov> ozbiljno to mislim!
<Elfkill> hmm
<Elfkill> ako koga zanima izgleda da ni nakon puno klikova porn jos n dolazi
<Elfkill> samo neka slika veca manja
<Elfkill> jel vi to mene ebete ha ???
<Elfkill> idalje nista
<Elfkill> ebete me garant
<Elfkill> i dalje nista
<Elfkill> a nedodje li u sljedecih 256 klikova odustajem
<ravilov> glavno da ima sexa
<Elfkill> ama nema
<Elfkill> vidis da bjesomucno klikam
<ravilov> <Elfkill> jel vi to mene ebete ha ???
<ravilov> bit ce da ima
<Elfkill> LOL
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IzJUSZMe7w4
<datase> jelly: Title: Vlatka Pokos - Kad ce taj petak, Views: 829490, Rating: 96.494846%
<BotaniCar_> Elfkill: pitaj mmiketa, zna on i di ima 3D pornjave , rekao mi je dans 
<jelly> red-green?  stereogram?  
<jelly> sad bi linkao neke vrlo kvalitetne .gif animacije za red-cyan ocale, ali necu
<BotaniCar_> ali .. ali .. 
<ravilov> nema nikakav gif, samo rajca
<BotaniCar_> +1 za provokativan pristup
<BotaniCar_> jelly: ne znam koja je tehnika prikaza na oom kaj je Mmike linkao, ne da mi content filter na poslu da gledam :)
<BotaniCar_> *onom
<Mmike> imas vise tih
<Mmike> nvidia 3d 
<Mmike> preklici i ina sranja :)
<jelly> ko dodje na ##bitkojn i donira 0.01BTC dobije link :-)
<ravilov> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/t1/q80/s720x720/14526_10203071111046331_1060473809_n.jpg
<BotaniCar_> http://courseweb.lis.illinois.edu/~wade7/Animation/BILLIONS-FINAL.gif
<ravilov> how to turn off light when lazy: http://imgur.com/R7YVgl5
<ravilov> tools required: 1) laser pointer, 2) cat
<BotaniCar_> 2a) toddler
<BotaniCar_> ja vristim od smijeha kad svom malcu dam baterijsku svjetiljku, bogec mali jos ne kuzi kak to radi, pa si proba postaubati svjetlo ispred sebe, onda se cudi kad nikaj ne ostane na podu
<jelly> koliko ima 2-3 godine?
<BotaniCar_> brijem da bi bio isti k'o macka da ga idem pointerom provocirati
<BotaniCar_> jelly: 2,5g
<jelly> s toliko godina i je tu negdje jednako pametan kao prosjecna odrasla macka
<BotaniCar_> Ne bu to jos dugo trajalo, morao bi snimiti video, da ga imam cime sramotiti ka bude dosao da me upozna s buducom suprugom za 18 godina
<BotaniCar_> jelly: zato sam ga i ponudio kao 2a :) 
<BotaniCar_> joj, juce sam Eureku (seriju) isao opet malo pogledati, onaj pes s IQ130+ .. kakva mrcina :)
<ravilov> "odrasla macka" je relativan pojam
<pkiller> kako se izađe iz postgreSQL komandne linije? :)
<ravilov> ^D
<jelly> \q 
<BotaniCar_> pkiller: \q
<pkiller> jedva naučio mysql i sad me ovaj jebe
<ravilov> pkiller, pa iz svih se moze izaci sa ^D
<jelly> osim na windowsima di je ^Z
<ravilov> + enter
<pkiller> ctrl + d
<ravilov> pa da, nego sto tebi znaci ^D? :p
<pkiller> gore desno :P
<pkiller> ----^
<ravilov> ja mislio da si vican linuxu...
<ravilov> son i am disappoint
<pkiller> ma jesam ali sam pre spaljen za komande zapamtit :)
<BotaniCar_> +1 for cheatsheets/checklists , ja nemrem bez toga
<pkiller> zato vim nikad necu moc koristit... trebalo mi je pola godine da naucim :wq
<ravilov> strasno
<ravilov> onda mozda linux nije za tebe
<ravilov> njegova najveca snaga je cmdline i naredbe
<BotaniCar_> ja misl'o da je najveca snaga robustnost i stabilnost
<pkiller> pa sa tim šturim znanjem mi je ipak lakše nego u windowsima ovakve stvari radit
<pkiller> BotaniCar_: ja ga recimo zbog toga koristim jer je najjeftiniji virtual hosting Linux :)
<jelly> linux je ok... a vim je tlaka!
<ravilov> <ravilov> njegova najveca snaga je cmdline i naredbe <-- sto se UI-ja tice
<pkiller> sta da se drkam sa vim-om kad ima nano... i jos ti sve pise sta trebas stiskat :)
<ravilov> jelly koristi pine?
<vileni> vi, kakav vim
<ravilov> nvi?
<BotaniCar_> vileni: ne znam ja cime ti peres sudje, ali ja nisam "vi" vidio na policama :) Samo Vim ! 
<pkiller> i jos je instaliran svugdje po defaultu :)
<ravilov> pkiller, ponekad se ulozit trud dugorocno vise isplati nego skrpat nabrzinu
<jelly> ravilov: pine Is Not an Editor
<BotaniCar_> pkiller: ovi tude su svi stari ratni konji, dok su oni ucili raditi nije nano bio prisutan po difoltu :)
<pkiller> evo ovo koristi postresql ... zbog ovog mi je trebalo http://www.sourcefabric.org/en/airtime/
<ravilov> jelly, onda ed
<pkiller> ma vim je super... ali meni je nepotreban... pre težak, za par conf fileova editirat
 * ravilov -a jako veseli sto na telefonu takodjer ima vim
<pkiller> sta to radi na  nokia 3210?
<ravilov> radi i na tosteru ako hoces
<jelly> 3120 ima javu
<jelly> 3210
<pkiller> a toster vrti openwrt :)
<ravilov> markosejic, dobar dan, dobro vece, laku noc, itd
<pkiller> dd
<jelly> ^C
<BotaniCar_> markosejic: vise ni pozdraviti ne znas </troll>
<markosejic> da i tebi
<jelly> C0+0 records in
<jelly> 0+0 records out
<ravilov> jelly, dd if=/dev/zero
<markosejic> kad imam na linux.hr prijetnjuz da ce me banat
<markosejic> zbog pozdravljanja
<jelly> ravilov: zlo!
<pkiller> cd / | rm -rf *.*
<BotaniCar_> :) To je meni izgledalo kao obecanje :)
<ravilov> ma tko prijeti?! da ga ja vidim
<ravilov> pkiller, vidi se odmah da radis uglavnom na win
<rut> ma di ce te banat ?
<BotaniCar_> rut: vjerojatno u zagrebu, ili to, ili ce mu bananu slati postom 
<pkiller> ravilov: pa najvise radim na linuxu... a igram na win
<pkiller> cak i na poslu koji nema veze sa IT-om sam instalirao linux mint :)
<rut> sto je doslo do toga da skatulje pocele i radi pozdrava banirat
<ravilov> pkiller, na linuxu je *.* u principu besmislen koncept
<rut> majke mi bolesnih ljudi 
<markosejic> ja sam sui stavio LMDE 2014.3
<markosejic> radi odlicno
<pkiller> ravilov: to je bilo dvosmisleno... kao smajlić i kao *
<ravilov> lol
<ravilov> nice (attempt of) save
<pkiller> lol
<pkiller> ravilov... odi na neki server i probaj... sigurno ce ti izbacit neki error da nemože *.* :)
<ravilov> pkiller, http://is.gd/Cj9jmM
<pkiller> to je taj
<pkiller> ovaj airtime mi je krv popio... još sutra suport za sve formate moram instalirat :/
<ravilov> za svaki format posebno, nadam se
<pkiller> nego kako... aac+ moram kompajlirat from source :)
<rut> skatuljo sto te zivcira dobar dan ?
<pkiller> stiže mikrofon za koji dan... kad sredim sve dat ću vam link na radio :)
<rut> maca popala jezi ravilovu . jel ima neka salama ravilov .. hmmm
<ravilov> "It is not until a mosquito lands on your testicle that you realize there are ways to resolve conflicts without violence."
<BotaniCar_> pkiller: radio postavljas ? Bravo
<rut> stvarno imas problema sa cipovima u glavi .. dodi da ti ja prelemim to pa da bude tolerantniji 
<rut> j** te linux.hr kanal 
<rut> :)
<pkiller> zapravo ga selim sa drugog servera... postao je mali zbog drugih stvari koje imam... ovaj jede cpu-a brdo :)
<ravilov> cek, to je vec bilo tu
<ravilov> eg
<ravilov> e
<ravilov> h
<pkiller> jos samo pcmozak.com treba preselit i onda mogu ugasit ovaj stari server uptime preko godinu dana ima :)
<ravilov> pkiller, upogoni oba u clusteru
<pkiller> ravilov: nisam multi milijarder ... to mi izađe kao još jedna preplata za internet :)
<ravilov> ok onda
<ravilov> upogoni stari server kao mintalicu
<ravilov> i bit ces milijarder preko noci
<ravilov> tako bar kazu
<pkiller> ako ce netko od vas sponzorirat... stavim ja svaki projekt na poseban server i jos poduplam za redundancy :)
<BotaniCar_> ravilov: ja imam u planu sutra jos 120€ unovciti od mintanja, nije puno, ali mene veseli :)
<rut> ravilov sto na linux.hr ne vodis koneverzajicu ? offtopic si ovdje
 * BotaniCar_ se presavija od smijeha
<pkiller> BotaniCar_: litecoine?
<BotaniCar_> Ovdje nije nista bilo ontopic otkad je neki njub zadnji put uletio greskom ovdje umjesto na forum :)
<BotaniCar_> pkiller: jest
<ravilov> jel to mozda CTCP2 bi?
<ravilov> bio*
<rut> pa kad se toliko raspisao nek onda bude ontopic .. zivcira me 
<BotaniCar_> ravilov: :))))
<pkiller> idem... bicikla me ceka :)
<rut> idi pkliller da se ravilov vrati ontopic
<pkiller> vidimo se kad sunce padne :)
<BotaniCar_> iBok
<markosejic> kad vampiri izlaze
<ravilov> kad se najmanje nadas
<rut> izadu cim kutiju dignu sa glave
<BotaniCar_> Huh, se kaze bicikla/biciklo/bicikl/pacikl ? Ja bi napisao "bicikl me ceka" 
<ravilov> isto ko i "kablo"
<ravilov> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/t1/1947566_738667939497603_146591730_n.jpg
<BotaniCar_> 'el se zna, po sto su oni cetnici uopce isli u Ukrajinu ? 
<BotaniCar_> Poginut, u znak podrske, nesto trece ?
<ravilov> dosadno im doma?
<BotaniCar_> Mislio sam da je netko procitao koje slovo, ja samo znam kaj sam cuo u tramvaju "neki ludi cetnici idu tamo gore" .. 
<ravilov> http://www.vidi.hr/Racunala/Novosti/Nista-od-besplatnih-Windowsa
<BotaniCar_> http://www.vidi.hr/Pop-Tech/Lampasko-Bluetooth-pojacalo # o, svasta. 
<ivoks> fakat sam umoran
<ivoks> fakat, ono
<ivoks> cemu sve
<ravilov> government does that to you
<markosejic> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nXCBaH
<ivoks> ravilov: a ti otvaras obrt?
<ravilov> ne
<markosejic> ova je za Ivoksa
<BotaniCar_> markosejic: "video zapis ne postoji" :) 
<ravilov> drugi put bar pejstaj cijeli url
<ravilov> jos mi bilo cudno zasto se datase ne javlja
<rut> markosejic polako samo 
<rut> pusti ove skatuljase ..
<markosejic> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nXCBaHGzPlk
<datase> markosejic: Title: BARE I PLACENICI za koga za zivot, Views: 3994, Rating: 100.0%
<BotaniCar_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t2urSscpoUI
<datase> BotaniCar_: Title: TS Garavi - Teške boje, Views: 15839, Rating: 95.71428%
<rut> odoh hladit jaja do ponedjeljka
<SatoshiNakamotoG> Jos 10 minuta ! 
<obruT> SatoshiNakamotoG: ponasas se ko tipican (buduci) direktor
<CTCP2> http://www.index.hr/black/clanak/tko-je-zapravo-otac-bitcoina/732627.aspx
<rut> 9
<markosejic> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2GypqAFo2M
<datase> markosejic: Title: Majke A Ti Jos Places live @ Tvornica, Views: 29140, Rating: 99.45206%
<SatoshiNakamotoG> obruT: samo cekam da ovaj trenutni krepucne, pa da mu sjednem u jos toplu fotelju :)
<SatoshiNakamotoG> CTCP2: ja sam otac majka ujna i tetak bitkojna, kaj ocete svi ? :D
<CTCP2> SatoshiNakamotoG : ocemo miljiune
<CTCP2> daj koji
<rut> ravilov dovidenja
<ivoks> 'Pored mozgova, sad nam se odlivaju i cetnici' :)))
<obruT> sve sami materjalisti
<SatoshiNakamotoG> :)))))))))))
<obruT> ljudi, gdje vam je zelja za duhovnim bogatstvom ? zar ne zelite biti blize Bogu ?
<CTCP2> nope?
<SatoshiNakamotoG> obruT: sila ne pita :( Moram prvo biti sit da bi htio biti produhovljen, nda .. i imati 3 ferarija u razlicitim bojama
<ivoks> https://twitter.com/sloba_milosevic/statuses/441647091803521024
<obruT> svi ce te vi u pakao... a ja cu vas tamo rostiljati :)
<SatoshiNakamotoG> sta Srbi isto koriste izraz "vrnu" ? 
<SatoshiNakamotoG> aka vrate
<markosejic> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XNSKKOaHVFY
<datase> markosejic: Title: Let 3 - Dijete u vremenu, Views: 1982482, Rating: 98.44976%
<CTCP2> https://litecoin.info/Bootstrap.dat
<CTCP2> sva sreca da im naza za DL nije stara 4 mjeseca
<CTCP2> baza*
<CTCP2> SatoshiNakamotoG : si ti skonto jel se moze taj Bootstrap.dat drzat u nekom drugom diru
<CTCP2> a ne u C:\Users\<username>\AppData\Roaming\Litecoin\litecoin.conf
<ravilov> pa stavi symlink i drzi gdje hoces
<ravilov> odnosno junction
<CTCP2> treba mi za winblovze
<CTCP2> sta to i na winsima sljaka
<ravilov> zasto bi to spomenuo ako ne radi?
<CTCP2> ok, tnx, bum pogledo
<CTCP2> lol http://www.coinwarz.com/cryptocurrency/coins/flappycoin
<ravilov> http://xkcd.com/1172/
<Hrki> http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:phLwY7rOIQYJ:www.forbes.com/sites/laurashin/2014/03/06/man-behind-bitcoin-satoshi-nakamoto-may-be-found/+&cd=2&hl=hr&ct=clnk&gl=hr&client=firefox-a
<Hrki> ovi su takvu glupost napisali da su maknuli clanak :)
<jelly> http://i.imgur.com/T6YilLl.jpg kitteh (sfw)
<SilverSpace> ovo zelim ja https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=imVNg9j7rvU
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Mann gegen Maschine - Ulf Hoffmann Tischtennis Roboter (UHTTR-1), Views: 2992, Rating: 98.46154%
<Hrki> dobar, bilo bi fora da mu da kratku
<jelly> Hrki: zanimljivo da clanak koji su referirali ima datum od iduceg tjedna http://mag.newsweek.com/2014/03/14/bitcoin-satoshi-nakamoto.html
<jelly> Hrki: mislim da su makli iz istog razloga iz kojeg su makli proslu analizu bitcoina; jer privlaci krivu vrstu publike
<SilverSpace> nemate brige za bitcoin ja jucer gledqo serju u buducnosti bitcoine nose na usb sticku 
<Hrki> nisam procitao clanak, mene zanima otkud njima informacija da je to on
<SilverSpace> Hrki: he he da kratka bi mu bila zajeb :)
<Hrki> ali svaka cast,zajebano je to napraviti
<Hrki> tj, puno kosta
<jelly> Hrki: da te zanima, procitao bi
<Hrki> jelly: ma kad mislim da je to organizacija, jedan covjek nema sanse da ima kapaciteta za mineanje 
<jelly> nezgodacija je sto su majstori napisali da lik ima bar $400M, ostavili mjesto di zivi i sliku njegove kuce
<jelly> i da je istina i da nije, deda i njegova obitelj su u gabuli :-|
<jelly> Hrki: to je _jako_ dobar razlog za maknuti web stranicu
<Mmike> blje
<CTCP2> originalnu web stranicu (clanak) nisu makli
<CTCP2> cak su nakon par sati makli sliku kuce
<CTCP2> pa su je onda opet vratili :))))))
<jelly> CTCP2: sto je tu smijesno?
<DomaMuffin> Hrki: nitko nema definitivnu potvrdu, ali sto to novinarima znaci :D
<SilverSpace> Ja se u Crnoj Gori ne moram sjekirati. Prenosa nema evo vec 5 sezona #f1
<SilverSpace> Pa vi se Crnogorci i ovako i onako nikad ne sjekirate
<DomaMuffin> Rijetko se tko opetovano sJekira
<CTCP2> jelly : pa smijesno je kolki su idioti
<Hrki> pa to ti i kazem
<Hrki> nema sanse da je to on, da imam 400M pola bi ulozio da prikrijem tragove :)
<DomaMuffin> Da imam mozga zaraditi 400 milera izveo bi sve tako od pocetka na nacin da nemam sto skrivati
<jelly> opce nije bitno dal je ili nije, ovom konkretnom dedi su totalno usrali zivot od ovog trena nadalje
<Hrki> ali vise je ljudi tu bilo ukljuceno, moguce da je ovaj napravio prvu verziju, ali to se odmah razvijalo
<Hrki> tako da on nije niti pobro najveci dio
<jelly> Hrki: "pobro najveci dio" -- on to uopce nije napravio da pobere dio
<Hrki> ma znam, ali u pocetku su mineali puno njih
<Hrki> serveri su vec bili spremni
<jelly> Hrki: otkud it to
<Hrki> napiso je jedan covjek na deepweb forumu
<jelly> do 2009-10 su se time igrali entuzijasti
<DomaMuffin> jelly: ovo kaj je Hrki napisao stoji, ako popratis blockchain, masa btca je otislo na samo par adresa prije booma, nisam sad siguran, mozda i prije javne objave .. ne usudim se reci da je posrijedi pre-mining, ali ako su test-mintali, fino su si dali truda da dobro istestiraju
<DomaMuffin> Kako bilo, zasluzili su 
<Hrki> jep, to je bila organizacija neka, poveziju ih cak sa onom bracom koje je zezno zuki sa fejsa
<Hrki> neznam ako ste gledali film
<jelly> to je samo PoV; pocetni dio je izradjen zato da stiti da ne moze neko na brzinu dobiti 50% 
<DomaMuffin> jelly: 51% se odnosi na hashpower , a ne na kolicinu izmintane love. Mislis reci da su se inicijalno spojili prije sivh da sprijece takeover / block split ? 
<jelly> sad, ako ce neko izmisliti organizaciju koja je isla "premineati" sa ciljem zarade love u trenutku kad to nije vrijedilo love... rekao bih da taj netko brije
<jelly> DomaMuffin: pa nisu prestali mintati na rez
<DomaMuffin> Ne sjecam se sad vise, ali mislim da jesu. 
<jelly> kak "prije svih"
<jelly> "svi" su se postupno ukljucili
<DomaMuffin> jelly: zna se kad je bila javna objava specke, a u to vrijeme je vec blockchain bio fino dugacak
<jelly> DomaMuffin: pa da
<DomaMuffin> velim, mozda su ljudi jednostavno temeljito testirali na jakim kantama uz nizak difficulty
<jelly> i to je bilo jeftino tad
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: crno gorac tako napisao :)
<SilverSpace> sjekiru mu njegovu
<DomaMuffin> SilverSpace: ahh, sorry, lobotomiziran sam jos od posla :) 
<CTCP2> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/pogledajte-kako-su-cetnici-docekani-na-krimu-mi-smo-jedan-narod-jedino-je-istinita-pravoslavna-vjera/732646.aspx
<Hrki> opet ovi nabrijani na krim
<Hrki> jebo ih poluotok
<Hrki> nek radje pomognu kataloniji da se isto osamostali :)
<Hrki> neznam sta su ovi irci blesavi, neka odu od te siromasne kraljice
<Hrki> i naravno, tu je vojvodina :)
<Hrki> svi nek se vise odcjepe, dosadni su vise
<jelly> neovisno međimurje!
<Hrki> nikako, radje neka smo u sloveniji ako se mene pita :)
<Hrki> bolje je tamo
<Hrki> samo je problem a nitko nezna slovenski, ima oko 500 sloveneca sveukupno
<SilverSpace> pisu rusi Janukovič u bolnici u teškom stanju nakon srčanog udara?
<Hrki> uznemirio se momak
<Hrki> ajmo malo o udbi
<Hrki> http://www.novilist.hr/Vijesti/Hrvatska/Zdravko-Mustac-ce-ipak-biti-izrucen-Njemackoj
<SilverSpace> maknuo ga putin koji ce mu kujac
<Hrki> jel vam radi ovo: http://www.hzpp.hr/homepage
<jelly> Hrki: pocetna stranica se otvori
<CTCP2> lol @ http://www.hzpp.hr/DesignTemplates/HZ_homepage/images/gui/header_frontpage.jpg
<Hrki> jelly: i dok upises gradove polaska i odlaska ti radi ?
<CTCP2> http://www.hzpp.hr/voznired
<jelly> Hrki: izbaci popup sa greskom
<jelly> http://vred.hzinfra.hr/hzinfo/?category=hzinfo&amp;service=vred3&amp;nkod1=ZAGREB&amp;nkdo1=SPLIT&amp;lang=en&amp;screen=4
<Hrki> http://www.jutarnji.hr/video---nemam-veze-s-bitcoinom--satoshi-nakamoto-zanijekao-da-je-on-otac-virtualne-valute/1171447/
<jelly> URL greška / ERROR . Ty again / pokušajte ponovo .... Invalid char in URL .
<CTCP2> Hrki : zato jer se pravi englez
<CTCP2> klikni na HR
<CTCP2> iliti http://www.hzpp.hr/naslovnica
<jelly> Hrki: primijeti &amp; u rezultatu umjesto &
<CTCP2> strancim je zabranjeno gledat nas vozni red
<CTCP2> its a matter of national security
<Hrki> pa sta nisu u stanju napraviti ovo to kak spada
<CTCP2> naravno da ne
<Hrki> bitno da je powered by iSite
<jelly> http://vred.hzinfra.hr/hzinfo/?category=hzinfo&service=vred3&nkod1=ZAGREB&nkdo1=SPLIT&lang=en&screen=4 bi radilo
<jelly> New Querry :-)
<Hrki> ma strasno :()
<jelly> :() !
<jelly> monkeyface
<Hrki> :)
<jelly> najcesce koristen u fork bombama
<SilverSpace> hokej danas prva tekma doigravanja 19h
<SilverSpace> jelly: si vidio ovo http://nanopc.org/NanoPC-T1_Feature.html
<jelly> ne, simpaticno ali mozda preskupo
<jelly> ak se dobro sjecam, exynos4412 je dobro podrzan na linuxu
<markosejic> d vecer
<Hrki> jel postoji opel almeira ?
<markosejic> ne
<markosejic> koliko ja znam
<Hrki> nissam je ipak :)
<Hrki> *nissan
<markosejic> nissan Almera
<SilverSpace> malo mi je cudno da finska i svecka ovise o ruskom plinu 
<Hrki> mislis da oni imaju tolko kao norveska ?
<Hrki> a mene zanima, tko ima pravo na busotine na otvorenom moru ?
<SilverSpace> Hrki: norveski je vjerojatno skup pa finska, svecka trose ruski 
<SilverSpace> jeftiniji
<Hrki> ali ta norveska ga mora nekome prodavat ako su najbogatiji :)
<SilverSpace> eu 30% ruskog plina trosi 
<Hrki> iran je najaci u plinu :)
<Hrki> i gle cuda, nitko od njih nije dobar sa amerima :)
<SilverSpace> svetska i finska skoro da su 100% ovisne o ruskom plinu 
<SilverSpace> i bivse istocne zemlje isto 
<Hrki> pa da, rusija je nama bitnija od amera :)
<Hrki> zato ima da slusamo ruse
<ravilov> IRL room escape - http://parapark.hr/
<Hrki> fora, to je kao film saw? 
<markosejic> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2C7mNr5WMjA
<datase> markosejic: Title: The Log Song - Ren & Stimpy (Deadwood HoN), Views: 357853, Rating: %
<Hrki> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/9/9f/Chart-of-Oil-Trading-Nation.gif/800px-Chart-of-Oil-Trading-Nation.gif
<SilverSpace> Hrki: ne zelim utjeca rusa kod nas 
<SilverSpace> budale na kvadrat 
<Hrki> sad je pitanje tko su budale, europa sto je ovisna o njima ili oni ?
<Hrki> a vidi budale amere, kako mogu vise prodavat nego exportat 
<Hrki> naravno jer kradu
<SilverSpace> pa ne moze eu opstat samostalno kao i rusija jedni i drugi ovise puno jedni o drugima 
<SilverSpace> pitanje je samo vremena kad cemo pojesti same sebe 
<Hrki> mislim da je pitanje, kada cemo opet ratovati sa lukom i strijelom
<SilverSpace> to se nece dogoditi ima zaliha olova za sto godina :)
<jelly> lukom i cesnjakom
<SilverSpace> rade tvornice punom parom 
<SilverSpace> jelly: lukom i spekom 
<jelly> nece tvornice radit kad se zatvori naftna i plinska pipa
<Hrki> kako ne, samo da ima struje :)
 * jelly slaps Hrki 
<jelly> struja dolazi s neba jeli?
<Hrki> ima masu izvora za struju :)
<Hrki> sve dok je rijeka, slapova, sunca, vjetra, ugljena nema beda
<jelly> pogotovo nakon sto su debili krenuli zatvarati nuklearke
<jelly> Hrki: odi negdje pogledati koliko .hr ili .eu postotak snage dobija od rijeka, slapova, sunca, vjetra
<obruT> će Keanu Reeves da napravi hladnu fuziju pa će bit struje
<Hrki> takoje :D
<jelly> njemu ni ne treba, on preskače zgrade
<Hrki> jelly najvise se trosi ugljen i uran
<Hrki> tj, ugljen, kakav uran 
<Hrki> 40% ti je ugljen
<Hrki> 20%plin
<Mmike> e, a
<Mmike> vish
<Mmike> kol'ka bi vjetrenjaca trebala bit za LTCjeve?
<Hrki> cuj, nemre svagdje na hidru
<Hrki> lol, radje proizvodi struju onda
<Hrki> to ti je bar ziher 
<Hrki> jelly: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/d/df/Annual_electricity_net_generation_in_the_world.svg/800px-Annual_electricity_net_generation_in_the_world.svg.png
<Hrki> obnovljivi presisali nukleark
<Mmike> Hrki, kaj?
<Mmike> obnovljivi kaj?
<Hrki> a trend je sve veci :) kazem ti dok se potrosi sve ove nafte i ugljeni uopce nebude problema
<Hrki> obnovljivi izvori en
<Mmike> ne vjerujem da se TOLIKO struje jos proizvodi na ugljen!
<Mmike> sumLJiva mi je jako ta graficka
<jelly> ja ne vjerujem da je % zelenog i nuklearki tako velik
<jelly> vjerojatno se racuna samo ono sto ide u mrezu, a sve tvornice koje drito trose plin i sl...
<Hrki> Mmike: proizvodi, proizvodi :)
<Hrki> ugljen je jako fin drugar
<Hrki> jer kako ces proizvoditi struju na nekim mjestima gdje nema nafte ni icega
<Hrki> ugljena uvjek lako dofuras
<Mmike> mah
<Mmike> svejedno mi cudno to
<Hrki> 41% je postotak
<Hrki> brazil rasutra u biomasama
<Hrki> njihovi auti voze ono biogorivo
<Hrki> od otpada
<Hrki> samo to nebi proslo kod nas jer ne gori kak spada na niskim temperaturama
<CTCP2> mi rudari cemo ih unistit
<CTCP2> njih i njihove planove o "stednji energije"
<CTCP2> how yes no
<CTCP2> :>
<Hrki> http://danas.net.hr/hrvatska/vijecnica-hdz-a-nabijem-vas-na-k
<Hrki> Građani Ploča su u petak prosvjedovali ispred zgrade Otvorenog pučkog učilišta, gdje se održavala sedma sjednica Gradskog vijeća Grada Ploče. Povod prosvjeda bila je najavljena gradnja termoelektrane na *ugljen*.
<Hrki> evo, radi ugljena se skoro potukli :)
<ivoks> pazi ovo debile:
<ivoks> http://www.hrstud.unizg.hr/aai-korisnicki-racun
<ivoks> Primjer: Student Ivan Ivić rođen 11.11.XY_GODINE imat će lozinku iivic1111 Studentica Ana Anić rođena 04.09.XY_GODINE i korisničkim imenom aanic1 imat će lozinku aanic0409, a ne aanic10409  
<Mmike> "- Lozinka je vaše korisničko ime pisano malim slovima (bez sufiksa ako ga imate na korisničkom imenu), i dan i mjesec rođenja (bez točke između dana i mjeseca)."
<Mmike> ahahah :)
<ravilov> <jelly> struja dolazi s neba jeli?  <--- actually... da :)
<ravilov> druga je sad stvar sto ne znamo to iskoristit
<jelly-home> ivoks: /o\
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/t1/1900074_722498981123197_1901062076_n.png
<igustin> omg
<jelly-home> mislim da smo tu teoriju apsolvirali '90-'95
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> ctrl-w u mysql shellu nije word delete
<Mmike> nego 'ujebem ti sve sto si natipko'
<igustin> lol
<ivoks> culi su nas
<ivoks> http://www.hrstud.unizg.hr/?@=20pr2#news_76674
<ivoks> VAŽNO - Resetiranje lozinki za AAI@EduHr račune svim studentima Hrvatskih studija
<ivoks> Promjena lozinke i koja je vaša nova lozinka:
<ivoks> Nove lozinke biti će oblika aa1234567 gdje je "aa" prva dva slova vašeg korisničkog imena, a "1234567" su početnih sedam brojeva vašeg OIB-a.
<ivoks> ahahahahahahahaha
<SilverSpace> lol 
<SilverSpace> to sam se ja kod frendice cudio kakav user i pas dobila od njih 
<SilverSpace> poslje se moze promjenit kaj sam joj i napravio 
<CTCP2> ivoks : tnx za info :>
<CTCP2> lets go hacking :>
<SilverSpace> nemas tam nista 
<ivoks> u biti, imas
<SilverSpace> raspored predavanja 
<ivoks> mozes dobiti jeftiniji internet
<ivoks> mozes dobiti pristup nekim resursima kojima inace nemas, ako nisi student
<ivoks> a i mozes dobiti uvid u privatne podatke korisnika, poput brojeva telefona
<ivoks> email adrese
<ivoks> itd
<ivoks> ono sto je najgore...
<ivoks> ...mozes napraviti sranje, a najebat ce student, ni kriv ni duzan
<SilverSpace> 4:2 
<SilverSpace> lose igraju 
<ivoks>  ** Popis korisničkih imena kojima je resetirana lozinka po opisanom pravilu preuzmite ovdje
<ivoks> pa jao.
<ivoks> Neke od usluga kojima ste se do sada koristili uz pomoć AAI korisničkog računa su:
<ivoks> Prijava na računala knjižnice Hrvatskih studija
<ivoks> Pristupanje internetu od kuće preko telekom operatera (Iskon, Bnet, Optima, T-Com…)
<ivoks> Pristupanje mobilnom internetu (Vip, T-Com, Tele2...)
<ivoks> Filesender – slanje datoteka veličine do 10 GB
<ivoks> Pristup Internetu u studentskim domovima
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> tak da, imas neke koristi :)
<ravilov> istina, nema se sta tamo hackati
<ravilov> prakticki ti poklanjaju sve podatke
<ravilov> nema potrebe hackati
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> obican ldap query
<ivoks> dobijes oib
<ivoks> a daju ti xls s usernameovima
<ravilov> yay otvorena akademska zajednica
<SilverSpace> lopovska
<jelly-home> ivoks: promijenis im svima password na 01.04.
<DomaMuffin> Kad / ako nam nestane nafte i plina, elektricna energija ce biti najmanji problem, ne zaboravimo da nafta i plin nisu samo izvor goriva
<jelly-home> DomaMuffin: kome jos treba umjetno gnojivo!
<DomaMuffin> jelly: plastika dobro dodje :) 
<DomaMuffin> Joj, kaj nemam ~25 godina manje, da se mogu po cele dane igrati, ovaj uniti web player je mama i tata crossplatform igrica
<jelly-home> DomaMuffin: i antibiotici
<DomaMuffin> jelly: nda, do tog vremena ce vjerojatno i svaki sjebaniji virus vec biti otporan na antibiotike, sudec po tom kak ih moja doktorica prepisuje 
<DomaMuffin> :) 
<jelly-home> problem prepisivanja koliko i drzanja cijele kure, a ne prestati piti kad ti je dobro
<DomaMuffin> Nevezano, ako ima tko da je propustio seriju Eureka, bilo bi steta da tako i ostane ( dam na msg i url na strim s titlom) 
<DomaMuffin> ( http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0796264/?ref_=nv_sr_1 ) 
<jelly-home> bila mi je previse djetinjasta kad je pocela
<SilverSpace> kraj 4:3
<jelly-home> (veli lik koji uredno prati doctor whoa)
<CTCP2> i jelly-home je fan dr whoa!
<CTCP2> znao sam da smo srodne duse!
<DomaMuffin> jelly: kaj se sad snima od drwhoarija ? 
<DomaMuffin> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/t1/1622026_10152174883838805_1534635662_n.jpg
<CTCP2> jelly-home : blic test - koji ti je najbolji dr who?
<DomaMuffin> CTCP2: jedini odgovor koji mozes dobiti od pravog fanboya je "da" :) 
 * CTCP2 slaps DomaMuffin around a bit with a large superpenguin
<CTCP2> DomaMuffin : samo je jedan The Dr Who
<DomaMuffin> i opet mi ode na ignore .. 
<jelly-home> CTCP2: najbolji ili najdrazi?
<CTCP2> oboje
<jelly-home> najdrazi mi je onaj iz djetinjstva, cetvrti
<jelly-home> najbolji mi je popularni odabir -- deseti ;-)
<CTCP2> :-*
<CTCP2> xD
<DomaMuffin> http://dailycurrant.com/2014/02/26/girls-scouts-in-colorado-selling-marijuana-thin-mints/ # doslooo je i moje vrijemeee 
<jelly-home> ides u kolorado jest kekse?
<CTCP2> ipak se selis iz HR? xD
<DomaMuffin> Radije bih im iz Gudovca slao sirovine, no ni ovo kaj nudis mi nije mrsko 
<DomaMuffin> CTCP2: skidam ignore tebi i tvom pingvinu,ali https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/t1/1012291_10152634761679045_1738435521_n.jpg 
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fmU3f6Ow36Y#t=39
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: IM-ing In Real Life, Views: 141993, Rating: 97.54144%
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fmU3f6Ow36Y
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: IM-ing In Real Life, Views: 141993, Rating: 97.54144%
<SilverSpace> spat
<DomaMuffin> SilverSpace: kaj spat, reci da idemo na pifkana nekam, popodne ti se tulumarilo :D
<ravilov> spat je proslo vrijeme od spit
<ravilov> znaci vec je spil nesto
<DomaMuffin> :)ž
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, e
<DomaMuffin> Who disturbs my slumber
<Mmike> nekaj sam te za dete tijo pitat
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> kad prestane da ga moras podrigavat i picke materine?
<DomaMuffin> Negdje oko 8te godine
<DomaMuffin> ***18te
<DomaMuffin> Mi smo s tim prestali kad je prestao jesti samo na dudu/sisu
<DomaMuffin> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/t1/1779759_641441309262234_320162950_n.png
<pkiller> vecer
<DomaMuffin> oo/
#ubuntu-hr 2014-03-08
<markosejic> jutro svima
<Hrki> jutro, se moze recimo ikako sakriti proces za ne adminsitrator usere na windowsima ?
<Hrki> znaci, nemam admina, ali dok izlistam procese da se ne prikaze procesi koji se vrte *
<DomaMuffin> Moze, tak' 'akeri skrivaju svoja sranja
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/formula-1-juri-maxtvom/732652.aspx
<Mmike> kaj?!
<CTCP2> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nabYYdQkS58
<datase> CTCP2: Title: Varvara - the song "Katyusha", Views: 1976636, Rating: 97.21814%
<Mmike> o srce ti ltpmovsko
<Mmike> tj, lmtpovsko
<Hrki> SweetMuffin: daj mi onda reci kako se otkriva to :D
<Hrki> jer ima onaj hijack this
<Hrki> ukratko, kako da skuzim dali me prate na firmi sta radim :)
<Hrki> trebam ici dosta puta na net, pa da mi ne seru kao sta radim to
<jelly-home> Hrki: uzmes netbook od doma i 3g mrezu neovisnu o poslovnoj
<jelly-home> ako te hoce pratiti na firminoj mrezi, pratit ce te
<jelly-home> ako radis u firmi gdje te prate bez da ti kazu... a kaj da ti velim, trazi drugi posal
<jelly-home> ali ako si ti rekli da te mogu pratiti u bilo kom trenutku i pristao si na to, ne vidim u cemu je problem
<SweetMuffin> Hrki: ako sumnjas da te keylogaju iz firme, tu nemas brige. Zakonski su te duzni obavijestiti o takvim stvarima pri potpisivanju ugovora
<SweetMuffin> Ako te nisu obavijestiti, ono sto su nasli na sudu ne vrijesi
<SweetMuffin> *vrijedi
<Mmike> daklem
<Mmike> skoro sam ubio i sebe i dijete cangrizavo
<Mmike> i sad ga metnem u kinderbet
<Mmike> dok sredim kolica i sve da idemo po majku mu
<Mmike> i ovaj zaspi
<Mmike> i sad spava
<Mmike> SweetMuffin, ti me razumijes, jelda? :D
<Mmike> glupi rusi
<Mmike> ode mi dolar kvraagu
<CTCP2> kak
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj nisi znao za f1
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: iskreno, ne, mene mali raspizdi samo kad namjerno napravi nekaj kaj zna da ne smije, i onda me gleda i ceka reakciju 
<SweetMuffin> Ovo dok su bedasti, kaj da pizdim 
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: kaj cuvas exchange lovu u dolarima ? Zakaj,pa Ameri su bedastiji od nas, pol MtGox ekipe je iz Amerike :) 
<SilverSpace> prognoza: Schumachera samo čudo može spasiti
<CTCP2> kad su djeca naporna, onda pomaze samo stari prokusani recept
<CTCP2> http://youtu.be/xneiSfKk0Lo?t=1m4s
<datase> CTCP2: Title: Top 5 Most Terrifying Animal Sounds, Views: 623225, Rating: 93.630286%
<CTCP2> unesem im se u facu i zarices
<CTCP2> to odma prepoznaju, nose u genima
<SweetMuffin> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/t1/1797597_729272103769840_685066967_n.jpg
<SweetMuffin> CTCP2: tonije istina. Ne jednom sam vidio kak se starci deru na klince a ovi ih gledaju i pokusavaju razluciti kaj im govore. Ne znaju govor, ali znaju da nesto znaci i onda i dreku pokusavaju prevesti
<CTCP2> ne govor
<CTCP2> REZANJE
<SweetMuffin> Procitaj opet
<CTCP2> jedno je govor, drugo je dreka (rezanje)
<CTCP2> animal instinctist
<SweetMuffin> Jel ti citas ? " Ne znaju govor, ali znaju da nesto znaci i onda i dreku pokusavaju prevesti" , on ne zna da li tebi iz usta izlazi besmislena dreka/rezanje ili govor.
<SweetMuffin> Kuze kad zivotinja rezi
<CTCP2> probaj rezanje u praksi
<CTCP2> pas vidit
<SweetMuffin> Imam dijete, mislis da nisam ?
<CTCP2> ocito nisi bio dovoljno ostar :>
<SweetMuffin> ocito ti pet brije da znas bolje
<SweetMuffin> Get a ... child
<CTCP2> na psima sljaka :>
<SweetMuffin> Da, to je isto
<CTCP2> sve je to isti kurac xD
<SweetMuffin> Je, sve to majka rodi :D
<Hrki> SweetMuffin: hvala, nitko me nije nista obavijestio :)
<SweetMuffin> Hrki: best bet ti je ne raditi pizdarije s sluzbenom opremom, ako te i ne tuze, a nadziru te, uvijek te mogu otpustiti
<Hrki> ma problem je da bi htio vidjeti koji nadzor, jer nije isto ako oni dobe report firefoxa i stranice na koje idem :)
<SweetMuffin> Ako ne radis pizdarije, isto je. 
<SweetMuffin> Ako moras raditi pizdarije, digni virtualku i VPNaj se van
<SweetMuffin> Imas ovlasti instalirati softver ? Ako de, "zelmana anti-keylogger" isto nije losa stvar
<SweetMuffin> Ima nrtko nekog tko prodaje maslinovo ulje ? 
<Hrki> SweetMuffin: mogu nabati admina
<SweetMuffin> Hrki: ako mozes onda anti keyloger, virtualka+vpn i PSexplorer da vidis kaj ti se vrti na stroju. 
<SweetMuffin> A sd mi nabavi maslinovog ulja 
<Hrki> mogu ti sredit domace
<Hrki> super je :)
<SweetMuffin> Pa, ne bi pitao za industrijsko :) 
<Hrki> pusti ti to, znaju prodavati industrijsko pod domace
<SweetMuffin> Istina
<SilverSpace> strunf 
<SweetMuffin> strMf ! 
<SilverSpace> eta
<Hrki> menu uvalili, kupio bucino ulje pa mi kao uvalili jos maslinovo sa otoka krka :)
<Hrki> bucino je bilo super, alo ovo ulje je bilo neko pola pola
<Hrki> pola maslinovo pola biljno :/
<SweetMuffin> bljuc, ne volim combo 
<SilverSpace> fino domace 
<CTCP2> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/timosenko-na-tajnim-racunima-skrivala-200-milijuna-dolara/732784.aspx
<CTCP2> :D
<SilverSpace> da propaganda radi 
<CTCP2> xe xe xe xe
<SilverSpace> http://www.24sata.hr/image/nik_titanik-547x435-20140309-20140307145729-7d866c741ab487bb8bf31665378d959e.jpg
<SilverSpace> Mandžukić x2
<Mmike> SweetMuffin, pre mali je moj mali za svjesno radit pizdarije :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, nisam,... i kaj sad?
<Mmike> SweetMuffin, ne cuvam, imam jer trgujem
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: pda, a nesvjesne su ocekivane i ne smiju te ljutiti :) 
<Mmike> aha
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: htjedo rec, kad stavljas novac da prenochi, zakaj ne cuvas u eurima ? 
<Mmike> kako da ne :)
<Mmike> pa zato kaj trgujem s dolarima i LTCjevima
<SweetMuffin> Ti si pizdek, ako te mali sad jadi, kaj bu tek poslije :) 
<Mmike> pa ostavim nakog po noci
<Mmike> pa ak naleti naleti
<Mmike> neznam kaj bu poslije
<SweetMuffin> aha, samo s tim parom se igras, kul
<Mmike> al' tihani i opcenito zenama treba spomenike dizat stalno i svugdje
<Mmike> i postavit po cesti instant orgazam masine
<Mmike> jer ona je snjim STALNO
<Mmike> doduse, ona ima sisu
<Mmike> za umirit
<Mmike> a ja nemam
<Mmike> al' sve jedno
<SweetMuffin> Meni ne bi smetalo da ucim sina loviti dok se ona jebe s ITjem :) 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nis ak imas max tv bus gledal ak ne ne bus :)
<SilverSpace> ja ne bum gledal 
<SilverSpace> jedino ak nas SweetMuffin primi kod sebe :)
<SweetMuffin> Moze ! Kad dolazite ? Kad je utrka ?
<SweetMuffin> Imam alkohola, a i jest bum vam nekaj dal  :) 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SweetMuffin> Ajde, upri u mmiketa i dolazite sutra :) 
<SilverSpace> prva je rano 7h ujutro 
<SilverSpace> SweetMuffin: drugu nedjelju je prva 
<SweetMuffin> ja sam budan od pol 7 svaki dan, ako Mladi Gospodin i ranije ne odluci da se naspavao :) 
<SweetMuffin> Velim,vrata su vam otvorena ( nisu,al otvorit cu)
<SilverSpace> jebote moj je netjak danas od 4h budan
<SweetMuffin> :=) Ako je spaval dopodne .. 
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> SweetMuffin, SilverSpace ja sam za
<ravilov> Mmike, kazu neki da i muska sisa zna pomoc :p
<Mmike> ravilov, kazu i da na plotu svasta pise :)
<ravilov> pa i pise svasta :)
<SweetMuffin> ravilov: https://scontent-b-mxp.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/t1.0-9/552803_4034892240366_1483212744_n.jpg
<CrazyLemon> lmao :D
<SweetMuffin> https://scontent-a-mxp.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash2/t1.0-9/538238_4115004483122_2122147687_n.jpg
<SweetMuffin> And mandatory troublesolving method: https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/t1/150692_10200430456593655_894169274_n.jpg?lvh=1
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/t1/542511_10200501397247127_281488368_n.jpg :) 
<pkiller> assange prica live za texastribune... mozda bude i "pahuljica "
<pkiller> :)
<SilverSpace> SweetMuffin: nemoj misliti da te ne bumo jedan vikend posjetili :)
<SweetMuffin> Kak mislis jedan vikend, pa ne budete otvorenje sezone sjebali, ja vas ocekujem za 8 dana
<Sjemenistarac> Pozdrav...imam upit: airmon-ng mi ne prikazuje niti jedan mrezni uredjaj na laptopu 
<jelly-home> nema krekanja vajerlesa za tebe?
<Sjemenistarac> To je čisto u svrhu edukacije :)
<jelly-home> u svrhu edukacije, budi root i imaj neku wifi karticu s kojom monitor mod stvarno i radi
<Sjemenistarac> No ako mi ne prikazuje niti jedan uredjaj, preko čega se spaja na internet? Vrtim ga u virtualki 
<jelly-home> imas li wifi u virtualki? o.o
<Sjemenistarac> pa nemam, prikazuje mi samo neki wired network 
<jelly-home> pa... program za bezicne mreze ne moze raditi bez bezicne mreze
<Sjemenistarac> jasna stvar...no ako on nema bezicni uredjaj pod devices, kako se on spaja? :D
<SilverSpace> bezveze ??
<jelly-home> Sjemenistarac: na virtualnu zicu
 * SweetMuffin odignorira sve edukacijske price koje ne mogu nekog eksli nesto nauciti
<SweetMuffin> Also, cryptominere koji k'o fol imaju debian pa tamo traze pomoc za svoje zdrk distre
<Sjemenistarac> za minere postoji poseban kanal 
<Sjemenistarac> nije da ne mozes nista nauciti 
<SweetMuffin> Sto tocnomozes nauciti iz krekiranja mog WPA ? Matematiku ?
<Sjemenistarac> ali ono: to bi bila jedna od prvih zanimljih stvari za prčkat z nekog newwbiea :D
<Sjemenistarac> ali eto: za svjezeg linuxaša
<Sjemenistarac> što preporučaš za prčakanje?
<SweetMuffin> Knjige :) 
 * SweetMuffin hides
<SweetMuffin> Osim toga, ti si svjezi bar jedno pol godine :) Bar koliko se ja nicka sjecam :) 
<Sjemenistarac> nije baš pola godine :D
<Sjemenistarac> imaš preporuku za knjigu? 
<SweetMuffin> Kak ne, http://debian-handbook.info/ , http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<SweetMuffin> kroz to protrcis, pa onda cackaj :) Sigurno ces dobiti tucet ideja 
<SweetMuffin> Koje su i legalne :) 
<jelly-home> http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/lajk/poster/34758/-mindja-kornjace
<jelly-home> nekak drazi od onog iz LDP
<SweetMuffin> jelly je negdje imao i "lrn prl zi hard vej" ako se dobro sjecam
<SilverSpace> uh crnjak http://www.index.hr/lajk/poster/34762/ne-budi-divljak-pokloni-joj-nesto-za-dan-zena-
<jelly-home> da, pajton je bio
<Sjemenistarac> thx, krenut ću po tom prčkanju 
<jelly-home> http://learnpythonthehardway.org/
<pkiller> mozes i probat instalirat Weechat ili irssi za chetat na ircu... to dok instaliraš ces naucit nesto :)
<pkiller> Sjemenistarac: ---^
<Sjemenistarac> hahaha
<Sjemenistarac> jer je grijeh pristupati IRCu preko browsera? :D
<pkiller> nije... ali za "edukacijsku svrhu" je bolje probat sve iz linux komande... irc, mejl, twitter, facebook, sve možeš preko komandne linije u linuxu :)
<pkiller> i recimo to sve upakiraš u tmux ili za ubuntu imaš i "byobu"
<Sjemenistarac> sto je byobu?
<Sjemenistarac> i čemu ovaj signature kod instalarcije weechata?
<pkiller> byobu ti je http://byobu.co/
<pkiller> kakav signature?
<Sjemenistarac> gpg key
<Sjemenistarac> čemu to služi?
<ravilov> cemu sluzi gpg?
<ravilov> salis se
<ravilov> zar jos jedan troll ovdje?
<pkiller> taj signature ti je da "potpišeš" autentičnost nekog fajla ili šta god
<pkiller> taj key*
<pkiller> Sjemenistarac: svaki put kad imaš tako neko pitanje prvo ga upiši u google, ako tamo ne nadjes za 15 min pitaj ovdje :)
<Sjemenistarac> evo čitam wikipedia article 
<Sjemenistarac> čuo sam za md5, za ovo nikad
<Sjemenistarac> a i nisam se dosad susreo s potrebom da to koristim :D
<ravilov> a tako
<jelly-home> Sjemenistarac: dvije neovisne stvari: kriptiranje tako da samo određeni primatelj može pročitati, i potpis tako da se može potvrditi tko je poslao
<ravilov> znaci nije troll, samo lijen koristii google
<pkiller> tako nekako :)
<jelly-home> public key crypto nije jednostavno objasniti
<ravilov> namjenu jest
<ravilov> i svrhu
<Sjemenistarac> nisam lijen, čitam, čitam 
<Sjemenistarac> ali zdravo seljački je bolje :D
<ravilov> ha
<ravilov> excuses
<CTCP2> nije los tru detektiv
<SilverSpace> nije ni nesto posebno 
<Sjemenistarac> ah, napiše mi što ide iza apt-get u terminalu :D
<Sjemenistarac> a ja googlao, nisam mogao naći :D
<Sjemenistarac> a moji pokušaji nisu urodili plodom :D
<Sjemenistarac> http://prntscr.com/2z2ie2
<Sjemenistarac> zasto mi baca ovu grešku kad se pokusavam joinati na ovaj kanal
<jelly-home> ta greška je čudna i vjerojatno vezana za sam taj klijent
<SweetMuffin> ^^
<pkiller> Sjemenistarac: trebaš se joinat na neki server prvo
<Sjemenistarac> pa piše da se automatski spaja na freenode 
<Sjemenistarac> pa sam pomislio da se samo moram joinat na kanal
<pkiller> onda stisni CTRL + x da ti promijeni "buffer" 
<pkiller> sada si pisao na "bufferu" od aplikacije, a moras pisati na bufferu od servera
<ravilov> koji je to klijent?
<SweetMuffin> Dopada ti se defaultni font ? :D
<ravilov> ne
<ravilov> smrdi na trule jabuke
<SweetMuffin> Mene jabuke uvijek asociraju na trolove ; iako, kazu, trolovi jedu nesto drugo :) 
<ravilov> ako je covjek na jabuci... to stosta objasnjava
<SweetMuffin> say what, mislio sam da sam cuo za vecinu nacina drogirnja :) 
<Sjemenistarac> na ctrl+x se ništa ne događa 
<ravilov> a treba se dogodit sta?
<pkiller> Sjemenistarac: http://www.weechat.org/files/doc/stable/weechat_user.en.html#screen_layout
<pkiller> Sjemenistarac: ali nema ti smisla ako ces sve pitat ovdje... moraš sam nać iskopat, naučit
<pkiller> jer ako ne, neces zapamtit
<Sjemenistarac> evo čitam FAQ i help file :D
<SweetMuffin> Odnosno, pitaj sve, ali na #linux.hr 
 * SweetMuffin ceka da ravilov napusti kanal tamo zbog prevelikog prometa :)
<SilverSpace> kaj tu smrdi 
<SweetMuffin> Ne moje noge ! 
<SilverSpace> http://s3-ec.buzzfed.com/static/2014-03/enhanced/webdr07/1/9/anigif_enhanced-23481-1393685220-5.gif
<SilverSpace> lol
<pkiller> evo ga bitlbee + weechat spojen
<pkiller> dosta jednostavno je :/
<pkiller> ocekivao sam da ce biti kompliciranije
<pkiller> hmm... a sta bi bilo da spojim bota na bitlbee i dajem mu naredbe preko google hangouts ili facebooka :)
<SilverSpace> crko internet
<SilverSpace> hm nije
<SweetMuffin> Kak mi java neopisivo ide na ku*ac, u stvari orakl, u stvari do-neba-nespretna implementacija sikjuritija. 
<SweetMuffin> Self signed aplikacije su do posljednjeg apdejta mogle pokretati eksterni sadrzaj, nakon prompta, sad vise ne mogu defaultno. Da bi to omogucio, moram disejblati jos tuce vurnability-preventing ficura, sve samo da bi mogao strimati film ili pokrenuti svoju "hello world" javushu 
<SweetMuffin> Pizdeki, kaj fali promptu ? 
#ubuntu-hr 2014-03-09
<markosejic> D JUtro
<DomaMuffin> Malo sam manje ljut na Orakl, cini se da se problem koji sam opisao u gluho doba noci ispoljava kad javushu izkompajliram na staroj verziji, a tjeram nanovoj. Svejedno mislim da je prompt bolji nego silently-decline
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/mazacoin-sluzbena-valuta-lakota-indijanaca/131050.aspx
<DomaMuffin> SilverSpace: cool ! 
<SilverSpace> pobuna indijanaca
<SilverSpace> :)
<Hrki> treba izmisliti coin koji ce vrijditi uvjek npr 1dollar :)
<Hrki> ajmo to izmislit i zaraditi pare
<Hrki> zvao bi se StableCoin
<DomaMuffin> Hrki: a, zasto vezati bas uz dolar ? Poanta price je da se to ne veze uz banke i klasicne valute. Da bi to postigao, morao bi coin nekako vezati uz iste kriterije koje definiraju vrijednost dolara. 
<DomaMuffin> BTW, nema taken ( http://54.242.128.134/stablecoin.net/ ) 
<DomaMuffin> *name
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HM_ftZCI0o8
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Knallerfrauen, Auf der Suche nach dem Höschen, Martina Hill, Views: 1361078, Rating: 96.70348%
<SilverSpace> :)
<Hrki> DomaMuffin: a znam, ali trebali bi nekako neku stabilnu valutu
<Hrki> jer svi ionako konvertiraju u nesto njima poznato
<DomaMuffin> A , dolar je stabilan ? :) Konvertira se samo zato jer ne mozes kupiti burek za coine, ne zato jer je HRK poznat
<DomaMuffin> Ono sto ti treba je da svaki KONZUM to prihvaca, automatski ces dobiti i stabilnost
<DomaMuffin> Doduse, KONZUM to nece prihvatiti dok nije stabilno i .. tu smo di jesmo 
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: jesi pronasao max gp ljudi kazu da su pustili signal 
<DomaMuffin> max gp ? 
<DomaMuffin> sto god bilo - nisam, berem cvijece na livadi s malim od jutra :) 
<SilverSpace> jaglac 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> kaj to nisi trebao jucer na 8 mart
<DomaMuffin> Ne zna mali kaj je kalendar :D
<SilverSpace> zato ima tatu :)
<DomaMuffin> Tata mu je zaigraniji nego on :) Neki dan odemo u shumu, skoro smo se zgubili jer sam zaboravio krenut doma prije sumraka :) 
<Hrki> jesi nabro sparoge?
<DomaMuffin> Ma jok, ja ti tamo idem u setnju i u nadi da cu neciju marihuanu naci ako mi se posreci 
<DomaMuffin> nego, Hrki, si mi pit'o za ulje ? 
<DomaMuffin> Maslinovo, ne hasis-ulje :) 
<CTCP2> ko to prodaje hasis ulje
<CTCP2> i posto
<DomaMuffin> Napravi si sam, do sirovine je lakse doci 
<SilverSpace> http://dobrahrana.jutarnji.hr/zagrebacka-pecenjarnica-aba/
<SilverSpace> http://www.24sata.hr/nik-titanik/dnevni/2813
<Hrki> DomaMuffin: nisam, pitat cu curu ona zna jednu bakicu :)
<DomaMuffin> Hvala unaprijed, ja cu nastaviti biti dosadan :D
<Hrki> samo daj, jer sam zaboravljiv 
<Hrki> sad sve ovisi, ako joj ide stari do bakice navodno je jeftinije bilo , meni je ona kupila rekla da je bakica poskupila
<Hrki> ali ulje je super, bas onako ima okus gorak kako treba maslinovo
<Hrki> kazu da cim je gorkije to je bolje
<SilverSpace> fuj
<ravilov> to kazu i za medicinu
<DomaMuffin> Hrki: maslinovo ulje _ne_smije_ biti gorko
<DomaMuffin> kad si jeo gorke masline
<Hrki> hmm, istina sad sam probo i nije gorko
<Hrki> moram usporedit okus sa onim koja ona ima :)
<Hrki> ekstra devicansko“  mora da ima „primetne nivoe ljutine, gorcine, i vocnog ukusa
<Hrki> ma mora biti malo gorko, to znam
<Hrki> to mi i jedan covjek rekao
<CTCP2> sta je fuj
<Hrki> mora biti neki omjer, ali gorcine mora imat, onako intezivno
<Hrki> ovo iz ducana je van kategorije :)
<MmikeDOMA> ZBOG SVJECKE KRIZE NEMAM ZA RIZLE NEMAM NI GANDJE AMAN A BAS BI MI DOSLO TAMAN
 * MmikeDOMA tak ne voli masline nit maslinovo ulje :)
<Hrki> evo ja prvi puta uzeo laneno, poceo sam brijati na zdrave supstance kad vec nemogu na zdrav zivot
<ravilov> evo i ja imam flasu u kredencu, mislim si ako samo tamo stoji i gledam ga svaki dan, bit cu zdraviji
<ravilov> tako to funkcionira, jelda?
<ravilov> http://www.xojane.com/sex/belle-knox-duke-university-freshman-porn-star
<DomaMuffin> Hrki: nikakva gorcina se ne smije osjetiti, onaj tko ti je ono napisao/rekao je ili popusio foru,ili ti zeli uvaljati foru. Okus mora biti po maslini , i po ulju, det'z it
<DomaMuffin> U stvari sm full sexy dok sam blago neobrijan :) https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/t31/1167183_10203308186815112_32612187_o.jpg
<ravilov> http://i.imgur.com/H6pIxxL.jpg
<Hrki> DomaMuffin: pa to mi dosta ljudi rekli i procitao sad na webu
<Hrki> sad neznam dal je urbana legenda ili sta
<Hrki> recimo ovo koje sad ja imam nije gorko
<DomaMuffin> Hrki: ako nisu proizvodjaci, mogu pricati sto hoce. 
<Hrki> budem se raspitao :)
<DomaMuffin> Svako ulje, ako nije mijesano/uzeglo ima okus samo po onom od ceg je radjeno, dets it
<DomaMuffin> Mislim, znas kak se radi, ootkud gorcina :) Mozda ako su masline rasle kraj magistrale i nisu oprane, pa malo pojedes chadji :D
<Hrki> moguce, bas cu provjerit to
<ravilov> Hrki, jesi siguran da ti nisu podvalili ulje bunike?
<jelly-home> ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ
<Hrki> nemam pojima, nisam nikada buniko jeo :)
<ravilov> to ti mislis
<ravilov> jelly-home, jogging penguin?
<Hrki> bunika je slicna daturi , to je isto zlo
<jelly-home> da je jeo buniku, definitivno bi znao
<Hrki> to sam htio rec :)
<Hrki> kao sto bi oni na testu znali da su jeli LSD :)
<jelly-home> ak se vec hoce drogirat, bolje gljive nego ta sranja
<Hrki> pa to nije droga, to su sve kemijske reakcije
<jelly-home> ... bar sam tako cuo!
<ravilov> ok what? gledam discovery, neka fabrikacija auta, upravo trebaju predat vlasniku
<ravilov> zena kaze "I'm excited!"
<ravilov> preveli kao: "Napaljena sam"
<ravilov> wtf
<jelly-home> nova i rtl su puni bisera u titlovima
<jelly-home> tu i tamo me iznenadi kad neki film ima _dobar_ prijevod
<ravilov> a ja mislio da treba skola i pamet za bit prevoditelj
<ravilov> pa ovo bi i ja mogao
<ravilov> s/ovo/ovako/
<DomaMuffin> Mi smo za simultane precoditelje u jednoj bivsoj firmi uvijek uzimali native speakere ili ljude koji su zivjeli u potrebnom govornom podrucju, naobrazba im je samo dizala cijenu. 
<DomaMuffin> Spellcheck smo morali i nakon akademika raditi, ako su radili i zapisnik
<CTCP2> *ravilov is in love with belle knox*
<Hrki> DomaMuffin: Dobro ulje mora imati gorak, a ne kiseli okusđ
<Hrki> jos jedan izvor tako kaze :)
<Hrki> 7. Dobro maslinovo ulje ima fantastičan okus
<Hrki> Iako će se ljubitelji ulja s time složiti, ali trebate znati kako je čisto, svježe maslinovo ulje vrlo jakog okusa. Krasi ga gorak okus koji lagano 'pali' jezik što možda neće odgovarati svima.
<DomaMuffin> Ne znam kak da to pristojnije kazem, pa necu ni pokusavati: Nabijem ti izvore na drvo
<Hrki> da, i sad ovaj drugi kaze da uzgelo ulje ima gorak okus
<Hrki> ma jebo ih sve :D
<Hrki> ali evo, http://www.velaluka.info/udruga-maslinara/maslinovo_ulje/zahtjevi_kvalitete_maslinova_ulja.htm
<Hrki> pa valjda ti znaju nesto
<DomaMuffin> Ma gle, da te pitam opet. Znas li okvirno kako se radi ulje? Ako da, reci mi, odkud gorcina ?
<Hrki> a cuj, i wiski se radi od kore drveta pa ne osjecam drvo :)
<DomaMuffin> Fermentacija viskija i presanje maslina , gdje je veza ? :) 
<Hrki> pa ti mislis da se masline samo presaju?
<DomaMuffin> Nevezano, imam Albis 8000 MaxTv box, kak da ukljucim OSD za volume up/down/mute ? 
<DomaMuffin> Ne , pokusao sam biti slikovit kao i ti 
<Hrki> valjda to ovisi kako tko zeli ulje, jer pise da je pozeljan okus slatkast
<Hrki> ispod gorak
<Hrki> recimo, Gorak - ulje dobiveno od zelenih ili djelomično zrelih plodova.
<Hrki> valjda mora biti kombinacija svega da je kao extra dobro, ne mislim da je ulje samo gorko
<Hrki> sve valjda ovisi kako ti pase
<DomaMuffin> Dakle, gorko ulje nije radjeno od "top stuff" , se mozemo sloziti oko toga ? Ja sam odmah rekao da moze biti gorkasto, ali da to nije dobro. 
 * MmikeDOMA ljetuje u veloj luci
<MmikeDOMA> znam da to nema nikakve veze :)
<DomaMuffin> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g_-oqydSY7s
<datase> DomaMuffin: Title: Jasna Zlokić i Klapa Kumpanji - Vela luka, Views: 244019, Rating: 98.431368%
<Hrki> istina, sve ovisi kako ti pase
<DomaMuffin> Ma joj, znas  stavio sam ti nezreo plod, meni to pase :) De me nemoj :)
<Hrki> krivo to gledas, nekome mozda pase malo gorkije, kao sto netko voli ocat u salati, ja ga nevolim, netko voli masnije kobasice, netko ne :)
<DomaMuffin> OK :) Aj giv ap.
<Hrki> jer dosta njih kazu da je to pozeljno, sad ili su svi mutavi ili sta
<DomaMuffin> Da, rekao bi da su mutavi, but that's just me 
<Hrki> evo i ja :)
<Hrki> jos samo ovo da ti kazem, neznam sad opet 
<Hrki> ali moram
<Hrki> Maslinovo ulje nije poželjno da bude trpko, užeglo, da ima okus po metalu ili zemlji. Nasuprot tomu, gorčina i pikantnost ulja potječu od antioksidansa i polifenola, koji su izuzetno zdravi za organizam, i što ih više ima u ulju, to je ono pikantnije i kvalitetnije.
<Hrki> što ih više ima u ulju, to je ono pikantnije i kvalitetnije.
<Hrki> :)))
<DomaMuffin> Ako me kad zamolis da ti nabavim vina, donest cu ti tudum s okusom sumpora, ta , mozda ti pashe :) 
<DomaMuffin> *razvodnjen , preseceren tudum :)
<Hrki> ja volim samo slatka vina :)
<DomaMuffin> Ma neeee, ovo ti je super, i glava boli tjedan dana nakon pijancevanja ! :) 
<DomaMuffin> Da znas da si za nekaj pil, a ne da drugi dan kao da nikaj nije bilo :D
<CTCP2> bucino uljet hladno presano ftw
<SilverSpace> fuj 
<SilverSpace> kakva bozja gorcina 
<SilverSpace> okus ulja samo daje sorta maslina 
<SilverSpace> ovo kaj ja uzmem uu istri mozes pit i nema gorcine a uzimam iz uljare lik ima nagrada pun kufer 
<DomaMuffin> Pusti ga, ili ga savjetuje netko tko je popusio foru ( prijatelji ne-znalci) ili netko tko mu zeli uvaliti foru (prodavaci) 
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: trenutno imam dalmatinsko doma sami rade ljudi za sebe 
<SilverSpace> i dobijem svake godine 2l
<SilverSpace> jel ne prodaju 
<DomaMuffin> Dok su bolje radjale masline, takvo sam i ja uzimal, ali lose idu masline vec 3--4 godine, ljudi kaj rade stvarno dobro i po starinski nemaju za prodat' 
<DomaMuffin> Nema maslina ..
<SilverSpace> da za sebe i ne daju 
<SilverSpace> ja ga ne potrosim puno jer ga nitko nece osim mene cca 4-5 litara godisnje 
<DomaMuffin> Meni mali ima neku alergiju , pa moram sve na pravoj masti ili ovim alt-uljima kuhati
<DomaMuffin> Mozda da slozim s Castrolom 
<SilverSpace> toliko i bucinog trosim 
<DomaMuffin> Preferiram mast, ali malo je tesko dalatu s njom :D
<DomaMuffin> *salatu
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ja salatu samo sa bucinim
<SilverSpace> ili nista 
<SilverSpace> ne volim masnu salatu 
<SilverSpace> mora mi samo biti kisela i slana 
<DomaMuffin> Slazem se.
<Hrki> jeste me napali za gorcinu, kao da sam to izmislio :)
<Hrki> Nepoželjno je da ulje bude trpko, užeglo, da ima okus po metalu ili zemlji. Nasuprot tomu, gorčina i pikantnost ulja potječu od antioksidansa i polifenola, koji su izuzetno zdravi za organizam, i što ih više ima u ulju, to je ono pikantnije, istaknula je dr. sc. Lušetić Buršić
<Hrki> jebiga, ako dr.sc nezna onda nemam pojima vise
<DomaMuffin> Hrki: nije to napad na tebe, nego na odabir izvora iz kojih izvlacis informacije, tebi mogu samo zahvaliti na trudu
<DomaMuffin> Dr.cs. pedijatrije, bavim se i ginekologijom i maslinarstvom .. 
<DomaMuffin> Sto me sjetilo na onu "I have a PHD ( pretty huge dick)" :) 
<DomaMuffin> https://scontent-b-ams.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/t1/1012691_10201467638322550_1026723569_n.jpg # Unix power user to the rescue
<Hrki> DomaMuffin: naso sam jos jedan thread na raspravi o maslinma na maslinarskom forumu :)
<Hrki> Takvo ulje če proći sa Diplomom za EDMU ili čak dobiti brončanu medalju. Za zlatnu i srebrnu ipak treba malo gorčine i pikantnosti. Pravila su takva! 
<DomaMuffin> Fino, jel pise da netko ima za prodat' ? :D
<Hrki> kazu da treba imati gorcine, sve je stvar zelje :)
<Hrki> da ona koja su blaga navodno odstoje u moru, kaj ti ja znam 
<Hrki> sad ovi valjda na tom forumu bolje znaju od nas :
<DomaMuffin> To sto znaju bolje i to sto pisu nisu nuzno iste stvari
<Hrki> samo ti zelim rec da gorcina nije izmisljena, vidis da za zlatnu medalju treba gorcina
<DomaMuffin> 90% proizvodnog procesa je presanje, i tu nemres dobiti gorko, ako "strucnjaci" briju da je gorcina nuzna, to dolazi poslije pri mjesanju i eventualnoj aromatizaciji, ja bi prosao bez toga. 
<DomaMuffin> Ima tko od tih strucnjaka zlatnu medalju, ili svi samo imaju internet ? :D
<Hrki> ma ljudi tamo proizvode ulje, dobivaju medalje
<Hrki> ja kad nesto neznam idem tamo di ljudi znaju i pitas :)
<DomaMuffin> Sve 5, fakat ne bi dalje na tu temu. 
<SilverSpace> ima gorkih sorti maslina 
<Hrki> to sam bas htio rec
<Hrki> sve ovisi kaj volis, ja recimo volim samo salatu sa bucinim uljem, bez toga to nije to
<SilverSpace> frend iz zadra donio ulje koje meni nije pasalo prearomaticno i na okus i na miris 
<Hrki> dok mama voli samo sa octom
<DomaMuffin> Ja volim salatu samo s glavnim jelom :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<DomaMuffin> http://www.dnevno.hr/vijesti/misteriji/116979-foto-srbi-su-pali-s-mjeseca-i-sluze-sotoni-misteriozna-svemirska-bica-na-kraljevskom-srpskom-grbu.html # idem se ranit'
<Hrki> lol
<Hrki> taj dnevno inace zesce pizdarije pise :)
<DomaMuffin> Ovo je lobotomija, cek, ima i bolje .. 
<DomaMuffin> http://www.dnevno.hr/vijesti/misteriji/117036-velika-obmana-kako-znate-da-je-zemlja-okrugla-zivimo-u-kupoli-od-leda-i-stakla-ceka-se-potpuna-apokalipsa-rijetki-ce-prezivjeti.html
<CTCP2> sta je najbolje, navodno je isti lik vlasnik DNEVNO.HR i DNEVNO.RS
<Hrki> mislio sam da su legitimni, ali vise izgleda kao inacica newsbara :D
<DomaMuffin> Meni izgleda kao da se u zdravstvu stedi, pa nema terapije svaki dan .. 
<Hrki> ali bio je neki profesor, koristio je reference sa newsbara, mislim za neki znanstveni clanak :)
<Hrki> to je jos najgore, sta neki vjeruju u to
<CTCP2> ono za fejsdrek
<Hrki> http://images.news-bar.hr/foto/4487/josipovic-nikolic-e1374827757672__large.jpg
<Hrki> lol :)
<SilverSpace> sdp je najveca prevara i pljacka u hrvata svi ostali nisu im ni do koljena
<ravilov> sta se jos uvijek vjeruje svemu na internetu?
<ravilov> index, dnevno, maslinovo, ovo ono
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> ravilov: odi spat samo smo tebe cekali 
<ravilov> "ljudi rekli, uvjeravali me pace, nemoguce da nije istina!"
<ravilov> SilverSpace, eto da se ukazem onda
<ravilov> https://stallman.org/saintignucius.jpg  <-- ukazanje
<ravilov> ok, dosta za sad
<ravilov> ajbok, idem radit kombuchu
<Hrki> sretno :)
<Hrki> btw, ako netko naidje na muhare slobodni mi posaljite
<Hrki> cuo sam da je pohana odlicna
<SilverSpace> Hrki: http://cudaprirode.com/biljke/muhara/5.jpg
<MmikeDOMA> SilverSpace, kaj fakat nitko nece prenosit F1 osim maxtva?
<MmikeDOMA> nit bnet nit itko?
<MmikeDOMA> kaj cu morat govna uzimat samo radi toga :/
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/bizaran-nastavni-program-uciteljica-pokazala-ucenicima-svoj-kucni-porno-uradak/1172042/
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: ne nitkoo osim max tv
<SilverSpace> i to uz placanje 
<SilverSpace> prve cetri daju besplatno onda paket svaki mjesec 35kn
<SilverSpace> nema sanse slusat blazicka 
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: ti bi trebao austriju i sloveniju bez problema kod sebe lovit 
<SilverSpace> samo treba mpeg4 uredaj 
<MmikeDOMA> SilverSpace, a moram se verat po krovovima i trazit signal
<MmikeDOMA> neda mi se to
<SilverSpace> ne gledas na slo stranu 
<SilverSpace> meni sljeme smeta 
<ravilov> sta je f1 tak bitan? rezultate ionako mozete procitat na netu drugi dan
<SilverSpace> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/k7iIisLh5IYzIc5QB8s
<SilverSpace> ravilov: a kaj nedjeljom imas gledat 
<ravilov> a zakaj bi nedjeljom gledao tv? :)
<ravilov> odi seci vani
<CTCP2> ili rudari
 * CTCP2 hides
<SilverSpace> sadi mrkvu 
<SilverSpace> gledam po forumima f1 jos nije sezona ni pocela a svi su vec odpisali vettela 
<SilverSpace> no da proruska vlada na krimu moli ruse za novce jer nema vise turista i dobili su odbijenicu 
#ubuntu-hr 2015-03-02
<Mmike> Hoooph
<vileni> jutar?
<jelly> putar
<api984> jutar
<obrut> jutro
<api984> kako ste ljudovi…. 
<obrut> umorno, pospano, ...
<obrut> onak kak se bude nakon vikenda
<api984> obrut: iskreno i ja… jos se budim… lupam po rss feedovima malo.. 
<api984> obrut: za pokle… http://www.jupiterbroadcasting.com/78027/outstanding-scale-13x-las-354/
<obrut> za taj jupiterbroadcasting ima xbmc plugin, bas nedavno isprobavao
<obrut> mislio sam jutros nadobudno ustat u 6 da dodjem oko 7 na posao, zbrisem u 15h i odem pedalirat... ustao u 7 i dosao u 9 :P
<vileni> obrut: imate klizno radno vrijeme?
<obrut> yep
<obrut> 7-9
<obrut> al nema cijela firma, to je po sektorima/odjelima regulirano
<SilverSpace> jutro
<api984> obrut: uuu.. sad ces do 17?
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan :)
<obrut> api984: :( al idem svejedno pedalirat 
<api984> obrut: ja pa u setnju navece… 
<SilverSpace> obrut: kaj pedaliras koju rutu 
<calmpitbull> morgen
<Mmike> pa
<SilverSpace> pa
<SilverSpace> Mercedesov prvi pratitelj kasni 0.8 sekundi po krugu
<SilverSpace> cca 50 sec u utrci
<weshmashian> mornin'
<calmpitbull> kaj je danas formula?
<calmpitbull> pa nije valjda
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: za dva tjedna 
<SilverSpace> -1 dan
<obrut> SilverSpace: obzirom na to kad cu krenut, vjerojatno cu oko jaruna vrtit
<SilverSpace> obrut: nema jos rolerica?
<calmpitbull> SilverSpace: hvala bogu.... jer kada to pocne onda se na ovom kanalu samo o tome prica
<calmpitbull> ocito cu morat pocet to gledat
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: :=)
<calmpitbull> ili pogledat prvi krug, zaspat do zadnjeg i onda se pravit da sam gleado
<obrut> SilverSpace: ima ima :)
<SilverSpace> ma da 
<SilverSpace> moram se preseliti iz ove jebene dubrave 
<calmpitbull> dodji u Gracane
<calmpitbull> tu je prekrasno....od kada sam tu ZG ne postoji
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: ne bi u brdo :)
<calmpitbull> nego na more
<calmpitbull> SilverSpace: brdo je prekrasno barem meni...puno bolje od mora, jer na brdu nemo tolko ljudi
<Mmike> kak sam si fine bifteke speko
<Mmike> calmpitbull: mozemo organizirat zajednicko gledanje :) da te uvedemo :)
<calmpitbull> ako ima pive moze inace ne
<Mmike> kakvo je to pitanje :)
<calmpitbull> ma to ja pitamo samo tako reda radi...
<Mmike> mae
<Mmike> kod BotaniCara najcesce odemo (bili 2 put do sad :D )
<Mmike> on ima najveceg
<Mmike> televizora
<calmpitbull> ma ako nema 3d onda nije televizor onda je kanta
<Mmike> ima slika sa strane za 3d ugodjaj :D
<calmpitbull> gut gut
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ocemo gledati f1 mozemo i kod mene :) 107cm je dosta :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: je'l mozemo kod tebe pit pivo? :)
<SilverSpace> moze po narudzbi 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jedino jebiga rtl na njemackom prenosi 
<calmpitbull> abba das ist gut
<Mmike> Ja!
<Mmike> Ich liebe Abba. Sehr gut Musik!
<calmpitbull> Abba ist fur dumnkopfen,Drum n Bass Musik ist fur Kelten
<SilverSpace> hm 
<SilverSpace> grazelje uh ubio se 
<Mmike> calmpitbull: Drum und Bass ist wie Hip-Hop aber deutlich langsamer.
<Mmike> erm, scheller!
<Mmike> viel schneller!
<jelly> jaaa
<calmpitbull> fragen Sie artz oder appteker???
<calmpitbull> Mmike: Ruff mih an 
<calmpitbull> hahhahaha
<pkiller> jesam ja to slucajno pejstao... ebay search ovdje? :)
<pkiller> ölwechselpumpe
<pkiller> :)
<calmpitbull> bosh pumpa?
<pkiller> ne ne ... ona pumpica za mijenjat ulje
<pkiller> ovako nesto... samo trazim da salju u Kroazien http://www.ebay.de/itm/12-V-OLPUMPE-DIESELPUMPE-OLABSAUGPUMPE-OLWECHSEL-DIESEL-HEIZOL-MOTOROL-PUMPE-/271784941053?pt=Pumpen&hash=item3f47a515fd
<calmpitbull> ma vidim ja ol
<calmpitbull> ma napravi to sa arduinom hahahahah
<jelly> das ist nicht kajgott
<pkiller> da, za skuplje :)
<pkiller> KAUF OHNE RISIKO! taj njemački mi je uvijek bio jedan od najodvratnijih jezika
<SilverSpace> zwai pracic laufen kroz kukuruz jedna crna druga schwarz
<pkiller> SilverSpace: haha ja znam ljude koji tako pricaju :)
<calmpitbull> hhahahaahhah
<calmpitbull> pkiller: jesu politicari
<pkiller> samo mijesaju talijanski sa njemackim i jos hrvatski usput
<pkiller> nisu... gasterbajteri :)
<calmpitbull> dok se ne vrate i udu u politiku
<calmpitbull> hahah...idem ja jest i pod tu
<SilverSpace> moram u ducan prije nego kisa padne 
<calmpitbull> ajde cujemo se
<pkiller> ozenio se frajer za njemicu... i sad kad je u penziji bude tu oko 4 mjeseca i samo ruskinje roka
<pkiller> ima 60 godina...
<SilverSpace> pkiller: lol
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/zarila-decku-noz-u-leda-zbog-netrpeljivosti-i-nakon-svade/1305954/
<SilverSpace> http://www.bromygod.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/afternon-break-009-02162015.jpg
<SilverSpace> :)
<nicols> jutro!
<SilverSpace> obrut: jel ovo tvoje :) http://www.bromygod.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/afternon-break-028-02162015.jpg
<obrut> moj je zuti :)
<SilverSpace> obrut: ovakav :) http://www.bromygod.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/afternon-break-037-02162015.jpg
<obrut> o da :)
<obrut> i sad bi ja trebao radit ostatak dana
<SilverSpace> lol http://img.izismile.com/img/img8/20150225/1000/this_is_the_epitome_of_a_bad_day_36.gif
<ivoks> jebemti cups-browsed
<ivoks> i jebeni apple koji ih je kupio i unistio protokol
<jelly> koji vrag je cups-browsed
<ivoks> trazenje remote print servera koristeci bonjour protokol
<ivoks> ma, ne pitaj
<ivoks> uzas
<ivoks> unistili su cups
<jelly> a to?  To je zgodno
<ivoks> nije
<ivoks> jer je to prije radilo nativno u cupsu
<jelly> dignem vpn i nadje mi printere na remote lokaciji
<jelly> cek, vise ne radi?
<ivoks> i bnojour je bila jedna od opcija
<ivoks> sad samo bonjour/avahi/zeroconf radi
<ivoks> sve ostalo pa pa
<jelly> losa stvar je sto moras imat avahi ukljucen :-)
<jelly> ali unifikacija sama po sebi je dobra ideja
<ivoks> unifikacija?
<jelly> ostaviti samo jedan nacin za obaviti nesto
<api984> xinetd+lp/9100+ :D
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> WinDefender full scan traje vec 20 sati :)) 
<jelly> lol
<Mmike> ok, lazem, 6 sati manje jer se tijekom noci suspendo pa nije radio
<Mmike> al' ono
<Mmike> 14 sati
<Mmike> :)
<vileni> Mmike: pa sto skenira?
<Mmike> vileni, pa windowse
<vileni> ja sam siguran da ti to krivo koristis sve :) je da su losi windowsi, ali ovo sto ti pricas je izvan svakih granica :)
<Mmike> pomicao sam skoro sav lenovo softver koji je bio nasran gore
<vileni> Mmike: jesi probao tron?
<Mmike> wow, task manager bolje izgleda
<jelly> Mmike: zasto nisi samo instalirao friske windowse?
<vileni> da, task manager je predobar
<Mmike> AntiMalware Sevice Executable zdere 30% CPUa
<Mmike> ostalo nish drugo ne radi
<Mmike> to je onaj neki low power pentijum pa je mozda zato tak... sporo :)
<Mmike> vileni, kaj je tron?
<jelly> Mmike: poslije nazoves MS hotline i trazis licencu za to racunalo
<vileni> Mmike: pa i takve sam instalirao, i nisam imao takvih problema :)
<vileni> Mmike: ovo http://www.reddit.com/r/computertechs/comments/2l6w0a/tron_v390_20141103_add_m_flag_bug_fixes_purge/
<vileni> cekam neki komp da isprobam
<Mmike> meh
<Mmike> kad ovo prodje pokupim i nove updateove
<Mmike> i onda napravim image
<Mmike> i dam laptop
<Mmike> i ak se nekaj spojebe, vratim image
<Mmike> i na
<Mmike> jadni su ti windowsi
<Mmike> mislmi, daleko od toga da je linux/ubuntu super
<Mmike> jako daleko :)
<Mmike> al' ovo s Windowsima je u-zas
<jelly> svaki OS ima svoje musice
<vileni> da
<vileni> lakse se prilagoditi nego boriti protiv toga :)
<jelly> zato treba kupit Maca i vrtit OSX!
<vileni> pa ja bi, ali nemam toliko para :)
<jelly> i tata bi sine
<vileni> mislim, nebi odustao od ms/linux kombinacije
<vileni> ali htio bi i osx probati 
<jelly> ja bi, bar za doma
<Mmike> ne treba
<Mmike> ubuntu je jednako dobar k'o mac
<Mmike> ak ne i bolji
<vileni> ma j bi sve, moja teorija je da mi je svejedno dok god imam terminal i chrome
<Mmike> za drastsicno manje para na drasticno jeftinijem hardveru
<vileni> Mmike: problem i je u drasticno jeftinijem hardveru
<Mmike> vileni, eh, to sam i ja mislio, al putty je u biti ocajan ;)
<jelly> Mmike: jebes jeftiniji hardver ak moram trositi vrijeme istrazivajuci koja tocno kombinacija ce radit sa tim ubuntutom bez problema
<jelly> a kad velim raditi, mislim raditi mjesecima bez crasha i hanga ili reboota
<hrvojem> mana je jedino sto fali dosta aplikacija, pogotovo ako si naviknut na apt-get
<hrvojem> moras ili macports ili homebrew koristit
<jelly> lokalno ionako ne vrtim nis pametno 
<Mmike> jelly, e jbg
<jelly> iTerm2 umjesto Konsole, neki browser i vozi
<Mmike> jelly, moj T520 je radio godinu dana bez bedova ikakvih
<Mmike> i od pred 2-3 tjedna se nekad nece probudit iz suspenda
<Mmike> https://instagram.com/p/zuAka3LNin/?modal=true
<Mmike> npr
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj ti treba 24sata za jedne windoze instalirati :)
<jelly> Mmike: to na linuxima nikad nece pouzdano raditi
<hrvojem> jelly: onda ce ti radit sve ok :)
<jelly> al ono, nikad
<Mmike> jelly, a eto,. radilo je godinu dana
<Mmike> doduse
<Mmike> sjecam se da mi je na 5.10 ubuntuu sa fglrxom isto radilo bezprijekorno
<Mmike> onda je doso 6.06, i vise nije radilo :)
<Mmike> cek malo
<Mmike> kaj je Windows Defender obsolete?
<Mmike> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_Security_Essentials <- pise da to riplejsa Win Defender
<vileni> kako obsolete?
<vileni> ne, bio je stari windows defender
<vileni> onda su to evoluirali u MSE
<vileni> onda je sa win8 poceo dolaziti ugradjeni windows defender koji nema veze sa onim prvim
<Mmike> "Microsoft Security Essentials does not run on Windows 8, which has its own security subsystem."
<Mmike> da
<vileni> onaj prvi je imao logo kao metu
<vileni> to smo po xp znali instaliravati
<jelly> Mmike: mda, ali na 6.06 nisi jos imao T520
<Mmike> pre dobro mi je ovo
<jelly> tad je bio T60 djir
<Mmike> jutros mi je WInUpdate reko da ima nesh updateova
<Mmike> reko, nek zavrsi ovo s virus scanom, pa cemo turit
<Mmike> sad mi veli da nema updateova
<Mmike> a disejblano mi automacko apdejtanje
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> jelly, R52 sam onda imao
<vileni> Note: If you have an OEM computer with UEFI firmware (BIOS) embedded Windows 8/8.1 product key, the Windows 8.1 installer should automatically detect product key from UEFI firmware (BIOS). If the Windows 8.1 installer can't detect Windows 8/8.1 product key from UEFI firmware (BIOS), it means that you have the wrong installation media.
<vileni> http://www.eightforums.com/installation-setup/38486-need-help-formatted-genuine-windows-8-lenovo.html
<vileni> moram to negdje isprobati :)
<vileni> ima tko 2.5" disk viska :)
<jelly> sata?
<Mmike> vileni, imam ja 2
<Mmike> vish vish
<Mmike> to znaci da bi mogao ja skinut CISTE win8.1
<Mmike> i njihj instalirati
<jelly> imam ja 60GB SSD viska ak ti imas 350kn viska 
<vileni> jelly: pa toliko kosta novi? :)
<jelly> vileni: di??
<vileni> za 450 dobijem 128gb ssd
<Mmike> vileni, jelly ti to tak voli :)
<jelly> vileni: di?
 * jelly je siromah i placa pdv
<vileni> jelly: evo ovaj je najjeftiniji na brzinu http://diskont24.com/product.php?productid=137348&cat=609&page=1
<vileni> 416kn corsair
<vileni> 480kn kingston 128gb v300
<jelly> ok, ipak nije 350
<vileni> ja imam 2 ssda, jednog dobio sa 60% popusta, drugog dobio u zamjenu za poluispravan laptop
 * Mmike ima 6 ssdova :)
<jelly> najs, solidno su pale cijene
<Mmike> sad sam, glupan, ugasio scan, rebootao i upalio
<vileni> prvi mi je u laptopu, drugi u desktopu i samo dotu imam na njemu :)
<Mmike> nadajuc se da ce bit brze
<Mmike> i dalje je sporo za popizdit
<jelly> Mmike: jel to na SSDu?
<Mmike> jok
<vileni> Mmike: a zasto skeniras?
<vileni> to je userspace
<Mmike> vileni, kaj to znaci?
<vileni> znaci da nije tvoj problem
<vileni> :D
<Mmike> rotfl :)
<vileni> daj ne seri, pa ovo znaci da mozes ciste win sa neta skinuti
<vileni> pa pregenijalno
<vileni> na poslu ce mi trajati 5min to
<Mmike> vileni, to sam ja tijo probat bas
<vileni> ja pokrenuo download
<Mmike> pa cemo vidjet
<vileni> radi mi iso
<Mmike> samo da ovo prvo bude gotovo pa da mogu image napravit
<vileni> kaze sat i pol
<Mmike> radi ti iso? tko?
<vileni> pa program
<vileni> skida ga sa neta
<vileni> mogao sam staviti da mi napravi usb instalacijski
<vileni> ali nije mi se dalo ustati po njega
<Mmike> ?
<Mmike> url, bitte
<vileni> http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-8/create-reset-refresh-media
<vileni> to imas na onom prvom, kojeg sigurno nisi citao nego si samo slikice gledao :P
<Mmike> koji prvi?
<vileni> pa pejstao sam ispod onog teksta
<SilverSpace> windoze danas glavna tema na kanalu
<Mmike> zena objasnjava teti cuvalici kak radi xbmc :)
<Mmike> totalno tech spiku ima :)
<vileni> ja sam imao ovaj vikend demonstracije
<vileni> 10ero gostiju mi spavalo u stanu
<SilverSpace> Mmike: koristis li genesis nadojeb za kodi
<vileni> nedjelju ujutro su proveli gledajuci topgear
<vileni> ja upalio, nitko se nije bunio
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, nope
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ma jos nisam nit jubitoplagin issue rjesio
<Mmike> ijesio
<vileni> Mmike: nisi ni sickrage instalirao?
<Mmike> jok
<vileni> ja sam slozio i mylar sad
<Mmike> to nemam di metnut trenutno
<vileni> pa mi se i stripovi automatski skidaju :)
<vileni> danas je i cura pocela koristiti sickrage
<vileni> dodaje stvari koje bih najradije izbrisao
<Mmike> Vigour, onaj media create tool je za windoze
<vileni> Mmike: pa za sto bi bio, osx? :)
<Mmike> pa da mi .iso da
<vileni> jao :)
<vileni> pa na tom laptopu ga pokreni
<Mmike> https://instagram.com/p/zu2wHILNo3/?modal=true
<Mmike> budem
<Mmike> nek ovo svrshi
<SilverSpace> Mmike: genesis je musthave
<vileni> pa nije da ti cini neku razliku
<Mmike> vileni, kaj brijes oce to raditi i za Win8.1WithBing?
<vileni> Mmike: ovdje kaze da izaberes verziju za koju imas licencu
<vileni> sad neznam sto je to with bing, neka socijalna?
<Mmike> nemam pojma
<Mmike> s tim je doso laptop
<Mmike> neka okrljastena
<Mmike> nema bitlocker i remotedesktop server
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kaj je to?
<vileni> koji model tocno?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, osim kaj je plugin :)
<Mmike> vileni, G50 neki
<vileni> to je zapravo kao win7 starter, ali mozes mijenjati pozadine :)
<Mmike> to je zapravo uzas :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: moras doci kod mene na pivo pa bi vidio :)
<Mmike> i ovaj laptop je uzas :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, aj daj neki url ,nisam nasao nist conclusive
<Mmike> to je za live-streming programa i svega?
<SilverSpace> yep
<Mmike> SilverSpace, a otkud to instaliram? moram skidat onaj .zip neki ili mogu drito iz kodija?
<SilverSpace> gle sve tu imas na youtube http://is.gd/c6eCm1
<SilverSpace> BIZARNE UPUTE Ako putnik ikad umre u avionu treba ga odvući u prvu klasu i praviti se da spava
<jelly> zašto?
<weshmashian> da ga se ne probudi?
<SilverSpace> http://magazin.net.hr/putovanja/bizarne-upute-ako-putnik-ikad-umre-u-avionu-treba-ga-odvuci-u-prvu-klasu-i-praviti-se-da-spava
<SilverSpace> umirem od smijeha - frendov sin srednjoskolac slusa narodnjake a on pizdi 
<SilverSpace> stari roker 
<jelly> bolje da sluša dubstep!
<Mmike> SilverSpace, mogu kroz to gledat F1?
<vileni> ili nesto zanimjivije, tipa motogp
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ne 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, koja svrha onda? :)
<SilverSpace> live stream i library update 
<Mmike> sto je library update?
<SilverSpace> za serje azuriranje 
<jelly> azuriranje kao nove epizode, kao dodatke (thumbnails, titlovi), ili sta?
<SilverSpace> kao nove epizode
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kao, skine ih, ili?
<jelly> zvuci dobro
<jelly> skuzio sam da neke serije tak lose "pratim" da je HRT prikazao vise epizoda nego sam ja odgledao
<SilverSpace> Mmike: iz njega dodas u library i onda ti dodaje samo spisak kad dode nova i ne skida 
<SilverSpace> nisam nista vec godinama skidao 
<Mmike> kak mislis - dodaje samo spisak?
<Mmike> ne kuzim, gledas on line?
<SilverSpace> da
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jel imas slozeni library?
<SilverSpace> uopce 
<Mmike> kaj znaci 'slozeni library'?
<SilverSpace> jebemu morat ces doci do mene na pivo :)
<hbogner> o/
<SilverSpace> hbogner: oj pa des ti 
<hbogner> SilverSpace, evo kisnem
<markosejic> d vecer
<SilverSpace> pa di pada :=)
<hbogner> bila guzva pa nisam stigao, ai komp zezao nesto
<markosejic> u zagrebu pada
<hbogner> SilverSpace, kod mene u komsiluku
<markosejic> dobio kameru koja je stajala vani na kisi ja je ocistim  radi
<markosejic> web kameru
<SilverSpace> vodo nepropusnu
<markosejic> ma neka minton
<markosejic> icistio kontakte od usba i od hrđe i radi
<Mmike> i tak
<Mmike> jos se skeniraju windowbzli :)
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> cim to skaniras 
<Mmike> windows defender
<SilverSpace> to sranje tak i tak ne bu nista naslo da i imas nesto 
<Mmike> brijes?
<Mmike> a kaj ti koristis?
<Mmike> tj, kaj preporucas da uturim?
<SilverSpace> malwarebytes
<Mmike> al' to nije i antivirisu
<hbogner> SilverSpace, nebi se bas kladil, koliko sam procitao taj ms antivirus skuzi ono lenovo sranje koje su podvalili 
<SilverSpace> probao WD i nakon sto malwarebytes nade nesto WD nista 
<SilverSpace> hbogner: gle mozda je tak ne znam kod mene se uselilo sranja grpu i ako je ukljucen WD
<SilverSpace> na 8.1
<SilverSpace> meni se free avira najbolje pokazala 
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> ne-da-mi-se
<Mmike> ovo dodje s windozama
<Mmike> ibok
<Mmike> https://gogameguru.com/learn-go/
<Mmike> trebalo mi 2-3 mintue da skuzim da to nije go koji trazim :D
<SilverSpace> koja kita je to 
<igustin> Mmike: zaboravi WD, skini NOD32 trial ili pokreni online skener
<Mmike> igustin, ma brijem da je ovaj CPU uzas spor
<Mmike> i da ce to trajat kaj god da uturim
<igustin> jasno, ali WD ti nije dobar izbor općenito (da te ne zamaram detaljima)
<Mmike> nod32 necu iz principa - em mi je znao klat strojeve prije, em je sef zastupstva nepristojni neotesanac
<Mmike> kaki su avg ili avast ovih dana?
<igustin> :)
<igustin> onda sretno :)
<igustin> Mmike: a koji problem u stvari imaš? neke konkretne indikacije ili samo provjeravaš?
<Mmike> igustin, imam problem kaj ovaj skenira vec 4 sata i 40 minuta a onaj zeleni pimpek stoji na recimo 5%
<igustin> 4 sata nije ništa čudno za full sken, ča i na novim konfiguracijama
<igustin> u zelene pimpeke se ne kužim, ali WD nije relevantan sada, slobodno prekini
<igustin> što ti se dešava na kompu da si išao skenirati?
<hbogner> igustin, evo pozivam okolo ekipu da sudjeluje na DORS/CLUC
<hbogner> valjda ce bar netko pristati :D
<igustin> WD/MSE ti prepoznaju samo tipične najčešće malware
<igustin> hbogner: bravo! :)
<hbogner> Mmike, kaj sve treba za USA vizu i koliko vremena/para?
<igustin> Mmike: imaju malu bazu uzoraka i nikakvu heuristiku
<hbogner> za tebe zadnjeg znam da si nesto s tim petljao
<Mmike> igustin, nist, frisko instaliran stroj, hocu bit siguran da nema sranja prije nego image napravim
<Mmike> hbogner, zakaj ides u USA?
<Mmike> Sex ili zajebancija?
<Mmike> :)
<hbogner> Mmike, mozda konferencija
<hbogner> u 6. mjesecu
<Mmike> tko ti placa put?
<hbogner> ako dobijem scholarship onda idem, ako ne onda neidem, sad kako definirati tko placa, nisdam siguran kako to tocno ide
<hbogner> jel oni meni pare pa ja placam, ili ja njima racune pa oni, neznam
<hbogner> i to ako me prihavte
<Mmike> pa ako dobijes scholarship onda nij bed
<Mmike> ovi ce napisat da ti placaju konferenciju
<Mmike> moras rec tko ti placa put
<Mmike> i kad se vracas
<Mmike> i tko ce ti placat dok si tamo
<Mmike> ak velis da ces ti onda moras donjet dokaz da imas para za bit tamo
<hbogner> scholarship je $1500 morti bu dost za do tamo/nazad i 4-5 dana konferencije
<hbogner> imaju 3 kategorije, ova je za nas preko bare
<Mmike> da bi dobio neuseljenicku vizu moras dokazat da ces imat para za bit tamo (smjestaj + hrana) i da ces se vratit nazda
<Mmike> nazad
<hbogner> ok, znaci prvo cekam da odobre/odbiju scholarship, onda ako prihvate rjesavam s njima smejstaj rekli da ce bit nesto organizirano, onda idem po vizu ovdje?
<hbogner> a dokaz za paer bi bilo potvrda da su me prihvatili?
<Mmike> moras provajdat info tko ce ti to platit
<Mmike> ak ce ti onii platit moras donjet papir di ce to pisat
<Mmike> ak ces si sam platit moras pokazat da imas para
<Mmike> ili da si platio
<Mmike> imas faq na stranici ambasade skroz je nelos
<hbogner> ok, bum pogledal kad saznam vise
<hbogner> tj, moram se sutra/prekosutra prijavit
<hbogner> kaj kazes jel $1500 dosta za do NY i nazad te 5 dana boravka?
<SilverSpace> hm
<infy-> whaaaat
<infy-> je li to ipv6
<obrut> 2620:10d:c082:1055:2acf:e9ff:fe1e:164f ? da ...
<obrut> ja sam odustao od spajanja na freenode preko ipv6 jer su bili cesci ispadi
<obrut> a i iz jos jednog blesavog razloga :P sto je meni dodjeljena IPv6 adresa upisana sa svim mojim podacima :P nabijem ih
 * CrazyLemon nije osjetio nekih opasnih ispada na v6 @ freenode
#ubuntu-hr 2015-03-03
<Mmike> Iiii, 15 sati kasnije.... jos skeniramo :)
<vileni> Mmike: ali zasto skeniras, prestani
<calmpitbull> morgen
<SilverSpace> jutro
<calmpitbull> morgen
<Mmike> Carlos Sainz Jr. ce vozit za Torro Rosos?
<calmpitbull> ma nemoj a kako to, pa kaj nije da bi on trebal vozit za onu drugu ekipu
<calmpitbull> mislim ferari je ferrari al svejedno
<Mmike> calmpitbull: trudis se ti, a? :)
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/mobile/clanak.aspx?category=vijesti&id=804754
<calmpitbull> ma ovaj Zizek mi ide vec na zivce
<calmpitbull> idu mi svi na zivce koji govore o stvarima kada su se vec pojavile
<calmpitbull> to je glupost
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> ovo na kraju je vjerojatno glupost
<Mmike> al' ono gore kaj veli je tocno istina
<Mmike> Nužno je promatrati ovu etičku regresiju kao dio eksplozivnog razvoja globalnog kapitalizma - to su dvije strane istog novčića
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jel jos skaniras
<Mmike> to je vjerojatno glupost
<Mmike> SilverSpace: a da
<SilverSpace> Carlos Sainz Jr. kaj je tu cudno Mmike 
<calmpitbull> sve je glupost...jer se vedno okrece, to jest povjest se ponavlja a tako i ljudska glupost
<calmpitbull> i onda se svi dive jednom idijotu koji govori ono sto je ocito
<calmpitbull> meni to nije nesto
<Mmike> SilverSpace: https://instagram.com/p/zwVP87LNpD/?modal=true
<Mmike> calmpitbull: nist se ja ne divim, al' je on jedini koji je to tak jasno artikulirao
<calmpitbull> Ma nije jedini
<calmpitbull> ma pise u knjigama vec davno
<calmpitbull> al treba procitat....pa onda ovak lik procita pa kaze javno i evo 
<SilverSpace> joj zizek 
<calmpitbull> ma idijot 
<SilverSpace> na kojim je on drogama 
<calmpitbull> ma na egotripu
<SilverSpace> jesi ga vidio zadnji puta kad je bio u zg 
<calmpitbull> ocito je bio nitko i nista pa sada ima 5 min slave
<SilverSpace> sto posto nesto smrca 
<calmpitbull> moze bit
<SilverSpace> Mmike: joj pa ti si tek na pocetku :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: 15 sati sam vec na pocetku :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> bas bi ja mogo pokrenuti na atomu 
<calmpitbull> Mmike: nije vazno to vec je vazno da si pocel :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: evo pokrenuo :)
<Mmike> calmpitbull: to k'o TRX vjezbanje :)
 * Mmike vec 5 dana vjezba svaki drugi dan :)
<calmpitbull> opa opa
<calmpitbull> pa to je pohvalno
<Mmike> to si i ja velim
<Mmike> cak mi sinoc nije bilo nit nesh jako naporno :)
<Mmike> http://www.njuskalo.hr/pc-kartice/chipset-hladnjaci-oglas-2882736
<Mmike> mozda bi mogao ovo kupiti i napraviti si kolekciju :)
<calmpitbull> ili iste imat kada ti netko dodje na kavicu umjesto tanjurica
<calmpitbull> ili jos bolje....stavit sve njih na fasadu umjesto air-conditiona
<ivoks> jutro
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nesto sam sjebo WD mi je off i ne mogu ga ukljucit vise 
<Mmike> calmpitbull: e, to :) zafasadirat zid s njima
<Mmike> brijem da cu se tak razbolit da to nije istina
<calmpitbull> pa da 
<calmpitbull> ma ljepo ti kupi negdje travicu i odma ces biti kao nov
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ozdravit ces ti kad krene f1 :)
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> sad bi bilo fino zalec negdje vani
<SilverSpace> sunce zubato vani 
<SilverSpace> kazu 11°
<SilverSpace> hm meni tak ne izgleda 
<Mmike> http://www.njuskalo.hr/ssd-disk/ocz-revodrive-3-x2-240-gb-pci-express-rvd3x2-fhpx4-240g-oglas-12482988
<Mmike> e, to
<Mmike> tako, fino
<vileni> i skupo
<vileni> :)
<Mmike> di da opce gledam pci-e kontrolere kod nas?
<SilverSpace> kaj ce ti to ?
<vileni> nema di pospajati sve diskove vjerojatno :)
<SilverSpace> :) pati od brzine 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: dva klinca http://www.formula1.com/wi/gi/597x478/dlqH/sutton/2013/dcd1531ja105.jpg
<jelly> ako vrti zilion virtualki, vjerojatno pati od iopsa ne od brzine
<SilverSpace> jelly: od duzine 
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> http://www.njuskalo.hr/pc-kartice/promise-supertrak-ex8350-oglas-8068967
<Mmike> kuzis
<Mmike> 20 minuta mi treba da se openstack deploya
<Mmike> i to samo zato kaj je i/o spor
<Mmike> sad gledam jel mozda bolje uzet nesh k'o ovo gore, pa na tom slozit raid0
<Mmike> i dal' to opce gura trim do diskova
<SilverSpace> hm 
<ivoks> kak sam mutav
<ivoks> to samo ja mogu
<ivoks> drzavi preplatio poreze i ostale gluposti za poprilican iznos
<ivoks> i to napravio tako da nisam uplatio najvece potrazivanje, pa mi na njega idu kamate
<ivoks> i sad, iako sam dao drzavi vise nego sto ju ide, ona jos uvijek smatra da sam duzan i lupa mi kamate
<Mmike> ivoks: pa canceliraj uplatu
<Mmike> cekas 2-3 dana, vrate ti paru, i onda uplatis di treba
<Mmike> hrvojem: http://www.percona.com/forums/questions-discussions/percona-xtradb-cluster/32802-explanation-of-the-entries-in-grastate-dat-file
<ivoks> ne mogu, vec je sjelo
<Mmike> kak ne
<Mmike> pa meni su tak vracali paru bez beda
<ivoks> pa uplatio sam prije tjedan dana
<Mmike> a
<Mmike> malo kasno, da
<Mmike> al' brijem da bi uz molbu i to mogli ti vratit
<Mmike> ja sam tak uplatio jednom amis telekomu racun od vipneta
<Mmike> i vratili su mi nazad
<Mmike> doduse
<Mmike> :)
<ivoks> http://www.businessinsider.com/cargill-family-has-14-billionaires-2015-3
<ivoks> jeste culi za zemlju bonaire
<ivoks> nastala 2010.
<Mmike> kaj nisu to nizozemski antili
<Mmike> ili antilopi
<Mmike> ili koji vec?
<Mmike> idem cucka setat
<SilverSpace> hm imam gremline doma odem po netjaka i vratim se i laptop i android se zamrzli 
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/europski-trend-na-nasim-prometnicama-u-hrvatskoj-uskoro-ogranicenje-od-30km-h/1306491/
<SilverSpace> ma daj 
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5SKS_xcBS5w
<datase> YouTube: Levellers - What A Beautiful Day (Official Music Video) - 0:04:19 - 111,516 views - 508 likes / 14 dislikes
<weshmashian> mornin'
<infy-> oleeee
<infy-> ostala samo mat1 za 9.
<infy-> gg
<SilverSpace> HD na struju http://www.index.hr/images3/135ac1e7-f26a-497d-85cb-d05dc297d95c.jpg
<SilverSpace> LiveWire
<jelly> jel ima i simulirani zvuk
<jelly> vroom vroom iz subwoofera
<jelly> http://i.imgur.com/2lGvjx8.png
<ivoks> jel netko vjest s gdbom?
<calmpitbull> ola
<jelly> postgresu ubijes client process, TCP session krepa, a backend i dalje ronda query
<jelly> koji djavo, jel to cudo ima restartabilne sessione?
<Mmike> jelly: ne, neg nisi ubio proces
<Mmike> ubio si sam pimpek koji se spaja na backend
<Mmike> jelly: ne ubijaj unix procese, spoji se na postgres i okini pg_terminate_backend
<Mmike> ili pg_cancel_query
<Mmike> choose what's appropriate
<jelly> Mmike: ubio sam klijenta... zasto pg ne skuzi da se vrti za djabe?
<Mmike> u nacelu bi trebao
<Mmike> al' se ne vrti cijeli query na klijentu
<Mmike> pa kad ovaj odradi svoje, onda ce umrt
<Mmike> al' svejedno, nije mudro ubijat klijent procese
<jelly> pa ne vrti se na klijentu kad je klijent mrtav :-)
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> ubio si postgres proces
<Mmike> ili ?
<jelly> ne, ubio sam poludjeli apache
<jelly> a postgres client proces je ostao dalje vrtit SELECT
<jelly> s/client//
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> to je ok
<jelly> zasto je to ok?
<Mmike> pa tak radi
<Mmike> pisi na postgres-dev ak te iritira :)
<jelly> to je debilno
<Mmike> ne bih ulazio u to
<jelly> mislim, nema kamo poslat rezultate tog selecta, socket mu je u CLOSE_WAIT
<Mmike> jelly: http://postgresql.nabble.com/Clients-disconnect-but-query-still-runs-td1922521.html
<jelly> ma taj postgres nista ne valja :-]
<Mmike> tako je
<Mmike> trebamo svi mongodb koristiti
<jelly> It does not spend cycles looking aside to see if the connection has dropped # lol
<jelly> "spend cycles"
<jelly> ono... socket() ili kajgod da koristi je sigurno dobio odjebenicu, s obzirom da su oba procesa bila lokalna, i da jedna strana tcp veze definitivno krepala
<jelly> ok, dolje pise da pgpool ipak salje neki keepalive povremeno.  Valjda je trebalo cekati jos
<Mmike> imas pgpool?
<Mmike> izmedju?
<Mmike> onda tek postgres nezna da je klijent otiso
<Mmike> a ovak ce znat al mu treba malo
<Mmike> al' ak radi mega-select, prvo ce njega zavrsit
<jelly> nemam
<Mmike> pg_terminate_backend, to je najsigurniji nacin za ubit proces i odjebat konekciju
<Mmike> dobro
<Mmike> pgpool je vrlo los komad softvera
<jelly> bar mislim da nemam, to je onak defaultna instalacija
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> ceentos?
<jelly> debian 6
<Mmike> apt-cacher-ng iz nekog razloga nece radit sa virtualbox repozitorijima
<Mmike> kad ovi uploadaju novi paket dobijem 'hash sum mismatch'
<Mmike> jelly: da, nebi smio bit pgpool defaultno gore
<Mmike> inace, ak ti je localhost u igri onda je mala sansa da ti je tcp konekcija u igri
<Mmike> libpq po defaultu koristi lokalne sokte
<Mmike> sok-te
<ivoks> jebemti debugiranje phpa i apachea
<Mmike> ivoks: :D :D :D
<ivoks> dajte mi natrag openstack
<ivoks> blazeni python
<Mmike> jelda? :)
<ivoks> segfaulta mi apache svako malo
<jelly> Mmike: localhost je bio, i phpmypgadmin kurac. Koristi tcp iz nekog razloga.
<ivoks> svaki backtrace pokazuje na 2 razlicite php skripte
<Mmike> ivoks: strace
<ivoks> ma imam sve
<ivoks> al gledam u bt i ne vidim sto i gdje
<Mmike> mosh pejstat negjde
<Mmike> ?
<jelly> ivoks: fastcgi? 
<ivoks> ne, modphp
<ivoks> mogu pejstat
<jelly> nemoj mod_php
<jelly> jebo to
 * Mmike concurs, jebo to
<ivoks> ne da mi se to sad preslagivati
<Mmike> iako, za mali sajt, it's irelevant
<jelly> onda pati :-)
<jelly> suphp je a-ok
<ivoks> sad sam rekompajlirao apache
<Mmike> ivoks: kaj si na centosu? :)
<ivoks> a me, da maknem optimizacije
 * jelly nije kompajlirao apache valjda ovo tisucljece
<ivoks> tak da vidim vise u backtraceu
<ivoks> al brijem da cu morati php rekompajlirati, a ne apache
<jelly> ivoks: jesi bar stavio prefork da te ne jebu problemi da apache threadovima?
<Mmike> jel' vam radi 'download.virtualbox.org' ?
<ivoks> naravno
<ivoks> moram php rekompjalirati
<ivoks> o jeb...
<Mmike> ivoks: a taj php, to je nesto in-house necije, ili?
<jelly> The connection to download.virtualbox.org was interrupted.
<ivoks> ne, normalno od distre
<Mmike> ma, mislim na php aplkaciju
<ivoks> moodle
<ivoks> well
<jelly> Error code: ERR_CONNECTION_RESET
<Mmike> dreckle
<Mmike> jelly: thnx
<ivoks> ne garantiram da nije editirano
<Mmike> moodle je grozan
<Mmike> al' ono
<Mmike> grozan
<Mmike> meni se opce nece stelnetat na vbox.org
<Mmike> jebem ti taj virtualbox
<Mmike> u guzic
<ivoks> mirka: ^ rekao sam ti da je gej
<ivoks> vidis
<jelly> a dijete otkud?
<ivoks> postar
<ivoks> :)
<obrut> jelly: i Freddie Mercury je imao dijete :)
<obrut> cak i zenu :)
<jelly> brada
<Mmike> ivoks: bitno je da sam sekxy
<Mmike> to kaj sam gey (ili nisam) je nebitno
<Mmike> i tak necemo snosaj nikad imat
<Mmike> jelde, mirka? :)
<Mmike> ljubomorko :
<mirka> hahaha :D bas velim Anti, nemojte me ometat jer cu izbrisat /usr :'D
<Mmike> ROTFL :_
<Mmike> :):)
<ivoks> fcgid, ha...
<ivoks> joj, gadi mi se
<jelly> zec?
<ivoks> nisam to slagao vec barm 5-6 godina
<Mmike> php-fpm
<Mmike> i nginx
<Mmike> i odjebi apache once for all
<ivoks> nije apache ovdje kriv
<ivoks> kriv je php
<ivoks> u biti, krivim skriptu, al dobro...
<Mmike> ma kad se vec ides drkat 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jel preskanirao WD
<Mmike> SilverSpace: nemam pojma
<Mmike> kad odjdem doma cu znat
<Mmike> al' nekak dvojim da je :D)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> Alonso propušta VN Australije
<SilverSpace> izgleda da je istina da je nakon nesrece mislio da jos vozi za ferrari
<jelly> prpa
<Mmike> SilverSpace: waat?
<jelly> step 1) unistiti industriju step 2) ??? step 3) http://www.jutarnji.hr/hrvatska-ce-2030--godine-biti-najcisca-zemlja-u-eu/1306272/
<Mmike> bljak bljok
<jelly> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tW7AcM-z8PY 
<datase> YouTube: Imperial march Accordion/Империјални марш Хармоника - 0:00:51 - 18,695 views
<SilverSpace> uh bas je dobro na biciklu 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ne znam tako se prica za Alonsa mada mislim da to nije istina 
<SilverSpace> doduse niti se ne zna kaj mu se dogodilo 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ovaj je zavrsio
<Mmike> al' cini mi se k'o da ga je netko prekinuo
<Mmike> tak poruka izgledala
<Mmike> najbolje mi je kak windoze mijenjaju jezik kak se rebootaju :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, pazi ovo
<Mmike> SilverSpace, nekaj se desilo i sad radi normalnom brzinom
<Mmike> full scan je u igri, skenira 8 minuta, a vec je napravio cca 35%
<Mmike> cca 150k fileova
<SilverSpace> Mmike: a gle 
<SilverSpace> popizdio :)
<SilverSpace> ja sam WD ugasio i stavio aviru 
<markosejic> d vecer
<Mmike> SilverSpace, eo, gotov je!
<Mmike> manje od 10 minuta
<Mmike> lol, doso win8.1 update
<Mmike> od 800 MB :D
<Mmike> ajmo i to probat!
<markosejic> win 8.1 jos jedan fail kao i vista
<SilverSpace> Mmike: :) bude nesto od tebe 
<SilverSpace> markosejic: a tek devetka :)
<vileni> nema devetke
<markosejic> ima 10
<vileni> 10 ce biti najbolji do sad
<Mmike> zakaj windowze kad downloadiraju updateove
<Mmike> ne downloadiraju sve od  jednom
<vileni> zato jer bi se potencijalno strgalo nesto
<vileni> cekaj dok skuzis winsxs folder
<Mmike> ovih 800 MB lik skida tak da skine 30MB pa onda minutu stoji, pa onda opet 30ak MB pa opet stoji
<Mmike> vileni, skuzio sam :/
<Mmike> matereti
<Mmike> i nemres obrisat
<Mmike> u-fakin-zas
<vileni> nije da nemozes, nego nesmijes :)
<SilverSpace> vileni: zato i kazem osmica je ipak bolja od devetke :)
<SilverSpace> zato kaj je nema 
<hbogner> uh uh, pokrenuo skriptu, ocekujem da ce zavrsit za 2.5-3 dana
<api984> vecer
<SilverSpace> hbogner: ako cistacica ne izvadi utikac iz zida u meduvremenu :)
<hbogner> SilverSpace, ne ne, to kod sebe doma vrtim :D
<SilverSpace> hbogner: eh :)
<SilverSpace> obrut: jel ti ovo kaj poznato https://picasaweb.google.com/tihomir.frangen/20150228Spodnji_Ledinski_slap
<hbogner> mogao sam i na serveru, vidis vidi, nisam se sjetio
<hbogner> ali morao bi previse toga prilagodjavati
<SilverSpace> kaj to vrti tri dana 
<hbogner> obradjujem osm arhivu i statistike za 11 drzava od 30.09.2012.
<SilverSpace> uh 
<hbogner> e i to samo mjesecne statistike, tako da imam 31 fajl za obraditi
<hbogner> prvi je ~300MB, zadnji je oko 570MB
<obrut> SilverSpace: :) djes to iskopo :)
<obrut> SilverSpace: i bome, nije bilo lako :)
<SilverSpace> obrut: stize mi u inbox :)
#ubuntu-hr 2015-03-04
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UxFq16IG_k0
<datase> YouTube: Honest Trailers - Top Gun - 0:04:08 - 3,719,008 views - 34236 likes / 401 dislikes
<calmpitbull> morgen
<SilverSpace> jutro
<calmpitbull> kava? caj?
<obrut> hmm, caj
<SilverSpace> konjak
<obrut> lavov :)
<SilverSpace> obrut: jel bilo sklisko 
<SilverSpace> vidim dobro se zabavljate 
<SilverSpace> :)
<calmpitbull> lavov nije konjak
<calmpitbull> idem ja po kavu
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: nije bitno glavno da je mokro :)
<calmpitbull> hahahhahah
<obrut> SilverSpace: bilo je onak, napeto :)
<obrut> led u kljucnoj duzini nije bas bio cvrst, curilo je na sve strane, onak zabijes cepin, povuces ga, a ovaj propara led
<SilverSpace> obrut: fakat ste ludi :)
<SilverSpace> obrut: ko iz crtica izvadis cepin a ono mlaz vode :)
<obrut> pa skoro :)
<nicols> jutro!
<SilverSpace> svako
<obrut> SilverSpace: a napumpali smo ruke prestrasno, na kraju sam jedva mahao cepinom, da mi je dosla ne znam koja zena i rekla stisni mi sisu, mislim da ne bih mogao
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> zato sad imas dupli stisak neka sad kaze koja stisni sisu :)
<obrut> SilverSpace: jel pedaliras stogod ?
<calmpitbull> pitanje::: ./configure treba napraviti makefile ili Makefile.am
<obrut> makefile
<jelly> calmpitbull: ni jedno ni drugo nego Makefile
<obrut> :)
<calmpitbull> a sto ako ne napravi
<jelly> onda čitaš što je napisao 
<calmpitbull> hvala
<jelly> nema na čemu 
<calmpitbull> jelly: al stvarno sve pise....bez ironije...jedino kaj mi treba kava
<Mmike> hrvojem: imas ti od zdykstre mail neki?
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Grpk5Zf-L8 <- dvostruka govorna mana :)
<datase> YouTube: T-Short #1 - 0:09:29 - 3,353 views - 4 likes / 54 dislikes
<SilverSpace> obrut: jucer malo probao pola sata ubise me noge danas 
<vileni> bwahaha https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R9G6b4M9e9w
<datase> YouTube: Introducing LSI Syncro Architecture: The Smarter Way to ON - 0:01:46 - 8,641 views - 22 likes / 71 dislikes
<SilverSpace> Mmike: zanemari mane :) dodi majo 
<ivoks> prebacio na fpm
<Mmike> vileni: kaj je to? lsi syncro? nesh k'o emc isilon?
<Mmike> ivoks: i nginx?
<vileni> Mmike: nemam pojma, a nije da se iz reklame moze skuziti :)
<ivoks> Mmike: apache
<Mmike> ivoks: bljeh
<SilverSpace> 200G sd http://is.gd/A94nlL
<Mmike> SilverSpace: to njie za pro audio
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj nije zlatna 
<Mmike> ma neznam
<Mmike> serem
<Mmike> k'o sto su oni napraavili ethernet kablove od 1000 dolara
<Mmike> tak su ovi napraivli sd karticu za pro audio
<Mmike> Velim, uskoro ce Marantz napraviti wifi-access-point for HI-FI audio
<Mmike> a onda ces jos moc kupit i aerosol koji ces posprejat za JOS BOLJI audio
<obrut> sa zlatnom antenom naravno
<SilverSpace> http://i.ytimg.com/vi/rxJ2xWH0q2U/hqdefault.jpg
<Mmike> u biti bi to trebalo patentirat
<Mmike> pa kad ovi krenu 
<SilverSpace> obrut: lol
<Mmike> samo doc i rec
<Mmike> 'zahlen, bitte'
<obrut> SilverSpace: bilo bi fora da ovi na jednoj strani dogovorno skoce :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pa da 
<Mmike> pa ajmo!
<Mmike> idemo trazit paru od europske unije
<Mmike> da nam da za patent
<Mmike> to je sigurno ulaganje
<SilverSpace> obrut: fakat su ljudi inovatimni 
<pkiller> pa kad moraju
<SilverSpace> ludi prevozz nisam vidio
<pkiller> :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: vidis vidis 
<SilverSpace> ideja ti uopce nije nelosa :)
<Mmike> mozemo i ivoksa zicat da nam posudi paru jer dok EU da paru, to ce trajat
<Mmike> pa mu vratimo s finom kamatom!
<SilverSpace> obrut: kad god cistim sobu sjetim se tebe 
 * Mmike zamislja obruta u uniformi sobarice
<Mmike> s onim pernatim pimpekom za brisanje prasine
 * Mmike se smije k'o tele :)
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> Mmike: lud si 
<SilverSpace> ma vreca za spavanje se poteze po sobi koju je on reko da ce uzeti
<ivoks> https://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/2xto6a/i_was_at_the_canonical_stand_and_spent_5_minutes/
<obrut> SilverSpace: ijao :)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: jel stvarno tako lijepa :)
<SilverSpace> obrut: bit ce tebi ijaooooooo :)
<SilverSpace> obrut: kaze mi sestra kaj ne cuvam tu vrecu tko zna kaj se moze dogoditi poplava potres pa ce mi trebati :)
<ivoks> lijepa?
<SilverSpace> ivoks: ? nisam dalje citao samo prvu recenicu 
<SilverSpace> odoh po netjaka u skolu 
<SilverSpace> ipak ne moram 
<SilverSpace> koje pile http://is.gd/kbVBcZ
<Mmike> http://www.jutarnji.hr/ima-li-zivota-poslije-smrti--covjek-koji-je-bio-mrtav-dva-puta-po-dvije-minute-odlucio-je-podijeliti-svoje-iskustvo/1307196/
<Mmike> "- Smrt je smrt. Jednom kada umreš, to je to, gotovo je - zaključio je čovjek koji je umro dva puta."
<Mmike> osim njemu, koji je umro pa se vratio, pa onda jos jednom :)
<Mmike> daklem, biranje A380 je bila velika greska
<Mmike> doduse, nisam bas mogo puno birati, al' eto
<Mmike> sta je tu je
<Mmike> bar cu moc pricat da sam se vozio u najvecem putnickom avijonu na svijetu :)
<ivoks> zasto bi bila greska?
<Mmike> zato kaj ukrcaj/iskrcaj putnika traje 2 sata
<ivoks> ma ne traje
<ivoks> traje isto kao i za svaki drugi avion
<ivoks> ako ne i krace
<Mmike> ico 2put letio, veli da traje pun kurac
<ivoks> jer ima 3 ulaza
<ivoks> ma drek
<Mmike> a, vidjet cemo
<ivoks> pol sata
<ivoks> to su pravila
<Mmike> brijes?
<ivoks> ja sam letio 5 puta s njim
<SilverSpace> Mmike: dodes na kraju pa onda ne traje :)
<ivoks> 747 se duze boarda jer svi idu na ista vrata
<Mmike> vidjet cemo soon enough
<Mmike> natrpat kindleove i tabletove s filmovima
<Mmike> ivoks: e, znas kaj cu si kupit u ameriki/
<Mmike> tonu doritosa!
<Mmike> i donjet cu mirki i kennyju, a ti nesh dobit nit jedan!
<Mmike> samo ces ih gledat kak ih mi jedemo!
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pazi da te ne zatvore za sverc 
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> super mi je kak nasi slabo placaju...
<ivoks> svaki mjesec uvijek drame oko toga
<Mmike> SilverSpace: bmk, tamo idem s malom torbicom, a tam cu kupit veliku putnu torbu i nakrcat ju doritosima
<Mmike> ja se ne sekiram.... bitno mi je da plate, jednom... 
<infy-> Ako netko već nije zgrabio VDSL kod Telekoma... ne znam što čeka :p
<SilverSpace> infy-: zasto
<infy-> Besplatni upgrade s 4 na 20
<infy-> odnosno s 10 na 30
<infy-> Naravno ovisi o DSLAM-u, local loopu itd itd ali ako netko ima uvjete zašto ne :)
<SilverSpace> jel su jos skupi 
<Mmike> infy-: nitko nema uvijete :)
<Mmike> kaj nisu odustali oni od toga?
<infy-> aw :(
<infy-> Nah
<infy-> Ja sam skupio
<Mmike> di si doma?
<infy-> Udaljen 500 metara i mogu povuć do 100 megabita na VDSL-u
<ivoks> ja nemam nista tu
<ivoks> nista
<infy-> SilverSpace: a ono jesu
<ivoks> golubovi su brzi
<SilverSpace> ivoks: fascinira me to placanje. ja imam prijatelje koji se fakat trude platiti sve kak treba ali i imam neke koje boli kurac i kaze platit cu bolime kurac mada ima love 
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan
<Vlado9A3CY> :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: to je nacin rada kod nas
<Mmike> kad se dogovoris za posao i za lovu ovaj s druge strane ima ukalkulirano otezanje
<Mmike> zna da ak ti treba dat 10k kuna za 2 tjedna (jer ces ti isporuciti svoje za tjedan dana), da u biti ima 2 mjeseca da ti plati, ak je pristojan
<Mmike> i bas to, jebe mu se
<SilverSpace> mome imam i one kaj su imali lovu pa danas nemaju 
<Mmike> zato ja uzmem 30% unaprijed, i opce mi se neda pricat dalje ak se to ne ispostuje
<Mmike> zato me i odjebu skoro svi :)
<Mmike> to kaj ti nemas lovu nije moj problem
<Mmike> nisam ja karitas ili neznam kaj
<jelly> Mmike: i za samo 30% te odjebu?  Zanimljivo
<Mmike> ak se dogovorimo za poso ocu da mi se plati
<Mmike> jelly: da, iscudjavaju se, da kao, pa to nije praksa
<jelly> eh, Balkan
<Mmike> pa reko, ok, nitko vas ne sili da suradjujete samnom
<Mmike> nit mene netko sili da radim s vama
<jelly> točno tak
<SilverSpace> Mmike: eh tesko je tako kod nas radit bilo kaj 
<Mmike> mah
<jelly> tesko je bagri platiti, a radit je lako
<Mmike> pomoci cu ja uvijek, ak mogu, ak znam, ak imam vremena
<Mmike> reci 'e, nemam da platim, jel bi moglo, frka mi je'
<Mmike> a ne,  'da da, moze moze platim sve na vrijeme... jednom'
<jelly> mene je sramota da radim u firmi koja ima para, a kupuje sve na 60 dana odgode... jer moze
<Mmike> pa ak su dobavljaci sretni s time, ok
<Mmike> ja recimo znam da mi HRT nece platit na vrijeme
<Mmike> i ok mi je to
<Mmike> jer plate za 4-5-6 mjeseci :)
<Mmike> al' plate
<SilverSpace> ja kad sam radio kuhinje bila mi je praksa da sami plate materijal bilo je i takvih daj kupi pa cu ti dat takvi me nisu zanimali 
<weshmashian> mornin'
<Vlado9A3CY> question... koristi li netko ovdje nazocan slucajno Cantata MPD (audio player)?
<jelly> Mmike: sretni su i trpe, ali nikog ne zanima sto se to propagira dalje u sustav
<Vlado9A3CY> naime kaj, nedostaje equilizer, pa slucajno ako netko to ima, interesira me kako je ugradio equalizer... tnx
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: ja ne 
<api984> dan
<nicols> Vlado9A3CY: ne koristim, ali pogledaj ovo: http://mpd.wikia.com/wiki/Music_Player_Daemon_Is_There_An_Equalizer
<Vlado9A3CY> tnx nicols 
<Vlado9A3CY> idem odmah pogledati
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: kaj ce ti equalizer
<SilverSpace> fali ti bassa
<Vlado9A3CY> ponekad sam picajzla kada je u pitanju glazba... zato :)
<SilverSpace> pa tak :)
 * SilverSpace samo pita
<ivoks> http://www.vecernji.hr/nogomet/bio-je-najbolji-nogometas-na-svijetu-a-danas-je-mamadona-993057/multimedia/p1
<SilverSpace> bio danas franko u muzeju suvremene umjetnosti sa skolom i sad veli da su ih spijunirali sa kamerama 
<SilverSpace> kaze da nista nije vidio samo kamere i nisu smjeli na tobogan 
<SilverSpace> razocaran je 
<vileni> tobogan je jedino vrijedno spomena tamo
<SilverSpace> vileni: slazem se zgrada je cisti promasaj 
<ivoks> ha
<ivoks> nasli bug u debian-installeru
<ivoks> ne moze sloziti particije sam
<SilverSpace> tko je naso bug
<ivoks> ako disk ima 100gb
<ivoks> a imas 780gb rama :)
<vileni> ja bi htio taj problem da imam 780gb rama
<pkiller> jel ima netko od vas iskustva sa "IGLIČNIM" printerima?
<vileni> moje iskustvo kaze "bjezi od toga"
<calmpitbull> ola muchachas
<Vlado9A3CY> pkiller, imao sam nekada, jednom, davno :) iglicni printer :)
<ivoks> printer ko printer
<ivoks> sumnjam da se spaja na usb :)
<vileni> ja sam relativno nedavno vodio brigu oko takvog, ali na win, zbog placa
<vileni> na srecu presli su na laserski
<ivoks> najbolja fora
<ivoks> odnosno 'obrazlozenje'
<ivoks> koje sam ja dobio za iglicne printere je bila
<ivoks> 'ovako koristimo indigo papir, pa dobijemo dvije kopije'
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> jedino ako printaju na takav papir sa vise kopija sto jos i danas rade u nekim spedicijama 
<SilverSpace> tj ako poslujes sa carinom oni i danas imaju te folmulare 
<vileni> i onda nista ne vidis na drugom papiru
<vileni> predugo je to ostalo u upotrebi, kao i diskete proklete
<jelly> pkiller: iglični printeri, ili dot matrix pisači?
<jelly> a CD-ovi gnjusni
<calmpitbull> ovo je vrh twitter vlade salje link za android app koji ti pokaze gdje je gorivo najjeftinije
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: i di je najjeftinije 
<calmpitbull> kaj trazis
<SilverSpace> gorivo 
<SilverSpace> kazu u bosni 
<calmpitbull> diesel je kod konzuma....a ne da ne bi nikada isel po speceraj a kao li po benzin
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> http://adarkroom.doublespeakgames.com/\
<SilverSpace> bu haha ha ha http://www.vecernji.hr/nogomet/bio-je-najbolji-nogometas-na-svijetu-a-danas-je-mamadona-993057
<ivoks> Ukratko, učestali pristup šećer s vremenom dovodi do produljenog signaliziranja dopamina te potrebu za većom količinom šećera za aktiviranje receptora dopamina srednjeg mozga kao prije.
<ivoks> koji los prijevod
<calmpitbull> gooogle??
<jelly> drugovi
<jelly> [12:41] <ivoks> http://www.vecernji.hr/nogomet/bio-je-najbolji-nogometas-na-svijetu-a-danas-je-mamadona-993057/multimedia/p1
<jelly> [15:21] <SilverSpace> bu haha ha ha http://www.vecernji.hr/nogomet/bio-je-najbolji-nogometas-na-svijetu-a-danas-je-mamadona-993057
<jelly> jebemu
<SilverSpace> jelly: no da dvaput je dvaput :)
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-u5WLJ9Yk4
<datase> YouTube: Britney Spears - ...Baby One More Time - 0:03:57 - 130,178,460 views - 280505 likes / 13634 dislikes
<pkiller> jelly: oni kao na tehnickom pregledu
 * Mmike ne jede secer vec jedno 2 mjeseca
<Mmike> ne racunam secer u bananama jagodama i breskvama s kruskama
<SilverSpace> jelly: ba si https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LOZuxwVk7TU
<datase> YouTube: Britney Spears - Toxic (Official Video) - 0:03:32 - 126,045,758 views - 283508 likes / 13792 dislikes
<jelly> to sam vec cuo danas, samo se nisam hvalio
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ni cokoladu 
<ntcbow> da je novi misec poceo, znas kad ribice legnu jaja :)
<ntcbow> 5ti put za redom uvik oko prvoga/drugoga, taj put cetvrti jer je prosli misec bio malo kraci
<jelly> ribice imaju mengu buraz
<ntcbow> sta je menga?
<jelly> mjesecni ciklus
<ntcbow> ah :D da, cini se
<ntcbow> zenka je bila debela skroz, bit ce sigurno blizu 200 jajasica
<jelly> mozda to ide na puni mjesec
<jelly> (sutra je puni)
<ntcbow> svaka 4 tjedna, 5 puta za redom, znaci uvik za puni mjesec
<ntcbow> dobri su :)
<ntcbow> samo jos da ih ne pojedu, kad izlegnu
<ntcbow> od 600-700 bebica su ostale samo 16
<jelly> free food!
<ntcbow> pa kupit cu artemiju
<Mmike> Proces migracije na novu aplikaciju bit će za Vas proveden tijekom nedjelje 08.03.2015. godine. Nakon završenog procesa migracije, pristup iDIREKT-u bit će omogućen na jedan od sljedećih načina:
<SilverSpace> kao dobre lepinje rade u mojoj pekari ali danas su posebe
<SilverSpace> trebao sam uzeti jos jednu 
<jelly> http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-03-03/unprecedented-move-nobel-peace-prize-chairman-demoted-decision-give-obama-2009-award
<ntcbow> ribice jos nisu gotovi :)
<SilverSpace> e
<vileni> Mmike: kad letis?
<Mmike> vileni, cim nabavim LSD :)
<Mmike> ili buniku
<Mmike> ili sto vec danas mladi vole :)
 * Mmike ima nove naocale
<Mmike> i sad mi se vrti u glavi
<vileni> Mmike: ne izmisljaj :P pitanje je zapravo jel jedemo ovaj tjedan 
<Mmike> vileni, hahaha :)
<Mmike> mudrac
<Mmike> pa jedemo, stodane
<Mmike> di bi jeo? :)
<Mmike> vileni, idem 20.3 
<vileni> Mmike: svejedno, samo da je dobro
<Mmike> pa osh mlinaricu opet?
<vileni> moze i to
<Mmike> ili kostu na novoj lokaciji?
<Mmike> ili imas neku trecu?
<vileni> bio sam kod koste previse puta u zadnje vrijeme :)
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> onda mlinarica
<Mmike> ak se sjetis nekog novog mjesta, reci
<vileni> pa sumnjam da ima nesto u blizini bas
<Mmike> https://image-store.slidesharecdn.com/237a7b68-fa5a-4555-ac80-23a48a9d447b-original.jpeg
<SilverSpace> http://blog.vecernji.hr/media/cache/bc/96/bc962127775967744a09a72e83d58f4c.jpg
<Mmike> SilverSpace, to kod nas?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nemam pojma mislim da nema kod nas 
<SilverSpace> http://blog.vecernji.hr/volim-pivu/mislis-da-znas-pivu-ne-dok-nisi-probao-brewdog-6380
<SilverSpace> nisam citao do kraja 
<SilverSpace> moj djed je doma kuhao pivo i drzao ga u bocama ispod kreveta 
<SilverSpace> tu i tamo je znala koja puknuti 
<SilverSpace> ovakve boce je imao http://is.gd/cz6j7D
<SilverSpace> zao mi kaj vjerojatno ni jedna nije sacuvana 
<SilverSpace> bilo ih je dosta 
<SilverSpace> http://www.tportal.hr/sport/automoto/372231/Alonso-nakon-nesrece-zaboravio-da-vise-nije-u-Ferrariju.html
<markosejic> d vecer
<ntcbow> ajj ribice jos nisu gotove >200 jaja :D
<ntcbow> muskic stalno uvlaci i vadi pisu svoju ^^
<ntcbow> i pet sest male se vrte oko njih
<ntcbow> http://snag.gy/SUNwe.jpg
<SilverSpace> ntcbow: kaj skalari mlade imaju 
<ntcbow> :D
<SilverSpace> pojes ce ih 
<ntcbow> jesu vec pjele >500
<ntcbow> ali ove 15 od prije 4 tj se drzu
<SilverSpace> moras imati kavez 
<ntcbow> kupit cu jos neki akvajij
<ntcbow> kavez za mlade?
<ntcbow> velike nemogu u kavez..
<SilverSpace> cim ugasis svijetlo skalar sve pojede 
<ntcbow> :(
<ntcbow> pa da sam in puno hrane, pa nisu ove zadnje, mozda produ
<SilverSpace> uh tesko imao sam dugo akvari i skalari sve pojedu cim ugasis svijetlo 
<SilverSpace> jos kad svijetli ima sanse 
<ntcbow> jesu li i tvoje imale mlade?
<SilverSpace> ja sam imao kavez za mlade u kojem sam ih drzao 
<ntcbow> kako su usle unutra?
<SilverSpace> i prerano pustio u akvari mislio da su dosta veliki i zajebo sam se sve pozderu i od gupija isto 
<SilverSpace> gdje su ti ikru postavili 
<SilverSpace> meni na listu pa sam list prebacio u kavez 
<SilverSpace> koliko litara akvarij imas veliki 
<ntcbow> ah, da, za par dana oni cu ih prebacit na list
<ntcbow> 60
<ntcbow> l
<SilverSpace> uh fakat uspjeh 
<ntcbow> sta je fakat?
<SilverSpace> tesko ih razmnoziti 
<ntcbow> da, uzet cu jos jedan akvarij
<ntcbow> jos jedan od 60l pa onda kad ih bude 1500 komada uzet cu i 3. akvarij od 1500l
<ntcbow> ili ih budem prodavao
<ntcbow> ili cu macku naharanit njima
<ntcbow> ne to ne
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> fakat si lud 
<SilverSpace> fakat - ti je tesko objasnit 
<SilverSpace> to je kao cinjenica 
<ntcbow> kao kaj
<ntcbow> il bre
<SilverSpace> fakat si lud - ti si lud 
<SilverSpace> ntcbow: ne bre 
<SilverSpace> bre je postapalica 
<ntcbow> da ne..
<ntcbow> postasta?!
 * SilverSpace bar misli tako 
<SilverSpace> kao i bolan 
<SilverSpace> :)
<ntcbow> aj bolan dobro to razumim
<ntcbow> ^^
<SilverSpace> :)
<ntcbow> eto jos mece jaja
<ntcbow> 5 sati
<SilverSpace> kud 
<ntcbow> ona rada
<SilverSpace> na kamen
<ntcbow> da
<ntcbow> jesi vido sliku?
<SilverSpace> ne 
<ntcbow> 21:33
<ntcbow> pa jesi kad si odma zna da su skalare...
<SilverSpace> sad bi taj kamen kad zavrsi trebao premjestit u drugi akvari ili u kavez i to tako da nikada ne smiju iz vode jaja izac 
<SilverSpace> aha tu 
<SilverSpace> tu da 
<ntcbow> pa mogu ih vadit kad pocmu plivat 
<SilverSpace> pa nece odmah izlec 
<SilverSpace> par dana 
<SilverSpace> pojest ce i jaja 
<ntcbow> imam neki mali 20l akvarij, jesam vec jednom vadio ali su mi uginile (50 kom)
<SilverSpace> meni jato neonki pojeli 
<ntcbow> jaja samo pojedu koja nevaljaju
<ntcbow> tuda jaja?
<SilverSpace> zderu sve zivo kaj mogu 
<ntcbow> skalari neonkama pojeli?
<SilverSpace> progutat
<SilverSpace> da
<SilverSpace> zive neonke 
<ntcbow> :( bas steta
<SilverSpace> pojeli bile male 
<SilverSpace> 100 litara moj bio
<ntcbow> pa je bilo dosta mista i opet..
<SilverSpace> uginu zatoo sto nema protok vode 
<SilverSpace> ntcbow: i pun bilja 
<SilverSpace> skalari po mraku dobro vide 
<ntcbow> u mene nema nista bilja :( (samo nesta umjetno)
<ntcbow> a sad ga vise nemas jer... bilo ti puno posla?
<SilverSpace> puko 
<SilverSpace> drugog nisam napravio
<ntcbow> ma nemoj!!!
<ntcbow> da se meni izliju 100l + voljene ribice po stanu, i ja bi odusta
<SilverSpace> desetak godina sam ga imao
<ntcbow> a sad 100 godina vise neces
<SilverSpace> nje se izlio samo staklo puklo jedna linija 
<ntcbow> ajme, jeli se odlipio ili pas ono puklo staklo?
<SilverSpace> cak nije ni voda curila 
<ntcbow> uf pa dobro onda
<SilverSpace> iz austrije sam donio filter 
<SilverSpace> vanjski 
<SilverSpace> grijace isto 
<SilverSpace> jednom mi se grijac pokvario i skuhao mi sve ribe 
<ntcbow> pa ja sam kupio rabljeno, sve gotovo, cak mi je covik doveza i postavio
<SilverSpace> :)
<ntcbow> skuhao ribice... neverovvatno
<SilverSpace> da nije prekinuo grijat 
<ntcbow> uzeo sam akvarij zbog macke, da ima sta gledat
<ntcbow> sad ga ja vise gladam od nje
<SilverSpace> :) da 
<SilverSpace> zaraza 
<ntcbow> ^^ eh bas
<SilverSpace> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/B_R0GrZUwAEuhuj.jpg:large
<SilverSpace> vettel u zagrebu 
<ntcbow> skojim autom je dosao? sluzbenim ili bezveznim?
<ntcbow> avionom...
<SilverSpace> ntcbow: http://i.imgur.com/1ulMIMj.jpg
<SilverSpace> evo cime 
<ntcbow> oj koje auto.. sad bi se bas htio malo provoza stime
<ntcbow> ode ja u offland - ln
#ubuntu-hr 2015-03-05
<Mmike> http://gfy.com/now-hiring-/1160995-croatia-adult-model.html
<Mmike> :)
<vileni> jutro
<vileni> ovaj meizu mx4 vec izgleda zanimljivije
<Mmike> miezu?
<vileni> meizu
<vileni> shippat ce ubuntu phone u 4. mjesecu
<vileni> octacore i 2gb rama
<Mmike> kak ce se rec 12-core?
<Mmike> dodekakore? :)
<vileni> vidjet cemo kad dodju do toga :)
<vileni> uskoro nadam se
<Mmike> vileni, kad bi ti pasalo danas? ja u 14:30 imam sastanak, pa onda 12:30, recimo?
<vileni> moze
<vileni> 12:30 tamo?
<ivoks> tko je HP zastupnik u HR?
<ivoks> recimo, ako hocu kupiti memoriju
<ivoks> express group
<ivoks> samo za printere
<vileni> ovo pomaze? http://h40026.www4.hp.com/podrska.htm
<ivoks> ma je, to sam vec otvorio
<ivoks> i prosao sve 'partnere'
<ivoks> ali niti jedan nema 'dijelovi'
<ivoks> megatrend je to nekad imao
<ivoks> ne znam sto je sad s njima
<Mmike> brijem da treba pocet dilat supermicro servere u .hr
<Mmike> to samo lab2000 radi
<Mmike> i ocajni su
<Mmike> nikad niceg nemaju na lageru
<Mmike> vileni, 12:30 tamo, vidimo se jos on line prije polaska
<Mmike> a ja odo u ovis
<Mmike> ak sad krenem treba mi 15-20 minuta do ofisa
<Mmike> ak krenem u 8, dodjem u 8:50 :)
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/nova-pobjeda-gradjana-sud-proglasio-kamate-triju-kredita-u-eurima-i-svicarcima-nistavnima/805244.aspx
<Mmike> jao
<Mmike> pa zamisli
<Mmike> da ukinu to
<Mmike> pa ja bi sad vec onda bio bez kredita :D
<ivoks> Mmike: nitko nista nema na lageru
<ivoks> danas se ne isplati vise imati lager
<ivoks> jer smo u EU
<ivoks> pa nemas carine, lezarine i gluposti
<ivoks> sam narucis kamion iz austrije i do 17h je vec tu
<vileni> Mmike: nije istina da samo lab2000 radi :)
<SilverSpace> dan
<vileni> ja sam bas jucer dobio ponudu od firme kojoj radi kolega sa kanala :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: si vidio https://pbs.twimg.com/media/B_R0GrZUwAEuhuj.jpg:large
<ivoks> eNovorodjence
<ivoks> tema predavanja
<ivoks> Radiona, Hrvatska Posta: ePosta
<ivoks> kak su ove naftne kompanije djubretarske
<ivoks> nafta je pala sa 110-120 dolara na 50
<ivoks> a oni su cijene izmijenili za 1kn
<ivoks> 10%
<ivoks> a nije bas da je tecaj bas tako kliznuo
<ivoks> bas stoka
<calmpitbull> morege
<calmpitbull> morgen
<SilverSpace> ke
<Mmike> ivoks: zakaj onda memoriju i procesore moram cekat 3-5-7 dana?
<Mmike> vileni: daj firmu
<Mmike> SilverSpace: aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Mmike> SilverSpace: pa bio sam jucer u hypo centru jest
<vileni> Mmike: http://openit.hr/
<Mmike> SilverSpace: i vidio ferrarije tamo i to sve, nitko nije tijo rec o cem se radi
<calmpitbull_> SilverSpace: ti si rekao da ces dobit Ubuntu Phone....jel to ovaj od meizu-a ili?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: eh jebga 
<calmpitbull_> Mmike:ja sam cuo da ima i neki cigan ferrarija
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull_: ne ja 
<Mmike> SilverSpace: da mu mogu rec 'razmazenko' :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ee toooo :)
<Mmike> http://www.amazon.com/Cutequeen-Trading-Eating-Laptop-Steering/dp/B00M7RERPS/ref=pd_sim_sbs_op_4?ie=UTF8&refRID=1C0WXVE1D605ZBW4PEC3
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj ti to treba za mc donalds :)
<Mmike> :)
<SilverSpace> http://lajk.s3.index.hr/index/800/6fcfd89e-3b52-4528-8392-4570d7e8b2a6.jpeg
<calmpitbull_> al ovaj eating laptop steering je vrh
<calmpitbull_> kupis negdje 100 komada i prodajes preko ljeta na granici sa slovenijom i kasinje na luckom
<Mmike> hahahha :)
<Mmike> hrvojem: a daj, jebemu sve, pa kaj je tak tesko zbildat te pakete? :)
<nicols> jutro!
<Mmike> djesi
<Mmike> niklas
<vileni> o nicols 
<vileni> reklamiram ti firmu dok te nema :)
<nicols> a?
<nicols> :)
<nicols> oće ko kupit par desetaka servera, pa da mogu na bahame? :D
<vileni> kaze Mmike da nema nitko u hr zastupnistvo supermicro
<nicols> zastupništvo? što je to? 
<vileni> ono kad hoces kupiti nesto, a da ne moras cekati da dodje izvana :)
<nicols> to zastupništvo ne osigurava
<nicols> zastupništvo najčešće nema veze sa komercijalnim lancom
<nicols> http://www.supermicro.com/wheretobuy/europe.cfm?rgn=108
<nicols> kaže da ima dva partnera
<nicols> a uvoznika ima i više, neću sad tu reklamirati
<nicols> mi radimo drugačije, mi nudimo vastito jamstvo
<nicols> i imamo na lageru ploče, napajanja, procesore, memoriju, diskove, ventilatore, kontrolere, te raznorazne sitne džindže (raiser, cdrom, kablovi, bla bla)
<jelly> najs
<jelly> (reklamiraj!)
<Mmike> e, pa to!
<Mmike> nicols: imate i superkiroa?
<Mmike> naime, ne jednom se desilo da mi umre proc ili memorija i da onda moram tjednima cekat
<Mmike> tak smo davno kupili opterone
<Mmike> jer su bili isplativiji od xeona
<Mmike> i onda je jedan crko
<Mmike> i onda smo ga skoro mjesec dana cekali
<jelly> pa i da ti vele da moras cekat mjesec dana al ti daju zamjenski intel server u koji privremeno pretrpas diskove, bi bilo ok
<ivoks> eto
<ivoks> opet zatvorili sljeme
<ivoks>  05.03. - Crveni spust biti će zatvoren zbog obnavljanja i uređenja staza te zbog najavljenog jakog vjetra i padalina.
<ivoks>  05.03. - neće biti noćnog skijanja zbog uređivanja Crvenog spusta te najavljenih loših vremenskih uvjeta
<ivoks> zivciraju me
<nicols> Mmike: koliko para toliko muzike. onsite jamstvo i zamjena unutar 24 sata - to košta. 
<ivoks> uredjenje staza se odradjuje u 2h
<ivoks> a njima treba cijeli dan
<SilverSpace> zima vani 
<jelly> ivoks: pa nisu blesavi da puste ljude da skijaju po udarima vjetra 80km/h
<ivoks> nema tamo nikakvih udara vjetra
<nicols> Mmike: Å¡to je to "superkiroa"? :)
<ivoks> to su gluposti
<Mmike> supermicro :)
<ivoks> da vidis kak vani skijalista rade
<ivoks> i nikom nista
<Mmike> skiijanje je opasno
<Mmike> treba to zabranit :)
<jelly> ^^
<Mmike> k'o sto je droga zabranjena!
<ivoks> stoka neradnicka
<nicols> Mmike: aaaaaaaa :)
<Mmike> jos i alkohol da zabranimo i na konju smo
<nicols> čuo sam dobar vic danas
<Mmike> nicols: iako, danas, upitno je zakaj bi trebao opce kupovat server koji je kod tebe doma
<Mmike> s digitalocenaima, hecnerima i linodovima koji su pre-jeftini fakat su rijetke situacije kad ti treba kutija on-site
<ivoks> pa... ne radis s bolnicama
<nicols> vic: pita narkoman curu: "šta ti je mater?" ... ona će: "domaćica" ... a veli narkoman: "ma nemoj srat! a babo ti je napolitanka??" :D
<ivoks> sto i nije tako lose
<nicols> Mmike: zašto upitno? 
<SilverSpace> nicols: :)
<Mmike> nicols: pa: <Mmike> s digitalocenaima, hecnerima i linodovima koji su pre-jeftini fakat su rijetke situacije kad ti treba kutija on-site
<jelly> Mmike: neki moraju nastavit radit i kad im padne internet
<ivoks> neki jesu internet
<ivoks> :D
<Mmike> jelly: meh, padne internet kad nestane struje
<ivoks> ja imam 5kg interneta kod mene
<Mmike> ivoks: mislis 'kod sebe'? :)
<jelly> ivoks: ja imam tri interneta, ali mislim reducirat na dva
<ivoks> Mmike: cijela recenica je sjebana
<nicols> Mmike: sve ovisi
<Mmike> i padne internet kad imas bnet :)
<Mmike> nicols: pa ovisi, al' velim, rijetko ti treba 'server za u firmu'
<Mmike> padaju mi na pamet dizzajn/arhitekton studija
<jelly> konacno su nam u firmi dali normalni data plan (punih 2 gigabajata)
<Mmike> i takvi djidjanji
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/nevrijeme-odsjeklo--dalmaciju-u-prekidu--trajektne-linije--orkanska--bura-zatvorila-ceste-i-mostove/1307925/
<SilverSpace> auto na boku 
<nicols> Mmike: pa neznam baš. moje iskustvo je drugačije
<jelly> Mmike: svi koji imaju terabajte-petabajte slika imaju svoje servere
<Mmike> jelly: cak i onda je jeftinije slozit piceka s hrpom diskova
<nicols> Mmike: hrpa naših korisnika ima vlastite servere i teško mogu zamislit situaciju da su na nekom cloud-u
<Mmike> bar mosh zamjenski hardver dobit odma
<jelly> Mmike: a sta je to nego server
<Mmike> nicols: zato kaj su closed-minded... kaj rade da im treba bas server 'tu kod nas' a da im kolokacija nije ok?
<jelly> samo manje pouzdan :-)
<Mmike> jelly: pa sad :)
<Mmike> ne sitnicarimo
<Mmike> gle kak ubuntu-hr fino radi
<Mmike> tj, kak je fino raido :)
<Mmike> radio!
<nicols> Mmike: imaju, kao i 99% hrvata, spor internet :)
<jelly> Mmike: kak, mjesec dana je down u godinu dana
<nicols> kaj, ubuntu-hr je raid 0????
<jelly> radi0
<Mmike> jelly: pa i ne bas. Puno manje. A i kad je down, down je radi toga di je, ne radi servera :)
<jelly> Mmike: totalno nebitno zbog cega je down
<Mmike> nicols: meh, meh :) sve su to price da se 'proda server' :)
<nicols> aha, moš mislit
<Mmike> jelly: u ovom kontekstu je jako bitno :) pricamo o tome dal' se isplati 'pravi server' ili je dovoljan 'jeftilen pc' :)
<jelly> Mmike: tvoja sreca je da korisnici ne pizde, ili im zivot ne ovisi o usluzi
<nicols> jebate, kad slušam neke cloud fanatike, čini mi se da bi trebalo skroz prestat proizvodit fizičke servere
<jelly> Mmike: ne, pricamo o "server za u firmu ili u oblaku"
<Mmike> nicols: nebi trebalo, zasto? Pa kaj mislis na cem se cloudovi vrte :)
<nicols> i struja je obsolitna
<Mmike> samo kaj ti u firmi server cesto - ne treba
<nicols> trebamo se svi prebacit na virtualnu
<Mmike> ekipa kupuje servere i stalne linkove da bi imali mail server
<Mmike> kak//kad je to opravdano?
<jelly> Mmike: kad svi budemo imali jeftini gigabit uplink doma, onda ce sve moci biti u oblaku
<Mmike> ne mora bit u oblaku, jebo vas 'butt'
<Mmike> al' ne mora bit kod tebe
<jelly> dok ja doma/u ofisu dobijem 10Mbps upload samo kad imam jako puno srece, hocu server tu kod mene
<nicols> Mmike: imam par korisnika koji izgeneriraju preko 10G dnevno .... ajde ih ti stavi u klaud, da te vidim :)
<vileni> Mmike: kad kreces? :)
<Mmike> vileni: cim ispravim misljenja ovima kaj krivo misle :D
<jelly> nicols: bas je zalosno da je 10G dnevno "puno"
<Mmike> vileni: cekam da mi se neki testovi izvrte pa cim svrse mogu krenut
<vileni> Mmike: ispricaj meni za ramstekom, budem im ja prenio
<nicols> a nalaze se na lokacijama gdje je 20/2 problematično
<vileni> ja imam gigabite interneta, svejedno zelim zeljezo tu iza ledja
<Mmike> nicols: naravno, velim - ak si firma koja se bavi post-produkcijom animirahnih filmova, onda ces imat lokalno brzu mrezu i mega brz storage
<vileni> u rendering farmu
<vileni> cluster
<Mmike> glupo je zakupit "cloud" za takvo sto :)
<vileni> hpc
<Mmike> al' ekipa je odvjetnicki ured, i ima svoj file server i mail server i web stranicu na 2 servera fizicka u firmi
<Mmike> fini mali tihi skupi nepotrebni
<Mmike> jer ih je netko uvjerio da je 'tak bolje'
<vileni> fini mali i tihi?
<vileni> koji to?
<nicols> Mmike: ma ne trebunjaj sa videom ... imam na održavanju recimo jednu udrugu, bla bla .... uzeli su neki eu projekt, moraju sve dokumentirat i pohranjivat. video materijale. na vlastiti server ih veže projekt. backup na claud koji mora biti fizički u EU
<nicols> Mmike: a bave se humanitarnim radom :)
<Mmike> nicols: ne trabunjam, velim ti svoja iskustva. rijetko kad ti danas treba fizicki server na lokaciji di radis. 
<jelly> Mmike: sorry, da sam ja odvjenik ne bi povjerljive podatke prepustio ikome drugome
<nicols> Mmike: onda neki projekanti skupili su autocad fajlova 2TB u 2 godine :)
<Mmike> vileni: pa ovaj kaj je ivoks dao je fino tih
<vileni> dell neki?
<Mmike> jelly: srecom nisi odvjetnik :) 
<Mmike> neznam
<Mmike> cek
<jelly> Mmike: srecom za klijente, nesrecom za dzep...
<nicols> Mmike: onda knjigovodstvene firme .... svaki request na bazu je 10ak mb ... Å¡ipak je to za klaud
<vileni> Mmike: ma sta cek, pakiraj se i kreni, nemoj mi sad servere gledati :)
<jelly> nicols: ak je request na bazu 10MB, aplikacija je sugava :-)
<jelly> nicols: also, za knjigovodstvo se i aplikacija i db mogu vrtiti u oblaku
<jelly> latency is a bitch tho
<nicols> čovijek je lijepo rekao još 2008: http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2008/sep/29/cloud.computing.richard.stallman
<Mmike> vileni:     product: PowerEdge T300 ()
<Mmike> da
<nicols> jelly: slažem se ali vele ljudi da se lakše ponovno oženit nego promjenit knjigovodstveni sw :D
<jelly> rijetko vidim web aplikacije koje su stvarno responsive kao lokalne
<Mmike> kakvo je to knjigovodstvo di upit na bazu generira 10MB
<Mmike> i od toga je sigurno 8MB xml smeca
<nicols> ne
<Mmike> jelly: ne koristis google docs? :)
<nicols> kliper
<nicols> dbf
<nicols> jebiga :)
<Mmike> nicols: ti koji ti koriste su mutavi. Daleko jeftinije bi bilo da su se upgradirali ili da se upgradeiraju
<Mmike> al' eto
<Mmike> tak ljudi danas koriste i informix
<Mmike> iako ga je pregazilo vrijeme
<jelly> Mmike: excel u tome me se opce nije dojmio
<Mmike> i placaju masnu paru konzultantima i DBAovima koji se brinu oko toga
<Mmike> jer su idijoti
<Mmike> jelly: ma meni je to uzas :) zgodno je za poshareat nesh jer imas infrastrukturu i sve, al' onak
<Mmike> a TheFirma opako to koristi, pa sam prisiljen
<Mmike> vileni: jos 2 amulet testa
<jelly> Mmike: i onda pitas zasto ljudi imaju lokalno podatke i servere
<vileni> Mmike: eta?
<Mmike> vileni: krecem za 15 minuta :/
<Mmike> jelly: yup
<Mmike> jelly: zakaj, recimo, ne imas owncloud ili nesto, pa sve drzis gore? Zakaj moras imat lokalni file server di ti je to gore? Pogotovo ako imas gigu/dve podataka?
<nicols> jedan od najcjenjenijih i najpriznatijih lokalnih autora knjigovodstvenog sw u klc radi sa kliperom još uvijek. prodaje ljudima mrežni software, a u biti drži "baze" u folderu koji ima writte access za sve :)
<Mmike> nicols: haos :)
<jelly> Mmike: um... owncloud JE lokalni file server
<nicols> ali čovjek drži 80% tržišta :)
<Mmike> jelly: um, je ako ga instaliras na lokalno server. 
<nicols> owncloud je web file sharing, može bit lokalni a i ne mora
<Mmike> nicols: haos i dalje. 
<nicols> baš sam danas složio jednog za korisnika :)
<jelly> nicols: lokalno ili ne?
<nicols> imam par firmi na održavanju koje su obavezne čuvat podatke na svojim serverima + kriptirani backup na drugoj lokaciji
<jelly> eto
<nicols> jelly: jedno i drugo :)
<Mmike> nicols: cim se bave da su to obavezne?
<nicols> bolnici smo prodali 96TB storage, za radiologiju, moš mislit kak su razmišljali o klaud rješenjima :D
<Mmike> osim ak nisu kladionice ili tak nesh, za to nema potrebe
<Mmike> a jebote
<Mmike> aj sad molim te reci da i crogrid sranja isto ne mogu u cloud :)
<nicols> nije bitno čime se bave, imaju takve ugovore za poslove koje rade za vladu rh
<nicols> gle, sve može u klaud
<nicols> nije to upitno jel može ili nemože
<nicols> pitanje je što je praktičnije i dugoročno isplativo
<weshmashian> mornin'
<nicols> a što se tiće cloud computinga, to je trend, svi to nude, cijene padaju svaki dan i već sada imaš servera koji se rentaju po cjenama da se zapitaš dal oni koji rentaju uopće išta zarade, dal imaju za kruh i vodu
<nicols> posljedice toga su da neki cloud provideri već sada imaju sw koji prepozna kad vrtiš bilo kakav test bandwitha pa ti automatski odvrnu pipu i poslije opet zavrnu :)
<jelly> meni je taj cloud nekoristan dok god imam malu pipu
<jelly> da imam 100/100 doma, sve bi stavio u cloud i gotovo
<Mmike> nicols: nije to trend :)
<Mmike> nekad si imao kolokaciju
<Mmike> danas imas VPS
<Mmike> zvao ti to cloud ili kako vec :)
<Mmike> glupo je kupovat server od 20k kuna kad mozes to sve imat na VPSu nekom
<Mmike> velim, ovisi kaj radis
<nicols> zadnje dvije izjave su ti kontradiktorne
<Mmike> ako si postprodukcijska kuca koja mora obratit terabajte video materijala, onda nesh zakupit linode jer je bezobrazno skup i bezsmislen
<nicols> u zadnje vrijeme se užasavam vps-ova
<Mmike> zato kaj nemas pojma :)
<nicols> a isto to se događa sa puno ljudi s kojima sam u kontaktu
<Mmike> reci im da promijene providera
<nicols> jednostavno vps nije server
<nicols> nikada neće biti
<Mmike> nije, to je virtualka
<Mmike> cisto dovoljna za hrpu stvari
<Mmike> ja imam postgres baze u VPSovima koje rade vise no dovoljno
<nicols> sad sam jednu firmu skinuo sa digitaloceana i prebacio na svoje servere
<nicols> dan i noć
<Mmike> liku sam smanjo troskove visestruko kad sam mu maknuo stvari sa kolociranih servera
<Mmike> a jednako dobro stvari rade
<jelly> nicols: otoh, 80% mojih servera na poslu su VMovi 
<nicols> a ono web serveri koje posjeti 100 ljdi mjesečno, rpi bi ih bolje posluživao
<Mmike> digitalocean ima bedove s mrezom ponekad pa nije bas neka brija
<Mmike> pogotovo sad kad linode kosta jednako
<jelly> Mmike: to je problem u cijeni kolokacija, pogotovo kod nas
<Mmike> a linode je fakat mrak
<nicols> jelly: jesu i kod mene, ali na mojoj infrastrukturi i na mom hardveru
<jelly> pa da
<Mmike> nicols: kol'ko me kosta kod tebe virtualka s gigom rama, 2 CPUa i, neznam, 40 gigi SSD storidza?
<jelly> nicols: dakle ti si sam svoj cloud provider
<nicols> jelly: ne samo svoj
<jelly> i to radi dobro
<Mmike> vileni: gotovo!
<Mmike> vileni: zovnem te iz auta!
<nicols> Mmike: nisam na otvorenom tržištu za sada :)
<Mmike> nicols: kenjser :)
<nicols> što ti znači 2 cpu-a? majket mile, to svo koji prodaju vps-ove skrivaju ko zmija noge :D
<Mmike> tak sam i ja majno bitkojine i ove druge kad su svi pricali da se ne isplati
<Mmike> zato kaj nisam placao struju :)
<nicols> ono, na jednom 2x4-jezgrenom  xeonu oni prodaju 64 cpu-a ... sad su još počeli takav balooning radit da svaki GB rama prodaju duplo
<Mmike> nicols: ma di to?
<Mmike> pa ne koristis te
<Mmike> to hecner radi
<Mmike> oversolda virtualke
<Mmike> oversela :)
<jelly> nicols: duplo je u vecini slucajeva taman ok
<nicols> da, malo sam rekao
<Mmike> nicols: zakaj bi netko kupio server od 20k kuna koji je 99.9% vremena u idleu?
<jelly> nama je cpu usage na fizickim nodeovima 10-15% 
<Mmike> zato da moze rec da ima pravi server s xeonom?
<Mmike> nema potrebe, fakatr nema potrebe
<jelly> daleko, al daleko najveci bottleneck je storage backend.  puno ispod njega je memorija
<Mmike> ono di, npr, virtualke nemaju smisla je pornjava :) pre velik je overhead :) i bolje imat 20 fizickih servera sa nginxom nego imat 80 virtualki :)
<jelly> a CPU je steta potrosenog novca
<Mmike> jos malo pa ce clipper generacija izumrijet a mi mladi cemo ostat :D
<Mmike> idem jest
<nicols> a jesi mlad u p.m. :P
<jelly> Mmike: ti si star, buraz
<jelly> fyi.
<nicols> koliko kod nas prosječno košta 100/100 link?
<nicols> doduše, ja imam 2 takva, a nemam pojma koliko koštaju :)
<jelly> pitaj racunovodstvo :-)
<nicols> kaj to je? :)
<nicols> ono, okvirna cijena, zna netko?
<jelly> okvirna cijena "previše"
<jelly> ali stvari se polako kreću na bolje, i gradovi će početi ulagati u infrastrukturu jer će moći povući EU novce
<jelly> PMC Split prvi put u povijesti u svome upozorenju dao je prognozu vjetra na nekom dijelu Jadrana iznad 100 čvorova. Sada podno Velebita daju rekordno prognoziranih 130 čvorova
<jelly> (130 knot = 240km/h)
<ivoks> zanimljivo
<ivoks> lvdisplay ne pokazuje LV koji postoji u /dev/mapper
<ivoks> a i lsblk ga pokaze
<SilverSpace> http://www.slobodnadalmacija.hr/Hrvatska/tabid/66/articleType/ArticleView/articleId/277239/Default.aspx
<SilverSpace> ludaci svaka cast 
<jelly> 322 državna službenika osumnjičena za teže kazneno djelo dobivaju iz proračuna 3300 kuna na mjesec samo da sjede kod kuće i ništa ne rade http://www.jutarnji.hr/-suspendiran-si--smijes-primati-placu-ali-da-nisi-dosao-na-posao--otkrivamo-kako-se-kaznjavaju-sluzbenici-u-hrvatskoj/1307219/
<nicols> ivoks: da nije kakav filter u lvm.conf?
<ivoks> me. nij
<ivoks> cudno nes
<ivoks> imam volume lvvolume u grupi lvgroup
<ivoks> ali ovaj mi pokazuje i lvvolume-real
<jelly> snapshot?
<ivoks> imao sam snapshot prije, ali sam ga obrisao
<jelly> taj -real kufer postoji za vrijeme snapshota afair
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> al...
<ivoks> lvdisplay ne pokazuje snapshote
<ivoks> a obicni i -real pokazuju na razlicite DMe
<ivoks> dm-5 i dm-6
<ivoks> -real je minor 0, dok je obicni minor 1
<jelly> dmsetup table?
<ivoks> isto je
<ivoks> vggroup-lvvolume: 0 419430400 linear 9:3 384
<ivoks> vggroup-lvvolume-real: 0 419430400 linear 9:3 384
<jelly> isti
<ivoks> imam jos jedan
<ivoks> ali za taj drugi bar pise da je obicni snapshot origin
<ivoks> strah me je da mi virtualka pise u neki kvazi device
<ivoks> jer mi je poceo rasti iowait
<jelly> ko zna, mozda iz nekog razloga nije pocistio sve za snapshotom
<ivoks> bez nekog posebnog razloga
<jelly> nemres downati vg i vratit natrag?
<ivoks> E: DM_UUID=LVM-LGXom2shIE9LXNlNLWoPRMAabqMcHmo873IQzqVS6Yeo4D02RYyjJg1opJsdch5l
<ivoks> E: DM_UUID=LVM-LGXom2shIE9LXNlNLWoPRMAabqMcHmo873IQzqVS6Yeo4D02RYyjJg1opJsdch5l-real
<ivoks> ne mogu bas :/
<ivoks> mogu rebutati host
<ivoks> al tek navecer
<ivoks> i to nakon sto se backup odvrti :)
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0n_Ty_72Qds
<datase> YouTube: .: - Little Britain - Computer says no - :. - 0:02:31 - 752,093 views - 2724 likes / 59 dislikes
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O-lfgTAWIgs
<datase> YouTube: Haubice 203mm u HV "Urazumitelji" (M115 203 mm howitzer-Croatian Army) - 0:02:23 - 6,699 views - 13 likes / 0 dislikes
<SilverSpace> moja postrojba 
<nicols> tko ima iskustva sa 3ware?
<jelly> 17km domet, najs
<Mmike> nicols: kaj si ti reko na kraju, imas kaj disk kontrolerov ?
<nicols> Mmike: nemam za prodaju ništa trenutno
<Mmike> a za najam? :)
<Mmike> ili poklon?
<Mmike> gledam na njuskalu, nema nist
<Mmike> ili ima mega-super-100portova-raid-turbo-deluxe
<Mmike> al pci
<Mmike> 130MB/sec u idealnim uvijetima
<jelly> 130MB/s je sasvim ok ak sam radi raid
<nicols> on bi strajp ssd-ova
<nicols> za 0 novaca
<nicols> i da se može 20 diskova uštekat
<nicols> i da je barem 800 mb/s
<nicols> tak se i virtualke prodaju :P
<jelly> neki vanjski 2U 2.5" SAS/SATA kontroler, i vozi
<jelly> 24 diska stanu, obično ima par giga cachea, a nije preskupo
<nicols> uzmi ovakve diskove i nemoraš se zajebavat sa kontrolerom: http://www.thessdreview.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/Intel-P3700-NVMe-800GB-SSD-Angled.png
<jelly> sam na pristojne SSD-ove će otić novaca, 20xCrucial M550 ... 
<Mmike> jelly: imas preporuku za neki?
<jelly> Mmike: za tebe nemam
<Mmike> kaj to znaci? :)
<nicols> hahahahaha
<Mmike> nicols: TO! :) imas, prodas? :)
<jelly> znači da nemam pojma kako stoje cijene na tržištu, znam samo kakve popuste Grupa dobiva od koga :-)
<SilverSpace> jelly: 50 kg trotila 
<SilverSpace> 90kg zrno
<jelly> a ak ti velim da uzmes Storwize V3700 budeš pogledao list price i nasmijao se grohotom
<jelly> SilverSpace: nekak kad se veli haubica mislim nesto onak sitno :-)
<nicols> Mmike: jel ti kužiš da ja ne radim u trgovini/trafici? :)
<jelly> ne znam, ak neko hoce SSDove znaci da mu treba iops, ne throughput
<Mmike> nicols: u biti, ne :)
<Mmike> nicols: kaj nisi ti radio u nekom ducanu, necem?
<nicols> to je prije bilo
<Mmike> jelly: istina, al' mi je 100 MB/sec pre sitno
<jelly> ak mu treba i iops i throughput onda ili laze ili ne zna sot hoce
<Mmike> trenutno imam oko 130MB/sec na 2 ssda
<Mmike> nemreju SSDovi vise
<jelly> Mmike: presitno za sto?
<nicols> nemogu više od 130???
<weshmashian> Mmike: stavi mongo i to ti je i previse
<Mmike> al' rjesit cu tako da cu kupit jeftilen PCI-E (nema ploca PCI utor) 2kanalni kontroler na koji cu turnit cdrom i plocavi SATA disk pa cu imat vise slobodnog na ploci za SSDjeve
<Mmike> nicols: nope, svaki ima oko 50-60 MB/sec u read/write randomu maximalum
<Mmike> imam i 600MB/sec, a bogme i vise kad btrfs krene cistit/commitat/kaj-vec-radi
<jelly> ak rondas 50MB/s random writea non-stop diskovi ce ti krepati za godinu dana
<jelly> mislim, ssdovi
<Mmike> jelly: nebi smjeli
<Mmike> ne rondam stalno, al' ono, jbg... deployay, ubi, deployay, ubi
<jelly> dobro, to nije strasno
<weshmashian> Mmike: ma uzmi si jedan solidfire za po doma i amen
<jelly> a btrfs... jebo btrfs
<jelly> to nece to 2020 bit stabilno
<Mmike> jelly: yup, al' ima snapshotanje i kloniranje sto mi znatno ubrza stvari
<Mmike> root i /home su na ext4
<jelly> zfs na drugu masinu, na freebsdju ili kak-god-se-zove-opensolaris-danas
<Mmike> doc cemo i do toga
<Mmike> solidfire, veli dobro weshmashian  :)
<nicols> vešmašina?
<jelly> budućnosti
<jelly> Discover the elements of the SoildFire Platform
<jelly> "ko skuži typo na početnoj stranici dobije 20% popusta"
<vileni> Mmike: kad ces ovo kupiti http://www.tomshardware.com/news/asrock-x99-extreme11-sata,27854.html
<Mmike> cim se pojavi ko nas :)
<vileni> Mmike: pa ebay
<vileni> ili, ako znas nekog tko ide u amerike uskoro
<Mmike> daj si zamisli
<Mmike> raid0 na 10 SSDova
<Mmike> PA KOLIKI BI TO STORIDZ BIO :)
<Mmike> digo bi 20 virtualki i unutra ceph stavio :)
<vileni> pa e
<vileni> samo trebas kuciste
<jelly> lol
<Mmike> " Who wants to build a monster RAID-0 array with this?"
<Mmike> ME ME ME :)
<vileni> Mmike: i kuciste sa mjestima za 4 ovakva http://www.icydock.com/goods.php?id=163 :)
<jelly> ne kuzim radio si sa isilonom tamo a sad se 10 pisljivih ssdova veseli :-)
<Mmike> jelly: isilon je vise arhivski storidz
<Mmike> a ovo mi fakat treba 
<Mmike> velka mi je razlika kad se neki drek koji deployam deploya 2 minute ili 7 minuta
<jelly> Mmike: pa onda si uzmi SLC SSD na PCIe umjesto da se jebes sa 10 consumer uredjaja
<jelly> takitak ces pljunuti 20k kuna
<vileni> meni bi ova bila taman http://www.asrockrack.com/general/productdetail.asp?Model=C2750D4I#Specifications
<jelly> Mmike: koliko mjesta ti treba?
 * Mmike uvidja da je tu predmet sprdnej!
<Mmike> jelly: pa... trenutno imam 240G
<Mmike> sto je onak, aaaaaaaaaaajmo rec ok :)
<Mmike> mater kak puse
<Mmike> auto mi se trese
<vileni> uzmes 8x120gb u raid0
<vileni> zasto ircas u autu
<jelly> Mmike: uzmes si 256GB RAM disk neki
<Mmike> vileni: imao sam sastanak do malocas a morao po zenu pa mi je jednostanvije tu se bilo sparkat
<Mmike> jelly: imas preporuku?
<Mmike> trazio sam i to, al' to je skupo
<jelly> moram pitati Å¡ta mi koristimo
<jelly> čini mi se da su kutijice po 512GB
<Mmike> jelly: ssd od 128G je oko 600 kuna (neki srednjeklasni), a pci-e sata kontroloror je oko 500 kuna isto
<Mmike> mislim da se nemre nist mjerit s time
<Mmike> jos u biti sam prebacim iz servera pci-e sljuka kontroler i oslobodim si 2 mjesta
<Mmike> pa nemoram skupi kontorlororor kupovat
<Mmike> u serveru domacem i tak imam plocaste diskove koji jedva mogu preko 120MB/sec i sekvencijalom citanu dat
<Mmike> pa je PCI limit vise no dovoljan
<Mmike> imam oko 300MB/sec na raidu6 u citanju
<Mmike> sto je ok za bekape i to kaj mi treba po doma
<Mmike> (slike i filmeki deteta)
<Mmike> brijem da imam preko 300GB pizdarija djeteteovih vec
<Mmike> a josje nit krenuo karting vozit :)
<jelly> Mmike: a gle, 120GB model od 600kn i 240GB od 1100kn isti takav je interno isto raid0
<Mmike> true :)
<Mmike> jelly: http://www.icydock.com/goods.php?id=151
<Mmike> to! :)
<Mmike> stane u 5.25 utor
<vileni> to onaj sa 4x2.5?
<jelly> vidio sam one di stanu 2, al ovaj za 6 jos nisam vidio
<vileni> jelly: ali 120gb ako pise 500/500, 2 takva bi trebala moci 1000/1000?
<jelly> vileni: obicno je 120GB kripl, i tek 240 imaju puni write capacity
<jelly> znaci 120GB ima 500/300 a ista serija 240 ima 500/500
<jelly> (a te brojke su ionako samo za sustained veliki write, ne za random)
<vileni> jelly: znam, ali nadju se i od 120gb malo brzi, a i opet ce biti brzi u raid0 :)
<vileni> u principu, zakljucak je da mora uzeti 2x240
<vileni> 4x240
<Mmike> 6x240 
<vileni> hehe
<jelly> nemre bit brzi kroz PCIe, kroz kontroler nego kad je skupa na istoj plocici
<jelly> ali na , 4x240 je bolje od 8x120 :-)
<jelly> da.
<vileni> jelly: ali ne radi se o tome da je brzi kroz pcie nego unutar istog diska
<vileni> nego o tome koliko je brz prema cpu
<vileni> a jedan sata nece preko 550 mislim, dok 2 mogu preko 1000
<jelly> vileni: nema ti PCIe toliko lufta 
<jelly> a mmiketu ionako ne treba throughput nego iops 
<jelly> tak da je bolje da moze 400 random nego 1000 u raid0 sustained
<Mmike> obicno su ove desktop ploce ojadne - recimo, po 2 SATA kanala mogu citat 400MB/sec, kad upalim i treci onda vec padne na 270MB/sec po kanalu (cca)
<SilverSpace> izgleda da je frku imala e-zaba 
<SilverSpace> nikada do sad nisam dobio od njih email
<SilverSpace> upozorenja na oprez
<ivoks> https://translate.google.com/#hr/en/ajde%2C%20jebemu%20mi%C5%A1a
<jelly> fuck the mouse
<obrut> SilverSpace: jes siguran da je od zabe ? :)
<Mmike> super je kak google translate ovo 'fuck mouse' izgovori tak veselo :)
 * jelly ispravio na "fuck the mouse"
<jelly> heh, uzeo sam noviji AP/router koji znade radit na 5GHz n, ac, i radi lošije nego stari na 2.4GHz
<jelly> iako piše da ima 1000mW snage a stari ima 100mW
<SilverSpace> obrut: da je :)
<SilverSpace> obrut: mislim da je i Mmike neki dan reko da nije radila zaba
<SilverSpace> pa sam to povezao
<nicols> Mmike: samo za tebe: https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/cloud-to-butt-plus/apmlngnhgbnjpajelfkmabhkfapgnoai?hl=en
<Mmike> nicols, e, to! :D :D
<Mmike> vileni, si tu jos?
<Mmike> win8.1 ima pre odlican file-copy dialog
<Mmike> ima i graf!
<Mmike> hrvojem, [New post] Percona XtraDB Cluster 5.6.22-25.8 is now available
<Mmike> pa dobro
<Mmike> a 5.5 ?!
<nicols> a?
<nicols> blinka mi crveno već pola satsa
<nicols> sata
<Mmike> nicols, jesl' kkuzis ti u windowzE?
<nicols> znam ih enstalirat :P
<nicols> kaj te mući?
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> imam doma samba share export
<Mmike> i imam laptop sa win8.1
<Mmike> i spojim se na taj export i ocu od tamo izvrsit setup.exe
<Mmike> i ovaj veli 'nemas dovoljno privilegija'
<Mmike> di te privilegije namjestim?
<nicols> a to je lako
<nicols> ali nemogu sad
<nicols> moram gibat
<nicols> javim ti se kasnije
<Mmike> iskopiro sam sve lokalno
<Mmike> i onda pokrenuo
<SilverSpace> buuuu hahaha http://www.vecernji.hr/borilacki-sport/ronda-rousey-novinaru-dokazala-da-se-moze-boriti-s-muskarcem-993338
<markosejic> d vecer
<SilverSpace> bome Slonso dobro dobio po mozgu 
<SilverSpace> Alonso
<jelly> čim nije znao za koga vozi... 
<SilverSpace> jelly: gadan potres mozga mora bit 
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/policija-kaznjavala-i-bicikliste-koji-su-obilazili-parkirane-aute/1307994/
<vileni> Mmike: sad sam tu
<vileni> i ne mogu vjerovati da si barem nesto nasao da ti valja :P
#ubuntu-hr 2015-03-06
<Mmike> http://www.jutarnji.hr/slozena-drustva-mogu-nastati-i-bez-bogova--izmislili-su-ih-oni-koji-su-htjeli-ucvrstiti-svoju-moc-/1308269/
<Mmike> /dev/md0       ext4      9.1T  7.4T  1.7T  82% /storage
<Mmike> pocinjem se pitati u smisao imanja mega-storagea doma
<BotaniCar> Jutro, junacine 
<BotaniCar> A_HA! Jesam ti rekao da to nema smisla (osim u onih tuce scenarija dok ima ) ! 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, pa djesi ti, nema te, nemam se kom jadat kak su win8.1 jadni
<Mmike> osim vilenom, koji me i tak ne ferma
<BotaniCar> slusao za redhat :) 
<BotaniCar> kaj win8.1 ? Imam ja jednu staru, ako ti krepa storage iza mapiranog drajva, otvaranje "My Computer" traje po 2 minute :) 
<Mmike> htio sam jucer instalirati nesto sa windows sharea
<Mmike> imam, jel, gorespomenuti server koji ima sambu na sebi i di imam cuda
<Mmike> i htio sam jedno od tih intsalirati
<Mmike> al' mi windoze vele 'not inaf permisns'
<Mmike> rjesio sam tako da sam iskopirao sve lokalno i onda pokrenuo
<Mmike> al', di se namjeste ti permisni
<BotaniCar> Cek, uspio si se dovesti u situaciju u kojoj nemas previse dozvola nego pre malo ?! Woop woop :) 
<BotaniCar> imas FS permisione i user permissione, oboje se u "desni klik" > properties stelaju, malo u "sharing", malo u "security", malo u "security">"advanced"
<BotaniCar> generalno bi moralo biti dosta sherati folder kao public, ako nisi petljao po user permissionima 
<Mmike> nisam
<Mmike> al' sam reko da sam na public mrezi
<Mmike> pa mozda zato?
<BotaniCar> Tja, moze bit' 
<BotaniCar> Nda, u stvari, je. "public" mreza znaci "no file and printer sharing" 
<ivoks> jutro
<ivoks> http://oilprice.com/Energy/Crude-Oil/Congress-Facing-Huge-Pressure-To-Lift-Oil-Export-Ban.html
<ivoks> ako kongres popusti, nafta ide na $40
<BotaniCar> Meni je tak svejedno, ja uvijek natocim za 200kn ( /me otpuze pod kamen ) 
<BotaniCar> Kaj bu kelner 4.xx imal ksplice-like feature u sebi , da ne moramo vise nikad nikaj rebootati ? :D
<ivoks> morat ces rebutati
<ivoks> kada ces ugradjivati procesor, memoriju i sl. :)
<BotaniCar> NIKAD! Radije dokupim jos jednu kantu da odrzim service epeen , erm, uptime :)
<ivoks> linux ima loop za uptime
<ivoks> kada dodje do odredjene brojke, pocne opet od 0
<BotaniCar> O tom, kad dodjem do te faze :) 
<ivoks> ah
<ivoks> to je bilo s 2.4 kernelom
<ivoks> 2.6 i noviji mogu pratiti milijune stoljeca
<BotaniCar> O, pa to onda jos imam u feature listi, ne vrtim valjda na produkciji 3.XX :)
<SilverSpace> jutro
<ivoks> tja
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nimrud
<ivoks> tko je vidio, vidio je
<ivoks> ova stoka ga sravnila sa zemljom
<SilverSpace> ne razumijem to 
<Mmike> zanimljivo je to
<Mmike> opcenito smatram da su religije zlo
<Mmike> tome u prilog dodje i URL s jutarnjeg od jutros
<Mmike> (da su religije smisljene da bi maloborojni zadrzali moc nad rastucom populacijom kako su civilizacije napredovale)
<Mmike> ali
<Mmike> prica kolega bucmasti putnik svjecki Ico
<Mmike> veli da je spavao po aerodromima u muslimanskim zemljama
<Mmike> teheranima i tima
<Mmike> kao, spavo 6 sati tu, 5 sati tamo
<Mmike> reko, pa kaj ti nije bed da ti netko ne ukrade nesto
<Mmike> veli on - ne
<Mmike> u muslimanskim zemljama se - ne krade
<Mmike> tu i tamo, veli, naletis na podsjetnik zasto ne - rezu ruke :D
<SilverSpace> Mmike: zasto bi religije bile zlo 
<SilverSpace> zlo je covjek
<Mmike> SilverSpace, a, kaj mislis, tko je smislio religije? :)
<SilverSpace> oduvijek se u nesto vjerovalo 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, http://www.jutarnji.hr/slozena-drustva-mogu-nastati-i-bez-bogova--izmislili-su-ih-oni-koji-su-htjeli-ucvrstiti-svoju-moc-/1308269/
<SilverSpace> manitua mi
<Mmike> ako te zanima vise, proguglaj malo
<Mmike> al' bottom line is - man made to control other man
<Mmike> juju actions!
<Mmike> konacno! :)
<SilverSpace> ma uopce necu to citat 
<SilverSpace> http://www.f1puls.com/1222/michelin-odbio-formulu-1-jer-ne-zele-sramotiti-svoje-ime/
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kaj, poljujat ce ti vjeru ? :)
<Mmike> jel' znate, btw, koja je razlika izmedju ziro racuna i 'obicnog' (transakcijskog) racuna?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, si vidio alonsa? "Imam 13 godina i htio bih voziti Formulu 1 kad narastem!" :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: to jutarnji :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: da ako je istinita prica 
<Mmike> pa to je vjest koju je jutarnji prenio
<Mmike> nije ju jutarnji novinar pisao
<SilverSpace> alonso dobar potres mozga dobio
<SilverSpace> jos tjedan dana do australije i prvih treninga
<SilverSpace> novi kernel
<SilverSpace> SRCE pokrenulo uslugu MojOblak
<BotaniCar> Ocu i ja NjihovOblak , dugo nije padalo !
<vileni> imaju oni to vec neko vrijeme
<vileni> ja sam svojima govorio da si sloze to jos prije nove godine
<BotaniCar> meni se imanje vlastitog oblaka kosi s osnovnom svrhom oblaka. Koja to firma koja ima interni cloud ima i resurse za njegovo dinamicko skaliranje ( ili potrebu za tim ) ? Ni jedna, ergo, pitanje je cemu cloud u kuci.
<BotaniCar> Prokleti hipsteri i pomodari
<SilverSpace> hocu i ja svoj oblak 
<SilverSpace> moze pivski 
<SilverSpace> taj bi mi najvise pasao
<BotaniCar> A giht bush doma ostavil ? :D
<vileni> pa srce vjerojatno ima dovoljno za kolicinu korisnika koje predvidjaju
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: uskoro ce otkriti da pivo ljeci giht 
<BotaniCar> vileni: pa meni je cloud koncept namijenjen upravo situacijama kad ce mi procjene sigurno biti nedovoljno precizne pa moram rastezati resurse. Ako mogu kvalitetno isplanirati, ne treba mi pristek u oblak 
<SilverSpace> kak i mast vise ne steti 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: to bi bilo kul, marica lijeci rakove, pivo giht, samo treba negdje zalec' i dimit i pit :) 
<SilverSpace> :)
<vileni> BotaniCar: uostalom, "mojoblak" je samo prijevod sa owncloud
<vileni> jer to i je u pitanju, owncloud servis sa integriranim aai@edu
<BotaniCar> pa, isti hracak upucujem i prema owncloud korisnicima 
<vileni> a sto ce koristi, dropbox?
<BotaniCar> dropbox i cloud nisu isto
<obrut> poprilicno je danas mutna definicija clouda
<SilverSpace> os fec oblacno 
<SilverSpace> os rec oblacno 
<SilverSpace> tmurno
<obrut> da li na suhu stijenu i bickl u Istru ili snijeg i led u zloveniji... pitanje je sad
<obrut> prvo sa zenom, drugo s ekipom :P
<SilverSpace> istra neces valjda trosit lovu u zloveniji
<obrut> nes ti trosenja :)
<SilverSpace> ups zanemari 
<obrut> jeftinije me otic u zloveniju
<obrut> jeftinije spavanje u domu, a ionako imam godisnju vinjetu
<SilverSpace> reko ups zanemari 
<SilverSpace> kad vodis zenu 
<SilverSpace> :)
 * SilverSpace planira za vikend izlet v ikeu
<obrut> tam jos nisam iso, strah me :)
<SilverSpace> a je :)
<obrut> ne volim te adrenalinske sportove :)
<obrut> bi me zena tamo zgazila
<SilverSpace> joj zene 
<obrut> kazu "nemos bez njih, nemos s njima"....
<obrut> ja mislim "mozes bez njih"
<Mmike> BotaniCar: kak mislis, dropbox i owncloud nisu isto?
<Mmike> "BILL NYE, najpoznatiji američki TV znanstvenik (diplomirao mehanički inženjering, astronomiju slušao kod Carla Sagana)"
<Mmike> mehanicki inzinjering :)
<Mmike> valjda 'strojarstvo' ! :)
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan :)
<SilverSpace> svaki dan
<SilverSpace> http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/372465/Zasto-su-nam-Krila-Oluje-odletjela-u-Oman.html
<Mmike> pudb je fakat guba :)
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> kupis one zitarice
<ivoks> 375g
<ivoks> pise kako je 100g u biti 470kcal
<ivoks> i nikako mi nije jasno kako netko od tih 375g moze napraviti 4-5 obroka
<ivoks> pa pol te vrecice pojedem u jednom tanjuru
<ivoks> i opet si gladan
<ivoks> bolje da jedem steak od 200g
<Mmike> ivoks: bolje!
<Mmike> smanji unos ugkljikohidrata
<Mmike> drasticno
<ivoks> ma jesam
<ivoks> imam 106
<Mmike> kila?
<ivoks> sto je dosta manje od 116 koje sam imao oko bozica
<Mmike> kol'ko si izguboi?
<Mmike> ooo, pa super!
<Mmike> ne vidi se bas na tebi, al dobro :)
<Mmike> ivoks: al' zitarice imaju UH
<ivoks> nisi me vidio kad sam imao 116
<Mmike> ja svima govorim da mi je to od vaterpola :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: nisam napisao da dropbox i owncloud nisu isto , vec da dropbox i cloud nisu isto :) 
<BotaniCar> Dropbox i owncloud su isto, tvojim biranim rijecima - drek :D
 * Mmike koristi owncloud
<Mmike> skroz sam zadovoljan
<BotaniCar> jebate kaj je 10kg razlike, ja imam 90 i zgledam mrsav, vi se motate oko stotke i izgledate k'o pajceki ( slatki ste, jel, to sam shtel reci ) 
<Mmike> ti imas penis od 11,5 kg :)
<Mmike> to ti je tak :D
<Mmike> ja sam u svakoj sisi imam 4,5 kg :)
<BotaniCar> Da, napravljen je od istog materijala kao i crne rupe, 11kg, a nevidljiv .. 
<BotaniCar> http://jebo.me/pas/7@raw # vitz o viJagri
<hrvojem> Mmike: oy, pretpostavljam da si me ti pingo :)
<Mmike> hrvojem: a valjda :)
<hrvojem> za pxc-5.5 ne znam kad ce, ovaj tjedan je islo sve sto je moralo 
<Mmike> a di je bed?
<Mmike> mislim, zakaj to ne rilsate?
<hrvojem> vrijeme :/
<Mmike> pa to je sirijus bug
<Mmike> zakaj jednostavno ne dropate support za 5.5. onda?
<hrvojem> ne mozemo 
<hrvojem> tek smo za 5.1 dropali :)
<Mmike> pa popravite onda 5.5 :)
<hrvojem> pa popravito je samo nije release napravljen
<BotaniCar> Beznacajna sitnica :)
<SilverSpace> uh 
<hrvojem> Mmike: vi koristite pakete iz naseg repozitorija ili cete svoje zbildat kad mi napravimo release?
<SilverSpace> htv promjenili font titlova 
<SilverSpace> jebo ih pas 
<Mmike> hrvojem: pa kak je poporavljeno kad nije releasano? canonical ce zbildat svoje kad vi napravite riliz. A osim canonicala ima jos ljudi koji koriste vase pakete i koji imaju taj bed i kojima to sad ne radi i moraju one cudne workarounde employat :)
<Mmike> ne znam dal' vise kukam radi kanonikala ili radi tih drugih  :)
<Mmike> (imam 2 klijenta koji imaju taj isti bed)
<Mmike> a lijepo sam im rekao da uzmi postgres! :)
<BotaniCar> Eto im sad ! 
<Mmike> SilverSpace: AHA! jel' vidis sad kak je to kad se font promijeni!? :)
<Mmike> a meni se smijes
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> ivoks: koji si ti ono thinkpad imao mali? x200? x220 ?
<ivoks> x200s
<weshmashian> mornin'
<BotaniCar> \O/
<BotaniCar> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152641585200143 # Ovo ima da vjezbam po doma , a kad usavrsim i zablistam na podiju ..
<Mmike> ivoks: koju rezu ekrana je on imao?
<ivoks> 1280x800
<Mmike> ujebote
<Mmike> pa kak si s tim juniti tjero?
<Mmike> BotaniCar: rotfl :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kad ovo usavrsim, vodis me u OTV ! 
<Mmike> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers#Switching_init_systems
<Mmike> :/
<Mmike> 15.04 dodje s systemDjem
<BotaniCar> Kaj sam se najebal ovih dana s systemd-em na radionicama, da me jos malo brainwashaju,poceo bi mi se dopadati :D
<Mmike> a to ce bit k'o pulseaudio
<Mmike> bit ce govno dugo vremena
<Mmike> i onda ce postat upotrebljivo govno
<Mmike> jel' ima netko mozda da koristi neki plugin za chrome k'o sto je bio "tecaj" za firefox?
<Mmike> http://www.kunalipa.com/blog/razno/hnb-tecajna-lista-prosirenje-za-google-chrome.php
<SilverSpace> Mmike: eto naso :)
<hrvojem> Mmike: ali nece bit default jos u 15.04?
<Mmike> hrvojem: koliko ja kuzim, hoce
<Mmike> danas se desava switch
<jelly> Mmike: vec je upotrebljivo, ali na distrama koje su to stavile prije 2 godine
<Mmike> jelly: yup, tak i pulseaudio
<Mmike> sjecam se kad je to doslo
<Mmike> matereti :)
<Mmike> al eto, sad radi manje vise ok
<Mmike> iako jos uvijek imas onih koji to micu i alsaalsaalsa
<jelly> pa je, meni radi osim kad se srusi
<BotaniCar> Nema zvuka - nema problema !
<BotaniCar> Isto vrijedi i za boot sekvencu :) Nema boota - nema problema ! :)
<SilverSpace> kad ne radi rebotas :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: sad si me podsjetio na $predstavnika_klijenta koji je trazioda mu napravimo "kuharicu", pa si on sam moze rebootati server ako se kaj strga :) I , pitam ga kaj mu to vredi ako se stroj bude zbootal u neki error, on me gleda :) 
<BotaniCar> Kao, pa nakon reboota uvijek , sve, svugdje radi, kaj ja izmisljam :) 
<jelly> BotaniCar: kuharica: "pritisnite ctrl-alt-delete na konzoli.  Gledajte kak se liepo skrola."
<ivoks> http://www.corinthia.com/hotels/malta/malta_stgeorgesbay/rooms-and-suites/rooms/deluxe-room/
<ivoks> a vidi balkona...
<ivoks> kak cu pusit s pogledom na more :)
<BotaniCar> jelly: ņapravio sam nesto , funkcionalno, slicno: naje*o sam se k'o majmun da mu na desktop slozim shortcut koji restarta virtualku, a njemu podigne ekrancic na kojem moze vidjeti kak se boota u isti oops koji ju je i srusio :) 
<jelly> fancy
<BotaniCar> Uvijek sam si mislio kak bi ti valjkasti jastuci mogli biti ok za spavanje, nikako da kupim jedan. Jel' probao tko ? 
<BotaniCar> ( mislim na jastuke kao s slike iza URLa koji je ivoks dao )
<BotaniCar> "Executive sea view" ahahahahaha
<BotaniCar> ivoks: pa de ti to spavas, feature lista izgleda kao bolja soba kod nas na moru :)
<jelly> Bathroom amenities
<jelly> ?
<BotaniCar> Dobijes ogrtac za koji racunaju da ces ukrast' :)
<ivoks> BotaniCar: oni su za ukras
<ivoks> BotaniCar: ne mozes na njima spavat
<ivoks> to me zivcira u tim hotelima
<BotaniCar> ivoks: pre mekani ?
<ivoks> uvijek prije spavanja moram potrositi 2min da maknem 31 jastuk s kreveta
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> meni je to bas guba :)
<ivoks> cisti ukras
<ivoks> i nemas kamo s njima nego na pod
<ivoks> jer ih je previse :)
<BotaniCar> Opla, hotel nudi i "Dean Gera Hairdressing" !
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ma daj pa sve i radi nakon reboota :)
<SilverSpace> dobro ti je reko :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: velim ja da si me podsjetio na njega, ne bez vraga :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: jel prevodis novi Ubuntu ? :D
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: nisam vec nista dugo 
<SilverSpace> cak vise ni greske ne ispravljam
<BotaniCar> Nda, tak je to kad je nesto enthusiasm_driven , trebali su te placati 
<SilverSpace> to su sami zajebali jer su prije iz svakog programa imali link na datoteku u ubuntu launchpad pa nisam morao traziti gdje se koji prevod nalazi od kad su to maknuli jebo sam im majku 
<SilverSpace> neda mi se traziti 
<Mmike> hocu prodat zenin D250 
<Mmike> i sad gldam po njuskalu, ekipa trazi 700-800-1500-1800 kuna
<Mmike> i zovem ove za 700-800, a kao spustli bi 50-100 kn
<Mmike> zovem lika za 1500 reko je'l moze za 1000 - veli nemre, malo mu je to
<Mmike> zovem ovog za 1800, da ga pitam jel' mu dobro
<Mmike> a veli lik, sorry, prodan je laptop!
<BotaniCar> :) More is less! 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: lol
<Mmike> kupio sam zeni X201, taj ce joj bit milinica, ja se nadam (i5, 8gigi rama, jos samo moram prebacit SSD unutra)
<Mmike> 1400 kuna
<Mmike> a izgleda da sam nasao lika koji ce mi dat x220 sa i7 i 8 gigi rama, a uzet ce R9 280X pod racun!
<vileni> Mmike: pa to je dobra cijena
<vileni> i khm, koju r9
<vileni> ?
<Mmike> vileni:  imam 2
<Mmike> vileni: ne brigaj, cuvam ovu tvoju :)
<Mmike> osim ak ju ne uvaljam za 2k kuna, onda jbg :) al' cu te onda opet vodit jest :)
<Mmike> vileni: dobra cijena da, samo kaj je 4GB rama, ne 8 :)
<Mmike> krivo sam zabrijao
<Mmike> idem nesht jest
<SilverSpace> odoh van 
<BotaniCar> Idem u ku*ac a ne nekam :) Joj, faladragibogek kaj je p'tak ! 
<jelly> Kak se zove muslimanka koja radi u VIP-u?  Tarifa
<BotaniCar> Placem !! :) 
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/foto--kako-ce-izgledati-nove-registracijske-plocice--mup-i-dizajneri-odabrali-tri-najbolja-rjesenja/1308707/
<ivoks> i, koji je vas favorit?
<jelly> onaj iz buzeta
<ivoks> malo mi je glupo da cemo i dalje imati 4 broja i 2 slova
<ivoks> a ovaj treci s tim hobo bobo fontom...
<ivoks> niti jedan me ne odusevljava
<ivoks> jelly: koje je to? ovo sa puno crvenih kockica?
<jelly> http://favoritpivo.hr/proizvodi.htm
<ivoks> http://static.goal.com/585700/585721_heroa.jpg
<ivoks> http://www.vecernji.hr/hrvatska/mup-objavio-sva-rjesenja-pristigla-na-natjecaj-za-plocice-993554
<ivoks> moglo je biti i gore :)
<ivoks> http://www.vecernji.hr/hrvatska/mup-objavio-sva-rjesenja-pristigla-na-natjecaj-za-plocice-993554/multimedia/p1
<BotaniCar> 999_KIČ je zaista kičasta
<ivoks> http://www.vecernji.hr/hrvatska/mup-objavio-sva-rjesenja-pristigla-na-natjecaj-za-plocice-993554/multimedia/p9
<jelly> ona bez ZG je najbolja, ne zbog izgleda nego zato Å¡to nema grada
<BotaniCar> Suglasan, pun mi je kuki te prisilne podjele na regije .. 
<jelly> prije sam se veselio kad bi vidio nekog iz Daruvara, a sad ih je pun kufer
<BotaniCar> ^^^^
<SilverSpace> gledam crno bijeli svijet i prisjecam se svojih pizdarja 
<SilverSpace> pm 
<obrut> jel cemu serija ?
<SilverSpace> obrut: tak tak ima hrpu greski 
<SilverSpace> zanimljivo nama kaj smo to zivili 
<SilverSpace> mozda smo mi prekriticni prema tome
<Mmike> cuj ga
<Mmike> djed :)
<SilverSpace> ke
<SilverSpace> Mmike: gopceva generacija 
<obrut> koliko god da ovaj systemd bio mrzak, fora mi je kak mi lijepo ispise status servisa :P
<jelly> jeste, i status, i pid, i par linija loga
<jelly> bojice cu mu oprostit
<obrut> bojice rulez :)
<jelly> suxxx
<BotaniCar> obrut: super ispise status servisa, nakon sto prodje 20 minuta i sjetim se status _cega_ pozivam :) Dobro, redhetlije su bile korektne pa autocomplete dobro radi :)
<obrut> i tak, kazem ja adminima da bi htio editirat neke konfig fajlove i moci restartati servis sa sudo (dakle nis od root acc)... jos im kazem da konfig fajlove stave u neku grupu i da budu editabilni za nas par... a ovi se zgrazaju na ideju sa grupama na fajlu i sloze mi sudo sa vi-ajem s putanjom do konkretnog fajla ... iz kojeg mogu naravno ucitat bilo sto na filesystemu, a bome i (pre)pisat :P 
<obrut> ne da mi se sad s njima natezat, a mozda mi taj ficur dobro i dodje :P
<Mmike> meni kolega prica
<Mmike> kao
<Mmike> promjeni konfu mysqla
<Mmike> i kaze systemdu da restarta mysql
<ivoks> sere
<Mmike> i veli, sjebo je konfiguraicju
<Mmike> i mysql se ne pokrene
<Mmike> al' systemd to ne prijavi
<Mmike> veli isto sa bilo kojim servisom
<ivoks> pa da, nije zadaca init sustava da zna konfiguraciju bilo kojeg servisa
<Mmike> pa da
<Mmike> al' bi bar mogo napisat 'mysql faield to start'
<Mmike> k'o sto sysv init to napravi
<ivoks> to su razlicite filozofije
<jelly> Mmike: znaci da definicija servisa nije dovoljno dobra da to zna, i da ti vrati 10 linija iz daemon.loga ili gdje vec mysqld isere svoje greske
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> openssh
<Mmike> bilo kaj
<Mmike> lose :)
<Mmike> velim, popravit ce se
<ivoks> ne, to se nece promijeniti
<Mmike> ivoks: kak mislis - razlicite filozofije?
<ivoks> upstart i systemd prate servise
<ivoks> za razliku od sysv kojeg boli kita
<ivoks> u biti, sysv nis ne zna
<ivoks> upstart npr., prati pid
<ivoks> i respawnat ce proces ako pid umre
<ivoks> sljedeci korak je da te alerta, na ovaj ili onaj nacin
<jelly> Mmike: ti mozes rec tom systemdu da servis radi npr. ako je dignut mysql.sock
<Mmike> ama
<Mmike> ljudi
<Mmike> odem u openssh konfu
<Mmike> i dodam PimpekLargeSize Enabled
<ivoks> da Mmike 
<ivoks> i openssh se ne pokrene
<Mmike> sshd kad dodje do toga kaze 'kakvi pimpeki' i nece se pokrenut
<ivoks> i systemd/upstart ga respawna 5 puta
<Mmike> i init ti fino veli 'jebo, ne radi ti openssh'
<ivoks> ne uspije, posalje notification
<Mmike> a systemd ti ne veli nist
<ivoks> doduse, upstart to napravi; systemd nisam ni taknuo jos
<Mmike> ne znam sta upstart napravi
<jelly> Mmike: di ti to sysvinit veli?
<Mmike> upstart je isto los
<ivoks> sysv to ne veli
<Mmike> a najgorje je sto na 14.04 pol servisa je upstartano, pol nije
<Mmike> i onda recimo
<ivoks> sysv nema pojma o stanju procesa
<Mmike> mongodb se pokrene kroz init skriptu
<Mmike> al' ga nemres ugasit :)
<Mmike> i tak :)
<Mmike> ok, to je do mongodb paketa
<Mmike> al' opet
<Mmike> sysv to ne veli?
<Mmike> kak mislis - ne veli?
<jelly> u sysvinitu svaka init skripta ima svoju implementaciju "status" akcije
<ivoks> ne veli
<Mmike> init skriupta veli da se opnssh nije pokrenu
<Mmike> pokrenuo
<ivoks> nego ti openssh to veli
<jelly> Mmike: kak to veli?
<jelly> /etc/init.d/ssh status ?
<ivoks> to nije sysv, to status() u skriptu
<ivoks> skripti
<ivoks> netko je to morao napisati
<ivoks> a novi init sustavi prate pid
<jelly> pa da, tak se to radi u sysvinitu
<ivoks> *svjesni* su je li proces up ili down
<ivoks> i na temelju toga mogu raditi razne druge akcije
<jelly> i dalje je isti kufer, ako je losa definicija servisa ili losa init skripta, nece dobro radit
<ivoks> u upstartu to nije tako
<ivoks> u upstartu kazes doslovno samo binary koji zelis pokrenuti
<ivoks> i on prati proces
<jelly> ALI za systemd ima hrpa gotovih uobicajenih settinga, test za pid file, test za socket, test za ovo-ono 
<jelly> ivoks: ma i upstart ima par pametnijih stvari cini mi se
<ivoks> exec /usr/sbin/sshd -D
<ivoks> to je sve sto ti treba za ssh
<jelly> samo systemd ima vise :-)
<ivoks> ima jos pre-start (mkdir /var/run/bla)
<obrut> hmm, tko fali od linuxaske ekipe ovdje ?
<ivoks> pa systemd je sad novi standard
<Mmike> kak sam idijotav
<obrut> gori zgrada od microsofta
<Mmike> sjebo sam ssh na remote stroju
<Mmike> i sad se nemrem spojit :)
<jelly> obrut: di
<ivoks> obrut: di?
<Mmike> obrut: di?
<obrut> u novom zagrebu
<Mmike> nemoj rec!
<jelly> hm
<ivoks> heh
<Mmike> idem sad tamo bas
 * jelly NAZOCAN
<obrut> kaze mi sad frend da vidi
 * Mmike ide odmah sad tam! :)
<BotaniCar> The roof is on fire :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kaj, ides tam u nadi da ce bacati licence na MSSql kroz prozor ? :) 
<jelly> obrut: od Spana?
<obrut> pa ne znam jel span i tamo ima nesto, ona tamo kraj republike njemacke ili koja je vec to ulica
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> iza hgspota
<ivoks> ili sam fulao
<obrut> ovo je malo zapadnije od hgspota
<BotaniCar> Nisi fulao ! Idem i ja tamo, mozda ce bacati licence za win10 kroz prozor, pa da pomognem u spasavanju :) 
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> i upstart je govno :)
<Mmike> potrgam ssh konfu
<Mmike> kazem 'service ssh start'
<Mmike> i ovaj veli ok
<Mmike> naravno, ssh ne radi
<Mmike> kazem 'service ssh start'
<Mmike> a ovaj veli 'ssh is already running'
<Mmike> :)
<obrut> BotaniCar: za rpi ce win10 biti dzabe :)
<obrut> rpi2
 * Mmike ide
<BotaniCar> Pda, vidi staled PID, ali ga vidi, tko te hebe, adminu :D
<BotaniCar> obrut: ja koristim prava racunala, nema kod mene kutije da zauzme manje od pol' kubika ! :)
<ivoks> Mmike: ako ti upstart kaze da je running, onda taj PID postoji
<obrut> tim gore da ne bi ubio krivi proces ako killa po pidu :)
<Mmike> ivoks: osim sto ne postoji jer je konfa potrgana i sshd se nikad nije pokrenuo
<ivoks> onda ti nece reci da je running
<Mmike> idem
<Mmike> ivoks: probaj, jebemu :)
<ivoks> jer kad ti veli da je running, javi ti i pid
<ivoks> a ako ti javi pid, a pida nema, onda je to problem u kernelu
<ivoks> i puno je gori nego 'upstart javi ovo ono'
<jelly> Mmike: meni "service ssh status" uredno veli da ssh ne radi
<ivoks> # service ssh status
<ivoks> ssh start/running
<ivoks> ne javi pid
<ivoks> sto znaci da nije pokrenut
<ivoks> start/running ne znaci da je pokrenut
<jelly> Mmike: http://jebo.me/pas/5 -- jessie, systemd
<ivoks> 'start' je zeljeno stanje, a 'running' je proces u kojem je sad
<ivoks> a running ti je zato sto sshd ima neograniceni respawn
<ivoks> ali ne ispice proces id
<ivoks> vec sam imao tu raspravu s autorom upstarta
<BotaniCar> Zakaj uvijek zanimljive stvari pricate dok idem doma ? 
<ivoks> ja sam vise pizdio na to sto upstart uvijek za status daje exit code 0
<ivoks> radio ili ne radio
<BotaniCar> o0o0o 
<ivoks> i dobio sam sasvim razumno objasnjenje
<ivoks> i slozio se s covjekom
<BotaniCar> Do share
<ivoks> pa, mi smo navikli na sysv
<ivoks> i ocekujemo od drugih inita isto ponasanje
<ivoks> a sysv je mutav, nema logiku
<ivoks> upstart pak je svjestan vise stanja servisa
<ivoks> 'pokrenut, ali se ne vrti'
<ivoks> 'vrti se, ali nije pokrenut'
<ivoks> pokrenut i pokrece se
<jelly> di se onda vrti ak nije pokrenut :-)
<ivoks> odradio svoje i zavrsio
<BotaniCar> tim vise, zakaj uvijek isti exit signal ?
<ivoks> sasvim je uredno stanje u upstartu da je stanje stopped
<ivoks> i da ga ne zelis pokrenuti
<jelly> pa je
<ivoks> pokrenuo se, odradio i zavrsio
<jelly> ali "htio bi da je pokrenut, al ne radi" bas i nije ok
<ivoks> pa nije ok
<ivoks> ali poanta je da se ne mozes osloniti na exit status
<jelly> kak onda programatski to vidit
<ivoks> jer je exit status jednoznacan
<ivoks> odnosno dvoznacan 'radi/ne radi'
<ivoks> e da, ja sam imao taj problem sa pacemakerom
<ivoks> i onda je senko isprogramirao plugin za pacemaker
<jelly> doduse meni service ssh status uredno vrati $? = 3 
<ivoks> ako se ne varam, koristio je dbus
<jelly> tak da... Meni Radi™
<ivoks> to je sve tak sad nebitno
<ivoks> jer svi prelaze na systemd, koliko to dobro ili lose bilo
<jelly> ("service ssh status" je na jessie isto sto i cca "systemctl status ssh.service")
<jelly> ma gle, ak se pokaze lose kroz x godina, bez problema ce neko napraviti zamjenu... pizdit unaprijed mi nema smisla
<ivoks> pa je
<ivoks> sve stoji
<jelly> meni su i djb daemontools bili strani i naopaki kad sam ih prvo vidio
<jelly> sad su mi super, a systemd krad^H^H^H^Hreimplementira sve bitne feature od tamo, i jos hrpu nekih drugih stvari
<obrut> ih, ugasili su pozar :P samo krov je gorio
<jelly> ajd, sva sreca
<obrut> necemo ostat bez windows licenci
<jelly> čim više windows licenci, tim manje posla za mene...
<obrut> pazi da ti taj manje ne postane premalo :)
<obrut> da bi bio opravdan u kompaniji, je li :)
<jelly> ima i drugih kompanija
<SilverSpace> uzas vani 
<obrut> zasto ? puse ?
<SilverSpace> puse 
<jelly> NSFW http://i.imgur.com/YebkWQ0.jpg
<Mmike> obrut, ja nisam vidio nikaki pozar
<Mmike> obrut, nisam cak nit vatrogasce vidio
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/zg-vijesti/na-krovistu-zgrade-microsofta-izbio-pozar-993582
<jelly> kasno marko
<Mmike> ivoks, to kaj ti pricas ne stoji
<Mmike> sa upstartom
<Mmike> upstart je glup
<Mmike> a ak mora radit ovak kak ti velis
<Mmike> onda ne radi kak spada
<Mmike> gle
<Mmike> http://jebo.me/pas/9
<Mmike> ne pokrene se
<Mmike> ne kaze da je failed
<Mmike> (doduse, ne napise pid kad se ne porkene)
<Mmike> al' - brije da je pokrenut
<Mmike> sysv ti fino veli 'ne mogu pokrenuti ssh, potrgo si'
<Mmike> pajz sad:
<ivoks> velim ti
<ivoks> mislio sam isto sto i ti
<Mmike> eh, drek... cek da nadjem neki stariji stroj :)
<ivoks> i svadjao se s autorom
<ivoks> ali to je sad sve tak besmisleno jer se prelazi na systemd
<ivoks> i upstart ide u povijest
<Mmike> to stoji :)
<Mmike> i bolje mu je :)
<Mmike> najgore je sto hrpa servisa kao podrzava upstart, al' u biti ne podrzava
<Mmike> pa imas onda sysv init skriptu, i imas upstart init skriptu
<Mmike> pa moras pokretat s jednim a gasit drugim
<Mmike> iako, systemd nece doc na 14.04, right?
<Mmike> znaci da jos par godina cemo se morati patiti s potrganim upstartom
<jelly> ne kuzim koliko se patis s tim?  Ako definicija servisa odn. init skripta ne valja, popravis je jednom i imas je do iduce distre
<Mmike> jelly, zato kaj je ovo tak by design
<Mmike> potrgano, jel
<jelly> so fucking what?
<Mmike> eh, sad
<Mmike> tu ti nemam sta pametno rec
<Mmike> mysql je potrgan, pa ga se koristi
<jelly> to je 1-2 dana posla
<Mmike> mongodb je potrgan, pa ga se koristi...
<jelly> da, ali mongo nemres popravit lako, a init skriptu odn. definiciju servisa mozes
<jelly> nema smisla gundjat previse, kad u praksi nije neki problem zakrpat da radi
<Mmike> ha
<Mmike> upstart u debianu actually radi kako spada
<Mmike> root@skviz:/# echo "KRA TRA" >> /etc/ssh/sshd_config 
<Mmike> root@skviz:/# service ssh start
<Mmike> [....] Starting OpenBSD Secure Shell server: sshd/etc/ssh/sshd_config: line 88: Bad configuration option: KRA
<Mmike> /etc/ssh/sshd_config: terminating, 1 bad configuration options
<Mmike>  failed!
<Mmike> root@skviz:/# 
<jelly> samo sto ga tamo niko ne koristi :-)
<Mmike> vjerojatno je wrapper za init.d skritpe samo :D
<Mmike> u biti ga nema tamo :)
<Mmike> pa upstart pokrene init srkiptu
<jelly> Mmike: ak nisi eksplicitno instalirao upstart na debian, nemas ga
<Mmike> jelly, nit na viziju?
<jelly> da
<jelly> debian nikad nije ima upstart
<jelly> RHEL6 je imao, ubuntu dosta releaseova
<Mmike> da, ubuntu je osmislio to, nije li?
<Mmike> iako
<Mmike> ja bih rado cuo logiku zasto kad kazem: service pimpek start
<Mmike> ne dobijem info o tome dal' se servis pokrenuo ili ne
<Mmike> ocu bezicnu tastaturu
<Mmike> mehanicku
<Mmike> :(
<SilverSpace> koja je naredba za reboot sa odgodom 
<hrvojem> shutdown -r $vrijem
<SilverSpace> hrvojem: kaj pod vrijeme staviti 
<SilverSpace> 14 npr
<Mmike> SilverSpace, man shutdown
<Mmike> mosh rec +10m
<Mmike> to je za 10 minuta
<hrvojem> SilverSpace: +$vrijeme za koliko minuta, $vrijem tocno vrijeme kad hoces da zgasi/reboota
<Mmike> ili kazes: shutdown -r 21:20
<Mmike> i onda ce bu :!
<Mmike> 11
<Mmike> kajr
<SilverSpace> Mmike: hm man ? ak tam ima ja ne mogu naci 
<SilverSpace> ili sam corav
<SilverSpace> Need to be root
<hrvojem> SilverSpace: http://jebo.me/pas/1
<Mmike> SilverSpace, napises man shutdown
<Mmike> i onda vidis synopsis
<Mmike> shutdown [OPTION]...  TIME [MESSAGE]
<Mmike> ovo kaj je u [] je opciono
<Mmike> znaci jedino obavezno je TIME
<Mmike> dolje malo nize imas objasnjenje kaj je TIME i kaj sve mosh tam rec
<SilverSpace> shutdown mi ne pomaze izgleda nema ga u openwrt
<Mmike> open
<Mmike> wrt
<Mmike> o srce ti
<Mmike> SilverSpace, imas reboot naredbu?
<Mmike> cini se da imas
<Mmike> mosh rec: sleep 10m ; reboot
<Mmike> jel' imas at tamo?
<Mmike> ak imas mosh i  to iskoristit
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ljubim te toje to vec sam to radio i zaboravih 
 * SilverSpace je tukac senilni
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> eto na
<Mmike> sad me starat i slini :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Vlado9A3CY> hell o world
<SilverSpace> o world hello
<SilverSpace> sleep 2h && sleep 30m && reboot &
<obrut> SilverSpace: provjeri si verziju sleepa, neki znaju radit s decimalnim brojevima :)
<obrut> a inace shutdown zna primit vrijeme kao argument :)
<SilverSpace> hm
<SilverSpace> uzas kak me koljeno boli
<obrut> mene malo palci na obje noge, ali nista sto bi me sprijecilo da sutra idem landrat negdje
<SilverSpace> :)
<markosejic> d vecer
<SilverSpace> e da sreo neki dan jednog paranoja man i lik srao i srao po linuxu kao pun spijunskog softwera pogotovo ubuntu 
<frainfreeze> I predlozio windows?
<obrut> nego sto
<obrut> jedino sto valja, windows 10
<jelly> windows 2015 swerver?
<obrut> pokusavam naci subtitlove (en ili hr) za jedan dokumentarac koji nije bas popularan sirokim masama i ne uspijeva mi :P
<jelly> ta pizdarija sa amazon lenseom je napravila vise stete dugorocno linuxu nego profita canonicalu
<frainfreeze> Pratili - nepratili zivo mi se jebe. SilverSpace prcaj malo tog paranoju, pitaj ga sta skriva
<SilverSpace> frainfreeze: ne isplati se sa takvim uopce raspravljat 
<SilverSpace> spika mi je bila samo da da  da 
<SilverSpace> http://www.njuskalo.hr/satelitska-tv/amiko-a3-black-hd-prijemnik-iptv-box-oglas-12656592
<SilverSpace> satelitski i android u jednom
<SilverSpace> ima i mjesto za hard disk
#ubuntu-hr 2015-03-07
<Vlado9A3CY> hello world
<calmpitbull> morgen
<calmpitbull> prekrasno je danas
<calmpitbull> sunce ga pici 
<SilverSpace> i vijetar sa dinare 
<calmpitbull> mislis vijetar sa kunama :)
<calmpitbull> SilverSpace: dobro kad je neki F1 da mogu konacno to pogledat
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: u nedjelju za seda dana :)
<SilverSpace> sedam*
<calmpitbull> jedva cekam
<calmpitbull> koji film preporucate za ovaj vikend
<jelly> Chappie mozda http://www.blitz-cinestar.hr/trazilica/chappie/3178/
<calmpitbull> al ne kino
<calmpitbull> doma
<Mmike> Wee
<Mmike> kad se na owncloud preko caldava na mobitel spajam preko vipneta, dobijem HTTP/500
<Mmike> kad se spajam s bilo ceg drugog, radi ok
<Mmike> go figure
<Mmike> jebo ih owncloud
<Mmike> automacki se upgradeira na verziju8
<Mmike> calendar vise nije dio corea, pa ga moras instlirat kao dodatnu aplikaciju
<Mmike> i uz to kontakte
<Mmike> i onda sync radi kak spada
<calmpitbull> yes yes
<calmpitbull> al meni doma radi sve brze
<calmpitbull> al sam se pokakal u hlace kada sam vidijo da nema calendara
<SilverSpace> uh
<Mmike> ne radi eztv vise :/
<jelly> vratiće se (rode)
<Mmike> kme
<jelly> eh, ionako su njihovi torrenti public u roku odmah
<jelly> hm, repriza pilota game of thrones na HRT2
<jelly> mozda bi mogao to konacno pogledati
<Mmike> ok je
<Mmike> al' nije sad neznam kak
<Mmike> hrpa likova i svega
<Mmike> pa je onak, zabavno/zanimljivo
#ubuntu-hr 2015-03-08
<calmpitbull> morgen
<Vlado9A3CY> hell o world
<calmpitbull> Vlado9A3CY:  printf("Hello World");
<Vlado9A3CY> lol calmpitbull ;)
<Mmike> rlo čudna situacija. Puno je dima i ogledala – rekao je Brundle.
<Mmike> lol :)
<infy-> nisam
<infy-> znao
<infy-> http://archlinux.iskon.hr/
<infy-> ggwp
<infy-> 4 MB/s nonstop
<SilverSpace> da
<Mmike> SilverSpace, de se more f1 pratit, samo maxtv opet?
<jelly> infy-: samo 4MB/s, kakav connectivity imash?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: vjerovatno 
<SilverSpace> jos nitko nista nije reko 
<infy-> jelly: VDSL2
<jelly> ah, onda dobro
<jelly> Mmike: prijevod nula bodova
<Mmike> jelly, ?
<jelly> "smoke and mirrors" je idiom
<Mmike> a,to
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> http://seabreacher.com/seabreacher-x/
<api984> dan
<frainfreeze> I tebi.
<api984> hvala lipa
<api984> kaj se radi drustvo.. 
<frainfreeze> Waifu.
<markosejic> d vecer
<frainfreeze> dobra v i tebi
<api984> markosejic: gledas LAS
<markosejic> da
<api984> live kernal patching jeaaa
<markosejic> da
<api984> ko bu delalo bu dobro
<markosejic> nema reboot
<api984> bas sada gledam… dobra spika
<markosejic> upravo bio kod mene update firefoxa na 36.0.1
<api984> mislim da ga i ja imam na debianu sada…. 
<api984> direct inject malware into kernel with live patching.. najs aa?
<markosejic> ja koristim lmde
<api984> markosejic: ?
<markosejic> da
#ubuntu-hr 2016-03-07
<BotaniCar__> Jutro 
 * BotaniCar__ proklinje sam sebe
<BotaniCar__> zbudil sam se u 5 , a delam od doma , zakaj o zakaj 
<BotaniCar__> VjetarSaSunca, si bio na koncertu Elementala ?
<BotaniCar__> Znam da si budan :) 
<dodobas> F9
<ivoks> dear jetlag, fu.k you
<Mmike> ivoks: da si iskusan vec bi znao kak se borit preko toga :)
<Mmike> ispada k'o da uopce ne letis
<Mmike> daklem, trebalo mi da se priviknem na novi monitor na poslu ravno 12 minuta :)
<BotaniCar__> Mmike, de link 
<Mmike> ma noaj isti kaki imam doma
<BotaniCar__> Jebenmurizu, morat cu jos jedan monitr doma stavit, samo ne znam di cu s njim 
<Mmike> DELL 2412M ili tako nekako
<BotaniCar__> da, imamo svi iste kristalne kugle :) 
<BotaniCar__> koliko si ga platio sad ? 
<BotaniCar__> Ja sam negdje 2700 dao kad sam uzimao 
<Mmike> Dell U2412M
<Mmike> 2200 u linksu
<BotaniCar__> Dzubre drzi cijenu 
<Mmike> al' kupio sam isti taki pred godinu dana isto sam ga 2200 platio
<BotaniCar__> kaj ti brijes o onim monitorima kaj su kao 2u1 ( po sirini) ? 
<Mmike> pornjava je u nekom trenutku svima kupila monitore, tocno te
<Mmike> mislim da su isto 2200 kostali
<Mmike> ili 2500 ma
<Mmike> x
<Mmike> pa ne znam
<Mmike> brijem da je to k'o i sa telkama - sto vise to bolje
<BotaniCar__> Brijem da je dva monitora bolje ako trebam razlicite rezolucije, inace samo gubim prostor s dva okvira monitora 
<BotaniCar__> Tak da razmatram i frknut ovaj monitor i kuput jedan taj divlje sirk
<BotaniCar__> Isto dell , ofc
<Mmike> kol'ko para?
<BotaniCar__> https://www.nabava.net/monitori__90/dell-monitor-u3415w-ips-led__8587511 , morao bi to nekak na firmu 
<BotaniCar__> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_iTwlfDuG2s&feature=youtu.be
<datase> YouTube: Manfred Mann   Do Wah Diddy Very Good  quality Live, 1964 - 0:02:18 - 984004 views - 4243 likes / 80 dislikes
<SilverSpace> http://s6.postimg.org/w12xzop5d/12814186_574038972753677_4264762026168217311_n.png
<ivoks> Mmike: imao sam sastanak
<Mmike> https://www.facebook.com/jebat.man.1
<Mmike> fancy name ;D
<Mmike> ivoks: kaj nisi ti na skijanje iso ili nekud?
<ivoks> to je sljedeci tjedan
<Mmike> a
<BotaniCar__> https://media.giphy.com/media/HnrKxE23lWCbu/giphy.gif # postgres benchmark
<Mmike> BotaniCar__: lol :D
<Mmike> BotaniCar__: brijem da mi graficka nije dost fina za taj monitor :D
<Mmike> ZAKAJ JA NIKAD NEMAM USBSTICK KAD GA TRBEAM POLUDIT CU
<BotaniCar__> Mmike, to bi mi bio jos jedan razlog da ovu R9 ne prodam :) 
 * BotaniCar__ ima kvantni broj stickova - kad ih trazim nema ni jednog, kad ih ne trebam, pun mi ih je ruksak
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WcM14Al83Ls
<datase> YouTube: I Knew You Were Trouble - WALK OFF THE EARTH Feat. KRNFX - 0:04:20 - 27618871 views - 329113 likes / 4453 dislikes
<Mmike> najezio sam se na ove
<Mmike> sladunjava pjesmica al' izvedba, ajme
<BotaniCar__> Ma daj https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m7M4thNT_EY 
<datase> YouTube: Louis Jordan - Is You Is Or Is You Ain't (My Baby) - 0:03:30 - 637632 views - 4981 likes / 48 dislikes
<BotaniCar__> Formula E uvela obavezne 360-stupnjeva kamere na sve bolide ! 
<jelly> nice
<jelly> imaju utrke u rusiji? :-)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, obrut: http://hardware.slashdot.org/story/16/03/07/0053205/raspberry-pi-3-is-a-nice-upgrade-but-alternatives-exist-with-faster-performance
<BotaniCar__> jelly, lol :) 
<BotaniCar__> Mmike, kaj nije cijela spika i hype oko RP-a to kaj je komjuniti izvrstan ? 
<Mmike> BotaniCar__: pojma
<SilverSpace> Mmike: da ima boljih od rpi samo kaj ni jedan drugi nema takvu podrsku ko rpi i sve ovisi o tebi za kaj ti treba
<Mmike> SilverSpace: ack, ma sam shaream news za slucaj da si propustio
<Mmike> em ti ova formulae, propustio sam ju ove godine skroz
<Mmike> a odlicna je
<Mmike> od-li-cna
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> meni totalno ne zanimljiva
<Mmike> zasto?
<Mmike> 505 uzbudljivije za gledati nego F1
<BotaniCar__> SilverSpace, je u bedu kad gleda e-formulu, nije ziher da li su bolidi necujni ili je starost uzela svoje i oglusio je 
<Mmike> ti motori su glasniji nego obicni motori u cestovnim autima :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: https://www.protis.hr/products/details/dell-stereo-soundbar-ax510-connectionpower-adapter-connector-type-audio-linein-compatibility-p1913-p2213-u2312hm-u2412m-u2713hm-u2913wmu2413u2713h-u3014/104717
<Mmike> SilverSpace: ocemo?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ja sam to rijesio doma denon monitorom za tv
<SilverSpace> pa mi ne treba
<Mmike> SilverSpace: ack
<Mmike> covjece
<Mmike> rad s laptopa vs rad na monitoru
<Mmike> pa to je nebozemlja
<BotaniCar__> https://youtu.be/o6h_Y_MxGck # prepre
<datase> YouTube: GOATFISH - PAZI DA TE NE VIDE (OFFICIAL VIDEO) - 0:03:33 - 5290 views - 82 likes / 4 dislikes
<Mmike> iako doma imam monitor
<Mmike> uzas :)
<SilverSpace> franko cita stripove od https://hr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Darko_Macan
<SilverSpace> sestrin kolega sa faksa
<BotaniCar__> Čubi i Ćebe !!
<SilverSpace> Komarac, Borovnica
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: macan je zakon
<SilverSpace> jedino ne znamo jel je to dobro za franka :)
<SilverSpace> svakakve ideje mu padnu na pamet
<jelly> heh, čubi i ćebe
<jelly> http://comicsalliance.com/a-great-lost-artist-and-his-unsung-masterpiece-edvin-biukovic-and-devils-deaths/
<BotaniCar__> thx for depra jelly 
<obrut> imam taj devils and deaths u fibrinom izdanju
<jelly> sve puno easter eggova za purgere
<jelly> i domace citatelje
<obrut> da... stranci nema sanse da skuze sve to
<obrut> i nazivi i scene
<SilverSpace> https://adriaticmedianethr.files.wordpress.com/2016/03/fora-dana4.gif
<jelly> http://www.goodreads.com/list/show/413.Required_Reading_Graphic_Novels?page=5#195932 # samo 800 komada za "obavezno procitati"
<jelly> doduse vidim da racunaju svaku knjigu posebno, sto znaci da sam ih pola valjda vec procitao
<jelly> sandman 7 komada, preacher 9 komada, scott pilgrim 5 komada... 
<obrut> sanman sam procitao prvi i bio mi je ok, u drugom mi je vec smetao crtez pa sam se nekak ohladio
<jelly> svaka knjiga je drugi crtac ili su se cak i cesce mijenjali
<jelly> no mitologija i prica su fantasticne (no pun intended)
<obrut> prica je sigurno dobra, ali sam malo izbirljiv pa mi crtez ne smije biti naporan ;)
<obrut> a i gledam ovu listu, onak, vise volim europske stripove, mislim da bi mi vecina ovih tamo isla na zivce
<jelly> meni se nije dalo ucit francuski za europske stripove :-)
<obrut> eh :) sva sreca pa u zadnje vrijeme ima hrpa prevedenih izdanja :)
<jelly> neko vrijeme sam gledao bi li ucio japanski, iz istog razloga
<jelly> ali oni imaju hiperprodukciju, da citam 8 sati svaki dan ne bi procitao sve sto vele da je "dobro"
<obrut> a i dobro je relativan pojam... jel ti legne ili ne
<jelly> v for vendetta i watchmeni mi nisu legli na prvu, previse teksta :-)
<jelly> a sad citam webcomicse koji idu stranica stripa dvije stranice teksta
<jelly> mozda je podnosljivije kad se cita epizodno nego iz knjige
<obrut> mene je watchmen odusevio... bio sam skeptican, a sad mi je definitivno medju najboljim stripovima
<vileni> obrut: jesi slagao kad neku svoju skriptu da se autostarta na freebsd?
<vileni> rijesih, full path me mucio
<dodobas> e Mmike ... jesi trosio kad pg_advisory_lock ?
<Mmike> dodobas: ne bas, prepravljao par puta da ne koriste to
<dodobas> koji je problem bio ?
<Mmike> pa glupo je i nepotrebno
<Mmike> mislim, osim ak ti ne treba :)
<Mmike> al' knjigovodstvena aplikacija najcesce ne treba :)
<Mmike> dodobas: koji use case za to?
<dodobas> a mislim da moram sloziti neki scheduler za 'taskove' ...
<dodobas> a moram osigurati da se u jednom trenutku moze izvrsiti samo jedan task
<Mmike> nije ti bolje to napraviti nekak sa tasks stablicom
<Mmike> i kolonom 'running'
<Mmike> koja ima check constraint na samo jedan 'true' ?
<dodobas> eh... okda moram locakti tablicu ...
<Mmike> ne moras
<Mmike> zakaj bi morao?
<dodobas> jer imam 1000 workera koji pokusavaju izvrsiti isti task
<Mmike> znaci, imas 1000 workera i imas 10k taskova, worker dodje, uzme task, izvrsi ga, .. ?
<dodobas> a check constraint bi trebao biti po 'deviceu', jer su oni neovisni .. i mogu se izvrsavati paralelno
<Mmike> mora pazit da ne uzme task koji se vec izvrsava?
<dodobas> od 10k taskova 200 je moze izvrsiti paralelno
<dodobas> naravno da mora paziti da ne uzme task koji se izvrsava :)
<Mmike> na osnovu ceg odredjujes koji se moze izvrsiti paralelno?
<Mmike> (super mi je ovak rjesavat problem o kojem ne da nemam pojma nego varijable/parametre otkrivam kako nutkam rjesenja :D )
<dodobas> isti device_id ...
<dodobas> Mmike: znam da to volis :)
<dodobas> tj.. taskovi s razlicitim device_id-jevima se mogu izvrsavati paralelnoo
<Mmike> pa onda
<Mmike> imas tablu running_tasks
<Mmike> ona ima, medj ostalim, unique constraint nad (device_id, running)
<Mmike> device_id je not null
<Mmike> running je null
<Mmike> pa mosh imat (1, NULL) 101 put, ali (1, true) nemres
<Mmike> i onda kad dodje worker i hoce radit poso sam selecta iz te tablice neki redak
<Mmike> prvo veli SELECT task_id FROM runnng_tasks WHERE running IS NULL FOR UPDATE;
<Mmike> onda kad dobije task koji hoce i pocne ga radit veli: UPDATE running_tastks SET running= true WHERE id = task_id;
<Mmike> i COMMITne
<Mmike> dakako, tablica bi se trebala zvat 'scheduled_tasks'
<Mmike> i tamo valjda selectas, osim task_idja, i device_id i jos sto ti vec treba za task
<Mmike> i to sve uzmes unutar transakcije
<Mmike> i onda kad worker zeli novi task prvo ce probat uze UPDATE LOCK nad tablicom - i ak vec neki postoji ce cekat
<Mmike> a sama transakcija je kratka
<dodobas> hmm, mogao bih row_lockat. .. for update ...samo onda moram shemu mjenjat ...
<Mmike> tak da ce se lockovi brzo releasat
<Mmike> ako mudro slozis workere mosh imat i auto-oznacavanje failanih taskova
<Mmike> jer ovak kak sam napisao ak ti worker umre task ce ostat u 'running=true' forever
<Mmike> al' ti si mudar pa ces to rijesiti, siguran sam :)
<dodobas> taj dio imam ves zawrpan ... 
<Mmike> dodobas: ugl, ja bih postgres pustsio da se brine oko toga, ne bih posezao za advajzori lokovima
<Mmike> a sad, trebam kavu, intravenozno
<dodobas> Mmike: a da... samo ... jos moram pazit na to kad operacija pukne zbog constrainta
<Mmike> nebi smjela puknut nikad
<Mmike> ah, da
<Mmike> pazi pri insertanju
<Mmike> ono kaj puni taskove, jel, ce ti uzet lock nad tablicu
<Mmike> pa nesh moch FOR UPDATE napravit dok to ne commitnes
<Mmike> ista stvar s brisanjem
<dodobas> Mmike: a probat cemo ... :)
<Vlado9A3CY> žur... bon žur
<hbogner> o/
<vileni> W T F http://blackflag.jalopnik.com/lewis-hamilton-bashes-f1s-halo-safety-concept-on-instag-1763160723?utm_campaign=socialflow_jalopnik_facebook&utm_source=jalopnik_facebook&utm_medium=socialflow
<SilverSpace> vileni: ke?
<SilverSpace> http://www.gp1.hr/reakcije-vozaca-na-halo-zastitu-kokpita/
<vileni> SilverSpace: ma sve je otislo kvragu jos prije 15 godina, samo nisam znao koliko
<SilverSpace> vileni: meni puno ne smeta izgled i pravila mene jedino muci kaj to vise nema zvuka one prave f1
<SilverSpace> sve drugo mogu pregrmiti ali zvuk usisavaca nikako 
<DomaMuffin> KOL'KO ME IMA \o/
<DomaMuffin> Prokleti server tamo-negdje se reboota tako dugo, da kad probam recconect nakon 5 minuta, ne znam da li je spor jer je na pocetku power cyclea ili na kraju 
<DomaMuffin> zaboravio sam staviti da ga nekaj pinga, pa bi videl jel bila "rupa" :) 
<Mmike> Microsoft SQL za Linux
<DomaMuffin> Azure i windowsi ce sve pojest  :) 
<DomaMuffin> Si vid'o da MS ima kontejnere, well, skoro pa ima :) 
<DomaMuffin> Crtani filmovi pack Hrsink.720P.X264-lujo # prijatelj skin'o , jel :) 
<Mmike> https://blogs.microsoft.com/blog/2016/03/07/announcing-sql-server-on-linux/
<Mmike> �We are delighted to be working with Microsoft as it brings SQL Server to Linux,� said Mark Shuttleworth, founder of Canonical. �Customers are already taking advantage of Azure Data Lake services on Ubuntu, and now developers will be able to build modern applications that utilize SQL Server�s enterprise capabilities.�
<jelly> crazy SOBs
#ubuntu-hr 2016-03-08
<VjetarSaSunca> jutar
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hcFYimIHRso
<datase> YouTube: USMC F-35B Stealth Fighter Finally Declared Ready for Active Combat - 0:07:06 - 58387 views - 238 likes / 13 dislikes
<dodobas> F3
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: kaj su izlobirali da ta olupina smije letjeti ? :) 
<BotaniCar> 'el trosi tko od vas https://github.com/SiCKRAGETV/SiCKRAGE s KODI-jem ? 
<vileni> BotaniCar: ja imam sickrage vec nekih 2 godine
<vileni> stovise i couchpotato
<Mmike> e
<Mmike> jel' vam kodi prestao playati jubito ?
<Mmike> naime, vec dva tjedna dobijam 'bad protocol' ili tako nesto
<Mmike> cini se da mi je crkla nvidija na laptopu novom - nemrem bootat stroj kad je nvidija upaljena, ili mogu bootat pa se sve smrzne za 2-3 minute
<Mmike> ili se ne smrzne a onda pokrenem glxgears pa se sve smrzne
<Mmike> sad sam na intelu :(
<Mmike> al' na intelu mi ne radi dvi
<vileni> Mmike: meni radi
<Mmike> radi i meni na x220
<Mmike> al' ne na W520
<Mmike> probat cu disk vratit nazad u T520 pa vidjet dal' tramo radi
<Mmike> doduse, na doku sam sad
<Mmike> nemam DVI ustek na laptopu
<Mmike> a nemam displayport kabln
<jelly> dp->hdmi->dvi?
<dodobas> dp -> hdmi je skup jer je aktivni element
<dodobas> ahh... obratno :)
<dodobas> dakle hdmi -> dp je skup
<jelly> vecina laptopa podrzava davanje hdmi signala na dp portu, pa ti samo treba kablic
<dodobas> dp -> hdmi je pass through
<jelly> to je pass through samo zbog ^^
<jelly> inace bi isto bilo skupo
<dodobas> jelly: ok ok... :)
<Mmike> kako god :)
<Mmike> nemam blizu kabl a najblizi ducan je daleko :D
<dodobas> e Mmike, skuzio sam da en mogu zakljucavati FOR UPDATE ...
<Mmike> dodobas: zakljucavati?
<dodobas> nije jedonostavan upit... nego imam 3 CTE-a 
<jelly> Mmike: bar imas dock kompatibilan sa svih 17 thinkpada koje sad imash :-)
<dodobas> pa mi to opet proizvede visak taskova ... doduse zbog unique indeksa ih mogu prepoznati ... pa discardati ... ali to nije bas efikasno
<Mmike> jelly: lol, istina :D :D :D
<Mmike> doduse, ovaj W520 je dosao s dockom 
<dodobas> jelly: kupio kolega 560T mislim ... dosao neki 'aktivni' dock za koji trebas drivera ... hence no linus support
<Mmike> kad dodjem doma uturit cu windoze hard s kojim sam ga dobio... pa cu instalirat futuremark3D ili tak nest
<dodobas> drugi dockovi 'standardni' ga ne vole bas ... tn. ne radi
<Hrki> pozdrav!
<Hrki> e zanima me kod ubuntua, recimo u onome files managaru
<Hrki> kad kliknem da mi izlista po imenu
<Hrki> on gleda case sensitive
<Hrki> znaci, ja bi da mu je svejedno recimo ako je soa.s01e1 ili SoA.s01e1
<Mmike> nemre
<Hrki> jer mi sad izlista recimo kak spada prvih 5 epizoda po redu, a onda je recimo Å¡esta na vrhu jer pocinje malim slovom
<BotaniCar> napisi search u regexpim! 
<Mmike> popravi si epizode
<Mmike> Sons Of Anarchy
<Mmike> lijepo na pisi
<Mmike> :D
<Hrki> pa sta nema neki config edit :)
<Hrki> a bemti, kad listam preko konzole je kak spada :D
<Hrki> e i prek čega vi slušate mjuzu? klementina je najaca??
<jelly> ne znam je li najjaca, ali je dovoljno dobra
<jelly> i znade pustat .ogg streamove i .mod datoteke
<obrut> mjuza se slusa preko kodija... osim deezer koji preko telke ili mobilne aplikacije :)
<jelly> > telke > mjuza
<jelly> does not parse
<obrut> telka ima deezer plugin pa zato... a spojena je optikom na DAC odnosno audio izlazom drito na pojacalo
<obrut> s/plugin/app/
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: kaj bi izlobirali pa vec je operativan :)
<jelly> obrut: jel mozes ugasit ekran a da nastavi svirit
<obrut> jelly: nazalost ne... zato i rijetko koristim to preko telke... inace telka moze ugasiti ekran i ostaviti zvuk na tv kanalima, ali ne znam zasto to dovraga nisu omogucili na aplikacijama
<jelly> Francuski krumpir 21 kn
<jelly> mmm
<obrut> vege ili mesni ? :P
<obrut> meni zena doma napravi s onim vege kobasicama, bude bas fino
<jelly> nemre bit vege
<obrut> vege -> bez mesa :)
<jelly> vege kobasice, vege vrhnje, i vege jaje unutra? :-)
<obrut> dobro sad, nemojmo pretjerivat :) samo kobase :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: kak mislis funkcionalan je ? AFAIK u ovom trenu nema 1/3 featurea koje je u imao u javno dostupnoj specki. 
<BotaniCar> vege jaje! Znao sam da je jelly za kinky sex uz jelo :) 
<Mmike> cini se da nije graficka u banani
<Mmike> nego kernel
<Mmike> acpi ovo ono drekec
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m3v505fGKJY
<datase> YouTube: Zoran Å prajc: "Tu i tamo se pocesite po testisima" - 0:00:11 - 1033 views - 17 likes / 1 dislikes
<CrazyLemon> lol?
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: imaju jednu operativnu bazu sa tim avionima :)
<SilverSpace> doduse imaju i dosta problema ali sve ce se to rijesiti 
<SilverSpace> CrazyLemon: koja je to budaletina
<SilverSpace> izgleda da opet loce ko smuk gemiste
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ne zuri im se, nije da rusi/kinezi imaju nekaj bolje , steta kaj je hladni rat gotov :( 
<jelly> obrut: jel znas mozda koje vege kobase
<SilverSpace> 09 dana, 13 sati, 46 minuta
<jelly> 18 dana, 2 sata, 45 minuta
<BotaniCar> Moje vrijeme je vec doslo, placa je juce sjela :)
<jelly> jedna stvar koja je ovdje uvijek bila super, placa sjeda prvi radni dan u mjesecu bez iznimki
<BotaniCar> Meni je platja deklarativno 15-og, uvijek bude ranije, tak' da mogu prije poceti trositi :)
<BotaniCar> jelly: po "kakve kobasice" ispravno zakljucujem da postoji velik izbor ? Imas koju za preporuciti da probam ? 
<jelly> BotaniCar: bas suprotno, zanima di su nasli fejk kobasice koje su dovoljno dobra zamjena
<BotaniCar> Nish, ako se obrut odluci odgovoriti, budemo pametniji , jos malo pa ce doba godine kad mogu poceti s rostiljima :)
<BotaniCar> Ja sam valentt-a pitao, on je reklamirao neki "vege-lege" restac koji je imao vege kobase s grahom. 
<jelly> ko ce se zaletavat do osijeka po vege kobase s grahom :-)
<jelly> ja tu obicno odustanem i uzmem grah u kojem je odlezao neki buncek ili spekic
 * jelly neprincipijelan
<vileni> mm, grah
<BotaniCar> ma, mislio sam nesto kao: on veli koje su kobase, i veli da su ih nabavljali iz Zagreba , mi profitiramo :) 
<jelly> danas sam jeo neki grah/ričet/leća u kojem možda čak nije bilo ni špekića
<BotaniCar> pada kvaliteta u menzi ? :) 
<jelly> pa ne, meni odgovara da nema špekića :-)
<obrut> jelly: one neke kojih ima i u DM-u i onim vege ducanima.. kak se vec zovu
<BotaniCar> jelly: neki , za tebe pozitivni, parametri se u mom oku mogu citati kao negativni :) 
<BotaniCar> Nego, ako radim rostilj s vege kobasicama, jel bi to netko osim jellya jeo ? :D
<obrut> BotaniCar: vege kobasice nisu bas nesto fine s rostilja... ali marinirani seitan je presuper :)
 * BotaniCar takes notes
<BotaniCar> "nisu nesto fine" citam kao "uzas" ili kao "a pojest cu,ako nemas nesto drugo" ? 
<obrut> ovo drugo... uz puno ajvara ili neceg sto preuzme okus :)
<BotaniCar> A jebo to , mrzim hranu ciji se ukus mora sakrivati 
<obrut> one suhe sto se ne trebaju pripremat su ok, ali ove za kuhanje i pecenje nije bas neka sreca
<BotaniCar> Fala 
<BotaniCar> Mozda da ih popikam dan prije u kantu masti, pa oda pocnem pripremati :)
<obrut> nije prikrivanje nego dodavanje :) nije da nisu fine nego nemaju same po sebi neki okus
<BotaniCar> Ahh, krivo citam ! 
 * Mmike je sluzbeno nagluh
<BotaniCar> Mmike: to sam ti i ja mogao reci :) Na jedno/oba uha ili  na frekvencijske raspone ? 
<SilverSpace> hu
<SilverSpace> 16.04  je KTS
<SilverSpace> LTS*
<BotaniCar> kaj je izaslo ? Nije to za April bilo najavljeno ?
<jelly> installer je u beti
<jelly> obrut: ah, one neke.  :-)
<jelly> u .nl ima stvarno fantasticnh proizvoda ak brijes na zamjene za meso
<jelly> buraz donio 3-4 različite šunkarice, unutra komadi mišića, okus, varijacije u boji, da ne znam ne bi jeo 
<BotaniCar> Prirodan sljedeci korak,prvo smo preko internetova iz nedodjije kupovali elektroniku, onda prnje, sad bi mogli substitut kobase poceti narucivati. 
 * BotaniCar se ne shali
<jelly> da ovi moji svako malo naruce po veliki paket sa sportsdirect
<obrut> kolega mi upravo za dan zena poklonio cetiri motorcica i elise... nazire se pocetak homemade quadcoptera :)
<BotaniCar> Bolkovic/Kuljis nisu produzili zurnalisti.com :( 
<BotaniCar> obrut: put lasers on it !!! 
<jelly> http://imgur.com/gallery/8tZYk0Y
<Mmike> BotaniCar: oba uha al razloicito, na freqve razlicite
<Mmike> BotaniCar: partijanje i to ostavilo traga
<BotaniCar> Mmike: bas o tom razmisljam, ako party-spavac kao ti ima ostecen sluh, i'm f'd :)
<jelly> BotaniCar: substitut kobase zvuci kao seks igracke za cure
<jelly> to je kad party-spavas uz zvucnik
<rut> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IzJUSZMe7w4
<datase> YouTube: Vlatka Pokos - Kad ce taj petak - 0:04:58 - 1181356 views - 1756 likes / 80 dislikes
<BotaniCar> jelly: po slikama koje sam neki dan pogledao u arhivi, mmike je poglavito spavao u autu i/ili kod stupica u Bestu, dalje od zvucnika :) 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ides Kellyu na svirku sutra ? Rano pocinje, rano zavrsava 
<Mmike> dvojim
<Mmike> nije me zvao opce
<BotaniCar> Nije ni mene, slucajno sam skuzio da i on svira, u stvari idem jer je ladno pivo na stejdzu i paprika od karti ide u dobrotvorne svrhe 
<BotaniCar> https://www.facebook.com/events/1541793972815267/
<vileni> dodobas: koju si ono graficku imao za prodati?
<dodobas> vileni: ATI HD 6950
<SilverSpace> https://adriaticmedianethr.files.wordpress.com/2016/03/fora-dana5.gif
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> kaj je googlr crko
<jelly> meni radi https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#safe=off&q=is+google+down
<vileni> nama isto ne radi
<vileni> tj oporavio se
<SilverSpace> da sad opet radi
<jelly> meni mozda radi jer je www.google.com u nasem datacentru...
<jelly> 64 bytes from cache.google.com (213.202.89.181): icmp_seq=1 ttl=61 time=0.676 ms
<vileni> jelly: odi rebootaj server :)
<jelly> koliko gajbi pive platis? :-)
<jelly> "rebootao sam google"
<DomaMuffin> ++
<jelly> zivo me zanima dal se sa nekog drugog lokalnog isp-ja dobije taj cache ili onaj u cixu ili neki treci
<jelly> s virtualke u optimi dobijem neki... njemacki?
<jelly> 64 bytes from cache.google.com (64.15.113.153): icmp_req=1 ttl=58 time=8.66 ms
<ivoks> http://downdetector.com/status/google/map/
<ivoks> raspalo se nes u njemackoj
<ivoks> http://www.topgear.com/car-news/electric/move-over-chiron-1384bhp-electric-hypercar
<jelly> http://imgur.com/topic/Aww/jDeqYBf odsad browsam samo /topic/Aww/
<Vlado9A3CY> dobra vecer
<DomaMuffin> vecer, Vlado9A3CY
<DomaMuffin> jelly, valentt mi je odgovorio da ima, da su nabavljive i da su fine. Veli "cek da ti linknem" i linka mi Vasilija Mitu-a na facebooku :) Sad se ne javlja :) 
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=joIsgP9StAY
<datase> YouTube: Stanford's Shelley speeds around track without driver - 0:01:30 - 40267 views - 200 likes / 5 dislikes
<jelly> DomaMuffin: zaključak, Vuco na crno radi vege kobase
<DomaMuffin> figures :) 
<SilverSpace> kakve sad crne kobasice?
<DomaMuffin> 'ko bi jeo crne kobasice, mozda krvavice
<DomaMuffin> Vege kobasice , silver, daj se skoncentriraj :D
<DomaMuffin> Pricali smo o tome, nema osam sati :D
<SilverSpace> nisam vidio 
<SilverSpace> :)
<DomaMuffin> Procitao sam "nisam vadio" i mislim si kak ti se posrecilo za dan zena :) 
<DomaMuffin> "I, cure, oce koja kaj poklonit' danas" :) 
<SilverSpace> mos misliti
<SilverSpace> nis one ne poklanjaju
<DomaMuffin> Jel' ovo dosta paste za INTELov procesor ? https://scontent-fra3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfl1/v/t34.0-12/12834825_10207382336889551_626678824_n.jpg?oh=339ef2af046691d5a0cc042ee1eca945&oe=56E1F387
<SilverSpace> lol 
<SilverSpace> koji je to freak
<DomaMuffin> Frend upravo dobio sliku na mob od kita iz kvarta koji se proglasio racunarcem :) 
<DomaMuffin> DiJaZivim :) 
<SilverSpace> tog treba zatuci cekicem
<DomaMuffin> Nisam iz konteksta izvuko, nadam se da je pastu stavljao netko od 10 godina, bez nadzora roditelja
<SilverSpace> bar danas postoji youtube
<DomaMuffin> Velis, ne treba ti PC, mozes pogledati i na mobitelu :D
<SilverSpace> ja neki dan uzeo 100kn za dvije minute 
<DomaMuffin> heh, DajBog da imas cesce takvih  minuta
<SilverSpace> pogledao filmic i rijesio windows bug
<SilverSpace> ljudi su po prirodi munjare 
<SilverSpace> nesnalazljivi i ljeni
<jelly> a neki su ko munjare
<DomaMuffin> hehe
<SilverSpace> to je vec druga prica
<api984> DomaMuffin, Lijep paste na proc :D
<DomaMuffin> ja tako nesto jos nisam vidio api984  :) 
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: inace krvavice sa zapeceni  kiselim zeljem sam imao prekjucer :)
<DomaMuffin> A imao sam svojih trenutaka :D
<DomaMuffin> SilverSpace, IJUF ! Kak giht ? :D
<api984> DomaMuffin, danasnja mladez
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: nista mi nije kad to napravim jednom tjedno 
<SilverSpace> glavno da ne jedem dva tri dana zaredom 
<SilverSpace> i ne previse
<api984> vidli da je MS izdao MSSQL za Linux :D
<api984> ima tko OSX?
<api984> Transmission ima malware.... FYI... prosli tjedan objavljeno... 
<api984> vjerojatno znate vec
<jelly> nije izdao
<jelly> izdat ce oko 2017, sad je u zatvorenom-ish testiranju
<api984> jelly, aaa... 
<api984> MS ide nesto agresivno zadnje vrijeme s promjenama... imam takav feeling....
<jelly> oni, za razliku od canonicala, mogu isfurati jedinstvenu platformu za desktop, tablet, telefon
<jelly> mozda oblak
<ivoks> jelly: zasto canonical ne bi mogao?
<ivoks> moze
<ivoks> samo sto se sigurno nece postaviti kao jedinstvena platforma za cijeli svijet
<ivoks> ms ima preveliki udio na trzistu
<ivoks> desktop je njihovo trziste
<ivoks> osim ako ne zajebu bas jako gadno
<jelly> ms ima nista udjela za telefone
<ivoks> borba za desktop je zavrsila davno davno
<ivoks> nema, tako je
<jelly> a azure im je isto kupus
<jelly> podruznicama su rekli da idu od customera do customera i vele da mogu sve migrirati, da ce dati inzenjera koliko treba :-)
<jelly> ivoks: ako se ne postavis kao platforma za cijeli svijet, za sto ces onda biti a da to uspijes prodati?
<ivoks> jelly: nitko vise nikad nece imati takav udio trzista kakv je ms imao
<ivoks> svijet prebrzo kopira danas
<jelly> platforma za treci svijet, sa kineskim smartfonima koji ne mogu izdrzati uvjete?  za drugi svijet? :-)
<obrut> obozavam kad web hosting provider nesto napravi i sjebe sajt onak, skroz
<obrut> vise mi rewrite ruleovi ne rade... sad ti nadji u cemu je problem, radilo sve super, odjednom prestalo, nemam error logove
<DomaMuffin> "nemam error logove" # hate is strong in me when i see that 
<obrut> ono, imam totalno ogranicen pristup tom webu, doslovno samo u jedan poddirektorij...
<obrut> nemam pristup nikakvim logovima, nicemu
<obrut> trebam kristalnu kuglu
<DomaMuffin> Jebeno, vjerojatno je nesh trivijalno, ali ces trebati reload servisa, koji nemres napravit' :D
<obrut> mislim da cu ja taj sajt prebacit na svoj server i odjebati drustvo koje nas forsira da nam sajt bude "pod njima"
<DomaMuffin> ja sam mislio da ste vi tak' veliki da si ne posudjujete manje od, brat bratu, po cluster servera :) A vi tu direktorije posudjujee jedni drugima :D
<DomaMuffin> Sutra mi optiku spajaju u uredu ~o/ danas provukli fiber \o~
<DomaMuffin> obrut, mogu kak dzabe dobit IPv6 na "kucnoj" optici ? 
<obrut> nemam pojma, moram pitat kolegu moze li se na tome dobit v6
<DomaMuffin> Pingnem te sutra :) 
<DomaMuffin> Idem spa't
<DomaMuffin> ln
<obrut> sutra sam bas s tim kolegom u turneji po sistem salama, selimo neke kante :)
<DomaMuffin> :) 
<obrut> lakunoc
#ubuntu-hr 2016-03-09
<vileni> jutro
<SilverSpace> jutrooo
<dodobas> F9
<rut> hmmm
<rut> kakva je ovo tisina
<BotaniCar> Ostao sam bez rijeci :) De si, cim se zanimas ? 
<rut> pa delam .. tj. pravim se da delam 
<BotaniCar> Mudro, mudro
<rut> ti .. sviris k*** ili ?
<BotaniCar> Jok, pravim se blesav :) Uspostavljam nekakve komunikacijske kanale i pokusavaju mi natovariti da usput napravim i sprance za dokumentaciju. Ladno sam im poslao sve parametre u tri reda plain texta + certifikat u privitku, sad cekam reakciju :)
<BotaniCar> Iako, idem se primit' bar toga da PKI azuriram :)
<rut> ajde nije ti dosadno barem
<BotaniCar> U stvari, dosadno mi je, imam posla k'o kenje, ali nije ni malo zanimljiv :) No, bila je placa, pa necu kukat' :)
<rut> evo meni upravo stigao posao .. 
<BotaniCar> Plot twist: cattering u kojem jedete se zove posao :)
<vileni> trademark that
<vileni> tj, samo ponudis posao.hr da prosire poslovanje na catering
<BotaniCar> lol ! :) 
<BotaniCar> Usput: batak je definicija prosjecnog grilla. Juce sam is'o jest pljesku tamo, tocno ne znam sto bi istaknuo ( dobro ili lose) da me netko pita kak sam jeo
<BotaniCar> Kaj si jeo? Pljesku. Kak je bilo? Prosjecno :(
<vileni> da
<vileni> batak i kill grill prosjecni
<vileni> ali kill grill ima pljeskavicu od 3kg
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ognhF-ACTSw
<datase> YouTube: Picksiebner-Skladište duhana - 0:03:53 - 21375 views - 95 likes / 1 dislikes
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: izgledalo mi je kao da je u spotu mazalo iz Smogovaca :)
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S9paHUUBNaI&feature=youtu.be
<datase> YouTube: JANE - Mesec (official video) - 0:02:56 - 143 views - 7 likes / 0 dislikes
<BotaniCar> Zakaj ova dekla jos ne spiiii
<rut> tko se kuzi u asterisk ?
<BotaniCar> evo ti jedan *
<BotaniCar> ili https://i.kinja-img.com/gawker-media/image/upload/ge8nddcz1mhnjtvpacl4.png
<rut> nitko nezna sa asteriskom radit ?
<BotaniCar> Ja ne. kaj mi je trebalo je proradilo iz prve.
<rut> hmmm
<rut> http://pastebin.com/1XaG2DNY
<rut> znaci to je dio . bla bla . zoves centralu . javi se poruka pritisni bla bla za to i to .. trenutno je da za 5 zove 425 a sad bi da se zove 01-xxxxxxx
<jelly> "nisam ginekolog, al mogu pogledat"
<rut> al taj 01-xxxxxxx nije na centrali ...
<rut> i nema veze sa centralom
<rut> jel to opce moguce
<Mmike> pjebemti
<Mmike> da ti jebem
<BotaniCar> rut: ovo http://forums.asterisk.org/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=91909 ? 
<BotaniCar> rut: isti kua kao da zelis na mobitel forwardat, ili ?
<rut> cek da pogledam to prvo gore sto si poslo
<Mmike> BotaniCar: si tjerao kad unigine valley benchmark na R9tki svojoj? 
<rut> http://pastebin.com/cbCrzaye
<rut> ovako radi 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: nisam, trebam ? 
<Mmike> pa ono
<Mmike> ak ti se da
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> windoze se updaterijau, pise 'installing update 1 of 13', vec jedno 20 minuta :D
<BotaniCar> :) ne znam kak da si posaljem doma podsjetnik koji ce se triggerirat' kad sjednem za komp :)
<Mmike> btw morao sam danas instalirati intel drivere jer mi na docku laptop bio u 800x600
<Mmike> medjutim intel driveri opciju za grafiku imaju u donjem dijelu prozora koji je znatno visi od tih x600 :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: taj drek je 394MB velik ! :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: yup
<Mmike> ne, 290 i nsto
<Mmike> nesto
<BotaniCar> Mmike: alt+O niej uhvatio kao "ok" ? 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ovo https://unigine.com/products/benchmarks/valley/ ? 
<BotaniCar> 394Mb
<BotaniCar> *MB
<BotaniCar> Svecenikova ti cvijeca, kak to izgleda kad se zavrti ! 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: za windoze je 290 i nesto
<vileni_> Mmike: ima i za linux?
<Mmike> vileni_: yup
<rut> muffin tnx na linku . pomoglo :)
<BotaniCar> Fino, sad imam nekog za gnjavit' kad mene SIP pocne prcat' :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: imam 'doze samo u virtualci doma :(
<BotaniCar> KDE je ~17x ljepsi na U15.04 nego na U14.04
<jelly> 16.04?
<jelly> nije valjda da koristis non-LTS
<BotaniCar> Nisam probao. Sad sam na poslu 15icu stavil i sve gledam. K'o da sam se umio, naspram sucelja doma, na 14-ici
<BotaniCar> Sve se jasno vidi, bolji font, ma sve
<jelly> mene strah stavit debian testing, promijenili su sa kde4 na 5
<Mmike> BotaniCar: oooo
<Mmike> BotaniCar: pa to tak krasnje :) nemas windoze doma vise :)
<BotaniCar> Kad ce trebati, budem imao , trenutno pare zaradjuje ludjix,pa .. 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: jso nije kasno da velis da ides u katran na svirku ! :)
<BotaniCar> obzirom da se nismo iskoordinirali za ElBull danas .. :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: dje mu dodje taj katran?
<BotaniCar> Radnicka, sec 
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b0EhGzr5OJg
<datase> YouTube: Zadruga - Tužil bum suseda - 0:04:52 - 55504 views - 169 likes / 6 dislikes
<BotaniCar> https://www.facebook.com/events/1541793972815267/ ; Shock Show Industrija, Radnička cesta 27bb Katran, 10000 Zagreb, Croatia
<jelly> radnička/zavrtnica ćošak
<BotaniCar> Kaj nie Milanovic isao tam partijat' ? Ili je to bio pingvin? 
<jelly> ovaj valley je super za screen saver
 * BotaniCar bas ne ide u clubbing u zadnjih par let :)
<jelly> još kad bi dao više od 3fps 
<vileni_> jelly: samo trebas r9 280x za to :)
<BotaniCar> Sto znaci da mozes otkupiti moju, jelly  :)
<jelly> imam... ne znam kaj imam
<jelly> Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Caicos PRO [Radeon HD 7450]
<jelly> sa pasivnim kulerom :-)
<jelly> imam i intelov ivy bridge, mozda je brzi :-)
<vileni_> http://imgur.com/ycBPz7v
<Mmike> kelner 4.2 ima samo 2 cpugovernora
<Mmike> Performance i Powersave
<Mmike> beh
<Mmike> vele da tak bolje radi
<vileni_> Mmike: jel imas nesto za limitirati cpu frekvenciju?
<vileni_> ja sam pokusavao nesto pa sam uspio samo turbo iskljuciti
<Mmike> vileni_: pa mosh rec do kud da ti ide
<vileni_> Mmike: s cim? mislim da sam cpufreq pokusavao pa nije slusao bas
<Mmike> cpufreq-set
<Mmike> upravo probao
<Mmike> radi
<Mmike> doduse, ja sam mu reko 1GHz a ovaj ih je zalokao na 899 MHz
<vileni_> pa to bi bilo super
<vileni_> ali mene nije slusao
<vileni_> moram vidjeti opet kad budem doma
<Mmike> root@MIKE ~> cpufreq-set -c0 -u 1GHz -r
<Mmike> root@MIKE ~> cpufreq-set -c0 -u 3.3GHz -r
<Mmike> vileni_: ja sam jucer kelner 4.2 turnio u nadi da cu popravit nvidija sranja, pa mozda na starijim kelnerima nece
<Mmike> al' prboaj
<vileni_> Mmike: to ti na desktopu?
<vileni_> sta ti w520 ima za grafiku?
<Mmike> vileni_: ne, ovo je na laptopu
<Mmike> u uredu sam trenutno
<Mmike> ured di mama kuha rucak svaki dan :D
<Mmike> vileni_: Nvidiju Quadro 1000M
<Mmike> vileni_: imam bedova s dockom, kad suspendam laptop dok je na docku nece se probudit vise
<Mmike> ne sam da se nece probudit nego kad da hardresetiram, opce se nece bootnit linux
<Mmike> moram switching na 'integrated graphics'  u biosu, bootnit, ugasit, prebacit nazad na nvidiju, i onda radi
<vileni_> grozno
<Mmike> da, na T520 je sve radilo kako spada
<Mmike> sad ne znam dal je tu bios u banani ili sto
<vileni_> a jel ima automatsko switchanje?
<Mmike> mozda je i dok u banani
<vileni_> onaj bumblebee ili kako vec
<Mmike> ma ne, ne koristim Optimus
<vileni_> pa probaj
<Mmike> ma 
<vileni_> navodno je radio
<Mmike> nije
<Mmike> mislmi
<vileni_> a nije da ti treba nvidia?
<Mmike> neda mi se :D
<vileni_> samo ti trosi bateriju
<Mmike> pa, nije, al' efektici i sve radi bolje s nvidjom
<Mmike> plus, kad sam na intelu, nemam DVI nego samo displayport
<Mmike> pa u docku mi je laptop stalno
<Mmike> nek trosi :)
<SilverSpace> https://thechive.files.wordpress.com/2015/10/rpcgf1z.gif
<SilverSpace> kakve tajice
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan
<SilverSpace> oo Vlado9A3CY 
<Vlado9A3CY> bok SilverSpace 
<Vlado9A3CY> odoh odmarat malo :)
<SilverSpace> a joj 
<SilverSpace> :)
<Vlado9A3CY> :)
<SilverSpace> https://thechive.files.wordpress.com/2015/10/rpcgf1z.gif
<SilverSpace> evo da ljepo sanjas
<SilverSpace> :)
<Vlado9A3CY> ti uvijek plasiraš neke erotične gifove... sigurno je i ovaj takav :)
<Vlado9A3CY> u terminalu sam, mogu vidjeti samo text u lynx-u :D
<SilverSpace> :) 
<Vlado9A3CY> a cicki sam se nažmikal da sam znal i žuljeve dobiti :D
 * Vlado9A3CY u horizonntali... see you all later ;)
<jelly> nova kletva: cicki bum ti se nažmikal 
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> tko nije kravu vidio mogao bi krivo shvatit 
<DomaMuffin> Muahahaha :) 
 * DomaMuffin bira da krivo shvati :) 
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: ma da :)
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ZR9-uHgJvY
<datase> YouTube: Koop - Island Blues (Jazz) - 0:04:35 - 23405 views - 111 likes / 0 dislikes
<SilverSpace>  https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/adblock.png
<SilverSpace> sve vise stranica nece se ni otvorit ako imas adblock
<ivoks> pas masters...
<ivoks> znate li da se NYTimes pise jezikom kojeg mogu razumjeti osnovnoskolci u 7. razredu
<ivoks> kvaliteta teksta je iz 7. razreda osnovne
<ivoks> prije 20 godina se pisalo za 4. razred srednje skole
<ivoks> potupljavanje u najboljem primjeru
<ivoks> nece me zacuditi ako trump bude predsjednik
<SilverSpace> kaj panju fali :)
<jelly> s tim se nije ni za saliti :-)
<jelly> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/03/09/microsoft_sonic_debian/ Microsoft ce imati svoj debian derivat
<Mmike> oso svijet u kufer
<Mmike> o-so
<jelly> cool, nisam znao da je > Azure CTO Mark Russinovich
<SilverSpace> kodi mjenja izgled https://kodi.tv/wp-content/uploads/Estuary-024.jpg
<SilverSpace> ln lp
#ubuntu-hr 2016-03-10
<BotaniCar> Jutrek 
<SilverSpace> jutro
<dodobas> F1
<Mmike> SilverSpace: dosli zvucniki
<Mmike> SilverSpace: totalno su bezveze
<Mmike> SilverSpace: ok pasu na monitor i to, al' im je dinamicki raspon uzasan
<Mmike> em - uza�an, ne u�asan :=)
<Mmike> da, mozda ipak u�asan, thinkpad ima bolji zvuk :(
<vileni_> jutro
<Mmike> vileni_: djesi
<vileni_> Mmike: na poslu, BEZ KAVE
<dodobas> Mmike: kodovno znakovlje ti nesto steka
<vileni_> i kako je danas cetvrtak
<vileni_> di je srijeda
<Mmike> vileni_: sto bi s kavom? :D
<Mmike> ja popio vec jednu, ne smijem jos drugu jer ce uhozuj postat nesnosan  :)
<vileni_> pa nema je
<vileni_> potrosile se zalihe
<vileni_> a nisu nove kupljene
<Mmike> jebo taku firmu!
<Mmike> kak sam razocaran ovim zvucnicima, uzas :(
<jelly> kojim?
<Mmike> jelly: Dell Soundbar AX510
<BotaniCar> Mmike: one zvulje iz boravka objesi za plafon u radnoj sobi , ne budu smetali, a imat ces sound-all-arround :)
<jelly> to se zakaci za monitor?
<Mmike> jelly: yup, ispod monitora dodje
<Mmike> onak, skroz sexy izgleda
<Mmike> prakticno i to, samo kaj je kvaliteta zvuka k'o iz telefonske slusalice
<Mmike> ok, mrvicu bolja
<jelly> i vise nemres pivotirat
<dodobas> Mmike: jel opet s tim monitor zvucnicima ? :)
<Mmike> brijem da za 200 kuna mosh kupit solidne Logitech-drek zvucnike koje koje objesis o monitor gore-lijevo/desno
<Mmike> jelly: ma mosh sve i dalje, tak su zamisljeni
<jelly> za 200kn mozes kupit normalne solidne Logitech-drek zvucnike
<Mmike> pa, to
<jelly> http://www.njuskalo.hr/pc-audio/logitech-x-230-oglas-16949543 mene ovaki sluze vec 5-6 godina i skroz je ok zvuk
<jelly> ali ih ne mozes zaheftat za monitor
<Mmike> http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=dfh&cs=22&sku=318-2885
<Mmike> ovi su navodno masu bolji ^^
<Mmike> al' ne idu na moj monitor
<vileni_> evo kave, sad mogu razmisljati
<vileni_> sta ti bi da uopce ocekujes zvuk od monitor soundbara
<vileni_> to je dobro samo za cuti zvuk od windowsa pri loginu
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pa kaj si ti ocekivao od zvuka?
<Mmike> SilverSpace: da bude ipak maaaaaaaaaaaaalcice bolji :D
<Mmike> al' da, imate prave
<Mmike> mislim, i tak slusam muziku na mega-super-duper zvucnicima
<Mmike> nego, je'l zna netko za neki sound-server za windowze?
<Mmike> BotaniCar: eeeee!
<Mmike> BotaniCar: pa sretan ti rodjedan! 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: puno godina zivio, nos u gemiste namakao, lose pive preskakao, skupa se veselio!
<SilverSpace> ja vecinom slusam na slusalice monitori za racunalo mi jedino trebaju kad nekom nesto hocu pokazati 
<SilverSpace> sad ve ide preko bluetooth
<SilverSpace> na denon monitor od tv
<vileni_> ja bi bluetooth slusalice koji mogu imati vise profila, ali da im kazes koji zelis
<SilverSpace> vileni_: bome i ja :)
<vileni_> ove sto sam curi kupio pamte 4 uredjaja
<vileni_> ali ako zelis spojiti na 4ti, prva 3 moraju biti ugasena u tom trenutku
<SilverSpace> sad ove zicane ponekad zaboravim da su na glavi pa sam jednom skoro i racunalo sa stola bacio kad sam se digo od racunala :)
<vileni_> ja sam vise puta to napravio, iako sam znao da imam zicane
<BotaniCar> Fala, Mile ! :) 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: veli kelly da su juce ipak poceli svirat' u po' 9 :) 
<BotaniCar> Mogli smo pit razvodnjenu pivu,a  ne paulaner i gemiste :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: al' nebi tina pripremali, ovako smo ispali odgovorni oci prema soon-to-be-tati :)
<BotaniCar> Brijem da frajer nije mogao spavat' :)
<vileni_> Mmike: jel mogu staviti neku drugu mrezu za kontenjere
<Mmike> vileni_: npr?
<vileni_> Mmike: pa sad mi je na 10.0.1.0/24
<vileni_> a mozda imam vec nesto tamo
<vileni_> pa bi na 10.0.39.0/24 ili stovec
<vileni_> na laptopu mi je stavio 10.0.3.0/24, ovdje iz nekog razloga nije
<Mmike> vileni_: mosh, naravno
<Mmike> vileni_: /etc/default/lxc-net je tvoj prijatelj
<Mmike> vileni_: mosh cak i bridzat lxc kontejnere na eth0 (ili wlan0 ili kaj vec)
<Mmike> pa mosh slozit IP adrese koje su vidljive na mrezi
<Mmike> uzmu IP od dhcpa kojeg imas na mrezi i tak
<Mmike> ne radi ak imas neki oblik mac filteringa
<Mmike> ebtejblze, ovs flow table ili ti switchevi rade probleme :)
<Mmike> vileni_: nemam pojma zakaj ti je 10.0.1.0/24 uzeo, valjda si imao nest na 10.0.3.0
<Mmike> bio neki bug s time, nemrem se sad sjetit kaj
<Mmike> ivoks ce vjerojatno znat
<vileni_> a naravno, ja gledam u /etc/lxc
<vileni_> ali, ako sad to promijenim, morat cu rebootati stroj opet
<SilverSpace> https://giant.gfycat.com/EnergeticSplendidGentoopenguin.gif
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> vileni_: ne
<Mmike> vileni_: service lxc-net stop, service lxc-net start
<Mmike> vileni_: samo prvo pogasi sve kontejnere i u konfiguraciji kontejnera promjeni 
<Mmike> nisam siguran dal' ces morat i u samom kontejneru kaj drkat
<vileni_> Mmike: a dnsmasq?
<vileni_> ma kontejneri su ionako za bacanje
<Mmike> vileni_: dnsmasq ti pokrene lxc-net
<Mmike> i skonfigurira ga po tome kaj imas u lxc-net
<Mmike> iako, to sve postaje obsolete s lxdom
<Mmike> al' ak si na trustyju isplati se malo poigrat s time
<Mmike> jer je mega korisno
<vileni_> e da, sta je na kraju lxd
<vileni_> mislim, citao sam jucer kako i sto, pa opet koristis lxc komande u njemu
<vileni_> eto, sad ne radi dnsmasq sugavi
<vileni_> ok, killao sam sve dnsmasq i restartao network-manager, to je pomoglo
<BotaniCar> vileni_: rebootat' stroj ? <vileni_> ali, ako sad to promijenim, morat cu rebootati stroj opet
<BotaniCar> vileni_: https://scontent-fra3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfp1/v/t1.0-9/12795337_10154035885458281_3144131738382050617_n.jpg?oh=c5cd9bef0bf7884fa9de4ff7cfa3c45d&oe=57571920
<vileni_> BotaniCar: Mmike me jucer natjerao da rebootam desktop
<vileni_> imao sam 65 dana uptime
<BotaniCar> ahahahaha :) Imas onaj kreov uptime fejker negdje na internetima
<vileni_> a nije mi uptime bitan
<vileni_> nego cinjenica da je to gomila tabova, terminala, pdf-ova jos tkoznacega otvorenog
<vileni_> sto cu zaboraviti nakon reboota :)
<BotaniCar> Moj KDE na mistican nacin vrati cca pol tog kaj sam imao otvoreno, nakon sto napravim logoff / poweroff / kajvec / bootnem i logiram se nazad
<BotaniCar> Nikad me nije pitao jel ocu da mi restora ili ne, on jednostavno vrati 
<vileni_> to i ja imam na jednom xfce
<vileni_> i zivcira me jer nikako da zapamti sto zelim ugasiti
<BotaniCar> di se to uopce pali ?
<BotaniCar> necu ni pitati kako se konfigurira :)
<vileni_> a mislim da je kombinacija bila da ako je pamtio
<vileni_> i onda disejblas da pamti
<vileni_> onda ti ostane sve sto je bilo upaljeno dok je pamtio
<BotaniCar> E! A di opce velim da pocne pamtit ? 
<vileni_> za kde neznam, za xfce se ne sjecam, sad sam ionako na mateu
<vileni_> a prije toga sam i3 trosio
<SilverSpace> podne
<BotaniCar> sad sam s sheficom zdrmal butelju crnjaka :) 
<SilverSpace> zdrmal seficu 
<SilverSpace> odoh po lumena
<BotaniCar> lol
<BotaniCar> Imate preporuku za laptop za jednog srednjovjecnog gospodina koji ga nece puno utilizirati, do 4kkn ? 
<BotaniCar> Ovo je upravo nepristojno dobro za 4 kilokune, ima i ac wireless :) http://www.acer.com/ac/hr/HR/content/model/NX.G1TEX.022
<BotaniCar> Runs on Limpus linux, lol :)
<jelly> NVIDIA GeForce 940M s 2 GB Posvećeno Memorija
<vileni_> BotaniCar: za te pare imas svasta na izbor
<jelly> gugl translejt ftl
<vileni_> ja bi sebi vjerojatno gledao lenovo neki, sa zeljenom velicinom ekrana i intel gpu
<BotaniCar> I ja sebi,ali je za kumovog tatu, tak da je bitnije da je unutar budzeta i zaobljen, nego da je robusan. Ovo ima 13, ima ac wifi, ima prosjecnu bateriju - nisam znao kaj bi si jos postavio za uvijet. 
<BotaniCar> da sebi uzimam prije bi uzeo refurbishan lenovo nego novi acer :) 
<jelly> > zaobljen 
<BotaniCar> jelly: da je za neku babu, sad bi te prodal ! :) 
<vileni_> 13" ?
<vileni_> to je ok, obicno ljudi traze barem 15, ili 17
<BotaniCar> i3 , pardon :) 
<BotaniCar> Cimne me kuma na fb da jel bi joj nasel laptop za tateka, a ja ju pitam kakav je s linuksima, veli ona da ne zajebavam. Onda sam ju podsjetio da je licenca 1/4 laptopa , pa je rekla da linux ne smrdi ( vjerujem da laze i da ce prvi naknadni zahtjev biti da natocim windowse na crnjaka :) )
<BotaniCar> "- I dalje nam treba biti osnovna misao da smo uspjeli pronaći ono što smo si zadali kao osnovni zadatak, a to su ti strukturni napori - rekao je Marić." # on je , valjda u sabornici, nasao strukturni napor
<SilverSpace> pih
<vileni_> BotaniCar: meni je prvi kriterij da ekran bude manji od 15", onda da bude lagan, pa da ima solidan proc
<vileni_> btw, mislim da nisu tako skupi windowsi kad dodju sa laptopom
<BotaniCar> vileni_: ti si ipak profesionalac, prilicno sam siguran da ce ovaj gospodin laptop koristiti kao desktop replacement. Da, kaj se tice cijene, ali morao sam naglasiti da je znacajan dio cijene cijena OS-a
<vileni_> ma cijenim ja to sto se skrece paznja na cijenu OS-a
<vileni_> samo kazem da nije razlika tolika
<BotaniCar> Vjerujem
<SilverSpace> nis ispod 18"
<SilverSpace> 17"
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: zadano mi je 4000HRK za budzet, pa .. 
<vileni_> BotaniCar: jesi slozio sickrage?
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: meni je prvi kriterij za laptop taj dali ce biti doma na stolu ili ce biti pokretan 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: suglasan. 
<jelly> meni je prvi kriterij za laptop da ima klitoris
<BotaniCar> vileni_: nisam , u repu dogadjaja je :)
<BotaniCar> jelly: dok nije jedini :) 
<SilverSpace> jelly: perveznjak 
<jelly> ne vidim sto je tu perverzno!
<BotaniCar> ne, fakat, taj nabubreni gomolj na po tastature je toliko koristan da me cudi da ga ne kopiraju i drugi ( jel klitac patentiran ? ) 
<SilverSpace> trebao bi DVB-C receiver a svi nude DVB-T
<jelly> zar nema vecina telki DVB-T/C skup 
<vileni_> BotaniCar: i hp ima klitic
<vileni_> na w i p modelima
<jelly> BotaniCar: je
<vileni_> mislim da neki b isto
<BotaniCar> o0o0o
<jelly> ostali ga ne smiju zvati Trackpoint®™
<vileni_> doduse, to su g sad
<vileni_> g nesto
<BotaniCar> klitic + g tocka, checks 
<jelly> a ovi od HP-a, kad sam probao, su bili slabiji
<vileni_> da
<vileni_> ali eto, imaju
<jelly> em je dosta manji i ne bubri van, em manje precizan
<SilverSpace> jelly: a ne znam DVB-T bi trebali imati C ali nigdje ne vidim 
<jelly> SilverSpace: trazi specku na vendorom sajtu, mozda
<jelly> problem je sto tocno the modele za EU i istocno trziste cesto ne mozes nac
<Mmike> BotaniCar: polovni ili novi?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: novi
<BotaniCar> Sjeb'o sam , sad mi neces nikaj probati prodati :) 
<Mmike> ma ne
<Mmike> neg
<Mmike> ne isplati se
<Mmike> za 2k kuna dobis tak krasan thinkpad
<Mmike> doso neki lik donjet neki kufer staroj
<Mmike> ponudio sam ga rotkvicama
<Mmike> nece :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj grickas rotkvicu
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> kaj si na to spao :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: slazem se, ali ne mogu kuminom tati reci da si kupi rabljeni laptop. Nije iz kaste koja to radi :) 
<vileni_> Mmike: rotkvice? stedis se za hamburger? :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kakve su rotkvice,jel' vec sezona ili su neke plastenicke ? Te bas ne volim 
<Mmike> vileni_: lol :D
<Mmike> nemam pojma
<Mmike> stara donjela
<Mmike> sad cemo pljeskavicu i rotkvice jest :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: obozavam rotkvice :)
<BotaniCar> Iss, staru majku trujes pljeskavicama :) Jel imate bar viskija da rastopi masnocu kasnije ? 
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> Došo Muji ogroman raèun za struju pa jebe Fati sve po spisku: Eto, pa ti i dalje posuðuj peglu po selu!!
<jelly> !
<BotaniCar> nego, malo dobrih vijesti o izlacenju para iz EU fondova: http://www.roditelji.hr/vijesti/od-iduce-skolske-godine-besplatno-voce-i-mlijecni-obrok-imat-ce-i-srednjoskolci/
<BotaniCar> jednom tjedno, ali super. 
<jelly> sam da se ne gađaju jabukama
<BotaniCar> Ma, gledam to u svjetlu onih nedavnih prica kak neki klinci ni za sendvic nemaju , mo'sh misliti kak njima starci mogu narance priustiti , bas mi je drago kaj se ovo desava. I, koka u filmicu veli da su utilizirali 96% ukupno raspolozive EU love
<vileni_> BotaniCar: jesi ti stavio onaj filmic sa ruckom u japanskoj skoli?
<Mmike> poproavio sam laptop
<Mmike> trebalo je sam ugasit vt'd
<Mmike> vt-d
<Mmike> cini se da je bug u biosu
<Mmike> iako nisam nasoa konkretnu konfirmaciju za to
<Mmike> upgradeirat cemo bios pa cemo vidit
<SilverSpace> http://lajk.s3.index.hr/index/800/ea6f3783-00b8-475c-ba20-61eb679e8a1f.jpeg
<BotaniCar> cek, ugasio si VT-D i kaj si popravio, grafiku ( switchanje s jedne na drugu grafu ) ?
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ne, to radi zdrkano, moram logoff/logon raditi, ne da mi se to
<Mmike> imam nvidiju upaljenu stalno
<BotaniCar> Kaj si slozil onda, nisam skuzio da imas vise problema?
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> dok sam imao vt-d upaljen
<Mmike> imo sam sranja
<Mmike> nemrem suspendat
<Mmike> onda odsuspendam
<Mmike> onda se nece bootat
<Mmike> onda se malo boota
<Mmike> onda xi ne rade
<vileni_> a dobro, nije da ti puno koristi vt-d
<Mmike> onda sam skuzio da dok mi laptop radi, istekam struju, laptop se smrzne
<BotaniCar> Znas da si pjevusim ovo kaj si natipkao ? :D
<Mmike> onda na bateriji se opce nece butat
<Mmike> lol :)O
<Mmike> vileni_: uopce mi ne koristi na laptopu
<Mmike> T520 nije imao vt-d
<Mmike> zato je i radio k'o urica
<jelly> misliš, nije imao uključen?
<jelly> moj T420s ima VT-d koji je može switchati u bios-u
<Mmike> jelly: nema podrsku za to
<Mmike> mislim da proc koji imam unutra ne kuzi to
<Mmike> 2670QM
<Mmike> http://ark.intel.com/products/53469/Intel-Core-i7-2670QM-Processor-6M-Cache-up-to-3_10-GHz
<Mmike> da, nema
<jelly> aha, i7
<jelly> ono kad je i5 manje kriplan od i7
<Mmike> kol'ko sam skuzio to ima smisla ak hocu recimo etherneticu skroz gurnut u virtualku
<Mmike> odnosno, to ce mi doma trebati kad cu u kvm turnit win7 i rec nvidiji da ode skroz u virtualku
<vileni_> yep
<vileni_> ja sam uzeo amd zbog toga
<vileni_> i na kraju ne koristim to
<Mmike> zbog vt-d a?
<vileni_> iommu kod amd
<vileni_> jeftinije mi bilo za proc/ploca kombinaciju koja to podrzava
<Mmike> ja nisam opce na to obracao paznju
<Mmike> na kraju super ispalo :)
<vileni_> ma ti si "kol'ko ovaj tu, najbolji?"
<vileni_> :D
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> ocel' netko kupit W520? :D
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> T520!
<BotaniCar> vileni_: ako imas paru to je najbolji moguci pristup :D
<vileni_> Mmike: ja nesmijem
<BotaniCar> Mmike: osobno ne trebam ali mogu sestru pitat', nesto trazi, pokaj ?
<Mmike> BotaniCar: dvetisoc kun
<Mmike> 1700 kuna
<Mmike> 8 gigi rama dobije, jedino nemam ssd za turit unutra
<Mmike> BotaniCar: jedino kaj je plastika iza razbijena - opo mi na pod, naime :D
<BotaniCar> Turi ga na njuskalo, frajer slabiji prodaje za 2300
<Mmike> da, al' njegov nije pao :D
<Mmike> plus, mozda onaj zadrzim za djelove, kajjaznam
<Mmike> iako, realno, fakat mi ne treba
<vileni_> Mmike: sta nemas jedno 6 laptopa? :)
<BotaniCar> *samo 6 laptopa
<Mmike> imam jedno 6 previse, da
<Mmike> kreten
<Mmike> imam x201, 2x220, T520 i W520
<vileni_> sta nije bio neki R?
<vileni_> i netbook
<Mmike> aha, fakat
<Mmike> imam i R52, taj mi je za kodi
<Mmike> btw, ne radi jubito vise na kodiju :(
<Mmike> vileni_: imam onaj mali Acer D520
<vileni_> meni je radio nekidan
<vileni_> btw, intel nuc mi i dalje bez premca za kodi
<SilverSpace> vileni_: nuc ima i5 proc?
<vileni_> SilverSpace: ovaj moj ima celerka 
<vileni_> na 2.0 ili 2.4
<vileni_> ~10w ili manje trosi kompletan stroj
<SilverSpace> ja sam jako zadovoljan ovim amd 5350 APU
<vileni_> jesam i ja, ali taj mi ima drugu ulogu :)
<jelly> ken liiii
<SilverSpace> ke
<vileni_> haha
<Mmike> vileni_: koju verziju youtub plagina imas na kodiju?
<vileni_> Mmike: pitaj me za 1h :)
<vileni_> ili ako znas kako preko terminala provjeriti
<Mmike> nemam pojma
<Mmike> naime, citam, addon novi ne postoji
<Mmike> lik koji je to radio je odustao
<Mmike> a stari addon ne radi jer je jubito nesh promijenoi
<vileni_> hm
<vileni_> ja u principu saljem preko onog plugina za chrome
<vileni_> youtube na tv
<vileni_> neznam jel to drukcije sta
<vileni_> kako je zakon lxc, dignuo kontejner i istestirao jel ce mi skripta izbildati nesto bez greske unutar 3min
<Mmike> :D
<vileni_> Mmike: ne radi mi youtube plugin kad odem na njega
<vileni_> ali mogu slati linkove
<vileni_> preko play to kodi ekstenzije
<Mmike> vileni_, kak se manifestira 'ne radi' ?
<Mmike> te, kaj je to 'play to kodi' ekstenzija?
<vileni_> Mmike: to https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/play-to-kodi/fncjhcjfnnooidlkijollckpakkebden?hl=en
<vileni_> a ne radi tako sto kaze nesto
<vileni_> tipa bad request
<BotaniCar__> Mmike, ovo ne pomaze https://github.com/kolinger/plugin.video.youtube/releases/download/5.1.17/plugin.video.youtube-5.1.17.zip ? ( http://forum.kodi.tv/showthread.php?tid=200735&page=206 )
<Mmike> vileni_, da, to isto mene jaebe
<Mmike> BotaniCar__, nisam probao
<Mmike> budem kasnije
<Mmike> sastavljao sam ikeja ormar do saad
<Mmike> dok mi je dete kralo sarafe i udaralo cekicem skoro sve kaj je udarljivo
* ivoks changed the topic of #ubuntu-hr to: | Upotrebom ovog kanala pristajete na uvjete opisane na https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService/hr | Ubuntu, OpenStack, F1, Ford&Mazda | cryptovalute i narodnjaci zabranjeni | Stigli su Ubuntu 15.10 i OpenStack Liberty!
<BotaniCar__> Mmike, ja s malim sjednem u hodniku na deku, dam mu cavala i vijaka, drva i cekicak i pustim ga da se igra :) 
<BotaniCar__> ne jebem, i u vrtic smo nosili ( svi starci ) :L) 
<Mmike> kil
<Mmike> kul
<Mmike> ja sam prejako lupo
<Mmike> i sad mi jos jace zuji u usima
#ubuntu-hr 2016-03-11
<SilverSpace> jurt
<BotaniCar> Jogurt
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/sve-vise-tvrtki-odlucuje-se-posluzitelje-proizv/151290.aspx
<SilverSpace> skuzili da je tak i tak i u ovim drugim sve kinesko
<dodobas> F9
<Mmike> BotaniCar: http://www.index.hr/black/clanak/quotda-je-vise-ovakvih-ljudiquot-kontrolor-zagrebparkinga-pomogao-spasiti-dvogodisnje-dijete/880159.aspx
<SilverSpace> navodno neka vikend akcija http://is.gd/Yu2A3L
<Mmike> BotaniCar: si vidio naseg drazena? :D
<SilverSpace> Lako je majstor biti ako imaš alat"
<BotaniCar> Mmike: jesam , bravo za njega
<BotaniCar> jelly: si vid'o https://www.exploit-db.com/exploits/39535/ ( ne sjecam se je si rek'o da vise ne trosis exime nigdje ili ne ) 
<obruT> ja sam zadnji put exim trosio 2005-te
<jelly> nisam vidijo
<jelly> al me ne dira
<BotaniCar> ++
<VjetarSaSunca> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6jMhMVEjEQg
<datase> YouTube: The Dangers Of Social Media (Child Predator Social Experiment) Girl Edition! - 0:07:01 - 43458111 views - 266558 likes / 16194 dislikes
<dodobas> e Mmike nakraju sam uspio sve posloziti tako da imam dva 'soft' locka... odnosno ako postoji advisory lock,,, do nothing ... pa advisory_lockovi ne blockaju aplikaciju
<dodobas> i naravno partial unique index ...
<Mmike> dodobas: a, tko ti cisti advirosy lockove?
<dodobas> pa na kraju procesa koji ga uzme...
<dodobas> sigurno se pitas ... sto ako se proces srusi ... prije nego se makne advisory lock... 
<Mmike> dakako da se pitam
<Mmike> al' to je isti problem kao i kad imas lockove u tablici
<Mmike> tebi je u biti 'lock' oznaka dal' je task 'u obradi' ili ne
<Mmike> kad kazemo 'lock' ne mislimo na database lockove, right?
<dodobas> nemam s tim problem... jer to ce samo zaustaviti processing koji mogu uvijek ponovno pokrenuti nakon sto rijesim/hendlam problem koji se desio
<dodobas> a imam jedan 'for update' lock... 
<dodobas> koji mi ne treba jer kompleksnost 'sto se radi' rjesavam prije nego pocne obrada
<dodobas> lockovi u tablici mi ne pomazu... jer upit koji odreduje sto ce se lockat ... traje 25-30ms ... sto je dovoljno da se desi problem ... :)
<Mmike> lockovi u tablici su tu samo da ti se ne desi da dva workera uzmu isti task na obradu
<Mmike> pa onda moras serijalizirat to
<dodobas> http://jebo.me/pas/8
<dodobas> a da samo sto je tih 25ms dovoljno da 2 workera odluce uzeti iste taskove...
<obruT> meni ovo izgleda kao da netko nesto krivo radi :)
<dodobas> obruT: upit ?
<obruT> da :)
<dodobas> pa jednostavno je ...
<dodobas> odaberi zadatke za svaki device koji imaju najranije pocetho vrijeme
<obruT> nemos to s nekim queueima rijesit ?
<dodobas> obruT: pa ovo je queue :)
<obruT> upisi u google "using database as queue" :P
<dodobas> znam...
<obruT> ja cak imam usage case za koristenje baze za queue, medjutim sam svejedno to odlucio prebaciti na activemq iako cu zbog meni potebnih razloga u bazi imati evidenciju taskova
<dodobas> da... ali nadji mi queue koji ce ti dati odgovor na pitanje ... koji je task s minimalnim pocetnim vremenom
<jelly> zasto ti treba odgovor na to pitanje :-)
<dodobas> u pozadini svega toga je rabbitmq + celery ... a ova tablica je samo 'scheduler'
<dodobas> zato ste uredaji mogu poslati podatak iz proslosti ...
<jelly> mozda ti treba queue da scheduliras taskove za queue
<jelly> kornjače... do poda
<dodobas> ili imas reprocessing podataka s nekim pocetnim vremenom ... dok istovremeno primas live podatke jer moras okidat alarme/workflowe ...
<obruT> dodobas: znaci nekad trebas obraditi job koji je dosao kasnije, ali ima ranije pocetno vrijeme ?
<dodobas> da
<obruT> to znaci da obrada mora ici s nekom vremenskom zadrskom ?
<obruT> e upravo to ja za jedan projekt trebam rijesiti, javim ti se kroz tjedan dana jer cu to sljedeci tjedan radit :)
<dodobas> pa obrada je kostakta pojava ... :)
<dodobas> obrada starih podataka ne smije blockati obradu 'zivih' podataka
<obruT> ma sve se to da rijesit bez kompliciranja baze... cak i reprocesiranje, upravo zbog reprocesiranja u gore navednom cu voditi evidenciju taskova u bazi
<dodobas> obruT: to sam i ja mislio dok nisam probao koristiti DVA (2) workera :)
<Mmike> dodobas: wo-ha, taj CTE je opak gore, si siguran da ti je shema sane? :)
<dodobas> Mmike: odaberi task s najmanjim start timeom po device-u ...
<dodobas> shema je jedna tablica... :)
<Mmike> dodobas: koji se trenutno ne vrti
<Mmike> mosh pejstat shemu nekud?
<dodobas> http://jebo.me/pas/9
<Mmike> dodobas: da, sjebato
<dodobas> Mmike: a da :)
<Mmike> dodobas: mosh explain analyze turnit za taj kveri?
<dodobas> CTE.. cek
<dodobas> http://explain.depesz.com/s/Mfy
<Mmike> Rows Removed by Filter: 175653
<Mmike> al' da
<Mmike> jeben je postgres
<Mmike> je-ben!
<Mmike> dodobas: for fun bi to trebao probati u mysqlu  :D
<Mmike> a i u oraklju
<BotaniCar> Your definition of fun sucks. No titties
<BotaniCar> http://gizmodo.com/opera-now-has-built-in-ad-blockers-claimed-to-be-45-f-1763998274
<BotaniCar> Opera bi nazzad u igru :)
<Mmike> 127.0.0.1   ephsi.adocean.pl
<Mmike> 127.0.0.1   gdehr.hit.gemius.pl
<Mmike> 127.0.0.1   ads1.njuskalo.hr
<Mmike> nema reklama
<Mmike> moram si slozit dnsmasq lokalni
<Mmike> i onda mogu odjebat cijelu *.adocean.pl domenu
<SilverSpace> je a kaj bi vi bez reklame
<dodobas> Mmike: taj seq-scan bi mozda i mogao rijesiti ...
<dodobas> ali kako 'cistim' tablicu broj redova nece biti prevelik
<BotaniCar> Mmike: si probao kad owncloud posluzivati ngnixom ? Jel radi kaj brze/ tlaci stroj manje ? 
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> ne, kao, nisma probao
<Mmike> ono kaj je u paketu, to je to
<vileni_> jel stavio tko owncloud9?
<BotaniCar> Sad mi se pocelo redovno tridesetak usera kacit i postaje stroj loadan, morati cu mu ili dodati resursa ili promijeniti posluzitelj. 
<Mmike> vileni_: bum ja za vikend
<Mmike> vileni_: ovo kaj imam cu ubit skroz i dic novo
<Mmike> exportat sve kalendare i kontakte van
<vileni_> Mmike: mene apgrejd zanima :)
<Mmike> srecom fajlova nemam puno tak da nije bed
<Mmike> vileni_: dada, budem to, svakako
<vileni_> ali dokumentiraj ovo svoje, da imamo za failove :P
<Mmike> al' onda cu ubit
<Mmike> haha :D
<BotaniCar> Mmike: meni je "contacts" modul prestao raditi na 8.2 , tebi radi ? 
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> mislim ,ja jesam na 82.
<Mmike> a, serem
<Mmike> 8.1 :D
<BotaniCar> meni je nakon azuriranja 8.1 > 8.2 contacts poceo javljati greske 
<vileni_> BotaniCar: vidim da za 9 spominju nginx i php7, to mora biti brze od apachea bez da ista drugo promijenis :)
<BotaniCar> php7 .. hmm, ne znam kaj bu moj centos (6) rek'o za to :) 
<vileni_> neznam, na debianoidima ondrej ppa spasava stvar :)
<obruT> BotaniCar: bude ti reko -> dodaj novi repo :P
<BotaniCar> :-) Meni ce EPEl vjerojatno uskocit', stra' me da ne potrga sve drugo kaj lezi na toj kanti 
<BotaniCar> obruT: da. 
<BotaniCar> obruT: si mi pit'o za IPv6 na optici? Znam, zaboravio sam te onaj dan podsjetiti.
<hrvojem> vileni_: gdje vidis za nginx i php7 ?
<hrvojem> vidim za nginx, ali vidim da hoce php5 :)
<hrvojem> https://doc.owncloud.org/server/9.0/admin_manual/installation/nginx_configuration.html
<obruT> BotaniCar: zaboravio, probacem sad kolegu priupitat ak je tu u zgradi...
<BotaniCar> obruT: posalji memo samo, nisu mi jos uredjaj donjeli pa nije zurba, samo gledam u kablic i slinim :) 
<BotaniCar> CANYON AE27FR9W230VW LED lamp, A60 shape, E27, 9W, 220-240V, 300°, 806 lm, 2700K, Ra>80, 50000 h |  11.30  HRK # se kuzi tko u LED lampe dovoljno da mi veli da li je ova dobra ili ne ? 
<BotaniCar> Jebenti, opet novi kayako 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: mozda ti promakne, pohvalio sam G.Vojkovica, podcrtaj datum u kalendaru :) 
<Mmike> promaklo mi je 
<Mmike> di si ga pohvalio?
<BotaniCar> na njegovom zidu, veli da se treba zgasnut citav drzavni aparat, ionako smo 95% vjernici kojima vjera nalaze da si pomazemo :) 
<BotaniCar> I, ima pravo, kad se desi sranje ionako pomaze raja 
<BotaniCar> 5% deklariranih dzedaja se bude snaslo, ili cemo i njima pomoci :)
<SilverSpace> Zbog financijskih problema čini se da bi Formula 1 mogla ostati bez jedne od najboljih staza u kalendaru 
<SilverSpace> Brazil
<vileni_> hrvojem: https://owncloud.org/blog/time-to-upgrade-to-owncloud-9-0/ tu kaze pod preparation
<BotaniCar> Kaj, Brazilci nemaju da plate da F1 dodje k njima, ili ? 
<SilverSpace> upitno je hoće li si moći priuštiti utrku i ove sezone.
<SilverSpace> nema se para
<vileni_> hrvojem: ionako bi trebao php7 biti backwards kompatibilan pa bi moralo raditi :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: na stranu zezanje, ne znam kako stvar zaista funkcionira: da li Brazil plati da F1 dodje drzati utrku, ili F1 kupi pravo da odrzi utrku ? Tko tu nema para ?
<vileni_> ako netko ima para, to je F1
<vileni_> tj bernie
<vileni_> mislim da je svima drugima to trosak :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: mislim da svi placaju berniju da bi vozili kod njih
<jelly> vileni_: da nisi stavio :) na kraj recenice sa "php" i "backwards kompatibilan" cudno bi te gledao
<BotaniCar> Znaci, nitko nije bas ziher kak moneyflow u stvari ide :) 
<SilverSpace> jedino nisam siguran za monako
<vileni_> jelly: svaki dan cujem "it should work" i uvijek je sinonim sa "it won't"
<vileni_> sljedece sto cujem je "fix it"
<SilverSpace> sljedece sezone f1 bolidi bi drasticno trebali promjeniti izgled
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_PPhfA5XNaE
<datase> YouTube: Sebastian Vettel likes to mess and joke with Mercedes Drivers - 0:03:02 - 257896 views - 1290 likes / 11 dislikes
<VjetarSaSunca> eh, NDISv6
<VjetarSaSunca> preporod
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: ovo https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/hardware/ff556026(v=vs.85).aspx? 
<BotaniCar> koju reviziju trosis ?
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: ne znam koju reviziju trošim, znam samo da sam uštekao Tehtering i da je mašina postala brza kao ZX Spectrum
<VjetarSaSunca> I odna sam googlao, i po preporuci stavio NDIS6 driver
<BotaniCar> aha, mislio sam da programiras neki mrezni kuJac 
<VjetarSaSunca> Ma ne
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar:  čekam optiku pa sam na HSDPA
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: cime, o cime, je tresnjeFka zasluzila optiku prije mog sela </ljubomoran> :)
<VjetarSaSunca> Trešnjefka BotaniCar ?
<VjetarSaSunca> podrkao lončiće?
<VjetarSaSunca> valjda misliš Kustošija :)
<VjetarSaSunca> No ovo je u NZ, zgrada, optika mi je ispred vrata
<BotaniCar> Ujebenti, da zakaj sam te nagurao na tresnjeFku, a crnomerec bi bio manje netocan :) Pardon 
<VjetarSaSunca> LOL
<BotaniCar> kaj sad delas u NZ ? Ured ?
<VjetarSaSunca> Ovo je kod stare
<BotaniCar> ok, "ured" :)
<VjetarSaSunca> Ured, da. :D
<VjetarSaSunca> I najebem se matere i AmiÅ u i VIPu
<VjetarSaSunca> kreteni
<BotaniCar> ++
<VjetarSaSunca> Neće to bit kod nas ko u DE nikad
<VjetarSaSunca> Evo migrirao sam na jači root server i plaćam mjesečno 10€ manje
<VjetarSaSunca> jer jer Hetzner odlučio imat takvu poudu :)
<VjetarSaSunca> ponudu*
<VjetarSaSunca> da ne velim da je garantirani bandwith porastao sa 200mbit na 1Gbit
<jelly> nz, pretpostavljam, vama ne znaci Novi Zeland
<BotaniCar> jelly: Kaj drugo, odmah kraj Sigeta :) 
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly: lol
<VjetarSaSunca> Novi Zagreb
<VjetarSaSunca> Zapruđe do Vladivostoka!
<BotaniCar> Najjaci Zagreb ! 
<VjetarSaSunca> Vrijeme je da se isplati uskrsnica :)
<SilverSpace> fuj
<SilverSpace> speedtest-cli --server 1878
<SilverSpace> joj kak me jebu sa brzinom
<SilverSpace> odselio bi se iz kvarta samo zbog interneta
<SilverSpace> bome bankok banka pala od lopov haker cca 80 milica dolara
<SilverSpace>  https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/speedtest.png
<BotaniCar> kak si sabornici lko sloze da petkom idu ranije doma :) "Izasli smo van da srusimo kvorum" :)
<jelly> SilverSpace: mda, i meni daje samo 40% brzine uploada
<jelly> Download: 305.59 Mbits/s Upload: 213.64 Mbits/s
<jelly> trebao bi imati 500/500
<jelly> BotaniCar: metlama i motikama ih treba docekat na izlazu i terat natrag na posal
<jelly> From: Luka Modric <luka.modric@[cenzura].hr>
<BotaniCar> jelly: suglasan!
<BotaniCar> Umro lik , inzinjer koji je za IKEA-u osmislio "lako za slozit po doma" koncept sastavljanja namjestaja. 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ne znam jel ti kaj znaci, chromecast je u Svijetu medija 369HRK
<SilverSpace> jelly: sad me provociras
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ma da bas se lako slozi :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: nemrem ni zamisliti na kaj je to moglo liciti da netko pametan nije osmislio sistematiku :)
<SilverSpace> uvijek moram za nekim popravljati 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: uh da
<BotaniCar> I fakat nemrem reci, ja sam sav svoj namjestaj, bez obzira na mjesto kupnje, sastavljao sam, i IKEA-in mi je bio full lagan. Sheme uredne, ne previse dijelova, kaj vise da trazim
<SilverSpace> da tko zna shemu procitati nema frke 
<SilverSpace> dosta njih nema pojma pa se zna svasta dogoditi
<SilverSpace> ona komoda za cipele je fakat teska za sloziti ako ne gledas shemu
<SilverSpace> a pogotovo ako ko moj frend sve sitne djelove otvori i strpa u jednu kutiju 
<BotaniCar> Nu ,da ako ne citas kuharicu, a ne znas jelo od prije, i jaja je tesko ispec :)
<jelly> jel taj chromecast ima... ono... hdmi-cec?
<jelly> vele da ima https://medium.com/@jankoroettgers/chromecast-now-works-with-your-tv-s-remote-control-b8572fe2d0b1#.y5an7wxv4
<SilverSpace> jelly: kaj si to nabavio chromecast
<jelly> ne, Mmike prodaje
<jelly> gledam jel bi uzeo
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> koja verzija 1 ili dva
<BotaniCar> jelly: koja je upotreban svrha toga ako mi kao source moze biti samo telefon ? Nekak mi je skuplje trosit' mjegovu vezu da streamam na telku nego DSL 
<SilverSpace> hm
<BotaniCar> "Chromecast streama sadržaj sa clouda, tako da uvijek dobijete najveću kvalitetu 1080p HD videozapisa i surround zvuk." super, znaci da nemrem ni tu malo na bandwithu usparat' ( lowres)
<jelly> BotaniCar: ha?  source moze biti bilo sto na mrezi, dlna, kurac palac
<BotaniCar> jelly: vjerojatno bi se ja trebao primiti specke, a ne reklamnog letka
<jelly> kaj ce mi za telefon :-)
<jelly> tko jos gleda pornjavu na telefonu
<BotaniCar> Pa, that beeing the point :) telefon > porn > tv :) 
<jelly> pardon.  crtice.
<BotaniCar> Lijepo ostavim browser history na PC-u netaknut,a  gledam pornjavu :) pa se zena nema na kaj srdit :)
<BotaniCar> nda, crtice, i meni se omaklo 
<jelly> velis, bolje da google i nsa zna nego zena
<BotaniCar> Ae 
<vileni_> jelly: mislim da ne prodaje vise :)
<jelly> ah, problem rijesen
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ona pasta za popravak daljinca nije bas dobra
<SilverSpace> bro se odljepio od gume
<SilverSpace> brzo*
<SilverSpace> moram smisliti bolju forura popravak
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: steta :(
<SilverSpace> za sad mi se najbolje pokazala dvostrana traka i alu folija
<Mmike> jelly: ma, uzeo frend
<Mmike> jelly: idem u london za tjedan-dva pa ti mogu od tam donjet ak je jefinije ak osh
<jelly> Mmike: ne treba, ak trazim da mi doneses jedno 5 komada rpi3 budes me mrzio :-)
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> nebum
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> ti mi bar nisi nikad shell na flyu mijenjao :)
<obruT> jelly: mislis, donijet ce ti 6 komada (mig mig) :)
<obruT> vec vidim mmikea kak ga na carini zajebavaju zbog 20 rpijeva ;)
<jelly> "za osobne potrebe"
<jelly> mislim, bar 3 cu poklonit 
<jelly> obruT: reko, nemre taj rpi biti gori STB od ovih koje sad imamo...
<jelly> a za promjenu je pravi armhf pa mogu stavit normalnu distru
<obruT> od ovih nasih definitivno nije gori :)
<vileni_> o, rpi3
<vileni_> Mmike: kad ce ham burger
<Mmike> bam-hurger
<Mmike> necu stic dana
<vileni_> pa i bolje, pljeska jos djeluje
<vileni_> ali opcenito kako imas planove
<api984> dan ljudovi
<api984> ste zivi
<vileni_> kako tko
<api984> umorni.... 
<Mmike> odrzava li tko tu koji mailman?
<vileni_> ja bi jso jednu kavu
<Mmike> ili nesh takvog?
<api984> Mmike, nisam probao mailman jos... 
<vileni_> mailman, jel to kao superman za postu?
<api984> Mmike, aka nesto za slat newslettere... 
<Mmike> vileni_: da
<Mmike> api984: ne, mailing list manager
<api984> Mmike, ups.. tocno
<api984> Mmike, phplist je za newsletter kaj ne... 
<Mmike> api984: pojma
<vileni_> znaci spam
<api984> ima kaj novog.. zanimljivog mozda
<api984> neki linux sysadmin oglas di mozda?
<vileni_> pa imas toga di hoces :)
<Mmike> api984: bas bio u crossvaliji na rucku :D
<Mmike> imaju veliki plakat na ulazu kak traze sistemce :)
<api984> Mmike, crossvaliju sam vidio,,, poslao mail 1... moguce moram CV dotjerat malo
<api984> kod mene ide sve na MS pomalo
<api984> tako da linuxa nece ostat puno
<vileni_> ja koga god sretnem da je linuxas ili radi tamo ili je radio tamo
<api984> hehe
<api984> iskreno volio bi dalje sve linux samo
<api984> neda mi se vise mix env radit 
<api984> zivcira me win 
<vileni_> to je prirodna evolucija :)
<api984> hehe
<vileni_> ali pazi da nikome ne spomenes da znas win :D
<vileni_> inace ti uvale azure, reinstalaciju AD-a u uredu i slicno
<api984> je... izbacit iz CVa odmah 
<Mmike> api984: eto blitz pitanje jedno koje bi te mogli ptiati: kako HTTP protokol odrzava state?
<api984> Mmike, keepalive
<api984> :D
<api984> lol
<Mmike> fail
<Mmike> :)
<api984> znao
<api984> da bude fail
<Mmike> http protokol je stateless
<Mmike> nema statea :)
<api984> hehe
<api984> eto
<Mmike> kad kazes: host -t mx bla.com
<Mmike> sto znaci ono -t mx  ?
<api984> izbaci mx recorde
<api984> od hosta
<Mmike> kul
<Mmike> ok, sad napisi: host -t mx hotmail.com
<Mmike> i reci mi na koji ce host doc mail kad posaljem nesto na hotmail.com
<Mmike> api984: a onda napravi isto i za google.com, pa mi reci na koji ce host tam mail doc
<api984> svi su priority 5 po outputu
<api984> i round robin je
<api984> za hotmail.com
<vileni_> Mmike: a nslookup mx1.hotmail.com? :)
<Mmike> api984: a za googlo?
<Mmike> vileni_: tko jos koristi nslookup? :)
<vileni_> Mmike: pa moras malo legacy
<vileni_> meni super kako sam naviknut ps -ef
<api984> Mmike, ima najmanji priority 10
<vileni_> i odna dodjem na freebsd i gledam wtf
<api984> Mmike, prvo mora ici na 10 pa na sljedeci veci
<SilverSpace> zjevvv
<Mmike> api984: gut
<Mmike> api984: nije da ne znas nist :D
<Mmike> api984: znas dodat vhost u apache?
<api984> da
<api984> namevirtualhost *:port
<Mmike> nop
<Mmike> to gore je u biti vrlo lose
<api984> Mmike, to je samo pocetak
<api984> stavljas IP inace
<Mmike> NameVirtualHost treba, al' ne turas * tamo, neg turnes IP
<Mmike> api984: a na nginux?
<api984> Mmike, sek da vidim... neznam za nj napamet... stvljam ip uvijek
<api984> Mmike, listen IP;
<api984> ili listen ip:80;
<api984> tj port
<api984> ne mora biti 80 naravno
<api984> na nginxu vecinom imam reverse proxy in use
<api984> ps. moram ici ca
<api984> cujemo se u pon
<api984> Mmike, smislis jos 20tak pitanja za pon?
<Mmike> api984: smislit cemo on the place :D
<api984> ok
<api984> u pon
<api984> pozz
<api984> da vidim koliko sam glup
<api984> :D
<vileni_> pa zapravo nije to losa ideja, napraviti pool pitanja 
<vileni_> za ljude koji nisu sigurni sto bi trebali znati
<Mmike> vileni_: zeckviz :)
<vileni_> zeckviz?
<vileni_> a, kviz bot
<jelly> Mmike: jesi skuzio da su u 2.4 totalno izbacili NameVirtualHost
<Mmike> jelly: u biti
<Mmike> nisam :D
<Mmike> jelly: good one :)
<jelly> di su ona nasa stara pitanja...
<jelly> ap...jebga https://etherpad.fr/p/linuxadminpitanja
<jelly> Mmike: ^^ 
<vileni_> "kako se izlazi iz vima?" pitanje koje cujem od developera svako toliko :D
<vileni_> nuzni preduvjeti za apache sa vise ssl hostova?
<vileni_> ako je SNI u pitanju, mislim da nije vise bitno
<jelly> vileni_: ako znas sto je SNI dobis bonus bod za to
<jelly> ak imas vise od 7-9 bodova si vec faca.  Ekipu koja je imala 11+ bodova je uglavnom firmi bila preskupa :-)
<vileni_> lol
<vileni_> sta je bod po pitanju ili?
<jelly> da
<vileni_> rekoh bi da 10 imam sigurno
<jelly> (ak, neka pitanja su za 2 boda bila)
<jelly> pa trebao bi imati ako se bavis tim poslom
<vileni_> jos ako man smijem pogledati
<vileni_> jel polagao tko aws cert koji?
<jelly> sad gledam bi li isao na Azure neki, fore radi :-)
<vileni_> haha
<vileni_> tako da mozes instalirati mssql na linux
<jobenty> pozdrav
<jobenty> imam neku staru matičnu ploču koja i ne mogu butati linux sa usbsticka ploča podržava butanje sa usb floppy diska mogu li butati sa flopija pa onda pokrenuti instalaciju sa sticka?
<ivoks> mozes
<ivoks> ali pitanje je stane li kernel i initrd na floppy
<ivoks> nemas cdrom?
<jobenty> imam cd rom ali trenutno ne mogu spržit cd
<jobenty> nego imam i UBCD na jednom starijem cdu
<ivoks> nece ti stati kernel na floppy
<ivoks> 6,5M	/boot/vmlinuz-4.2.0-30-generic
<ivoks> postoji bolji nacin
<ivoks> butanje s mreze, ako ti mrezna kartica po podrzava
<jobenty> Ako butam UBCD mogu li tada instalirati linux sa sticka
<ivoks> or
<ivoks> tj., ili
<ivoks> puppy linux
<ivoks> on ti omogucava butanje s drugog uredjaja
<ivoks> pa mozes odabrati butanje s usba
<jobenty> a kako da u terminalu vidim sve diskove koji su rapoloživi
<ivoks> lsblk
<jobenty> ok hvala
<ivoks> mozda puppy linux nece ici
<Vlado9A3CY> dobra vecer
<jelly> zanimljive cijene https://blog.scaleway.com/2016/03/08/c2-insanely-affordable-x64-servers/
<vileni_> 23
<vileni_> ping 
<jelly> nema te
<jelly> odnio te san
<vileni_> jelly: zasto imam ogroman packet loss na iskonu? :)
<jelly> vileni_: odakle?
<jelly> odn. prema kamo?
<vileni_> pa prema google sam sad gledao kda mi stekalo
<vileni_> sad je ok, ali skace stalno
<jelly> vileni_: prema google.com?
<vileni_> jelly: da
<jelly> kajjaznam, mene trenutno baca na neki node u Pragu
<jelly> i ide preko Telia uplinka
<jelly> i mtr se ne buni bas previse
<jelly> stddev 5ms
<vileni_> meni kaze 30-40% packet loss
<vileni_> kad radi ping je ok
<jelly> ja vidim vise nego uobicajeno packet lossa, ali oko 4%
<vileni_> moram si prebaciti modem u router mode, onda cu imati bolji pregled
<vileni_> tj, bridge mode
<jelly> i naravno imam loss na lokalnom wirelessu
<jelly> zanimljivo, iz ofisa ide na fra02s20-in-f14.1e100.net a sa dsl-a ide isto na fra02s20-in-f14.1e100.net sasvim drugim putem
<vileni_> jelly: jel radi korisnicka sluzba subotom?
<jelly> naravno, radi 24/7
<jelly> vileni_: jel tvoj mtr slici na jedan od ova dva http://paste.debian.net/hidden/12692826/
<vileni_> jelly: na drugi
<vileni_> jelly: i mogu ih bilokad traziti da me prebace na bridge mode?
<jelly> vileni_: nisam 100% siguran ali brijem da da
<vileni_> kul, moram probati
<vileni_> mozda sad netko jedva ceka moj poziv
<Mmike> http://kck.st/1ToR19c
<Mmike> http://www.azleg.state.az.us/FormatDocument.asp?inDoc=/ars/28/00895.htm&Title=28&DocType=ARS
#ubuntu-hr 2016-03-12
<tonil> jelly, eurovision ove godine mozda i nece biti los https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l7m3wOGhEvE
<datase> YouTube: Iveta Mukuchyan - LoveWave (Armenia) 2016 Eurovision Song Contest - 0:02:54 - 757846 views - 11921 likes / 1987 dislikes
<Mmike> ivoks, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PDIbhV8Nvq8
<datase> YouTube: Smart Mirror Progress: October - 0:02:02 - 247192 views - 1022 likes / 52 dislikes
<tonil> Mmike, zakon vidio cijeli nacrt projekta u detalje na engadgetu  jos 2014
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/_cache/2ee2bc4624e55e836e9e67fcde1b1e24.10b8c7f37970dd6da855689058889e53.jpg
<tonil> "I like my women like my Victorian houses: with a big haunted basement."
<tonil> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/posjet-svedske-ministrice-ericssonu-nikoli-tesli/151324.aspx
<tonil> ajmo bosnians
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan
<tonil> riknio na ovo https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FOzIhC94meY
<datase> YouTube: Mission Impossible 4, Ghost Protocol -  OoOoOoOoOo Rukfaš - 0:00:06 - 22230 views - 42 likes / 2 dislikes
#ubuntu-hr 2016-03-13
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<vileni_> Mmike: imas kvm i lxc na istom stroju?
<Mmike> vileni_, imas
<vileni_> Mmike: pa imam, pitam jel ti imas
<vileni_> :)
<vileni_> jel te mucio dnsmasq?
<Mmike> vileni_, pa imam
<Mmike> u kom kontekstu?
<Mmike> osh napravit isto sto i sa LXCjem?
<vileni_> Mmike: pa nece mi dignuti lxcbr0
<Mmike> tko, libvirt?
<Mmike> ili?
<Mmike> ja imam hrpu dnsmasqova na stroju, jedan od NMa, jedan od lxca, i par od KVMa, u biti 3, jer imam tri mreze skonfigurisane
<Mmike> u biti imam 4, al' za 4tu imam MAAS server koji se brine oko DHCPa i DNSa
<Mmike> vileni_, malo vise infoa daj
<vileni_> Mmike: imao sam na vise mjesta definirano bind-interfaces i except
<vileni_> i sad sam umjesto except stavio interface
<vileni_> i ok je, osim sto mi binda jos na ::
<Mmike> nekaj ti je spotrgano onda
<Mmike> jer ti se onda nesh nece tjet pokrenit
<vileni_> i ne pokrene mi lxcbr0 uopce
<Mmike> sto je i logicno
<vileni_> pa neznam, sve sam purgeao, i ponovno instalirao i opet nece
<vileni_> isto imam par kvm dnsmasq
<vileni_> i network manager
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> ak se neki servis binda na sve interfejse
<Mmike> nemres pokrenut onda jos jedan koji bi se bindo samo na neki
<Mmike> na istom socketu, jel
<Mmike> aj pejstaj ps -ef | grep dnsmasq
<vileni_> pa maknuo sam to da se binda na sve
<vileni_> hm, u lxc po defaultu kaze bind-interfaces
<vileni_> i except-interface=lxcbr0
<vileni_> sta nije ideja da se binda na njega
<Mmike> lxc-dns+  1972     1  0 Mar03 ?        00:00:00 dnsmasq -s lxc -S /lxc/ -u lxc-dnsmasq --strict-order --bind-interfaces --pid-file=/run/lxc/dnsmasq.pid --listen-address 10.0.3.1 --dhcp-range 10.0.3.30,10.0.3.254 --dhcp-lease-max=253 --dhcp-no-override --except-interface=lo --interface=lxcbr0 --dhcp-leasefile=/var/lib/misc/dnsmasq.lxcbr0.leases --dhcp-authoritative 
<Mmike> --except-interface ti je kriv, izgleda
<Mmike> al' nije ti problem u tom dnsmasqu
<Mmike> taj se nemre pokrenut
<Mmike> jer je neki koji se porkene prije njega vec otvorio sockete po svim interfejsima
<Mmike> i sad se ovaj nema di bajndat
<vileni_> eto ga
<vileni_> bind
<vileni_> tj bind9
<Mmike> ? :)
<Mmike> oklen ti to? :D
<vileni_> kako mislis otkud
<Mmike> pa bind9
<Mmike> zakaj to imas instalirano?
<vileni_> pa kao da nisi nikad opalio apt-get na krivom stroju :)
<vileni_> sad mi sere nesto za apparmor
<Mmike> :)
<vileni_> ok, i to rijesio
<vileni_> jos da rijesim zasto mi ne zeli rebootati stroj
<Mmike> obruT, SilverSpace : http://www.njuskalo.hr/gradski-bicikli/ktm-bicikl-oglas-15613990
<Mmike> kako je to biciklo?, KTM, to je ok?
<vileni_> ktm je dobra marka :)
<vileni_> imaju super motocikle, a i bicikli su dobri
<vileni_> ja imam ktm 29er
<Mmike> zeni gledam gracko biciklo
<jobenty> netko budan?
<jobenty> trebam malu pomoć
<VjetarSaSunca> reci jobenty 
<jobenty> pripremio sam disk za instalaciju
<jobenty> i sad bih instalirao archbang
<VjetarSaSunca> dobro....
<VjetarSaSunca> Koje je pitanje?
<jobenty> moraju li sve particije koje ću upotrijebiti prilikom instalacije biti mount ili unmount?
<VjetarSaSunca> :)
<VjetarSaSunca> Jedno iskustveno: Ostavi sve za sutra po danu
<VjetarSaSunca> Što bi moglo uopće poći krivo u 23:50 u nedjelju? :D
<jobenty> možeš li pomoći ili ne?
<jobenty> u čem je kvaka
<VjetarSaSunca> Oprost, nikad nisam intalirao archbang
<VjetarSaSunca> ali koliko vidim na wikiju
<jobenty> ma nema to koja je distribucija
<VjetarSaSunca> ako poslije izrade particija slijedi instalacija paketa
<VjetarSaSunca> onda bi particije trebale biti mountane
<jobenty> a vidi ovo
<jobenty> http://wiki.archbang.org/index.php?title=ArchBang_Document
<jobenty> pročitaj prvi red
<jobenty> mislim ono instalation > prvi red
<VjetarSaSunca> follow this 5 steps :)
<VjetarSaSunca> to bi trebalo biti jednostavno
<jobenty> dakle najprije postavim root password iz live distribucije
<jobenty> uđem u root
<jobenty> mountam root i heome
<jobenty> a moram li mountati i swap
<jobenty> i tada bi trebao moći pokrenuti instalaciju ali neće 
<jobenty> kaže da nije mountano
<jobenty> a kad pokrenem lsblk vidim da je sve mountano
<VjetarSaSunca> žao mi je
<jobenty> ok
<VjetarSaSunca> slabo sam iskusan u ach linuxu
<jobenty> a treba mi neki linux koji bi se mogao vrtiti na P3 866 mhz
<jobenty> sa 1 gb rama
<VjetarSaSunca> hm
<VjetarSaSunca> pogledaj slackware
<VjetarSaSunca> to ne bi trebalo biti zahtjevno, a trebalo bi biti manje PITA od arch-a
<jobenty> ok thanx
<VjetarSaSunca> yw
#ubuntu-hr 2017-03-06
<dodobas> burro
<SilverSpace> jutar
<BotaniCar> Jutro, junacine 
<BotaniCar> Jel netko upoznat s GDPR regulativom ? 
<BotaniCar> ( uredba o zastiti podataka ) 
<dodobas> ste znali da Fedora25 koristi wayland kao display server 
<vileni_> da
<dodobas> probah jucer, sway+wayland ... ali mislim da login manager nije dovoljno pametan da digne wayland ... radi i komandne linije ... doduse
<Mmike> dodobas: i, kak radi?
<dodobas> radilo je sve sto sam napravio
<dodobas> tj. pokrenuo
<dodobas> imao sam jedan malo cudan flicker u firefoxu ... ali samo sam ga jednom primjetio
<Mmike> to je intel grafika?
<ivoks> https://twitter.com/LeviMahemu/status/837417405362147328/photo/1?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw
<dodobas> neki Ati APU ..R4 ili R3 ... ne znam
<Mmike> dodobas: radeon ili fglrx?
<Mmike> ili fgrlx nema smisla na waylandu?
<dodobas> siguran sam da je radeon ... fgrlx ... jel to uopce postoji ?
<obruT> Mmike: pito si zasto doma ipv6 ? pa evo, drito se iz firmine mreze u Ljubljani spajam po kantama doma :)
<Mmike> obruT: pa ne treba ti ipv6 za to 
<Mmike> mislim, zgodno je, da
<Mmike> al' 
<obruT> nikakvi tuneli, vpn-ovi, portforwardi, pizdarije :)
<Mmike> ja imam vpn
<Mmike> i milinica
<obruT> cisti routing :)
<vileni_> obruT: a firewall?
 * Mmike si je kupio aku busilicu :)
<obruT> vileni_: pa propustio sam firmin prefix :)
<Mmike> vileni_: pa sshjat se mora nekak
<vileni_> obruT: kul :)
<obruT> firma ima native ipv6 pa mi je ovo skroz ok
<Mmike> vileni_: jedna svar kaj lxc moze a lxd ne
<Mmike> sa lxcom mogu pokrenut ppc64 kontejner
<Mmike> kroz qemu
<Mmike> lxd to nezna
<Mmike> (jos)
<vileni_> jel se moze arm konejner napraviti? :)
<vileni_> Mmike: i da, gdje nabavim drugi ssd za x220?
<Mmike> vileni_: moze se
<Mmike> vileni_: ja sam i arm i ppc kontejnere radio za testiranje nekih drekova
<Mmike> iako, ocajno je sporo :)
<Mmike> vileni_: drugi ssd bi bio - sto?
<Mmike> msata ili ?
<vileni_> Mmike: valjda, neznam jel msata ili m.2?
<vileni_> i dali je to isto
<vileni_> koliko znam mora biti 2242
<Mmike> msata, nije m.2
<Mmike> nije isto
<Mmike> ne znam sto je 2242
<vileni_> velicina
<Mmike> nemam pojma :)
<Mmike> ugl, ti imas 3.5" ssd?
<vileni_> 2.5
<vileni_> hocu jos jedan
<vileni_> a evo ima u linksu
<Mmike> 2.5, da
<Mmike> ima msata u linksu?
<vileni_> https://www.links.hr/hr/ssd-120-0-gb-kingston-sms200s3-120g-msata-550-520-mb-s-051400263?utm_source=nabava.net&utm_campaign=nabava.net&utm_medium=click
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> ima
<obruT> i tak... kad kupujete ryzena ? :)
<obruT> ja sam u napasti, trenutni strojevi doma mi umiru pod kolicinom zbootanih virtualki :) treba novih coreova :)
<Mmike> obruT: pa, aj kupi ti prvi
<Mmike> naime, svi testovi koje sam gledao - ryzen jebe mater intelu
<jelly> also, podrzava ecc
<Mmike> ne toliko u performansama koliko u 'vise nego duplo sam jeftiniji' i 'skoro duplo manje trosim'
<jelly> to bi mogla bit ok platforma za zfs
<Mmike> meh, zfs
<Mmike> ugl
<Mmike> obruT: 
<Mmike> ne znam kak to radi s KVMom
<jelly> a kakve su cijene u .hr?
<Mmike> triba provat, e
<Mmike> pa, 4k kuna dodje proc
<Mmike> oh, 1700 kosta 3k kuna
<Mmike> 4500 je ryzen 1800 u ADMu
<vileni_> jelly: mi za zfs (freenas) imamo neku am3 plocu sa fx6300
<vileni_> i ecc ram
<Mmike> mi ne koristimo zfs jer je spor i treba tonu memorije i SSDove za ZIL i uopce ne kuzim :)
<vileni_> https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/M5A97/
<Mmike> mi=ja
<vileni_> Mmike: ides po ryzena danas? :P
<Mmike> obruT: https://www.links.hr/hr/procesor-amd-ryzen-7-1700-box-s-am4-3-0ghz-20mb-cache-octa-core-050600037?utm_source=nabava.net&utm_campaign=nabava.net&utm_medium=click
<Mmike> vileni_: ^^
<Mmike> 3k kuna
<Mmike> 8 jezgri, 16 'threadova'
<vileni_> Mmike: pa staro to, 
<vileni_> vidio prije tjedan dana!
<obruT> da vidio, vec napiso na njuze prije tjedan dana :)
<Mmike> njuze?
<Mmike> di si njuze naso?
<Mmike> dobro da nisi na gopher isto ostavio
<Mmike> btw, se sjeca tko archiea i veronike? :)
<obruT> gopher :) bwahahahaha :)
<obruT> sjecam se kad sam preko neke kante imao pristup samo "gopherspaceu" :)
<obruT> btw. postoji na netu negdje arhiva, navodno skinut cijeli gopherspace :)
<obruT> par giga kompresirano
<obruT> a njuze jos uvijek citam :) ponesto napisem.. .a i ti se javljas, na ircu visis :)
<Mmike> pa irc nije umro
<Mmike> k'o sto se vidi :)
<Mmike> a i poso zahtijeva irc
<vileni_> to sto smo nas par fosila tu ne znaci da nije umro
<Mmike> jos nema asrock am4 ploca
<Mmike> kod nas
<Mmike> bar nabava.net ne zna
<vileni_> jel ima ikoja
<Mmike> jok
<Mmike> ne znam, u biti
<jelly> ja se tak ne kuzim u hardver da su to strahi
<jelly> hmm
<jelly> 2TB SSD za $1200
<jelly> to bi bilo ok za orakl :-)
<dodobas> ne znam za Ryzen ... i dalje bi uzeo SkullCanyon ... 
<BotaniCar> kaj ni intel najavio price dump ? 
<BotaniCar> *drop
<vileni_> je
<vileni_> ali ne moze toliko
<BotaniCar> "ne moze" :)
<BotaniCar> Hocemo okladu u neku manju svotu da moze i bude ? :)
<vileni_> moze u hamburgere
<BotaniCar> Rekao sam manju svotu, na hambeke se ovdje moze zdrobiti soma kuna i izaci gladan 
<obruT> pa vec je najavio i objavio koliko
<vileni_> da ima znacajan impact morao bi smanjiti da bude tipa 20% skuplji
<vileni_> jer su ljudi i dalje skepticni prema amd
<BotaniCar> obruT: nemoj mi spoilati skoro dobivenu okladu ! 
<obruT> BotaniCar: ok, znaci dijelimo dobitak... meni zemlju i povrce iz hambeka :)
<BotaniCar> obruT: nagovaram ga na lovu, ako kapne koji bitkojn, dobiti ces svoje satoshije :)
<vileni_> ako nema hrane nije zabavno
<vileni_> i znam da su najavili samo nisam citao koliko
<vileni_> i onda se jos moze raspravljati o kojem procesoru pricamo, posto su neki bili jako blizu
<vileni_> ako samo cijenu gledas
<obruT> ne znam jel sam star i glup, ali mi se cini da je golang pacaging onako, braindamaged :P
<BotaniCar> mogucnosti su iskljucive ? :)
<jelly> kolega iz webhostinga kupio yogu 260, simpaticno
<vileni_> to ko stylish x220
<jelly> ko stylish x260 :-)
<vileni_> nema insert, omg
<jelly> tj. ono sto je prije bio model sa "t" na kraju
<jelly> ak stvarno radi 10 sati pod windowsima, super 
<vileni_> i sta, sad kad ga preklopis ne mozes ga drzati sa rukom preko poledjine jer je to tipkovnica
<jelly> valjda ima gumb za ugasit tipkovnicu, pojma
<vileni_> mozda se automatski gasi kad kut postane nerazuman za koristenje
<SilverSpace> https://www.facebook.com/mate.rimac/posts/10211939077410844
<SilverSpace> i moja jedna prijateljica kod njega radi 
<SilverSpace> obruT: jesi ti u feniksu pitao za onaj 5370 amd
<SilverSpace> vidim kao jos ga imaju 
<obruT> SilverSpace: pitao sam za 5350
<obruT> SilverSpace: imas link na to u ducanu ?
<obruT> za ovaj je tad nekad bilo da imaju u ducanu pa sam zvao i odjebalo me, rekli su da nemaju pojma jel se toga vise moze narucit
<jelly> lol, tražim https://www.google.com/search?q=spažalastvaja i nađem samo jedan rezultat
<SilverSpace> obruT: http://www.feniks-kompjutori.hr/product.asp?product=amd-athlon-x4-5370-22ghz-2mb-am1-rad-hd8400&code=amd-a-x4-5370
<jelly> 22GHz?!?!?
<SilverSpace> jebo ih kaj su od toga odustali 
<SilverSpace> intel isto od atoma
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kak, pa ima onj C2, C3...
<Mmike> oni kaj su u NASovima silnim, kaj se kvare
<SilverSpace> Mmike: je ima doma jedan na kojem linux nece radit
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> potrgan ili?
<SilverSpace> nema drivera za grafu koja je na njemu
<SilverSpace> vuce se ko kilava krava
<SilverSpace> jelly: kaj 22Ghz 
<jelly> pise u url-u 22ghz
<SilverSpace> 5350 ja 2
<dodobas> nije cijena ... nego performance/form factor/cijena
<SilverSpace> i radi super
<SilverSpace> i potrosnja
<SilverSpace> dodobas: ^^
<dodobas> SilverSpace: govorim za ... Intel NUC6i7KYK (Skull Canyon) ... ne znam ima li AMD tako nesto 
<vileni_> Mmike: kako apgrejdas minor mysql verzije u master-master?
<Mmike> apt-get dist-upgrade :)
<Mmike> krenes prvo s onim di ne pises
<Mmike> nakon upgradea cekas da sustigne
<vileni_> Mmike: zaustavit slave naravno?
<Mmike> prebacis promet na drugi master
<Mmike> upgradeiras
<Mmike> ne moras, zakaj?
<vileni_> ovo je minor verzija
<vileni_> Mmike: pa nikad dovoljno opreza
<vileni_> :)
<vileni_> ipak je to mysql
<Mmike> ne treba
<Mmike> sam nemoj pisat po tom nodeu koji upgradeiras
<obruT> SilverSpace: sta imas doma na cemu grafika ne radi ?
<Mmike> hrvojem
<Mmike> pljeh
<SilverSpace> obruT: mislim da je 2700D 
<SilverSpace> atom
<obruT> posto prodas ? :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: poklonim 
<obruT> deal :)
<Mmike> i sad kad bi jos netko imao neki JBOD kontrolorercic.... :)
<SilverSpace> D2700DC intel ploca 
<SilverSpace> ima i ram na njoj onaj kakv ide u laptop
<SilverSpace> i bezicna kartica 
<SilverSpace> obruT: svasta dobis 
<SilverSpace> tak mi i stoji 
<Mmike> ppa to je taj proc koji je u tim NUCovima
<Mmike> ne nuc
<Mmike> nas
<SilverSpace> http://www.saharamicro.com/images/pl.JPG
<SilverSpace> to je to 
<SilverSpace> joj keep je super jesm li to rekao vec :)
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> daj objasni malo to
<jelly> keep?
<hrvojem> Mmike, oj
<Mmike> hrvojem, eeee :D
<Mmike> hrvojem, znaci, onaj pc.recovery=true
<Mmike> to vrijedi samo kad se svi PXC nodeovi sruse, right?
<hrvojem> pa mislim da da
<Mmike> kad rebootam sva tri servera odjednom - pimpek, moram na ruke bootstrapat, right?
<Mmike> pa jebemu
<Mmike> koja svrha onda toga? :D
<Mmike> hrvojem, btw, pxc 5.6 i 5.7 rade ok na trustyju
<Mmike> al' na xenialu, di je systemd, ne rade
<Mmike> bas pisem bug report pash vidjet
<Mmike> al' mislim i da se lako pokrpa
<Mmike> pash i to vidjet ;)
<hrvojem> bude sad sredjenije za PXC-5.7 barem
<Mmike> sad cu vidjet, 5.7 na trustyju radi ok
<Mmike> al' tam nema systemda
<Mmike> pa sve radi ok :D
<Mmike> hrvojem, jel' PXC podrzana na non-intel arhitekturama?
<Mmike> arm/ppc ?
<hrvojem> djelomicno od release-a koji ide krajem tjedna, a onda bi za iduci release systemd radit kak spada i bez bootstrap djidje
<hrvojem> Mmike, nema sluzbene podrske za druge arhitekture
<Mmike> ack, thnx
<jelly> Mmike: jel amd non-intel
 * jelly hides
<hrvojem> mislim da smo prije par godina bildali nest drugo, ali da je interes bio jako mali ili gotovo nikakav
<Mmike> hrvojem, znaci, 5.7 je trenutno strgana na systemdu, al' od iduceg tjedna ce bit pokrpana, a onda jos kasnije full - potrgana?
<hrvojem> tako da se odustalo od toga
<hrvojem> 5.6 i 5.7 jednako rade
<Mmike> al' 5.6 necete popravljat?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: https://keep.google.com/
<Mmike> SilverSpace, nist mi to ne zanci
<Mmike> znaci
<SilverSpace> super za spremanje linkova
<Mmike> pa jebemti
<Mmike> "Add notes from Keep to this doc"
<Mmike> sta je sad to?!
<jelly> aha, to je kao OneNote nešto?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, pisem dokument za poso i ovo mi iskoci :)
<Mmike> ureko si me :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> jelly, a to sam ja jedno vrijeme sa zenom za 'shopping list' koristio
<Mmike> kad sam u ducanu da mogu oznacit kaj sam kupio kaj ne
<Mmike> i da ova moze dodavat dok je doma
<Mmike> da nemam 101 sms ili sve
<hrvojem> Mmike, i 5.6 bi trebao bit popravljen ne znam jel ide ovaj tjedan jos ili ne
<Mmike> al' neznam zakaj smo odustali na kraju
<Mmike> hrvojem, ack, thnx
<Mmike> hrvojem, dodaje se ispravan unit za systemd, ili?
<Mmike> hrvojem, jel' ima bug za to otvoren? ak ima, daj ga linkaj sim, plz
<SilverSpace> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/google-keep-chrome-extens/lpcaedmchfhocbbapmcbpinfpgnhiddi
<SilverSpace> i nadojen za chrome
<hrvojem> Mmike, mislim da da, ali nisam jos vidio niti testirao fix
<SilverSpace> ima i aplikacija za chrome
<Mmike> hrvojem, ack, thnx
<hrvojem> Mmike, ovo je inicijalni bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/percona-xtradb-cluster/+bug/1531829
<hrvojem> za bootstrap/restart problem
<Mmike> yup yup
<Mmike> al' to nije issue
<Mmike> za to imam workaround, kak pise u ovome
<Mmike> plus, nakon bootstrapanja (service bootstrap kurac) moras jos rec 'systemctl start mysql'
<Mmike> i onda systemd zna 
<Mmike> bed je kad sva tri nodea rebootas
<Mmike> vise se nece govneto pokrenit
<hrvojem> to mislim da nije prijavljeno jos, pa prijavi 
<Mmike> yup yup
<Mmike> pisem bas
<Mmike> iako mislim da systemd unit to popravi sve
<Mmike> sad bas testiram
<Mmike> ukro od centosa :D
<dodobas> hmm... nisam znao za ovo https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doomsday_Clock
<datase> ^ The Doomsday Clock is a symbol which represents the likelihood of a global catastrophe. Maintained since 1947 by the members of The Bulletin of the Atomic Scientists' Science and Security Board, the Clock, which hangs on a wall in The...
<obruT> dodobas: ak se ne varam, doticni je bio tema u ponekom filmu/stripu
<vileni_> znaci sad smo najblize ikad ponoci
<obruT> to je posao... 16:00, ekipa ide doma...
<obruT> ili im sef gasi mrezu... nesto je :)
<obruT> sad pocinje pravi poso :)
<SilverSpace> https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/63/37/1f/63371fc55848f88da3add587adf52511.jpg
<Mmike> PROCRASTINATORS UNITE!
<Mmike> Tomorrow
<obruT> SilverSpace: Sasha ? :)
<obruT> ta zena je strkljica bez guzice... simpatica, a mislim da se pocela i davat :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: gdje sau te ovo snimili https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/0d/72/d5/0d72d59a2bb174812eb5e41c37a10a0f.jpg
<SilverSpace> :D
<obruT> hihi :)
<obruT> da se bolje skoncentriram, mozda bi i uspio odgonetnut u kojoj drzavi bi to moglo biti :)
<obruT> frajer mi lici na Zu-a :) (jedan stari HR alpinist)
<jelly> http://thinkpad.lenovo.com.cn/product/51077.html zash se ovo nemre kupit nigdje
<obruT> btw. uz zenskice poput Sashe Di Gulian (ova koju si linkao), Alex Puccio, Sierru Blair Coyle... i iskopas nekog starceka :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> a nist, treba ic do penjaone u ljubljani i snimit slovenske plezalke :)
<obruT> djenja
<jelly> adio
<infy-> Jel iko koristi gnome3 ode? Kako to funkcionira na waylandu? Mislin se provat
<dodobas> na fedori radi
<Mmike> ivoks, what's with the beard? :D
<ivoks> Mmike: men have those
<Mmike> so you've been a pretty boy up until a week or two? :D
<Mmike> soooooooooooooou!
<Mmike> rebrica? 
<SilverSpace> ke
<SilverSpace> :)
<infy-> dodobas: k buden proba al nisan optimističan nešto (arcH9
<infy-> arch *
<Mmike> Domena ubuntu.hr je istekla 14.02.2017 i vise nije aktivna. Potrebno ju je produziti kako bi nastavila funkcionirati.
<Mmike> Domena ce biti obrisana 16.03.2017. do kada se moze produziti.
<jelly> Mmike: niste dobili mail mjesec dana prije i dva tjedna prije?
<Mmike> jesmo
<Mmike> pejsto sam vec
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj uopce imao na toj domeni 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, a bila udruga :)
<jelly> nema udruge, nema cokolade
<accountant> Ko rano rani dvije sreće grabi!
<accountant> Pa vi spavajte.
<SilverSpace> jelly: tko to kaze da nema cokolade
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> tko kaze da nema sira!
#ubuntu-hr 2017-03-07
<dodobas> burro
<dodobas> prvi trening nakon vise od godine dana... :)
<pav> jutar
<hbogner> dodobas, \o/ bitno da si ponovno poceo 
<dodobas> bar cu masna rebrica slasno pojest ...
<dodobas> tak ja pitam necakinju sto hoce jesti ... pa ona ispali ... MASNO :)
<dodobas> sto se bas ne svidja njenoj mami (vegetarijanka) ... al sta sad, the child has spoken :)
<obruT> dodobas: ispohaj vege odreske u dubokom ulju i eto masnog vege obroka :P
<dodobas> obruT: zna mala sto hoce ... MASNO 
<Mmike> hrvojem, oooo
<hrvojem> Mmike, oj
<jelly> jel jos nekome stackoverflow članci učitavaju kao text/plain trenutno
<jelly> a sad sam dobio čudnu sličicu, skoro pa guru meditation
<hrvojem> jelly, tak i meni
<jelly> ok, dakle do njih je
<jelly> ne rade stack overflow rezultati, kak da sad raadim posal?!?!? :-)
<hrvojem> jelly, "We're working on mitigating Stack Overflow site responsiveness issues now, stand by"
<jelly> https://twitter.com/Nick_Craver/status/838827233162768384
<Mmike> s3 opet umro? :D
<jelly> deployaju https, valjda su se zaigrali
<jelly> kakav je to ćoravi gulaš https://www.facebook.com/samoborskomkolodvoru/photos/a.355533991291781.1073741828.272607236251124/732085163636660/?type=3&theater
<BotaniCar> i gmail (meni) jebe zid
<SilverSpace> jutr
<BotaniCar> nemaj u valjda gmail na S3 :) 
<hrvojem> jelly, obicni gulas samo bez mesa :)
<SilverSpace> vozi se vozi https://www.periscope.tv/pedrohansson/1lPKqZYmboWGb
<Mmike> hoh hoh
<Mmike> domogli smo se kutije s ryzenom, izgleda :)
<Mmike> pa cemo uskoro imati novi entry na http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/povraying.html :)
<Mmike> obruT, ^^
<BotaniCar> vuhuuuu
<obruT> Mmike: tko se domogo ? ;)
<Mmike> obruT, onaj lik sto je s lenartom avahi napravio :)
<Mmike> instalira ubuntu sad gore pa ce zavrtit benchmark pa eto :)
<BotaniCar> Hehehehehe
<obruT> lennartov prijatelj ? avahi ? deder me upoznaj s njim, trebao bih mu objasnit nesto :P a i svima koji rade dependency na to sranje od daemona :P
<BotaniCar> obruT: javi na msg kakav alibi trebas, i kada. 
<dodobas> avahi je super stvar ... 
<obruT> avahi je super stvar kad ga mozes maknut :P
<obruT> isto kao i network manager i djidje
<BotaniCar> Hate is strong in this one. Good, good :)
<Mmike> nm je ok
<Mmike> vecini radi super
<Mmike> i olaksava spajanje na wifi mreze
<Mmike> ono kaj ne radi to ne koristis :)
<Mmike> recimo - vpn ;)
<dodobas> obruT: ne mogu zivjet bez avahia
<obruT> dodobas: nadam se da ti ne upravlja respiratorom :P
<dodobas> obruT: ne respiratorom upravlja closed-soruce softver ... znas 
<ivoks> sto je to tocno lose kod avahia?
<ivoks> ima svoju svrhu; ako ti ne treba, maknes ga
<obruT> upravo to, nekad ga nije moguce maknut jer neke stvari ovise o njemu...
<BotaniCar> Lajbah je jeben. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SKbcbxaD-Co&list=PLAOH3RTMh-JMVmtD-EbBLa3eSIgir5hgG&index=7
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Laibach - See That My Grave Is Kept Clean (Official video) :: Duration: 04:06 :: Views: 250,899 uploaded by Laibach :: 1,893 likes :: 34 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<dodobas> obruT: buraz, a sta ti smeta avahi?
<obruT> smeta me sto mi ne treba, a tu je :) ne volim na strojevima imati viska servis
<jelly> eee jesmo majstori u firmi
<BotaniCar> jelly: tell more :) 
<jelly> BotaniCar: ne smijem, lame security issue
<BotaniCar> pasmater, imam osjecaj da bi se nekaj dalo i nauciti 
<jelly> ne bi, osim "pazit koji featuri su ukljuceni u CPE firmveru prije pustanja u produkciju"
<dodobas> obruT: jer kao ... ako ti smeta ... onda ga mozes ogranicit firewallom, mozes ga bindat na localhost interface... mozes .. ali si lijen
<obruT> dodobas: :)
<dodobas> lakse je napsiat u google, `remove avahi ubuntu` uzeti prvi SO odgovor ... i slijepo kopirat :)
<jelly> ne moras ga niti removat, samo maknut mdns iz nsswitch.conf 
<jelly> dodobas: to moze kad SO radi
<dodobas> jelly: :)
<dodobas> sad mu je jos lakse... samo parsa text :)
<jelly> s/parsa //;
<BotaniCar> :) 
<hbogner> imam pitanje za raid sreucnjake
<hbogner> kad mi disk fail u raid5 ili raid6
<hbogner> jel ga samo fizicki zamjenim i pustim sustav sam da radi, ili treba nekaj rucno gasiti pokretati?
<jelly> ovisi o tome koji hw raid kontroler, koji softraid
<jelly> linux md raid nece nista sam napraviti osim proglasiti da je member failed
<BotaniCar> Ima tko Perkovićevu "sedmu republiku" za posudit' ? Knjigu, jel
<jelly> onda ga moras rucno izvadit iz md-a, napraviti /sys/block/sdX/device/delete, iscupati, stavit novi, lupit rescan ako ga ne nadje sam, formatirati particije ako ih je bilo prije i vratiti natrag u md
<hbogner> jelly, koliko se sjecam hardware radi kontroler
<hbogner> LSI MegaRAID SAS 1078
<Mmike> hbogner, prodajes?
<Mmike> aha, ne prodajes
<Mmike> demit
<Mmike> ja fakat mislim da cu uzet ovo: http://www.asrockrack.com/general/productdetail.asp?Model=C2550D4I
<Mmike> kolega ima, veli da radi
<hbogner> Mmike, ne, to je u stroju
<Mmike> veli da je pisao asrocku glede intel bug bricking
<Mmike> ovaj ga uvjerava da do sad se nitko nije javio i rekao da ne radi
<BotaniCar> Mmike: DDR3 danas kupovat' ima smisla ? 
<BotaniCar> i USB2 :( 
<obruT> Mmike: ti to ovaj nisi citao o problemima c2xxx atoma ? :)
<obruT> al ajd, radit ce ti barem 18 mjeseci :)
<Mmike> obruT, jesam, velim ti kaj mi ovaj veli - da sofar nisu imali nit jedan problem....
<Mmike> obruT, lik ima plocu godinu i pol, pa ce da vidimo ;D :D
<Mmike> BotaniCar, pa ak imas di uturit taj dd3, onda ima ;)
<obruT> pa eto, taman ce kroz mjesec dva da krepa :)
<Mmike> yup, ce da vidimo :D
<Mmike> https://wikileaks.org/ciav7p1/cms/index.html
<jelly> hbogner: nisam siguran za taj, uzmes MegaCLI i patis se s tim
<jelly> a ak nije megacli onda je storcli
<hbogner> jelly, da, bas sam gledam megaclisas-status
<BotaniCar> Mmike: pitam jer ploca koju si linkao ima DDR3, a DDR4 je vec tu, pa . 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ma, to je za storidz
<Mmike> ak nemas zfs ne treba ti memorije
<BotaniCar> To sad kazes. Doduse, za storidj je isto tak svejedno i da je DDR1, ako ga ima dosta
<Mmike> pa ne
<Mmike> mislim
<Mmike> kaj ce mi ddr4 tamo
<Mmike> ddr3 je mainstream jos uvijek
<SilverSpace> ga9b4r 3 `695m,  s63q4eathh
<SilverSpace> ocu recu cevapi i luk
<SilverSpace> i zapeceni grah
<SilverSpace> u 3. zavoju Barcelone ove godine bolidi brži 30 km/h
<dodobas> SilverSpace: a koja je apsolutna vrijednost ... nemoj da to bude kao na izborima ... stranka A ima veliku prednost od 1% ispred stranke B ... a ono stranka A ima 2% a stanka B 3% ... :)
<SilverSpace> dodobas: brzi su u zavoju nego prosli bolidi 
<SilverSpace> bit ce rekorda staze ove godine ponovo
<jelly> obruT: nema vise mreznih, doso zlovenac
<jelly> dodobas: nenene, to se veli stranka B ima 50%!! više od stranke A!!1one
<ivoks> opet price kako cia sve slusa
<ivoks> mene to fascinira
<ivoks> ta cia je napravila jabolji softver na svijetu
<ivoks> nikad se ne rusi, vrti se na svim uredjajima
<ivoks> fantasticno nesto
<ivoks> i to tak fino radi, da promet putuje mrezom da ga nitko ne vidi
<jelly> dark fiber!!!11one
<SilverSpace> ivoks: lol kaj ozbiljno :)
<Mmike> kad velim: curl http://site.com/page.html, curl napravi: GET /page.html HTTP/1.1\n\rHost: site.com
<Mmike> ali kad setiram http_proxy (ili velim curlu --proxy), onda se curl spoji na proxy i veli: GET http://site.com/page.utml HTTP/1.1\n\rHost: site.com
<Mmike> sad, jel' ima neki RFC koji veli da to tako mora, zna li tko?
<Mmike> naime, apt-cacher-ng k'o da ne jebe Host:...
<Mmike> pa ak mu velim: GET /mariosplivalo/lp1234/ubuntu/dists/blatra/Packages.gz\r\nHost:ppa.launchpad.com
<Mmike> ovaj veli 'DNS ERROR, mariosplivalo not resolvable'
<Mmike> a ak mu velim: GET http://ppa.launchpadnet/mariosplivalo/lp1234/ubuntu/dists/blatra...Packages.gz\r\nHost:ppa.launchpad.com
<Mmike> onda radi ok
<SilverSpace> http://silverspace.bshellz.net/
<SilverSpace> google-chrome-stable/now 56.0.2924.87-1 amd64
<SilverSpace> jel to ima u repozitoeiju 
<Mmike> mario@BUNTOR ~> apt-cache policy google-chrome-stable
<Mmike> google-chrome-stable:
<Mmike>   Installed: 56.0.2924.87-1
<Mmike>   Candidate: 56.0.2924.87-1
<Mmike>  *** 56.0.2924.87-1 0
<Mmike>         500 http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/ stable/main amd64 Packages
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/komentari/amd-najavio-posluziteljsku-zvijer-naples-32-jezg/159082.aspx
<SilverSpace> Mmike: fakat nisam znao da google chrome ima u repo 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, to su google repoi
<Mmike> u ubuntuu imas chromium
<Mmike> ubija me nginx 
<Mmike> i ppa
<Mmike> i http
<SilverSpace> chromium mi ne radi dobro pa skinem paket sa google
<SilverSpace> i nisam znao da ima u repo 
<SilverSpace> ubija me i ovaj network-manager
<SilverSpace> nece mi se na startu spojit na net 
<SilverSpace> poran na nm napravit disable enable
<SilverSpace> da bi se spojio
<Mmike> SilverSpace, NM u yakkety/zesty je portgan malo
<Mmike> da, moras to :)
<SilverSpace> Volim zene, volim pivu, pucam u stativu
<SilverSpace> LN
#ubuntu-hr 2017-03-08
<dodobas> jelly: da... upravo to sam mislio, ali... nisam tako napisaao, ty :)
<Mmike> obruT, http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/povraying.html
<Mmike> mario@BUNTOR ~> curl -0 -s http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/povraying.html | grep Ryzen
<Mmike> AMD Ryzen 7 1700X               [lathiat]          2.2G     8core (16)      01m08s          1077.051 CPU-secs  (Linux 4.4, Ubuntu 16.04)
<Mmike> https://www.servethehome.com/amd-ryzen-with-ubuntu-here-is-what-you-have-to-do-to-fix-constant-crashes/
<BotaniCar> dze vi prodajete hardver, izem njuskala ? Tko je ono imao forum, pcchip ? 
<BotaniCar> *dobro jutro
<Mmike> BotaniCar, nigdje, njuskalo :D
<BotaniCar> Mmike: fala,ostavljas mobitel ili samo mail kad radis oglase ? 
<Mmike> mobitel, brze ljudi nazovu i dodju po trazeno
<obruT> Mmike: nije lose, brzo to cudo :)
<obruT> BotaniCar: na njuzima, gdje drugdje :)  hr.ponuda.hardver.komponente/hr.ponuda.hardver.konfiguracije
<BotaniCar> obruT: jebes mi sve ako sam uopce razmatrao newse, te grupe mi vise izgledaju kao mjesto di naivci postaju prodaju,a onda ekipa ide malo kompleksa otrest na njih s "kakav ti je to oglas" i "to ne vredi svoju tezinu u dreku" :)
<Mmike> obruT, jedino ima bedova nekih, kernel kenja, sacmo vidjet
<BotaniCar> No, ce razmislim :)
<Mmike> obruT, al' iz ovog, pa to je jebeno
<Mmike> brze, i to fino, od E5-2650, a opce necu razmisljat koliko je jeftinije :D
<Mmike> BotaniCar, jeis kupio ikeju? :D
 * Mmike ide za vikend opet u ikeju kupit jos jedan orman :)
<Mmike> dolazi mi busilica, dolazi mi busilica!
<BotaniCar> Mmike: nisam, dobio sam broj od tri stolara. One IKEA krevete ne kupujem ni mrtav. Sve ne vjerujem da bi para kupio klincima krevet s zeljeznim okvirom .. to mi je k'o da sam u vojsci :)
<Mmike> fakat ne kuzim zakaj
<Mmike> daleko od toga da je ikea super-turbo kvalitetan namjestaj
<Mmike> al' nije skup
<Mmike> i fakat je jeben
<BotaniCar> *ruzno je* ruznije od bradavice na pimpeku, sivi celicni krevet u djecju sobu, bogaramu 
<BotaniCar> Si pogledo opce ponudu ?
<SilverSpace> dajjj
<SilverSpace> nikak ja ovaj google kalendar ne mogu skuziti 
<BotaniCar> Imas 12 skupina, to su mjeseci, svaka ima 28-31 broj, to su ti datumi. Okomite kolone su obicno dani u tjednu, a vodoravne tjedni u godini. :)
<BotaniCar> Imas i neke tamo bje, ali to ni ne gledaj :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: :P
<obruT> samo je jedan mjesec ! i taj kruzi oko okomice na centar zemljine ravne ploce
<BotaniCar> Fakat, jedan mjesec, cetiri kornjace, nista 12 , pardon :)
<jelly> o jebemti idiote, hoce maknuti obvezu cijepljenja
<jelly> zivi zid :-\
<ivoks> Mmike: upravo si prozvan porn kingom
<Mmike> ivoks: krasota
<ivoks> Mmike: ocekuj poziv na sastanak :)
<Mmike> ivoks: sta, treba netko pass? :)
<obruT> i tak... kakve printere (ili multifunkcionalne deviceove) imate doma ? krepo mi printer pa gledam sta bi kupio...
<Mmike> obruT: neki HP JetDesk
<Mmike> radi ootb na ubunturu
<jelly> neki oki laser za 900kn, iako ima ethernet i postscript, ne preporucam
<obruT> ja imam deskjet 3525 koji je radio ok dok eto, nije crkla glava za crnu boju (nije do tinte)
<SilverSpace> obruT: imam ti ja jedan laser xerox treba samo ciscenje 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> boja
<obruT> isto radi na ubuntuu bez problema, zato mi je bio ok, mrezni je tak da sa svih laptopa i kompova mogo printat i skenirat direktno
 * SilverSpace je leni pero i neda mu se cistit printer pa kupio novi CB
<SilverSpace> obruT: kaj budes uzeo atoma?
<obruT> onog tvoj ? ak ga planiras bacat, ocu :)
<SilverSpace> za neki server bu valjda radio
<SilverSpace> kod mene stoji bezveze
<SilverSpace> sam prebacujem iz kutije u kutiju 
<SilverSpace> tri paketica postar donio eto mi zanimacije :)
<SilverSpace> sonoff
<hrvojem> obruT, neki samsung CB-laser (sa skenerom) radi ok na ubuntu/mint
<vileni_> mi isto imamo samsung na poslu, slao na njega sa minta preko mreze
<vileni_> ml2580n
<hrvojem> nda isto neki ml mrezni i ja imam, radi sasvim ok
<vileni_> doma sam uzeo neki hp mf, nikad ga nisam isprobao sa linuxa
<vileni_> mrzim printati
<vileni_> i printere
<vileni_> i papir
<SilverSpace> o jebes kineza 
<SilverSpace> sonoff srko nakon pola sata
<SilverSpace> crko*
<obruT> SilverSpace: s cim si ga skurio ? :)
<obruT> znas, to ne radi na 220v :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: ma nist upario i par puta probao ugasi pali i jednostavno vise ledica ne gori 
<SilverSpace> obruT: ma radi na 250V
<SilverSpace> od 90 - 250
<obruT> ma da ? :) ja mislio to nesto na baterije :)
<obruT> ja jos nisam stigao one svoje releje isprobat
<SilverSpace> upario i radilo je 
<SilverSpace> reko idem istekat i stavit neku zarulju da vidim 
<SilverSpace> i sad kad sam ponovo ustekao ne radi 
<SilverSpace> ne gori ni ledica
<SilverSpace> moram pinove zalemit i pogledat dali ga vidi racunalo 
<SilverSpace> hm spojio na 3,3v i radi 
<SilverSpace> ovaj sonoff je smece 
<jelly> sonoff abitch?
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mX97u_pQYnU
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Sonoff - $5 WiFi Wireless Smart Switch Introduction :: Duration: 04:45 :: Views: 36,899 uploaded by Rui Santos :: 202 likes :: 5 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<jelly> kolko para tolko muzike
<Mmike> ivoks, kad upgradeiram maas-ha, sto se desi kad upgradeiram drugi node? Prvi node upgradeiram, ovaj se spoji na postgfres, napravi schemamigrationdrekec i sve 5. No, drugi maas se isto spaja na taj postgres, sto ce se desiti kad tamo maas upgradeiram?
<jelly> SilverSpace: ah, ESP8266, sta ne kazes odma!
<SilverSpace> jelly: prvi put spojim na 220v i sve radi i crkne za pol sata i sad samo radi kad spojim na usb na 3,3v
<jelly> vrati ga :-)
<SilverSpace> oc se jebat za 5$
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> sad sa firmware upgredal
<SilverSpace> mozda proradi
<jelly> za $5, to bi mogao stavit iza prekidaca za svjetlo u dnevnom boravku
<SilverSpace> sad nakon nadogradnje novog firmwarea se jos gore ponasa opet nece na 220
<SilverSpace> na usb puca wifi veza sto prije nije 
<SilverSpace> jelly: tak sam i ja htio stavit da se netrebam dic iz kreveta gasit svijetlo :)
<jelly> T470s 24GB rame max :-\
<jelly> al kad bi mi ga firma kupila ne bi se bunio :-)
<jelly> http://www.notebookcheck.net/Lenovo-ThinkPad-T470s-Core-i7-WQHD-Laptop-Review.200880.0.html
<vileni_> jelly: znaci zalemili su 8gb na plocu?
<jelly> da
<jelly> takav je i prosli T4XXs bio
<vileni_> tuzno
<jelly> mislim vjerojatno ce za godinu-dvije biti 32GB keksa, ali opet
<SilverSpace> ne radi na 220v jebo kineza sad cekam drugi da stigne kojeg sam vec narucio 
<hbogner> ja imam canon ip3300 i nakon x godina izgleda da je crkla glava 
<hbogner> ali mogu kupit drugu glavu i probat osposobit printer
<hbogner> nova glava na ebay $30
<hbogner> sad jel se to isplati il uzimat nesto novo...
<hbogner> to je pitanje
<jelly> http://imgur.com/gallery/0l9FA 
<obruT> jelly !
<SilverSpace> obruT: jel se moze ucitat u arduino app cod sa plocice
<SilverSpace> neki kurac je krepo da ne radi na 220v http://tinkerman.cat/wp-content/uploads/2016/06/pinout_frontx.jpg
<SilverSpace> kad spojim na pinove uredno se podigne 
<SilverSpace> jedino se ne cuje rele kad bi trebao napraviti off on
<obruT> SilverSpace: ne kuzim sto pitas ? mislis da li se moze povuci kod iz memorije arduina na komp ?
<SilverSpace> da
<SilverSpace> u adruino program
<SilverSpace> ne vidim tu opciju 
<obruT> vjerojatno mozes povuci binary samo ne znam sto bi s tim napravio :)
<obruT> ne znam jel postoje nekakvi dekompajleri koji vrate nesto suvislo
<SilverSpace> m nema veze 
<SilverSpace> ma*
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim kaj se dogodilo kaj nece radit na 220v nesto prdnulo na plocici 
<obruT> e moj Ljubiša... zlovenci organizirali neka predavanja, cloud, nvfi, ovo ono, ima live prijenos, upravo prica neki Ljubisa i sav se zagubio... a i ono sto je kao znao mi nema smisla :)
<obruT> jedna od ipv6 adresa iz firewall logova za koju ne moram raditi whois da vidim cija je :)  2a03:2880:f11c:0083:face:b00c:0000:25de
<CrazyLemon> jel od ljubiše?!
<CrazyLemon> :)
<SilverSpace> od zene :)
<obruT> pise u adresi cija je :) iako, to si moze svako postavit :)
<obruT> gledam si log s ciklokompa od subote, bilo je fakat toplo vani :P
<CrazyLemon> eh..stupid ident :D
<obruT> eto :)
<obrutface> mogli bi svi stavit neke fejs adrese :)
<CrazyLemon> bio bi red :)
<CrazyLemon> face:b00b:baba:deda ? :)
<obruT> e to  :)
<obruT> iako ne volim bas ircat s v6 adresa, od doma da mi ne prcka neko po kucnom rangeu, a sa nekih vanjskih rangeova ne bih jer su adrese registrirane namoje ime, jebote, spojis se nekud, netko ti vidi adresu i skoro pa zna gdje zivis :P
<CrazyLemon> zato postoje cheap VPSi gdje dobiješ samo ipv6 addr :D
#ubuntu-hr 2017-03-09
<SilverSpace> jutr
<dodobas> burro
<dodobas> e obruT, si vidio Polar V800 ?
<obruT> dodobas: nisam, ne gledam polar vec godinama... polar ti je ko apple :P
<obruT> polar su djubrad
<obruT> vis, moram si skinut njihove senzore s bajka, nikako da to napravim
<dodobas> obruT: a sto gledas ?
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cJnFqmRo700&feature=player_embedded
<datase> ^ YouTube :: F1 Onboard: Bottas Sets New Fastest Lap Of 2017 Testing :: Duration: 01:38 :: Views: 108,642 uploaded by FORMULA 1 :: 4,531 likes :: 33 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<SilverSpace> fali tu meni zvuka v12 ili v10
<dodobas> obruT: uglavnom, zelio bih si nabaviti neki HR monitor ... ali normalni chest strap ... ne one opticke
<obruT> ja sam si za bajk uzeo garmina, za ostale (trcanje) aktivnosti imam neku sigmu, al obzirom da se ostalim aktivnostima bas i ne bavim zadnjih godina zbog problema sa zglobovima, ovaj garmin je sasma dosta
<obruT> i strap obavezno za HR, ovo na zapescu i to je smece
<dodobas> Polar izgleda super ... ne znam sto druo ima uopce ... garmini su glomazni
<SilverSpace> ali rade :)
<dodobas> a Polar ne radi ?
<SilverSpace> ja imam dakotu 20
<obruT> garmin satovi, barem ova fenix serija je fakat glomazna... navodno se pojavilo nesto manje :)
<obruT> dodobas: pogledaj i suunto, mozda ima sta zanimljivo
<dodobas> vidio sam nesto
<dodobas> tj. vidio sam nesto od njih ali nisam detaljnije istrazivao
<obruT> meni se kod polara zgadilo (mozda su se sad stvari promijenile na bolje) sto je ono, sve proprietary, za svaku pizdariju moras iskesirati dosta para i to... recimo u njihovim senzorima koje ja imam ne mozes promijenit bateriju... ode baterija, kupi novi senzor ... za cijenu za koju dobis cijeli jeftini ciklokomp sa svim senzorima :P
<obruT> i s njihovim HR strapom sam znao imati dosta problema
<dodobas> obruT: si znao za ovog lika ... https://www.dcrainmaker.com/ ... ima dobre reviewe
<Mmike> jednog dana ce bt na linuxu raditi kako spada
<Mmike> hoce, siguran sam da hoces
<obruT> dodobas: znam, citao sam neke njegove clanke
<obruT> ja sam u dilemi dal kupit powermeter ili ne...
<dodobas> sto je powermeter ?
<obruT> mjeri ti "snagu pedaliranja" :)
<obruT> ekipa uglavnom na tome bazira treninge
<dodobas> znaci puls vise nije dovoljan ...
<obruT> puls je obsolete :) iako, ja jos uvijek jasim po pulsu... al ono, na puls moze utjecati vise faktora, a ovo ti konzistentno pokazuje "koliko radis"
<obruT> recimo proslu subotu, za isti effort sam imao 10 otkucaja vise jer sam popio kavu prije
<obruT> doslovno mi se digne puls, a nije da "radim vise" odnosno pedaliram jace
<obruT> nakon napornih voznji, odem na jarun, a puls nikako da se digne, zbog umora
<obruT> i tak to..
<obruT> mislim, za vecinu ljudi je puls sasma ok pokazatelj ak se zelis otprilike drzat u nekoj zoni i tako si koliko toliko kontrolirati napor
<obruT> fora je da cijena tih powermetara zadnjih godina osjetno pada, kroz koju godinu bi to moglo biti "standardno" ko i pulsmeta
<dodobas> Garmin Fenix 3 HR ... 500€ .. well
<obruT> dodobas: btw. 14.5. - https://ridewithgps.com/routes/19388928  zatvorice ceste kroz grad... ides ? :)
<dodobas> obruT: ... jutros sam odvozio 13km na treningu ... jos sam uvijek samo rekreativac
<obruT> pa to je ok, treba krenut malim koracima
<obruT> bitno je da se vozi
<dodobas> tj. indoor treningu :)
<Mmike> dodobas: imas pedaliralicu?
 * Mmike je jucer plivao pol sata!
<Mmike> i nisam se utopio :)
<dodobas> Mmike: pa u gymu
<obruT> na biciklu se konda dosta brzo bilda
<hbogner> ja sma u utorak bio nakon 3 tjedna pauze, katastrofa sto sam zahrdjao
<dodobas> stavi osam 'fat burn' program i vozi :)
<obruT> ja po svojoj evidenciji, bajk nisam vozio do 22.10. do 12.2. sto je katastrofa (u ovo ne racunam voznju po gradu, toga je bilo)
<obruT> dodobas: sta je taj fat burn program ? kakav tempo ? (pretpostavljam da znam, ali svejedno pitam)
<dodobas> nisam skuzio 'tempo' ... samo je postpeno dizao i spustao opterecenje ... pusla sam drzao na 125-130
<jelly> .weather zagreb, HR
<datase> jelly: Weather for Zagreb, Croatia | Temperature: 46°F / 8°C (Wind Chill: 43°F / 6°C); Humidity: 62%; Conditions: Clear; Wind: Wsw, 7mph / 11kph; Updated: 36 mins, 36 secs ago | Forecast for Thursday: Partly cloudy; High of 60°F / 16°C; Low of 39°F / 4°C | Forecast for Friday: Chance of rain; High of 56°F / 13°C; Low of 37°F / 3°C | Forecast for Saturday: Partly cloudy; High of 54°F / 12°C; Low of 32°F / 0°C | Forecast for (1 more message)
<jelly> .more
<datase> jelly: Sunday: Partly cloudy; High of 53°F / 12°C; Low of 35°F / 2°C | Forecast for Monday: Partly cloudy; High of 53°F / 12°C; Low of 37°F / 3°C | Forecast for Tuesday: Partly cloudy; High of 54°F / 12°C; Low of 36°F / 2°C
<obruT> jelly: bas zanimljivo da me ne vidis u signalu, meni automatski doda ekipu koju imam u imeniku
<jelly> i meni
<jelly> al tebe nema 
<obruT> mozda to i nije lose :)
<obruT> da me ekipa ne vidi :)
<jelly> aha... stvarno i nemam kontakt dodan, al pise ime i prezime zbog nekog "truecaller" koji je instaliran po defaultu
<Mmike> obruT: jesi ti probao jesti low-carb hranu, dal' ti to pomaze/odmaze za giht?
<Mmike> obruT: btw jelly ima neke cudne brojeve, i meni je skroz potrgan u signalu :D
<jelly> imam dva broja kaj sad
<obruT> Mmike: jedem sve za sto znam (i mislim) da nije bogato purinima...
<jelly> pokušavam već neko vrijeme preuzeti 091 broj da mi bude privatni ali se firma ne da
<obruT> a sad low-carb, high-carb, who cares... zato i imam 12 kg viska
<jelly> purin je kaj, aminokiselina koja to triggerira?
<obruT> jelly: daj otkaz pa ce ti valjda dati da zadrzsi broj :)
<Mmike> obruT: ma, frend ima giht isto i sad je presao na low-carb prehranu pa ce vidjet
<jelly> obruT: nece, moram prvo postati sef ili direktor
<jelly> iako... da se dogovorit
<obruT> purin kad se razgradi povecava razinu uricne kiseline u krvi... normalo tijelo se lako rijesi viska te kiseline, SilverSpaceovo i moje bas i ne... i onda kad ta kolicina naraste do kriticne granice, kiselina se iskristalizira u zglobove
<Mmike> meni je low-carb super, ja to 1-2 puta godisnje napravim, puno bolje se osjecam, zeludac mi dodje u red, krvna slika se popravi, izgubim 5-6 kila sam tak
<Mmike> jedino kaj sam umoran stalno :)
<Mmike> i nemrem bas srat kak spada :D
<Mmike> al' vish, neznam dal' ima veza medj purinom i low-carb jedenjem
<obruT> ako low carb ukljucje crvenu mesinu i plavu ribu, reci frendu da mu to nece pomoci kod gihta :P
<Mmike> yup :)
<Mmike> crvena mesina nema ugljikohidrata :)
<Mmike> a bogme nit ribetina
 * Mmike je otkrio, opet, sardine u ulju :D
<obruT> sardine su "smrt" za gihtere
<Mmike> obruT: prenio covjeku
<obruT> laserski printer u boji: Power consumption: 1170W (maximum), 90W (standby), 14W (Sleep)
<obruT> ok dok printa vjerojatno trosi, ali standbye 90W ... pa to trosi ko sva moja elektronika (osim televizora) zajedno :P
<SilverSpace> uh meso i plava riba ubija gihtere
<SilverSpace> gulasi razni isto 
<hbogner> obruT, kaj taj trosi, strasno, bas gledam jedan drugi: Maksimalno: pribl. 1120 W, Pripravno stanje: pribl. 4,2 W, Stanje mirovanja: pribl. 1,2 W
<Mmike> obruT: laser mora stalno grijat toner, a za u boji ih imas 3 ili tak neki kufer
<Mmike> 1120 W?!
<hbogner> u dilemi sa: 1. pokusati popraviti stari inkjet(najvjerojatnije otisla glava) 2. kupiti novi inkjet printer/scanner sa ciss-om 3. kupiti novi c/b laser printer/scanner
<Mmike> pa to skoro k'o fen za kosu :)
<Mmike> hbogner: koliko puno/cesto printas?
<Mmike> ako nije 'jako puno', onda 2)
<Mmike> bez razmisljanja
<hbogner> Mmike, ja malo, ali zena je uciteljica
<Mmike> za 300-500 kuna imas one neke epsone
<Mmike> pa ok, ti sebi onda 2, a nek se zena snadje :)
<hbogner> ciss je rjesenje za puno ako idem an inkjet, to cu oni tankovi sa bojom sastrane
<obruT> hbogner: meni je vjerojatno otisla glava za crnu boju, mislim da se to jednostavno ne isplati popravljat, isti takav printer je skroz jeftin... sad gledam sto bi uzeo, ispis u boji mi dobro dodje kad si printam karte/skice za uspone, gledao sam malo te laserske... mislim da cu ici s inkjet opet
<Mmike> ja imam inkjet doma, HP4500, ima i fax i skener, mislim da sam ga 800 kuna platio
<hbogner> obruT, imam orginal glavu za zamjenit za 200kn glava se mjenja po defaultu, a tinta pojedina za njega 15kn
<Mmike> doduse, fax ne koristim uopce :)
<Mmike> a ovo sam staroj kupio: https://www.epson.co.uk/products/printers/inkjet-printers/consumer/expression-home-xp-325
<Mmike> isto odlican
<Mmike> malo veci zajeb za pod ubuntuom jer treba skinut 'drivere' za printer sa epsonovih stranica a malo sjebato nac di su tocno za linux
<Mmike> al' kad to nadjes i slozis, radi pic-bic-boc
<hbogner> imam doma canon ip3300 i mogu nabavit novu glavu sa ebay za $30: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-other-Printhead-Printer-Print-Head-QY6-0070-For-Canon-iP3300-MP520-Ip3500-/142018391664
<hbogner> fora mi je ink tank system jer boju dopunjavas iz bocice a ne novim tonerima, npr: https://www.links.hr/hr/multifunkcijski-uredaj-epson-l386-print-scan-copy-ink-tank-system-iznimno-povoljan-ispis-nova-tehnologija-5760-dpi-usb-lan-wifi-100730335
<hbogner> ali kosta
<obruT> jel vas zivcira to sto sad svaki kua od softvera trazi neku pretplatu i nemos kupit i koristit nego kesiraj svaki mjesec ?
<dodobas> ne
<Mmike> obruT: koji kua npr?
<ivoks> https://www.supermicro.nl/solutions/Canonical.cfm
<Mmike> ivoks: kul!
<Mmike> supermicro je totalno kul
<jelly> obruT: kupujem samo za android, gdje je uglavnom jednokratno :-)
<jelly> Mmike: 21U, nelose
<hbogner> jelly, pise: Height 18U
<dodobas> obruT: koji softver kosistis mjesecno da moras placat porez na koristenje
<jelly> hbogner: eh, ne znam brojat
<jelly> [14:20] ~ # pv < /dev/zero > /dev/sda # server se gasi
<SilverSpace> McLaren će potrošiti više nafte nego benzina
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> za gume?
<SilverSpace> jelly: ne slepsluzba vise vozi bolid nego kaj ovi kruze po stazi :)
<Vlado9A> žur... bon žur
<Vlado9A> :)
<jelly> dar... žan dar
<Vlado9A> jednom su me tako pitali, znam li francuski... pa sam im odgovorio da znam tri riječi... l žur, l žurnal i l žurnalist :p
<ivoks> hah
<ivoks> https://www.brandwatch.com/blog/mwc-2017/
<ivoks> ubuntu spominjaniji brand za vrijeme mwc od ubera
<ivoks> microsofta
<ivoks> applea
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> isusa ti boga
<Mmike> pranje kose
<Mmike> 2 mjeseca nije bilo nikakvih bedova
<Mmike> lik se sad dere k'o da mu noge rezu
<Mmike> i nokte cupaju
<SilverSpace> e da to ti je tak raznorazne faze :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ^^
<SilverSpace> oce nece
<obruT> ak na "amazon.de" pise "Dispatched from and sold by Amazon. Gift-wrap available."
<obruT> jel to znaci da posiljka stize iz njemacke ?
#ubuntu-hr 2017-03-10
<dodobas> burro
<Mmike> BotaniCar, :* :* :* :* :* :* :* :* :*
<Mmike> BotaniCar, jel' to 22gi? :) 33ci? :)
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/video-kolinda-se-pokusala-oprati-od-skandalozne-izjave-pa-se-zakopala-jos-dublje/955258.aspx
<Mmike> E, pa , tak nam i treba, kad smo drzava debila :)
<vileni_> prva predsjednica pa ispadne stereotipna plavusa
<dodobas> shut yer' piehole
<obruT> Mmike: tko su ona ekipa sto stoje iza nje i smijulje se ?
<Mmike> fakat mi   je nejasno kaj je ona u natou radila :)
<Mmike> obruT, chich i chong/ :)
<Mmike> pojma nemam
<obruT> sad bi ja reko sta je ona radila u natou :P
<Mmike> mnogi si misle slicno :D
<dodobas> a svoj posao .. sto drugo ... skolovala se ... doduse s obzirom da je bila odlikasica ... sad imamo to sto imamo
<Mmike> kol'ko moras bit glup da kazes 'znam ja za neke slucajeve' 
<Mmike> kol'ko 
<Mmike> http://www.traffic-simulation.de
<Mmike> za razbibrigu :D
<dodobas> Mmike: to ti je tako kad je titula veca od osobe ... nema tog vremena/novaca koji to mogu popraviti
<dodobas> onaj prijasnji je bar sutio ... :)
<Mmike> smanjit max brzinu u gradu na 40 km/h i izbjec guzve :D
<vileni_> max 40? to ti bicikl dovoljan
<vileni_> mi smo jednom naletjeli na 6km kolonu kad smo se vracali sa grobnika
<vileni_> jer je netko usporio vidjeti konje
<sillyslux> i tak mi ode ploca u ro-mode i fsck.ext4 i busybox i suse... ali evo, radi opet... ili jos
<sillyslux> hmmhaaaaaa
<sillyslux> caj...
<SilverSpace> jutr
<SilverSpace> Mmike: http://www.vecernji.hr/hrvatska/predsjednica-zeli-da-dorh-istrazi-mvp-ovu-kupnju-zgrade-u-bruxellesu-1155015
<SilverSpace> jebo te imbex
<Mmike> vileni_, still sleep deprived? :) 
<Mmike> vileni_, velim 'u gradu'
<SilverSpace> zadnji dan testa 
<SilverSpace> izgleda da je ferrari tu negdje uz bok mecke ako ne i bolji 
<Mmike> recimo, slavonsko/zagrebacko/ljubljanska - tamo je ogranicenje 60km/h. Al' predvecer je guzvovito jer uvijek imas majmuna koji se bas zele voziti 80-100, i onda moraju stati na semafora.
<Mmike> I naprave ripple effect koji se protegne skroz iza.
<Mmike> Naravno, u 4 popodne kad svi idu doma i kad je stadnstill, jbg.
<Mmike> Da svaki semafor ima kameru, i da ti uzme 3put vise para za prekoracenje brzine, da vidis kak bi see protocnost povecala.
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kaj jebo me index, jesi ti cuo kaj je ona rekla?
<Mmike> pa nije index to izmislio
<vileni_> Mmike: a tek da se oduzme jedna traka i da biciklistima!
<SilverSpace> kaj je rekla
<Mmike> vileni_, pa, nema potrebe, imas biciklisticku vec
<vileni_> haha
<vileni_> gdje
<Mmike> jedino je glupo kaj nije dvosmjerna
<Mmike> vileni_, pa, na najboljem mogucem mjestu - iza drveca
<Mmike> ima mjesta i za bicikle i za pjesake
<SilverSpace> rekla da dorh ne radi svoj posao nego to radi selektivno 
<Mmike> da nisu sjebali sa semaforima tamo, bilo bi idealno
<SilverSpace> sto je istina 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ne, nego je rekla da ona zna za neke slucajeve... 
<vileni_> Mmike: ja se sa te relacije pretezno sjecam pjesaka koji zele poginuti
<SilverSpace> Mmike: daj malo bolje procitaj 
<vileni_> i biciklisticka koja ide izmedju busne i busa
<Mmike> vileni_, di? jel' pricamo o istom?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, nisam citao samo sam slusao video kaj je rekla
<SilverSpace> nemoj biti toliko zatucan yubexom
<SilverSpace> jebo te oni 
<Mmike> vileni_, da, ok, i to je ptoblem :D :D :D :D
<Mmike> al' biciklissti tamo nisu na cesti, sto je ok :)
<vileni_> ali bus nije jos ni tamo, vide ga 500m dalje, i stanu na biciklisticku
<vileni_> ma ja sam to vozio mimo svih pravila
<Mmike> vileni_, tja, GAZIS! :)
<vileni_> uopce mi se neda razmisljati
<Mmike> vileni_, iako ja sam samo bedove imao kad bus dodje
<vileni_> i crvena isto kad pustim ove sto desno skrecu
<Mmike> al' da, tko god da je to dizajnirao je idijot
<vileni_> Mmike: ali to je onako, jedna relacija na zapad grada
<vileni_> ako ides na istok, nije bi blizu dobro
<Mmike> SilverSpace, rekla je: "Ja osobno znam za nekoliko predmeta koje bi DORH mogao malo pazljivije..."
<vileni_> ako ides jug-sjever, ok si otprilike do vukovarske
<Mmike> kak ona zna? pa nije ona drzavno odvjetnistvo? Ili zna nekaj kaj DORH ne zna? Zakaj to ne veli dorhu?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: naravno da zna kaj stoji u ladici dorha jer ona dobija mjesecno izvjesce i vidi da dorh ne raadi svoj posao kak treba
<Mmike> Ne kuzim kak mosh bit tak glup i to JAVNO rec
<SilverSpace> kaj je tu glupo 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, mislim da ti nemas pojma kak je DORH ustrojen :)
<Mmike> pa da, to je to - "Kaj je tu glupo"
<Mmike> bog i hrvati, to ti je 
<Mmike> vileni_, ma, po gradu se ja vozim po cesti svukud
<Mmike> brze mi je tak
<Mmike> vish
<Mmike> moram bicikl odnjet 
<Mmike> Bizmarku!
<vileni_> to si rekao prije tjedan dana
<SilverSpace> gle dorh daje mjesecno izvjesce i to precjednica vidi i to je i rekla
<SilverSpace> nemoj gledat i slusat kaj tebi samo pase :)
<vileni_> da, gledaj i slusaj sto pase hdz-u!
<vileni_> ili sdp-u!
<vileni_> kome god
<vileni_> samo ne invidualcima koji razmisljaju koliko jos prije emigracije
<vileni_> pita me zena sta mislim o australiji, da zamijenimo otrovne politicare sa otrovnim zivotinjama
<vileni_> ja si mislim, bit ce mi veliki ping za dotu
<obruT> australija ?!? nikad... novi zeland vec moze
<vileni_> ma to sve isto
<vileni_> mozda je za nz rekla
<SilverSpace> https://hasmclarenbrokendown.com/
<obruT> u australiji te valjda bilo koja zivotinja moze ubit, od crva do krokodila u moru
<SilverSpace> ili zmijurina
<obruT> ako nekim cudom nije otrovno, pojede te
<SilverSpace> :)
<vileni_> na wc-u ne gledas twitter nego jel ima koja zmija ili pauk
<obruT> imao bih mungosa za kucnog ljubimca
<sillyslux> il sta pise na zidovima i vratima
<vileni_> ovdje mi najveci problem ako slucajno sjednem a daska dignuta
<vileni_> tamo ako slucajno sjedes i trantula te uhvati za mosnje
<vileni_> ja bi morao psa ostaviti starcima, jedino cega se ne boji su mravi
<vileni_> sve vece od toga je problem
<sillyslux> heh u njemackoj stakore viru iz skoljke
<sillyslux> susjedi bacaju hranu u wc pa stakore dodu vidjet otkud to i sta jos ima
<sillyslux> pa mos mislit kad te ujide tvor iz kakalizacije
<vileni_> nekako mi i dalje tarantula zvuci gore
<vileni_> sa stakorima sam zivio
<sillyslux> pa tu dalmaciji ima neke vrste roznih gustera koje ljudi nazivaju tarantula
<sillyslux> a ti bice mislis na neke pauke jeli?
<vileni_> gugl mi ne prikazuje nikakve gustere
<sillyslux> uhh nemos gledat google
<sillyslux> uhh
<sillyslux> pitaj dalmosa kad naletis na nakog
<vileni_> imam jednog tu na poslu
<vileni_> jede cevape sa majonezom
<vileni_> nije mi bas trustworthy izvor informacija
<sillyslux> eh bas onda ga pitaj!
<sillyslux> pitaj ga za rozne gustere
<Mmike> dodobas, obruT: ste koristili kad repmgr za posstgres?
<Mmike> u biti, ste koristili nedavno? :)
<sillyslux> kak se nazivaju
<Mmike> obruT, novi zeland su potresi :)
<obruT> ma to samo u onoj Kristovoj crkvi :)
<obruT> ostatak je skroz ok, nema otrovnih pizdarija, ugodna klima, preko 100 tritisucnjaka...
<sillyslux> http://geofon.gfz-potsdam.de/eqinfo/seismon/globmon.php
<sillyslux> 2017-03-09 16:00:57	4.3		South Island, New Zealand
<obruT> ima i u Zg potresa koliko oces :P
<Mmike> ja, izgleda, idem u cile u 5tom mjesecu :D
<Mmike> pa ce da vidimo sta je to kad se svaki dan par puta trese po malo :D
<obruT> kamo u cile ? turisticki ili biznis ?
<Mmike> obruT, biznis, al' ce se uzet tjedan prije ili poslije pa ce se otic ili na uskrsnje otoke ili dolje u patagoniju
<Mmike> biznis je u santiagu, a ima letova od santiaga dolje do Punta Arenasa za 50-100 eura
<Mmike> pa smo mislili dolje, nemam pojma
<Mmike> mora zena prvo rec da smijem
<Mmike> a mora prvo proc PMS da joj  opce smijem rec :)
<obruT> za patagoniju uzmi odjecu protiv vjetra i kabanicu :)
<obruT> "zeleni caj top kvalitete iz sangaja"... top zagadjeni caj :P
<Mmike> obruT, da :D :D
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> bismarck vise ne radi?
<Mmike> obruT, ?
<obruT> nemam pojma, ne zalazim tamo :)
<SilverSpace> pokiso do gole kozež
<SilverSpace> ledeni pljusak dubrava
<SilverSpace> slozio sam si kompresor i sad iso ispuhat tipkovnicu bome izletilo iz nje svakakvog sranja
<SilverSpace> nakupi se toga
<vileni_> Mmike: https://www.mikronis.hr/baterija-lenovo-x220-19-6-cell-slice-slim-external-p-n-0a36280.aspx?utm_source=nabava.net
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/hp-predstavio-mini-racunalo-elitedesk-800-g3/159142.aspx
<sillyslux> 19:6 to kao neka nova rezolucija
<SilverSpace> uh
<Mmike> vileni_,  a cijena?
<Mmike> ah, 2k kuna
<Mmike> mne, narucio sam 9celijsku originalnu 'obicnu', 600 kuna
<Mmike> pa cemov idit
<Mmike> vileni_, https://www.conrad.hr/Elektrolitski-kondenzator,-vij%e8ani-priklju%e8ak-10000-%26micro;F-400-V-20-%25-%28promjer-x-V%29-76.9-mm-x-220.7-mm-Epcos-B43740A9109M000-2.htm?websale8=conrad-hr&pi=1346260&amp;ci=SHOP_AREA_17428_0245812
<Mmike> :)D
<vileni_> Mmike: bas original?
<vileni_> zasto meni nisi narucio
<Mmike> a veli lik da je
<Mmike> pa zato kaj nemam obicaj narucivat tebi kaj narucim i sebi
<Mmike> kupio sam si kupace neki dan, kaj sam i tebi trebo jedne? :)
<vileni_> Mmike: pa da
<vileni_> nego, ako si kupio ovo sa linka onda su uzeo kondenzator od 45kkn?
<vileni_> i to epcos
<vileni_> jebo ih epcos da ih jebo
<Mmike> hahahahaha :)
<vileni_> koliko sam se njihovih kemikalija nagutao
<vileni_> kakav je to kod mucenik17
<SilverSpace> https://cromanjaro.wordpress.com/
<Mmike> facebook postaje neupotrebljiv
<Mmike> na webu
<jelly> cak i kad imas akaunt?
<Mmike> lol :D
<jelly> pitam ozbiljno :-)
<Mmike> imam li vise od 3-4 FB taba otvorena sve je toliko sporo da nemrem nist
<Mmike> a ne znam kak da jednostavno otvorim novi tab u novom procesu
<Mmike> mogu otvorit 30ak tabova novih i onda ima onaj silverspacetov plugin koji sve ugasi pa sve upali
<Mmike> pa kad sve upali onda je svaki u svom procesu
<Mmike> al' nekaj je FB promijenio pa se chrome toliko ubije da nit to ne radi vise
<SilverSpace> Raikkonen najbrži na posljednjem danu predsezonskih testova
<sillyslux> triba mu stavit fb malware s chromeom na auto
<SilverSpace> kaj je fb
<sillyslux> pa ona glupost
<sillyslux> facebook stranica manjaro linux hrvatska. kojik. bolje neimat nist nego taku glupost
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> ti preseason testing su bezze
<Mmike> ta vremena ama bas nist ne znace
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/trava-pluta-jadranom-u-istragu-ukljucen-i-europol-mup-ima-svoju-teoriju-sto-se-dogadja/955876.aspx
<Mmike> ;)
<obruT> ah, jadni dalmatinci :)
#ubuntu-hr 2017-03-11
<Mmike> pdaaaaaaaaaj
<Mmike> internetu
<Mmike> ne rekonektaj se 
<Vlado9A> žur... bon žur
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> http://silverspace.bshellz.net/
<Vlado9A> žur... bon žur
<Vlado9A> :)
<SilverSpace> https://www.formula1.com/en/video/2017/3/Onboard_comparison__2017_vs_2016_at_Barcelona.html
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A: oj
<SilverSpace> :)
<Vlado9A> zivio SilverSpace 
<Vlado9A> :)
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xktwDfasPGQ
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Apis Cor: first residential house has been printed! :: Duration: 06:46 :: Views: 2,113,057 uploaded by Apis Cor :: 4,518 likes :: 156 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A: se suncas :)
<Vlado9A> ne više :D
<SilverSpace> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C6pyICAWkAIZpeM.jpg
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A: zakasnio ti na sunce :)
<jelly> Mmike: kad stignes, lupi /mode #ubuntu-hr +b $x:gk*1wm*su*@* ili jos bolje $x:gk*1wm*su*@*$##not-a-honeypot
<jelly> to je neki tracking bot
<Vlado9A> a gle SilverSpace, morao sam popodne malo odmorit' :D
<SilverSpace> nema odmora kad traje obnova
<SilverSpace> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/Slika%20zaslona%202017-03-11%2019-09-38.png
<SilverSpace> dukati
<SilverSpace> https://techcrunch.com/2017/02/28/youtube-launches-youtube-tv-its-live-tv-streaming-service/
<SilverSpace> hehe
<Mmike>  /mode #ubuntu-hr +b$x:gk*1wm*su*@*$##not-a-honeypot
<Mmike> botke, banlist je fini
<Mmike> jelly, ^^ makes sense?
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] Mmike sets +n +t
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] Mmike sets [#1899 +b $x:gk*1wm*su*@*$##not-a-honeypot]
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] [#1899 +b $x:gk*1wm*su*@*$##not-a-honeypot] edited by uBOTu-fr: expires at [2017-03-14 20:29:40 GMT], for 3d 0h 0s in total
<Mmike> hop
 * Mmike se ispricava :D
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] [#1899 +b $x:gk*1wm*su*@*$##not-a-honeypot] edited by Mmike: expires at [2017-03-11 20:46:59 GMT], for 17m 18s in total
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] [#1899 +b $x:gk*1wm*su*@*$##not-a-honeypot] marked by Mmike: spammer
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] Mmike sets [#1899 -b $x:gk*1wm*su*@*$##not-a-honeypot 1m 38s]
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] Mmike sets [#1900 +b $x:gk*1wm*su*@*$##not-a-honeypot]
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] [#1900 +b $x:gk*1wm*su*@*$##not-a-honeypot] edited by uBOTu-fr: expires at [2017-03-14 20:31:24 GMT], for 3d 0h 0s in total
<jelly> right
<jelly> produzi ga na jedno 90 dana barem
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] Mmike sets [#1900 -b $x:gk*1wm*su*@*$##not-a-honeypot 13m 15s]
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] Mmike sets [#1901 +b $x:gk*1wm*su*@*$##not-a-honeypot]
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] [#1901 +b $x:gk*1wm*su*@*$##not-a-honeypot] edited by uBOTu-fr: expires at [2017-03-14 20:44:42 GMT], for 3d 0h 0s in total
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj si to pokrenuo :)
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] [#1901 +b $x:gk*1wm*su*@*$##not-a-honeypot] edited by Mmike: never expires
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] [#1901 +b $x:gk*1wm*su*@*$##not-a-honeypot] marked by Mmike: 90days spammer
<Mmike> eto, bogara mu :)
<jelly> tnx
<jelly> iako je zaspamalo vise nego bi taj bot napravio stete za tjedan dana
<jelly> output of uBOTu-fr treba prebacit u neki #ubuntu-hr-ops ili nesto, to nije napravljeno za glavni kanal
<Mmike> tru dat
#ubuntu-hr 2017-03-12
<dodobas> burro
<SilverSpace> ke
<jelly> srbija placa prekvalifikaciju u programere i ostali IT
<sillyslux_> svojima...
<jelly> naravno
<sillyslux_> ali ako je umjesan njihov zavod za zaposljavana onda to i tamo nije bez kvaka
<SilverSpace> 500 Mbpsa "na bakru"?
<SilverSpace> hm
<CrazyLemon> only in a lab :)
<SilverSpace> sad citam optika do zgrade nakar po stanovima
<SilverSpace> i to onda ide
<SilverSpace> problem su velike zgrade kaj nedaju kanalice postavit
<SilverSpace> svaki provajder vuce svoju kanalicu 
<SilverSpace> tak je i kod mene u zgradi
<obruT> pricate o g.fast ?
<obruT> optika ide do zgrade/kvarta, dalje bakar
<obruT> jos prosle godine je HT planirao krenut s pilotom (tresnjevka i jos pokoji kvart), ali ne znam u kojoj je to fazi
<CrazyLemon> kod nas je telekom začeo sa optikom po zraku
<CrazyLemon> so they say
<obruT> tako da konkurencija lakse precvika kabel ? :)
<CrazyLemon> valjda to manje košta :)
<obruT> pa ne treba kopati kanale, trazit dozvole & stuff :)
<obruT> a i nije da je tamo potrebno previse kabela, nije tak velika zemlja :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: tcom je tu u mojem kvartu to napravio proslu jesen
<SilverSpace> ali jebiga malo prekasno
<SilverSpace> kad su vec drugi uveli optiku
<obruT> ja ne znam sto pederi kod mene cekaju s optikom... u susjednom ulazu zgrade ima, u ostalim ulazima i zgradama nema :P
<obruT> i po nekim kalkulacijama, kostalo bi me par kuna jeftinije od ovog dsl-a :P
<SilverSpace> treba jos jednog pustit u konkurenciju pa da vidis optike 
<obruT> taj netko bi moro imat mnogo para
<obruT> HT "ne zeli" razvlacit optiku jer ju mora nudit konkurenciji za "sitne pare"
<CrazyLemon> obruT ma ne treba imat mnogo para..vidi situacijo kod nas sa T-2.. oni su začeli masovno optiku pa tek onda su se svi drugi probudili.. i vidi jih sad.. stečaj :D
<Mmike> kaj ne radi to terrakom 
<Mmike> ili tko?
<Mmike> dodje u zgradu, svi se prebace na njih, otkopcaju bakar u zgradi i stave dlsam-like u zgradu
<Mmike> pa unutar zgrade imas dsl, a do zgrade ide optika
<Mmike> i svi imaju milijarde gigabita
<obruT> terrakom po zgradama ima vec razvucene koaksijalce (tamo gdje su prije nudili kabelsku), a poceli su dovlaciti optiku do zgrada pa po tim koaksijalcima daju net
#ubuntu-hr 2018-03-05
<ledeni>  .weather melbourne, au
<jelly> .weather melbourne, au
<datase> jelly: Weather for Melbourne, Australia | Temperature: 63°F / 17°C; Humidity: 52%; Conditions: Partly cloudy; Wind: South, 18mph / 29kph; Updated: 36 mins, 53 secs ago | Forecast for Monday: Clear; High of 68°F / 20°C; Low of 52°F / 11°C | Forecast for Tuesday: Clear; High of 78°F / 26°C; Low of 53°F / 12°C | Forecast for Wednesday: Clear; High of 83°F / 28°C; Low of 57°F / 14°C | Forecast for Thursday: (1 more message)
<jelly> UK Royal Mail, i Hrvatska Pošta: 2 mjeseca već putuje paket http://ips.posta.hr/IPSWeb_item_events.asp?itemid=RZ546638711GB&Submit=Submit
<jelly> oho, 16.04.4
<obrut> jel koristi tko ono smece od certbot-a za izdavanje certifikata ?
<obrut> jel to sranje radi bez otvorenog porta 80 (samo 443) ? meni ne uspijeva
<jelly> ne, dehydrated, i nisam još složio dns-01 challenge validation
<vileni> nekih mjesec dana ne radi tls
<vileni> https://community.letsencrypt.org/t/important-what-you-need-to-know-about-tls-sni-validation-issues/50811
<obrut> malo mi je debilno da se moram jebat ako mi je propusten samo port 443 (na kojem cu ionako imat https s certifikatom kojeg zelim)
<vileni> a mi isto imamo sad problem jer klijent ima blokiran port 80
<vileni> doduse, problem je sto nakon 15 mailova i 2 tjedna jos uvijek nisu otvorili port 80
#ubuntu-hr 2018-03-06
<SilverSpace> dan
<jelly> svaki dan!
<SilverSpace> dosadan
<jelly> tak mi je čudno kad kolega izgovara naziv boot loadera "grab"
<jelly> 240GB SSD na amazonu _sa dostavom u .hr_ 130-150kn jeftiniji nego kod nas
<jelly> https://smile.amazon.de/gp/product/B01N5IB20Q/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&psc=1
<jelly> (69.98 * 1.25 / 1.19) * 7.5 = 551.25 kn
<jelly> i 480GB za 937kn
<vileni> jelly: ne navodi na grijeh
<vileni> taman razmisljam na sto bih bacio pare
<Mmike> vileni, 
<Mmike> jellyni
<Mmike> SilverSpaceni
<jelly> Mmike koji govori ni
 * Mmike uboo 500GB msata ssd za laptop, trenutno imam 250GB i 500GB, ali je 250GB duplo sporiji od 500GB i raid0 na ta dva nema smisla :(
<jelly> Mmike: raspolovi ovaj od 500 na dve particije, stavi raid0 od dve particije i 250GB diska
<jelly> "problem" "riješen"
<jelly> ide ti duplo IO na duplo brži disk
<Mmike> jelly, pa, to imam sad - imam na svakom disku 100GB patriciju
<Mmike> moguce da ZFS nesto usere jer imam troughput sporijeg diska
<Mmike> u biti isti kufer imam i kad btrfs stavim
<Mmike> oba diska su u lenovotovom W520
<vileni> Mmike: a jesu li sata3 ovi obicni?
<Mmike> vileni, ne kuzim?
<vileni> ne sjecam se jel w520 ima sata3 ili sata2
<Mmike> vileni, pise sata-300
<Mmike> znaci sata2
<vileni> eh, to ide tipa 275MB/s
<Mmike> ide 300 megi u sekundi
<Mmike> ovaj od 500 giga
<Mmike> ovaj od 250 giga ide 180
<Mmike> a kad citam s oba istovremeno, raid0 polje, imam - 180 megi u sekundi :)
<vileni> znaci ovaj na sata2 ide 180?
<vileni> a msata 300?
<Mmike> ne, obrnuto
<Mmike> msata je manji disk
<Mmike> cek idem bas izmjerit opet
<vileni> ja nikad nisam dobio iznad 275 r/w na sata2
<vileni> a disk je bio kao 400/300
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> idem vidjet
<vileni> frend je uzeo neki hp sad, ima 2x sata, 2x msata, 4x ddr3 slotove
<Mmike> vileni, daklem, msata (250GB), imam 270MB/sec kad citam sa /dev/sdb
<Mmike> 500GB, obican 2.5" SSD, imam 550 MB/sec kad citam sa /dev/sda
<vileni> pa onda je sata3 ipak
<Mmike> vileni, moguce da je ovaj msata sata2
<Mmike> pa zato imam samo 270MB/sec
<Mmike> iako sam bio uvjeren da je to zato kaj je disk manji/sporiji
<vileni> pa nebi trebalo biti, sve unazad par godina ima barem read 450mb/s navise
<Mmike> znaci, msata je sata2
<vileni> Mmike: a u x220 jel imas msata?
<Mmike> vileni, yup
<Mmike> vileni, ista stvar
<Mmike> sad provjerio s kolegom
<Mmike> izgleda da je msata sata2
<Mmike> vileni, da, msata je sata2, pickamater :(
<Mmike> steta
<Mmike> dzaba sam disk narucivao :)
<jelly> a za sto ti trebaju silni MB/s\
<jelly> u stvarnom zivotu jeli
<jelly> <Mmike> jelly, pa, to imam sad - imam na svakom disku 100GB patriciju
<jelly> nemas to sad, citaj pazljivije
<obrut> 16:37 < vileni> taman razmisljam na sto bih bacio pare
<obrut> neku dobru kurvu
<jelly> za 550kn ?
<obrut> disk ce ti zastarit i zaboravices ga... ovog ce se sjecat vjerojatno
<obrut> do kraja zivota... pogotovo ako zena sazna
<jelly> za 50 ojra u crvenoj cetvrti dobis pola sata sa super slatkicom, tak sam bar cuooo
<jelly> https://dms.licdn.com/playback/C4D05AQF_7798b-QbpQ/9ba1f7267ccb4608973155759ddc6067/feedshare-mp4_3300/1488578169071-zmy00q?e=1520449200&v=alpha&t=cBpKVYjxGnIqmpi_ZKO2x-rOmfncpqqHcwdJ6kDf-lw
<obrut> dobro odgojeno dijete :)
<jelly> a doma batine :-)
<Mmike> jelly, cek
<Mmike> jelly, da napravim raid0 na dve patricije na istom disku?
<jelly> ne
<jelly> raid0 od 3 membera, dve particije na jednom, i jednoj na drugom
<Mmike> jelly, ne kuzim kaj sam dobio time
<jelly> zasto me to ne cudi
<jelly> Mmike, dobio si da na navodno duplo sporiji disk ide duplo manje IO
<Mmike> al' i dalje mi troughput bude kol'ko je najsporiji disk
<jelly> jesi probao?
<Mmike> raid0 na 3 diska ce citati sa sva tri diska odjednom i limitiran je najsporijim
<Mmike> a nisam, al' logika tako nalaze
<jelly> jesi probao?
<Mmike> eo, probam, a ti plati pivo ako ne radi 
<Mmike> ja platim pivo ako radi :D
<jelly> nemam pozitivnog komentara za tuple (Mmike, logika)
<Mmike> nit ja u tvom smjeru, zorane
<Mmike> stovise, cudi me da uopce takvo sto predlazes :)
<Mmike> al', probat cemo, eto
<Mmike> btw, gledao sam T530/W530, isti drek, msata je sata2
<jelly> ako je jedan disk duplo sporiji, logicno je duplo ga manje opteretit
<jelly> to je meni logicno
<jelly> na stranu sad to sto "duplo sporiji" moze znaciti dvije sasvim razlicite stvari
<jelly> jos gore, tri stvari: thoughput, latency i iops
<Mmike> ja to gledam ovak, pojednostavljeno. RAID0 na 2 divajsa - fajl je strajpan na oba diska, i kad citas fajl, citas ga s oba diska istovremeno. S obzirom da citanje mora bit u 'syncu', onda si limitiran brzinom sporijeg diska. 
<Mmike> Ista stvar je s tri divajsa, opet najsporiji divajs diktira brzinu, jer ostala dva moraju cekat prvi
<Mmike> jedino kaj bi mogo napravit je rec mdadmu/zfsu da ne strajpa 1:1, nego 1:2, tako da ak zelim procitati 100MB file s diska, 33 MB tog fajla je na jednom disku a 66MB je na drugom disku.
<Mmike> Al' nisam siguran da mdadm/zfs to mogu
 * jelly ceka na probu
<jelly> raid0 sa 2 membera s brzeg diska i 1 sa sporijeg ce biti bitno, bar 15% brzi u single thread readu ili writeu nego raid0 sa 2 membera svaki sa svojeg diska, i to ne u pivu nego u rucak
<jelly> a za random io i veci queue, i bolji od toga
<Mmike> jelly, daj mi pol sata - sat, samo da dete ovoono pa probam
<jelly> ma moze i sjutra 
<jelly> Mmike, limitiran si brzinom sporijeg diska za procitati 150% podataka nego sto si bio limitiran brzinom sporijeg diska za procitati 100% podataka 
<jelly> znaci u istom vremenu ce procitati 3 bureka tamo di je prije procitao dva bureka
<jelly> (ako je prvi disk stvarno barem duplo brzi)
 * jelly ne zna objašnjavati 
<Mmike> jelly, duzan sam pivo
<Mmike> imam oko 700MB/sec troughput u sekvencijalnom citanju
<Mmike> dok sam prije imao 500 (svaki disk po cca 250 MB/sec)
<Mmike> a sad s jednog diska citam oko 500,  drugog oko 200
<jelly> Mmike, ne, rucak.
<jelly> nisam pristao na pivo
<Mmike> rucak moze ak ces rebrica jest :D
<jelly> jest cu priloge u R&B-ju :-)
<Mmike> lol :)
<Mmike> ima tuna tamo
<Mmike> ivac jeo
<Mmike> veli da je jako dobra
<jelly> a i to
<jelly> moze tuna
<Mmike> jelly, moze i rucak!
<Mmike> svaka cast, thnx :)
<jelly> svjestan si da je to skuplja opcija od vege plate s prilozima? :-)
<Mmike> sad, doduse, moram malo preorganizovat patricije, al' neka, neka, super, super :D
<Mmike> pa, ubrzao si mi sroj i juju deploymente za 20-30%
<Mmike> to vrijedi tune :)
<jelly> moze :-)
<Mmike> naivno sam kupio novi SSD, al' nema veze :) 
<Mmike> dobro da nisam novi laptop isao kupovat
<jelly> (necu nista komentirat koliko ce writeovi na 2 razlicite lokacije mozda vise potrosit i prije ubit brzi drajv)
<jelly> (jer se svaki sequential write zapravo pretvara u random)
<jelly> mozes probat i sa 3+1 particijom :-)
<Mmike> nah, ovo bude skroz ok
<Mmike> drive ce izdrzat, laptop koristim svega 3 mjeseca godisnje kad sam na moru
<jelly> al vjerojatno nece biti razlike, ak si dobio 50% to je skoro teoretski max poboljsanja
<Mmike> doma imam 4 SSDa u raid0 polju (prvo bio mdadm, pa onda bio btrfs, sad je zfs), i rokam po njemu svakodnevno k'o mutav, diskovi vec 3 godine rade bez beda - a prije toga su ta 4 diska bila u nekim serverima
<jelly> a mozes i povremeno zavrtit hdsentinel
<Mmike> pa prije sam imao 500MB/sec u readu, sad imam 700MB/sec, nije 50%, al' je skoro
<jelly> 40%
<jelly> to je super
<Mmike> bio sam glup pa nisam mjerio, recimo, koliko brzo treba da se instalira openstack na to, prije/poslije, al' nema veze
<Mmike> je, to je super
<Mmike> rucak totalno zasluzen :)
<jelly> ali ne vjerojatno nebitno kao test za openstack deployment koji je puno vise random
<jelly> s/ne/je/
<jelly> i dosta vise write
<Mmike> mislim da ne, budem fio zavrtio, pa cemo vidjet
<Mmike> tj, mislim da je improvemet i tu
<jelly> bolje stavit 64GB memorije pa tocit u ram disk :-)
<Mmike> i tak 60% vremena se kopiraju paketi iz lokalno apt-cacheta
<jelly> uh zasto
<Mmike> nemre laptrop vise od 32gige
<Mmike> pa kad juju provisiona kontejnere onda unutra mora rec 'apt install pimpek'
<jelly> vjerojatno ni nema 16GB DDR3 kekasa
<Mmike> nema, imam 4x8GB DDR3 unutra
<Mmike> al' i ovaj cpu nemre vise od 32 gige
<jelly> da, tak ja imam 2x8GB u T420s
<jelly> to je ista generacija valjda
<Mmike> ja bih da u x260 mogu staviti vise od 16 gigi - cpu moze, al' laptop ima samo jedan ddr4 ustekavator
<jelly> kad su djubrad
<Mmike> yup, W520 je ovo, to je ista generacija k'o T420
<Mmike> yup, djubrad
<Mmike> ok, x260 je mali laptop pa kao kaj ce ti, al' treba mi , jebemu :D
<jelly> izasli su T480s, T480, ali isto 32GB max
<jelly> s jos gore, 8 GB zalemljeno, 1 slot i 24GB max
<Mmike> uzas
<jelly> mozda uzmem T25 da se ne moram navikavat na drugi layout tipkovnice
<Mmike> a T5xx serija se opce ne isplati vise, ima fakin numericku tastaturu!
<jelly> to je kao T470, samo sa normalnom xx20 tastaturom
<Mmike> i mislim da vise T5xx ne postoji, T560 je mislim bio zadnji, sad ima P70/P90, tak nekak
<Mmike>  meni ovaj W520 pre dobar workstation
<jelly> mislim da ni P* vise nemaju ili jos nisu izasli
<Mmike> bas ono, pre dobar :)
<Mmike> najsmjesnije je kaj sam ga pred 2 godine platio 2800 kuna, na njuskalu, zajedno sa dockom
<Mmike> jelly, imas preporuku za ruksak za 12" thinkpad?
<jelly> ne, imam lenovo Y gaming ali taj ti je prevelik
<jelly> imam i od firme poklon neki super-duper-anti-neukradiv-kishootporni 
<jelly> dobio za 10 godisnjicu
<jelly> i imam shit kineza za 90kn u koji ne stane laptop bez da ga izgrebem, ali 12" bi mozda stao
<jelly> neukradivi: https://www.xd-design.com/bobby-backpack/
<jelly> otvara se s ledja, ful cudno
<jelly> imao sam samsonite prije... 2 ruksaka, jedno 6-10 godina, taj mi je bio super ali vise ne znam model
<Mmike> https://www.njuskalo.hr/prijenosnici-torbe-ruksaci/lenovo-thinkpad-professional-backpack-oglas-24305885
<Mmike> ovo bi uzeo sebi mozda za taj W520
<Mmike> imam neki HP, al' je star jedno 10 godina i pre los je
<Mmike> https://www.njuskalo.hr/prijenosnici-torbe-ruksaci/torba-laptop-hama-12.1-oglas-22839997 a ovo mozda za X220
<Mmike> to je zeni, za njen, ja imam svoj neki koji sam kupio na benzinskoj za bonove, ok je skroz
<jelly> reko bi da probas ovog kineza da ne budu baceni novci (iako kosta ko 1 tuna steak) ali bi vjerojatno izgrebao i 12" X220
<obrut> ja sam nedavno nabavio ovaj i skroz je ok :) u njemu furam i 15" i 14" istovremeno s punjacima, misem i gomilom trincarija :)  https://www.mikronis.hr/ruksak-za-prijenosnike-do-15-wenger-crni-p-n-34547.aspx
<obrut> jedan jedini minus je sto je prednji dzep premali za ovece smartphoneove
<jelly> ovaj neukradivi ima rupu za sluske i usb port za puniti nesto
<jelly> skroz je fora
<Mmike> obrut, taj tvoj je fino lagan
<jelly> a ovaj gejmerski ima ogroman drugi pretinac samo za velike slusalice
<Mmike> al' je prevelik za 12" laptop
<jelly> huh.  https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.microsoft.launcher
<pav> oh
#ubuntu-hr 2018-03-07
<SilverSpace> dan
<jelly> dzień dobry
<Mmike> jelly, kupio ovo: https://www.njuskalo.hr/prijenosnici-torbe-ruksaci/ruksak-lenovo-thinkpad-professional-oglas-23581319 <- preodlican
<jelly> vele da je feature frozen bionić, moram dat kolegi da proba automatski instalirat http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/daily/current/
<SilverSpace> mogo bi i ja
<Mmike> vi bas volite zivjet na rubu :)
<Mmike> mirka, jesi ti presla na bionic? :D
<Mmike> Prica o stetnosti droga: "Imate droga?" - "Ne." - "Steta! :("
#ubuntu-hr 2018-03-08
<ivoks> "It is clear that Russia is, I am afraid, in many respects now a malign and disruptive force," Mr Johnson told MPs. The country was, he said, launching cyber-attacks against British infrastructure which "I increasingly think that we have to categorise.. as acts of war".
<jelly> yadda yadda
<jelly> a UK ne bi niiikad radili takve stvari
<jelly> ako ih se ne otkrije i publicira jeli
<obrut> UK, USA i Izrael su nevinasca
<jelly> yep
<ivoks> kada zivis u jednom savezu, vidis sve dobro od tog saveza
<ivoks> i vidis sve lose od onog drugog saveza, jer to tako mediji rade
<ivoks> a da zivis na drugoj strani
<ivoks> nista ne bi bilo drugacije
<ivoks> zato ljudi uvijek zele ono s druge strane ograde, koliko god losije ili bolje bilo
<jelly> osim hrvata i njihovih medija, koji vide sve lose s bilo koje strane 
<ivoks> jelly: touche
<ivoks> jelly: a pogledas li komentare, vidjeti ces dosta velicanja rusije
<jelly> hej slaveni
<ivoks> od ljudi koji nista drugo ne rade, nego velicaju rusiju :)
<ivoks> neki cak ni ne znaju hrvatski
<jelly> nadam se da su placeni
<ivoks> nekako si mislim da jesu
<jelly> jer zasto gubit vrijeme na komentare ako te niti ne plate
<Mmike> tek sad sam skuzio da mi KDE potrgao fontove
<Mmike> i je neko ruzno
<jelly> .rt jellese 1
<datase> jelly: Jethro Tull - Nothing to Say
<jelly> nope
<jelly> veli amazon.de:  > Your search "samsung 860 pro 1tb" was automatically translated into "samsung 860 pro 1tb." [Undo]
<obrut> hmm, Jethro Tull nisam dugo sluso, bas bi si mogo pustit
#ubuntu-hr 2018-03-09
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> hehe mclaren i dalje u banani a tororooso sa hondom rastura
<vileni> SilverSpace: jesi vidio kako se petruci nada zamijeniti lorenza? ;)
<SilverSpace> ne
<SilverSpace> nisam uopce zadnji tjedan nista pratio 
<SilverSpace> TR 133 kruga alonso 31 krug :)
<SilverSpace> honda dere 
<vileni> ako Lorenzo ne dobije otkaz, ocekujem da mu smanje placu na 20% prosle :)
<vileni> a zarco ce dobiti tvornicki ktm, samo pitanje jel u tech3 ili bas ktm ktm
<SilverSpace> bit ce zanimljivo 
<vileni> o da :)
<vileni> za tjedan dana pocinje
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> yep iduci vikend
<vileni> a sa lorenzom drama, jedan vikend u vrhu, drugi toliko lose da su cak petruciju uzeli stari motor da ga on moze probati, i onda zadnji test opet medju zadnjima
<vileni> bit ce mu isto kao rossiju kad je pobjegao iz yamahe u ducati :)
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim taj dukati 
<SilverSpace> stroj na ravnom au zavojima koma
<SilverSpace> https://www.pscp.tv/w/1DXxyXbYklvJM?q=f1
#ubuntu-hr 2018-03-10
<Mmike> Aaaa, internet :D
<Hrki> pozdrav
<Hrki> moze mala pomoc, na jednom kompu koji ima 3 diska upravo instaliravam ubunt server
<Hrki> znaci imam sda, sgb i sdc
<Hrki> htio bi da je system na sda
<Hrki> a sdb i sdc nek budu u raid0 recimo
<Hrki> za pocetak bi bil sretan da uspijem sve obrisati sa sda pa na to instalirati system
<SilverSpace> cudan bug imam nakon nadogradnje ne radi ni wifi ni lan 
<SilverSpace> osim dvije sec nakon kad diseblam i nazad eneblam net
<SilverSpace> hm
<Hrki> pomalem :) imam i ja problem
<SilverSpace> probat cu staticki ip staviti 
<SilverSpace> ne prolazi fuck
<SilverSpace> sve pokaze ok ali ne prolazi promet
<SilverSpace> hm ide do rutera
<SilverSpace> jebo ga leda
<SilverSpace> ne i ne 
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim kaj se dogodilo 
<SilverSpace> ne prolazi router
<Hrki> kaj si updejto, ubuntu ?
<SilverSpace> yep
<SilverSpace> sve ok nije na ubuntu greska
<SilverSpace> kad uredno dode do routera 
<SilverSpace> i wifi i zica
<Hrki> hmm, cudno bokte...
<Hrki> bemti instaliro sam PRTG + NetFlow
<Hrki> mocan tool
<Hrki> bilo bi mi draze da je ntop, ali jebiga
<SilverSpace> zanimljivo ne radi ni live ubuntu 
<SilverSpace> ne ide samo do routera dalje ne
<SilverSpace> tko bi ga znao kaj ne radi 
<Hrki> evo slozen raid 1 :D
<Hrki> e sad kak bi bilo najbezbolnije prebacivat fajlove sa win servera na tu linux kantu :(
#ubuntu-hr 2018-03-11
<Hrki> jutro
<Hrki> SilverSpace: e, si resio network?
<Hrki> dosta ljudi se buni, ocito je known bug
<jelly> amazon.de je zao
<jelly> gledam jeftine SSD-ove, i veli drugi su jos kupili: kilo cokoladica 40% jeftinije nego u .hr https://www.amazon.de/Nuts-Schoko-Riegel-Haseln%C3%BCssen-Karamell-F%C3%BCllung-Milch-Schokolade/dp/B004WW98B4/ref=pd_cart_cps_1_3?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B004WW98B4&pd_rd_r=6ZP49YM1T2B7PW8Q0NW9&pd_rd_w=41wDv&pd_rd_wg=VjQ6k&psc=1&refRID=6ZP49YM1T2B7PW8Q0NW9
<jelly> pa sad gledam uzeti 2 kg cokoladica za besplatni shipping
<CrazyLemon> koji su to jeftini SSDovi? 
<obrut> Hrki: prtg ? sto nije to samo za windowse ? :P
<Hrki> obrut: ma je :( 
<obrut> :P
<Hrki> koristim ga da mi cita netflow :)
<Hrki> kad me vec ntop jebe sa licencom
<Hrki> ali bi htio izbjec sve sa win servera, bar kaj se tice tih servisa....
<obrut> ja za netflow imam nesto vlastito, al usput na nekim kantama vrtim i pmacct
<obrut> pmacct mi se cini skroz zanimljiv ako zelis vec agregirane podatke, a lako se integrira s bilo cim... a da radi ok valjda govori i to sto ga netflix koristi :)
<Hrki> e to sam si stavio u bucketlist :)
<Hrki> ali brate dok vidim koja je procedura se smirim , ali morat cu
<Hrki> steta kaj nema neki demo da vidim kaj sve nudi
<obrut> ako ocekujes neke grafove, analize i djidje, sam pmacct nema u biti nista, on doslovno samo parsira netflow, agregira po cemu mu das da agregira i podatke prema/salje dalje kamo mu kazes... za bilo kakve analize, grafove i pizdarije ga moras integrirat s necim drugim, a za to ima primjera i kuharica
<obrut> sto je tocno ono sto meni treba za neke stvari :)
<Hrki> je kuzim , jer bas vidim ima opcija da te boli glava :)
<Hrki> iako sam nekak uvjeren da ovaj stariji ntop 5 dok jos nije bio ntopng mozda i parsira netflow
<Hrki> a ntop ima cist uredu prikaz :)
<obrut> vani je pretoplo za bit doma... odo u zivot
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> cudan je taj ubuntu nece na net i nece
<SilverSpace> spoji se sa routerom idalje ne ide
<SilverSpace> ping www.google.com ne prolazi ali kad pingam dns 8.8.8.8 onda prođe
<SilverSpace> Hrki: kak vidis nisam 
<Hrki> a neznam ti pomoc, samo sam cuo da ljudi imaju taj problem
<Hrki> ocito su nest sjebali gadno...
<sillyslux_> jeli koristi ubuntu dnsmasq?
<SilverSpace> upravo rijesio problem
<SilverSpace> Hrki: trebalo samo iskljuciti IPv6
<SilverSpace> i rebot 
<SilverSpace> i sad radi 
<Hrki> heh, lol :D
<SilverSpace> pih problem a
<SilverSpace> :)
#ubuntu-hr 2019-03-04
<jelly> Mmike: nego hoce li povray sad postati basnoslovno brzi sa ovim novim nvidia karticama koje imaju ubrzani raytracing
<hbogner> kom su to precvikali optiku?
<hrvoje> kom nisu
<hrvoje> mile bager je opet zapaprio ponedjeljak mnogima :)
<hbogner> neki kazu iskon, neki kazu optima, ... svasta se prica
<dodobas> radio101 je presto radit na par minuta oko 8i30 ? jel to mozda povezano ?
<jelly> hbogner: zasto ne oboje
<hbogner> jelly, double the fun :)
<hbogner> znam da ni carnet ne radi u karlovcu
<jelly> carnet bas i nema puno redundantnih linkova
<hrvoje> zahvaćeno je mnogo operatera
<hbogner> koliko se sjecam carnet koristi druge operatere, kaj ne?
<hrvoje> da, imaju dosta dark fibera unajmljenog npr
<hrvoje> uglavnom izgleda da je solidno potrgano i da bi sanacija mogla potrajati
<hbogner> hrvoje, kaj kazes, mile bagerist kod rotora malo zagrebao? 
<SilverSpace> dan
<hrvoje> hbogner: da ... nažalost
<hrvoje> neslužbeno, najavljuje se mogućnost normalizacije oko 3 popodne
<jelly> to je ok, kad više nemaju obvezu najave radova, i nemaju penala ak zagrabe kabel, pa zašto ne bi svako malo bagerom :-)
<dodobas> to je oblik wardrivinga ... ako prekinemo kabel ovđe, tko ce se dizat buku ... ono sto je tuzno ... to je mozda jedini nacin da 'pruzatelj mrezne komunikacije' koji kablovi su njegovi :)
<dodobas> * sazna koji su kablovi njegovi :)
<hrvoje> jelly: a sad, tehnički to je oštećivanje imovine + eventualna tužba izvođaču za pretrpljeni gubitak
<hrvoje> ali izgleda da je ogromno sranje napravljeno
<jelly> hrvoje: prije (prošle godine) su pazili više, jer je postojala ta obveza najave i direktni naplativi penali, pričao mi prof. iz geodetske škole, al da se to maklo iz pravilnika i sad je raspašoj
<hrvoje> nisam znao da se mijenjalo, sranje ... morali bi više paziti, najlakše sjest u bager i opleti
#ubuntu-hr 2019-03-05
<BotaniCar> "morali bi" predmnijeva obavezu, a obaveza je uklonjena :) Mogli bi,da , da nije lakse ujutro 4dl pelina popiti i ici bagerirati :)
<jelly> mmmm
<jelly> kod nas i dalje ne postoji class action suit, a bilo bi zanimljivo da se tih 5 zahvcenih telekoma skupi i podnese zajednicku tuzbu i naplati pol milje kuna stete
<jelly> bit ce zanimljivo kad jednom prerezu optiku preko koje ide 112 pa netko zagine jer poziv nije mogao biti ostvaren
<BotaniCar> 112 bi moralo imati redunanciju
<obrut> BotaniCar: vidio bi tebe dal mozes vozit bager prije barem 5 casica pelina :)
<obrut> ili barem lozom razbit krizu :)
<BotaniCar> obrut: iskusnjaro :)
<jelly> 112 centrala ima, ali parica od korisnika koji vise ne moze pozvati ili jedina bazna stanica u selu
<jelly> KRAFNE
<BotaniCar> Iss, krafne, znaci danas mi se klinci iz sela nece skidati s zvona :)Joj, kaj bu tuge dok vide da dajem po jedan slatkis svakom i ne dajem pare :)
<jelly> to sam riješio tako da me nema doma :-D
 * jelly ide kupiti najljuće đumir bombone u Müller
<BotaniCar> :) 
<jelly> odvario/odlemio mi se titan okvir za ocale
<jelly> ok durao je 8 godina i ocale su pale na tvrdo bar 10 puta i nisu se razletile
<hrvoje> imaš rezervne?
<BotaniCar> Ionako su ti okviri vec demode, trebas neke picolovce sad ubost' 
<jelly> imam al su jače, za gledat daleko, sad mi je monitor preoštar
<jelly> ali nekih stvari ima... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nVhej8t6n5s
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Vegetina kuhinja 1987 - ep. 4 MINIMAX (c) www.vegeta.com.hr :: Duration: 04:56 :: Views: 11,221 uploaded by Milan Cekic :: 21 likes :: 0 dislikes :: 0 favorites
#ubuntu-hr 2019-03-06
<BotaniCar> Dze ih nadje' :) 
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5y4qmWF9TIM #samobanjo
<datase> ^ YouTube :: The Dead South - Banjo Odyssey [Official Music Video] :: Duration: 03:40 :: Views: 14,265,506 uploaded by The Dead South :: 71,554 likes :: 4,053 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<BotaniCar> Dobro da nisam na mjesecu bez skafandera. Tak sam se spezdil da bi postigao prvu orbitalnu :)
<obrut> gdje si se spizdio  ? :)
<obrut> i mislis da bi skafander cinio razliku na povrsini mjeseca i u orbiti ? :)
<BotaniCar> Pa, u skafanderu ne bih stvarao potisak vec ugodnu atmosferu :)
<obrut> mislio sam na to da ti skafander treba u svakom slucaju :)
<dodobas> stavili konacno ... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lYWpZHhaqmk
<datase> ^ YouTube :: 2019 - Fifty years of Unix and Linux advances :: Duration: 54:21 :: Views: 843 uploaded by FOSDEM :: 33 likes :: 3 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<BotaniCar> https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2019/03/ubuntu-19-04-mascot-disco-dingo-art # majko Bo(n)zja, bolje da sam im ja dizajn radio napljugan
<jelly> https://www.speedtest.net/result/8091607074.png updejtalo mi link u skoli
<jelly> ne znam kak nagovoriti speedtest da bolje izmjeri upload
<obrut> jelly: u koji razred ides ? :)
<jelly> koji god treba
<dodobas> znate li mozda ... navodno treba neka potvrda ... kad strani drzavljanin obavlja posao u RH
<dodobas> konkretno se radi u liku i Srbije, koji ce drzati neka predavanja u Zagrebu
<hrvoje> nemam pojma ... možda čak i radna dozvola. jesu bar zanimljiva predavanja?
<BotaniCar> dodobas: a da ne naplacujete predavanje ? 
<dodobas> nije do mene, frend pita za frenda ...
<BotaniCar> Ponudio sam rjesenje koje sigurno radi!
<hrvoje> da, naplata je problem :) nekako zaobilazno izvesti...
<dodobas> liku navodno nije problem sve to odraditi, hoce da bude sve ok, ali ne moze saznati sto treba napravit :)
<hrvoje> mora se izboriti sa hr birokracijom, nažalost to je mnogo zajebano
<dodobas> hrvoje: kao konkurencija ga prijavila, pa sad hoce sve po zakonu :)
<hrvoje> dodobas: ah, koliko bi bilo jednostavnije da se država uopće ne pokušava petljati u takve stvari ...
#ubuntu-hr 2019-03-07
<jelly> splitysplit
<DomaMuffin> \o/
<SilverSpace> dan
<Mmike> plitty split
#ubuntu-hr 2019-03-08
<DomaMuffin> Sretan dan žena svima koji slave !
<obrut> hvala :)
<Mmike> https://utcc.utoronto.ca/~cks/space/blog/linux/NetplanRoutesProblem
<Mmike> :) 
<hbogner> sta si ono rekao apt-get purge netplan :)
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> i instaliras ifupdown2
<Mmike> i zivis sretan zivot
<Mmike> ili ne odes na bionic jos, because reasons :)
<jelly> 2?
<hbogner> mozes na bionic, ali upgrade, on zadrzi normalni newtwoeking a ne taj netplan
<Mmike> jelly, yup, ifupdown2
<Mmike> da, forsanje netplana kao default je pogresno, netplan jos nit blizu nije zreo proizvod
<Mmike> jbg
<Mmike> do 20.04 bude ok  )
<Mmike> hbogner, e, daj mi reci
<Mmike> hbogner, problem s optikom i ugradnjom iste u zgradu
<hbogner> Mmike, kakav problem
<Mmike> hbogner, imam situaciju da u zgradi vec ima Bnet koji je sproveo svoju infrastrukturu kroz kanalice po haustoru. Predstavnik stanara ne zeli da se kopa dalje po zgradi i veli HTu da izvoli optiku progurat kroz te kanalice. HT veli da moze, al' da za to mora dobiti suglasnot bneta i/ili gradskog-stambenog.
<Mmike> Jesi imao kad slicnu situaciju?
<hbogner> predstavnici stanara su neuki sto se toga tice
<hbogner> ovisi o uvjetima pod kojima su postavljane kanalice u zgradu
<hbogner> uglavnom suvlasniku nitko nemoze zabraniti provođenje infrastrukture do njega kroz zajedničke prostorije
<hbogner> jedino mogu zabraniti masovno postavljanje u cijelu zgradu, ali individualni vod to suvlasnika nemogu
<hbogner> ako je bnet postavljao kanalice onda je bnet zaduzen za njih i s njima se treba dogovoriti za postavljanje dodatnih vodova unutar tih kanalica
<hbogner> sad tko bi trebao traziti dopustenje, suvlasnik ili predstavnik stanara, to neznam
<hbogner> ili cak i t-com...
<hbogner> ja sam imao situaciju da je predstavnik branio bilo kakve kanalice jer su "ruzne"
<hbogner> ivoks_, ping
<Mmike> hbogner, al' znaci - ak ja hocu optiku, i tcom nema mocunosti druge osim da kopa, onda mi zgrada mora to dozvoliti, right?
<Mmike> bez obzira kaj je bnet vec u zgradi?
<Mmike> hbogner, ivoks je mladi tata, nebus ga bas puno vidjao slijedecih mjeseci :D
<hbogner> Mmike, da, nesmiju ti zabraniti, samo prvo istrazi moze li u bnet, ako nemoze onda ide 10x10mm kanalica samo do tebe
<Mmike> hbogner, e, a pazi sad ovo, imam jos jedan problem, povrh :) 
<Mmike> naime, HT ne zeli samo do mene, zele u cijelu zgradu :) 
<hbogner> pitaj suvlaniska tko je platio postavljanje kanalica, bnet ili suvlasnici
<Mmike> suvlasnik = predstavnik stanara?
<hbogner> suvlasnik != predstavnik stanara
<hbogner> suvlasnik = vlasnik stana
<hbogner> ahaa, da, pitaj predstavnika stanara :)
<Mmike> :) 
<Mmike> lol :)
<Mmike> da, ja sam u najmu, i u biti vlasnik stana mora to trazit, right, nemrem ja kao najmoprimac"?
<hbogner> eh, ako t-com ne zeli samo do tebe nego u cijelu zgradu onda se 50%+ suvlasnika mora sloziti s tim, čak i ako se predstavnik suvlasnika protivi
<hbogner> nope, najmoprimac 0 bodova
<hbogner> nisi vlasnik nemas pravo vladanja tudjom imovinom
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> naime, ja imam ured koji je pored toplinske stanice
<Mmike> i za mene u biti uopce ne treba nist po zgradi raditi
<hbogner> na vlasniku je da se bori za tebe i pruzi ti kvalitetniju uskugu najma
<Mmike> nego samo od ormarica povuc optiku do mene 
<hbogner> kakve veze ima toplinska stanica?
<Mmike> i ne mora nist kopat jer vec postoji bakar koji ide po kanalici do mene (nije k'o telefon, pa da je to unutar same zgrade)
<Mmike> pa cisto da steknes dojam da ured nije u samom ulazui
<Mmike> nego ulazim u ulaz 'sa strane'
<Mmike> e, al' lik iz HTja je, navodno, rekao, da ak ne mogu uc u cijelu zgradu da onda nece nit ulazit
<Mmike> iako mi je taj isti lik na telefon rekao da ak ovi ne zele, a ima tehnika mogunost, da ce onda spojit samo mene
<Mmike> a da ovi u zgradi ako ce htjet, onda ce si morat sami platit
<hbogner> neznam, kompleksna situacija, ako t-com ne želi nego u cijeli ulaz, ... bad luck
<Mmike> a u zgradi imaju bnet, vecinom ekipa koja brije da im je to ok, i jebe im se za optiku
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> propizd
<hbogner> pokusaj ponovno i objasni da ti nisi u ulazu nego poslovni prostor u prizemlju
<hbogner> to objasni t-com-ovcu
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> lik je dosao kad sam bio  u bolnici
<Mmike> naime, vlasnik prostora mi je rekao da je predstavnik stanara skroz za optiku i da nema beda
<Mmike> e, al' sad kad je predstavnik skuzio da se treba kopat, onda je rekao 'a, nene, vec smo kopali, koji kura'
<Mmike> a ja sam s htjlijom prije pricao i rekao 'kaj ak ovi nece, ocete samo do mene', pa je ovaj rekao da ak mogu da hoce
<Mmike> i sad jebiga
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> hbogner, ok, thnx na infojima
<hbogner> tko zna jel se u t-com promjenila politika od onda ...
<Mmike> ili moram nac neku vezu u tcomu
<Mmike> di ce netko rec 'ok ,spojite jadnog majka, tko jebe zgradu'
<SilverSpace> i tak danas pocinje MotoGP
<Mmike> hbogner, da, pricao sa likom HTovskim - vele da zakonski nesmiju samo jednog spojit a ostale ne. Tj, moraju provuc vertikalu po zgradi, a onda ostalo tko hoce tko nece. 
<hbogner> nek ti kaze po kojem zakonu
<hbogner> ja sam ti na fb dao linkove na zakon i članak
<Mmike> a gle, kaj imam od tog, ak ne zele spajat samo jednog, nemam ja tu puno kaj 
<hbogner> Mmike, oš bit sponzor https://2019.dorscluc.org/ ? :)
<hbogner> nekako vise mislim da je to njihova volja, tj želja d audju u cijeli haustor
<hbogner> evo ja se igram sa nextcloud-om
<Mmike> hbogner, jesi ga iz snapa instalirao?
<hbogner> Mmike, ne, rucno
<hbogner> debain 9
<Mmike> ja imam owncloud
<Mmike> i nikak se maknut
<hbogner> ovo testiram za klijenta
<hbogner> sad ce bit veci test, kako se ponasa kad mu nakacim +10TB smb share
<Mmike> za hrpu fajlova, grupa i svega, seafile ti je bolji
<hbogner> mozda i njega testiram
<hbogner> klijent koristi Oydio, ali nova verzija ne radi kako treba
<hbogner> *Pydio
#ubuntu-hr 2019-03-10
<dboto> dali netko ovdje koristi pojačivač wifi signala? imam problem s betonskim zidovima i jačinom signala u jednom dijelu stana pa me zanima imali netko nešto za preporučiti
 * CrazyLemon koristi tp-link re200.. its fine
 * jelly koristi cat5e kablove
<dboto> CrazyLemon: Tnx... specifikacija obećava... to bi trebalo biti ok, trenutno imam 140Mbp/s na 5GHz
<jelly> btw 2.4GHz bolje ide kroz zid, ako ne mozes razvuc kabl za repeater na drugoj lokaciji
<CrazyLemon> ^
<dboto> jelly: da, skuzio sam, ali onda gubim brzinu jer na 2.4Ghz ne mogu dobiti 130Mbp/s koliko dobijem na 5GHz
<dboto> pristao bih i na to ali signal jeste malo bolji ali opet nije dovoljno dobar
<dboto> jeli možda bolje rješenje usb mrežna kartica sa antenom?
<jelly> bolje rješenje je razvuć kabel i spojiti repeater / wifi extender na njega
<jelly> mislim postoje djidji-midji wifi-mesh rjesenja sa svakakvim algoritmima pa kad stavis tri-cetri uredjaja onda se svi medjusobno pregovaraju i nekako guraju promet na bolji nacin, mozda cak i firma di radim prodaje tako nesto, ali kabel je jedino cemu vjerujem :-)
<jelly> https://www.iskon.hr/Smart-Wi-Fi tu imas referencu na "AirTies 4920 Wireless Mesh Extender" ako bas moras rjesavati los wifi sa wifijem
<obrut> 18:09  * jelly koristi cat5e kablove
<obrut> my man :)
<jelly> ok, priznajem, u krevetu sve manje koristim laptop spojen na zicu a vise tablet na 2.4GHz (jer 5GHz ne gura do spavace)
<jelly> al bitno je da _imam_ kabel pored kreveta ako zatreba.  A moze se koristiti i za druge aktivnosti.
<jelly> dammit zasto stalno izbacuju nove modele, svake godine sve jaci... https://www.khadas.com/product-page/new-vim2
<jelly> also: cijene LoRa gatewaya drasticno padaju, 50 eura https://www.cnx-software.com/2019/03/04/pycom-pygate-low-cost-8-channel-lora-gateway/
<dboto> jelly: tnx... sad sam našao mrezni kabel koji ide u tu sobu... samo jos ne znam od kud dolazi :)
<jelly> od susjeda!
#ubuntu-hr 2020-03-02
<dodobas> yutro
<Mmike> I  te-b.
<dodobas> hebo ove panicare u uredu, svako jutro neka nova apokalipsa
<vileni> otkazali motogp u qataru
<sillyslux> neka ga pribace u qantareni
<Mmike> terminko.hr :D
<obrut> jel imate kad one trenutke kad bi bas rado upoznali nekog tko je izmislio neku tehnologiju/standard ili dizajnirao nesto na softveru kojeg koristite pa bi malo s njim rado popricali u cetiri oka, a razgovor ne bi dobro zavrsio po tu osobu ? :P
<dodobas> obrut: sto nije to uglavnom neki konzorcij ?
<dodobas> https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2020/02/new-sense-discovered-dog-noses-ability-detect-heat
<jelly> obrut: jel se racuna kad skuzis da si sam napisao taj softver
<obrut> jelly: haha :)
<ivoks> Persons of white European ancestry are more likely to have psoriasis and the condition is relatively uncommon in African Americans and extremely uncommon in Native Americans.
<ivoks> rasisticka bolest :)
<jelly> a jadni bljedokošci
<SilverSpace> dan
<Mmike> super mi je kad upgradeiram ubuntu pa se defaulti vrate nazad :)
<Mmike> sad mi opet plimpla tastatura i tak :D
<Mmike> rasisticka!
 * Mmike ima psorijazu neku blagu
 * Mmike isto tako ima ispizd sa zagrebackom bankom - vele da mi mora bivsi vlasnik stana dat izjavu da nema potrazivanja od mene - iako u ugovoru JASNO pise da nema potrazivanja.
<jelly> kaj ugovor nije izjava?
<Mmike> je
<Mmike> al' taj objasni ti to moronima u zagrebackoj banci
<ivoks> reci im
<ivoks> 'ak me nastavite jebat u zdrav mozak, selim sve svoje u drugu banku'
<Mmike> jebe im se, i tak nemam nist tamo osim kredita koji sam zatvorio :D
<Mmike> al' ono
<Mmike> veli zena 'to je odstupanje od standardne procedure'
<Mmike> jer u proceduri pise da treba papir na kojem pise, potpisano, da bivsi vlasnik mora potpisati da nema duga
<Mmike> PA POTPISAO JE, UGOvOROM
<Mmike> jebem vas tulave
<ivoks> tebe muci sto bivsu moras zvat
<jelly> :'D
<obrut> znaci ako kupis stan od nekog ludjaka, otplatis kredit i sve, ovaj ne zeli dati tu izjavu, mos se jebat il ?
<jelly> da
<obrut> Mmike: trazi gospodjicu u banci izjavu da ti je poduvala onu stvar
<Mmike> ivoks, naravno da me muci
<Mmike> jer bi mogla rec 'necu, duzan si mi '
<Mmike> ili kaj vec
<Mmike> obrut, neznam sto da ti velim
<Mmike> dodatna komplikacije je sto tetka s kojom ja pricam ne odlucuje o tome, nego je njoj neka baba rekla da to nemre tak 
<obrut> pa da... s tim te bilo tko moze ucjenjivat
<obrut> iako na ugovoru fino pise da ti je stan prodan i da je sve placeno bla bla bla
<ivoks> Mmike: pa jeste li gadno posvadjani?
<Mmike> pa nismo pricali zadnjih 10 godina
<Mmike> al' ono, ne zelim ju izjebavat s pizdarijama ak ne moram
<Mmike> bas zato ugovor tak izgleda, da nema potrebe da se ikad vise cujemo (oko stana)
<ivoks> Mmike: ako se ne varam...
<ivoks> u ugovoru su ugovoreni nacini placanja i ono sto se dobije za te uplate, zar ne?
<ivoks> (ugovor se sklapa prije isplate)
<ivoks> pa nije neobicno da te banka trazi potvrdu od starog vlasnika da si sve platio i da nema vise potrazivanja
<ivoks> doduse, ne znam o kojem ugovoru pricas
<Mmike> kupoprodajni ugovor za stan
<Mmike> naime, bivsa i ja kupili stan po pola
<Mmike> i onda ona osla i napravili kupoprodajni za tu polovicu kako bih ja bio vlasnik cijele nekretnine
<Mmike> i na osnovu tog ugovora oso u banku i trazio da se kredit koji je ona placala prebaci na mene
<Mmike> kako sam stan joj platio u cijelosti prije nego smo potpisali ugovor tako smo u ugovor stavili 'Prodavatelj je od kupca primio iznos cijene nekretnine u cijelosti, time izmedju kupca i prodavatelja vise ne postoje dugovanja/potrazivanja/blabla' (napamet lupam, al' nest u tom stilu)
<Mmike> btw, drugi dan s razorom i ok je, osim kaj je previsoka
<Mmike> trebam dasku smislit k'o sillyslux 
<Mmike> i PUNO se kvalitetnijom cini od DASa novog
<Mmike> ak nis drugo, bar tipke ne ispadaju :D
<jelly> o.O
<sillyslux> meni je o poceo ispadat, scissors
<ivoks> Mmike: koji razor?
<ivoks> daskeyboard je shrot
<Mmike> blackwidow
<Mmike> ivoks, ti valjda imas shrotavi
<ivoks> da, te su dobre
<Mmike> velim, onaj koji sam dobio pred 2-3 godine je odlican
<ivoks> nemam vise
<ivoks> bacio sam ga
<Mmike> ovaj koji sam u listopadu kupio u SAD je losnjikav
<ivoks> nije vrijedno kisika za oksidaciju
<Mmike> ne grozan kak ti spominjes, al' ono... OSJETNO je losiji od mog starog DASa
<Mmike> blackwidow ima jedino tu manu kaj je visokcudno nekak
<ivoks> koji blackwidow?
<Mmike> al' je mega ugodan
<ivoks> ja imam iz 2013
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> blackwidow lite, razer orange switches
<Mmike> dodobas, od kad je blackwidow? :)
<ivoks> to je nes novo bit ce
<ivoks> http://www.carigames.pro/razer-blackwidow-2013-mechanical-gaming-keyboard/
<ivoks> ovo je moj
<ivoks> doduse, moja je bez pozadinskog osvjetljenja
<ivoks> Mmike: mislis elite, a ne lite? :)
<Mmike> ivoks, pise 'lite'
<Mmike> to je TKL, bez numericke
<Mmike> pretpostavljam da je zato lite
<ivoks> aha
<ivoks> nasao
<ivoks> https://www.instar-informatika.hr/tipkovnica-razer-blackwidow-elite-mechanical-gaming-us-layout-orange-switch/RZ03-02621800-R3M1/product/
<ivoks> 1800kn
<Mmike> https://www.razer.com/eu-en/gaming-keyboards-keypads/razer-blackwidow-lite
<ivoks> al ja hocu ovu, elite
<ivoks> s usbom
<Mmike> ova je usb isto
<Mmike> aha, hoces na njoj USB
<ivoks> usb pass
<Mmike> da, to je kul, moja oba DASa to imaju
<Mmike> novi DAS ima usb3 cak :D
<Mmike> meni jedino numericka smeta
<Mmike> i mora US layout mora bit, tu se tak zajebem pa umjesto enter stisnem \
<Mmike>  :)
<ivoks> i numeric mi treba
<ivoks> Mmike: kakvi su orange u usporedbi s cherry blue/brown?
<ivoks> zakaj ne naprave miseve sa indukcijskim punjenjem i onda u madrac stave zavojnicu
<ivoks> i onda ti ne treba ni kabel ni baterije ni ovo ni ono
<jelly> lol madrac 
<ivoks> a da
<ivoks> sjebo sam
<ivoks> pad, podloga
<Mmike> ivoks, blue su clicky i nesto tvrdji nego brown (oba su 'tactile')
<jelly> da, ali sam zamislio proštepani mousepad sa 10cm debljine
<Mmike> a ovi orange su, rekao bih, linear, i jednako tvrdi
<jelly> a silent red? :-)
<ivoks> Mmike: znam kakvi su cherry
<ivoks> zaniala me usporedba sa orange
<Mmike> neznam ti rec s cime bi ovo usporedio
<Mmike> pokusavam sad nac dal' je orange slican kao black ili red
<Mmike> nije kao blue jer nije clicky
<ivoks> da, tih je
<ivoks> ali ima feedback i to
<ivoks> donesi telefon i tipkovnicu
<Mmike> https://pcper.com/2014/12/mechanical-keyboard-switches-explained-and-compared/
<Mmike> haha, mogo bi
<Mmike> eeeeeeeeee, fuck!
<Mmike> danas bio na mirosevcu, na sprovodu nekom
<Mmike> opce mi nije palo na pamet da ti se javim :(
<Mmike> btw, DAS opce nema cherry tipke nego neki 'greentech', al' skroz mi je ok
<Mmike> cini mi se da je ovaj blackwidow maaalcice tvrdji nego stari das
<Mmike> (oba dasa su mi mx brown like)
<Mmike> ugl, mislim da s blacwidowom nesh pogrijesit, koji god switch da uzmes (ovisno o preferencijama)
<Mmike> ja bi rado probao Filco tastaturu, sa brown switchevima
<Mmike> https://www.njuskalo.hr/tipkovnica-mis/usa-filco-ninja-majestouch-2-tenkeyless-oglas-29886164 <- opce nije tak skupa, al' je blue
<BitterMuffin> ima redringove, trebalo bi probati
<Mmike> i dalje je klik
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-f906Sy79hA
<datase> ^ YouTube :: What Happened To Giant Flying Boats? Saunders-Roe Princess Story :: Duration: 11:12 :: Views: 1,039,539 uploaded by Mustard :: 37,194 likes :: 478 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<SilverSpace> nlokaj vi koristite za DNS providera
<SilverSpace> kaj
<jelly> iskon :-)
<jelly> ok, neke domene su na namecheapu
<jelly> jer je to bio default
<SilverSpace> jelly: mislio sam nešto kaj bi imao pristup doma kao No-IP ili tak nekak 
<sillyslux> SilverSpace, https://gist.github.com/sillyslux/9a190058e1882de20016dbb9a2cca8e7
<sillyslux> changeip
<sillyslux> .org
<sillyslux> ili com
<SilverSpace> ma nisam uopce pogledao kaj imam na routeru 
<BitterMuffin> Mmike: a kaj znaci "i dalje ima klik" ? Zvucni? Moje me jebe, da prostis, ni pol posto kaj imam kliketusu bez dampenera. To s "pre glasna je, ukucani ce mi poluditi" je (IMO) prekenjavanje
<sillyslux> ono dok sam ima ppp0 ovo je radilo i s wildcard adresama
<SilverSpace> sillyslux: router mi nudi DynDNS.com i noip
<SilverSpace> tu cu nesto smisliti 
<sillyslux> noip bi mogo imat besplatan wildcard (ako to hoces)
<sillyslux> dyndns naplaciva garant
<Mmike> BitterMuffin, nije nikak prekenjavanje, kliketuse su fakat glasne :)
<Mmike> ova redragon kumara sa blue switrchevima koje imam je fakat - JAKO glasna :)
<Mmike> nemam ju tu sad, kod dodobasa je, pa ti nemrem snimit kak je glasna :)
<jelly> aha, ddns
<Mmike> https://discuss.linuxcontainers.org/t/snap-update-lxd-3-20-to-3-21-hangs/6941
<Mmike> zasto su snapovi debiloidni i zasto uopce autoupdateiranje softvera nije dobra stvar
<Mmike> super je za mobitele, nije super za server-infrastructure bitne stvari
<Mmike> pa ti sad koristi LXD u produkciji
<BitterMuffin> mmike : poslao si mi vec jedared filmic s kumarovkom i ostalima koje si tad imao. 
<Mmike> bed s filmicima je kaj i tihe tastature zvuce - glasno
<Mmike> fakat je glasan blue swith
<Mmike> stiwc
<Mmike> SWITCH
<Mmike> BitterMuffin, e, oso sam u batak na kraju i prejeo se :) jedna vjesailica (nist posebno, suha lagano, al ok), dva ustipka (jako dobra, fino ljuti) i 4 cevapa sa sirom ( ok su, al' ih je lik prepeko )
<BitterMuffin> eastwick witch had a switch, never knew which position is which
<Mmike> mislim da veceras - ne veceram
<BitterMuffin> Kaj si pijan ? 
<BitterMuffin> Ovo kaj si gore nabrojao, doduse, bi prehranilo tuce afrikaneske celjadi par dana
<BitterMuffin> fio nema port za windowse :( ( bar ne ako nemas cygwin)
<Mmike> pa nisam
<Mmike> inace je porcija 6 ustipaka ili 9 cevapa 
<BitterMuffin> Divim se ljudima koji ne veceraju. 
<Mmike> ili 2 vjesalice
<Mmike> ja veceram uvijek, al' oko 18h
<Mmike> rijetko kad jedem iza 18 - 18:30, osim ak ne idem na dogovorenu veceru ili nekaj
<Mmike> prvi obrok u 8:30 - 9, rucak oko 12:30 i vecera oko 18
<Mmike> -=
<Mmike> -o31`2-=
<Mmike> whoops :D
<BitterMuffin> Ako nekaj ne volim , onda je to kad naslijedim nekaj kaj je prije mene odrzavalo 4 razlicita sistemca.
<BitterMuffin> No documentation whatsoever
<BitterMuffin> Prosle godine je snimljen remake Charlijevih andjela !!1OneEleven
<dodobas> Mmike: taj keyboard je s pocetka 10tog mjeseca prosle godine, kupljen u hgspotu
<Mmike> ivoks, ^^
<Mmike> dobra je tastatgura skroz
<dodobas> Mmike: a nije ko DAS, nije mi neugodno raditi na njoj, al DAS je nakako sjeo
<dodobas> mozda bas zbog te visine, nisam o tome previse razmisljao
<Mmike> meni je razer malcice ugodniji za tipkanje od dasa
<Mmike> iako je meksi
<Mmike> das, jel
<Mmike> a za ovu visinu budem probao sutra/preksutra dasku neku nac
<Mmike> amazon sftp 
<Mmike> pise u s3 bucket
<Mmike> ako usere kreiram u samom sftp servisu, onda im mogu samo ssh kljuceve dodati, za autentikaciju
<Mmike> ako zelim user/password, onda moram koristit 'external identityu provider api', koji je u biti moja lambda koja ce uzimati podatke iz amazonovog SecretsManager dreka.
<Mmike> dodje mi da instaliram kontejner sa ssh serverom unutra koji je namjesten da neda shell, a home dir od usera da bude mountan na s3 bucket :D
#ubuntu-hr 2020-03-03
<jelly> to zvuci skuplje
<vileni> dok ne vidis cijenu amazon sftp servisa
<dodobas> yutro
<Mmike> dodolobabalobos
<Mmike> vileni, my thoughts exactly :) 
<Mmike> https://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/jako-pale-cijene-goriva/2161577.aspx
<Mmike> takticki sam usparao 20ak lipa
<Mmike> vileni, jesi kad radio sa sftpom?
<jelly> ak je amazon toliko skup, di su jeftinije alternative? :-)
<Mmike> jeftinije alternative zahtijevaju sistemca koji zna kak slozit ssh server da ne dozvoljava shell :)
<jelly> dakle 10 minuta posla :-)
<Mmike> aws zahtijeva 'devopsa' koji zna kaj je lambda, kak napravit lambdu koja prica sa secreets managerom i kak 'AWS Transfer for SFTP ' autenticirati kroz tu lambdu :D
<jelly> ok, to su 2-3 apija i 20 redova lambde?
 * jelly ne zna bas nista o AWSu
<jelly> ali lambda zvuci kao neki serverless compute
<dodobas> hebo hebo hebo vas patak i taj AWS
<Mmike> jelly, dva reda lambde, u biti
<Mmike> al' ono
<Mmike> zdrkano je :D
<vileni> ja nisam vjerovao da bi netko to koristio ionako, dok nisam bio u jednom firmi i imali smo valjda 10 sftp servera
<vileni> i taman u to vrijeme je aws izbacio managed sftp sa nekom nebuloznom cijenom
<dodobas> koji je use case za sftp ?
<vileni> "secure upload" :)
<dodobas> https? :)
<jelly> i s kojim alatom uploadaš na https?
<dodobas> curl 
<jelly> to je ok za devleopera, a za tudum partnera treba winscp ili filezila ili nešto
<vileni> sad citam neki python, ima vise sudo nego sto sam ja u zivotu koristio
<dodobas> vileni: show us the kode :)
<vileni> nemere :)
<vileni> to kad cekam da se restora 70gb gitlaba
<dodobas> vileni: test restore? ili neki zaheb ?
<vileni> test backupa, test migracije na novi server 
<dodobas> a hebo ih storage 5mb/s pise ... iowait 99% ... meh
<Mmike> kak ono dpgku velim da mu je /var/lib/dpkg nekud drugud?
<Mmike> --admindir
<jelly> chroot
 * jelly hides
<Mmike> nisam root, nemrem chroot :D
<ivoks> kakvi mamlazi
<ivoks> pa zakaj ekipa ide u milano kada se sve ovo zna?
<Mmike> tko je iso? :D
<Mmike> nece mi se office u wine instalirat :/
<sillyslux> Senior voditeljica web projekta (ž/m)
<obrut> sillyslux: ajmo se sad zalit, kakva je to spolna diskriminacija !
<sillyslux> a nezman, mozda bolje ne, mislim ove grizu
<jelly> obrut: rodna!
<BitterMuffin> Jel ovaj zarazeni Varazdinac na kraju vozac kamiona ili zlatnomladezanin ?
<jelly> da?
<BitterMuffin> Sad sam se zbudil i citam portale :) 
<BitterMuffin> https://www.facebook.com/groups/WeirdSecondhandFinds/ # zbog ovog vrijedi imati facebook :) 
<Mmike> pa
<jelly> BitterMuffin: Q! https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10221219308663035&set=gm.1561692900681584&type=3&theater&ifg=1
<ivoks> tako... kupio i intel dionice
<jelly> (y)
<ivoks> i jos malo AMDa
<ivoks> mora to sve uskoro bouncati
<ivoks> vrijeme je da se povucem iz onih glupih bitcoina
<Mmike> cuj sad, glupi bitkojini :)
<Mmike> daklem
<Mmike> CloudFormation je jebeno mocan i tako uzasno neintuitivan
<sillyslux> jesi proba dasku?
<sillyslux> dionice dow svi otisle ~5% gore danas
<sillyslux> nije uber
<Mmike> nisam 
<Mmike> nemam dasku
<Mmike> moram ju nac nekud
<sillyslux> https://heise.cloudimg.io/width/760/q75.png-lossy-75.webp-lossy-75.foil1/_www-heise-de_/imgs/71/2/8/5/5/7/1/5/concept-gaming-bed-4-c4941dcfa649d26e.png
<sillyslux> https://www.bauhutte.jp/bauhutte-life/making-gaming-desk/
<sillyslux> scrolaj skoz do dna
<sillyslux> ne skroz, al skoro
<jelly> pedale, za Emacs
<jelly> https://www.bauhutte.jp//wp-content/uploads/2019/07/gaming_layout-cycling.png
#ubuntu-hr 2020-03-04
<dodobas> yutro
<BitterMuffin> morgen
<jelly> buona mattina
<sillyslux> nuqneH
<jelly> ak moze bez hrackanja po kanalu!
<BitterMuffin> Ja eventualno zakasljem monitor
<BitterMuffin> Funny & unrelated, dobio sam nekidan od korisnika lozinku za nekaj. Lozinka ima "#" u sebi, funny moment je bio naci ga na Talijanskom keyboard layoutu ( nisam imao mob da izguglem ). 
<dodobas> BitterMuffin: talijanski keyboard layout ... pa koji K ne koristis francuski
<BitterMuffin> dodobas:  korisnik je talijan :) Anyhow, ALTGR+Ć
<jelly> Ć :-D
<BitterMuffin> Whaat, u RH smo, naravno da imam nasku tastaturu :) 
<sillyslux> moga bi isprobat jednu ovaku https://www.logitech.com/en-us/product/k860-split-ergonomic-keyboard
<BitterMuffin> https://youtu.be/e-ty8me1Jto 
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Ko to tamo peva - Gospodar prstenova - Dalje neces moci :: Duration: 01:22 :: Views: 32,396 uploaded by MilanDLegendary :: 262 likes :: 18 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<BitterMuffin> In other news Apache guacamolo je bas finoradeci SSH/RDP gateway
<jelly> ne znam Å¡to se krije iza linka ali opis mashupa je fenomenalan
<jelly> BitterMuffin: to sam gledao za dati korisnicima konzolu, jel čemu?
<dodobas> kako to radi, sta moram gdje instalirat ?
<jelly> ono, korisnik kupi vps, nema pristup konzoli :-|
<jelly> to mi je onak
<jelly> a nema šanse da ćemo dati pristup na VMware API na javni net, to sam zabranio
<jelly> moj stari .hr VPS provider je imao esxi drito na netu :-)
<BitterMuffin> jelly: bas fino radi. Onaj zapakiran u distri ( centos) je malo zjeban, ali kad instaliras iz sorsa skroz fino radi
<jelly> (y)
<jelly> samo je pitanje koliko ima sigurnosnih rupa
<BitterMuffin> Apache je, nekak im vjerujem, uostalom, to je samo gateway, ono na kaj vodi mora imati svoj sloj sigurnosti
<BitterMuffin> Imate li neki linux softver za NVR ( video nadzor) za preporuciti ? Treba mi nesto sto ima solidan motion detection, da ne snima uludo, i neku kompresiju ako je ikako moguce. 
<jelly> pod apache foundation može biti svakakav softver.  tipa, openoffice na kojem je ostao valjda 1 developer i kojeg više nitko ne koristi
<BitterMuffin> Zloguki proroce
<obrut> sto se tice guacamolea, firma za koju sam radio kad drzi tecajeve, polaznicima daje pristup na lab deviceove preko toga
<obrut> i to radi relativno ok
<BitterMuffin> Strah me pitati, ali budem. Relativno?
<obrut> radi ok
<obrut> s/relativno//
<jelly> leeloo dallas https://multipass.run/
<vileni> BitterMuffin: jesi probao zoneminder?
<BitterMuffin> Ne bih, procitao sam par blogova di ljudi vele da je stvar steaming pile of shit
<ivoks> weeha
<ivoks> zena. radi u mcdonaldsu. u osaki.
<ivoks> danima je zarazena, a posluzuje hranu.
<jelly> njam
<dodobas> ivoks: pretjerujes, ono u mcdonaldsu se ne moze nazvat hranom :)
<ivoks> slazem se
<ivoks> toliko ima aditiva da vjerojatno i ubiju virus
<ivoks> prodao bitcoine
<ivoks> nosi to kvragu
<dodobas> bilo je negdje da je neki veliki postotak (90% mozda i vise) onih koji su kupili bitkojin u profitu ... samo neki kratki period je bila vrijednost od trenutne 
<dodobas> kratki period je vrijednost bila *visa* od trenutne 
<ivoks> ja sam izgubio
<ivoks> izgubio sam 20-30%
<ivoks> dakle, covid-19
<ivoks> ne moze zivjeti na temperaturi visoj od 26C
<ivoks> znaci, proljece ce ga svakako ubiti
<obrut> i odlazak u saunu
<ivoks> topli caj je dovoljan
<ivoks> ali ne ako si vec zarazen
<obrut> to pijem svaki dan barem 2x
<ivoks> to je prevencija
<ivoks> na rukama izdrzi 10ak minuta
<ivoks> dakle, to pranje ruku... ajde, ok je... ali puno je bitnije ne dirati se po licu
<obrut> a po pimpeku ?
<obrut> (jedna ruka je uvijek u gacama)
<ivoks> ne znam jel se i virusi gripe tako ponasaju
<ivoks> corona virusi su u biti vrlo krhki
<jelly> obrut: i na polsu?
<obrut> haha :) pa sta se na poslu radi nego cese jaja ? :)
<jelly> hm
<jelly> zašto mi Revolut kaže da "The market is currently closed", nije li radno vrijeme u US već odavno poč€lo
<ivoks> ja upravo kupio jos intela i amda
<jelly> aha, aplikacija je glupa
<jelly> restartao i radi
<jelly> jedino što sa default uslugom ne mogu uplatiti više od 5kkn dnevno
<jelly> morat ću upgradeat
<ivoks> kupio ja i tesle, neka se nadje
<Mmike> 4ti dan sa blekvidouom i bolji je od dasa
<Mmike> ne puno, al' je bolji
<hrvoje> Mmike: a topre prekidaci, si probao ?
<hrvoje> ja sam ovu svoju vukao 2000km daleko jer joj nema ravne :D
<Mmike> hrvoje, nisam, samo ono kad si na pivu donio
<Mmike> al' nemrem tak probat, moram tipkat po tastaturi par dana da skuzim kaka je
<jelly> ko pre?
<Mmike> zakaj ovo ne radi: $ PROFILE=devel for i in $(aws --profile $PROFILE s3api list-buckets); do echo $bucket; done
<hrvoje> Mmike: dobra fora ti je kaj imaju visoku re-sale vrijednost, losa je kaj ih nema za nabavit i skupe su ko tamjan :(
<Mmike> ma ak je dobra nemam ju kaj reselat
<sillyslux> do echo $i?
<sillyslux> ili for bucket in $(
<sillyslux> Mmike, jel to jelto?
<Mmike> ma e, krivo
<Mmike> zakaj ovo ne radi: $ PROFILE=devel for i in $(aws --profile $PROFILE s3api list-buckets); do echo $i; done
<Mmike> javi gresku
<Mmike> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `do'
<Mmike> btw, dobio sam ssh kljuc, javni, u .txt fajlu koji ima kljuc enclosean sa `---- BEGIN SSH2 PUBLIC KEY ----` i `---- END SSH2 PUBLIC KEY ----`, izmedju toga je hrpa znakovlja, al ne pise nigdje koja vrst kljuca je to. Isto tako, imam prije kljuca u tom fajlu '---BEGIN CERTIFICATE---` / `---END CERTIFICATE--`
<Mmike> dal' se netko nekad susreo s time?
<sillyslux> weird... ako stavis ; iza PROFILE=devel ono radi, al je variable onda setana, #bash to the rescue
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> mislim da krivo brijem kaj znaci: nesto=NESTO naredba :)
<Mmike> npr: 
<Mmike> mario@MP50 ~> bla=5 echo $bla
<Mmike> mario@MP50 ~> 
<Mmike> mario@MP50 ~> bla=5; echo $bla
<Mmike> 5
<sillyslux> https://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ/104
<sillyslux> jel to za neki alias?
<Mmike> ma imam skriptu koja radi neki kufer sa s3 bucketima, i imam vise AWS accounta pa sam htio u jednom redu lako mijenjat var koji pokazuje na aws account :)
<Mmike> profile=devel, profile=production, profile=test-it-out
<Mmike> i tak
<Mmike> JEDINO sto me jebe na ovoj tastaturi
<Mmike> je zdrkani enter :)
<Mmike> sillyslux, daaa, thnx, taj bashfaq mi je treba :)
<BitterMuffin> Mmike: si probao tipkovnice s optickim swichevima ? 
<Mmike> sto je to?
<BitterMuffin> https://www.tech-critter.com/optical-keyboard-switches/
<sillyslux> al vec ima toga di nabavit?
<sillyslux> https://www.amazon.com/Razer-Huntsman-Elite-Opto-Mechanical-Multi-Functional/dp/B07DHNX18W/?tag=edit-tech-round-up-20&ascsubtag=5ed06afb-864c-4335-8f14-4ee8ffb767e4
<Mmike> btw, ste culi za 'sliding operator' u C/C++u? :)
<Mmike> int x = 10; while ( x--> 0) { printf("%d ", x) }
<Mmike> ima i SUPER SLIDER operator: 
<Mmike> int x = 1000; while ( x ----------------> 0)  { printf("%d ", x) }
<Mmike> sto veca strelica, to brze slajda :D
<sillyslux> lol
<BitterMuffin> kek
<Mmike> kopiram si na lkaptopu nesh s jednog nvmea na drugi, 1.4 GB/sec :)
<Mmike> izgleda da su oba nvmea na istom PCI lineu jer ak citam samo s jednog imam 3GB sec, ak citam s oba odjednom imam 1.5GB/sec
<Mmike> (po svakom)
<BitterMuffin> Najs
<sillyslux> laptop s 2 nvme porta?
<BitterMuffin> mo'sh imati 10 portova ako je isti lane
<sillyslux> ali samo jednog, ako ima samo jednog
<sillyslux> (ko ja)
<Mmike> sillyslux, THinkpad P50
<Mmike> moze 2 NVMea i jos jedan SSD
<BitterMuffin> Taj P50 je takva pila, milina od laptopa
#ubuntu-hr 2020-03-05
<sillyslux> first
<vileni> Mmike: kako nisi probao topre 
<dodobas> utro
<dodobas> ivoks: a znas kako kazu ... `bulls make money, bears make money, pigz get slaughtered` :)
<jelly> o jeboga ja
<jelly> lik pokušava instalirati pip sa "pip install -U pip", i ne radi mu
<dodobas> jelly: err, koja greska ?
<jelly> bash: pip: command not found
<dodobas> `pip3` ?
<jelly> bash: pip3: command not found
<jelly> (rekao sam mu da mora instalirati iz paketa)
<dodobas> hmm, al python3 bi mogao ... mozda ... nesto u stilu `pyhton3 -m ensurepip --default-pip` pa onda ... `python3 -m pip install -U pip` 
<dodobas> ili tako neka kombinacija 
<vileni> jelly: to ti neki junior?
<jelly> ne, #debian
<jelly> al ono, da je zrno razmišljanja
<jelly> "pokušavam instalirati pip jer ga nema" "znam, koristit ću pip da instaliram pip"
<jelly> kako.to
<jelly> $DEITY hvala, jr. kojeg imamo je fantastično samostalan i sposoban, jednom nešto objasnimo ili damo generalni smjer i to je to
<obrut> jelly: zna sam guglat i citat stackoverflow ? :)
<dodobas> o da da ... da vidis ovu juniorku ... kako googla ... dogodi se neki error na elasticsearchu ... kao de pogledaj sto bi to moglo biti
<dodobas> dva dana kasnije, ... e sto je ono bilo ... odgovor ... nema dovoljno memorije, a stvara indeks od 5Kb ... WTF
<dodobas> otvorim prvi post na googletu, drugi odlomak pise ... not enough disk space
<jelly> obrut: da!
<jelly> a i official dokumentaciju!
<dodobas> kao ... ona je nasala da je to zbog memorije, da se elasticsearch srusio ... a zbilja se srusila njena skripta ... 
<dodobas> ma joj, dizem si samo stres
<dodobas> grozno nesto, meh meh
<jelly> root cause analysis?
<dodobas> root cause je ... ne cita nista dalje od prve recenice
<obrut> valjda nece naletit na Gogaline postove
<jelly> moram priznati da sam tu i tamo naišao na nešto njegovo za oracle db i da je skroz ok
<obrut> ja sam prije koji mjesec naletio na njegov post na postgres grupi gdje on nesto pita kako na postgresu, a post pocinje pljuvanjem postgresa i hvaljenjem oracleta
<jelly> best way to make friends
<obrut> ne znam zasto mu je ekipa uopce ista odgovarala :P
<obrut> i jos se hvali da je on konzultant i da ga placaju za to slozit :)
<jelly> "ja znam da se sigurno na Debianu ne može nikako napraviti X!!!1one"
<jelly> ^ 20% upita na #debian 
<jelly> reverzna psihologija pali, ako nisi oguglao :-)
<BitterMuffin> :) 
<hrvoje> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ward_Cunningham#Cunningham%27s_Law :))
<ivoks> pa sigh
<ivoks> https://www.a1.by/en/services/other-services/embedded-SIM/p/eSim
<ivoks> https://www.a1.bg/esim
<ivoks> u bugarskoj i bjelorusiji a1 podrzava esim, a kod nas jos ne
<jelly> a ht?
<ivoks> ht ima
<jelly> interesting.
<ivoks> sigurno im to nes apple uvjetuje
<ivoks> A1 umire
<jelly> Å¡to mi je trebalo da gledam fejs, sad sam naletio na thinkpade od elina...
<SilverSpace> dan
<jelly> > svi laptopi su već rasprodani # whoops
<Mmike> ssh-keygen -i -f ssh.pub > openssh.pub
<Mmike> ako nekog zanima kako da skonvertira funky kljuc u plain openssh kljuc
<SilverSpace> Mmike: zasto bi to radio ?
<jelly> zato što je dobio odnekud čudan format ključa (npr. od puttygen-a)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, https://tutorialinux.com/convert-ssh2-openssh/
<SilverSpace> jelly: aha putty je kriv to se ne sijecam da sam ikada koristio 
<sillyslux> a powershell ima ssh clienta jeli? gotov je putty
<sillyslux> putty->archive.net
<Mmike> sillyslux, a nemam pojma u cem su radili ali sam dobio taki neki cudni kljuc :D
<sillyslux> da sjecam se
<Mmike> mislio rfec SilverSpace 
<Mmike> al' tab completion sux u hexchatu
<sillyslux> lol too much sils
<sillyslux> tab completion je quite smart u hexchatu
<jelly> weird, m-zaba mi je prestala raditi prek 4g data sad kad sam dosao doma na wifi opet radi
<jelly> sillyslux: pazi da te Mmike ne nagovori da mu besplatno objasnis di se podesi tab completion u hexchatu da radi dobor
<sillyslux> radi i njemu, zato je mene highlajto umjesto silvera
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> pise 'last talked'
<Mmike> a to je bio silverspace
<Mmike> a ne sillyslux 
<jelly> last talked ili last talked TO 
<Mmike> jelly, jedna je opcija
<Mmike> 'last-spoke-order'
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> ne sortira po tome kome sam JA zadnje pricao
<Mmike> nego tko je sveskup zadnje pricao
<Mmike> potrgano, velim :D
<jelly> ili hexchat zna da uopce nije bitno s kim si TI zadnje pricao!
 * jelly hides
<jelly> fora, mozes kupiti manje od jedne dionice, kak to radi
 * jelly kupio pola dionice Tesle
<sillyslux> al' se to uopce racuna u "jedinica dionica"? a ne u kunama odnosno dollar/euro?
<sillyslux> ne kupujes ti, nego neki broker za tebe
<sillyslux> ako... mozda i on samo igra...
<sillyslux> aj da vidimo jel se da taj arch pokrenit
<sillyslux> jebes to
<sillyslux> mpf...izda...
<sillyslux> kvm -m 4G -drive file=/dev/sdc,format=raw -vga qxl -usbdevice tablet -net nic -net tap,ifname=tap1 -bios /usr/share/qemu/OVMF.fd
<sillyslux> uredno pokrene refind, odaberem arch, sve super
<sillyslux> nakon reboota, isto dobijem refind, pokrenem arch, nemoze naci boot disk, wtf
<sillyslux> s/boot disk/root disk/
#ubuntu-hr 2020-03-06
<DomaMuffin> Trebam nesto za pregled certifikata ( primarno da at-a-glance vidim da ce mi uskoro isteci), ima li nesto s web suceljem, a da je manji overkill od openxpki ili ejbca ?
<DomaMuffin> Nda, stranice koje koriste certifikate nisu javno vidljive. 
<obrut> DomaMuffin: cek, jel ti trebas izdavat certifikate (dici svoj PKI) ili vizualno pregledavat neke certifikate izdane od neke trece strane ?
<DomaMuffin> Da/da. Trenutno imam omanje more selfsigned certifikata koje treba nadzirati/revokeati/izdavati nove. Istovremeno bi bilo dobro loadati u isti softver 3rd party certifikate koje koristimo i ako je potrebno obavijestiti partnera da nam komunikacija uskoro bude pukla jer je certifikat pred istekom.
<DomaMuffin> Trenutno imam sve loadano u jedan keystore koji periodicki gledam, ali to nije zgodno ako ja odem na GO/nekaj drugo, web interface bi mi olaksao jer bi mogao ukluciti i NOC ekipu
<DomaMuffin> imam osjecaj da bu to zavrsilo na skripti koja bu proparsala keystore i slala mailove metar dana prije isteka certifikata, ali to nije fancy
<Mmike> Jel' koristi tko od vas mpd?
<dodobas> yutro
<dodobas> Mmike: sto te zanima ?
<Mmike> kak ti radis, koji ti je use case, koji klijent koristis, kak to sve skup klepa...
<dodobas> pa trenutno ne vise toliko, al prije sam koristio `gmpc` klijent
<dodobas> uglavnom strimanje, i nesto iz librarya
<Mmike> strimanje odakle?
<Mmike> cega?
<dodobas> internet radia 
<Mmike> ack
<Mmike> a moze jubito strimat ili spotify/deezer ili tak nest?
<Mmike> naime, kodi je zakurac za strimanje, onaj njegov klijent za mobitel je los - jos za videje radi kak/tak, al' za muziku nikak
<Mmike> pa sam mislio na nuc stavit i mpd
<Mmike> i onda s njim olelole
<dodobas> deezer ima svoje klijent sta ne ?
<dodobas> i ti slicni servisi, sta nije to poanta tih servisa
<Mmike> ali kak cu na nuc to?
<Mmike> nuc mi je spojen na mega super extra liniju i zvucnike
<dodobas> ima svoj klijent da ti moze turnit rekalme 
<dodobas> zamisli povuc yubito stream bez reklama ... uh, pa google ce propast :)
<obrut> DomaMuffin: IMHO, za pregled validnosti i alarmiranje oko certfikata, nema bolje od skripte :)
<obrut> DomaMuffin: a za izdavanje, ovisi o tome koliko toga ima :) ak je malo, easyrsa je ok, ak je dosta, onda dici ejbca ili nesto slicno... nisam dizao normalan CA vec neko vrijeme pa ne znam kakvo je trenutno stanje s tim softverom
<obrut> gledao sam relativno nedavno ejbca, pa kad sam vidio requiremente za wildfly, samo sam zakoluto ocima... al ne na ejbca, nego na wildfly... ne znam jel to itko normalan vrti u produkciji
<obrut> (mi jesmo neko vrijeme, al nismo normalni)
<Mmike> obrutova firma je jedna velika skripta
<Mmike> s includeovima
<Mmike> btw, CloudFormation nema include
<Mmike> tj, ima, al' samo sa s3 bucketa
<Mmike> sto je logicno, jer kad velis 'aws cloudformation deploy --template mojpimpek.yaml' onda awscli to prvo uploada u s3 negdje, pa izvrsi
<Mmike> al' je i dalje grozno
<DomaMuffin> Najbolja stvar kod bolovanja su kava na terasi i manowar iz velikih zvucnika
<sillyslux> i vrati se na 5.4, pa friz, pa ponovo arch probaj, nece, pa natrag na debian, holdaj 5.3 skini 5.4... strasno
<sillyslux> jos cu se vratit na windows nakon 20 godina...
<sillyslux> prije mi je bio mirniji zivo, prije nije bilo auto updejtanja, mozda to opet isklucim
<DomaMuffin> Kupil sam sinu nekog robota, ostavio na stolu da ga iznenadi kad udje u kucu. Vratio se iz skole, usao je u kucu,  uzeo robota s stola i istrcao na parking bez da me i pozdravio :=) Imajte puno djece , jako je zadovoljavajuc osjecaj ..not
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: eh tek ces vidjeti kad u pubertet ude
<obrut> DomaMuffin: da si nekom od nas kupio robota, dobio bi cevape i pivu/dvije... pa si sad misli
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kupisi audio chromcast ako ga gdje jos nades i rijesio si si muziku. ja odustao od mpd 
<DomaMuffin> SilverSpace: u pubertetu bu prek ljeta delal pa nek si sam kupuje robote :) 
<SilverSpace> aha 
<SilverSpace> :)
<sillyslux> https://www.zagorje.com/clanak/lifestyle/u-jednom-gradu-u-italiji-iz-pipe-umjesto-vode-pocelo-teci-vino
<sillyslux> ja bi spinu s pivom
<DomaMuffin> Siroti novinari haluciniraju od corone
<DomaMuffin> S cim iscistim mrvice bureka iz tipkovnice ? Zadnji put kad sam usisavao tipkulju sam pola tipaka iscupao , a ne da mi se ni okretati+tresti ju 
<sillyslux> imas li kompresor?
<sillyslux> ili... bocu, pa je punis na pumpi
<sillyslux> malo opasno da
<sillyslux> mravi mozda mogu pomoci
<sillyslux> ili kupi novu
<sillyslux> neznam sta bi reka :|
<DomaMuffin> Ovo s mravima nije loshe. Ostavim ju tjedan dana vani, pa kak bude.
<DomaMuffin> One kompres-boce vise nikad, moram si pravi mali kompresorcic kupiti, ne osjecam se kao potpuni homeowner bez toga
<sillyslux> daaa i ja isto :(
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: sloziš od fridge motora takav ja doma imam 
<SilverSpace> kompresor 
<SilverSpace> 8bara bez problema 
<jelly> TIL Bugari vele slanina za čistu mast s leđa https://bg.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A1%D0B%D00%D0D%D08%D0D%D00
<sillyslux> Invalid title The desired page contains an invalid UTF-8 encoding string
<sillyslux> SilverSpace, a stari freon? u atmosferu??
<SilverSpace> sillyslux: a kaj ces ak ga ti ne ispustiš budu cigani 
<SilverSpace> mislim da vec dufo freon ne stavljaju u frdege
<sillyslux> a sta bi drugo?
<sillyslux> freon? -> kompresor
<jelly> stavljaju neki drugi shit
<sillyslux> kompresor? -> freon
<jelly> koji je mrvicu manje stetan ali i dalje stetan?
<sillyslux> isto freon ali druga brojka R41x
<jelly> https://bg.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A1%D0%BB%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%BD%D0%B0 jel sad bolje?
<datase> ^ Сланината е животинска мастна тъкан. Силно калорична и бързо засищаща, сланината е била важен хранителен източник на енергия през зимата и е присъствала в диетата на българите от стотици години, ставайки традиционна част от българската...
<jelly> jecte.
<jelly> SLANINATA
<sillyslux> a mozda Propan / Butan  R134a
<sillyslux> cekcek 134a ima u mercedesu i ako udari prednjom stranom moze se izlit po vrucom motorom, pa izgara nest opasno
<SilverSpace> sillyslux: freon ali kao nestetljivi 
<SilverSpace> plin
<sillyslux> ahhh R1234 je bio opasan
<SilverSpace> ovaj je najbolji https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/2/22/Salo.JPG
<sillyslux> lol nvm sutim
<sillyslux> mmh luk
<SilverSpace> ima tu na placu kod mene je masan ali ukusan prefini 
<SilverSpace> i samo ga ima zimi 
<sillyslux> a ja gladan
<SilverSpace> ne smijes sad vise jest proslo 6
<SilverSpace> :)
<sillyslux> banka pa fast food? a neda mise
<sillyslux> nisam gremlin
<sillyslux> da nebi smio jest kad hocu
<jelly> nisi gremlin al ces vidit kad napunis 3 banke i vise, pa sve sto se pojede iza 18-20h ide drito u trbusinu
<jelly> to jest, salo! :-D
 * CrazyLemon confirms
<sillyslux> eh bas
<sillyslux> imam 4banke +
<sillyslux> uvik bio mrsav, i dalje jesam
<jelly> a ne vidi ti se!
<jelly> prek irca
<jelly> je, ima jedan takav kod nas na poslu
<sillyslux> hvala :)
<sillyslux> glista bi baba rekla
<jelly> mora jesti svakih 3 sata, mestabolizam ko 12 lasica
<sillyslux> tak i ja jedem svakih 3 sata (po mogocnosti)
<sillyslux> da nebi ogladnio
<sillyslux> to, kad sam na poslu
<sillyslux> svak mi se ruga, al istina je, gladan nemogu radit kak triba, pa kad se gladan najedem, nevolim radit kak triba
<sillyslux> bolje ne ogladnit
<DomaMuffin> https://www.ejbca.org/ # ovo samo mene asocira na nejebicu , jeld' ? 
<DomaMuffin> Also, kilu za kilu, ove godine mi ubuntu ima vise azuriranja od windowsa 10 
<DomaMuffin> Ahh, napravio sam krucijalnu gresku u mjerenju tih kila, ujeb'o sam time sto ja koristim KDE , a zena gnome, oni cine vecinu azuriranja.
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: kak mali u skoli 
<DomaMuffin> Idem u petak do socijalne sluzbe s njim. Nemoj me nikaj pitati. Ima problema s ponasanjem i pretjeranim reakcijama. Ocjene su izvrsne.
<DomaMuffin> Svasnuo nekog klinca koji ga je zarkavao stolicom .. 
<SilverSpace> ides
<DomaMuffin> Jebi ga, svaka hiza ima svoga kriza 
<SilverSpace> i netjak odlican ali isto ima svoje muhe 
<SilverSpace> do sad samo mati par puta morala kod razrednice
<DomaMuffin> Da ti budem iskren, radije odgajam vuka nego ovcu. Ni jednom nije uzvratio a da nije bio izazvan, problem je sto reagira pre jako. 
<SilverSpace> da tako i netjak nikad prvi a klinci su bezobrazni 
<DomaMuffin> Imao sam situaciju di su ga napala dvojca ( pazi, drugi razred, oni grupno napadaju kolege) pa ih je poslozil obojcu po podu, hajmo mi do psihologa. Pustim ih da mi odlifraju kaj imaju, i pitam ih za kaj da tocno budem ljut na njega, oni me gledaju kao da sam nenormalan 
<SilverSpace> da jos ako ima mutavu rasku netjak imao u prvih cetiti razreda odlicnu a i sad je ok kuzi ga
<SilverSpace> ovaj moj ugrizo jednog a drufom majicu podrapao 
<DomaMuffin> Apsolutno podrzavam, ako su ga napali. Boli me ku*ac za drustvene norme, svak' svoju rit gleda
<SilverSpace> dobro je kaj je brz na jeziku pa ih tu sve poklopi 
<SilverSpace> a i jak je ko bik 
<SilverSpace> pa se bas ne zaletavaju i prva dva je bilo problema 
<SilverSpace> bio sitan
<SilverSpace> sad ih sve prerastao 
<SilverSpace> Å¡esti razred 165cm 62kg jos dvadeset i stici ce me po vicini 
<DomaMuffin> nadam se da trenira sah, a ne krav magu :) 
<SilverSpace> bio sad na sistematskom i jedino doktorica nije zvala unutra njegovu mamu sve riješio sam 
<SilverSpace> :) na sah više ne ide izbacio ga profesor 
<DomaMuffin> Hahahahahaha , pa zakaj pobogu ? 
<SilverSpace> zajebava li ga jer ih je sve pobjeđivao pa se potukli 
<SilverSpace> a lik iz matematike je malo onak zajeban pa je odmah njih trojicu izbacio 
<DomaMuffin> Ja sam na zadnjem roditeljskom rekao da nemam problema ni da mi malog ravnalom tuku ako mi se mogu objasniti kasnije. Dobri su hudi profesori :) 
<SilverSpace> jedan mali ga je gnjavio dosta imao pik na njega i pod odmorom jednom pad je popizdio ovog malog namlatio i onda je došla druga prof akod rsake od netjaka zajedno sa tim malim a raska je rekla neka ga je trebao je jos i prije pred tim malim 
<SilverSpace> i poslje si vise nikad nisu tukli 
<SilverSpace> srecom raska je bila pametna 
#ubuntu-hr 2020-03-07
<dodobas> yutro
#ubuntu-hr 2020-03-08
<Mmike> Jebemti prehladu
<Mmike> da ti jebem
<Mmike> prehladu
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kaj chromecast moze playat lokalne flac/mp3 fajleke?
<DomaMuffin> mp3 mogu i lose kopije chromecasta, za flac ne znam
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, zakvaci se na mrezni share, ili kako?
<Mmike> LUD sam s nosom, nisam nist spavao
<Mmike> osjecam se k'o prozvakana krava i ispljunuta jer je bila medium rare
<Mmike> a temperatura - 36.3 :)
<Mmike> nisam zadovoljan synologyjem
<Mmike> moguce da je ovaj model koji sam dobio bas - smecav
<DomaMuffin> Mmike: chromecast je kao reciever/transcoder. Ti mu pushas sadrzaj. Mislim da si dobio potrgan NAS, ako vidi greske na disku koje druge kante ne vide
<Mmike> moguce, da
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, kak mu pusham sadrzaj, cime?
<jelly> rip Zdenka Vučković
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, syunology sad kreira radi5
<Mmike> 30MB/sec
<Mmike> mislim da je to jer ima jadan CPU
<Mmike> al' iritira sto me ne pita kaki raid zelim
<DomaMuffin> Mmike: moras imat' plejer koji zna castat, to je sva mudrost. out-of-box mozes samo mirrorirat' desktop ili sadrzaj chrome browsera. mislim da sam zato i odjeb'o to 
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> instalirat cu mpd na nuc
<Mmike> i to je to
<DomaMuffin> Plex nesto ti je prekomplicirano ? 
<Mmike> mpd
<Mmike> ne plex
<Mmike> zakaj plex?
<Mmike> s mpdjem mogu stremat kaj hocu na njega
<Mmike> za plex moram imat svoj klijent
<Mmike> plex mi totlano nema smisla, za moj setup - plex bi bio fora kad bih, recimo, imao telku koja ima plex client
<Mmike> al' kak imam nuc koji je spojen na telku, suludo mi je plex client instalirati na nuc. Na NUCu imam kodi koji je media-tv-dreck-everything (jedino kaj je zdrkan za pustanje mjuze, pa reko, mpd mozda...)
<Mmike> tj, kodi je ok za muziku, ako ga upravljas sa kodija. Ali remote djidje za kodi su lose.
<Mmike> brate, osjecam se k'o da imam 39.900
<Mmike> mjerim
<Mmike> 36.5 :D
<Mmike> jedan toplomjer s fake-zivom (germanij ili sto), drugi digitalni, treci usni (taj pokaze 36.9)
<Mmike> treba netko synology DS413j ?
<DomaMuffin> Huh, ja sam se nekaj naprobavao daljinskih ( na telefonu) za kodi i AFAIR su onaj originalni i jos jedan bas bili guba. No, svakom svoje
<Mmike> grozni su
<Mmike> jos na telefonu ajd
<Mmike> al web sucelje za puscat muziku
<Mmike> u-zas
<Mmike> mpd to the rescue :D
<Mmike> valjda se nece poklat s pulseaudijom :D
<Mmike> mislim da idem na neki biftek
<Mmike> ili bolje ramstek
<DomaMuffin> Je,to se slazem, zato to nisam ni spominjao. Je, nema bolje od mpd-a u tvom setupu
<Mmike> https://www.ebay.de/itm/Synology-DS414j-Leergehause-NAS-Diskstation/223937371882?hash=item3423b51eea:g:tIoAAOSwlsVeYUIk
<Mmike> pitam se kol'ko je ovo bolje od onog sto imam
<Mmike> 100 eura nije neka para za takav kutijetak
<Mmike> ovo moje ima neki zlj 1core cpu koji opce nema fpu
<Mmike> hah, to je aukcija, cijena bude rasla
<Mmike> nist, synolgoy nebumo, zgodno, al preskupo
<DomaMuffin> MI imamo neke skoro entrprajzli sinologije i ti su OK , al onda pogledas cijenu i puknes se sam sebi smijat' 
<Mmike> pa e
<Mmike> gldam ove isto stare al' za klasu-dve bolje od ovog sto imam
<Mmike> nema ispod 2500 kuna
<Mmike> 4bay su 3500 kuna
<Mmike> onak, ne
<DomaMuffin> https://youtu.be/spCdFMnQ1Fk # ajme, kakva verzija
<datase> ^ YouTube :: La casa de papel - Bella Ciao :: Duration: 03:05 :: Views: 48,256,256 uploaded by YG Channel :: 589,394 likes :: 12,699 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<DomaMuffin> Youtube mi majstorski i vrijedno svake lipe u predictive algoritme, nakon ovog nudi Cooliov gangsta's paradise. 
<Mmike> umjesto da ti ponuidi kud idijote
<DomaMuffin> ^^
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W07NKe3dxx8
<datase> ^ YouTube :: KUD Idijoti Bella Ciao :: Duration: 02:21 :: Views: 941,266 uploaded by 1986BloodyMary :: 2,809 likes :: 77 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<Mmike> btw, si gledao La casa de papel?
<DomaMuffin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FG8Mz3j4jv8
<datase> ^ YouTube :: KUD Idijoti - Bandiera Rossa :: Duration: 04:23 :: Views: 787,234 uploaded by Forever Punk :: 2,229 likes :: 154 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<Mmike> muy bien
<DomaMuffin> Neka serijica ? Nisam. 
<DomaMuffin> Zakaj je dobra ? 
<DomaMuffin> Od nedavnih serija moram pohvaliti Deadly Class ( https://www.imdb.com/title/tt5924572/ )
<DomaMuffin> Da sam sad momcic, to bi mi bio Beverly Hills 90210
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, zato kaj je spanjolska, pa je mallo refreshing, pljacka banke, i tak
<Mmike> vrlo ok
<Mmike> jako malo naivna
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4CI3lhyNKfo <- btw, ovak je zamisljena pjesma
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Bella Ciao - ORIGINALE :: Duration: 02:07 :: Views: 59,976,622 uploaded by BattleForTelenuovo :: 566,957 likes :: 19,366 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<Mmike> s tim da ne pjeva o partizanima u originalu
<Mmike> to je kasnije doslo :D
<DomaMuffin> Stavio sam sad da se skida prva sezona serije :) 
<DomaMuffin> Opet sam nasao na disku koncert vjestica iz KSETa 2002. Najbolja svirka ikad, uploadao sam ju na youtube 4x i avaki put iscezne, valjalo bi opet 
<jelly> vimeo?
<sillyslux_> to su bile moje prve 3 minute sa fish
<sillyslux_> nije mi bilo jasno cemo te puste shellove, sad mi je sve jasno
